# 4x4 Race Thread (45s/1m/1m30s/2m)



## Cyrus C. (Feb 23, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------

Anyone is welcome to join, there are no requirements on your times when you being to participate in the thread.

This is a banded goal thread, with the goal times being 2 minutes, 1 minute 30 seconds and 1 minute. If you do not specify which band you will be competing in you will automatically be placed with your goal band being the band closest which is lower than your initial posted average. i.e. If your first posted average is 2:20.07 you will be plaved in the 2:00 goal band. If your first posted average is 1:29.99 you will be placed in the 1:00 goal band.

You graduate within your goal banding once you have sucessfully attained three averages below your goal with no averages above the goal inbetween. This allows for missing rounds with no impact to your graduation progression.

Once graduated at 2:00 and 1:30 you will automatically be placed in the next lower banding if you wish to continue to compete in the race.

Once graduated at 1:00 any times posted will be published in a separate Alumini section within the results.

Please do not use your own scrambles, please ensure you use the scrambles given within the thread for each round. These will be generated each week by me with the official WCA scrambler using the URL http://worldcubeassociation.org/reg...ramble_cube.htm?size=4&num=12&len=40&multi=on

We will be using the Ao12 system where twelve solves are completed and the best and worst individual times are disregarded and the remaining 10 times are averaged.

Although there is no verification of your times please be honest. The race is for your own enjoyment and progression. Any ficticious posted times are not going to get you to you goal any quicker in reality. You will be cheating yourself more than other participants.

Videos are always welcome to support your times or to prompt discussion or ask for advise. Please embed the video, but within spoiler tags as available on a 'Post Reply' toolbar and also post the usual textual requirements of a results post.

When posting results, please at the very least post the Round number and average (in minutes, seconds and hundredths of a second, e.g. 1:23.86, being 1 minute and 26.86 seconds). It is also preferred to post the 12 individual times. Any other information is also welcome such as the statistical data offered by qqTimer etc and your own comments. In addition if you would like a different name to appear on the results, say your real name as opposed to your forum name please also state this. An example results post would be:-



> *Round 0
> 
> Average 1:29.99*
> 
> ...


or


> *Chris Wright, Round 0
> 
> Average 1:29.99*
> 
> ...




The race is bi weekly with scrambles being posted (if at all possible) between 8pm and 10pm GMT each Tuesday and Friday. Results will ordinarily be posted at the same time but may follow slightly later in a post reserved prior to the scrambles. Forthcoming results and scrambles will be posted in separate threads.

I will allow late posting of times but please clearly mark the round and make a note that it is a 'Backfilled Time' - I will then endeavor to alter the relevant results post. Please note depending on the practicality of adminiistering, this rule may be withdrawn in the future.

I fully support constructive discussion within the thread, please feel free to use the thread for 4x4 on topic discussion between the participants and forum members but please refrain from trolling and/or spamming!

Where a specific thread rule is not covered please assume WCA regulations, if there is some ambiguity on something please feel free to ask within the thread or alternatively send me a forum private message.

Finally, the best of luck in attaining your goals, lets get cubing!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 23, 2011)

*Results/Scrambles*


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 23, 2011)

*Graduates*


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 23, 2011)

*Round 1 (22/2/11-1/3/11) Scrambles:*
1. L2 Fw' Rw2 R' D2 U F' R2 F Rw2 R2 B Rw D2 R D' U2 R2 Uw' B L' U Rw B Uw Rw F2 Uw2 Rw2 D Uw R2 Uw2 U' L Rw R2 Fw2 L2 R2	

2. F' U' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 F R Uw2 L R' U B2 L Fw D2 Fw R Uw' Fw U2 Rw B Uw Fw2 Rw2 D Rw2 B2 L2 B2 Fw2 F' Uw' U2 L' R2 Fw' F Uw2 R

3. U Fw L R' Uw2 L Uw2 F2 L' R2 U' B' Fw2 L Rw Fw2 Rw' Fw F2 L' B Fw2 R' B Fw2 L2 Rw2 R B' U' B2 D' Rw' R2 B' Uw U' L Uw2 U	

4. L2 D Rw2 Fw' L2 F' Uw' B' D2 U' Rw2 Uw2 L2 B Rw F2 D' U B' D2 L' B2 Fw D' F2 D2 R U2 Fw' L' Rw' R Fw' R' B2 Fw U2 L R2 U'	

5. Fw Uw' Fw Uw F2 Uw R' D' U2 B L' F D' L2 Fw' D' Uw2 U2 R F2 R' U Fw2 D Fw L2 F2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 D' B Fw2 U2 R B' L' D F' U	

6. R2 B' U' B2 Fw F2 Rw' Uw2 R' Fw2 R' B2 R2 D2 Uw2 U' Rw2 F D' Fw' F2 D' Uw2 Rw2 R B' D L Rw Fw L' Rw2 B' L' B Uw2 L2 Rw B Rw'	

7. L B' Fw2 F U2 B' R2 U2 L2 F' L2 B F D' F2 Rw2 F2 R2 F' R' Uw2 U' R Fw2 D' F L2 Fw' Uw Rw' Uw U2 L Fw L' D' R2 B' R D'	

8. F' L' Rw2 U2 B L Rw2 R2 B' F Uw2 U Fw2 L R2 Fw U' B Fw' F R2 Uw' R2 B2 D2 U' Rw' D U' L2 Fw' Rw2 D B L2 Rw2 Uw B' R' Fw	

9. R2 Uw2 Fw2 L R D' Uw' F' L2 Fw' U' Rw' B' Fw L' R B Fw2 Rw R F2 D2 U L R' Uw2 U2 B2 Fw2 Rw Fw U' R2 B' U R2 Uw U B' Uw2	

10. Uw B F2 Uw2 Rw' U Fw L Rw' B2 L' D Uw' F2 Uw' F' L U F' U Fw R' D' U' L2 F L' Uw2 U R' Fw F D2 B' R B' Rw2 D' F2 Uw'	

11. Rw' R B' F' D' Rw F L D2 Uw2 B' D B' D' R2 B' Uw2 L2 Rw2 B R' U2 R' F' L2 R Uw U2 L2 Fw F2 D2 Uw F R F2 L D Fw2 Uw2	

12. L Rw' U2 F Uw' L2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' B2 D' B' L R2 D2 U' L' Uw2 R' Uw' Fw2 U' Fw' D2 Uw' Rw2 B L B' Fw2 L' D' F' Uw2 B Fw' F' U' L2 Uw'

Round will end 3/1/11.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 23, 2011)

*Cyrus Colah, Round 1: 1:14.78*
1:18.41, 1:15.56, (1:09.00), 1:10.90, 1:10.96, 1:16.09, (1:22.80), 1:14.27, 1:15.59, 1:16.93, 1:16.00, 1:13.11

Comment: A bit above average, about 3 seconds slower than normal.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 23, 2011)

*Brandon "Ranzha" Harnish, Round 1: 1:50.25*
1:48.70, 1:50.76, 1:51.31, 1:48.51, (1:52.40), 1:51.01, (1:46.86), 1:49.64, 1:50.19, 1:51.64, 1:49.35, 1:51.44

Comment: I may suck balls at 4x4, but I'm damn consistent. (σ = 1.09)


----------



## EricReese (Feb 23, 2011)

Post reserved for my times tomorrow. Please please dont get talked into doing 5 scrambles per round. Its a stupid idea. <3


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 23, 2011)

*LouisCormier, Round 1: 1:13.52*
Times: 
1:13.31, (1:00.78), 1:17.86, 1:21.09, 1:13.31, 1:05.75, 1:13.33, (DNF), 1:15.34, 1:18.86, 1:09.21, 1:07.09

Cube: Maru
Timer: CCT with stackmat

Great average! Like Eric said, stick with average of 12, don't do average of 5.


----------



## Keroma12 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Keroma12, Round 1: 1:27.31*

Standard Deviation: 6.14
Individual Times: 1:22.24, 1:36.28, 1:38.34, 1:24.36, 1:20.18, 1:30.64, 1:35.22, 1:23.26, (1:16.92), 1:20.32, (1:39.39), 1:22.27

Comment: Hm could be better.


----------



## ianography (Feb 24, 2011)

*Round 1:*
1: 1:26.98
2: 1:25.62
3: 1:21.39
4: 1:12.45
5: 1:32.07+
6: 1:35.04
7: 1:17.30
8: 1:23.49
9: 1:16.00
10: 1:49.56
11: 1:20.77
12: 1:13.75

*Avg: 1:23.24*

Pretty good average for me! But I think that we should have a "Race to Sub-1:30 4x4" Thread first.


----------



## zipzap321 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Zipzap321, Round 1: 1:30.02*
Standard Deviation: 7.62
Individual Times: 1:28.28, (1:48.57), 1:20.52, 1:20.28, 1:33.44, 1:28.78, 1:48.33, 1:33.33, 1:38.74, (1:19.66), 1:22.56, 1:25.90

Comment: Pretty good I guess. Those two 1:48 had a terrible effect.


----------



## Jakube (Feb 26, 2011)

*Jakube, Round 1: 1:40.00*
Standard Deviation: 10.44
Individual Times: 1:47.82, 1:32.25, (2:02.86), 1:36.36, 1:44.12, 1:38.12, 1:27.24, 1:34.44, 1:52.76, 1:37.95, 1:48.98, (1:26.02)

Comment: Wow! The first solves with my Maru 4x4x4. Turns pretty good.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 27, 2011)

antoineccantin, Round 1: 2:02.35
Individual Times:
1.	(1:46.27)
2.	2:15.77
3.	2:03.96	
4.	2:11.06
5.	1:57.05	
6.	1:56.64	
7.	1:53.95	
8.	2:11.45	
9.	1:52.28	
10.	2:05.75	
11.	1:55.58
12.	(5:42.56)

The 5:42.56 was a huge pop on my ShengShou 4x4 which included the inner pieces.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 27, 2011)

ianography said:


> *Round 1:*
> 1: 1:26.98
> 2: 1:25.62
> 3: 1:21.39
> ...


 
Ianography, I calculated your average and it is 1:23.24


----------



## ianography (Feb 27, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Ianography, I calculated your average and it is 1:23.24


 
Oh, thanks man!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Cuberkid10 Round:1*

(1:04.88), 1:08.84, 1:05.64, 1:09.85, 1:11.10, 1:11.08, 1:06.38, 1:11.10, 1:17.11, 1:21.68, 1:15.82, (1:22.21)= 1:11.86

Comment: I LOVE my new Ghosthand II 4x4. Its amazing, except it pops. :/


----------



## Matt (Feb 27, 2011)

*Matt, Round 1 - 1:49.07*
1:38.75[OP], 2:00.82, (2:13.99[DP]), 1:53.47[OP], (1:35.19), 1:44.97[OP], 1:45.81[PP], 1:46.86[DP], 1:47.92[OP], 1:37.63[OP], 2:01.34[DP], 1:53.09[OP]

Cube: Maru 4x4x4
Timer: qqTimer

Surprisingly, I had no core misalignments during solves, but I had SO MUCH PARITY.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 28, 2011)

Average of 12: 1:04.52

1. 1:07.62 
2. 1:04.80 
3. 1:05.34 
4. 1:01.96 
5. (56.67) 
6. 1:00.55 
7. 1:00.79 
8. 1:07.58 
9. 1:07.80 
10. 1:03.82 
11. 1:04.91 
12. (1:16.67) 

Comment: Pretty bad average, popped on the last solve.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 28, 2011)

04mucklowd
1:20.53, 1:09.61, 1:16.59, 1:23.70, 1:34.68, 1:14.58, 1:14.50, 1:26.67, 1:18.44, 1:01.72, 1:16.53, 1:11.49 = 1:17.26


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 1, 2011)

*Round 1 (22/2/11-1/3/11) Results:
*
1. Rubiks560: 1:04.52
2. Cuberkid10: 1:11.86
3. LouisCormier: 1:13.52
4. Cyrus Colah: 1:14.78
5. 04mucklowd: 1:17.26
6. ianography: 1:23.24
7. Keroma12: 1:27.31
8. Zipzap321: 1:30.02
9. Jakube: 1:40.00
10. Matt: 1:49.07
11. Brandon "Ranzha" Harnish: 1:50.25
12. antoineccantin: 2:02.35

*Round 2 (1/3/11-8/3/11) Scrambles:*
1. B2 Uw L' Rw' R2 D' U B' Fw' U2 R' B' Fw2 F' D Uw2 U Fw D2 U2 Rw2 U2 Fw D2 Rw R F2 D2 U2 L D Uw2 U2 F2 Uw' L2 D Fw F2 U2	

2. Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw' Uw' B2 U' F L Rw' R2 Uw' Fw2 Rw Fw2 D2 L F' Uw2 F2 L2 Rw U2 Rw' Fw L2 R2 B2 U L' Rw' R' Uw Fw' Uw2 U Rw' F' Uw'	

3. Fw' F2 D' Fw2 Uw2 B' R Fw2 F L2 B Uw B Uw' B Fw' F D2 F' Uw B' F U' Fw' Uw' U' L B Uw L2 R2 F D2 B2 Fw2 F D' L2 B' D2	

4. D B' Fw' F' Uw2 L D' Uw Fw U B2 Fw2 L2 D' U' Rw' D Fw L2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 U' Fw D Fw F2 R' D' R2 B' Uw2 Rw' Fw L2 R2 Uw' L' Rw2 U	

5. Rw2 B D L Uw' Rw' F Uw' Rw2 F' U B' D L2 D' U F D F D2 U B2 L' F2 Uw L Rw' F D' U Rw' Uw2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 D2 Fw' F2 Rw Uw'	

6. B D2 Uw L Fw' Uw' R2 B2 F2 L2 R' D2 Rw2 R B Uw' L R U2 B Fw2 D Rw Uw L2 Rw' R2 B' F2 Uw R' D' R' Uw' U' R U F L Uw	

7. Uw' B Fw' D F2 L D2 L2 B2 D' Uw2 U2 R F2 R' U' Rw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 Uw Fw' R D2 F2 Rw' Uw2 L Fw' U' F' R2 U' B' R Uw U' L D' R	

8. B Uw L2 Rw R2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 Rw R2 Uw' B' D' Fw2 Rw2 Uw U2 B Fw' Rw' D2 U' Fw2 Rw2 B' R' F D2 B' Fw' Uw' B U2 F' L Rw R Fw2 L' R'	

9. Uw U F' R' Uw F Rw B2 L2 D2 Uw' Fw L Fw' L B' L B' F' D' F' D' B' R2 B' Uw L' Uw2 U2 L' D Rw' D F' Uw2 B' Rw Fw Rw2 F	

10. D2 Uw' U' Fw' D2 Uw U Rw2 U2 Fw F D' Rw2 D' B F' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 F2 Uw U L' Uw L B2 L Rw B2 F' L D2 U' R2 Uw U B' F' D' Fw2	

11. Rw' R D' L Rw2 R U' F' D2 Fw2 F' R' U' R D' L D' Rw F L' B' Uw' Fw2 F' D2 F L' B2 Fw' R2 D Uw2 U' L F Uw Rw' B Fw' R	

12. U2 L2 D' Rw2 B2 Fw2 F L F L2 F D' Fw Uw2 U' L2 U Fw' R U2 L Fw2 D' F' Uw2 L2 B Rw D2 Rw' B' Fw' L D2 F Uw2 U R Uw' Fw2

*Please remember to use the specified format. It takes about two seconds and will save me a lot of searching.*


----------



## ianography (Mar 1, 2011)

*Round 2*

1: 1:24.03
2: 1:23.72
3: 1:17.89
4: 1:21.73
5: 1:30.86
6: 1:25.81
7: 1:17.36
8: 1:24.58
9: 1:23.01
10: 1:26.92
11: 1:35.26
12: 1:23.99

*Avg: 1:24.05*

An okay average for me. Thanks Vinny for telling me how to calculate the average!


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Keroma12, Round 2: 1:30.05*
Individual Times: 1:37.47, 1:28.08, 1:28.62, 1:26.69, 1:24.91, 1:27.44, (1:45.69), 1:25.68, 1:36.36, 1:33.01, (1:24.58), 1:32.23

Average: 1:30.05
Standard Deviation: 3.85
Best Time: 1:24.58
Worst Time: 1:45.69


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 2, 2011)

*Round 2: LouisCormier - 1:10.79*
Timer: CCT with stackmat
Statistics for 03-01-2011 21:35:29

Average: 1:10.79
Standard Deviation: 3.63
Best Time: 59.91
Worst Time: 1:18.90
Individual Times:
(59.91), 1:08.68, 1:12.75, 1:13.27, 1:09.52, (1:18.90), 1:09.22, 1:04.78, 1:05.65, 1:17.08, 1:10.08, 1:16.90

Very nice single, also how do you make bigger letters... noob question but I don't know...


----------



## Jakube (Mar 2, 2011)

*Jakube, Round 2: 1:36.13*

1:40.92, 1:31.80, 1:31.83, 1:46.18, 1:28.73, 1:40.10, 1:36.22, 1:29.44, 1:42.15, (1:15.09), 1:33.88, (2:17.54)

Wow, new PB single = 1:15.09


----------



## mrjames113083 (Mar 3, 2011)

Round 2

Average: 1:35.62

(1:15.33), 1:35.05, 1:29.22, 1:19.33, 1:29.40, (2:49.36), 1:27.53, 1:58.43+, 1:46.75+, 1:48.86, 1:22.90, 1:38.69


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Round 2: Zipzap321- 1:33.87 *
(σ = 7.32)
1:28.41, 1:35.31, 1:30.18, 1:39.05, 1:36.30, 1:47.14, 1:16.59, 1:19.81, 1:27.98, 1:40.88, 2:04.05, 1:33.63


----------



## ianography (Mar 3, 2011)

mrjames113083 said:


> Round 2
> 
> Average: 1:35.62
> 
> (1:15.33), 1:35.05, 1:29.22, 1:19.33, 1:29.40, (2:49.36), 1:27.53, 1:58.43+, 1:46.75+, 1:48.86, 1:22.90, 1:38.69


 
I'm sorry, but I just have to ask, how did you get that 2:49.36? Did you get a pop?


----------



## Vinny (Mar 3, 2011)

ianography said:


> *Round 2*
> 
> Can somebody tell me how to calculate the average? My calculator is broken and any calculator website that I go to is confusing.


 
when I use cubetimer, I just x out the best and worst solves and look at the average. 

when I use my QJ timer (which is broken now), I use this website to calculate averages. Very simple and easy to udnerstand.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 4, 2011)

Average of 12: 1:03.68
1. 53.07 B' U' L' B' U B' R2 F' D' R' B' D2 U2 B' D2 U' F' U' F2 U' D B F' D2 R2 
2. (1:14.15) D' B F' D' L R' B2 R B2 L' D' L2 U2 R2 B D' U R2 L' B2 R2 B' L2 B2 U 
3. 1:01.61 D B2 U2 D2 B U2 F2 U' B' R' U R2 F2 B U2 F' U' B R2 B2 F L' D2 F R2 
4. 1:05.75 R' B' D F' D B' U B' L' R' B F L R B' L' D2 U' F2 L R' B2 L B' D' 
5. 1:01.80 L2 R' B2 D' F2 L' F2 B U2 D L' U2 R U B U2 D' B R L D' U B' U' B2 
6. 1:02.32 R2 F R2 B2 D2 R' U2 D2 B2 L D' R' B2 L U2 F2 L R' U' B' D' R' D' L' B 
7. 1:10.03 L' D2 B2 D2 U' R2 F' U2 B U D' L' D' R' U' L B R2 B D U B U2 F2 L2 
8. 1:10.50 F2 R2 L D' F' L F' R2 B' R L2 D' U B' U R' U2 D2 B' U R' D' B R2 L2 
9. 1:05.83 D' B R2 L2 D R B R2 U F' L' R' B2 F2 R' F' B L' D' L U2 B L B2 D2 
10. (51.07) L2 U' R2 B' U R U2 L R U' D L U R B U2 B D L F L2 R' F R2 B 
11. 1:02.94 F2 L' D2 U L R' U' L D2 R L2 U' D' L2 R' U' L2 U2 L2 D2 L D2 U' L2 R 
12. 1:02.98 F L' B2 U2 B D2 L B R U2 F U R B2 F2 R' B2 L' F' D2 L' R2 U' F2 R


----------



## SoLarisAU (Mar 5, 2011)

1:43.56, 1:43.63, 1:39.28, 1:37.21, 2:02.52, 1:34.56, 1:56.50, 1:35.36, 2:02.47, 1:49.34, 1:54.83, 1:29.02

best time: 1:29.02
worst time: 2:02.52

current avg 5: 1:46.51
best avg 5: 1:40.04 

current avg 12: 1:45.67


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 6, 2011)

*Cyrus Colah, Round 2: 1:10.46*
1:08.76, 1:06.28, 1:13.76, 1:10.49, 1:10.18, (1:17.44), 1:15.41, 1:06.37, 1:15.06, (58.90), 1:10.92, 1:07.40

Comment: Pretty nice, almost sub-1:10.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 8, 2011)

*Round 2 (1/3/11-8/3/11) Results:*

1. Rubiks560: 1:03.68
2. Cyrus Colah: 1:10.46
3. LouisCormier: 1:10.79
4. ianography: 1:24.05
5. Keroma12: 1:30.05
6. ZipZap321: 1:33.87
7. mrjames113083: 1:35.62
8. Jakube: 1:36.13
9. SoLarisAU: 1:45.67

*Round 3 (8/3/11-15/3/11) Scrambles:*

1. Fw F' L' R B Rw' U B F2 R2 B F Uw2 R2 Fw F' Rw' U2 L F L Rw2 D' B' Uw2 B2 Fw F2 U' Fw' D F D2 Rw' D2 U2 B2 Fw F Uw2	

2. L' Uw2 B Uw' Rw2 U' L B' F Uw' U2 F L Fw L2 B2 Fw2 Uw' L2 U2 B R Uw Rw2 D' L2 F L2 D2 Uw' B' U' L Fw2 Uw' L' Uw R F' Rw'	

3. Uw' L2 Uw2 U Fw Uw' R F L Rw2 B R' Uw2 U' F' Rw2 D U Fw R U' L' Rw' R B2 D' U2 B F' L2 R B2 Fw F2 D' Rw2 U' F' Uw' Rw2	

4. F2 L D' U2 R B2 Fw' U R' Uw' B F L2 D Uw2 U' Rw Uw R B2 Uw Rw' R Uw U2 Fw2 F' Uw' F2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw2 B U R2	

5. U' L F2 D2 Rw2 R F Uw2 Fw' D2 U2 F2 U2 Rw2 D Rw Uw' L2 Fw' Uw2 B' U B' Uw' U' Fw D' Fw U' Rw D Uw U L2 D' B' Fw2 R' Fw2 L	

6. B2 Rw' F' D' B' Uw2 U' Fw Rw' D2 L2 R' F' U2 Rw B2 Fw L R' D Rw' B2 U' R2 Fw2 U' L Fw F R B2 U' Fw' U2 Fw F2 Uw2 L R Fw	

7. L' Uw Fw' Rw R2 Uw' Fw F2 Uw2 Rw F Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 Uw' U F' Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw D' Rw2 F2 U R2 F' D Fw D2 U L2 U2 F' Uw2 Rw' R2 U2 R'	

8. Rw' Uw' F' U2 Rw' F' R2 U' F' D2 L2 R' Uw2 U' F2 U2 Fw F2 D2 Uw U L Uw' U' L2 R Fw' Uw2 Rw' D' L' Uw' R' Fw' Rw2 B' F Rw2 R' Uw2	

9. Rw' U F' Rw2 B Fw D U2 L' R' U R Uw' U2 B2 Fw F L Rw2 F D U' B2 R2 D Fw2 Rw' D' Uw2 B2 Fw' D Rw2 D2 F D' U2 F Rw' R'	

10. L' F R' F Uw Rw D Uw U B2 L Rw2 U Fw' Uw' B' F2 Uw2 B' Fw' F2 Uw' Rw' D Uw' L F' Rw B D L D L2 F2 L2 Rw B Rw2 B' L	

11. L' Rw B2 L' R' Uw Fw Uw B2 D' Uw2 U2 Rw' Uw' B2 F' U2 F2 Rw2 D2 U2 B2 L' Fw' Rw' R U2 Fw D2 Uw' B' L B2 D U B2 Rw2 D B2 Uw'	

12. F' Uw' U B' U' Rw2 F R2 F' L Uw2 U' B F' L' Rw2 D2 L' Rw2 F' D Uw B2 Fw2 F2 U B' Fw2 U2 B' Fw2 D' L B L' Rw Fw F U' F


----------



## mrjames113083 (Mar 8, 2011)

Round 3

Average 1:36.26

1:46.28, 1:36.69, (1:11.61), 1:29.52, 1:22.47, (2:02.52), 1:38.65, 1:36.02, 1:58.21, 1:39.11, 1:30.33, 1:25.30


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 8, 2011)

Chris Olson, Round 3: 1:02.07
1. (1:08.66) 
2. 58.19 
3. 1:06.05 
4. 59.75 
5. 59.44 
6. 58.43 
7. 1:02.28 
8. 1:03.97 
9. 1:05.49 
10. (48.72) 
11. 1:03.79


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 9, 2011)

*Cyrus Colah, Round 3: 1:09.14*
1:03.73, 1:08.65, 1:14.25, 1:02.18, 1:15.31, 1:13.13, 1:15.00, 1:09.84, 1:03.03, (1:16.54), 1:06.25, (1:00.08)

Comment: Those middle three solves really brought down my average. I messed up centres on two different solves and had to fix them.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Slater Metz Round 3 : 1:57.93*

(2:22.59)
2:02.90
1:57.31
1:40.97
1:49.08
2:04.02
(1:39.19)
2:00.36
2:18.78
2:05.41
1:49.84
1:50.65

Wow i have actually never sat down and done a average of 12 on 4x4 with scrambles. I suck at scrambling so this took forever but i got it done! Almost a PB in there! 1 second off!


----------



## EricReese (Mar 9, 2011)

*Eric Reese, Round 3: 1:35.99* 

1. 1:26.76 
2. 1:38.94 
3. (1:40.66[Stupid DP]) 
4. (1:22.47+) 
5. 1:39.42 
6. 1:39.36 
7. 1:32.47 
8. 1:40.01 
9. 1:34.69[Finished Reduction at 49 (((((( ALso DP. FMLL] 
10. 1:28.12 
11. 1:40.24 
12. 1:39.93 

Comment: Pretty nice, Too many fail solves. Definately seeing improvement in my reduction speed. So much parity in this avg though.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 9, 2011)

Average of 12: *1:12.70*
1. 1:14.75 F' R L D F' L D2 B R B D2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 D L' F L2 U B' 
2. 1:12.49 F D f' L2 R2 u2 F2 u R B2 U2 B2 U' L' r' u' R2 f U2 r' L' U r' F' B' U2 B' R2 U2 B f' L B' U f' B' r2 u' F' u 
3. 1:18.59 R2 B' u' F B' L' f u' U B r2 f2 F' D R' U' F' B' u L F2 B L' f U' B R' L2 r2 F2 D B' r' F2 f R' D2 F D' U' 
4. (59.33[;D]) R B' L2 r D B' u' U2 r' U u L' r' D' B' f D B' U' F U D2 B2 R L U2 u L' U' B' F2 L' U B U' L' D' U' F2 U 
5. (1:18.92) R D' R U' L2 R' F r F' f B' U B' D' U L' r2 f2 R' u2 B2 u D L' D2 R B2 r' B2 D2 r D' U u2 R' f' F' L R F2 
6. 1:09.24 F u2 L' u2 B R r' u' r' u F L F R B F' f L2 r2 D' L' D u R D' r2 U B L2 U' R2 u' f B' u' L' F' D2 F L2 
7. 1:13.26 R2 D2 R L D2 r' D2 F2 D r2 B2 U' u' R2 u R' B2 L f' R B R' r' D2 f F' u' r' f' F2 U R' L2 F u' L F2 L2 D r 
8. 1:13.09 f' L' F' u' R f' L U F2 B' D2 U' u' L' D' f F U r' R2 D R U r' f' R' D U f B r2 U2 B' F2 u D2 R U L B' 
9. 1:11.71 U' D2 F L' u' L f B U r L' F' D2 R2 u' F f' r L' D' F' U2 L U' F R2 u f' L' f' B2 U f2 r2 F2 f' u2 D2 F2 r2 
10. 1:06.25 u2 f' u D f F' B' D' u B' D' F R2 B' U2 u2 f u' L U' u' f' R r' U r' U F' r2 F2 D' r F2 U r D r2 f2 B' F' 
11. 1:12.20 u f B2 F u B2 D F2 L B' U L' f' u f F' R2 r B D R D' U r2 u' r' F' f2 r D' B' L' r' D' u' r D B U2 R' 
12. 1:15.47 U2 r D' R' B2 L2 U D2 B' R B' R' u2 r2 u2 F' B2 D F2 u' R2 D r' R u r2 F2 L B' r2 L2 B' U2 r u' R2 L2 D' F' L


----------



## ianography (Mar 9, 2011)

*Round 3*

1: 1:08.77
2: 1:28.40
3: 1:45.55
4: 1:17.19
5: 1:23.95
6: 1:42.23
7: 1:49.53
8: 1:35.16
9: 1:29.15
10: 1:36.87
11: 1:10.52
12: 1:28.52

*Avg: 1:21.75*

A very strange average...


----------



## EricReese (Mar 9, 2011)

1:29.75 Is what I calculated your average to be ian. I assume you needed some help since you didn't post your average


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 9, 2011)

ianography, either do it manually, or use this.


----------



## ianography (Mar 9, 2011)

No, I just post the times before the average and then I edit it with the average. Yes, I know, I'm weird that way.


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Zipzap321 Round 3 : 1:38.66*

1:49.90, 1:41.52, 1:29.73, 1:35.24, 1:43.85, 1:29.06, 1:40.25, 1:34.28, 1:40.09, 1:50.78, 1:36.97, 1:34.80

Seems like I just get worse as the rounds progress.
Expected a drop in my times this week because I just switched to being color neutral.


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Keroma12 Round 3: 1:29.72*

(1:17.42), 1:27.35, 1:33.90, 1:30.02, 1:34.62, (1:59.29), 1:33.28, 1:19.96, 1:32.37, 1:44.24, 1:17.94, 1:23.50

If edge pairing goes well, it's a good solve. If it doesn't, it's a bad solve.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Mar 9, 2011)

Danyan 4x4:

1:32.41, 1:32.16, 1:36.16, 1:32.61, 1:45.03, 1:24.68, 1:41.91, 1:43.08, 1:28.06, 1:45.09, 1:52.69, 1:43.56

best time: 1:24.68
worst time: 1:52.69

current avg5: 1:43.91
best avg5: 1:33.64

current avg12: 1:38.01


----------



## Fire Cuber (Mar 10, 2011)

hehehe I think i don't have to update my thread


----------



## Jakube (Mar 12, 2011)

*Jakube, Round 3: 1:40.35*

1:33.34, (1:26.29), (DNF), 2:11.97, 1:35.73, 1:33.39, 1:33.47, 1:37.27, 1:30.07, 1:39.32, 1:50.85, 1:36.03

Oh bad. My Ghosthand II popped (13 pieces at once), then I switched to my Maru and got a ****ing counting 2:11.97.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 15, 2011)

*Round 3 (8/3/11-15/3/11) Results:*

1. Chris Olson: 1:02.07
2. Cyrus Colah: 1:09.14
3. RyanReese09: 1:12.70
4. Keroma12: 1:29.72
5. ianography: 1:29.75
6. Eric Reese: 1:35.99
7. mrjames113083: 1:36.26
8. Zipzap321: 1:38.66
9. Jakube: 1:40.35
10. Slater Metz: 1:57.93

*Round 4 (15/3/11-22/3/11) Scrambles: *


1. B2 Fw' F2 L D' U' F' L D2 Uw2 B' F2 U L B Uw2 Rw D2 Uw2 U2 Fw' Rw2 U B Uw2 B2 Fw2 F2 D' Fw2 Rw R F2 U R' D2 Rw2 Fw2 R2 U2	

2. D2 Uw Rw' Fw Uw L Rw2 R2 B F2 L' U B L U2 F' Rw Uw2 U R' D2 B R B' U F' Uw' Rw' B Uw' L Rw R' Uw Fw2 L' Rw Fw2 F' D'	

3. L2 B2 Fw Uw U' F2 Rw2 R B Uw' Rw' B F U B Fw' L' Rw R' Uw2 R2 Fw F D Uw2 B' D U' L B Uw Rw' Fw2 F2 L2 Rw2 B Rw' Uw2 F'	

4. Rw' B' Fw2 L' R' Uw2 L2 D2 Uw' U Fw2 R Fw2 L2 Rw2 R Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw B2 U2 Fw D Uw2 Rw' D' F' Uw Fw Uw' L' R' Fw Rw' F' D' Uw Rw2 Fw	

5. D' U B Fw2 D2 U' R Uw2 F Uw' U' R' D' B' F' U Fw' U' Rw Uw Fw' Uw' U F2 R2 U' Fw' Rw R D' L2 Fw2 Uw L' Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 D R	

6. Fw' L' Rw2 U2 L' U F D' Fw' F U' B2 Uw Fw' Rw2 F Uw B' R Fw U Rw Uw U' L' Rw' R2 F U Rw Fw2 D2 Rw2 B' L' B F2 R D2 U'	

7. Uw2 B L' R' D' B2 Rw' B2 U2 B Rw' Fw D U2 L Rw' R2 B2 Fw F2 Rw D2 Uw2 U B' L' B L' R' B Rw2 D' B Uw' Rw2 R B Uw' L Rw	

8. Uw2 R' B R2 Fw' Uw U B2 Fw2 F Uw' U F R D2 L' Fw' Uw' Rw Fw' D F' Uw2 Fw L' Rw2 B' U L F Rw2 R2 F' U' L R Fw' U L2 Rw2	

9. D2 F Rw' R D' L2 Rw R' B Uw R' B2 U' R2 B2 F U' L B2 Fw2 F Uw2 Rw2 U' F2 Rw D2 Uw Rw2 R B2 R' Fw2 L' F' Rw' U' Rw2 Uw' U2	

10. B' D2 Uw' U' R D2 B2 F L2 Fw2 R' D' B2 Fw D' U2 L2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw U2 Rw2 B' L' Rw2 B2 L2 Rw2 Uw L' D' U' L D2 Uw L' R2 Uw U'	

11. U B U B2 Fw U2 R D' Uw L F R B Fw Rw' Fw F Rw' U2 Rw' D B' F D2 Fw Rw2 D Fw' U2 L Uw B2 L Rw2 R U R2 U' B' D2	

12. U2 Fw F' R2 D' U Rw' R2 F2 L2 D' Rw Uw2 F Rw' B' Fw2 L' Rw2 B' U' B2 Fw F2 R F2 U' F2 Uw2 U' F D2 F2 R' Uw2 B Uw Fw2 L R'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Christopher Round 4: 1:02.77*
55.24, 1:04.63, 1:06.83, 1:13.46, 1:03.31, 1:02.57, 1:02.68, 58.84, 1:02.21, 1:06.95, 1:01.13, 58.53


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 15, 2011)

Neil Wu, Round 4: 1:13.79
1:12.02[P], 1:02.87[P], 1:17.24[OP], 1:13.23[OP], 1:14.97[OP], 1:15.24[P], 1:17.05[P], 1:11.61[OP], 1:16.35[OP], 1:22.45[OP], 1:09.77[O], 1:10.42[O]

Had parity on every single solve >.< I guess it's time that I start practising...


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 15, 2011)

59.93, 57.13, 1:18.42, 54.71, 48.33, 39.44, 1:09.71, 57.70, 58.83, 49.15, 54.08, 49.25 AVG. = 55.88 
meh its ok.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 15, 2011)

*Cyrus Colah, Round 4: 1:06.47*
1:06.03, 1:04.32, 59.82, 1:09.04, 1:06.96, 1:00.87, (1:21.87), 1:08.66, (57.77), 1:15.74, 1:02.88, 1:10.39


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Zipzap321, Round 4- 1:35.01 *
1:28.49, 1:45.15, 1:50.07, 1:35.44, 1:27.77, 1:21.59, 1:38.52, 1:31.63, 1:47.73, 1:39.28, 1:30.56, 1:25.48

not bad. pretty normal average.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 17, 2011)

*Jakube, Round 4: 1:41.10*

(2:18.02), 1:41.42, 1:36.59, 1:46.91, 1:40.43, 1:39.14, (1:16.94), 1:42.55, 1:30.18, 2:00.55, 1:34.17, 1:39.08
Standart Deviation: 14.56 (!!!!!)

I have to practice 4x4x4 more. I just do one stupid mistake after another.


----------



## clincr (Mar 17, 2011)

*clincr, Round 4, 1:32.15*
1:33.71, 1:31.51, 1:25.44, 1:37.11, 1:24.01, 1:59.29, 1:40.75, 1:28.01, 1:42.77, 1:30.36, 1:27.14, 1:24.67

My edges are terrible.


----------



## ianography (Mar 18, 2011)

*Round 4*

1: 1:20.34
2: 1:33.03
3: 1:19.08
4: 1:26.65
5: 1:14.12
6: 1:44.14
7: 1:26.30
8: 1:16.40
9: 1:11.53
10: 1:20.89
11: 1:18.78
12: 1:02.87

*Avg: 1:20.71*

A pretty good average for me! And I got my 4x4 PB here!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 18, 2011)

1:02.40[oll parity], 1:12.53, 1:10.40, (1:01.45[oll parity]), 1:15.19, 1:09.85, 1:13.28, 1:07.46, 1:08.64, 1:06.90, (1:17.14), 1:03.19 = *1:08.98*


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Keroma12 Round 4: 1:29.17*

1:37.80, 1:26.84, 1:29.92, 1:24.63, 1:37.41, (1:48.39), 1:29.75, (1:19.23), 1:31.76, 1:23.80, 1:23.98, 1:25.85

Hm


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 18, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> *Keroma12 Round 4: 1:29.17*
> 
> 1:37.80, 1:26.84, 1:29.92, 1:24.63, 1:37.41, (1:48.39), 1:29.75, (1:19.23), 1:31.76, 1:23.80, 1:23.98, 1:25.85
> 
> Hm


 You're very fast at 5x5 but not 4x4..weird. Vice versa for me :3.


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 18, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> You're very fast at 5x5 but not 4x4..weird. Vice versa for me :3.



When I started cubing I got all the v-cubes. But I didn't get a 4x4 until several months after that. Plus I don't really like 4x4. 3x3 and 6x6 are my favorite 

Edit: my first official 4x4 solve was 3:40.94. This is what I average on 6x6 now lol. my current official solve is 2:46.53. But I've got a competition tomorrow


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Round: 4*
Cube: Lanlan
Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 1:11.86*
Standard Deviation: 4.51 
BAO5: 1:08.24
Best Time: 1:02.27
Worst Time: 1:26.80
Individual Times:
(1:26.80[P]), 1:05.49[P], 1:17.62[OP], 1:13.36[P], 1:12.67[OP], 1:11.39[O], 1:18.51, 1:03.50, 1:10.26[O], 1:14.89[O], (1:02.27), 1:10.95[P]
My reduction times sucked in this average


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 21, 2011)

Round: 4
Cube: X
*Average: 1:15.38*


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1:18.46, 1:28.09, 1:14.33, 1:14.05, 1:12.43, 1:16.27, 1:11.93, (1:07.65), 1:14.34, (1:28.74), 1:08.43, 1.15.43



_Parity of some kind in every solve. 6 OPs. Two pops. Still pretty good though._


----------



## mrjames113083 (Mar 21, 2011)

Round 4

Average - 1:33.13

1:27.31, (1:19.50), 1:28.43, 1:29.19, 1:22.77, 1:37.40, 1:29.08, 1:49.72, (2:07.66), 1:40.63, 1:29.00, 1:37.77


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 23, 2011)

*Round 4 (15/3/11-22/3/11) Results:*

1. cuber952: 55.88
2. Christopher Olson: 1:02.77
3. Cyrus Colah: 1:06.47
4. RyaneReese09: 1:08.98
5. Jaysammey777: 1:11.86
6. Neil Wu: 1:13.79
7. James Ludlow: 1:15.38
8. ianography: 1:20.71
9. Keroma12: 1:29.17
10. clincr: 1:32.15
11. mrjames113083: 1:33.13
12. Zipzap321: 1:35.01
13. Jakube: 1:41.10

Congratulations to cuber952 for the first sub-1 average of this thread!

*Round 5 (22/3/11-29/3/11) Scrambles:*

1. R Uw2 Fw' U' R F' R D' Uw U' Fw F' D U2 B D' L2 Rw R2 Uw L2 R Uw' Rw U Rw' Fw' D2 Fw2 Rw' D' Uw B Fw2 R' D2 U' Fw2 F' Uw	

2. Fw2 L2 Rw' Fw' L' U2 F' Rw2 R B' Uw' Fw Rw' R2 B2 Fw' F' L' R2 D' U2 Fw2 U' L2 U2 F Rw2 Fw2 U2 Fw F2 D2 U Rw2 F2 Uw' U B2 Fw' F'	

3. B' D2 Uw U' L' R' D2 B' Uw2 U Rw' U' Fw Rw' B Fw2 F2 L' Rw' R' Uw' R' U2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 F2 Uw' Rw R U2 Fw F L' Fw' Rw2 U' F2 U2	

4. Rw2 F' D' U B' U F Rw R2 Uw Fw Rw Uw2 L Rw2 R' D B' L R2 Fw2 U B L2 Rw U' R U' L B' U' F2 D L Rw2 R2 B' Fw F' Uw2	

5. B' Rw' F2 U Fw Rw' U2 R' D' U' L' B2 Fw' U2 F D2 R2 Uw2 Rw' D' Rw R' B' F' L' Uw' F' Uw2 U' F R D Uw U2 L U' B2 Fw' F2 U'	

6. U' F2 Rw F' Rw R' B' Fw' F2 Rw2 R D' R Uw' Fw2 Rw' R' D F2 Uw' B D' R' Uw2 U' Fw U' Fw Rw Uw2 F2 Uw2 Fw R' B' Fw2 L B F2 Rw'	

7. D2 Uw' Rw' F2 L' B2 L' U2 Rw Uw2 U R' B2 U2 R Fw' F2 D' B' R' D2 B' D B' L' R B2 Fw R' Fw2 L U2 R' F2 L' F L B2 Uw' F'	

8. L Rw R' U R' Uw2 Fw' F' L' Uw B Uw2 F L R2 Fw' Uw' R' D2 Fw R' B Fw2 Uw' Rw2 R' F2 Rw Fw2 L' R' F2 U L' D' U L B D' F'	

9. Fw D' U R B' F U2 Fw' L2 B F' D2 L R Fw' L2 Rw' R2 Fw' L2 Fw' F2 D R2 D U2 L2 B' F' Rw' D F Rw' D' B' Fw' L R' U F	

10. D' R2 Fw' F L B2 Fw' F U2 L R Fw2 D' U L Fw2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 L B Rw R F2 D' Uw' L2 Rw D' Fw2 F Rw R Uw U Rw R D U' Rw	

11. L' Uw2 U2 Rw2 R' D' Uw' L Rw' U2 Rw2 R' B' L Rw U' R2 B D2 U L2 Rw2 Fw' F2 D L2 B Uw2 L' D2 Uw2 U L2 D2 Rw R' F2 D2 Fw' Uw2	

12. B R2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 F' U2 Fw' R2 B2 Fw' Uw2 U Fw F D2 U' R2 B' Uw U Rw2 U L' Rw B' D' Fw Uw U B2 L2 Rw D2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw R' U'


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 23, 2011)

Grr i was almost done with round 4 o well i will start this one after i go eat dinner


----------



## cuber952 (Mar 23, 2011)

59.98, 49.93, 54.25, 58.14, 53.40, 53.50, 56.15, 1:04.34, 53.54, 45.93, 58.47, 1:02.07
AVG. = 55.94 almost same as last time


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 23, 2011)

*Cyrus Colah, Round 4: 1:04.34*
1:05.26, (51.66), 57.20, 1:01.29, 1:04.41, 1:13.08, 1:15.05, 1:01.02, 1:11.60, (1:18.79), 56.62, 57.87
Comment: Very good AO12. 1:00.96 AO5 in there as well. 51.66 Single too. All 3 were PBs.


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Keroma12 Round 4: 1:28.82*

1:27.99, 1:34.95, 1:45.32, 1:24.54, 1:24.46, (1:12.90), (1:46.25), 1:24.12, 1:22.71, 1:36.95, 1:20.90, 1:26.22

PB single


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 23, 2011)

Fail. So close to sub1 singles. 1:02 was pop.

Average of 12: 1:05.69
1. (1:00.39) D U2 B f2 R B2 u' L B2 D' U2 u B' r L' f2 B2 u L' f' U' L B R f D2 r u2 B' R D f' F u f2 B u' D' F' B' 
2. 1:00.90 D' L' f D' R U' r B2 D' L r U' L' U L' R U R2 D2 R2 f' u F' f B2 U2 R F2 u' r' B2 u' R B' u r' F D2 r' B' 
3. (1:17.60) F2 U R2 L B u D2 f2 B r' D R2 B f U' u' B' U2 L2 F' B' f r2 R L' f' u2 R' u f r2 B' U F L B' U' B' U' B 
4. 1:05.85 u2 F2 B R D' r2 R F' U' R' f' R u f' L u2 F2 r D2 F' L' U' u2 L U' R B' L f2 L2 D2 r D r B F' L' r R F' 
5. 1:00.59 r2 L2 B' r2 U' D u F2 r2 f' r2 D2 r R f2 U' F2 u2 B2 L2 r' D2 r2 U u' F U2 u' R' f B' u2 R2 r2 F' f2 R' D R' F2 
6. 1:02.58 u' D2 F f' U2 u2 F2 B' R2 f r u2 U L2 F f2 r' U u L2 B' R' U2 u2 L' U2 L r2 u2 r2 U' u2 D L' f2 U' R' u' R f2 
7. 1:08.67 B2 R' r L2 D2 r B2 r D F U r2 u' r2 L' B2 r2 U' D2 B u D2 F' D U2 R r' u f L' B U' u2 D2 L2 U2 B2 u' L2 U2 
8. 1:08.94 D B2 D f' D u R' F' R' U2 F' D U' u L2 r' f D' u U' f' R2 u' f U2 F2 f2 U2 u2 L' F' D2 L D u2 B' U2 D2 f2 U' 
9. 1:06.48 U2 f2 B' F' D r F f' R F f' r' D2 B' r' F2 L2 B2 L' D L' U2 u2 B D' B' L' U' B U2 B' f D' U r2 B' F f2 L R' 
10. 1:16.28 r L2 B2 U' f2 D' U' F R' F' f2 L f B' U2 f F L B R2 U2 B2 F' D2 U R2 f' u' R' f2 r2 B2 D2 U R' L2 B f u' U 
11. 1:06.12 U2 L' B u L' u f2 L u' B' F' r2 f2 D' U R' D' f2 u2 r' B2 U' D2 R2 f D u2 f' r2 U' r' B U' r U' B D2 u' U f 
12. 1:00.45 B2 R2 u' L2 F' u2 f' B2 r' f' F r' B u F2 U F L' D2 r L2 f2 B2 u' R2 u L' B' U2 u2 R f2 r u r' R' F U2 r F2


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Round 5*

*Slater Metz 1:46.76*

1:44.61
1:50.69
(2:02.55)
1:44.88
1:59.30
1:53.90
(1:31.09)
1:41.47
1:56.97
1:46.18
1:32.80
1:36.83

New PB single and broke my previous PB 2 or 3 times i think!!! yay


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 4: 1:16.26*
1:16.58, 1:12.11, 1:20.59, (1:06.34), 1:16.55, 1:15.71, 1:13.84, (1:21.09), 1:18.69, 1:14.81, 1:20.30, 1:13.41

Comment: O, -, O, (P), P, P, -, (O), O, O, O, -. 6 OLL parity, 3 PLL parity. Another good average but because of the parities the time was a bit worse than Round 3.


*Arnaud van Galen, Round 3: 1:11.73*
1:12.08 1:09.03, 1:12.66, 1:11.75, (1:21.68), 1:18.33, 1:13.34, 1:14.03, 1:08.52, 1:10.61, 1:06.97, (1:06.53)

Comment: P, P, -, -, (O), P, -, -, -, P, -, -. 1 OLL parity, 4 PLL parity. WOW WOW WOW lucky. and of course the 1 OLL parity was also the slowest. Lubed the cube as well


*Arnaud van Galen, Round 2: 1:21.78*
1:19.13, 1:20.56, 1:24.41, 1:14.86, (1:10.84), 1:25.55, 1:30.83, 1:17.69, 1:15.69, 1:29.55, (1:43.09), 1:19.58

Comment: -, P, OP, P, (P), OP, -, P, P, OP, (OP), OP. 5 times OLL parity, 10 times PLL parity. I can feel the cube is getting better, but not great. A bit more wearing it in before I lube it


*Arnaud van Galen, Round 1: 1:23.59*
1:30.55, 1:19.52, 1:29.34, 1:25.15, 1:19.15, (1:44.68), 1:28.90, 1:29.30, 1:17.65, (1:15.83), 1:20.28, 1:16.05

Comment: OP, P, P, OP, OP, (OP), P, OP, O, (O), P, O. 8 times OLL parity, 9 times PLL parity. All 12 solves had parity, chances of that happening are 0.75^12 = 3.2%. I did this on a brand new Maru, after not having a 4x4x4 for about a month


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 23, 2011)

Round: 5
Cube: X
*Average: 1.16.62*


Spoiler



1.16.19 (P), 1.11.55, 1.17.65 (OP), 1.24.15 (OP), 1.14.59 (O), (1.07.59), 1.15.63 (P), (1.31.71 (OP)), 1.14.22 (OP), 1.14.22 (O), 1.20.19 (O,) 1.17.77


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 23, 2011)

*LouisCormier: Round 5- 1:15.02 *

Statistics for 03-23-2011 17:37:36

Average: 1:15.02
Standard Deviation: 4.45
Best Time: 1:07.50
Worst Time: 1:22.58
Individual Times:
(1:07.50), 1:20.93, 1:18.62, 1:10.87, 1:20.36, 1:19.98, 1:09.73, 1:16.85, (1:22.58), 1:08.80, 1:08.06, 1:16.04

Haven't done 4x4 in such a long time!


----------



## ianography (Mar 23, 2011)

*Round 5*

1: 1:14.12
2: 1:12.82
3: 1:12.60
4: 1:25.60
5: 1:44.18
6: 1:40.16
7: 1:30.18
8: 1:08.62
9: 1:30.21
10: 1:12.21
11: 1:26.95
12: 1:20.94

*Avg: 1:22.58*

I. Love. My X-Cube.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 24, 2011)

I haven't done a 4x4 race since the other thread that's dead now. Might as well get back into it.

86.23
87.74
68.67 
77.25 
70.59
80.49
73.27
75.62
76.73
76.89
77.69
95.22 POP

Average: *1:28.25*

Lot of bad solves in there, not a very good average either...


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 24, 2011)

*zipzap321 Round 5- 1:33.63 *
(σ = 7.41) 1:37.52, 1:48.21, 1:52.59, 1:22.95, 1:28.86, 1:22.88, 1:28.47, 1:28.66, 1:43.91, 1:28.52, 1:34.60, 1:34.57

Improvement Yeah!!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 24, 2011)

It always weirds me out at how fast 5x5x5 some of you are yet comparatively not so much in 4x4x4 :-/.


----------



## mrjames113083 (Mar 24, 2011)

Round 5

Average - 1:29.83 (First sub 1:30 avg)

1:35.06, 1:36.83, 1:32.50, 1:34.50, (1:53.00), 1:36.93, 1:19.03, 1:18.09, 1:26.16, 1:48.28, (1:07.80), 1:10.94


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 25, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 5: 1:22.86*
1:19.96, 1:18.55, 1:30.96, 1:21.50, 1:23.93, 1:13.86, (1:11.86), 1:20.47, 1:29.53, (1:54.33), 1:30.28, 1:19.59

Comment: -, -, O, P, OP, -, (P), P, OP, (-), OP, P. 4 OLL parity, 7 PLL parity. It feels like the new Maru I am using is already starting to lock more and more


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Christopher Olson, Round 5: 58.38*

1. (49.32) 
2. 54.67 
3. 1:03.03 
4. 58.62 
5. 1:02.23 
6. 58.97 
7. 50.27 
8. 50.78 
9. 1:03.29 
10. (1:08.88) 
11. 1:00.00 
12. 1:01.95


----------



## Jakube (Mar 26, 2011)

*Jakube, Round 5: 1:31.41*

1:19.89, 1:26.10, 1:14.77, 1:35.77, 1:43.17, 1:45.11, 1:28.93, 1:22.64, 1:35.70, 1:20.60, DNF, 1:36.21

Nearly sub 1:30


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Round: 5*
Cube: Lanlan
Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0 
*Average: 1:06.45*
Standard Deviation: 5.16
BAO5: 1:00.42
Best Time: 54.44
Worst Time: 1:16.57
Individual Times:
1:08.92[P], 1:14.85[P], 1:09.92[O], (1:16.57[OP]), 1:10.45[OP], 1:06.89[O], 58.61, (54.44), 1:04.54[OP], 58.11[P], 1:05.77 

First sub-1 solves


----------



## janelle (Mar 26, 2011)

*Janelle, Round 5: 1:30.28*
1:24.52[pll skip], 1:43.82[OP], 1:37.08[O], 1:23.00, (1:21.82), 1:31.25, 1:24.93[O], 1:31.88, 1:23.32[P], 1:33.45[O], 1:29.57, (1:44.73)


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 26, 2011)

*Round 5*
*Austin Reed 1:36.26*
1:57.68, 1:35.34, 1:34.60, 1:33.66, 1:20.13, 1:11.15, 1:24.38, 1:19.87, 1:51.17, 2:28.49, 2:08.58, 1:17.24

I hate my Maru sometimes...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 29, 2011)

*Round 5 (22/3/11-29/3/11) Results:*
1. cuber952: 55.94
2. Christopher Olson: 58.38 
3. Cyrus Colah: 1:04.34
4. RyanReese09: 1:05.69
5. Jaysammey777: 1:06.45
6. LouisCormier: 1:15.02
7. ianography: 1:22.58
8. Arnaud van Galen: 1:22.86
9. Vinny: 1:28.25 
10. Keroma12: 1:28.82
11. Janelle: 1:30.28
12. Jakube: 1:31.41
13. zizzap321: 1:33.63
14. Austin Reed: 1:36.26
15. Slater Mets: 1:46.76

*Round 6 (29/3/11-5/4/11) Scrambles:*

1. L2 D2 Uw R2 Uw L Fw' D Uw R2 U2 F2 D' Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 R' U2 L2 Rw Uw' L Fw' R2 D2 R2 D2 Fw2 F2 L2 Rw' R2 Fw F' Rw U L2 D2	

2. Uw' L B' L2 Fw' Rw2 D2 Uw F' D Uw' U Fw F' Rw' Uw' Fw2 R' B Fw' Rw F' D F2 D2 Fw2 U R D' Fw2 D2 F2 Rw' D U2 Fw2 Uw' B' L2 R2	

3. Fw2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 Rw U Fw Rw' D' U' B F' U L B' Rw2 R' B2 F' Uw F2 L2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 L D U Fw Uw U' F2 R' B2 F L' U2 Fw	

4. L R2 Fw2 F2 Rw' D' F' U Fw F2 D' L B2 Uw2 U' L Uw2 L R2 F2 L B2 L' D' U2 F D' L2 Uw R2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw' F L2 U' Fw' R2	

5. L2 B L R B2 R2 B2 Fw' F R2 B2 Fw' D L' Fw2 D' B L' R' U2 Fw2 Rw' B' Fw' F2 L U2 F2 Uw Fw2 Uw Fw' Rw Uw Fw2 F' R2 Uw L' D2	

6. D' Uw' L Uw2 L2 R2 D Fw L Fw' Rw Fw2 U' B' F U' Rw R Fw R' U L' Rw' U2 B2 Fw F Rw' R' F2 Uw' L2 Rw2 Fw' L D' U2 B Fw2 Uw'	

7. D' Rw' B' Rw Uw' B' D' Uw2 L' F Rw2 D2 F L' D' Uw2 U' R2 Uw2 L2 R B2 Rw Uw F D' U Fw2 Uw L2 B2 F' R Fw' F2 Rw2 B2 D2 Fw Uw'	

8. B F2 U2 R2 B2 L Fw2 L Rw2 D' U L2 Rw2 Uw F2 L2 Rw' R D' Rw2 U' L Uw B2 F D2 L B' Uw2 U Fw D Rw' R2 Uw Fw2 U F' Rw2 F'	

9. L' F2 R B' F' L Rw R2 U' F' D' Uw' Rw' R D' U2 R2 D Rw2 D2 L' F2 Uw' R2 U' F U B Uw2 Rw' U B2 R B D B' R' B U2 R2	

10. R Uw' U' Rw Uw' B2 Fw' L' R' F' R2 B L D' Rw Uw U2 B2 F' D2 L Fw2 Rw' Fw' L Uw L' Rw Uw' F Rw2 Uw U' R2 F' Rw B2 L' Rw' D2	

11. B Fw D' L Rw2 Fw U' Rw U B' F' Rw2 F' L Rw2 F2 L Fw D2 Rw R2 Uw Fw2 F Rw' Uw2 R2 D L Rw' B F Rw' U B' Rw' R B' U' L'	

12. L' F' L D' R' U B Rw2 R2 B2 L2 Fw2 L F R U' Rw' B F' L' D' Fw U Fw' F R D' Rw2 F' Uw' F2 L2 R D' Uw' B' D L R Uw2


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Keroma12 Round 6: 1:27.91*

(1:45.13), 1:35.54, 1:38.78, 1:24.40, 1:34.10, 1:12.18, (1:11.03), 1:33.74, 1:43.37, 1:31.12, 1:14.83, 1:11.07

Beat my old PB 3 times. Not sure why those solves were so good compared to the rest...


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 30, 2011)

*zipzap321 Round 6-1:35.07 *
(σ = 5.32) 1:46.30, 1:33.48, 1:44.13, 1:30.70, 1:36.57, 1:36.63, 1:28.11, 1:21.58, 1:34.71, 1:26.84, 1:42.47, 1:37.01

Still two counting sup-1:40 times


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 30, 2011)

*James Ludlow, Round6: 1.15.91*

(1.21.36) 1.17.69 1.13.69 (1.10.13) 1.17.94 1.18.15 1.13.97 1.14.69 1.14.75 1.16.96 1.14.19 1.17.11

_Comment: OP O - - P O - OP - OP P O To be honest, I'm happy with this./I]_


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 30, 2011)

* Cyrus Colah, Round 6: 1:01.56*
58.83, 1:03.43, 59.18, (58.03), 58.89, 1:05.28, (1:08.44), 1:05.68, 1:00.50, 1:00.59, 1:03.16, 1:00.11

Comment: 58.96 AO5 in there, which is awesome. 3 meh solves in the middle, then good. Very nice average, PB AO12 and AO5.


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 30, 2011)

*Round 6: LouisCormier - 1:13.19*

Statistics for 03-30-2011 18:31:52

Average: 1:13.19
Standard Deviation: 5.95
Best Time: 57.02
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1:13.95, 1:13.41, 1:05.88, (DNF), 1:08.90, 1:10.30, 1:02.34, 1:14.80, 1:19.09, 1:16.75, 1:26.46, (57.02)

PB single 57.02  , bad average tho


----------



## Vinny (Mar 31, 2011)

1:10.34
1:07.08
1:27.27[OP]
1:17.09[O]
1:31.55[P]
1:17.41[O]
1:23.31
1:07.50
1:30.69[O]
1:25.21[O]
1:17.22 [O]
1:07.03

Average: *1:18.31*

So many bad solves... Disappointed...


----------



## ianography (Mar 31, 2011)

*Round 6:*

1: 1:17.05
2: 1:38.20
3: 1:33.81
4: 1:36.12
5: 1:19.34
6: 1:29.26
7: 1:31.06
8: 1:17.47
9: 1:18.94 (so close to DNF)
10: 1:31.06
11: 1:15.49
12: 1:28.01

*Avg: 1:26.21*

Crap. Crap. Crap.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 31, 2011)

*Round 6, Jakube: 1:32.94*

(1:19.02), 1:21.62, 1:35.12, 1:43.34, 1:37.49 1:29.98, 1:33.91, 1:20.51, 1:45.42, 1:38.04, (DNF) ,1:23.96


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 31, 2011)

54.81, 1:06.80[P], 53.36, 1:12.27, 1:14.19, 1:10.23[OP], 1:13.41[P], 1:13.91[OP], 1:07.23[P], 1:09.69[P], 1:01.05, 1:09.40[P] = 1:08.48
Very inconsistent but I'm happy with the singles.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 31, 2011)

Neo63 said:


> 54.81, 1:06.80[P], 53.36, 1:12.27, 1:14.19


 
So..your average...


----------



## Neo63 (Mar 31, 2011)

I tend to edit my post as I do my average, I'm not done yet.

EDIT:


RyanReese09 said:


> So..*your* average...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 31, 2011)

Neo63 said:


> I tend to edit my post as I do my average, I'm not done yet.


 
Ah ok, I guess I'm used to people having an average before they post..


----------



## clincr (Mar 31, 2011)

1:30.69, 1:24.77, 1:38.85, 1:34.46, 1:29.66, 1:21.08, (1:39.04), 1:29.92, 1:18.24, 1:31.06, 1:35.81, (1:12.52)

1:29.45

Good last solve, maybe PB (with parity)


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 6: 1:16.72*
1:14.78 1:16.11, 1:12.11, 1:15.02, (1:07.44), 1:16.52, 1:16.65, 1:13.58, 1:28.63, (1:30.36), 1:12.53, 1:21.25

Comment: OP, P, P, -, -, P, -, O, -, OP, P, P. 3 OLL parity, 7 PLL parity. I did a couple of warmup averages and 1:16 seems to be my current level. For some reason I still mess up some solves and get sup 1:30's though


----------



## cuber952 (Apr 5, 2011)

AVG-51.10
47.59, 52.95, 1:03.34, 57.05, 48.27, 56.85, 53.42, 39.92, 49.89, 49.98, 48.51, 46.51


----------



## EricReese (Apr 5, 2011)

Was sub 1:20 with just 2pair all the edges but decided to switch to Yau. 2nd ao12 ever on this method

Average of 12: 1:47.53
1. 1:54.74 
2. 1:52.15 
3. (1:25.57) 
4. 1:51.65 
5. 1:50.78 
6. 2:00.71 
7. 1:44.21 
8. 1:32.84 
9. 1:38.90 
10. (2:01.41) 
11. 1:46.40 
12. 1:42.88


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 5, 2011)

1:06.81, 1:07.13[dp], 1:06.77[oll], 1:09.58[oll], 1:14.49[oll], 1:06.72[pll], 1:09.72[DP], 1:11.89[OLL], 1:05.07, 58.77, 1:13.90[dp], 1:02.36[oll.] = *1:07.99*

So much parity..The average could have been great without it.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 6, 2011)

*Round 6 (29/3/11-5/4/11) Results:*

1. cuber952: 51.10
2. Cyrus Colah: 1:01.56
3. RyanReese09: 1:07.99
4. Neo63: 1:08.48
5. Louis Cormier: 1:13.19
6. James Ludlow: 1:15.91
7. Arnaud van Galen: 1:16.72
8. Vinny: 1:18.31
9. ianography: 1:26.21
10. Keroma12: 1:27.91
11. clincr: 1:29.45
12. Jakube: 1:32.94
13. zipzap321: 1:35.07
14. EricReese: 1:47.53

*Round 7 (5/4/11-12/4/11) Scrambles:*

1. Fw2 Rw2 D Rw2 D2 L Rw2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 Uw R D2 U Rw' R' Fw' R2 B F' Rw Fw' Uw F Rw U2 R' B U B U L' Uw B Uw' Fw2 D Rw'	

2. B Uw2 Rw U2 Fw Rw' F D2 U2 Fw2 R2 Fw L' F D' U2 B Fw R2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 F' L2 Fw' L2 D' L2 Rw R Uw B2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 R D' Uw' L2 U	

3. B2 D2 B2 F' L2 Fw U' R2 Uw' Fw L' Fw' R2 Uw2 U2 Rw Uw Rw' Fw F' U L R2 Fw' L B Fw U2 Fw2 F' Rw' R2 U F' Uw' U L' U' Rw' U	

4. L Fw' F L' Rw2 D B' L B2 D Fw' L R F L' D' U' Rw2 U F Uw Rw' B Rw D2 B' D' F2 Uw2 F2 Rw' Uw' U2 Fw' R' F' L B L2 B'	

5. F U F' L2 U L2 F L D F2 Uw2 U B' Rw Fw Rw2 R B2 F2 D' B Rw D' B2 F L2 R Fw L Rw2 R' B' Rw' B' F' R D' R2 D' Fw	

6. Rw U2 F2 R' D' Fw L D2 U' L2 Fw' D Rw B2 Fw' R' U2 R Uw2 L Uw2 B' R2 F2 L R Fw Rw' B2 Fw2 Uw R' Uw2 U B Uw2 L' R' U2 Fw	

7. D R U' R' B Rw B' U Fw L2 R' Fw2 R Uw' L' R Uw' Fw Uw U' Fw D' R2 Uw L F' D L Rw B F Uw' L F' Rw2 D' Fw' F2 L Rw'	

8. U L2 Rw2 U' F L2 Rw2 R2 U L D2 L Rw D Uw U' Fw2 F U' B2 Fw L' F2 R' U' Fw F' D2 U' R' B2 Fw Rw' Uw2 Rw U2 R Uw' B' U	

9. U B2 F Rw' F2 Uw2 L2 F R' D B F' U L' B2 D' Uw' B2 Fw F' L' Fw' Rw D B2 Fw2 F R' B F2 Uw R U2 Rw D2 B' Fw2 U2 Fw' R	

10. L F L2 D2 Uw' B U' R Fw D2 U R D2 U' R U2 B Fw F' D' L2 B L Rw' R2 F U2 R U2 B D Uw F' L2 R B' Uw F' L Rw2	

11. Fw' F' L2 Fw D2 Uw Rw' R U' Fw' Uw L' Uw' F2 Rw' R2 Fw F' D B2 F U Fw Uw2 L Fw2 L D Rw2 B Rw' U' Rw U' F' Uw' Fw' L D Rw'	

12. L' R' U B2 Fw D2 Uw2 U2 F R B' L2 B' Rw F L2 R' Uw' L' R B' U' B2 D2 L2 D2 Rw' B' Fw2 L' Rw R' Fw2 Uw2 U2 L' R' Fw L2 Uw'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 6, 2011)

1:03.99, 1:04.72, 1:06.46, (1:09.33), 1:00.67, (48.62[PLL SKIP. YES. F double sexy F' no AUF]), 1:07.08, 1:04.00, 1:08.32, 1:02.38, 1:02.56, 1:03.87 = *1:04.40*

48 could have been faster. I screwed up F2L by placing an F2L pair in with flipped edge. Oh well. I guess I wouldn't have gotten PLL skip without it. First sub 50 .


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Round 6*

*1:46.02*

100.25 111.78 96.66 (90.59) 125.15 103.88 (DNF) 101.31 106.41 95.86 114.88 104.02

P P – O OP – DNF OP OP OP OP -

Yeah Yeah i missed it but i was doing it as he posted it so i just posted this anyway

*Round 7*

*1:43.37*

1:50.40 1:40.90 1:44.83 1:38.06 (1:20.46) (2:144.77) 1:41.59 1:37.72 1:46.69 1:34.75 2:03.61 1:35.19

Now that was an awesome average new PB single average of 5 and average of 12 YAY i did like 30 4x4 solves tonight im fully warmed up now it is time to got o bed!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 7, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 7: 1:16.10*
1:11.27, 1:09.93, 1:25.18, 1:17.34, 1:07.09, 1:16.02, (1:25.22), 1:18.96, (1:05.86), 1:21.16, 1:16.96, 1:17.09
Comment: O, OP, OP, P, -, -, OP, P, P, OP, OP, P. 6 OLL parity, 9 PLL parity. Still at the 1:16 level, but MUCH more consistent and with lots of ugly parity cases and a few (Maru) locks. Best Average 3/5: 1:12.85 (1:11.27 1:09.93 1:25.18 1:17.34 1:07.09)


----------



## EricReese (Apr 7, 2011)

Back to 2pairing..screw Yau 

Average of 12: 1:15.78
1. 1:12.15 L2 R' B2 D2 r' L' f' B' F r f U f u B R' r F D2 r2 B' r' u' B' U' f R2 D2 r U R' B' r D' L r2 U2 F' u' r
2. 1:12.10 f2 U r' B U f' U2 L2 u' f2 B' u2 R' D r' F R' D2 F' B' U' R2 D2 B r' U' r u' L2 f' L' B U B2 u2 R2 f u' r R'
3. 1:14.18+ D' F' L' U2 u2 R D L' B' R2 D2 B' f2 R' F L' B' R' u D L F' L U' f2 u' U r' U2 F' L f2 L U' r B U' f r B2
4. 1:18.41 U2 F2 u' f2 F2 D u' U' R' u L2 D F' u2 R' F r2 F' u' f2 B2 r' L' R D' R' F2 D' F u2 r2 R2 D B' U' R B r' D' U
5. 1:21.63 r' D u' B2 f R2 f F2 D2 B2 u2 R f F L F2 u' D B r D2 L2 f D' r f D' B u' f r L' U' r' u2 B' R' r B2 F
6. 1:13.89 D2 f2 L B F R2 D f2 B' R' B2 U2 R u R2 F' R L2 f u2 R2 u F2 B U2 L2 D r2 f' R2 L2 r2 U2 D L u2 f D2 U' r'
7. 1:20.45 R2 F2 L2 f' D' U F2 u2 F' r u2 R' u B2 L' F2 D2 B L' U2 D f2 u2 f' F2 u2 L f' F2 R L U u f' u2 r' f U' r B
8. 1:10.22 R B' D u2 F2 D' r' D' R B' U2 R U' u2 F' U' B F' r2 u R2 u2 B' F2 u' r2 D' L' U F2 f u2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U' R f2 D'
9. (1:22.78) r2 D r2 B2 R2 L' U f2 D2 u' B U2 F' r F2 R2 r' F2 U2 L u U L F' U2 u2 L r u2 L U f' r U F f L2 r' R2 u2
10. 1:19.00 D2 R' D L U f2 u R D' U2 F D f' F u r' f F' B r2 U2 L' U2 R' U2 B L2 B r' B' r' F D' B2 U' r' F2 D2 f2 u
11. 1:15.78 D' R2 D2 U' f' U' L2 f2 L2 f2 u2 U2 r D' F R2 F' R' U' u2 L' u L f u2 f D' r2 F D2 u2 B F2 f' D r L' u r2 L2
12. (56.80) B2 u2 B' D' f u' B D' F U2 r F r2 R' B' r2 u' f F R2 u' D2 B f' F L' D' r2 u' r2 B L2 B' D2 U2 r' B' L' D' L' 

Ignore scrambles

First sub 1 single, and PB ao12. I feel accomplished

I just love when I do an accidental cross, while accidently preserving a pair ^_^ with no parity. I know OLL was fat sune, but I forget the PLL, it was V I think which is pretty fast on my cube. But I forget honestly.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 7, 2011)

Wtf, I forgot to do round 6? Well, whatever.
*Chris Olson, Round 6: 58.96*
54.15 1:10.72 (POP) 1:02.37 50.24 53.64 56.63 58.39 1:05.65 1:01.79 58.59 59.09 59.28 = 59.96

Pretty sad average.


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 7, 2011)

Round 7:

1:18.09, 1:20.24, 1:24.28, 1:10.43, 1:09.86, 1:27.70, 1:22.77, 1:23.39, 1:09.22, 1:10.04, 1:20.88, 1:25.20 

Average: 1:18.52


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 7, 2011)

_James Ludlow, Round 7_

1.12.21 1.14.55 1.20.21 (1.20.46) 1.18.22 (58.58) 1.17.78 1.07.68 1.18.91 1.13.55 1.20.30 1.08.36 = *1.15.18*

_Comment: Sickening. P P OP P P - OP O O P OP P. Solves 6 and 8 had PLL skips. Is it they way I solve centres that gives me so many paritys?_


----------



## zipzap321 (Apr 8, 2011)

*zipzap321, round 7- 1:31.14 *
(σ = 6.77) 1:41.76, 1:42.70, 1:27.94, 1:23.76, 1:35.49, 1:32.09, 1:26.74, 1:26.51, 1:21.44, 1:46.71, 1:21.89, 1:32.47

Getting better.


----------



## ianography (Apr 9, 2011)

*Round 7:*

1: 1:10.36
2: 1:11.81
3: 1:11.64
4: 1:10.56
5: 1:15.88
6: 1:14.21
7: 1:19.33
8: 1:21.03
9: 1:24.63
10: 1:16.32
11: 1:22.24
12: 1:09.34

*Avg: 1:15.33*

Yeah. Pretty good average.


----------



## RTh (Apr 9, 2011)

Round 7:

1. 2:04.81
2. 1:54.46
3. 1:54.66
4. 2:03.25
5. 2:09.65
6. (2:23.05)
7. 1:57.52
8. 2:07.13
9. 1:46.06
10. 1:56.93
11. (1:43.36)
12. 2:11.25

Average: 2:00.72

Bad average, wasn't very focused.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 9, 2011)

*Jakube, Round 7: 1:35.74*

(DNF), 1:18.67, 1:35.16, 1:33.75, 1:36.43, 1:44.15, 1:29.80, 1:35.53, 1:48.89, 1:31.58, (1.17.51), 1:43.40

The first would have been ~1:05, (my PB now is 1:13.63), but it popped at PLL.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 9, 2011)

(1:33.68), 1:17.46, 1:16.26, 1:14.97, 1:11.08, 1:19.53, 1:08.85, 1:25.02, 1:20.52, 1:14.97, 1:12.85, (1:03.44)

Average: *1:16.15*
First solve was just horrible. A few other bad solves, too. Not great, but not bad for me I guess. I need a better 4x4...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 9, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Back to 2pairing..screw Yau


 Use 2 pair with Yau!


----------



## Baian Liu (Apr 10, 2011)

Round 7

(1:13.02), 1:17.93, 1:15.24, 1:25.62, 1:18.01, 1:22.05, 1:29.05, (2:17.70+), 1:26.51, 1:24.15, 1:25.22, 1:15.38 = 1:21.91


----------



## EricReese (Apr 10, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> Use 2 pair with Yau!


 
I can't get used to doing the centers yau style :/ plus my brother is almost sub 1 using my way, so if he can get those times, so can I. But if i ever catch up to him I would probably switch, because i would start to doubt me ever being able to get faster.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 10, 2011)

Statistics for 04-10-2011 10:59:42

TiLiMayor - Ronda Siete
*Average: 1:42.35*
Standard Deviation: 8.70
Best Time: 1:24.80
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1:37.93, 1:27.36, 1:49.72, 1:33.27, 1:48.41, (DNF), 1:58.65, 1:40.25, (1:24.80), 1:53.03, 1:42.91, 1:32.02

Pretty bad average for me, long time no practice plus insane lockups courtesy of my miniQJ.


----------



## cuber952 (Apr 12, 2011)

49.86, 51.06, 43.26, 53.93, 48.01, 48.53, 46.57, 48.56, 54.63, 55.67, 48.07, 46.56
AVG= 49.58
There you go Cyrus I did what you told me and graduated before Chris.
YAY.... I care a lot.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll do round 8


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 13, 2011)

*Cyrus Colah, Round 7: 1:04.50*
1:03.24, 1:00.07, (1:00.06), 1:05.10, 1:09.05, (1:13.33), 1:03.66, 1:00.87, 1:07.81, 1:06.91, 1:04.97, 1:03.35

Comment: I suck.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 13, 2011)

*Round 7 (5/4/11-12/4/11) Results: *

1. cuber952: 49.58
2. Christopher Olson: 58.96 
3. RyanReese09: 1:04.40
4. Cyrus Colah: 1:04.50
5. ianography: 1:15.33
6. James Ludlow: 1:15.58
7. EricReese: 1:15.78
8. Arnaud van Galen: 1:16.10
9. Vinny: 1:16.15
10. AJ Blair: 1:18.52
11. Baian Liu: 1:21.91
12. Zipzap321: 1:31.14
13. Jakube: 1:35.72
14. TiLiMayor: 1:42.35
15. Tail5001: 1:43.37
16. RTh: 2:00.72

Congratulations to *cuber952*, our first graduate!

*Round 8 (12/4/11-19/4/11) Scrambles:*

1. F' L2 R' B2 L2 U Rw2 D B' R' Uw U B' F2 R2 D L2 D Fw2 Rw U' B U2 Rw2 R Fw Uw' U B D' B2 U' F' L2 R2 U' Fw2 D U R'	

2. B Fw' F2 L Rw' R F2 D R' Uw U' Rw2 R Uw' B' R2 D2 Uw2 U' F R D2 Rw2 D L' U' B' Uw2 L Uw R2 Uw2 L Rw2 D Uw B L2 U L'	

3. Fw' Uw U B F L B2 F2 Rw R2 B F' Rw' R' D L D' L' Uw2 B' U' F L2 R2 B2 Fw2 U' L' F R' B' F' Rw2 D' Fw Rw2 F L' Rw' R2	

4. B2 Fw2 D' U Fw F' Uw Rw2 D2 B' D' Rw' Uw' Fw' Rw' R2 Uw2 B Fw' U F' Uw U' B L Rw R2 B L2 B' L2 R' F2 D B' Rw' F Rw' B Uw'	

5. F U' F' Rw2 D' R' F2 U2 Rw' B2 Uw' B' Fw2 D B2 Fw F' D Fw2 D2 R2 D' Uw' F' Rw R' B2 L Rw' B R Fw2 D2 B2 Uw U2 L Uw' L Uw'	

6. L Rw2 U' F' L2 D R2 Fw2 D' F' U2 B' U' Rw2 D' B Fw Rw D2 Rw B' Fw R D Uw2 R' U L U' F2 L Rw R2 B D' B2 D' U2 L' Fw	

7. Uw U' Rw' D2 F Rw2 B' U' Rw' R2 F' D L B' Fw F' D Rw' R2 B Uw F' R2 Fw2 Uw2 F' L2 Uw2 R' B R' Fw' D' R Fw' D2 U' Fw U' L'	

8. Fw D U L2 Rw' D' Rw R2 Uw2 B' F U F2 D2 B' F' Rw2 Uw' B U2 L' D Uw2 B Fw Rw' D Uw2 U2 R' B2 Fw2 F' L Rw' Uw Rw2 R2 U2 Rw	

9. Fw F L2 F U' Rw2 B L' D Uw' U' Fw D L D2 L Fw F' D' Fw Uw Fw2 F' D' U2 F' D2 Uw2 L R' Uw F U' B2 U R B2 L2 Uw F	

10. Fw2 D L' R F2 Rw2 B2 F Uw F D U L' R' F L2 D B2 Fw2 Rw2 R Fw' D Rw2 B' Fw R D Uw2 Fw Rw D2 Uw R2 B Rw2 Fw' F' L' Fw2	

11. L Rw' R' Fw Rw' U B Uw2 U2 L2 F Rw2 R2 Fw' L D2 Uw2 U L Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw' L2 D Uw' B' U' B' Uw2 Fw2 U2 Rw D L' B' L R D L	

12. F2 Rw' D2 Fw2 D U' Rw' Fw2 R' D2 Rw' B' Fw U F Uw2 L' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 D Rw F R2 D' U' R2 U' Rw Uw F' R2 D2 Uw' Rw Uw Rw' Fw' Rw2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 13, 2011)

Eric an I both tied someone. O_O.


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 13, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Eric an I both tied someone. O_O.


 
Look more carefully -
You were .10 off, and Eric was .20 off. Still close enough though 

Regarding the results, why do they jump from #6 to #10?


----------



## EricReese (Apr 13, 2011)

meh close enough. I don't see how i can possibly improve ;-; I'm learning 3-2-2-2-3 now. Think I can get it down as fast as my times now in time for a comp that is on the 23rd? Assuming I practice a lot.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 13, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> Regarding the results, why do they jump from #6 to #10?


 
I was tired, . I just thought we got a lot more competitors, I'll fix it.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 13, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 8: 1:19.08*
1:15.46 1:13.34 1:08.34 1:25.56 1:29.46 1:22.30 1:16.11 1:16.38 1:10.68 1:19.88 1:21.58 1:29.88
Comment: Keeping track of parities is useless...and I just can't put a finger on my results. Sometimes good, sometimes bad, sometimes consistent, sometimes great and horrible solves mixed....and not a lot of progress at all! Best Average 3/5: 1:17.46 (1:22.30 1:16.11 1:16.38 1:10.68 1:19.88)


----------



## Jakube (Apr 13, 2011)

*Jakube, Round 8: 1:47.16*

(2:42.01), 1:35.29, 1:39.07, (1:20.99), 1:45.87, 1:39.78, 1:36.25, 2:08.94, 1:35.12, 1:35.69 1:36.32, 2:39.31

I started learning Yau today. Some really bad solves.


----------



## ianography (Apr 13, 2011)

*Round 8*

1: 1:29.40 
2: 1:14.66
3: 1:27.45
4: 1:14.99
5: 1:10.45
6: 1:27.06
7: 1:19.86
8: 1:17.19
9: 1:33.07
10: 1:21.57
11: 58.50 
12: 1:27.79

*Avg: 1:21.24*

I hate my X-Cube now.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 13, 2011)

*Round 8:* 
1:12.80, 1:17.71, 1:15.78, 1:13.29, (1:04.21), 1:17.01, 1:12.53, 1:05.54, (1:23.16), 1:19.61, 1:07.15, 1:04.29 = *1:12.57*


----------



## RTh (Apr 14, 2011)

Round 8

Average: 1:51.59

1. 1:56.41
2. 1:50.02
3. 1:41.18
4. ([COLOR="#red"]2:02.13[/COLOR])
5. 1:50.31
6. 1:56.58
7. 2:00.43
8. 1:55.03
9. 1:48.25
10. (1:40.47)
11. 1:53.05
12. 1:44.66

I'm so damn slow >.<


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 14, 2011)

Pathetic ending. Could have been PB.
56.99, 1:02.57, 1:01.45, 1:01.29, 1:08.79, 1:13.20, 1:00.26, 58.49, 1:09.23, 1:04.53, 1:15.46, 1:00.91 = *1:04.07 *


----------



## EricReese (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm sorry I closed my sesion accidently :/ but it was 1:24.02 ao12 

Back to learning Yau. 

I'm sorry again for closing the tab :3


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 15, 2011)

*Cyrus Colah, Round 8: 59.76*
1:10.08, 1:06.79, 1:00.89, (1:10.17), 1:03.40, 58.35, 52.05, 1:00.02, 56.69, 55.34, 54.02, (51.86)

Comment: Sub-1! And I rolled it into a 58.26 Avg 12! 55.35 Avg of 5 too.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 16, 2011)

*Round 8: LouisCormier- 1:13.13*
Statistics for 04-16-2011 08:53:52

Average: 1:13.13
Standard Deviation: 5.88
Best Time: 56.85
Worst Time: 1:31.26
Individual Times:
1:00.12, 1:24.67, 1:10.87, (1:31.26), 1:07.92, (56.85), 1:16.42, 1:15.38, 1:07.86, 1:14.11, 1:18.76, 1:15.18

So inconsistent... but PB single , can't wait for my X-cube to arrive!


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 17, 2011)

*Round 8:*
1:11.77, 1:06.45, 1:11.41, 1:16.84, 1:05.43, 1:02.71, 1:08.12, 1:06.69, 1:06.23, 1:11.68, 1:24.55, 1:04.60 -> *1:08.92*


----------



## Vinny (Apr 17, 2011)

1:14.03 1:18.98 1:11.53 (1:47.91) 1:17.73 1:29.23 1:14.35 1:07.53 1:13.09 1:14.40 1:21.54 (1:07.53) = *1:16.24*
I haven't been improving much at all at 4x4 lately. I'm gonna start learning Yau soon...
Yay for consistency (not)
Also, the 1:47 I messed up the centers during edge pairing and had to redo some edges, and the 1:29 was a pop with double parity.



Spoiler



4x4x4 cube
Apr 17, 2011 2:47:36 PM - 3:11:31 PM

Mean: 78.15
Standard deviation: 10.65
Best Time: 67.53
Worst Time: 107.91

Best average of 5: 71.67
8-12 - 67.53 73.09 74.40 (81.54) (67.53)

Best average of 12: 76.24
1-12 - 74.03 78.98 71.53 (107.91) 77.73 89.23 74.35 67.53 73.09 74.40 81.54 (67.53)

1. 74.03 L Rw2 R' Uw Dw D L2 Lw Bw' L U' Bw' Dw2 Bw Lw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 L2 B Uw L2 R U L F Lw U Fw2 Rw Fw2 D' Fw2 Bw2 Lw F' B' Uw' Dw D
2. 78.98 R' Fw2 L Lw' F B Lw2 Bw' Rw2 R2 B Lw U R B L2 U2 Dw' L U2 Fw' Dw D F Fw U' Fw D2 L2 Lw' Uw2 Dw R Bw Uw Rw2 R' Uw2 B Uw'
3. 71.53 Uw D2 Bw' R2 D L' B Uw' Rw' Dw2 L Rw2 U2 D' F R' D2 Lw2 Uw F2 Uw Fw Bw' U Dw2 L' R B D2 L2 F' D2 Lw2 R' Dw Lw U2 D' Lw' D2
4. 107.91 Uw' F Uw B Uw2 R' Dw B' Lw Uw' Dw' F' Fw Lw2 Fw' L U' Bw B2 Lw U2 Rw2 F Dw D' Lw Rw2 R Dw' Fw2 R Uw2 Bw2 L2 Rw2 R2 D2 L2 Lw2 Rw
5. 77.73 Uw' Lw2 Rw2 Dw' L2 R Uw Lw2 Bw' Lw2 U' Rw U' B2 Lw2 F2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 D' Fw' Dw Lw2 U Uw2 Rw F Fw' B' Rw2 R Fw2 U2 D R2 D' Rw' Fw Rw R'
6. 89.23 L' Dw2 D2 Rw2 D2 Bw D F2 B Lw2 B2 L' Rw' R' B D2 Rw2 U' B L Rw2 Fw2 Bw' B2 Uw2 D2 R2 Bw2 Lw' Fw' U2 L2 U2 F' Rw' Dw2 Lw2 U' Lw R
7. 74.35 Uw Bw D2 L' Bw' B' Rw' U L Lw Bw2 L R' B' Rw F' U B D2 Fw U2 Fw' Bw' Lw Fw2 U Dw2 Fw Lw2 Rw R B2 L Lw' Rw2 D F2 Fw Uw D'
8. 67.53 Rw' Uw2 Dw2 B2 R U' D Fw' L Bw2 U Rw2 R2 U2 Fw Uw2 R2 F2 Bw Uw D' Lw D' Rw' U2 F' Uw' F' Rw F2 R Bw2 R B2 U' Rw' B' Lw' Dw R2
9. 73.09 L' B2 Rw R2 Uw2 D2 Bw2 L Fw2 Dw2 L Lw Dw2 D2 F' L2 R' Uw' Bw Lw' Rw' Bw Lw F2 D Lw2 Fw' Bw' B' Rw Fw2 Lw2 Fw Bw U2 L Rw' U2 Uw R
10. 74.40 Dw' Rw' Fw2 D' B' L' Uw B' L2 Lw2 B2 Uw2 R B' L' U' L2 Fw' Bw' L2 Bw' Lw' B Dw Lw R2 U2 Rw Fw2 Bw B' Dw Fw' D Bw L2 F2 U2 Lw Bw2
11. 81.54 Rw2 R2 Dw' D' Fw2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 F' B' Lw2 Rw R' F2 D' Fw' U' Bw' Lw2 Bw U2 Rw2 B2 U' F' Fw2 Bw' Rw' F' Lw2 Rw R Bw' U Uw D F2 D Lw Fw
12. 67.53 U' Fw' Bw2 Lw Rw' U' Rw Uw D' Rw2 F' Bw2 B2 L2 R F B U2 Uw2 R2 Uw Lw' B Lw' Rw Dw' F2 Rw Dw2 Lw2 Fw2 U' Lw Rw2 Uw D' L Rw' R Fw'


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 17, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 8_

1.13.58 1.09.20 (2.05.30) 1.06.12 1.16.66 1.10.23 1.22.93 1.08.84 (1.06.07) 1.11.84 1.14.94 1.12.49 = *1.12.68*

_Comment: - OP O - - P OP OP - - OP O. Nice on the parity front. Stupid pop on third (two centres and an internal piece) was on OLL alg at 54secs. I practically had to solve the cube again, as I lost myself in the alg. 
@Arnaud - why am I so much slower than you on odd cubes, when I just edge you on the even ones?_


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 17, 2011)

PB single/average.

1:08.56, 59.28, 1:04.29, 57.35, 1:09.60, 1:04.45, 1:06.23, 1:03.91, 48.29, 1:01.81, 57.85, 1:01.43 = *1:02.52*

So close.

Edit-Rolled 1:08 with 1:02 giving me *1:01.88*. Too bad that the 1:01 doesn't count for this race . Take the 1:02.52 average.


----------



## mrjames113083 (Apr 19, 2011)

Round 8

Avg - 1:31.05

(1:19.00), (1:43.78), 1:38.40, 1:27.38, 1:27.27, 1:26.02, 1:19.52, 1:26.13, 1:32.80, 1:41.31, 1:39.58, 1:32.09


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 19, 2011)

Round 8

I just got a 4x4 yesterday, and I am still improving so sorry for the bad times. I will get better though 

2:49.15, 2:02.98, 2:42.07, 3:07.20, 2:09.07, (5:13.90), 2:15.27, 2:34.08, (1:48.36), 2:22.76, 2:14.89, 2:16.42 ==>>> *2:27*

The times that are above 2:30 are usually the ones were I screwed up in placing the middles or had two parities. Once I get down the middles and the parities, I should be fine.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Chris Olson Round 8: 54.84*
Average of 12: 54.84
1. (59.87) 
2. 58.78 
3. 54.23 
4. 57.23
5. 51.21 
6. 54.27 
7. 50.03
8. (46.51) 
9. 54.45 
10. 56.34 
11. 53.34 
12. 58.49


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 19, 2011)

*Round 8 (12/4/11-19/4/11) Results: *
1. Christopher Olson: 54.84
2. Cyrus Colah: 59.76
3. RyanReese09: 1:04.07
4. deathbypapercutz: 1:08.92
5. cubeflip: 1:12.57
6. James Ludlow: 1:12.68
7. LouisCormier: 1:13.13
8. Vinny: 1:16.24
9. Arnaud van Galen: 1:19.08
10. ianography: 1:21.24
11. EricReese: 1:24.02
12. mrjames113083: 1:31.05
13. Jakube: 1:47.16
14. RTh: 1:51.59
15. tozies24: 2:27.xy

RyanReese09: You entered the race twice, I took your first result.
tozies24: Make sure to give your times to the hundredth decimal. 

*Round 9 (19/4/11-26/4/11) Scrambles: *

1. B2 Uw2 B2 L' B2 Fw' U R B2 U Fw' Uw2 Fw U L' Rw2 R2 F2 Rw B F2 R' Fw' Rw D2 U2 F2 Rw2 R U2 Fw' R2 F' R F U' R B Fw F2	

2. Rw2 F' D2 Uw2 F' Uw2 Fw Rw2 Uw U2 F' Uw2 L2 Rw U2 F2 Rw2 Fw Rw F2 Rw2 B Fw D' B F' D2 U B' L' B2 F D' Fw2 F D' F Uw2 U' B2	

3. D2 R2 B' L' Uw U' Fw2 F Uw2 R' D2 F' Uw' Rw B' Fw2 F2 L2 B R Fw2 R' Uw2 U F2 L U' R' Fw2 F2 L2 Fw2 R' Fw D2 U2 L Rw Fw2 F'	

4. F' U' L2 Fw Rw' B F2 Uw' Fw' F U L' R' Uw2 F L2 Rw2 R U2 Fw2 F L Uw B' D L2 Fw' Rw2 B D Rw2 Fw2 F U B' Rw2 D2 Rw2 Fw U'	

5. D2 L2 Rw' R2 U2 R' B F D2 Uw2 R Fw Uw' Fw Rw Uw' R U' Rw' D' U' F R2 D2 Uw F' D2 L Rw2 Uw U' L2 Rw R' D2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw Rw F	

6. L' Rw2 B Uw L Uw' U2 B' Uw' Fw2 F' D' Fw2 L B' F' Rw R D2 L U2 R F' U' R2 B' Fw' F L' F' D2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw F2 U2 L R2 B'	

7. Fw' L2 B' Fw' U2 Rw2 U2 Fw Uw' Fw2 L2 U' R Uw B D' Rw R' B' Uw2 B' Fw2 D2 Fw F R2 Fw2 F' U2 Rw2 R2 D Uw2 B2 L2 F' D2 U2 B' U2	

8. Uw2 U' F Uw2 L2 Fw D2 R2 B Uw2 L' Rw2 B Uw U2 B' D' B2 R B2 D' Uw' Fw F2 U' B Rw D Uw2 L Rw2 U Rw2 F2 D' L2 F2 Uw2 B F	

9. Rw B2 Uw Fw R2 F R' B' D' U' Rw2 Fw2 L' B' Rw2 D2 Rw R D2 R2 F' D' Fw2 L' B2 R2 D' Uw R2 D Uw Rw2 D F Rw2 B R F2 Uw U	

10. B2 L R Fw2 F' R' F2 D Fw D' Uw' B Fw Uw Fw2 F Rw R2 Uw' B D' L' F Uw Fw D2 L Uw' U F2 L' Rw' D Uw' L F2 D2 Rw' F' Uw'	

11. B2 D' U B Uw2 R2 Uw' Fw F' L2 B' Fw2 F' L2 B2 F2 L B' Rw2 U Fw' Rw B Fw2 L Uw2 F2 L' R2 D' B' U R2 Fw' L2 Rw R U' B F'	

12. R2 D' U2 Fw2 U B2 L2 F2 D R F2 L' Rw2 D Uw2 F2 U2 F Uw F' Rw2 Uw' L R' Uw2 U2 L' B Fw' L Fw F' Uw Fw' F D Fw2 F L Rw2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 20, 2011)

Whoops. My bad.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 20, 2011)

*Cyrus Colah, Round 9: 1:02.33*
(58.07), (1:08.44), 1:05.64, 59.84, 1:06.66, 1:02.13, 59.94, 1:01.56, 59.72, 1:00.05, 1:02.06, 1:05.71

Comment: Pretty average.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 20, 2011)

Round 9
1:11.98, (58.78), (1:16.61), 1:07.72, 1:02.34, 1:02.38, 1:03.78, 1:04.68, 1:10.88, 1:16.19, 1:15.67, 1:11.49 -> 1:08:71


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Round 9*
Sorry about last time.

2:23.80, 2:03.65, 2:01.34, (1:54.69), 2:21.60, 2:26.70, 2:17.83, 1:56.53, 2:06.74, 2:34.28, 2:28.56, (2:52.05) ==>>> * 2:16.10*

11 Seconds better than yesterday with only one time close to 3 mins.


----------



## clincr (Apr 20, 2011)

1:06.58, (1:05.09), 1:18.24, 1:11.03, 1:17.26, 1:19.30, 1:15.12, 1:19.49, 1:09.91, 1:14.81, (1:20.45), 1:15.94

=1:14.77 (σ = 4.09)

First day with a Maru 4x4, after using a terrible 'competition standard speed 4x4' from puzl.co.uk. It's improved my times by over 5 seconds


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 21, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 9_

1.13.08 1.08.95 1.15.92 1.07.61 (1.03.43) 1.17.53 1.06.06 1.10.87 1.11.36 1.18.00 1.09.36 1.04.40 = *1.10.51*

_Comment: P - OP - - - P - P O O OP. Amazingly the 1.17.53 was no parity and a PLL skip._


----------



## ianography (Apr 22, 2011)

*Round 9:*

1: 1:22.63 
2: 1:15.68
3: 1:26.85
4: 1:16.46
5: 1:13.93
6: 1:26.14
7: 1:21.54
8: 1:14.56
9: 1:22.40
10: 1:12.29
11: 1:23.05
12: 1:15.97

*Avg: 1:19.24*

It's an okay average. The last solve could've been better.


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 23, 2011)

*Round 9: LouisCormier- 1:12.05*
Statistics for 04-22-2011 21:29:02

Average: 1:12.05
Standard Deviation: 3.97
Best Time: 1:02.33
Worst Time: 1:24.60
Individual Times:
1:18.26, 1:05.36, 1:07.35, (1:24.60), 1:18.01, 1:10.34, 1:07.79, (1:02.33), 1:16.76, 1:12.78, 1:13.37, 1:10.48

PB avg 12 is 1:05.55 (done today) but still better than last week


----------



## Jakube (Apr 23, 2011)

*Round 9: 1:33.05*

1:39.57, 1:33.55, 1:27.92, 1:23.18, 1:36.35, 1:41.59, (1:49.42), 1:32.18, 1:21.26, (1:17.32), 1:33.94, 1:41.00

I´m getting better with Yau.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 25, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 9: 1:22.84*
1:17.40 1:07.94 1:32.25 1:16.71 1:13.90 1:37.72 1:27.65 1:05.94 1:21.78 1:28.27 1:32.33 1:30.22
Comment: This isn't solving a Maru, it is fighting with it! Best Average 3/5: 1:16.00 (1:17.40 1:07.94 1:32.25 1:16.71 1:13.90)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry about not updating yesterday. 

*Round 9 (19/4/11-26/4/11) Results:*
1. Cyrus Colah: 1:02.33
2. deathbypapercutz: 1:08.71
3. James Ludlow: 1:10.51
4. LouisCormier: 1:12.05
5. ianography: 1:19.24
6. clincr: 1:15.94
7. ianography: 1:19.24
8. Arnaud van Galen: 1:22.84
9. Jakube: 1:33.05
10. tozies24: 2:16.10

*Round 10 (26/4/11-3/5/11) Scrambles:*

1. B L B' Fw L' F Uw' B' Fw F' Uw U' F L' D' B Uw2 L2 Rw Fw' F' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 B R' D' U2 R U B' Fw2 Uw Fw' R2 B2 L' F' Uw'	

2. L Rw2 R' Uw L' Rw B' L' D U' F R D' B Fw2 F D2 Fw' F Rw Fw2 F U2 B2 Uw U2 F L2 R2 U2 B' U2 L' F Rw R Uw' L' B2 F	

3. D L2 Uw L2 B2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 F2 L2 D' Uw2 U' L' Rw B Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 U2 F D L' Rw2 R' D2 B' F2 Rw R2 F2 Uw2 F Uw R' D2 F2 L2 Fw2	

4. D' F' Rw' R' B' Fw2 L B L' F2 L' R2 B Fw2 D2 Uw2 R' B2 L U' L' B' D2 U2 F Rw B2 Fw2 F D' F' U' Rw2 F U2 B' F2 D2 L' F	

5. Uw2 L2 R D2 Uw' B2 Fw D' U Rw B2 Fw' U2 B2 F' D' Uw Rw D2 Uw F2 Uw2 B' R D2 Uw U F2 D2 U B Fw' Rw U B D' Fw' F U Fw	

6. F2 Uw2 F' R' F' D' R' Uw' F R U F' Uw U2 Fw' L Rw2 D B' L D2 Fw' D U Fw2 Uw' Fw L' D2 Uw' F' R2 B Fw Uw R2 Uw2 B' Rw' D	

7. L D U Fw R2 Fw Rw' Fw2 F L' D U2 F2 Rw' U' L F' Uw U L' D2 R2 Fw R B U Fw R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U Fw R2 D2 Rw' R D' U'	

8. D2 L Fw Rw B2 Uw L R Uw2 Rw2 U' L' B' F U' B U' F' Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw' U' R' F' D2 U Fw Rw' U R2 B Rw2 B' Rw2 U' R' D' F	

9. L2 Uw' R' D2 Fw R' D' L2 Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw Fw' U2 F' Uw2 F' Rw Fw2 Uw2 B' D U2 Fw2 F L' Rw' R D2 L2 R' D' Fw' L' Rw2 R' Uw Rw2 D' B2	

10. F Uw B2 F2 D' B F2 U' F' U Fw' L Fw Uw2 B' Fw2 R' D' F2 L2 Rw Fw' Uw' Fw F' Rw Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 U2 F2 Rw' B2 L2 Rw' R' Uw2 B Uw	

11. B D2 Rw Uw Fw' U' Fw2 D B' L2 Rw2 R2 D2 U' L' Fw' Rw2 R Uw2 U L' Fw R' B' F2 Rw' R2 U2 Fw' L Fw2 Rw' F L B' Fw2 Rw R' F U'	

12. Rw2 D2 Uw' Rw2 Uw U R F2 D' Uw R F' R2 D' F2 L Fw' R2 D' B' L2 B2 F2 R2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R D2 Uw' U2 B' F2 U2 B L Uw2 Fw2 F' R'


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 28, 2011)

*Cyrus Colah, Round 10: 59.51*
59.04, (51.97), 59.54, 57.70, (1:09.33), 1:00.86, 54.89, 1:07.83, 57.11, 1:03.30, 59.31, 55.58

Comment: I'm so close to sub-1. Sub-1:02 is probably more accurate though, this average was faster than normal.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 28, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> *Cyrus Colah, Round 10: 59.51*
> 59.04, (51.97), 59.54, 57.70, (1:09.33), 1:00.86, 54.89, 1:07.83, 57.11, 1:03.30, 59.31, 55.58
> 
> Comment: I'm so close to sub-1. Sub-1:02 is probably more accurate though, this average was faster than normal.


 
What edge pairing do you use? I'm jealous.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 28, 2011)

Vinny said:


> What edge pairing do you use? I'm jealous.


 
Just 2 pair.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 28, 2011)

Any edge pairing will get you fast times. 2 pairing is simple so I do it too.

Can't wait for my new Dayan so I have motivation to practice. My xcube is getting worse and worse lately. Perhaps on the Dayan I'll not have sup20 3x3x3 phase (not including parity) .


----------



## janelle (Apr 28, 2011)

*Janelle-Round 10-1:26.26*
(1:12.82[pll skip]), 1:28.89[O], 1:32.16[P], (1:44.95[OP]), 1:24.20[OP], 1:18.80, 1:24.60, 1:17.11[P], 1:30.65[P], 1:18.09, 1:35.37[P], 1:32.76[OP]
Comment: Finally reassembled my 4x4  Not bad but too much parity xD


----------



## LouisCormier (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 10: LouisCormier - 1:12.19* 

Statistics for 04-28-2011 07:45:40

Cube: Black X-cube 4
Average: 1:12.19
Standard Deviation: 6.17
Best Time: 1:02.32
Worst Time: 1:27.97
Individual Times:
1:07.69, (1:27.97), 1:25.32, 1:03.08, 1:14.83, 1:20.23, 1:05.85, (1:02.32), 1:11.30, 1:09.21, 1:17.69, 1:06.72

Better than I thought it would be, but the inconsistency killed.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 29, 2011)

*Round 10: 1:37.46*

(1:24.02), 1:55.41, 1:27.00, 1:34.19, 1:29.56, 1:35.32, (2:17.10), 1:37.61, 1:46.22, 1:42.03, 1:24.30, 1:42.94

Got some nice sub 1:30 solves with Yau. But the counting sup 1:40s sucks.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 30, 2011)

Round 10
1:10.79, 57.59, 1:14.82, 56.53, 1:01.24, 1:06.44, 1:09.72, 1:18.56, 1:11.52, 1:11.17, 1:06.86, 1:05.41 -> 1:07.55


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 2, 2011)

*Chris Olson Round 10: 53.10*


1. 52.34 
2. 54.38 
3. (49.13) 
4. (57.47) 
5. 51.23 
6. 51.89 
7. 55.74 
8. 54.91 
9. 49.49 
10. 53.15 
11. 54.56 
12. 53.35


----------



## cubeflip (May 3, 2011)

*Round 10:*

1:10.31, (1:18.44), 1:08.75, 1:02.97, 1:12.93, 1:11.00, 1:15.66, 1:05.93, 1:12.18, 1:12.18, 1:01.38, (1:01.34) =* 1:09.33*


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 4, 2011)

*Round 10 (26/4/11-3/5/11) Results:*

1. Chris Olson: 53.10
2. Cyrus Colah: 59.51
3. deathbypapercutz: 1:07.55
4. cubeflip: 1:09.33
5. LouisCormier: 1:12.19
6. Janelle: 1:26.26
7. Jakube: 1:37.46

Congratulations to *Christopher Olson* for being the second to sub-1.

*Round 11 (3/5/11-10/5/11) Scrambles: *

1. Fw2 F L2 D2 Fw2 U R' B2 Rw F' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 F' R D2 U2 Fw' Rw' R' B Uw' R2 U' B2 D' U' Fw U' L D' Fw F Rw2 F2 Rw' U Fw2 F R2	

2. L Rw D Uw' U2 Rw' Fw' Rw R F L' Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 B Fw2 F' Rw D2 Rw2 Fw R2 Uw' Rw F' Uw Fw2 L F' L' R' F L' Rw R' Uw2 F Uw2 Rw	

3. Rw2 R Fw' F2 Uw L D2 Fw D2 Rw2 R B' Fw F' Rw D2 Fw' F Rw' Uw F U2 B2 Uw2 L' Uw2 L' R2 Fw F2 Uw2 B L2 Fw' L Rw B F' L D2	

4. D L' Uw2 U2 Rw' Fw F Uw L2 R' Fw D Rw' R' D' U' B2 Fw2 D' F' Uw U' B' R' Fw' F2 D2 U2 B' L Rw' R2 Fw F2 D2 L2 Fw2 L R' F2	

5. L' Rw' R B F2 D2 L' R F Uw' Fw' L B Rw' D R U B' L' B D Rw2 U2 L Fw' U' Rw D Rw Uw' R2 Uw Rw2 Fw' L Rw' R' Uw' B2 U2	

6. D2 L2 Uw' F L' Fw' D2 L' Rw F U L' D2 Rw F' D2 U2 Rw B R2 Fw' Rw D Uw' U2 L B' Fw L' F' Rw F D2 Fw2 L' D2 B Fw R2 F'	

7. L2 Fw D R' U B F' L2 Fw' L Uw L2 B' L2 Rw2 D2 R' U2 F D2 F2 R' F2 Uw' Rw' F' Rw2 D2 F Uw U2 Fw2 F D' Rw F2 Rw F' Uw2 Fw'	

8. Uw2 Fw' L2 U2 R' Fw2 L' U Fw2 F' U2 Rw2 R' Uw2 R' B L Fw Rw2 D F U2 Rw R2 U' Rw Fw Uw' B D' Uw2 U R2 Fw' U' F R D F U'	

9. Rw2 R2 B Uw2 Rw U L' Fw D U Rw B Rw Uw L' R' U B' Fw2 R2 B2 Rw Uw2 B Fw' Uw' U' Rw B Fw L' B2 Rw' D B D2 R2 D Uw B'	

10. U2 Rw F' Uw2 Fw D' B2 D' B Uw Fw L' Rw B2 Uw' U2 B D L2 D B' Fw2 U' R' Uw' U Fw2 F' D' L' D2 F' L2 R2 F L2 Uw2 U2 L2 B2	

11. F2 R B2 Rw2 B2 L B F Uw U' L2 Fw' U2 L' D F2 D2 U' Fw Rw Fw' R B L2 F' D2 Fw L Rw R' F2 D' R2 B' Fw' Rw U' R U B	

12. Uw2 Rw' B2 Rw' Uw' L2 R' B L' B2 F' D L2 Rw2 R B' Rw2 U L' D2 Uw2 Fw' L F2 R F2 Uw2 Fw2 D' F' L B2 R2 B Uw' U F2 Uw' L' F2


----------



## Vinny (May 4, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Any edge pairing will get you fast times. 2 pairing is simple so I do it too.
> 
> Can't wait for my new Dayan so I have motivation to practice. My xcube is getting worse and worse lately. Perhaps on the Dayan I'll not have sup20 3x3x3 phase (not including parity) .


 
Well I do one edge at a time so I could definitely use a better method.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 4, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Well I do one edge at a time so I could definitely use a better method.


 
Definitely. 1 pairing is horribly slow.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 4, 2011)

59.54, 1:06.60, 1:06.84, (1:13.57), 58.90, 59.76, 1:01.27, 1:11.17, 1:06.99, (51.63), 1:06.23, 1:04.76 -> 1:04.21


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 4, 2011)

*Cyrus Colah, Round 11: 59.21*
58.91, 57.28, 52.59, 1:06.94, 57.57, 56.27, 1:10.35, 58.66, 53.13, (1:11.83), 1:00.37, (48.14)

Comment: 48.14 single! Awwww yeah. Too bad about the counting 1:10 and 1:06, could've been much faster.


----------



## LouisCormier (May 5, 2011)

*Round 11: LouisCormier - 1:03.97*

Statistics for 05-04-2011 19:45:31

Average: 1:03.97
Standard Deviation: 3.99
Best Time: 53.62
Worst Time: 1:18.67
Individual Times:
1:04.00, 1:13.91, 1:01.20, (53.62), 1:02.47, 59.08, 1:07.25, 1:06.57, 1:04.92, 57.83, 1:02.50, (1:18.67)

Very good average but the last solve was bad.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 5, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 11_

1.04.05 (1.01.05) (DNF) 1.14.22 1.15.86 1.10.92 1.14.00 1.15.03 1.11.33 1.15.50 1.12.28 1.17.35 = *1.13.05*

_Comment - Fantastic start, then a huge explosion on 3rd. Cube just didn't feel the same after a 1/4 rebuild._


----------



## AvGalen (May 8, 2011)

Seems like we are practising too much James. We are breaking our puzzles from wear and tear 

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 11: 1:19.06*
1:21.00 1:14.44 1:22.06 1:32.71 1:30.13 1:18.93 1:22.36 1:27.80 1:04.66 1:10.06 1:13.30 1:10.52
Comment: Done on the "Rubiks-like brick" as well. Started really bad, safed the average at the end. Best Average 3/5: 1:11.29 (1:27.80 1:04.66 1:10.06 1:13.30 1:10.52)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 10: 1:18.11*
1:15.80 1:13.36 1:22.15 1:07.22 1:13.18 1:31.68 1:25.66 1:25.50 1:22.00 1:07.71 1:25.44 1:10.25
Comment: I threw the Maru in the trash and now use a very old Rubiks-like "brick". Not too bad though. Best Average 3/5: 1:14.11 (1:15.80 1:13.36 1:22.15 1:07.22 1:13.18)


----------



## ianography (May 8, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Seems like we are practising too much James. We are breaking our puzzles from wear and tear
> 
> *Arnaud van Galen, Round 11: 1:19.06*
> 1:21.00 1:14.44 1:22.06 1:32.71 1:30.13 1:18.93 1:22.36 1:27.80 1:04.66 1:10.06 1:13.30 1:10.52
> ...


 
You what? I know the Maru isn't the best cube, but it certainly didn't need to be thrown in the trash...


----------



## Jakube (May 8, 2011)

*Jakube, Round 11: 1:26.29*

1:37.80, 1:34.95, 1:18.77, 1:26.63, (1:12.47), (2:00.93), 1:20.24, 1:28.15, 1:14.34, 1:21.75, 1:23.26, 1:37.03

PB single, PB average of 5 and PB average of 12


----------



## Verack (May 8, 2011)

Round 11

*Average: 1:52.78*

2:02.45, 1:57.91, (1:44.52), 1:47.22, 1:48.85, 1:50.11, 1:49.24, (2:22.88), 1:54.23, 1:56.99, 1:46.10, 1:54.70

I haven't done 4x4 in several months now. I think it's time to start practicing again =)


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 8, 2011)

Statistics for 05-08-2011 11:25:40

*TiLiMayor - Ronda Once
Average: 1:21.71*
Standard Deviation: 4.76
Best Time: 1:11.84
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1:29.06, 1:29.58, 1:17.72, 1:24.34, 1:13.00, 1:22.08, 1:21.02, (DNF), 1:25.52, 1:15.84, (1:11.84), 1:18.96

Changed my MiniQJ, now using shengshou, and what a massive pop I got, instant dnf; Pretty good average, because of the cube I guess, haven't made an 4x4 avg in a while.


----------



## APdRF (May 8, 2011)

Average of 12: 1:45.45 [SD=9.16]
108.64, (87.49), (124.52), 97.49, 104.98, 119.05, 98.94, 102.60, 107.19, 107.39, 103.84, 104.35.

Pretty bad in some solves...


----------



## AvGalen (May 9, 2011)

ianography said:


> You what? I know the Maru isn't the best cube, but it certainly didn't need to be thrown in the trash...


Once a Maru starts locking and misaligning there is no way to save it. I cube for pleasure and when a cube continues to give me pain I end it. FATALITY!

(also, I am travelling for 2 years and carrying all my things with me permanently so I am not going to carry around something unwanted for another year)


----------



## emolover (May 9, 2011)

*I want to murder my Dayan+Mf8*

*1:27.67*

1:34.40, 1:29.63, 1:17.95, 1:24.92, 1:38.58, 1:21.36, 1:32.64, 1:28.51, 1:18.00, 1:10.86, 1:30.72, DNF1:19.87(I hate this cube)

How on earth does masterofthebass use this cube?!?!?!?! It pops so much that its hard to even get through an average of 12. I had 4 cubesplosions when scrambling and at the end I wanted to throw my cube against the wall.

Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## ianography (May 9, 2011)

emolover said:


> *1:27.67*
> 
> 1:34.40, 1:29.63, 1:17.95, 1:24.92, 1:38.58, 1:21.36, 1:32.64, 1:28.51, 1:18.00, 1:10.86, 1:30.72, DNF1:19.87(I hate this cube)
> 
> ...


 
xxoxia has a video about how to tension the DaYan+mf8 so that it's a very good cube.


----------



## emolover (May 9, 2011)

ianography said:


> xxoxia has a video about how to tension the DaYan+mf8 so that it's a very good cube.


 
That didn't tell le anything on how to tension it or make it so it doesn't pop.


----------



## ianography (May 10, 2011)

emolover said:


> That didn't tell le anything on how to tension it or make it so it doesn't pop.


 
Oh sorry about that, I watched the video a little while ago and I remember just immediately knowing what to do, which is take the shells off, tension screws to be really tight, put shells back on, assemble, and just mess with the tensions from there.


----------



## EricReese (May 10, 2011)

1:05.50[zbll], 1:10.15, (1:02.79), 1:12.53+, 1:13.10, 1:13.18, (1:18.23), 1:05.42, 1:17.91, 1:04.62, 1:10.77, 1:08.24 ->1:10.14

:fp @ counting 1:17 :/


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 10, 2011)

Mini QJ is the only cube you need to be sub-1.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 10, 2011)

*Round 11* : 2:02.23, 2:42.02, 1:51.61, 2:05.26, 2:27.57, 2:17.41, (1:44.50), 2:11.63, 1:58.77, 2:15.22, 2:41.60, (2:42.05)

Average = 2:15.93

Comments : sub 2 would of been nice have done loads of 4x4 recently, got down from 4 min to 2 min in a matter of days, just cant seem to get consistently sub 2 solves


----------



## emolover (May 10, 2011)

ianography said:


> Oh sorry about that, I watched the video a little while ago and I remember just immediately knowing what to do, which is take the shells off, tension screws to be really tight, put shells back on, assemble, and just mess with the tensions from there.


 
I figured it out. Lube the 2x2 part well, tighten the 2x2 screws a lot, shell screws should be about 2 wrist turns loose.


----------



## ianography (May 11, 2011)

emolover said:


> I figured it out. Lube the 2x2 part well, tighten the 2x2 screws a lot, shell screws should be about 2 wrist turns loose.


 
How is it now? Do you still hate it?


----------



## cuber952 (May 11, 2011)

Just so everyone knows, Cyrus said that once he graduates he is going to stop running the thread.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 11, 2011)

Why? Updating a race once per week literally takes 10 minutes to do. I do it for 5x5x5 thread and it's not terrible.

If he won't c hange his mind, we need another runner...


----------



## EricReese (May 11, 2011)

I'll do it


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 11, 2011)

1:03.70, 1:01.12, 1:12.54[DP], 1:04.99, 1:04.50, 1:03.11, 1:03.21, 1:03.00, 1:02.28, 59.63, 1:07.46, 1:13.81[DP] = *1:04.59*

Two horrible solves. Both had DP .


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 11, 2011)

*Round 11 (3/5/11-10/5/11)*

1. Cyrus Colah: 59.21
2. LouisCormier: 1:03.97
3. deathbypapercutz: 1:04.21
4. RyanReese09: 1:04.59
5. EricReese: 1:10.14
6. James Ludlow: 1:13.05
7. Arnaud van Galen: 1:19.06
8. TiLiMayor: 1:21.71
9. Jakube: 1:26.29
10. emolover: 1:27.67
11. APdRF: 1:45.45
12. Verack: 1:52.78
13. Georgeanderre: 2:15.93

*Round 12 (10/5/11-17/5/11) Scrambles:*

1. F2 Rw' U2 Rw' R' D' Uw' U2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L' F L Rw2 U' B' Rw' U2 Fw U2 B' Uw2 Fw2 D U' F' Uw' B2 F D2 F U2 R2 B' Uw' Rw F2	

2. B2 F' Uw' U' R B2 Fw F2 U F' L B Uw2 U' L' D U B2 F Uw' B L' Rw' B U F D R' U F L Rw' R' Uw L2 Uw' Rw2 D U Rw'	

3. D' Rw2 R' D Uw U2 L' Uw' L' Rw D2 U' B' Fw2 D' Rw2 U Rw' R2 Fw Rw D Rw B' F2 Rw' Fw' U L2 Rw' U2 B L2 Fw2 Uw R F R Fw F2	

4. R2 B2 R' Uw' U2 Fw2 D U2 L Fw Uw2 Fw R Fw D2 Uw F D2 Fw2 U2 Rw U' Rw D2 Fw' L' D2 Fw' Rw' F2 R2 D2 B Rw' B' D' R Uw' L' Fw'	

5. B' D2 U' F D U B F D2 Fw' F2 U2 L Rw' R2 Uw2 L' Rw R U L2 U B' F2 L' D B2 D L B' D B F Rw F2 Rw2 Fw' F D Uw	

6. D' L' Rw2 F2 D U' Rw2 R2 U' L Fw2 R' B2 Uw' U2 Rw D B' D2 R B L2 F' U' L2 U' Rw2 F' D Uw F2 D' Fw' Rw' R2 D Uw' U Fw' F2	

7. Rw' Fw' L D U' F L' U L' Fw D' Uw U L R' Fw2 Uw2 F2 D2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 U' L Rw F' R B' L R Uw2 L R2 U B' D2	

8. F2 R2 B' L' D2 Fw U2 B D Uw' Rw U2 B2 Fw D Rw B F' Uw Fw2 U' Fw L2 D R2 B F Uw' L' B2 D R B D' B' F' D' U L' R2	

9. B' L2 U B' Fw' F' L' F D U' F' U B' F L2 B2 Fw2 F L2 D U2 B Fw' F2 D' F L2 F' Rw R' Uw2 U2 Rw2 R D U' Rw' D' R2 B'	

10. B D' U R2 U2 L Rw2 D2 Rw' U2 Fw D2 U2 B L' Rw D Rw2 Fw2 Uw Fw Uw U' Rw B D Rw2 Fw D Uw' U2 Fw L Rw' D Fw F2 D2 Fw Rw	

11. Rw B' U2 L2 F Rw2 B' F U' B' Fw Rw2 B Fw D' Uw' U2 F L Rw2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw' F Uw' Rw Uw' R' Uw Fw R' B Fw2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 L2 D2	

12. B' Uw Rw2 R D' L D' Rw B' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 B R' D' Fw2 Rw' Uw F2 Uw2 F Uw2 R Fw F L' D2 Fw D' Rw' R' Fw' D2 U B' L B2 Fw Rw2

Also, I have no idea what cuber952 is talking about.


----------



## emolover (May 11, 2011)

ianography said:


> How is it now? Do you still hate it?


 
It is orgasmic. Its really fast, doesn't pop and feels like an *almost* perfect 4x4. Since it is tighter, that does effect the corner cutting a little bit.


----------



## AvGalen (May 11, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 12: 1:20.28*
1:21.80 1:17.11 1:10.31 1:17.31 1:25.08 1:24.15 1:25.55 1:19.88 1:26.59 1:17.33 1:24.25 1:09.86
Comment: Done on the "Rubiks-like brick", but I am now getting sub 1:15 10/12 averages on that thing. Don't know why I did so badly  Best Average 3/5: 1:18.74 (1:21.80 1:17.11 1:10.31 1:17.31 1:25.08)


----------



## LouisCormier (May 11, 2011)

*Round 12: LouisCormier - 1:10.59*

Statistics for 05-11-2011 07:29:06

Average: 1:10.59
Standard Deviation: 5.03
Best Time: 56.67
Worst Time: 1:20.23
Individual Times:
1:02.32, 1:10.43, 1:19.19, 1:10.95, 1:04.97, (56.67), 1:04.40, (1:20.23), 1:16.69, 1:12.31, 1:07.51, 1:17.08


----------



## LouisCormier (May 11, 2011)

*Round 12: LouisCormier - 1:10.59*

Statistics for 05-11-2011 07:29:06

Average: 1:10.59
Standard Deviation: 5.03
Best Time: 56.67
Worst Time: 1:20.23
Individual Times:
1:02.32, 1:10.43, 1:19.19, 1:10.95, 1:04.97, (56.67), 1:04.40, (1:20.23), 1:16.69, 1:12.31, 1:07.51, 1:17.08


----------



## sz35 (May 11, 2011)

*Round12 : Shai Ziv - 1:03.67*
1:06.67, 57.78, (1:12.20), 1:02.92, (56.22), 1:04.28, 1:02.07, 1:05.31, 1:03.28, 1:12.10, 56.69, 1:05.62
Pretty average average  Could have been better without the second 1:12


----------



## APdRF (May 11, 2011)

*APdRF--> Round 12= 1:30.55*

4x4x4 cube
11-may-2011 17:29:47 - 18:02:36

Mean: 90.31
Standard deviation: 5.87
Best Time: 78.73
Worst Time: 99.53

Best average of 5: 86.67
8-12 - 81.13 (98.70) (78.73) 90.69 88.19

Best average of 12: 90.55
1-12 - 91.76 90.56 (99.53) 95.82 89.10 89.29 90.22 81.13 98.70 (78.73) 90.69 88.19


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 12, 2011)

1:01.43, 1:03.59, 1:06.55, 1:07.30, 55.05[oll parity :O], 1:04.84, 1:03.27, 1:01.43, 1:07.55, 1:02.81, 58.07, 1:06.35 = *1:03.56*

Very nice single in there. This average had a ridiculous amount of parity. This could have been a PB average. I had OLL parity 7/12 solves. Few PLL parities in here.


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 12, 2011)

*Round 12* : Average: 2:14.72

Individual Times:
1.	2:33.33
2.	2:02.38
3.	1:52.58
4.	2:14.09
5.	1:56.11
6.	1:57.24 
7.	2:06.50
8.	2:34.62
9.	2:27.15
10.	1:57.34
11.	2:23.17
12.	2:08.29

Comments : solve 6 was my first definitive sub 2 with both parities  , will do the other 6 later, if your allowed to split Ao12's
getting more consistent but still not sub 2 -.-
4 sub 2's, 10 sub 2:30's and 2 above 2:30, getting much better at handling mess ups, 

I agree with the others on the centres and edge pairing, even vs odd cubes, i am much better at odd cubes, or just bad at even cubes


----------



## James Ludlow (May 12, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 12_

1.13.28 1.08.67 1.12.71 (1.22.00) 1.10.88 1.18.91 1.08.80 (1.08.61) 1.13.58 1.15.80 1.18.30 1.11.46 = *1.13.24*


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 12, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Very nice single in there. This average had a ridiculous amount of parity. This could have been a PB average. I had OLL parity 7/12 solves. Few PLL parities in here.


 
7/12 sounds pretty close to average. About 3/4 of solves should have some sort of parity.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 12, 2011)

I don't normally get 7/12 OLL parity. I don't mind PLL parity, it's just htat OLL parity takes me 5 seconds (a good one sub5)


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 13, 2011)

Round 12
1:03.65, 1:00.18, (1:16.56), 1:04.26, 1:05.72, 1:06.48, 59.32, 1:08.62, 1:04.75, 1:14.00, 1:01.03,(56.88) -> 1:04.80


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 13, 2011)

Statistics for 05-12-2011 21:41:52

*TiLiMayor - Ronda Doce
Average: 1:22.29*
Standard Deviation: 6.78
Best Time: 1:03.56
Worst Time: 2:05.38
Individual Times:
1:26.91, 1:30.02, 1:36.88, 1:19.83, 1:19.02, 1:14.41, 1:11.58, 1:17.40, (2:05.38), 1:19.11, 1:27.71, (1:03.56)

All this week Ive been doing 4x4, was over 1:30 last week so those are good times for me (not the first 3 solves); almost broke my Single Pb, 0.04 away from the last solve.


----------



## Zoé (May 13, 2011)

As I really have to reduce my cubing time and start studying for my upcoming exams, I decided that I would join the race... and limit myself to only those solves every week (bouhouuu )

So there it goes : 1:23.63, 1:35.32, 1:28.67, 1:32.08, 1:21.92, 1:25.91, 1:18.75, (1:35.60), (1:12.92), 1:21.55, 1:32.04, 1:26.72 = *1:26.63*


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 14, 2011)

*Cyrus Colah: 59.99*
1:05.09, 1:00.93, 1:03.91, 1:00.30, (53.78), 54.16, (1:08.84), 1:05.18, 57.94, 55.60, 57.70, 59.10

Comment: Barely sub-1! To the thousandth it's 59.991. Final sub-1 week I think, just graduated!


----------



## Verack (May 14, 2011)

Round 12

*Average: 1:44.65*

1:42.91, 1:38.00, 1:43.61, 1:51.19+, (1:33.52), 1:52.88, 1:55.77, 1:45.84, (2:02.87), 1:39.87, 1:42.23, 1:34.24


----------



## Jakube (May 15, 2011)

*Round 12: 1:31.48*

1:24.28, 1:49.98, 1:34.46, 1:30.55, 1:26.27, 1:31.11, 1:26.72, 1:32.83, 1:34.07, (DNF), (1:17.94), 1:24.48

It would be sub 1:30, but on the last turn of the 10th the cube popped.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 18, 2011)

*Round 12 (10/5/11-17/5/11) Results:*

1. Cyrus Colah: 59.99
2. RyanReese09: 1:03.56
3. Shai Ziv: 1:03.67
4. deathbypapercutz: 1:04.80
5. LouisCormier: 1:10.59
6. James Ludlow: 1:13.24
7. Arnaud van Galen: 1:20.28
8. Zoé: 1:26.63
9. TiLiMayor: 1:22.29
10. APdRF: 1:30.55
11. Jakube: 1:31.48
12. Verack: 1:44.65
13. Georgeanderre: 2:14.72

Congratulations to *Cyrus Colah* for being the third graduate!

*Round 13 (17/5/11-24/5/11) Scrambles:*

1. Uw2 F' D' B2 D B R2 D2 L Uw2 R F L' R' B2 U2 L2 B2 R Uw Rw R B2 Fw F' Uw' Rw' R Uw2 U2 F D2 Uw Fw' F' Rw2 B Fw F2 R	

2. B' Fw Rw' Fw2 R B Rw D2 Uw2 U2 F L' Fw L' D2 Uw L' Fw F L2 Rw R2 F Uw Rw' R Fw' Rw Uw' L Rw R' D' Uw' Rw Fw' Uw L2 Rw2 U'	

3. U B Fw F2 D2 B Rw R Uw2 Fw L2 R' F' L2 D' B' Uw' U' Fw2 R2 D B' F2 Uw2 U' Rw2 B' L' Fw2 L R' F2 U2 Fw2 F' Rw' D Uw' Rw B2	

4. Fw2 F D' L2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Rw' R' F Uw L' D Fw2 L2 B Rw' U' B' Fw2 F2 D L' Fw R2 D' U' L2 Fw2 F U R D U Rw' Uw' B' Fw L2 F	

5. Uw2 F R' Fw L2 B2 Rw D Rw2 D U Fw F' Uw' U' B' R2 F D2 B F2 Uw B2 D2 L' B2 Fw' F2 Uw L B' Rw2 Uw2 R' D' F L Rw2 R' F2	

6. L2 R2 B2 Fw2 F Rw D2 Uw' U Rw' Fw' L2 R B' F' D2 Rw B F2 Rw' D Rw Uw U' L2 F2 D' Rw D' B2 Fw L' Rw' Uw2 Rw Fw R2 D2 L' D2	

7. B2 D2 Uw2 B' Fw2 Rw B Fw F2 R U F' U' F2 Rw D' R' D2 U' Fw Uw' Rw' B2 Fw F2 Uw L' D B Fw R F U' L Rw2 D2 Uw B2 L' D2	

8. B2 L2 F' U2 Rw' F L B Fw' L2 D2 L Rw R U2 F R F2 L2 Uw L Fw' Uw' Fw2 D2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 U Rw' Uw' B R2 Uw2 L' D' B2 Fw Rw' Fw'	

9. R' B2 R F2 L Rw R F' Uw U' Fw L2 D' Uw2 U2 Fw2 D L' Uw L R Fw2 D' U2 L2 R' D' Fw F R' D2 U Rw U2 F' U2 F Uw2 F L2	

10. L2 Rw' Uw B D' L B2 Uw B R2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw D' U' Fw Uw' B D' Rw D B2 L' R2 D' Rw2 D' Fw' F2 D' Uw2 F2 Rw' D' U L R D2 Fw	

11. U2 B' L2 Fw F' Uw2 F D2 Fw2 Rw B' L Rw Uw' U' L Fw2 F2 L Rw2 U2 Fw' L Rw2 F D' U2 R2 U Fw D2 L Rw2 Uw R' Fw' Rw D Uw' Fw'	

12. Rw F2 R' F2 Uw' L' D Rw Uw L2 F2 Rw' Fw U' F' L' F2 U R Uw F' L' Rw2 Uw' Rw Fw' L2 B Fw D R2 U F L' F2 Rw2 B2 Rw D' F2

Even though I graduated, I'm still going to continue updating the thread weekly for some time. If I ever need somebody to take over, I'll ask.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 18, 2011)

Cyrus you should update the round post so people can easily find the newest and old rounds!


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 18, 2011)

56.46, (49.57), 56.89, 1:03.88, 56.61, 1:10.32, 1:08.72, 1:00.37, 1:02.34, 50.36, (1:12.26), 1:09.02 -> 1:01.50

getting closer...


----------



## Tall5001 (May 18, 2011)

*Round 12*

*1:49.16*

120.55 (96.47) 101.15 109.44 (127.80) 106.22 104.25 108.30 107.91 111.33 116.21 106.21

Ususally i have been doing better then this but this isnt bad for now. I am usually around 1:35 but i just finished school so i had time. plus its 1am so that might be a factor??


----------



## masteranders1 (May 19, 2011)

1:24.73, 1:15.49, 1:12.83, 1:32.58, 1:36.79, 1:13.34, 1:19.91, 1:33.09, 1:41.94, 1:09.89, 1:24.71, 1:41.39 = 1:25.49 avg12

That was a fail. I don't do good on 4x4 avg12s for some reason, only avg5s.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 19, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round 13_

(1.08.91) 1.09.17 1.11.84 (DNF) 1.09.01 1.21.27 1.14.33 1.14.77 1.19.30 1.13.42 1.19.85 1.16.14 = *1.14.91*

_Comment: P P OP - - O P - OP OP - -. On DNF I put the centres into YOB and couldn't really be bothered to sort them out. I'm surprised this is in the 14s though._


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 19, 2011)

*Round 13* - 2:07.05, 2:22.15, 2:10.23, (DNF), (1:29.92), 2:04.06, (DNF)
*Average*: DNF

3rd solve was over 1:20 reduction .. very bad for me but had a double x cross and ELL skip =O
5th solve =O 5 s off my pb and i was going slow, was punched the air after this one, not been this fast since i swapped to redux
6th solve was unlucky, had 2 centres swapped
7nth one was just bad ... misjudged the parity 

DNF'd the average, no point finishing all 12 solves


----------



## Zoé (May 20, 2011)

1:17.04, 1:27.14, (1:11.03), 1:16.18, 1:34.93, (1:35.06), 1:23.34, 1:27.13, 1:26.86, 1:34.24, 1:26.48, 1:13.26 = *1:24.66*


----------



## APdRF (May 20, 2011)

Best average of 12= 1:32.25 [SD= 10.11]
85.61 88.20 97.31 85.82 96.26 86.00 87.68 97.79 103.62 (73.41) (114.76) 94.19

This week was worst than the past week. I have many pops and my edge pairing was so bad...


----------



## ianography (May 21, 2011)

1:09.03, 1:13.51, 1:14.47, 1:09.12, 1:06.44, 52.88, 1:17.69, 1:17.30, 1:19.78, 1:13.16, 1:11.59, 1:04.04 = 1:11.64

AWESOME single. New PB. And a pretty good average. I lubed my X-Cube with Maru lube and it's amazing.


----------



## AvGalen (May 22, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 13: 1:18.57*
1:18.83 1:16.30 1:18.18 1:10.71 1:14.43 1:42.53 1:22.43 1:27.43 1:22.46 1:17.08 1:06.86 1:17.83
Comment: On new Dayan+MF8 that turns like a beast but pops like one as well. 22 (out of 24) parities didn't help . I also did a 58 solve on it non-lucky but without parities (the 1:06.86 had double parity as well)


----------



## EricReese (May 22, 2011)

Average of 12: 1:03.93
1. 1:05.34 
2. (1:09.18) 
3. 1:02.52 
4. 1:04.89 
5. 58.59[PLL Parity ] .
6. 1:03.72 
7. 1:03.78 
8. 1:08.84[DP ] 
9. 1:04.13 
10. 1:03.80 
11. (58.38) 
12. 1:03.66 

Coulda been better


----------



## antoineccantin (May 23, 2011)

Average: *1:26.99*
1.	1:32.10	
2.	1:22.30	
3.	1:31.99+	
4.	1:30.86	
5.	1:22.52	
6.	1:20.96	
7.	1:27.99	
8.	1:29.52
9.	(1:20.53)	
10.	(1:33.94)	
11.	1:30.34	
12.	1:21.29

meh


----------



## LouisCormier (May 23, 2011)

*Round 12: LouisCormier - 1:05.75*

Average of 12: 1:05.75 (σ = 6.31)
Best time: 55.49
Worst time: 1:16.56
Individual times:
1:09.53, 1:05.90, 1:04.25, 59.01, (55.49), 1:11.71, 1:04.63, (1:16.56), 55.59, 1:14.56, 1:13.85, 58.45

Done with my new Dayan + MF8. Good average with 4 sub 1's! Inconsistency killed. Oh well...


----------



## thatkid (May 24, 2011)

Average : *1:50.17*

1) (1:34.29)
2) 1:40.75
3) 1:44.40
4) (2:11.07)
5) 1:48.24
6) 1:45.90
7) 2:03.30
8) 2:03.12
9) 1:44.70
10) 1:46.75
11) 1:50.34
12) 1:54.18

:fp


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 24, 2011)

1:04.55, 57.44, 56.91, 1:00.81, 1:00.10, 58.43, 1:02.69, 58.83, 59.03, 59.30, 59.31, 55.84[no parity 27 reduction..fail] = *59.29*

First average in days + no warmup. Shall take it.


----------



## Mcuber5 (May 24, 2011)

1.08.88 ; 1.07.96 ; 1.08.43 ; 1.05.90 ; 1.08.46 ; (2.16.09(POP)) ; 1.06.05 ; (1.02.08) ; 1.06.55 ; 1.16.86 ; 1.10.72 ; 1.19.18 = 1.11.58


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 24, 2011)

*Round 13 (17/5/11-24/5/11) Results: *

1. RyanReese09: 59.29
2. deathbypapercutz: 1:01.50
3. EricReese: 1:03.93
4. LouisCormier: 1:05.75
5. Mcuber5: 1:11.58
6. ianography: 1:11.64
7. James Ludlow: 1:14.91
8. Arnaud van Galen: 1:18.57
9. Zoé: 1:24.66
10. masteranders1: 1:25.49
11. antoineccantin: 1:26.99
12. APdRF: 1:32.25
13. Tall5001: 1:49.16
14. thatkid: 1:50.17
15. Georgeanderre: DNF

*Round 14 (24/5/11-31/4/11) Scrambles:*

1. Rw B2 Fw' Rw2 B' Fw' Uw2 L2 Uw' Rw' R' Fw' Uw2 Fw F2 D' L Rw2 B' F2 L Uw2 B' Rw D R2 B' Fw' F D' Uw L2 F2 D' L U' L Uw Rw2 B2	

2. D' L' Uw R2 Fw2 R' Uw F' Rw2 U' F L' Rw' B2 Fw2 F Rw' F' U R D2 Fw' L' Rw D' Uw R2 D Fw' U' R Fw2 L Rw B2 D U L' D' L	

3. L2 D' Uw' R2 Fw Uw2 L R' Uw Rw U2 B F' Rw2 D' Uw' U' Rw' Uw' L2 Rw' R B D Fw' L' U' L' U2 L' F L' Rw2 R2 Fw2 F' Rw Uw2 Rw2 R	

4. B2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 F' D' Fw U' Fw2 Uw B2 Fw' R B2 Fw D Uw2 U' F L D2 Rw D Uw Fw F U' Fw R2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 F Uw' Fw2 F' D2 B' L'	

5. U2 Fw L2 R' Uw U' F' L R U B' F' Uw B Uw' U' F' Uw2 B2 L2 R Uw2 U B F2 D2 Fw F2 L2 Rw' D2 B2 Fw D F' R' U' R2 D F2	

6. Fw2 Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw' R' Uw Fw' F' R2 D2 U2 R' Fw2 Rw' Uw' R' B2 L Rw2 B Uw' B2 R F2 R B D' Fw L' R Fw' F2 L' R' D L' R F2 R2	

7. L2 Rw' R Uw F R' B L2 U' F2 D Rw R2 B Fw' F' Rw Fw2 F' L' U' F U Fw' L Rw' R' Uw U2 B' D2 R2 F' R' Uw' L B' U2 B D'	

8. Fw2 L2 Uw F U2 B Fw' F2 U2 Fw U L B L2 Rw' B' Fw2 Uw2 B' Fw L2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F' R' B2 L2 Rw R' D Fw L R D' L' F U2 L' Fw'	

9. Uw2 Fw' Rw2 R' Uw' L Rw' R' B' Fw F Rw' F' L F' Rw F D F' Rw B2 Fw R Fw2 F Rw D2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F' D' R' B' F2 R' U2 F2	

10. D' L' D F' L2 R' D' Uw2 B Uw L2 Rw2 R' B' Rw U2 Rw' Uw U B D Uw U' L' R' Fw F2 Rw2 R2 D2 B2 R' U' R' B2 Fw2 F U' Fw' U	

11. Uw' Fw F2 U2 R2 Fw' L D' U Rw D' U2 B2 D' L' B2 Fw F Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 D R2 Uw2 Fw' Rw B2 Rw B F' U2 Rw' R2 D2 F' Rw R2 Uw2 L2 R	

12. Fw2 Rw2 R Uw B' Uw L2 Fw' Uw' F2 U' Rw' R F' D' Fw2 F Rw2 B F' L Rw U B L2 F' D B2 F' U2 Fw L2 Uw2 B2 Fw' R2 Uw2 U2 F' D2

Using the specified format, or at least bolding your average would be cool.


----------



## ianography (May 24, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> *Round 13 (17/5/11-24/5/11) Results: *
> 
> 1. RyanReese09: 59.29
> 2. deathbypapercutz: 1:01.50
> ...


 
If I remember, sure.


----------



## EricReese (May 24, 2011)

*Average of 12: 1:06.65*
1. 1:06.28[start] 
2. 1:05.94 
3. 1:09.11 
4. 1:04.90 
5. (1:13.72) 
6. 1:08.09 
7. 1:02.38 
8. 1:10.11 
9. (1:01.59) 
10. 1:10.77 
11. 1:06.33 
12. 1:02.63 

a lot of bad solves, but I'm happy with it


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 24, 2011)

48.15, 58.94, 56.09, 1:00.81, 1:00.03, 55.33, 57.00, 53.66, 1:03.58, 55.19[heh dp, slow though, lockups], 1:04.11, 57.97 = *57.86*

Pretty nice. Very close to PB.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 24, 2011)

*Round 14*
(54.16), 58.34, (1:18.69), 56.66, 58.89, 58.73, 1:05.79, 1:08.21, 1:05.21, 1:01.28, 54.59, 54.49 -> *1:00.22*


----------



## LouisCormier (May 25, 2011)

*Round 14: LouisCormier - 1:05.02*

Average of 12: 1:05.02
best time: 58.61
worst time: 1:24.26

(1:24.26), 59.92, 1:08.03, 1:07.33, 59.28, 58.73, (58.61), 1:09.48, 1:02.70, 1:10.80, 1:09.09, 1:04.84

Not bad, again with the Dayan + MF8. Also, 1:00.23 avg 5 in there


----------



## James Ludlow (May 25, 2011)

_ James Ludlow : round 14: 1.12.77 _

1.07.40 1.14.28 1.14.16 1.24.52 1.04.18 1.12.51 1.18.49 1.11.20 (1.00.09) 1.13.28 1.07.64 (1.27.10)
= * 1.12.77* 

_comment : - o o - p op op - p p - op. Would've been nearer 1.10 if I hadn't messed up parity on last. _


----------



## masteranders1 (May 25, 2011)

*Race to sub1 4x4x4 Round 14*

1:29.88, 1:22.44, 1:20.43, 1:17.56+, (1:41.94), 1:27.83, 1:08.27, (1:06.08), 1:06.75, 1:23.03, 1:11.78, 1:13.86 = *1:18.18 avg12*

Much better this week. I think it'll be even better next time, this is a little better than average for me right now. I'd like to average around 1:10 pretty soon.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 26, 2011)

*Tall5001-1:46.40*

1:36.94 1:37.61 1:33.11 (1:22.09) 2:13.65 2:07.38 1:29.93 (2:52.59) 1:45.52 1:41.25 1:46.31 1:52.25

Could have been a PB but i started getting my colors all mixed up and totally screwed up on the 2:52 and a couple other eh the 1:22.09 was almost a pb just didnt recognize the OLL fast enough


----------



## Jakube (May 26, 2011)

*Round 14: 1:24.22*

1:19.07, 1:24.11, 1:25.85, 1:34.56, (1:15.39), 1:19.18, 1:22.75, 1:22.54, 1:18.82, (1:40.48), 1:31.27, 1:24.03


----------



## AvGalen (May 27, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 14: 1:08.81*
1:11.65 1:09.58 1:04.55 1:08.13 1:04.09 1:07.41 1:05.52 1:05.40 1:08.15 1:13.46 1:19.86 1:14.25
Comment: Turning "slow" on the Dayan+MF8 really works well. This was an amazing average for me, best by far, ever. There is also a 1:05.83 3/5 in there


----------



## jorgeskm (May 29, 2011)

56.72, 1:04.32, 1:05.11, 57.58, 1:09.80, 1:06.03, 1:09.98, (56.72), 1:06.85, 1:08.33, (1:10.46), 1:05.50 = *1:05.02*

Good average.


----------



## Zoé (May 29, 2011)

1:23.43, 1:24.06, 1:32.90, 1:22.51, 1:28.22, 1:35.91, 1:38.46, 1:28.15, (1:40.72), (1:19.52), 1:23.80, 1:23.79 = *1:28.12*


----------



## pady (May 29, 2011)

*Round 14*
*Average of 12: 1:36.26*
1. (1:14.67[np]) 
2. 1:20.00[pp] 
3. (DNF[failed at op ]) 
4. 1:28.89[pp] 
5. 1:19.60[np] 
6. 1:56.39[dp, epic fail] 
7. 1:30.76[np]
8. 1:47.43[op] 
9. 1:39.04[pp] 
10. 1:28.32[np] 
11. 1:42.28[dp] 
12. 1:49.91[op] 

NP= no parity; DP= double parity; OP= OLL parity; PP= PLL parity
First one is Single PB (1:14.67) and the first 5 solves are Avg of 5 PB (1:22.83)


----------



## APdRF (May 29, 2011)

*ROUND 14*

*Average of 12: 1:28.61 *[SD= 7.28]
80.76 92.99 79.24 (76.76) (100.38) 98.26 88.54 96.81 85.59 86.98 85.62 91.33


----------



## Verack (May 29, 2011)

Round 14

*Average: 1:39.88*

1. 1:38.51	
2.	1:51.36	
3.	1:27.73	
4.	1:33.90	
5.	1:37.71	
6.	1:42.02	
7.	1:38.17	
8.	(1:54.12)	
9.	1:47.52	
10.	(1:26.89)	
11.	1:42.89	
12.	1:37.75


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 30, 2011)

55.68, 52.65, 1:01.58, 1:02.18, 59.21, 58.04, 59.93, 57.07, (42.08), 1:02.12, 1:03.16, (1:07.48)= *59.16*


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 30, 2011)

Oh. Did round 13. I'll do 14 as well, I guess. This is fail anyway.

Round 13: 1:14.50

1.	1:08.42	2.	1:06.25	3.	(DNF)	4.	1:04.75	5.	(1:01.26)	6.	1:34.62	7.	1:24.19	8.	1:14.11	9.	1:08.20	10.	1:16.16	11.	1:10.17	12.	1:18.12	

Round 14: 1:14.11

1. 1:07.70	2.	1:25.86	3.	(1:04.06)	4.	1:13.59	5.	1:10.55	6.	(DNF)	7.	1:05.34	8.	1:16.33	9. 1:16.41	10.	1:15.84	11.	1:15.12	12.	1:14.36

God damn. F*** pops.


----------



## thatkid (May 31, 2011)

Round 14

*Average : 1:50.24*

1) 1:45.97
2) 1:47.62
3) 1:35.30
4) 1:45.90
5) 1:55.83
6) 1:54.31
7) 1:47.28
8) 1:31.49
9) 1:57.07
10) 2:13.53
11) 2:13.91
12) 1:39.54

Not doing too well in 4x4 at the moment


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 1, 2011)

No school means that I forget what day of the week it is.

*Round 14 (24/5/11-31/5/11) Results:*

1. RyanReese09: 57.86
2. cuberkid10: 59.16
3. deathbypapercutz: 1:00.22
4. LouisCormier: 1:05.02
5. EricReese: 1:06.65
6. Arnaud van Galen: 1:08.81
7. JamesLudlow: 1:12.77
8. theanonymouscuber: 1:14.11
9. Masteranders1: 1:18.18
10. Jakube: 1:24.22
11. Zoé: 1:28.12
12. APdRF: 1:28.61
13. Pady: 1:36.26
14. Verack: 1:39.88
15. Tall5001: 1:46.60
16. thatkid: 1:50.24

*Round 15 (31/5/11-6/6/11) Scrambles:*

1. B2 L' D' U2 Rw' Uw U R' D2 U' L R2 U' R U2 Fw' R B' F2 L R2 B Fw L' Fw' Uw2 L Fw F R' U2 B F2 R' B D' R' F' L2 R'	

2. U' R2 B Fw' Rw' Uw' F' R2 U L2 Rw Uw Fw2 F2 D Rw2 D' Uw B2 D2 Uw' Fw2 U F2 Uw' U' B Fw F D' U' Rw D' R' Fw' Uw' Fw Rw2 D R2	

3. L2 Rw' B' F' U2 L' D2 B F' U2 B' F U2 Rw Fw2 D2 Fw L2 D2 Uw Fw' D' Uw R2 Fw L B2 D' Rw2 Uw Fw' U Fw' Rw B' L Rw2 Uw2 L' Rw'	

4. Fw' L2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 L U L' Uw Rw' Uw U2 F2 D' B' F2 R2 Fw2 Uw' F2 D Fw F Uw' Fw2 R' B' D' B D L2 U Rw' R2 U' Fw R' D2 U2	

5. D' Rw2 D2 Uw' F' Rw' Fw Rw2 R' Fw' D2 B2 D2 Rw' Fw' U Fw2 F2 D Uw' B' F2 Uw2 U2 F2 D' U' Fw Uw' L2 Fw2 L2 R2 Uw' R' U B' Fw2 F2 L'	

6. D2 Uw' U' Fw' F2 Rw2 D' U B R Fw' L' Rw' Fw2 L2 R' D2 L' Fw2 U L2 Rw2 R D F' Rw' F L' Rw' D' Uw Fw2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' Fw' F2 R'	

7. Rw D' Uw U2 F2 Uw' U' Fw2 D Rw D2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Fw' Rw B2 Fw F2 Rw R2 Uw' F' U B Rw2 Uw2 F D F U L Rw R D2 Uw' Rw F2 L Fw	

8. L D' U' L2 F2 L' Uw2 B' L' Rw' U2 R B Uw Fw' D2 L B2 U2 B2 R D Rw B D B' F' Rw D' Uw2 B2 D Uw' B' Fw2 F Rw2 U' Rw U	

9. R' Fw' U' Fw2 F' Rw2 R2 U' F2 D' Fw2 R B' Rw2 D Uw' F' Rw2 B2 F2 L' Rw2 R' Uw U2 R' Fw2 D' Uw2 L D' U2 Fw' Uw' U Fw' Rw' F Rw' Uw2	

10. Rw B2 F D F Rw' B2 Uw Rw R2 Fw2 Rw' R' U' L2 Rw2 D' L2 B' D B2 F' D2 Uw B' L' R' D2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 Rw' Uw U L B R Fw' Uw2 R2	

11. D2 R2 B Uw2 U2 Rw R2 F2 Uw' Rw D Uw' F U F2 U L2 B2 L' Rw' Uw' Rw R' B2 Fw D' L2 R B Uw2 Rw2 Fw Rw R2 Fw2 F' U2 Fw L' B2	

12. R2 F L B R2 B2 Fw' L' Uw' F R D2 U' B L R B' Fw F' L' Fw2 L Uw U2 L' D2 F2 L B Rw' D' U2 B R' D' R Uw2 B Rw D


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 2, 2011)

*Round 15 - Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 1:07.12*

Average of 12: 1:07.12 (σ = 3.49)
best time: 58.54
worst time: 1:17.13
1:07.92, 1:14.42, 1:06.54, (1:17.13), 1:03.82, (58.54[3 stupid pops]), 1:09.11, 1:04.11, 1:03.74, 1:03.49, 1:06.54, 1:11.47

That was bad.


----------



## brunovervoort (Jun 2, 2011)

1. 1:39.16
2. 2:07.84
3. 1:39.18
4. 2:00.18
5. 1:41.29
6. 1:47.78
7. 1:24.00
8. 1:38.99
9. 1:27.18
10. 1:29.23
11. 1:58.12
12. 1:25.30

avarage of 12:*1:40.64*


----------



## Verack (Jun 2, 2011)

Round 15

*Average: 1:44.35*

(1:53.57), (1:29.47,) 1:36.95, 1:50.20, 1:42.91, 1:45.67, 1:46.38, 1:46.56, 1:42.05, 1:48.95, 1:35.41, 1:48.47


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 2, 2011)

Round 15

56.54, 59.54, 56.20, 50.84, 1:00.26, 1:02.20, 58.73, 1:03.28, 1:00.19, 55.48, 59.32, 1:03.49

*Average: 59.18*


----------



## APdRF (Jun 6, 2011)

*Round 15*

Best average of 12: 1:28.63 [SD= 7.18]
1-12 - 94.51 81.80 93.24 80.18 (72.86) 94.68 (96.50) 82.88 94.08 93.02 84.09 87.78

Another week so bad...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 7, 2011)

*Round 15 (31/5/11-7/6/11) Results:*

1. cuberkid10: 59.18
2. Louis Cormier: 1:07.12
3. APdRF: 1:28.63
4. brunovervoort: 1:40.64
5. Verack: 1:44.35

Everybody forgot to enter this week? Lol.

*Round 16 (7/6/11-13/6/11) Scrambles:*

1. B2 F' L' F' Uw2 B' D2 U B' R U' Rw' D Uw R B' Fw Rw Fw2 L2 R' D2 Uw U' Fw' R D2 Uw2 F' Rw' D' Fw2 L2 R2 F' L' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 R'	

2. L U Fw L Rw' R2 B' Fw2 D B2 Rw' B' L Uw2 B Fw D' B' D2 B D Fw2 U2 Fw' Rw B2 R F2 L' Fw2 U2 Fw F L' Rw' R U R2 Uw' F'	

3. Fw' F' Rw2 R Uw2 L F' D2 B2 D Rw2 F2 Rw D' Uw2 U2 F' L R2 Fw F2 Uw F' D' L' R Fw2 Rw2 R2 U2 B' Uw2 L2 Rw Fw L' R' B Fw F	

4. Rw F2 Rw2 Uw U L' B2 Rw2 Uw U' R' Fw Rw' U L D2 Uw Rw' B' R' Fw' Rw' F2 D Uw2 Rw2 R F Uw Fw2 F' Rw2 B Fw Uw L R2 Uw' Rw' D2	

5. Fw2 D2 U R' F L' Rw' F2 L' R' Fw U2 L Rw' R2 Fw2 L2 Uw' F2 Uw' R' D2 Uw Rw2 R2 B F L Uw B' Rw2 U' L Rw2 D F D' B' R' Uw'	

6. Rw2 Fw' R B2 Fw' D B2 U' B Fw2 F' D R2 Uw Rw B' Fw F2 Rw' D2 B2 F' L' B' L R2 B2 D' R' B2 Fw' F D' B R' B Rw' R Uw Rw'	

7. B2 L' Fw2 Uw F Rw' B2 L2 B' L R' Fw' D' L2 U2 Rw2 Uw' R2 Uw B F Uw' Rw2 U2 R2 B2 L2 Uw2 L2 Rw R' B2 D Uw B Uw' Fw R B R2	

8. L2 B L2 Rw R2 D' Uw' U2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 Fw' L U2 Rw B R B2 Fw' F2 D2 U2 L2 R B R Uw Fw' L2 D Uw2 U2 Rw2 R' Uw2 B' U B2 D R2	

9. B' F L B2 D2 B' Uw2 U B2 D Uw L Uw B' R' D Fw' D2 Uw' U L' Rw2 R Fw F2 U2 B' U' Rw' Fw2 F Uw2 B2 D' R2 Uw B D' Rw2 F	

10. Uw' U2 R' D B' D2 B Fw' U' Fw2 R' B' Fw2 F Rw B2 F' D2 L' R2 B' Fw' F R2 U Rw Fw2 Uw L R B2 Rw' B' Fw2 R2 Fw' L2 Uw L2 Fw	

11. D Fw' F' R Fw F' U' B2 R' D' Uw' U' R2 D F2 Uw B2 Fw' F2 D2 U2 B Fw D U2 Rw R Uw R2 U2 B D U' R2 Uw R Fw L2 Uw F	

12. D' L' B2 D2 F' D2 R F2 Uw' U' R' B D Uw' U Rw' B2 Rw R D' F' R Fw' F2 D Fw2 Rw2 U' B2 F' D2 U' F2 R2 Uw Fw F' R D' L'


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 9, 2011)

*Round 16: Louis Cormier - Average of 12: 1:05.49*

Average of 12: 1:05.49 (σ = 4.34)
best time: 57.00
worst time: 1:23.77
1:08.23, (1:23.77), 1:06.85, 1:13.11, (57.00), 1:06.17, 1:08.75, 1:07.55, 1:04.21, 57.01, 1:01.91, 1:01.11

Felt alot worse than 1:05...


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 9, 2011)

Round 16 

1:30.63, 1:08.60, 1:18.77, 1:18.33, 1:14.13, 1:12.95, 1:09.22, 1:16.96, 1:12.70, 1:08.90, 1:17.26, 1:12.14 = *1:14.14 avg12*

Not good. I just got my xcube today, it's awesome. I need to start averaging sub1 pretty soon.


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 9, 2011)

Average:1:14.23 
1:24.60, 1:08.10, 1:05.45, 1:18.08, 1:14.72, 1:11.53, 1:27.60, 1:11.44, 1:08.96, 1:15.50, 1:12.28, 1:17.09
i need to get better at 4x4


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 15: 1:17.18*
1:16.61 1:13.00 1:03.61 1:16.22 1:16.88 1:13.31 1:18.78 1:16.71 1:18.88 1:24.36 1:17.03 1:25.91
Comment: Done (like so many other solves) in a bus while shaking and with bad light.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 16: 1:17.52*
1:19.77 1:29.93 1:14.74 1:26.86 1:17.11 1:23.93 1:06.15 1:22.81 1:08.84 1:17.18 1:06.06 1:17.84
Comment: I should go slow, I should go slow, I should go slow....but I don't


----------



## Zoé (Jun 12, 2011)

round 16 

1:20.12, 1:26.11, 1:26.71, (1:13.74), 1:23.06, (1:27.74), 1:24.00, 1:22.19, 1:16.88, 1:17.01, 1:19.71, 1:19.20 = *1:21.50*

Not bad, not bad


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 12, 2011)

Statistics for 06-12-2011 11:02:09

*TiLiMayor - Ronda Dieciseis
Average: 1:09.98*
Standard Deviation: 4.59
Best Time: 53.52
Worst Time: 1:26.16
Individual Times:
1:01.90, 1:13.91, 1:11.13, 1:09.84, 1:13.40, 1:09.05, (53.52), 1:11.09, 1:07.27, 1:19.69, 1:02.55, (1:26.16)

Long time without participating, felt like it could have been faster, but still good for me.
Shengshou 4x4.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 12, 2011)

First practice in a while. Inconsistant now.

57.25, 1:04.09, 58.78, 57.76, 55.55, 1:08.83, 56.04, 1:05.29, 56.89, 59.04, 1:00.44, 56.45 = *59.20*


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 14, 2011)

_James Ludlow : Round16 : *1.15.01*_

1.09.55 (1.02.21) 1.09.96 1.22.26 1.14.58 1.21.38 1.08.31 (1.31.66) 1.17.63 1.17.12 1.14.60 1.14.74

_Comment = a few bad solves, but enough good ones to keep it down a bit._


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys, Cyrus is out of town, I was gonna update the race but some problems came up. When Cyrus is back he'll update it. Sorry.


----------



## Mayorkaman (Jun 15, 2011)

Round 161:05.40, 1:25.77, (59.00), 1:24.20, 1:07.01, 1:04.00, 1:04.70, 1:25.16, (DNF), 1:15.25, 1:07.93, 1:05.70 =1:12.51
I get so many pops with this dayan... Ill tighten it a bit


----------



## stone (Jun 15, 2011)

_round 16_

Average of 12: 1:30.82

1. 1:28.93 
2. 1:22.90 
3. 1:34.98 
4. 1:49.12 
5. 1:18.32 
6. 1:49.35 
7. (1:08.50) 
8. 1:26.81+ 
9. (1:56.13) 
10. 1:23.16 
11. 1:19.77 
12. 1:34.90 

i need to get better 4x4


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 16, 2011)

I hope that Cyrus won't mind if I provide 12 scrambles than so we can have a race this week anyway

Round 17 (13/6/11-20/6/11) Scrambles:
1. B' Uw2 L D2 Fw Rw B D U' F2 D' F' L' D2 U' R' U2 F D2 L' Fw2 F2 U2 F2 L2 Rw R' F R' U' B R2 Fw' F Uw B2 R2 D2 L2 Rw2
2. B R U F' D2 F' Rw' B2 Fw' Rw B Uw F2 Rw' Uw2 R D2 L2 B' L' B Fw' Uw' L2 Rw' R2 Uw' U B2 Fw' D' Uw Rw2 R' D' F2 D2 L' Uw' F2
3. R B L B L R B D2 Uw' Rw Fw2 U Rw2 U2 F2 Rw B' Uw2 U' B' Fw' D' Rw R Uw Rw' Uw Fw Uw L2 R2 Fw' Rw' Fw' F Uw' U2 R2 Fw2 Uw'
4. D L Rw2 D' F2 L R B' Uw L' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' F' D L2 Rw2 D' B' U Fw2 F2 D' Uw U2 F2 R2 F U2 L' Rw R Fw Uw2 B2 Uw U2 R2 Uw2 Fw2
5. Fw2 U L Uw L' F D2 U' F2 R2 F2 Rw2 U F' Uw2 B L B2 F Rw' R2 D' U Rw2 B' D' L R2 D2 U' B' D' B Fw2 Rw Fw F Uw B F'
6. B2 F D B2 D Uw2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 Fw F2 D B2 Rw D' B' D Uw2 U2 B' Rw F' Rw' R D' Uw' Rw' R' B2 U2 Rw2 Uw' Fw R B L2 Fw F' L
7. D' B2 D2 L' U2 R U Rw2 R' Fw2 R' Fw' U Rw Uw R2 B L B Fw2 F2 Uw R' B' D2 Uw2 Rw' B2 F' R' F D Fw' U' B2 F' Uw Rw2 D2 R2
8. B2 Fw2 L2 Uw Rw2 Fw' Rw' B L' R2 F L' D' B F' Rw2 B2 Rw2 B Rw D U B' D2 Fw' Uw2 U2 B D2 F' R2 Fw' F' L2 R Fw' U2 L2 R2 D
9. F2 Rw B L' Uw' L' Rw2 R' D L2 Uw2 R Uw2 L' B2 Fw2 Rw F D' U' Rw B Uw2 Fw' Uw' B' F' L' R2 F D Fw Uw2 U' L R B' L' U' B
10. U2 R B' Rw U2 B D Uw2 B D Uw Rw2 Uw B' Uw' Rw2 R Uw U' L Uw2 L' Rw Uw Rw2 R Fw2 Uw2 U2 F L' Fw' D' Uw U2 R D2 U2 R' Fw'
11. L' B' Fw2 D' R2 F Uw2 F L' B' Fw2 D' Rw R Fw' F2 L' R' Uw Rw R D2 Rw D' U' Rw' Uw Rw U' L R U' Rw F U F Uw' L Fw' R2
12. Fw Rw' B D' Uw Rw' F2 Rw2 B2 U Fw' U L F2 R F D' U' B2 F Rw R B2 L' R2 D2 L2 B R2 Uw F' L Rw Uw Rw' Uw' L' R' Uw F2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 16, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> I hope that Cyrus won't mind if I provide 12 scrambles than so we can have a race this week anyway
> 
> Round 17 (13/6/11-20/6/11) Scrambles:
> 1. B' Uw2 L D2 Fw Rw B D U' F2 D' F' L' D2 U' R' U2 F D2 L' Fw2 F2 U2 F2 L2 Rw R' F R' U' B R2 Fw' F Uw B2 R2 D2 L2 Rw2
> ...


 He'll most likely very much appreciate it, and then tell me how bad a friend I am


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 16, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 17: 1:13.12*
1:15.88 1:12.69 1:14.96 1:21.90 1:17.28 1:09.02 1:14.05 1:05.21 1:14.30 1:10.06 1:17.25 1:05.68
Comment: Nice and steady average. Best Average 3/5: 1:10.01 (1:05.21 1:14.30 1:10.06 1:17.25 1:05.68)


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 17, 2011)

*Round 17: Louis Cormier - 1:02.78*

Average of 12: 1:02.78 (σ = 4.39)
best time: 56.46
worst time: 1:18.82
best avg5: 1:00.66 (σ = 3.38)

1:00.92, 1:00.02, (56.46), 1:05.09, 1:10.61, 56.89, 1:09.18, 57.25, 1:02.57, 1:04.74, 1:00.52, (1:18.82)

Stupid last solve and counting 1:10 and 1:09 still a good average.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I just got back. Sorry about there not being an update, unsure what Christopher's situation was. Thank you to Arnaud for providing scrambles in my absence. If you would like to enter Round 17 just continue using Arnaud's scrambles. I'll post both Round 16's results next Tuesday, along with Round 17's.


----------



## jorgeskm (Jun 19, 2011)

1:03.57, (1:13.13), 1:04.59, 1:03.56, 1:07.53, (59.69), 1:03.76, 1:00.64, 1:08.19, 1:02.57, 1:12.33, 1:03.80
Average: *1:05.05*


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 22, 2011)

*Round 16 (7/6/11-13/6/11) Results: *

1. RyanReese09: 59.20
2. Louis Cormier: 1:05.49
3. TiLiMayor: 1:09.98
4. Mayorkaman: 1:12.51
5. masteranders1: 1:14.14
6. mitch1234: 1:14.23
7. James Ludlow: 1:15.01
8. Arnaud van Galen: 1:17.52
9. Zoé: 1:21.50
10. stone: 1:30.82

*Round 17 (14/6/11-21/6/11) Results: *

1. Louis Cormier: 1:02.78
2. jorgeskm: 1:05.05
3. Arnaud van Galen: 1:13.12

*Round 18 (21/6/11-28/6/11) Scrambles: *

1. D' R Uw Rw2 R2 U L2 Uw2 Fw D2 Uw2 F D Uw2 B2 L' Fw' Rw Uw B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw Rw2 D2 F2 D' B2 Rw2 Fw R' B2 L' D Uw' U2 Rw2 B' F2 R2	

2. L Uw U' Fw' R B Fw' Uw' B' Uw U' L U F D' R2 Uw B' Fw' D L' R Uw2 U Fw2 L2 Rw B' Fw Uw U Rw B2 R Uw2 U B D2 B2 Uw2	

3. F' Rw R2 B Rw' B2 Fw2 U2 F2 D Fw D2 L2 D U' B D' Rw F Uw L R2 Fw' L' Rw2 R' D' B2 U' Fw2 R' Fw' R2 B Fw F2 D Rw B' F'	

4. Fw' U2 L' Rw' B' Fw' U2 B U2 L' B D' F' R U' L2 F R2 B' D2 Uw2 U' Fw R2 B' Uw' B2 D R2 D Uw2 U Fw2 U' B2 Uw' B' Fw R D	

5. Rw U F U' Fw2 R Fw R D2 Uw' L' D2 Uw' Fw' D' Rw2 R' F D' Fw2 L2 U R D' U2 Rw B L' R D U' L' D2 B' D Rw R' D' B' D'	

6. U Rw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 B L2 D L' B D Uw Fw2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 F' Rw' D' U' Rw' U Rw' Fw2 Uw F2 L Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw' B L' Fw L R D' B L' F'	

7. L2 Fw2 Rw' D2 R2 B' Fw' F' Uw U2 Rw' R B' F R' Uw2 L2 D U F L2 Rw2 D U R' Fw D L' R' B' Fw2 Uw Rw D' B2 F2 Uw2 R' F2 Rw	

8. D2 Uw B2 Fw Uw' Rw' Uw B Fw2 R2 Fw2 L R F D' U L' U2 B U R U R2 Fw F' L' B U' B F' D2 Rw' R2 B2 D2 Uw' L2 D' L2 D'	

9. Fw' L' Uw U L Uw Fw2 F' U' Rw' F' L' B Fw2 Rw2 R2 Uw' Rw F Rw2 Fw2 U' B D' Uw L' Rw2 R Fw F' Rw' F' L Uw F2 D2 Uw' Rw' Uw' F'	

10. D B' Fw' F R D Fw2 U2 B Fw Uw2 B2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 R Uw2 L2 Rw2 B2 U' Fw2 F Uw2 B Fw F L' B2 R2 B Fw Rw R F Rw Fw2 D2 U' B2	

11. B2 Fw2 Rw2 U' Rw2 B' Fw' F U' Rw' U Fw F2 L2 Fw' Rw B Fw2 F2 L2 F' Uw' L2 Uw' B' F2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' U' R B' Fw' F2 L F R2 F' U	

12. B' D' U2 L2 D2 U B2 D B L D' U L' D L' Rw' R2 F' Uw F L' B' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw Fw D B2 Fw' D' R D2 Rw U L2 U' Rw R D'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 22, 2011)

I gradumated.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 22, 2011)

I only count three sub-1s?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 22, 2011)

Every single other race in this forum only requires 3. How many do you require? 5? 10?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Every single other race in this forum only requires 3. How many do you require? 5? 10?


 
Four. It says it in the original post?


----------



## mitch1234 (Jun 22, 2011)

Round 18
1:06.26, 1:02.97, 1:13.39, 1:15.00, 1:08.48, 1:19.72, 1:00.10, 1:17.53, 1:17.42, 58.83, 1:17.23, 56.97=1:09.72
started using my dayan more often


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 23, 2011)

Round 18

Average: 1:44.17
Times: 1:37.51, 1:49.06, 1:52.27, 1:40.25, 1:45.18, 1:44.09, 1:40.08, 1:38.91, 1:52.47, 1:47.75, 1:43.02, 1:41.07

I couldn't of gotten much unluckier, on 10 of the 12 solves i had DP and I only had no parity on one solve....


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 24, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> *Round 16 (7/6/11-13/6/11) Results: *
> 
> 1. RyanReese09: 59.20
> 2. Louis*e* Cormier: 1:05.49
> ...


 
There's no 'e' a the end of my name.


----------



## Zoé (Jun 24, 2011)

1:22.13, (1:33.48), 1:18.82, 1:19.15, 1:24.75, 1:13.87, (1:12.07), 1:24.75, 1:23.27, 1:13.00, 1:18.09, 1:25.47 = * 1:20.33*
meeeh, so close to sub-1:20 !


----------



## emolover (Jun 25, 2011)

Average: 1:36.56 Yau
1:30.82, 1:36.41, 1:34.39, 1:37.99, 1:41.64, 1:26.93, 1:41.48, 1:39.46, 1:39.65, 1:36.86, DNF, 1:26.34

Normally I average 1:25 but I am trying Yau. I have been practicing for 12 solves now.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 25, 2011)

emolover said:


> Average: 1:36.56 Yau
> 1:30.82, 1:36.41, 1:34.39, 1:37.99, 1:41.64, 1:26.93, 1:41.48, 1:39.46, 1:39.65, 1:36.86, DNF, 1:26.34
> 
> Normally I average 1:25 but I am trying Yau. I have been practicing for 12 solves now.


 
Using my vid?


----------



## emolover (Jun 25, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Using my vid?


 
Yes but I just need to get use to it. But I gotta say, if i can get within 10 seconds of my normal average with not any real practice solves before, in a day I bet I will be sub 1:20.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 25, 2011)

I find it pretty obvious that its much superior to regular 2pairing. Your times will drop. Give it time, my biggest problem, was and is, the cross pieces, i'm lolslow on them


----------



## emolover (Jun 25, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I find it pretty obvious that its much superior to regular 2pairing. Your times will drop. Give it time, my biggest problem, was and is, the cross pieces, i'm lolslow on them


 
It's the last four centers and the least cross piece that kill me. But before this I didnt even pair up two at a time I just got two edge pieces together and put them aside and went on. This method is much more enjoyable verses strait up reduction.


----------



## dkbrigzs (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm using the re-retooled rubik's cube
*Dkbrigzs*
2:50.65, 2:46.20, 1:59.99, 1:59.03, 1:54.65, 2:45.22, 1:44.60, 1:42,00, 1:12.35, (1:05.99), 1:30.12, 1:40.32

*ave* how to compute?


----------



## emolover (Jun 25, 2011)

dkbrigzs said:


> i'm using the re-retooled rubik's cube
> *Dkbrigzs*
> 2:50.65, 2:46.20, 1:59.99, 1:59.03, 1:54.65, 2:45.22, 1:44.60, 1:42,00, 1:12.35, (1:05.99), 1:30.12, 1:40.32
> 
> *ave* how to compute?



Wait! What? How did you get a 2:50 at first then you got a 1:05? I have heard of getting better thoughout the average, but not like this!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 25, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 18: 1:14.00*
1:10.68 1:22.86 1:15.68 1:06.59 1:08.03 1:18.21 1:17.75 1:13.83 1:29.94 1:10.84 1:15.52 1:01.28
Comment: Too much variation for this average to be really good. Best Average 3/5: 1:11.46 (1:10.68 1:22.86 1:15.68 1:06.59 1:08.03)

to "compute" an average of 12 you add up all the times, remove the best and worst and then divide by 10


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jun 26, 2011)

Average: *1:54.30*
1:47.41, 1:49.69, 1:37.06, 1:57.67, 2:20.86, 1:56.94, 1:52.55, 1:52.71, 1:41.79, 1:31.17, 2:28.12, 2:06.32
Slightly above average, but im really tired


----------



## dkbrigzs (Jun 26, 2011)

emolover said:


> Wait! What? How did you get a 2:50 at first then you got a 1:05? I have heard of getting better thoughout the average, but not like this!


 

at my 2 min time i can't see the colors i twisted it's like i searching for them, 1:05 is just lucky i honestly not kidding with that time what will i get if i do it?? just like my 3x3 i sub 28, but my best is 15 sec

try to buy a re-retooled 4x4 Rubik's cube and you'll see what i mean


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 26, 2011)

dkbrigzs said:


> at my 2 min time i can't see the colors i twisted it's like i searching for them, 1:05 is just lucky i honestly not kidding with that time what will i get if i do it?? just like my 3x3 i sub 28, but my best is 15 sec
> 
> try to buy a re-retooled 4x4 Rubik's cube and you'll see what i mean


I agree that this average looks really crazy and don't understand how that has anything to do with the "retooled 4x4 Rubik's cube", no matter what that is. Getting lucky on 3x3x3 means you skip 1 or 2 steps and that will save you a few seconds per step. Getting lucky on 4x4x4 results in saving a few seconds as well, not a minute. Doing a 1:05 and a 1:12 but also doing 3 times above 2:45??? Only if you had major major pops on those sup 2:45 solves. I don't know what you would get from making these times up, but something really isn't right here. Also, sometimes you write x:yy.zz and other times x:yy,zz which makes it look even weirder


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 27, 2011)

Statistics for 06-26-2011 17:57:54

*Average: 1:15.07*
Standard Deviation: 3.77
Best Time: 1:08.92
Worst Time: 1:25.19
Individual Times:
1.	(1:25.19)	
2.	1:18.10	
3.	1:19.41	
4.	1:13.45	
5.	1:10.22	
6.	1:20.90	
7.	1:11.80	
8.	1:08.96	
9.	1:17.02	
10.	1:11.55	
11.	(1:08.92)	
12.	1:19.31	

Yay =D Getting better

~Chris


----------



## LouisCormier (Jun 29, 2011)

*Round 18: Louis Cormier - 1:06.44*

Average of 12: 1:06.44
best time: 56.57
worst time: DNF(1:00.41)
1:12.63, 59.68, 1:02.38, 1:07.37, (56.57), 1:15.49, 1:12.05, 1:00.81, 1:04.40, 1:00.10, 1:09.52, (DNF(1:00.41))

Fail. messed up parity on that last solve


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry guys, I was busy yesterday, couldn't update.

*Round 18 (21/6/11-28/6/11) Results: *

1. Louis Cormier: 1:06.44
2. mitch1234: 1:09.72
3. Arnaud van Galen: 1:14.00
4. ChrisBird: 1:15.07
5. Zoé: 1:20.33
6. emolover: 1:36.56
7. Deluchie: 1:44.17
8. Mike Crozack: 1:54.30
9. Dkbrigzs: DNF

*Round 19 (28/6/11-5/7/11) Scrambles:*

1. F2 R D U Rw2 D' U2 L Rw R2 B2 Rw2 D Fw2 F' L2 U' Rw2 B' Fw2 D' Uw U' L2 Fw2 F' D2 B' L' Rw R B2 Fw2 L' Rw' R F L' F2 Uw2	

2. B F D L Rw2 B' Fw2 R2 D Rw2 U L Rw D F2 D Uw2 U F2 Rw' B' Fw F' Rw' R' D2 U2 L' Rw' D Uw' L U Rw' D' L2 B Fw' L' Rw	

3. D' U' Fw2 F2 U2 Rw2 R Uw2 U' R2 D2 B' U' Fw R' F2 Uw L' D' Uw F D' L R' F2 Rw' R2 Uw L2 B2 Fw2 U R' U R2 U' Fw Uw U F2	

4. R2 B Fw' Uw B' Fw F' R B2 D B Rw R2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 L Fw2 L Fw2 Uw' U2 L2 F' Rw B Rw2 R2 B2 Uw2 L2 Rw' Fw F Rw' Uw' U2 Rw2 R' Uw	

5. D R2 B Fw2 F' U' F' U' B Uw Rw' B2 Fw F' Uw U' B' Uw' R' B' D2 Uw2 U' Rw U2 F' U2 R Fw' R2 U' Fw Uw' L2 Rw2 B2 F' D B2 F'	

6. F' U' Fw2 U' B Fw Rw Uw' U' Fw' Rw2 Uw' L2 D Rw B2 Fw2 F R2 D' R' D2 L' R' Uw Fw D Uw2 U Rw2 Uw L' Rw' R2 F' U F D2 B2 D2	

7. D' Fw Rw' D' Uw Fw2 Rw R Uw' L2 U' F' Uw2 F Uw2 L Fw2 L2 B Fw2 F' D' U2 L2 B Fw Uw Rw B2 F' U2 R' B Fw F2 Rw R U L Rw'	

8. Uw L R' U' R2 B F' Rw' R U B2 Uw' F' L2 Rw' R' F R' F' D Uw' U2 Rw2 Uw B' Rw' U B Fw2 L2 Uw B2 Uw' L' Rw' F D2 F2 R' F'	

9. B2 L2 Uw2 U L' D2 Uw2 U L Fw F U F' R' U' Rw' D' L B2 D R F2 Uw Rw U2 R2 B Rw' Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw' F Rw B' Fw' D B' Rw B2	

10. D' B' Fw2 Uw R2 B F D2 Fw' Uw2 L F Rw D U L' Uw2 Fw Rw' D2 Uw' L Fw2 F2 Uw' U2 Fw2 U' Fw R2 B' Fw' F' L Rw2 Fw D Fw' Rw2 F'	

11. L Rw B' Fw D' Rw Fw2 Uw' U' L' D' R2 F' U2 B2 L Rw' R' Fw2 F D' Uw2 F2 L2 B F' Rw D' Uw' B2 Fw2 F U' R2 D2 Fw2 D U' R2 D'	

12. D2 R' D' Rw2 U2 B2 D Rw U2 L U2 L Uw2 U2 L R2 F' Rw B' Rw' R' D' R2 Uw' U2 R Uw B2 F D' L R Uw' Fw2 U' L2 Rw2 R' D2 B


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jun 29, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> Sorry guys, I was busy yesterday, couldn't update.B


 
Bull. You just forgot


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jun 29, 2011)

Round 19: 1:50.04
12: 01:34.55 
11: 01:45.18 
10: 01:59.69 
9: 01:56.56 
8: 01:41.52 
7: 02:09.88  
6: 01:43.47 
5: 01:46.10 
4: 01:49.00 
3: 01:51.19 
2: 01:57.89 
1: 01:49.85 
still above average


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 19: 1:18.33*
1:27.88 1:30.02 1:15.30 1:13.58 1:17.13 1:00.97 1:16.56 1:24.16 1:12.11 1:14.90 1:24.97 1:16.71
Comment: LOL-Last scramble, but not a good result anyway. Bad start and ending. Best Average 3/5: 1:14.52 (1:00.97 1:16.56 1:24.16 1:12.11 1:14.90)


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 3, 2011)

Just ignore the scrambles. Average: 1:09.59


Statistics for 07-03-2011 01:08:49

Average: 1:09.59
Standard Deviation: 2.33
Best Time: 1:02.79
Worst Time: 1:14.92
Individual Times:
1.	1:07.71	F' U' B D Uw' Rw' D R' B2 Fw' Rw B' Rw Uw2 Rw' R2 B2 R2 B' Fw' F' L Rw' U R2 Fw L2 Fw Uw U2 B2 Fw' F' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 F' L2 Uw2 U2
2.	1:06.03	B' Fw2 F Uw2 R Uw' L' Fw2 L' Uw U Rw' R' F2 Uw B2 D2 Uw2 R' F2 Rw2 R B D Uw2 U2 B D' F L2 R F U B2 D' R Fw' F' L' R
3.	1:10.27	Uw' U' B Fw Rw' B' R2 D2 U' B' Uw' Fw' L' R2 U' L' R D' U2 Rw2 Uw U B' L R' F D U2 B' D Uw Fw2 Rw D2 Fw' Rw' D2 F' D2 U
4.	1:09.38	Fw Uw2 R Fw' F D' B R' B U2 Fw Rw' D' Uw U2 Rw' D F L' Rw' F2 Uw U2 L Fw L U Rw' R' B' Uw' U2 L2 D Uw' U2 B2 Fw2 F' L
5.	(1:02.79)	F D2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 F' Uw2 B2 Rw' D Uw B' D Uw R' B F' Uw B2 F D Uw2 F2 L B F2 D Uw U' L D' B F' Rw2 B2 F Uw2 B U' R2
6.	1:05.37	D' Rw2 F' D F2 Rw' R' D' B2 F L' Uw U' R2 B' Uw Rw D Uw' U2 F Rw F2 R' Uw2 L' Rw D B' U' B' F D U' L' Rw R2 F L2 U2
7.	(1:14.92)	L' Rw' R2 B D Uw U' B2 D2 L R Fw Uw2 Rw' Fw2 U Fw L2 Rw R' B D2 L2 R B2 Fw L' R' U' L2 F R2 F Uw U' B F L D' U'
8.	1:09.50	B2 D B' Fw2 F D Fw D Uw2 U2 F2 D' Uw' U L' D' B2 D2 Uw U2 R' B2 Rw U2 Fw' D' Uw' U' R2 Uw' U' L' R B2 L2 Rw U Fw F' U'
9.	1:12.02	D2 L Rw2 D' U2 Rw' Uw' R2 D2 L D Uw U B2 Rw' Fw D2 B' D Fw F L Rw D2 Fw2 D' L Fw D' Fw' U B2 Fw F2 L' D U B2 Fw' F2
10.	1:10.04	Uw2 U' B' Uw' U' L Uw2 L R' D' Uw U2 F' D' Uw' Rw D' R' D2 B' L2 B L' Rw' R' Uw' F Rw2 Fw Rw D2 U2 B2 F D2 F Rw' Fw' U Rw'
11.	1:14.21	D2 L F' Uw' U2 L B' L U F2 U2 R U' L Rw R' B2 L2 Rw2 Uw' U' F D Rw' R2 B2 Fw F2 D Uw U' B Fw2 F' L B F2 D' Uw U
12.	1:11.39	Rw' F' R Fw' R' F' Rw' U Fw' U R D' Uw2 L Rw2 R2 D Uw2 U' B Uw2 Fw Rw' U Rw2 Uw' Rw B' D L Rw' R2 F D2 B2 Rw' Uw2 L2 U Fw2


~Chris


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 3, 2011)

I want to get sub-1:30 for Guildford Summer Open so I can actually do an average there. I'm not amazing but whatever, practice makes perfect.

*Round 19 - 2:28.19*

2:32.69
2:13.00
2:17.80
2:28.66
*2:02.69*
2:38.36
*2:44.56*
2:44.33
2:14.18
2:34.03
2:41.56
2:17.25


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 5, 2011)

*Round 19: Louis Cormier - 56.39*

Statistics for 07-05-2011 10:12:23

Average: 56.39
Standard Deviation: 4.32
Best Time: 43.90
Worst Time: 1:09.80
Individual Times:
(1:09.80), 1:02.60, 56.30, 51.60, 49.39, 50.16, 59.38, 55.13, (43.90), 1:04.18, 57.95, 57.18

Had my first sub 1 avg 12 yesterday! PB avg 12 (56.39) PB avg 5 (51.56) and PB single (43.90). Great average, going to try rolling out the first couple of times.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 5, 2011)

*Round 19 (28/6/11-5/7/11) Results: *

1. Louis Cormier: 56.39
2. ChrisBird: 1:09.59
3. Arnaud van Galen: 1:18.33
4. Mike Crozack: 1:50.04
5. Yttrium: 2:28.19

*Round 20 (5/7/11-12/7/11) Scrambles: *

1. Fw2 U2 F U B2 D2 Uw2 Rw Uw R2 B Uw U B L' Rw2 D' R F D' Uw U2 Rw2 B F' D2 U F2 L' R F2 D' Uw' B' Fw' F2 Uw U' L2 R	

2. Rw' F D' Uw' Fw2 L2 D2 R Uw U B Uw2 L' Rw2 Uw' F2 D2 F D2 R U2 R2 B2 F' L' Fw F2 U2 L B Rw' R2 Uw' Fw Rw' B F2 R F' D	

3. B' D2 U2 R' U2 Rw2 Uw L' Uw2 L' D R2 F2 Rw2 Fw' F2 L2 B Uw R2 D' Rw2 B' D2 Rw' R Fw' F L2 Rw R' B2 F2 R2 B' D' Uw2 R D2 Rw'	

4. Fw2 R2 F' R' B' Fw U' B2 Uw2 R' D' Uw2 Fw D2 R Uw L R Fw2 F R2 U' F2 L Rw2 B F U' Rw R B F Rw' D2 U L2 Rw' Uw U' R2	

5. B Fw' Uw2 R' D2 U' L R2 U2 Rw2 R B' Fw F2 U' L U' R2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R' Uw' R Fw U F2 R2 D2 Uw' Fw' F U2 Fw2 R Uw L2 D2 L Rw'	

6. Rw' B2 R' B D F' D' Uw2 U2 R2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw Rw' B2 Fw2 L D' U' B2 R2 D2 R Fw2 U2 R' Fw F2 D F L' F Rw' U2 L Fw2 L2 Rw R	

7. Uw L2 Fw D' F Uw2 U2 Rw' F2 L R2 D' B' Uw' Rw2 D Uw' F D Rw' Fw2 R' B2 Fw2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 Fw' D U2 L2 Fw' F' D2 Uw' R Fw'	

8. R F' U' Fw L B2 D' Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw' D B' R' Uw' F2 D' R' U2 B2 L2 Rw' R F2 L2 U' L R' Fw' D' Uw Rw2 Fw2 R2 Fw' F' L' F Uw2 F	

9. D' B' U R2 D2 L2 D' Uw' U F2 Rw R2 D2 Uw' L2 B Fw D' L2 U2 L2 D Rw' B' L' Rw2 F' U2 L2 R2 D Uw2 F2 R' Uw R Uw' U2 L2 D	

10. Fw' U Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 Fw L' U Fw U' Fw2 F R' Fw' L' R' F2 U' L2 Uw Fw' D' U' F U L2 U2 F' L2 Rw2 Fw F U' R Fw' D' L' Rw2	

11. B' D2 Fw' F' Rw2 D Rw R B' L R B L' D2 B' U Rw' D2 Uw Rw2 R2 B' U B2 Uw L2 B2 L2 Uw F' U F L' Rw' R2 Fw' F2 D2 L Uw2	

12. Rw' B R D2 B L2 Fw D' R D2 Rw F' L2 Rw2 R' U Fw' R2 Uw Fw D Fw2 D B' Fw2 L2 Rw R2 F R' Fw' F U R' B2 R F' R' Uw Fw'


----------



## chikato_tan (Jul 6, 2011)

Round 20

Average: 57.52
Standard Deviation: 4.62
Best Time: 48.86
Worst Time: 1:06.92
Individual Times:
1.	55.89	Fw2 U2 F U B2 D2 Uw2 Rw Uw R2 B Uw U B L' Rw2 D' R F D' Uw U2 Rw2 B F' D2 U F2 L' R F2 D' Uw' B' Fw' F2 Uw U' L2 R
2.	53.77	Rw' F D' Uw' Fw2 L2 D2 R Uw U B Uw2 L' Rw2 Uw' F2 D2 F D2 R U2 R2 B2 F' L' Fw F2 U2 L B Rw' R2 Uw' Fw Rw' B F2 R F' D
3.	56.36	B' D2 U2 R' U2 Rw2 Uw L' Uw2 L' D R2 F2 Rw2 Fw' F2 L2 B Uw R2 D' Rw2 B' D2 Rw' R Fw' F L2 Rw R' B2 F2 R2 B' D' Uw2 R D2 Rw'
4.	1:01.62	Fw2 R2 F' R' B' Fw U' B2 Uw2 R' D' Uw2 Fw D2 R Uw L R Fw2 F R2 U' F2 L Rw2 B F U' Rw R B F Rw' D2 U L2 Rw' Uw U' R2
5.	1:04.18	B Fw' Uw2 R' D2 U' L R2 U2 Rw2 R B' Fw F2 U' L U' R2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R' Uw' R Fw U F2 R2 D2 Uw' Fw' F U2 Fw2 R Uw L2 D2 L Rw'
6.	52.56	Rw' B2 R' B D F' D' Uw2 U2 R2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw Rw' B2 Fw2 L D' U' B2 R2 D2 R Fw2 U2 R' Fw F2 D F L' F Rw' U2 L Fw2 L2 Rw R
7.	1:05.10	Uw L2 Fw D' F Uw2 U2 Rw' F2 L R2 D' B' Uw' Rw2 D Uw' F D Rw' Fw2 R' B2 Fw2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 Fw' D U2 L2 Fw' F' D2 Uw' R Fw'
8.	1:01.50	R F' U' Fw L B2 D' Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw' D B' R' Uw' F2 D' R' U2 B2 L2 Rw' R F2 L2 U' L R' Fw' D' Uw Rw2 Fw2 R2 Fw' F' L' F Uw2 F
9.	(1:06.92)	D' B' U R2 D2 L2 D' Uw' U F2 Rw R2 D2 Uw' L2 B Fw D' L2 U2 L2 D Rw' B' L' Rw2 F' U2 L2 R2 D Uw2 F2 R' Uw R Uw' U2 L2 D
10.	55.32	Fw' U Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 Fw L' U Fw U' Fw2 F R' Fw' L' R' F2 U' L2 Uw Fw' D' U' F U L2 U2 F' L2 Rw2 Fw F U' R Fw' D' L' Rw2
11.	(48.86)	B' D2 Fw' F' Rw2 D Rw R B' L R B L' D2 B' U Rw' D2 Uw Rw2 R2 B' U B2 Uw L2 B2 L2 Uw F' U F L' Rw' R2 Fw' F2 D2 L Uw2
12.	48.90	Rw' B R D2 B L2 Fw D' R D2 Rw F' L2 Rw2 R' U Fw' R2 Uw Fw D Fw2 D B' Fw2 L2 Rw R2 F R' Fw' F U R' B2 R F' R' Uw Fw'

what a crazy day !!!


----------



## JasonK (Jul 6, 2011)

Round 20 avg: 1:37.31

1:41.35, 1:34.54, 1:29.75, 1:46.71, 1:31.70, 1:44.58, 1:27.59, (1:48.44), 1:30.15, (1:20.17), 1:39.89, 1:46.85

Done on the worst Dayan you could possibly imagine.  The last solve was hilarious, finished redux at about 1:05, no parity but messed up 3 of my F2L pairs. :fp


----------



## celli (Jul 6, 2011)

Round 20
AVG: 2:17.09

2:10.49, 1:56.34, 2:21.00, 2:08.76, 2:21.97, (2:43.72), 2:39.93, 2:17.10, 2:27.26, 2:11.55, (1:56.14), 2:16.54

First time for me, I think I'm going to be here for a long time...


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 20: 1:20.36*
1:05.06 1:25.61 1:15.34 1:20.08 1:11.75 1:05.38 1:18.41 DNF 1:48.58 1:11.55 1:28.31 1:18.55
Comment: Basically all OLL and PLL parities AND a couple of POPs resulting in horrible times although the scrambles were great. Best Average 3/5: 1:15.17 (1:15.34 1:20.08 1:11.75 1:05.38 1:18.41)


----------



## Zoé (Jul 7, 2011)

Round 20
1:08.52 1:13.56 1:51.46 1:18.40 1:10.52 1:17.52 1:13.78 1:23.40 1:17.72 1:09.08 1:40.13 1:11.88 = *1:17.60*
I had like... 3 or 4 parities at most on all those solves ! I think Arnaud got them all for me instead  2 pops resulting on 2 stupid solves, but the avg is still quite good anyway


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 7, 2011)

*Round 20: Louis Cormier - 59.52*

Statistics for 07-07-2011 10:36:42

Average: 59.52
Standard Deviation: 3.74
Best Time: 50.05
Worst Time: 1:08.69
Individual Times:
(50.05), 53.29, 1:02.47, 55.64, (1:08.69), 1:04.46, 1:00.74, 1:05.04, 55.96, 56.97, 1:04.08, 56.53

sub-1 again :O even with all the bad times


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jul 7, 2011)

Round20: Reinier Schippers
Average:1:07.19
Best time:56.58
Worst time:1:19.41
Individual Times:1:12.69, (1:19.41), 1:09.96, 1:06.80, 1:10.91, 1:08.72, 1:08.88, 58.90, 57.96, 1:11.36, (56.58), 1:05.67
EDIT: I wasn't really warmed up so you could see that the first solves were more slower than the last solves this was around 3 sec above normal average


----------



## cityzach (Jul 7, 2011)

Round 20:

1:11.82, (1:00.81 PB SINGLE!!!), 1:25.09, 1:25.03, 1:07.36, 1:12.39, 1:23.04, 1:17.89, 1:21.15, 1:14.69, 1:16.59, 1:13.98 = 1:16.39.

this was soo awesome. PB single, ao5, and ao12!! im so happy!


----------



## emolover (Jul 7, 2011)

Average: 1:20.74

1:22.65, 1:08.80, 1:13.11[P], 1:24.25[P], 1:10.65[P], 1:31.07[OP], 1:25.85[O], 1:23.45[O], 1:18.50[O], 1:39.97[OP], 1:13.12, 1:24.76

Should have been sub 1:20.


----------



## Jakube (Jul 8, 2011)

*Round 20: 1:19.69*

1:28.52, 1:13.01, 1:22.12, 1:18.72, (1:02.62), 1:18.61, (1:55.16), 1:21.30, 1:16.46, 1:30.12, 1:13.25, 1:14.80

Best time: 1:02.62 
Best avg of 5: 1:16.78


----------



## EricReese (Jul 11, 2011)

Decided to practice 4x4, first time in months. I'm terrible now. got too frustrated with the stupid mistakes. 

1:10.26, 1:11.86, 1:11.49, (1:13.17), 1:11.68, 1:11.58, 1:08.34, 1:04.53, (1:03.46), 1:04.95, 1:12.64, 1:12.33 -> current avg12: 1:09.96


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 12, 2011)

On request of Cyrus C. 
*Round 20 (2011/07/05-2011/07/12) Results: *

1. chikato_tan: 57.52
2. LouisCormier: 59.52
3. Reinier Schippers: 1:07.19
4. EricReese: 1:09.97
5. cityzach: 1:16.39
6. Zoé: 1:17.60
7. Jakube: 1:19.69
8. AvGalen: 1:20.36
9. emolover: 1:20.74
10. WTF2L?: 1:37.31
11. celli: 2:17.09

*Round 21 (2011/07/12-2011/07/19) Scrambles: *

1. Fw2 U2 F U B2 D2 Uw2 Rw Uw R2 B Uw U B L' Rw2 D' R F D' Uw U2 Rw2 B F' D2 U F2 L' R F2 D' Uw' B' Fw' F2 Uw U' L2 R	

2. Rw' F D' Uw' Fw2 L2 D2 R Uw U B Uw2 L' Rw2 Uw' F2 D2 F D2 R U2 R2 B2 F' L' Fw F2 U2 L B Rw' R2 Uw' Fw Rw' B F2 R F' D	

3. B' D2 U2 R' U2 Rw2 Uw L' Uw2 L' D R2 F2 Rw2 Fw' F2 L2 B Uw R2 D' Rw2 B' D2 Rw' R Fw' F L2 Rw R' B2 F2 R2 B' D' Uw2 R D2 Rw'	

4. Fw2 R2 F' R' B' Fw U' B2 Uw2 R' D' Uw2 Fw D2 R Uw L R Fw2 F R2 U' F2 L Rw2 B F U' Rw R B F Rw' D2 U L2 Rw' Uw U' R2	

5. B Fw' Uw2 R' D2 U' L R2 U2 Rw2 R B' Fw F2 U' L U' R2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R' Uw' R Fw U F2 R2 D2 Uw' Fw' F U2 Fw2 R Uw L2 D2 L Rw'	

6. Rw' B2 R' B D F' D' Uw2 U2 R2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw Rw' B2 Fw2 L D' U' B2 R2 D2 R Fw2 U2 R' Fw F2 D F L' F Rw' U2 L Fw2 L2 Rw R	

7. Uw L2 Fw D' F Uw2 U2 Rw' F2 L R2 D' B' Uw' Rw2 D Uw' F D Rw' Fw2 R' B2 Fw2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 Fw' D U2 L2 Fw' F' D2 Uw' R Fw'	

8. R F' U' Fw L B2 D' Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw' D B' R' Uw' F2 D' R' U2 B2 L2 Rw' R F2 L2 U' L R' Fw' D' Uw Rw2 Fw2 R2 Fw' F' L' F Uw2 F	

9. D' B' U R2 D2 L2 D' Uw' U F2 Rw R2 D2 Uw' L2 B Fw D' L2 U2 L2 D Rw' B' L' Rw2 F' U2 L2 R2 D Uw2 F2 R' Uw R Uw' U2 L2 D	

10. Fw' U Rw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 Fw L' U Fw U' Fw2 F R' Fw' L' R' F2 U' L2 Uw Fw' D' U' F U L2 U2 F' L2 Rw2 Fw F U' R Fw' D' L' Rw2	

11. B' D2 Fw' F' Rw2 D Rw R B' L R B L' D2 B' U Rw' D2 Uw Rw2 R2 B' U B2 Uw L2 B2 L2 Uw F' U F L' Rw' R2 Fw' F2 D2 L Uw2	

12. Rw' B R D2 B L2 Fw D' R D2 Rw F' L2 Rw2 R' U Fw' R2 Uw Fw D Fw2 D B' Fw2 L2 Rw R2 F R' Fw' F U R' B2 R F' R' Uw Fw'


----------



## celli (Jul 12, 2011)

Round 21
Ao12: 1:53.57
1:42.53, 1:37.36, 1:55.94, (1:35.53), 1:59.21, 1:41.75, 2:00.41, 1:50.48, 2:04.41, (2:36.46), 2:00.68, 2:02.97


----------



## Vinny (Jul 12, 2011)

I recently decided to switch my method to Yau, so my times have increased slightly, but I'm hoping to pass my regular method with Yau soon, and hopefully become sub 1.

1:13.97, 1:14.49, 1:16.66, 1:24.68, (1:29.80), 1:22.58, 1:20.52, 1:18.72, 1:16.12, (55.07), 1:19.64, 1:20.83 = *1:18.82*

Could have been a much better average if I didn't start losin' it towards the middle. Still, I got my third sub 1 with Yau, which is interesting because I've only gotten sub 1 twice with my old method.


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello  I'm joining

ROUND 21

1- 1:52.39
2- 1:44.43
3- 1:43.32
4- 1:45.57
5- 1:48.40
6- 1:35.41
7- (2:02.90)
8- 1:41.23
9- 1:45.89
10-(1:24.80) <----new PB!
11-1:42.90
12-1:43.46

average: *1:44.30*


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 18, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 21: 1:13.06*
1:07.40 1:14.06 1:12.97 1:10.61 1:25.69 1:15.50 1:14.58 1:11.55 1:16.52 1:06.88 1:08.93 1:18.43
Comment: Done on Zoé's X-Cube because my Dayan+MF8 popped and now a corner is part of the Mekong-river


----------



## Jakube (Jul 18, 2011)

*Round 21: 1:17.37*

(1:26.59), 1:11.18, 1:11.19, 1:18.30, 1:11.33, 1:23.18, 1:20.22, 1:11.71, (1:11.08), 1:26.14, 1:20.73, 1:19.71

Kind of funny times: 
Solves sub 1:11.00 = 0
Solves sub 1:12.00 = 5

Best Avg5: 1:13.61


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 20, 2011)

*Round 21: Louis Cormier - 59.66*

Statistics for 07-20-2011 17:47:20

Average: 59.66
Standard Deviation: 3.70
Best Time: 53.32
Worst Time: 1:07.98
Individual Times:
56.96, 56.75, 54.34, 57.55, 1:05.39, 55.22, 1:02.72, 58.27, (53.32), 1:05.51, 1:03.84, (1:07.98)

Failled last 3 solves. One more to graduate


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks to Arnaud for updating while I was away.

*Round 21 (12/7/11-19/7/11) Results:*
1. LouisCormier: 59.66 
2. Arnaud van Galen: 1:13.06
3. Jakube: 1:17.37
4. Vinny: 1:18.82
5. RussianWhiteBoi: 1:44.30
6. celli: 1:53.57

*Round 22 (19/7/11-26/7/11) Scrambles:*

1. Rw2 B L2 R2 Uw L' Fw2 L B' L Fw' D' Fw Uw2 Rw' B Fw2 L2 Rw' R F D Fw F' R2 D' Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 R2 Fw' U F2 Uw2 L2 R Uw' Fw U'	

2. Rw' Fw' F' Uw U B Fw' F' Uw2 Rw2 B' D B' L' Fw2 U' L D B2 D R2 D2 Rw2 R2 D' Uw2 F L' Rw2 U' F' Rw' D2 B D2 Uw2 U Fw L2 Uw	

3. Fw' U' L' D B F' Rw2 R' Uw L D2 B2 U L' Fw2 Uw2 F2 L2 Fw' F2 D' Fw2 F L F' D2 Rw' D Uw2 F U' B' Rw' B2 L R2 F2 Uw' L R'	

4. D Uw' Rw2 Fw' L' Rw2 Fw2 F2 L U B' Fw' R' Uw2 L2 R2 Uw2 L Uw' L R Fw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw Rw2 R B2 D' U R U2 L' R F2 D B2 L'	

5. L' R' Uw' L B2 Fw2 Rw2 B Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F2 L' Rw' R Uw2 L' Rw Fw F D2 U' Fw' Uw U2 Rw2 D L2 R2 Fw' L' Rw2 D' R2 D' Fw2 U' F Uw L	

6. D2 Fw2 D' B F D2 Rw Uw L' Rw U2 R' D2 Fw' D U Fw2 U2 L Fw Rw R2 Fw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Uw Fw D' L2 D2 Uw' Rw' Fw' L2 R U' Fw' R2	

7. B2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 U' F' Rw Fw2 F2 L U' Fw' F' Uw' U' Rw B U2 F' Rw B D L' Fw2 D' L2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 D2 L' R' Uw2 Rw' D U2 Rw' U'	

8. D L2 F Rw2 R Fw2 F R B L R' U2 Rw2 Uw F2 D' U' F2 Rw Fw Rw2 Fw D' L2 Rw R' B2 Uw2 B2 D' L2 Rw Uw2 Fw' U2 R U R Fw2 D'	

9. U F' R2 Fw F' L2 Uw U' Rw R' B' D' U' L2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 B' F D Fw F' U2 Rw2 U Rw Fw2 U2 Rw Uw F U R Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' D Rw2	

10. R' D U' L' F2 Uw' F' U2 R U L2 D2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 B D2 L R Fw2 D U2 B2 Uw B' F' D2 Uw' B' D Rw Uw U F2 Rw D U L Rw' R2	

11. D2 B L R D2 Fw2 L' Rw' U Fw2 F' Rw' B' D Uw2 U2 Fw2 F2 L2 Rw B2 Fw2 D' U2 B' Uw' R Fw F2 L Uw L' D2 Uw2 U B' U B' Fw2 Uw'	

12. U L Uw L Rw' D' Uw' Fw2 F D U2 B L' Rw2 R F2 R2 F' Rw2 U F2 Rw R Fw2 F2 L F' Rw2 U2 Rw F' U' R' Uw' F' Uw' F2 R U' Fw'


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 25, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 22: 1:13.05*
1:17.99 1:07.88 1:08.40 1:05.22 1:07.65 1:16.33 1:10.16 1:16.71 1:11.59 1:18.33 1:15.50 1:49.40
Comment: First solves hardly had any parities, last solves all had OLL (and most PLL as well). Even after years I STILL hate this randomness. Best Average 3/5: 1:07.98 (1:17.99 1:07.88 1:08.40 1:05.22 1:07.65)


----------



## Skullush (Jul 25, 2011)

*ROUND 22
Average of 12: 1:53.13*
1. (2:56.54) 
2. 2:03.22 
3. 1:45.75 
4. 2:02.42 
5. 1:42.28 
6. 1:52.65 
7. 1:42.17 
8. 2:04.05 
9. (1:39.53) 
10. 1:52.71 
11. 1:57.30 
12. 1:48.72 

Too much popping


----------



## ianography (Jul 25, 2011)

*Round 22:*

1:02.57, 59.54, 1:02.18, 1:01.73, 58.64, 49.02, 1:03.84, 57.36, 1:00.28, 1:02.92, 1:02.38, 58.54 = 1:00.61

Argh! Soo close!


----------



## Mikel (Jul 26, 2011)

*Brandon Mikel, Round 22: 3:02.59*

1.	2:43.80	
2.	2:43.56	
3.	3:15.72	
4.	3:41.58	
5.	2:34.18	
6.	3:04.18	
7.	3:09.33	
8.	2:37.34	
9.	(4:04.84)	
10.	(2:21.97)	
11.	3:22.65	
12.	3:13.55

I'm close to sub-3 ! I really need to work on edge-pairing


----------



## chikato_tan (Jul 27, 2011)

ROUND 22
Statistics for 07-27-2011 21:25:36

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 53.60
Standard Deviation: 3.93
Best Time: 46.55
Worst Time: 59.47
Individual Times:
1.	57.96	
2.	53.86
3.	51.69	
4.	56.97
5.	55.81	
6.	48.06
7.	57.10	
8.	53.95	
9.	59.47	
10.	49.44
11.	52.37
12.	46.55	

a little bit late , but please count me in


----------



## Vinny (Jul 27, 2011)

Hope I'm not too late... 

1:08.34 1:06.99 1:15.36 1:15.00 (58.83) 1:17.20 1:08.74 1:10.88 (1:20.79) 1:09.77 1:07.41 1:16.35 = *1:11.60*


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh dear. I was supposed to update this, wasn't I? I'm getting far too busy for to keep up this thread, would anybody like to take over?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> Oh dear. I was supposed to update this, wasn't I? I'm getting far too busy for to keep up this thread, would anybody like to take over?


 
I am to unreliable at the moment to take over. While travelling I just don't have internet access all the time. I am pretending Round 23 was on time and posting scrambles for that round, and for Round 24 already.

*Round 22 (19/7/11-26/7/11) Results:*
1. chikato_tan: 53.72
2. ionagraphy: 1:00.61
3. Vinny: 1:11.60
4. AvGalen: 1:13.05
5. Skullush: 1:53.13
6. Mikel: 3:02.59


*Round 23 (26/7/11-2/8/11) Scrambles:*

1. D' R D' L2 U Rw Fw Uw' R' U2 F2 Rw' Uw' L' Fw2 R2 U Rw R' D U' Rw2 R' Fw Uw' U2 B' Uw2 U2 B' Fw2 Uw Fw' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw' L2 R' Uw	

2. L2 F' L F Uw2 F2 U2 Fw F Uw' Rw B' U2 L2 D2 Uw F' Uw R Uw U2 B2 F' R2 Uw' U Rw B2 D' U' L2 U2 Fw2 D Uw B F Rw2 U2 Rw	

3. B' Fw' F' U2 B' F' D U Fw2 F R F2 D' U2 Fw' Uw B' Fw' Rw' Uw' Rw2 D' L' R F Rw2 R' Fw' F' L' Fw' F U2 R D2 Rw' R' D B' F'	

4. U' Fw F2 Rw' D Uw F' Uw Fw L' R B D Uw R Uw2 L R Fw' R' D2 B' L D2 U' R B2 Fw F' L Rw' R Uw2 Fw' F R Fw2 D L' R2	

5. Fw' F' Rw2 R' Uw' L R' D Rw R B2 Fw L Uw' U2 B2 Uw2 L Uw2 U' B Uw L F D U Fw L2 Fw2 L D2 U L2 Uw R2 U2 Rw' B2 U' L	

6. B' Uw Fw R2 B2 Fw' Rw R2 B' F2 D' L Rw F2 Rw R2 Uw' U' B Rw' Uw2 F2 D2 Uw Rw Uw2 Rw' R D' B Uw2 L2 Fw R' F2 D Uw2 U' R' Uw'	

7. D Uw' U2 Rw2 U L R D2 Uw F2 Rw' U' R' Fw' R2 Fw' F2 R B' F2 L2 R2 F L2 Uw2 U' L B2 L2 B' R2 U B2 D R2 F' D' Uw' U' F'	

8. Fw Rw' D' Fw2 F' Uw2 U' Rw' F2 Uw2 R2 Fw' Uw' U R2 B2 L2 Rw R2 Fw' Uw R F D' Uw2 L' B Rw D' U' Fw2 D L' D2 Fw2 U R' F' D' L'	

9. Uw' B' Rw2 Fw' Uw L Rw R2 B Uw2 Fw' D' U B F2 D F Rw2 U L R2 B' Rw' Uw Fw D' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D Fw2 D' Fw' D' Fw R2 Fw' U F Uw2	

10. D2 Rw2 R' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R B Fw2 D Fw2 Rw Fw L' Rw' Fw' L' Fw D' B2 Uw' R' Fw' F2 Uw Rw Uw2 R Fw' F' Uw Rw' Fw Uw B2 Fw' L Uw'	

11. D' U Rw R F Rw Fw' Rw Uw B2 Rw U F2 D Rw2 Uw R F D2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 R D2 B D U' R' Uw2 Rw Fw2 Rw B' L Rw R Uw Fw2 R2 Fw	

12. R U2 Rw D2 U2 Fw2 F' L Rw2 B2 D2 Uw2 L Rw2 R2 Fw Uw2 U' Fw' F2 D' U R2 D U' Fw' Rw2 F2 L2 Rw Uw2 R2 Fw2 U' Fw' Uw2 Fw' D B F	


*Round 24 (2/8/11-9/8/11) Scrambles:*

1. L Fw2 L2 D L F2 R2 Uw U2 F D Uw2 F L R2 F L D' Uw B2 D Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 Fw2 L2 B' Fw F Uw' Rw' D2 B2 L' F2 U' B2 Uw2 U	

2. R2 D2 R2 F2 R Uw' F2 U L2 Uw' R2 D' Fw Uw' U' Fw2 Rw' U2 Fw2 F2 L2 Uw R' D2 L U2 Rw2 R Uw' U Fw2 U' R Uw2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 U' Rw2 R	

3. Rw2 R2 B2 Rw2 D' F U B2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 L' Rw Fw Rw' Uw' R Uw' R B2 F2 Uw' Fw F2 U2 Rw' D L2 U' B' D Uw' B Fw2 Uw F R2 B F2 D'	

4. Rw D' U2 L' Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw B' Rw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 D2 R Uw2 Rw F2 D' Fw2 R' F U2 B Fw2 Uw' U2 L2 B' R2 Uw' Fw' Rw' Fw' U2 Rw2 B2 Fw' R B'	

5. D' Uw' U' L R' Uw' U' L2 D Uw Fw2 Uw2 R' Uw' U2 L' R' D' B' F U F2 D2 Uw R' D2 Uw Fw F2 Uw' U2 F2 Rw Uw' R F' U' B' L' Rw2	

6. D2 U2 L D Uw2 Fw F L Rw2 D' Uw2 L2 Fw2 F Uw2 R' Fw2 F2 D Uw U2 R' U B F R' D Fw' Uw2 Fw' L' R B' Uw' F Uw' F2 L2 D2 R'	

7. U2 F2 L2 Fw' L2 Rw R Uw2 L Fw2 F' Rw Fw2 F' Uw' R' B L2 R' Fw Rw F2 D Uw2 B2 L R B Fw F2 Rw D Uw2 U' Rw2 U' L' B L' R'	

8. D' L B' Rw' B2 Rw2 F' U2 Fw' F2 U' B F2 L D R' Uw Fw L2 R' D2 Rw B2 D L D' Fw2 Uw Rw2 R B Fw' D2 R2 B2 Uw B2 F2 D L2	


9. Rw F' Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 R2 U Fw' D2 Uw B F2 L2 B' D L' R2 B F Uw Fw2 L' D Uw2 Fw2 L2 Rw Fw2 D' L' Rw2 R B U2 Fw' U2 B2 R2 Uw	

10. B F' L' U' Rw B Fw' F2 Uw2 B D U2 Rw U' B F Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 F2 Rw' R D' Uw' Fw L' Rw U Rw' D B' Fw R B2 Uw' B2 L' Uw2	

11. B' L' Rw2 R' D Fw R Fw Rw Uw' Rw' D B2 R2 B2 Uw' F2 R2 F L Rw' D Uw2 U2 B R2 D F2 L2 F L2 R2 B Uw' U2 B' Rw2 D L2 F2	

12. Rw' Uw R' D2 U R2 B' L2 Fw' D2 Uw U2 F2 D' Uw F2 Uw' U' L R2 Fw' F' R F' R' Uw2 R U' L B D' L' D' Rw2 R' U2 Rw B R' F2


----------



## chikato_tan (Aug 1, 2011)

Can i take over ?


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 1, 2011)

1:23.33, 1:36.19, 1:25.70, 2:22.91, 1:46.25, 1:57.48, 1:55.40, 1:53.19, 1:57.46, 1:59.50, 1:37.33, 1:43.89=1:47.24

2:22.91- I messed up the centers twice and I couldn't focus after that


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 2, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 23: 1:15.48*
1:22.97 1:09.27 58.31 1:13.00 1:13.43 1:01.66 1:27.30 1:23.28 1:22.77 1:17.11 1:13.59 1:17.68
Comment: Done on a new Shenghou after 5 warmup solves (weekly 31). Best Average 3/5: 1:07.98 (1:09.27 58.31 1:13.00 1:13.43 1:01.66)


----------



## emolover (Aug 2, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Comment: Done on a new Shenghou after 5 warmup solves (weekly 31). Best Average 3/5: 1:07.98 (1:09.27 58.31 1:13.00 1:13.43 1:01.66)


 
Is it a version 2 or 3? Which do you think is better if it is a version 3?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 2, 2011)

emolover said:


> Is it a version 2 or 3? Which do you think is better if it is a version 3?


 
I have no idea! I didn't even know there were multiple versions. Tell me how to distinguish them and I can give you an answer. All I can tell you right now is that it turns amazingly smooth out of the box, doesn't lock, doesn't misalign, doesn't cut corners very well, has stickers that are a bit too dark and is "just not as fast as an X-Cube" although I can't seem to find out why. I am loving it for now. Best 444 I have owned


----------



## wrbcube4 (Aug 2, 2011)

1:48.81, (2:05.06), 1:45.77, 1:36.33, 1:39.00, 1:49.22, 1:37.33, 1:44.43, (1:18.56), 1:49.03, 1:35.44, 1:28.94 = 1:41.43


----------



## emolover (Aug 2, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> I have no idea! I didn't even know there were multiple versions. Tell me how to distinguish them and I can give you an answer. All I can tell you right now is that it turns amazingly smooth out of the box, doesn't lock, doesn't misalign, doesn't cut corners very well, has stickers that are a bit too dark and is "just not as fast as an X-Cube" although I can't seem to find out why. I am loving it for now. Best 444 I have owned


 
Version 2 as normal anchors that look like the inner visible edges on a 6x6. Version 3 is a lot bigger then version 2 and has much more to it besides being a simple hook.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 2, 2011)

aint done any 4x4 for months just got the shengshou vIII today (amazing cube)

Average: 1:39.82
Individual Times: 1:51.48, (1:19.33), 1:45.14, 1:45.22, 1:34.73, 1:25.05, 2:09.15, 1:37.58, 1:34.51, 1:30.65, 1:24.73, (2:09.85)

really need to work on being consistent but otherwise this is pretty good


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 2, 2011)

round 24 - vcuber - 1:10.45

fail, but a nice single


Spoiler



Statistics for 08-02-2011 15:24:14

Average: 1:10.45
Standard Deviation: 3.43
Best Time: 55.21
Worst Time: 1:21.22
Individual Times:
1.	1:09.68	L Fw2 L2 D L F2 R2 Uw U2 F D Uw2 F L R2 F L D' Uw B2 D Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 Fw2 L2 B' Fw F Uw' Rw' D2 B2 L' F2 U' B2 Uw2 U
2.	1:19.59	R2 D2 R2 F2 R Uw' F2 U L2 Uw' R2 D' Fw Uw' U' Fw2 Rw' U2 Fw2 F2 L2 Uw R' D2 L U2 Rw2 R Uw' U Fw2 U' R Uw2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 U' Rw2 R
3.	1:06.50	Rw2 R2 B2 Rw2 D' F U B2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 L' Rw Fw Rw' Uw' R Uw' R B2 F2 Uw' Fw F2 U2 Rw' D L2 U' B' D Uw' B Fw2 Uw F R2 B F2 D'
4.	1:11.41	Rw D' U2 L' Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw B' Rw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 D2 R Uw2 Rw F2 D' Fw2 R' F U2 B Fw2 Uw' U2 L2 B' R2 Uw' Fw' Rw' Fw' U2 Rw2 B2 Fw' R B'
5.	1:09.25	D' Uw' U' L R' Uw' U' L2 D Uw Fw2 Uw2 R' Uw' U2 L' R' D' B' F U F2 D2 Uw R' D2 Uw Fw F2 Uw' U2 F2 Rw Uw' R F' U' B' L' Rw2
6.	1:11.86	D2 U2 L D Uw2 Fw F L Rw2 D' Uw2 L2 Fw2 F Uw2 R' Fw2 F2 D Uw U2 R' U B F R' D Fw' Uw2 Fw' L' R B' Uw' F Uw' F2 L2 D2 R'
7.	1:09.00	U2 F2 L2 Fw' L2 Rw R Uw2 L Fw2 F' Rw Fw2 F' Uw' R' B L2 R' Fw Rw F2 D Uw2 B2 L R B Fw F2 Rw D Uw2 U' Rw2 U' L' B L' R'
8.	(55.21)	D' L B' Rw' B2 Rw2 F' U2 Fw' F2 U' B F2 L D R' Uw Fw L2 R' D2 Rw B2 D L D' Fw2 Uw Rw2 R B Fw' D2 R2 B2 Uw B2 F2 D L2
9.	(1:21.22)	Rw F' Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 R2 U Fw' D2 Uw B F2 L2 B' D L' R2 B F Uw Fw2 L' D Uw2 Fw2 L2 Rw Fw2 D' L' Rw2 R B U2 Fw' U2 B2 R2 Uw
10.	1:05.90	B F' L' U' Rw B Fw' F2 Uw2 B D U2 Rw U' B F Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 F2 Rw' R D' Uw' Fw L' Rw U Rw' D B' Fw R B2 Uw' B2 L' Uw2
11.	1:13.30	B' L' Rw2 R' D Fw R Fw Rw Uw' Rw' D B2 R2 B2 Uw' F2 R2 F L Rw' D Uw2 U2 B R2 D F2 L2 F L2 R2 B Uw' U2 B' Rw2 D L2 F2
12.	1:07.97	Rw' Uw R' D2 U R2 B' L2 Fw' D2 Uw U2 F2 D' Uw F2 Uw' U' L R2 Fw' F' R F' R' Uw2 R U' L B D' L' D' Rw2 R' U2 Rw B R' F2


----------



## Selkie (Aug 3, 2011)

Was going to join this thread myself but note we have a slight organiser issue currently. If you want me to take over the admin of the thread I would be very happy to, would be nice to give something back given all the race threads I belong to that cost others admin time!!


----------



## emolover (Aug 3, 2011)

1:13.38 

1:07.94, 1:03.47[OP], 1:05.17[P], 1:34.45[OP], 1:20.36, 1:16.16[P], 1:15.80, 1:15.86, 1:26.18, 1:06.15, 1:16.70, 1:01.96

I ended up not keeping track of the parities but I swear I had one almost every solve.


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 4, 2011)

Tozies24 Round 24

2:08.70, (1:34.54), 2:00.81, 1:46.77, 2:15.89, 2:04.78, 1:58.81, 2:18.29, 1:56.22, 1:49.39, 2:12.57, (2:24.85) ==>> *2:02.63*


----------



## Selkie (Aug 4, 2011)

I have received a PM from Cyrus saying he is happy for me to take over so I hope no one is offended if I do so, if you would prefer me not to please feel free to let me know. Many thanks to Arnaud for keeping the schedule of rounds alive.

Arnaud has posted scrambles for Rounds 23 and 24 so in keeping with the history of the thread I will post results on Tuesday 9th August for both those rounds, we can then revert to the original weekly schedule. The results and scrambles will be posted at approximately 10pm GMT each Tuesday.

If anyone would like to see any change to the historic schedule or frequency please speak up 

EDIT: One thought I had was to introduce different goal banding, say 2m, 1m30 and 1m. It certainly may attract more competitors who might otherwise not want to join until they were closer to the 1 minute barrier. Once graduated from one banding you could choose to compete in the next. Your thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 4, 2011)

Selkie said:


> EDIT: One thought I had was to introduce different goal banding, say 2m, 1m30 and 1m. It certainly may attract more competitors who might otherwise not want to join until they were closer to the 1 minute barrier. Once graduated from one banding you could choose to compete in the next. Your thoughts on this would be appreciated.


 
This sounds pretty cool. Kind of like the 6x6 Race Thread.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 5, 2011)

Vinny said:


> This sounds pretty cool. Kind of like the 6x6 Race Thread.


 
Indeed so. I have personally found it very useful having this banding on 3x3 with the separate race threads but there would not be the call for this so much on bigger cubes and I have to confess I shamelessly copied the idea from the 6x6 race. I must join the 6x6 thread, whilst I was initially happy I was 17th fastest at 6x6 in UK, that happiness was short lived when I realised only 17 had official results!! 

As far as where participants start well this is completely up to you. For the results on Tuesday I will automatically band you according to your results for this week. Those sup 2m will be banding in the 2min race, those with an average of say 1:45 will be banded in the 1:30 race etc. If anyone would like to be placed in a different banding to the one they are automatically assigned please let me know.

.............




chikato_tan said:


> Can i take over ?



Apologies, I did not see your post when I offered to take over and have only just noticed it now. Seeing as though you asked first feel free to run the thread if you wish.

I blame it on old eyes, no wonder my lookahead is shocking some times


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2011)

No time to read all the "taking over the thread" topics now, will do that soon and take appropiate actions if needed.


*Arnaud van Galen, Round 24: 1:16.15*
1:22.97 1:08.71 1:24.66 1:10.11 1:12.94 1:14.27 1:21.18 1:12.71 1:19.38 1:14.77 1:18.25 1:14.90
Comment: Lots of very good solves that were ruined by double parity and bad PLL's. Very happy with the times. This was after about 20 solves on a new Shengshou. Best Average 3/5: 1:12.44 (1:08.71 1:24.66 1:10.11 1:12.94 1:14.27)


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 6, 2011)

Round 24

Average: *1:46.58*

119.00 103.81 95.78 112.75 121.08 86.59 (134.03) 101.90 105.96 (78.52) 123.11 95.78

Well just got the new shengshou V3 so i used it and its nice just has some lock up problems! anyway havent done 4x4 in FOREVER so this was very inconsistent but o well. Almost a PB for that 1:18!


----------



## Selkie (Aug 6, 2011)

*Round 23

Average: 1:57.39*

1:46.53, 1:37.35, 2:08.05, 2:13.88, 1:52.71, 2:07.62, 2:13.09, 1:50.49, 2:12.02, 1:47.42, 1:54.09, 1:41.88

Hugely inconsistent but I put that down to only using Yau for a couple of weeks, though I have my times down to old redux I used to single edge pair and I am getting used to edge cycles, or not as the case may be!

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:37.35
worst time: 2:13.88

current avg5: 1:50.67 (σ = 2.73)
best avg5: 1:50.67 (σ = 2.73)

current avg12: 1:57.39 (σ = 11.03)
best avg12: 1:57.39 (σ = 11.03)

session avg: 1:57.39 (σ = 11.03)
session mean: 1:57.09


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Aug 7, 2011)

zzdanielzz29 ROUND 24

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 58.28
worst time: 1:15.74

current avg5: 1:05.55 (σ = 5.56)
best avg5: 1:02.13 (σ = 1.67) - (best avg 5 from 7-11)

current avg12: 1:07.72 (σ = 5.28)
best avg12: 1:07.72 (σ = 5.28)

times (reset):
1:10.04, 1:00.45, 1:13.60, 1:14.43, 1:08.34, 1:10.87, 1:02.82, 1:13.09, (58.28), 59.83, 1:03.74, (1:15.74)

Actualy i break avg5 record and i get 2 sub1  (58.28 no parities, 59.83 OLL paritie)
im using a dayan+mf8 which pops and lock ups all the time.. next week ill get mi new shengshou v-3


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 7, 2011)

knocked 8 seconds off my last avg of 12 though i should of has sub 1:30 avg

*round 23*

Average: 1:31.04 
Individual Times: 1:32.10, 1:28.97, 1:39.20, 1:36.00, 1:26.23, 1:32.90, 1:24.94, (1:18.25), 1:42.52, (1:43.44), 1:20.96, 1:26.60


----------



## Mikel (Aug 7, 2011)

*Brandon Mikel, Round 24, Average: 2:37.62*
Finally it is Sub-3, now I just need to get sub 2:30


Spoiler



Standard Deviation: 15.74
Best Time: 2:11.22
Worst Time: 5:01.68
Individual Times:
1.	2:31.56	
2.	2:36.59	
3.	3:20.58	
4.	2:41.96	
5.	2:32.63	
6.	2:49.68	
7.	2:12.28	
8.	2:32.96	
9.	(5:01.68)	
10.	2:22.40	
11.	2:35.53	
12.	(2:11.22)


----------



## Vinny (Aug 8, 2011)

_Round 24_

1:12.25, (1:00.12), (1:23.01), 1:11.64, 1:02.06, 1:10.55, 1:03.62, 1:07.41, 1:11.64, 1:16.51, 1:03.20, 1:11.82 = *1:09.06*


----------



## Selkie (Aug 9, 2011)

*Round 24

Average: 1:55.23*

1:59.81, 2:05.69, 1:58.63, 1:42.47, 1:44.93, 1:28.10, 1:46.80, 1:54.27, 1:46.41, 2:13.37, 1:59.96, DNF(1:53.53)

Hugely inconsistent average. PB single and Ao5 in there. DNF was a messed up OLL parity alg. Getting better at Yau but feels like I am losing a lot of time on first three cross edge pairs.

number of times: 11/12
best time: 1:28.10
worst time: 2:13.37

current avg5: 2:02.53 (σ = 8.01)
best avg5: 1:44.73 (σ = 1.78)

current avg12: 1:55.23 (σ = 9.55)
best avg12: 1:55.23 (σ = 9.55)

session avg: 1:55.23 (σ = 9.55)
session mean: 1:52.77


----------



## otsyke (Aug 9, 2011)

PB single and Ao5!!!

Round 24

4x4x4 cube
Aug 9, 2011 1:45:20 PM - 2:16:14 PM

Mean: 1:53.04
Standard deviation: 13.65
Best Time: 1:31.11
Worst Time: 2:22.33

Best average of 5: 1:45.99
7-11 - (2:22.33) 1:56.74 1:38.81 1:42.43 (1:31.11)

*Best average of 12: 1:52.30*
1-12 - 1:50.87 1:58.99 1:42.55 2:09.34 1:49.55 1:49.41 (2:22.33) 1:56.74 1:38.81 1:42.43 (1:31.11) 2:04.32

1. 1:50.87 L Fw2 L2 D L F2 R2 Uw U2 F D Uw2 F L R2 F L D' Uw B2 D Uw2 U2 L' Rw2 Fw2 L2 B' Fw F Uw' Rw' D2 B2 L' F2 U' B2 Uw2 U
2. 1:58.99 R2 D2 R2 F2 R Uw' F2 U L2 Uw' R2 D' Fw Uw' U' Fw2 Rw' U2 Fw2 F2 L2 Uw R' D2 L U2 Rw2 R Uw' U Fw2 U' R Uw2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 U' Rw2 R
3. 1:42.55 Rw2 R2 B2 Rw2 D' F U B2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 L' Rw Fw Rw' Uw' R Uw' R B2 F2 Uw' Fw F2 U2 Rw' D L2 U' B' D Uw' B Fw2 Uw F R2 B F2 D'
4. 2:09.34 Rw D' U2 L' Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw B' Rw2 D' Uw2 Fw2 D2 R Uw2 Rw F2 D' Fw2 R' F U2 B Fw2 Uw' U2 L2 B' R2 Uw' Fw' Rw' Fw' U2 Rw2 B2 Fw' R B'
5. 1:49.55 D' Uw' U' L R' Uw' U' L2 D Uw Fw2 Uw2 R' Uw' U2 L' R' D' B' F U F2 D2 Uw R' D2 Uw Fw F2 Uw' U2 F2 Rw Uw' R F' U' B' L' Rw2
6. 1:49.41 D2 U2 L D Uw2 Fw F L Rw2 D' Uw2 L2 Fw2 F Uw2 R' Fw2 F2 D Uw U2 R' U B F R' D Fw' Uw2 Fw' L' R B' Uw' F Uw' F2 L2 D2 R'
7. 2:22.33 U2 F2 L2 Fw' L2 Rw R Uw2 L Fw2 F' Rw Fw2 F' Uw' R' B L2 R' Fw Rw F2 D Uw2 B2 L R B Fw F2 Rw D Uw2 U' Rw2 U' L' B L' R'
8. 1:56.74 D' L B' Rw' B2 Rw2 F' U2 Fw' F2 U' B F2 L D R' Uw Fw L2 R' D2 Rw B2 D L D' Fw2 Uw Rw2 R B Fw' D2 R2 B2 Uw B2 F2 D L2
9. 1:38.81 Rw F' Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 R2 U Fw' D2 Uw B F2 L2 B' D L' R2 B F Uw Fw2 L' D Uw2 Fw2 L2 Rw Fw2 D' L' Rw2 R B U2 Fw' U2 B2 R2 Uw
10. 1:42.43 B F' L' U' Rw B Fw' F2 Uw2 B D U2 Rw U' B F Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 F2 Rw' R D' Uw' Fw L' Rw U Rw' D B' Fw R B2 Uw' B2 L' Uw2
11. 1:31.11 B' L' Rw2 R' D Fw R Fw Rw Uw' Rw' D B2 R2 B2 Uw' F2 R2 F L Rw' D Uw2 U2 B R2 D F2 L2 F L2 R2 B Uw' U2 B' Rw2 D L2 F2
12. 2:04.32 Rw' Uw R' D2 U R2 B' L2 Fw' D2 Uw U2 F2 D' Uw F2 Uw' U' L R2 Fw' F' R F' R' Uw2 R U' L B D' L' D' Rw2 R' U2 Rw B R' F2


----------



## janelle (Aug 9, 2011)

*Round 24*
1:38.42[OP], (1:23.80), 1:26.74[O], 1:26.98, 1:29.73[O], 1:31.40[P], 1:26.05[P pll skip], 1:25.89, (1:46.65[P]), 1:24.70[OP], 1:33.46[OP], 1:26.99[O]
Average of 12:* 1:29.04*


----------



## Selkie (Aug 9, 2011)

I think some people did not realise there were 2 weeks of scrambles in Arnaud's last post (weeks 23 and 24). If you did not mark a specific week I took the result as being week 23. Feel free to post late and I will endeavor to back edit the results. Same goes for me posting prior to my ETA of 10pm GMT, also feel free post late results.

I am still in the process of creating a spreadsheet to record all results from the beginning of the thread and I will make this available on Google Docs when complete.

I am still eager to introduce the multiple time goals but will defer this until I have more time, still busy catching up on the thread. Sorry chikato_tan, had not heard from you and with results/scrambles due today I decided to proceed, hope you do not mind. Scrambles should be importable too.

Good luck in round 25 everyone 



*Round 23 (26/7/11-2/8/11) Results:*

1. emolover 1:13.38
2. Arnaud van Galen 1:15.48
3. ChrissyD 1:39.82
4. wrcube4 1:41.43
5. Thunderbolt 1:47.24
6. Selkie 1:57.39

*Round 24 (2/8/11-9/8/11) Results:*

1. zzdanielzz29 1:07.72
2. Vinny 1:09.06
3. vcuber 13 1:10.45
4. Arnaud van Galen 1:16.15
5. janelle 1:29.04
6. ChrissyD 1:31.04
7. Tall5001 1:46.58
8. otsyke 1:52.30
9. Selkie 1:55.23
10. Tozies24 2:02.63
11. Brandon Mikel 2:37.62


*Round 25 (9/8/11-16/9/11) Scrambles:*

L Fw' Uw' L Fw2 U2 F Uw B L2 D' B' R2 B L' D' Fw L' R F' Uw U2 F D' L2 D Uw' U' L2 Rw' R' B' Fw' U' L' Rw' R2 F R' Uw	

B' Fw' F' R U L D2 Uw2 U Fw2 D' L R' F2 U2 Rw2 B2 L2 Rw2 Fw D' L D' Uw' Rw2 D2 B' R2 D' L Rw' R U' Fw' Uw L2 Uw' R Fw' F'

Uw U B' Fw U2 L' U' L D B Fw' F Uw' L2 Fw' L2 Rw' Fw2 F2 U' L F' Uw' Rw2 D2 R' F2 Rw2 D' Uw R2 F R B F R B' Uw U' R	

Rw' F' D B Uw2 R' Fw' L2 D' Uw L2 U2 B2 Fw' L' Rw' R Uw U2 R2 D R D Rw' D2 Fw' Uw' L Rw2 F Rw R' B L2 Fw' R2 B2 L2 B Uw'	

F2 L D U' L' D L' D2 U L B L Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 L Uw B D F' Rw' F' Rw2 D2 Rw2 R' Uw B Uw2 Fw' F L' B2 F' L' Rw2 Uw2 U Fw2	

L' D' L2 Rw2 R B Rw' R Uw' F' Uw F' D F' Uw' Rw' Fw2 U2 B' R Uw F' L B F Rw2 R' F2 U2 B' R2 U2 B Fw2 F' Uw' Fw Uw' U Fw	

B2 L Rw' Uw' Rw D2 L2 U2 B2 Uw B2 U B Fw R F2 L F' Uw' U2 Rw Uw L2 D U2 B Fw D R Uw' L Uw' U B' F2 Rw' D' F' R' D2	

U2 B Fw F' Rw Uw2 F2 D' B' Fw2 F Uw2 L2 Rw2 R F R2 D2 U2 F2 Uw' L' D B2 F' U Rw' U Fw L2 D2 B D F2 D Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F L	

Fw' R' B D2 Uw' L B2 L2 F2 D2 U Fw' Rw B F' Uw2 L' Fw2 Rw' R Fw' Uw2 R Fw Uw2 Fw2 R' Fw D L' Rw' R D Uw2 L2 Rw Uw B D' Uw	

F L2 D U R' U2 Rw R2 Uw2 F2 L B R D' Uw2 Fw Rw2 R Fw' L D2 L2 D' Rw' D' F Uw F Rw R B' D' L' Rw2 D U L' Uw2 B2 D'	

B2 Fw' D' U F2 Rw' F L2 R B2 F D F2 U B Uw2 U' Rw F2 D2 B2 L F2 D' R' Fw' U2 Fw U' L2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 U' L2 R B2 Uw Fw2 F	

B Uw' L2 U2 Rw2 B' L' Rw' R' Uw2 Fw' U2 Rw R' B2 Uw U2 L2 R' B' U2 L2 D' B' L F2 Rw2 R2 B L2 Fw U' R' B R' F L' Rw2 R2 B'


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 10, 2011)

Selkie is taking over.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 11, 2011)

Selkie said:


> *Round 24 (2/8/11-9/8/11) Results:*
> 
> 1. zzdanielzz29 1:07.72
> 2. RussianWhiteBoi 1:09.06
> ...


 

Wait where am I on the list?


----------



## Selkie (Aug 11, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Wait where am I on the list?


 
All sorted, apologies for that did the lists manually this week whilst I am still working on the spreadsheet.


----------



## chikato_tan (Aug 11, 2011)

Round 25
Average: 55.08
Standard Deviation: 4.30
Best Time: 46.14
Worst Time: 1:04.82
Individual Times:
1.	58.93	L Fw' Uw' L Fw2 U2 F Uw B L2 D' B' R2 B L' D' Fw L' R F' Uw U2 F D' L2 D Uw' U' L2 Rw' R' B' Fw' U' L' Rw' R2 F R' Uw
2.	53.28	B' Fw' F' R U L D2 Uw2 U Fw2 D' L R' F2 U2 Rw2 B2 L2 Rw2 Fw D' L D' Uw' Rw2 D2 B' R2 D' L Rw' R U' Fw' Uw L2 Uw' R Fw' F'
3.	54.92	Uw U B' Fw U2 L' U' L D B Fw' F Uw' L2 Fw' L2 Rw' Fw2 F2 U' L F' Uw' Rw2 D2 R' F2 Rw2 D' Uw R2 F R B F R B' Uw U' R
4.	1:03.65	Rw' F' D B Uw2 R' Fw' L2 D' Uw L2 U2 B2 Fw' L' Rw' R Uw U2 R2 D R D Rw' D2 Fw' Uw' L Rw2 F Rw R' B L2 Fw' R2 B2 L2 B Uw'
5.	49.18	F2 L D U' L' D L' D2 U L B L Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 L Uw B D F' Rw' F' Rw2 D2 Rw2 R' Uw B Uw2 Fw' F L' B2 F' L' Rw2 Uw2 U Fw2
6.	1:01.02	L' D' L2 Rw2 R B Rw' R Uw' F' Uw F' D F' Uw' Rw' Fw2 U2 B' R Uw F' L B F Rw2 R' F2 U2 B' R2 U2 B Fw2 F' Uw' Fw Uw' U Fw
7.	47.53	B2 L Rw' Uw' Rw D2 L2 U2 B2 Uw B2 U B Fw R F2 L F' Uw' U2 Rw Uw L2 D U2 B Fw D R Uw' L Uw' U B' F2 Rw' D' F' R' D2
8.	(46.14)	U2 B Fw F' Rw Uw2 F2 D' B' Fw2 F Uw2 L2 Rw2 R F R2 D2 U2 F2 Uw' L' D B2 F' U Rw' U Fw L2 D2 B D F2 D Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F L
9.	54.44	Fw' R' B D2 Uw' L B2 L2 F2 D2 U Fw' Rw B F' Uw2 L' Fw2 Rw' R Fw' Uw2 R Fw Uw2 Fw2 R' Fw D L' Rw' R D Uw2 L2 Rw Uw B D' Uw
10.	(1:04.82)	F L2 D U R' U2 Rw R2 Uw2 F2 L B R D' Uw2 Fw Rw2 R Fw' L D2 L2 D' Rw' D' F Uw F Rw R B' D' L' Rw2 D U L' Uw2 B2 D'
11.	53.57	B2 Fw' D' U F2 Rw' F L2 R B2 F D F2 U B Uw2 U' Rw F2 D2 B2 L F2 D' R' Fw' U2 Fw U' L2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 U' L2 R B2 Uw Fw2 F
12.	54.25	B Uw' L2 U2 Rw2 B' L' Rw' R' Uw2 Fw' U2 Rw R' B2 Uw U2 L2 R' B' U2 L2 D' B' L F2 Rw2 R2 B L2 Fw U' R' B R' F L' Rw2 R2 B'

P/s : from now on , please don`t rank me , just updating my results , save the ranking for others


----------



## otsyke (Aug 11, 2011)

*ROUND 25*

4x4x4 cube
Aug 11, 2011 3:15:09 PM - 3:47:13 PM

Mean: 1:53.96
Standard deviation: 12.28
Best Time: 1:35.10
Worst Time: 2:21.69

Best average of 5: 1:45.21
7-11 - (1:54.78) 1:52.48 (1:35.10) 1:45.68 1:37.47

*Best average of 12: 1:53.08*
1-12 - 1:56.78 2:08.54 1:49.77 1:57.90 2:00.36 1:47.00 1:54.78 1:52.48 (1:35.10) 1:45.68 1:37.47 (2:21.69)

1. 1:56.78 L Fw' Uw' L Fw2 U2 F Uw B L2 D' B' R2 B L' D' Fw L' R F' Uw U2 F D' L2 D Uw' U' L2 Rw' R' B' Fw' U' L' Rw' R2 F R' Uw
2. 2:08.54 B' Fw' F' R U L D2 Uw2 U Fw2 D' L R' F2 U2 Rw2 B2 L2 Rw2 Fw D' L D' Uw' Rw2 D2 B' R2 D' L Rw' R U' Fw' Uw L2 Uw' R Fw' F'
3. 1:49.77 Uw U B' Fw U2 L' U' L D B Fw' F Uw' L2 Fw' L2 Rw' Fw2 F2 U' L F' Uw' Rw2 D2 R' F2 Rw2 D' Uw R2 F R B F R B' Uw U' R
4. 1:57.90 Rw' F' D B Uw2 R' Fw' L2 D' Uw L2 U2 B2 Fw' L' Rw' R Uw U2 R2 D R D Rw' D2 Fw' Uw' L Rw2 F Rw R' B L2 Fw' R2 B2 L2 B Uw'
5. 2:00.36 F2 L D U' L' D L' D2 U L B L Fw' Rw2 R2 Uw2 L Uw B D F' Rw' F' Rw2 D2 Rw2 R' Uw B Uw2 Fw' F L' B2 F' L' Rw2 Uw2 U Fw2
6. 1:47.00 L' D' L2 Rw2 R B Rw' R Uw' F' Uw F' D F' Uw' Rw' Fw2 U2 B' R Uw F' L B F Rw2 R' F2 U2 B' R2 U2 B Fw2 F' Uw' Fw Uw' U Fw
7. 1:54.78 B2 L Rw' Uw' Rw D2 L2 U2 B2 Uw B2 U B Fw R F2 L F' Uw' U2 Rw Uw L2 D U2 B Fw D R Uw' L Uw' U B' F2 Rw' D' F' R' D2
8. 1:52.48 U2 B Fw F' Rw Uw2 F2 D' B' Fw2 F Uw2 L2 Rw2 R F R2 D2 U2 F2 Uw' L' D B2 F' U Rw' U Fw L2 D2 B D F2 D Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F L
9. 1:35.10 Fw' R' B D2 Uw' L B2 L2 F2 D2 U Fw' Rw B F' Uw2 L' Fw2 Rw' R Fw' Uw2 R Fw Uw2 Fw2 R' Fw D L' Rw' R D Uw2 L2 Rw Uw B D' Uw
10. 1:45.68 F L2 D U R' U2 Rw R2 Uw2 F2 L B R D' Uw2 Fw Rw2 R Fw' L D2 L2 D' Rw' D' F Uw F Rw R B' D' L' Rw2 D U L' Uw2 B2 D'
11. 1:37.47 B2 Fw' D' U F2 Rw' F L2 R B2 F D F2 U B Uw2 U' Rw F2 D2 B2 L F2 D' R' Fw' U2 Fw U' L2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 U' L2 R B2 Uw Fw2 F
12. 2:21.69 B Uw' L2 U2 Rw2 B' L' Rw' R' Uw2 Fw' U2 Rw R' B2 Uw U2 L2 R' B' U2 L2 D' B' L F2 Rw2 R2 B L2 Fw U' R' B R' F L' Rw2 R2 B'


PB Ao5!!!


----------



## Mikel (Aug 11, 2011)

*Average: 2:27.38*
Round 25

Standard Deviation: 11.98
Best Time: 2:09.25
Worst Time: 2:59.96
Individual Times:
1.	2:10.19	
2.	2:12.18	
3.	2:23.94	
4.	2:47.16	
5.	2:23.44	
6.	2:32.81	
7.	2:22.30	
8.	2:53.43	
9.	(2:59.96)	
10.	2:20.77	
11.	(2:09.25)	
12.	2:27.61


----------



## ianography (Aug 12, 2011)

*Round 25:*

53.87, 1:00.43, 59.92, 1:02.58, 1:03.02, 58.16, 56.09, 54.15, 1:00.06, 1:06.66, 51.45, 50.70

Average: 57.97

Yay.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 12, 2011)

Round 25 

Average: *1:27.76*

1:29.08 1:35.15 1:21.90 1:29.15 1:24.36 1:24.78 1:30.65 1:29.25 1:21.02 (1:15.56) 1:32.22 (1:39.81)

PB average of 12 PB average of 5!!! i love Yau it is soooooo much better Sub 1:30 YEAH!!!


----------



## chikato_tan (Aug 12, 2011)

good job , and i love YAU too ,


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 12, 2011)

chikato_tan said:


> good job , and i love YAU too ,


 
haha thanks! it has dropped my times from 1:40 to sub 1:30 in a couple of days its amazing!


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Aug 15, 2011)

zzdanielzz29 ROUND 25

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 53.56
worst time: 1:14.15

current avg5: 1:03.49 (σ = 6.99)
best avg5: 58.17 (σ = 1.60)

current avg12: 59.97 (σ = 4.96)
best avg12: 59.97 (σ = 4.96)

session avg: 59.97 (σ = 4.96)
session mean: 1:00.62

times (reset):
53.60, 1:00.26, 59.56, 55.93, 59.02, 59.12, 1:01.74, 1:13.37, 58.34, (53.56), 58.75, (1:14.15 )

YAU ROCKS!!!!! and with my new Sheng Shou V-III i finalli get my avg 12 sub1  , and also break avg5 with an 58.17 ...
just.... graduate!!!! DD


----------



## Selkie (Aug 15, 2011)

*Round 25

Average: 1:58.61*

1:54.65, 2:00.88, 1:53.12, 1:54.55, 2:00.53, 1:50.60, 2:15.93, 1:39.69, 1:48.93, 2:12.21, 2:15.06, 1:55.57

Disappointing, no progress this week despite more 4x4 practice than usual.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:39.69
worst time: 2:15.93

current avg5: 1:58.90 (σ = 9.79)
best avg5: 1:53.35 (σ = 5.12)

current avg12: 1:58.61 (σ = 8.33)
best avg12: 1:58.61 (σ = 8.33)

session avg: 1:58.61 (σ = 8.33)
session mean: 1:58.48


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 15, 2011)

*Round 25*

*2:21.67*

2:18.11, 2:07.11, 2:25.28, 2:09.53, 1:59.50, (2:44.61), 2:12.58, 2:36.28, 2:38.12, 2:35.16, (1:59.12), 2:34.66

Decided to give this thread a shot. I am still a ways away from sub 1, but didn't see a race to sub 2. Using the reduction method and experimenting with different edge pairing techniques. Using a ShenShou V I. It tends to lock up quite a bit on me but I dislike it less than my Dayan + MF8 4x4.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 16, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> Decided to give this thread a shot. I am still a ways away from sub 1, but didn't see a race to sub 2. Using the reduction method and experimenting with different edge pairing techniques. Using a ShenShou V I. It tends to lock up quite a bit on me but I dislike it less than my Dayan + MF8 4x4.


 
try learning Yau it brought my times from 1:45 to 1:25 in like 3 days once you get the hang of it, yau is quite easy! HERE is the link to a good tutorial


----------



## APdRF (Aug 16, 2011)

1:19.07 DP, 1:19.13 DP, 1:26.99 DP, 1:26.40 DP, 1:18.00, 1:19.56 OP, 1:21.49 DP, 1:16.56 DP, 1:27.28 DP, 1:31.27 OP, 1:18.57, 1:18.35 DP = 1:21.64 Ao12.

I normally average sub-1:20 but today is a bad day for me...  18/24 Parities...


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 16, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> try learning Yau it brought my times from 1:45 to 1:25 in like 3 days once you get the hang of it, yau is quite easy! HERE is the link to a good tutorial


 
Thanks for the link. I think I saw you say something about this on another thread so I tried looking up some tutorials. Unfortunately I can't watch videos here...(they're blocked). I came across this http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...method-(my-version)-examples-with-explanation but had a bit of a hard time following it. Maybe i'll give it a shot again later on.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Aug 16, 2011)

*Markus Parviainen, Round 25: 1:45.81
*1:43.64, 1:56.70, 1:41.34, 1:48.09, 1:40.93, 1:58.67, 1:50.83, 1:27.70, 1:45.50, 1:34.13, DNF(1:57.82), 1:38.31

Pop ruined my PLL parity on the DNF...


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Aug 16, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:16.61
worst time: 1:55.23

current avg5: 1:36.21 (σ = 5.06)
best avg5: 1:27.24 (σ = 1.91)

current avg12: 1:32.94 (σ = 8.71)
best avg12: 1:32.94 (σ = 8.71)

times (reset):
1:25.55, 1:22.79, 1:39.13, 1:55.23, 1:29.94, 1:16.61, 1:25.78, 1:51.54, 1:26.00, 1:32.56, 1:43.36, 1:32.71


----------



## Carson (Aug 16, 2011)

*Round 25
Average: 2:07.75*

Times:
(2:18.66), 2:03.22, 2:06.23, 2:17.08, 1:58.25, 2:16.24, 2:08.66, 1:57.21, 2:17.93, 1:56.89, 2:15.84, (1:40.15)

I hope no one minds that I am joining in even though I am still sup 2:00. I have been working on 4x4 lately, and hope that this thread will help to motivate me somewhat.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 16, 2011)

Carson said:


> *Round 25
> Average: 2:07.75*
> 
> Times:
> ...


 
My sentiments as well. My average right now is somewhere between 2:20 and 2:30ish.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 16, 2011)

Everybody is more than welcome, whatever level, nice to have more participants. In the coming weeks we will be changing from a single band of sub 1 to multiple bands anyway. That way you could work to sub 2 then stay within the thread to work towards sub 1:30 etc. My own experience is that the race threads give some good motivation, might as well make use of that at the earliest chance


----------



## Selkie (Aug 16, 2011)

*Round 25 (9th August 2011 - 16th August 2011) Results:*

1. ianography 57.97
2. zzdanielzz29 59.97
3. Arnaud van Galen 1:14.82
4. Zoé 1:17.05
5. APdRF 1:21.64
6. Tall5001 1:27.76
7. Daniel Laimitz 1:32.94
8. Markus Parviainen 1:45.81
9. otsyke 1:53.08
10. Selkie 1:58.61
11. Carson 2:07.75
12. 4EverCuber 2:21.67
13. Mikel 2:27.38

Chikato_tan 55.08


I will create a new rules post though the rules will not change much from Cyrus' original rules but will include goal bands etc. Cyrus will then be good enough to link to this in his first post.

Talking of bandings .. I have mentioned on a couple of occasions in the last couple of weeks about introducing goals bands and changing the thread title to simply '4x4 Race'. How do people feel about this and how would you like the bandings to look (2:00, 1:30, 1:00) or (2:00, 1:40, 1:20, 1:00) or maybe another combination. Feel free to make suggestions.


*Round 26 (16th August 2011 - 23rd August 2011) Scrambles:*

L' Rw' R D2 B Fw' D' Uw R2 D2 R2 Uw Rw B' Uw2 Fw' D' B2 R' F' U Rw' U2 R Fw2 L' B' Fw' L2 Rw' B' Fw U2 L2 R' Fw L2 U' L R	

L2 R' U2 Fw' D' U R2 Uw F R F2 Uw2 Fw' Uw U Fw D' L' D' B' D' F' R2 D2 B F' Uw' B' U F' Uw U2 R2 D Fw D2 R' D' L Uw'

Uw L' Uw' Rw D' B2 Rw' U2 Fw' F D' F R U2 B2 R2 F2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 R Uw U2 L2 R2 B2 Rw2 R Uw2 R2 Uw' U Rw' R' B' D Fw L' B Fw2

L B' F Uw2 Fw' F L' Uw' Rw' R F Rw R2 Fw2 F Rw2 R' U Fw' Uw U' L F D' B' Rw D2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 F Uw2 F Uw2 Rw2 R' U2

Fw2 F2 R D' Uw' Fw2 F Uw Rw2 Uw2 Rw B2 Uw' B2 R2 B F' Rw' D L2 B2 Rw2 D2 L2 R2 D' Rw2 F' D' Fw2 L' Uw2 L2 Rw F R2 B Fw F2 L2

B U2 B' F L' F Uw' B' R U2 R2 Uw2 R' Fw2 U2 L' F2 D' F' R D Fw Rw R2 B2 Fw2 L R' D F U F' U Fw' L D' R U R2 F2

B U L2 Rw D Uw2 Rw2 B' R' F' L Rw B2 L D2 Uw' L Rw' Fw' D2 U' R B' F' D' U L' D R Uw' R D2 U2 L Fw Uw U Fw F' L

Fw D' L' Uw' B2 D Rw R2 U B' Fw U L' Uw B2 Rw' B2 Fw' D2 U2 F' Rw2 B2 F2 Rw B' F D2 U' L2 D2 Uw B Rw2 Fw' Rw' Uw Rw2 R2 D'

Fw D L D Uw L' U B2 L R' D' L' B' L' Rw' R2 B Fw2 F L B L' F' D' L' Rw2 U2 F U Fw' L' Rw' Uw' L' Uw2 B F D2 F' R'

F Uw U' Rw B2 F' Rw F2 U Fw F R D2 U' Fw' U2 B' R2 Fw Rw' U' R' D2 Fw U Fw F' Uw2 R Fw' R F D' B' U' F L' Rw' Fw2 D'

Fw2 F' D Uw2 L D' Uw U L2 Uw' U Fw L' Rw' D' U' R2 F' D2 F Rw' R2 B F Rw' U R' Uw B F2 L2 Rw' D2 L2 Uw2 B' D2 Uw Fw2 F'

B F Uw2 Rw' U L D2 Uw' U2 R2 D B2 L B2 U' F' D U2 L' F D B R' F' Uw U' F2 D F2 R2 F L D B F Rw' Uw U2 Rw R2


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Aug 16, 2011)

Selkie said:


> *Round 24 (9th August 2011 - 16th August 2011) Results:*
> 
> 1. ianography 57.97
> 2. zzdanielzz29 59.97
> ...


 

"ROUND 25"!!!
not 24

and please fix my result its :"current avg12: 1:32.94 (σ = 8.71)"


hmmm about your idea..i think (2:00, 1:40, 1:20, 1:00) will be good...


----------



## ianography (Aug 16, 2011)

*Round 26:*

57.50, 55.76, 57.49, 53.82, 52.61, 58.88, 47.77, 57.72, 1:00.09, 56.29, 58.71, 57.46

Average: 56.62

Oh my god where did you get those scrambles. They were amazing, I got both an amazing single and an amazing average


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 17, 2011)

*Round 26*

*2:08.24*

ShenShou V I
Reduction Method

Standard Deviation: 16.25

1. (2:37.14) OLL & PLL parity
2. 2:13.44 OLL parity
3. 1:44.41 No parities
4. 2:28.06 OLL & PLL parity
5. 2:07.58 PLL parity
6. 2:01.53 OLL & PLL parity
7. 2:26.05 OLL parity
8. 2:07.55 PLL parity
9. 1:58.16 No parities
10. 2:16.42 OLL & PLL parity
11. 1:56.08 No parities
12. (1:42.44) OLL parity

4 times under 2 minutes so I'm actually quite pleased. Nearly broke my personal best as well.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Aug 17, 2011)

zzdanielzz29 ROUND 26
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 53.31
worst time: 1:04.79

current avg5: 59.82 (σ = 1.84)
best avg5: 57.82 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 59.23 (σ = 1.98)
best avg12: 59.23 (σ = 1.98)

times (reset):
57.47, 56.47, 1:02.12, 58.77, 57.22, 1:01.37, 59.41, 1:02.01, (1:04.79), 57.50, (53.31), 59.95


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 18, 2011)

Round 26

Average: *1:26.50*

1:32.03 1:17.72 1:28.16 1:20.93 1:27.19 (1:44.86) 1:31.97 1:33.13 1:25.47 1:16.25 1:32.19 (1:16.08)

2 sub 1:20 thats nice! the first 1:16 would have been a PB if i didnt get DP UGHHHHH i was on OLL parity at 1:01!!!! o well sub 1:30 so im happy still!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Aug 18, 2011)

Statistics for 08-17-2011 22:00:30
*TiLiMayor - Ronda 26
Average: 1:05.69*

Standard Deviation: 4.80
Indv. Times:
59.58, 1:01.44, 1:00.18, 1:01.15, 1:09.05, 1:11.59, 1:03.65, (1:18.97), 1:11.71, 1:14.66, (50.02), 1:03.88
PP, PP, NP, PP, DP, PP, OP, PP, OP, OP, NP, DP

Restickered with cubesmith's half-bright set last weekend and my recognition got all f*cked up, my ao12s were just under the min; that 50 sure came unspected, pretty nice and fluid solve, so lucky f2l in 3x3 phase..


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Aug 18, 2011)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:16.31
worst time: 1:53.85

current avg5: 1:30.50 (σ = 2.84)
best avg5: 1:27.34 (σ = 1.77)

current avg12: 1:31.84 (σ = 6.70)
best avg12: 1:31.84 (σ = 6.70)

times (reset):
1:30.02, 1:33.41, 1:53.85, 1:16.31, 1:46.10, 1:36.38, 1:24.96, 1:27.84, 1:34.44, 1:29.21, 1:20.50, 1:35.51


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 18, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 26: 1:11.68*
1:22.18 1:02.72 1:07.31 1:13.90 1:13.58 1:09.09 1:09.16 1:12.80 1:16.03 1:09.97 1:15.69 1:09.28
Comment: 444 is the only puzzle that I am doing good solves at recently. One of my best averages with a sub 1:10 3/5 in there  Best Average 3/5: 1:09.99 (1:02.72 1:07.31 1:13.90 1:13.58 1:09.09)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 25: 1:14.82*
1:25.50 1:22.44 1:19.36 1:07.08 1:08.90 1:10.46 1:12.61 1:11.55 1:24.41 1:17.09 1:08.91 1:12.50
Comment: Nice warming up. Bad beginning though. Best Average 3/5: 1:10.30 (1:07.08 1:08.90 1:10.46 1:12.61 1:11.55)


----------



## otsyke (Aug 18, 2011)

PB Ao5 and Ao12! sub-1:50!!!

4x4x4 cube
Aug 18, 2011 11:52:45 AM - 12:38:03 PM

Mean: 1:44.61
Standard deviation: 10.32
Best Time: 1:32.32
Worst Time: 2:07.11

Best average of 5: 1:36.82
7-11 - (1:52.95) 1:33.33 1:40.29 (1:32.32) 1:36.83

*Best average of 12: 1:43.58*
1-12 - 1:32.68 1:55.27 1:40.65 1:44.56 1:46.30 (2:07.11) 1:52.95 1:33.33 1:40.29 (1:32.32) 1:36.83 1:52.98

1. 1:32.68 L' Rw' R D2 B Fw' D' Uw R2 D2 R2 Uw Rw B' Uw2 Fw' D' B2 R' F' U Rw' U2 R Fw2 L' B' Fw' L2 Rw' B' Fw U2 L2 R' Fw L2 U' L R
2. 1:55.27 L2 R' U2 Fw' D' U R2 Uw F R F2 Uw2 Fw' Uw U Fw D' L' D' B' D' F' R2 D2 B F' Uw' B' U F' Uw U2 R2 D Fw D2 R' D' L Uw'
3. 1:40.65 Uw L' Uw' Rw D' B2 Rw' U2 Fw' F D' F R U2 B2 R2 F2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 R Uw U2 L2 R2 B2 Rw2 R Uw2 R2 Uw' U Rw' R' B' D Fw L' B Fw2
4. 1:44.56 L B' F Uw2 Fw' F L' Uw' Rw' R F Rw R2 Fw2 F Rw2 R' U Fw' Uw U' L F D' B' Rw D2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 F Uw2 F Uw2 Rw2 R' U2
5. 1:46.30 Fw2 F2 R D' Uw' Fw2 F Uw Rw2 Uw2 Rw B2 Uw' B2 R2 B F' Rw' D L2 B2 Rw2 D2 L2 R2 D' Rw2 F' D' Fw2 L' Uw2 L2 Rw F R2 B Fw F2 L2
6. 2:07.11 B U2 B' F L' F Uw' B' R U2 R2 Uw2 R' Fw2 U2 L' F2 D' F' R D Fw Rw R2 B2 Fw2 L R' D F U F' U Fw' L D' R U R2 F2
7. 1:52.95 B U L2 Rw D Uw2 Rw2 B' R' F' L Rw B2 L D2 Uw' L Rw' Fw' D2 U' R B' F' D' U L' D R Uw' R D2 U2 L Fw Uw U Fw F' L
8. 1:33.33 Fw D' L' Uw' B2 D Rw R2 U B' Fw U L' Uw B2 Rw' B2 Fw' D2 U2 F' Rw2 B2 F2 Rw B' F D2 U' L2 D2 Uw B Rw2 Fw' Rw' Uw Rw2 R2 D'
9. 1:40.29 Fw D L D Uw L' U B2 L R' D' L' B' L' Rw' R2 B Fw2 F L B L' F' D' L' Rw2 U2 F U Fw' L' Rw' Uw' L' Uw2 B F D2 F' R'
10. 1:32.32 F Uw U' Rw B2 F' Rw F2 U Fw F R D2 U' Fw' U2 B' R2 Fw Rw' U' R' D2 Fw U Fw F' Uw2 R Fw' R F D' B' U' F L' Rw' Fw2 D'
11. 1:36.83 Fw2 F' D Uw2 L D' Uw U L2 Uw' U Fw L' Rw' D' U' R2 F' D2 F Rw' R2 B F Rw' U R' Uw B F2 L2 Rw' D2 L2 Uw2 B' D2 Uw Fw2 F'
12. 1:52.98 B F Uw2 Rw' U L D2 Uw' U2 R2 D B2 L B2 U' F' D U2 L' F D B R' F' Uw U' F2 D F2 R2 F L D B F Rw' Uw U2 Rw R2


----------



## Zoé (Aug 18, 2011)

*Round 26 = 1:15.37*
1:14.77 1:16.21 1:09.15 1:14.27 1:09.88 1:18.16 1:15.13 1:14.53 1:12.36 1:20.44 1:19.56 1:18.88
Sooooo many double parities O.O But quite consistent so I'm happy 

*Round 25 =1.17.05 *
1:14.91 1:13.06 1:17.16 1:22.30 1:12.25 1:09.90 1:24.55 1:12.83 1:27.77 1:12.94 1:23.65 1:16.80


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 18, 2011)

round 26
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:02.15
worst time: 1:41.82

current avg5: 1:15.38 (σ = 7.14)
best avg5: 1:15.38 (σ = 7.14)

current avg12: 1:18.18 (σ = 7.82)
best avg12: 1:18.18 (σ = 7.82)

session avg: 1:18.18 (σ = 7.82)
session mean: 1:18.81

1. 1:10.04 
2. 1:14.14 
3. 1:19.43 
4. 1:18.10 
5. 1:20.59 
6. 1:16.67 
7. (1:41.82) 
8. 1:36.70 
9. 1:16.88 
10. 1:23.28 
11. 1:05.98 
12. (1:02.15)


----------



## Mikel (Aug 18, 2011)

*Average: 2:21.99*
Round 26

Standard Deviation: 9.16
Best Time: 2:00.66
Worst Time: 2:37.47
Individual Times:
1.	(2:00.66)	
2.	2:36.02	
3.	2:24.90	
4.	(2:37.47)	
5.	2:04.30	
6.	2:31.69	
7.	2:08.43	
8.	2:10.19	
9.	2:27.66	
10.	2:25.43	
11.	2:25.58	
12.	2:25.66


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 20, 2011)

1:45.47, 1:31.39, 1:48.44, 1:45.65, 1:57.96, 1:59.02, 1:42.89, 1:42.85, 1:44.83, 1:49.09, 1:32.23, 1:37.55= 1:44.70


----------



## gbcuber (Aug 20, 2011)

Round 26

Statistics for 08-20-2011 13:01:44

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: *1:10.12*
Standard Deviation: 6.71
Best Time: 57.58
Worst Time: 1:21.99
Individual Times:
1.	1:09.69	L' Rw' R D2 B Fw' D' Uw R2 D2 R2 Uw Rw B' Uw2 Fw' D' B2 R' F' U Rw' U2 R Fw2 L' B' Fw' L2 Rw' B' Fw U2 L2 R' Fw L2 U' L R
2.	1:11.67	L2 R' U2 Fw' D' U R2 Uw F R F2 Uw2 Fw' Uw U Fw D' L' D' B' D' F' R2 D2 B F' Uw' B' U F' Uw U2 R2 D Fw D2 R' D' L Uw'
3.	1:21.99	Uw L' Uw' Rw D' B2 Rw' U2 Fw' F D' F R U2 B2 R2 F2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 R Uw U2 L2 R2 B2 Rw2 R Uw2 R2 Uw' U Rw' R' B' D Fw L' B Fw2	boo
4.	1:07.73	L B' F Uw2 Fw' F L' Uw' Rw' R F Rw R2 Fw2 F Rw2 R' U Fw' Uw U' L F D' B' Rw D2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 F Uw2 F Uw2 Rw2 R' U2
5.	1:14.00	Fw2 F2 R D' Uw' Fw2 F Uw Rw2 Uw2 Rw B2 Uw' B2 R2 B F' Rw' D L2 B2 Rw2 D2 L2 R2 D' Rw2 F' D' Fw2 L' Uw2 L2 Rw F R2 B Fw F2 L2
6.	1:19.64	B U2 B' F L' F Uw' B' R U2 R2 Uw2 R' Fw2 U2 L' F2 D' F' R D Fw Rw R2 B2 Fw2 L R' D F U F' U Fw' L D' R U R2 F2
7.	1:00.90	B U L2 Rw D Uw2 Rw2 B' R' F' L Rw B2 L D2 Uw' L Rw' Fw' D2 U' R B' F' D' U L' D R Uw' R D2 U2 L Fw Uw U Fw F' L
8.	1:05.86	Fw D' L' Uw' B2 D Rw R2 U B' Fw U L' Uw B2 Rw' B2 Fw' D2 U2 F' Rw2 B2 F2 Rw B' F D2 U' L2 D2 Uw B Rw2 Fw' Rw' Uw Rw2 R2 D'
9.	1:10.92	Fw D L D Uw L' U B2 L R' D' L' B' L' Rw' R2 B Fw2 F L B L' F' D' L' Rw2 U2 F U Fw' L' Rw' Uw' L' Uw2 B F D2 F' R'
10.	57.58	F Uw U' Rw B2 F' Rw F2 U Fw F R D2 U' Fw' U2 B' R2 Fw Rw' U' R' D2 Fw U Fw F' Uw2 R Fw' R F D' B' U' F L' Rw' Fw2 D'	YES PB
11.	1:07.27	Fw2 F' D Uw2 L D' Uw U L2 Uw' U Fw L' Rw' D' U' R2 F' D2 F Rw' R2 B F Rw' U R' Uw B F2 L2 Rw' D2 L2 Uw2 B' D2 Uw Fw2 F'
12.	1:14.20	B F Uw2 Rw' U L D2 Uw' U2 R2 D B2 L B2 U' F' D U2 L' F D B R' F' Uw U' F2 D F2 R2 F L D B F Rw' Uw U2 Rw R2

57.58 is my first sub 1!!!!! Looked at the timer when I got to PLL and it was 53.xx, so I shot it into overdrive


----------



## APdRF (Aug 20, 2011)

Average of 12: 1:18.50 [SD= 7.86]
1:20.94 1:14.07 (1:08.23) (1:38.71) 1:12.90 1:13.65 1:16.92 1:16.09 1:25.63 1:27.22 1:21.99 1:15.57


----------



## M4rQu5 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Markus Parviainen, Round 26: 1:42.02
*1:58.04, 2:19.83, 1:38.87, 1:30.63, 1:42.62, 1:32.91, 1:40.97, 1:54.73, 1:39.42, 1:30.59, 1:33.86, 1:48.18

Started hellishly slow and popped in the middle... Oh and I'm using Yau now.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 21, 2011)

round 26: 1:12.29

times: 1:02.66, 1:07.13, 1:21.01, 1:13.53, 1:07.27, 1:04.66, 1:20.87, 1:17.81, 1:15.14, 1:16.62, 1:16.26, 1:03.58

PB ao12


----------



## Selkie (Aug 22, 2011)

*Round 26

Average: 1:50.72*

1:55.49, 1:59.84, 1:44.83, 1:58.44, 2:33.20, 1:35.23, 1:43.70, 1:47.36, 1:43.15, 2:11.81, 1:41.47, 1:41.07

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:35.23
worst time: 2:33.20

current avg5: 1:43.99 (σ = 2.48)
best avg5: 1:43.99 (σ = 2.48)

current avg12: 1:50.72 (σ = 9.70)
best avg12: 1:50.72 (σ = 9.70)

session avg: 1:50.72 (σ = 9.70)
session mean: 1:52.97
Massively inconsistent.



ianography said:


> Oh my god where did you get those scrambles. They were amazing, I got both an amazing single and an amazing average



WCA scrambler. They had some lovely looking centers, didn't they, pity I did not take advantage of them


----------



## Selkie (Aug 23, 2011)

*Round 26 (16th August 2011 - 23rd August 2011) Results:*

1. ianography 56.62
2. zzdanielzz29 59.23
3. TiLiMayor 1:05.69
4. gbcuber 1:10.12
5. Arnaud van Galen 1:11.68
6. cityzach 1:12.29
7. Zoé 1:15.37
8. Pandadudex96 1:18.18
9. APdRF 1:18.50
10. Tall5001 1:26.50
11. Daniel Liamitz 1:31.84
12. Markus Parviainen 1:42.02
13. otsyke 1:43.58
14. Thunderbolt 1:44.70
15. Selkie 1:50.72
16. 4EverCuber 2:08.24
17. Mikel 2:21.99


Great to see so many participants  Goal bands and amended rules still to come. Been really busy at work so ensuring the important stuff is done first and on time like results and scrambles.


*Round 27 (23rd August 2011 - 30th August 2011) Scrambles:*

B' Fw' F2 Rw R2 Fw R U' R' U Fw' L' Uw U2 Fw Uw L2 F' D2 Rw' Uw' U Fw F' Uw2 B' F2 D2 Uw' L U' B2 D2 B2 F L Fw' D R' B'

L' D R2 Fw' Uw R Uw' Rw' Uw2 F2 Rw2 B' D2 Uw B' F2 D Rw2 Fw R2 F Uw2 Rw' R B2 Rw Fw D B' Fw R B2 F2 D' L Rw' F' U B D

B Fw R Uw2 Rw' R' F R' U2 R B' Uw F' L2 B' Rw' D2 Uw2 U' Fw' U B2 Fw L2 Uw' Fw2 U F2 Rw' F D' U' Fw Uw2 F D' Rw2 F' L2 B

R D2 F' D2 L Fw L2 Rw2 R2 D Rw2 Fw' F' R Uw Fw F U B' L' B2 Uw' L R B Uw U R' U' R Fw' Rw' Fw2 Uw' L Rw' R2 U L2 B

L2 Fw F Uw' U2 F2 Rw F' R2 Fw2 R2 Uw' Rw' R' Fw R Fw' R' B D' Uw' U Fw' L' Uw F L' Uw F Uw2 U L' U' L B' D' U' Fw' Rw' B2

Rw2 D L2 Uw Rw2 Fw2 U2 B R2 F L B2 Fw Uw L' B F2 L2 D Uw2 L D U B F2 R Fw2 Uw Rw D2 U2 L' Rw2 Fw D F2 Rw2 Uw' U Fw'

B Fw2 Uw2 Rw' U' Rw U' R' D Rw' R2 B2 Uw U' L F2 L Rw' Fw' F2 D2 B' L D2 Fw U2 Rw' Fw Rw' R' U' R2 D2 Uw2 L' U' Rw Fw U R'

R2 Uw' U' Fw R D Uw2 F2 R F' D B Fw D' R D L2 Uw Fw F' Rw U2 L B' L D2 Fw' L Rw Fw' Rw R2 F' D Uw' Rw2 B L B' U'

D U L2 Rw' D2 L2 Uw L' Uw' U L' B D2 Uw' R' Fw2 U2 R B' Fw R D2 U' F2 L' Uw' U B' Uw2 B2 Fw F2 Rw2 D2 U2 F L' F' Uw U2

D' U2 L2 Fw' F2 Uw F2 D R Fw' Uw U L2 D' Rw Fw2 L' Fw F D2 Uw' U2 L' R2 B U2 L Uw2 B' R B2 D' Rw2 Uw' L2 R' U' Rw2 F' D

L' Rw' R2 D' Uw R2 Fw2 R Fw Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw' R2 D L Uw2 L' D2 Uw' R' B' D2 F' Rw' B Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw' U2 B' F R2 U2 Fw2 R' B2 D2 B'

U2 F' R Fw R Uw2 L2 Uw' B Fw' F' U Rw' D' Uw2 Rw B' F2 Uw2 L2 Rw' Uw B2 Rw2 Uw2 U L' R' D2 Rw B L2 D' L' B' F' Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw2


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 23, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:02.08
worst time: 1:27.03

current avg5: 1:07.00 (σ = 3.51)
best avg5: 1:07.00 (σ = 3.51)

current avg12: 1:11.53 (σ = 5.96)
best avg12: 1:11.53 (σ = 5.96)

session avg: 1:11.53 (σ = 5.96)
session mean: 1:12.04

times (reset):
1:06.98, 1:06.58, 1:21.24, 1:08.16, 1:14.62, 1:19.33, 1:27.03, 1:02.08, 1:11.70, 1:03.25, 1:06.04, 1:17.43


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Aug 24, 2011)

zzdanielzz29 ROUND 17
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 44.24
worst time: 1:02.07

current avg5: 59.46 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 54.16 (σ = 1.55)

current avg12: 56.79 (σ = 2.27)
best avg12: 56.79 (σ = 2.27)

session avg: 56.79 (σ = 2.27)
session mean: 56.18

times (reset):
56.49, 52.20, 54.29, 57.31, 55.99,( 44.24), 57.00, (1:02.07), 58.53, 1:00.09, 59.75, 56.24

WOW!!! MAN!!!! WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE SCRAMBLES!!!!! THEY WERE AMAZING!!!
i break PB single( 44.24) , averange of 5 PB (54.16) , averange of 12 PB ( 56.79) DDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## otsyke (Aug 24, 2011)

*ROUND 27*
Statistics for 08-24-2011 12:15:32

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 1:53.16*
Standard Deviation: 12.45
Best Time: 1:28.77
Worst Time: 2:16.32
Individual Times:
1.	1:28.77	
2.	1:35.13	
3.	1:53.60	
4.	1:52.93	
5.	2:00.96	
6.	1:53.11	
7.	2:06.14	
8.	1:43.46	
9.	2:01.80	
10.	1:54.27	
11.	2:16.32	
12.	1:51.46	

two good singles (PB the first one!), rest is crap


----------



## APdRF (Aug 24, 2011)

Average of 12: 1:17.69
1:18.25 1:14.33 1:18.06 1:13.36 (1:09.17) 1:20.47 1:15.20 1:14.58 1:20.78 1:21.97 (1:29.91) 1:19.87


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 24, 2011)

*Round 27*

*2:14.06*

Standard Deviation: 14.06

1. (2:48.95) PLL parity
2. 2:04.95 OLL & PLL parity
3. 2:00.75 OLL parity
4. 2:00.61 OLL parity
5. 2:13.91 OLL & PLL parity
6. 2:17.47 OLL & PLL parity
7. 2:03.59 OLL & PLL parity
8. 2:13.25 OLL & PLL parity
9. 2:13.45 OLL & PLL parity
10. 2:31.28 OLL & PLL parity
11. 2:21.77 OLL & PLL parity
12. (1:58.70) OLL parity

I'm pretty discouraged with these times.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 25, 2011)

Round 27

Average: *1:24.61*

(1:35.97) 1:18.18 1:24.34 1:28.71 1:26.30 1:26.02 1:30.19 1:25.76 1:25.24 1:20.18 1:21.22 (1:15.19)

Not bad sub 1:25 but i didnt do 4x4 for like 5 days so i wasnt used to it took about 6 solves to warm up 1 being the first of this average! ending was nice though!


----------



## Mikel (Aug 25, 2011)

*Average: 2:12.81*
Round 27



Spoiler



Standard Deviation: 11.12
Best Time: 1:51.96+
Worst Time: 2:41.71
Individual Times:
1.	2:28.88	
2.	(1:51.96+)	
3.	2:00.94	
4.	2:00.75	
5.	2:28.68	
6.	2:15.22	
7.	1:52.25+	
8.	2:09.36	
9.	2:19.88	
10.	2:25.43	
11.	(2:41.71)	
12.	2:06.75


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey what would you guys think of this being Bi weekly not just weekly. I love practicing 4x4 and need more motivation to keep it up. This would help. What do you think Selkie?


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 27, 2011)

1:55.99, 1:38.36, 1:27.14, 1:35.81, 2:08.07, 1:49.36, 1:28.27, 1:36.78, 1:41.97, 1:32.32, 1:53.24, 2:03.74= 1:43.58


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 27, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 27: 1:16.05*
DNF 1:21.25 1:12.19 1:05.05 1:21.21 1:12.83 1:11.30 1:17.25 1:21.15 1:14.11 1:08.31 1:20.93
Comment: Took me too long to get warmed up and had too many (OLL)parities. The DNF was a missed diagonal PLL parity on the back


----------



## Riley (Aug 27, 2011)

I just started 4x4 seriously today.

*Riley, Round 27, 2:13.08*

2:04.03, 2.16.08, 2:10.57, 2:16.01, 2:02,12, 2:14.18, (2:01.64), 2:22.45, 2.20.79, (2:28.79), 2:23.87, 2:06.70

So terrible at the end, because I've never ever done more than 3 4x4 solves in a row.  On the last solve, I tried my best to get a sub 2, lol. (I've never ever gotten a sub 2.)

EDIT: Don't want to spam so @Tall5001

I use reduction, but I just looked up the Yau method, and am watching monkeydude1313's tutorial and it looks pretty interesting (in a good way). Thanks.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 27, 2011)

Riley said:


> I just started 4x4 seriously today.
> 
> *Riley, Round 27, 2:13.08*
> 
> ...


 
What method do you use? If its not Yau try it you will get better so much faster!


----------



## Selkie (Aug 28, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Hey what would you guys think of this being Bi weekly not just weekly. I love practicing 4x4 and need more motivation to keep it up. This would help. What do you think Selkie?


 
Heh, I am quite happy to go to bi-weekly. I just wonder how well it will be received for those with slightly less time on their hands.

I will start posting intermediate scrambles on Fridays, as well as Tuesdays, and see what the take up is like. Results will still be posted weekly for the time being for both weeks rounds.

My apologies for not implementing or posting my proposed changes to date. Work has been hectic but with a weeks incoming leave I will get this done this week.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 28, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Heh, I am quite happy to go to bi-weekly. I just wonder how well it will be received for those with slightly less time on their hands.
> 
> I will start posting intermediate scrambles on Fridays, as well as Tuesdays, and see what the take up is like. Results will still be posted weekly for the time being for both weeks rounds.
> 
> My apologies for not implementing or posting my proposed changes to date. Work has been hectic but with a weeks incoming leave I will get this done this week.


 
Cool thanks!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 28, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Hey what would you guys think of this being Bi weekly not just weekly. I love practicing 4x4 and need more motivation to keep it up. This would help. What do you think Selkie?


 
Bi-weekly! YES
and make the rules "get 3 subxxx averages without any non subxxx averages to graduate". So if you do round99, round100 and round103 with good results and don't have any result for round101 and round102 you will still graduate.


----------



## Zoé (Aug 28, 2011)

*Round 27 = 1:13.97*
1:05.75 1:09.94 1:13.11 1:04.03 1:18.88 1:21.61 1:17.72 1:08.96 1:19.09 1:16.72 1:13.33 1:16.18
Quite a good average for me  Centers were mostly really nice !

And I'd also love to have the race bi-weekly


----------



## Mikel (Aug 28, 2011)

Why is yau so good? I don't get it please explain


----------



## Selkie (Aug 28, 2011)

Mikel said:


> Why is yau so good? I don't get it please explain


 
I guess the main advantages are:-

1. Easier pairing of 1st three edges since you do not have to worry about messing up centres because only 2 centres solved at this stage
2. Easier edge pairing of rest of edges since all unsolved are in U layer or in F2L slots, none in D layer
3. You skip the cross stage since this is solved earlier. Especially valuable as the the cross is done without inspection

I may have missed a few. I switched to Yau a few weeks ago and I have to say I am absolutely loving it. Got a 1:35.xx Ao5 yesterday 




Also given the general approval of bi weekly we will start that with immediate effect. I hope Tuesday/Friday seems OK for all.





AvGalen said:


> and make the rules "get 3 subxxx averages without any non subxxx averages to graduate". So if you do round99, round100 and round103 with good results and don't have any result for round101 and round102 you will still graduate.



Good suggestion. In fact for rules I was going to quite closely follow Mike's 3x3 20 race rules which seem very sensible. The only alteration being the banded goal times of 2:00, 1:30 and 1:00.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Aug 28, 2011)

Markus P. Round 27: 1:37.72
(1:59.90), 1:39.84, 1:37.97, 1:34.71, 1:42.89, 1:28.15, 1:46.60, (1:24.41), 1:40.80, 1:37.36, 1:29.17, 1:39.72


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 29, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Good suggestion. In fact for rules I was going to quite closely follow Mike's 3x3 20 race rules which seem very sensible. The only alteration being the banded goal times of 2:00, 1:30 and 1:00.



Following Mike's ideas is always a good idea


----------



## Selkie (Aug 29, 2011)

*Round 27

Average: 1:48.69*

1:39.21, 1:41.02, 1:44.09, 1:50.77, 1:41.83, 1:41.97, 1:52.43, 1:39.04, 2:04.58, 2:00.56, 2:00.44, 1:54.62

First half of the average was good then looks like second half was done by me 2 months ago!!

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:39.04
worst time: 2:04.58

current avg5: 1:58.54 (σ = 2.77)
best avg5: 1:42.31 (σ = 1.30)

current avg12: 1:48.69 (σ = 7.71)
best avg12: 1:48.69 (σ = 7.71)

session avg: 1:48.69 (σ = 7.71)
session mean: 1:49.21


----------



## Selkie (Aug 30, 2011)

*Round 27 (Tuesday 23rd August 2011 - Tuesday 30th August 2011) Results:*


1. zzdanielzz29 56.79
2. Pandadudex96 1:11.53
3. Zoé 1:13.97
4. Arnaud van Galen 1:16.05
5. APdRF 1:17.69
6. Tall5001 1:24.61
7. Markus Parviainen 1:37.72
8. Thunderbolt 1:43.58
9. Selkie 1:48.69
10. otsyke 1:53.16
11. Mikel 2:12.81
12. Riley 2:13.08
13. 4EverCuber 2:14.06

*PLEASE NOTE:* The switch to bi weekly is in effect from now by popular request. Round 28 is for today until Friday, results and scrambles will now be posted between approximately 8:00pm and 10:00pm GMT on Tuesdays and Fridays. In addition new rules will be posted this week as I have a weeks annual leave. They will have been posted and in effect for Fridays round.

*Graduations:* According to the current standing rules *zzdanielzz29* has not qualified yet. However according to the rules I will be changing to you have qualified. So I will leave the decission to you. 'Congratulations' or 'See you next week' (delete where applicable) 


*Round 28 (Tuesday 30th August 2011 - Friday 2nd September 2011) Scrambles:*

U Fw2 F Uw Rw U Rw' F2 U' L Rw' Fw2 U' F Rw D U L2 U' Fw' F2 U2 R U' B F' R F Uw L Fw U' L' Rw F' Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw U'

L2 D2 B D2 R' D2 Rw F2 Rw D' F Rw' D' Fw2 R' Fw F L R Uw R' D2 Fw2 F D' L R D2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 F2 L' D Uw U' L2 D' Fw2 F2

L D2 Uw B' Fw2 L' F U' B Rw' D2 Uw' L' Rw' R U2 B Fw R Fw D R' Fw' U R B Uw' U2 B2 Fw U' Rw D2 L' R' U Fw' R Fw R'

B' U' B' Rw2 B2 F' D' U' R' F' Uw2 Rw R' Uw2 B2 Uw' B Fw2 L2 Rw' R B' F Uw2 L' U Fw2 F Uw2 U Rw' U Rw' R F' D2 Uw' F' Uw' R2

L' Rw R' U Rw2 Fw' Rw B' Uw U2 B2 L F Uw2 R2 D' B' Uw' U B' Rw2 U' R2 D U2 B' L R D Uw' R D U2 Fw U' Rw' B F2 U Rw2

Rw2 F U' R Uw2 Rw' R D2 F' R2 U Fw' D Uw2 U2 L' F2 D F2 Rw' D B R D Uw Rw Fw' D L' D2 Fw' F U L' Rw2 Uw' U2 L Rw' F

Fw F D L' F Uw' R' F L2 Rw U' L U L2 Uw' R' U2 Fw U' L F L' B2 L2 R2 U L U2 B' Uw2 L Rw' D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 Fw' F'

Rw Uw' R' Fw L R2 Uw2 R Fw U R' F U B2 D Uw B F2 L Fw D2 Fw L Fw F' L B2 Uw2 F' D U B2 D Rw2 Uw Fw' F Uw2 U B'

L2 R' B D2 L' Fw2 D' Uw U B2 D' Uw' R' U Fw' Uw2 L2 R U2 F2 Uw' U B2 D B' Uw Rw' Uw L' Rw2 R' B2 Uw' B F Rw' Fw F2 L Rw

D Uw B F' Uw B' Rw' B D2 U2 F' Rw' D2 R Uw2 L2 R2 B' Rw Uw R2 D' L2 R' Fw F' Uw' F' U' L2 Fw Uw B Rw R2 U' L2 Rw Uw' B

D2 B L2 B2 U' L' R2 D' F Uw2 R' U F' L2 B2 D Uw U2 F2 D R B Rw B' L R' Uw' Rw2 U' Rw2 Uw Fw' F L' Uw U' F Uw L Rw2

B Fw F2 Uw' L Uw2 B2 Fw F' R2 Fw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 Uw' Rw R2 F' D' B F D2 Uw' B Fw' Uw Fw2 Rw R U2 Fw2 R Fw' Uw2 R2 U Rw R2 D Fw'


----------



## otsyke (Aug 30, 2011)

*28 ROUND*

very bad average this week...except for some singles

4x4x4 cube
Aug 30, 2011 10:05:15 PM - 10:40:21 PM

Mean: DNF
Standard deviation: 18.81
Best Time: 1:33.99
Worst Time: DNF

Best average of 5: 1:45.20
7-11 - 1:37.54 (2:21.04) 1:54.25 1:43.82 (1:33.99)

*Best average of 12: 2:03.29*
1-12 - 2:08.98 (DNF) 1:58.68 1:57.92 2:19.95 2:37.96 1:37.54 2:21.04 1:54.25 1:43.82 (1:33.99) 1:52.77

1. 2:08.98 U Fw2 F Uw Rw U Rw' F2 U' L Rw' Fw2 U' F Rw D U L2 U' Fw' F2 U2 R U' B F' R F Uw L Fw U' L' Rw F' Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw U'
2. DNF L2 D2 B D2 R' D2 Rw F2 Rw D' F Rw' D' Fw2 R' Fw F L R Uw R' D2 Fw2 F D' L R D2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 F2 L' D Uw U' L2 D' Fw2 F2
3. 1:58.68 L D2 Uw B' Fw2 L' F U' B Rw' D2 Uw' L' Rw' R U2 B Fw R Fw D R' Fw' U R B Uw' U2 B2 Fw U' Rw D2 L' R' U Fw' R Fw R'
4. 1:57.92 B' U' B' Rw2 B2 F' D' U' R' F' Uw2 Rw R' Uw2 B2 Uw' B Fw2 L2 Rw' R B' F Uw2 L' U Fw2 F Uw2 U Rw' U Rw' R F' D2 Uw' F' Uw' R2
5. 2:19.95 L' Rw R' U Rw2 Fw' Rw B' Uw U2 B2 L F Uw2 R2 D' B' Uw' U B' Rw2 U' R2 D U2 B' L R D Uw' R D U2 Fw U' Rw' B F2 U Rw2
6. 2:37.96 Rw2 F U' R Uw2 Rw' R D2 F' R2 U Fw' D Uw2 U2 L' F2 D F2 Rw' D B R D Uw Rw Fw' D L' D2 Fw' F U L' Rw2 Uw' U2 L Rw' F
7. 1:37.54 Fw F D L' F Uw' R' F L2 Rw U' L U L2 Uw' R' U2 Fw U' L F L' B2 L2 R2 U L U2 B' Uw2 L Rw' D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 Fw' F'
8. 2:21.04 Rw Uw' R' Fw L R2 Uw2 R Fw U R' F U B2 D Uw B F2 L Fw D2 Fw L Fw F' L B2 Uw2 F' D U B2 D Rw2 Uw Fw' F Uw2 U B'
9. 1:54.25 L2 R' B D2 L' Fw2 D' Uw U B2 D' Uw' R' U Fw' Uw2 L2 R U2 F2 Uw' U B2 D B' Uw Rw' Uw L' Rw2 R' B2 Uw' B F Rw' Fw F2 L Rw
10. 1:43.82 D Uw B F' Uw B' Rw' B D2 U2 F' Rw' D2 R Uw2 L2 R2 B' Rw Uw R2 D' L2 R' Fw F' Uw' F' U' L2 Fw Uw B Rw R2 U' L2 Rw Uw' B
11. 1:33.99 D2 B L2 B2 U' L' R2 D' F Uw2 R' U F' L2 B2 D Uw U2 F2 D R B Rw B' L R' Uw' Rw2 U' Rw2 Uw Fw' F L' Uw U' F Uw L Rw2
12. 1:52.77 B Fw F2 Uw' L Uw2 B2 Fw F' R2 Fw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 Uw' Rw R2 F' D' B F D2 Uw' B Fw' Uw Fw2 Rw R U2 Fw2 R Fw' Uw2 R2 U Rw R2 D Fw'


----------



## M4rQu5 (Aug 31, 2011)

Markus P. Round 28: 1:31:52
1:33.95, 1:34.82, 1:38.51, 1:28.75, 1:28.10, (1:49.60), 1:46.76, 1:27.79, 1:27.52, 1:23.53, 1:25.47, (1:15.54)


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 1, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 28: 1:20.05*
1:30.03 1:21.84 1:17.59 1:13.80 1:08.09 1:22.28 1:26.69 1:18.53 1:21.50 1:23.25 1:18.90 1:16.09
Comment: Cleaning time for this cube...but I hate cleaning. Did the same average on an X-Cube4....
58.47 1:16.94 58.18 1:09.75 1:02.50 1:05.84 1:13.55 1:03.65 1:12.86 1:13.58 1:12.18 1:01.44 = 1:07.38 with Best Average 3/5: 1:03.57 (58.47 1:16.94 58.18 1:09.75 1:02.50). Not very lucky with parities either and no skips....Zoé is not getting that cube back


----------



## Zoé (Sep 1, 2011)

*Round 28 = 1:11.80*
1:06.69 1:05.86 1:20.25 1:29.41 1:04.30 1:17.66 1:04.69 1:16.33 1:04.77 1:09.31 1:17.33 1:15.08



AvGalen said:


> *Arnaud van Galen, Round 28: 1:20.05*
> 1:30.03 1:21.84 1:17.59 1:13.80 1:08.09 1:22.28 1:26.69 1:18.53 1:21.50 1:23.25 1:18.90 1:16.09
> Comment: Cleaning time for this cube...but I hate cleaning. Did the same average on an X-Cube4....
> 58.47 1:16.94 58.18 1:09.75 1:02.50 1:05.84 1:13.55 1:03.65 1:12.86 1:13.58 1:12.18 1:01.44 = 1:07.38 with Best Average 3/5: 1:03.57 (58.47 1:16.94 58.18 1:09.75 1:02.50). Not very lucky with parities either and no skips....Zoé is not getting that cube back



You mean : yes yes yes, Zoé is getting that cube back because Zoé also rules with her cube ?


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 1, 2011)

Zoé said:


> *Round 28 = 1:11.80*
> 1:06.69 1:05.86 1:20.25 1:29.41 1:04.30 1:17.66 1:04.69 1:16.33 1:04.77 1:09.31 1:17.33 1:15.08
> 
> You mean : yes yes yes, Zoé is getting that cube back because Zoé also rules with her cube ?


 
She will get it back after Worlds


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Sep 1, 2011)

round 28

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:10.59
worst time: 1:31.88

current avg5: 1:20.34 (σ = 3.86)
best avg5: 1:20.34 (σ = 3.86)

current avg12: 1:21.65 (σ = 5.78)
best avg12: 1:21.65 (σ = 5.78)

session avg: 1:21.65 (σ = 5.78)
session mean: 1:21.58

times (reset):
1:21.83, 1:10.59, 1:28.52, 1:25.46, 1:31.88, 1:15.50, 1:24.36, 1:24.16, 1:15.06, 1:21.80, 1:10.65, 1:29.19

whoohohoh PB ao5 and ao12!!!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 1, 2011)

best time: 59.90
worst time: 1:27.82

current avg5: 1:12.18 (σ = 4.46)
best avg5: 1:10.43 (σ = 3.63)

current avg12: 1:12.61 (σ = 6.99)
best avg12: 1:12.61 (σ = 6.99)

session avg: 1:12.61 (σ = 6.99)
session mean: 1:11.46

1:13.71, (59.90), 1:15.65, 1:14.99, 1:06.12, 1:10.16, 1:27.82, 1:10.34, 1:18.34, 1:01.11, (DNF), 1:07.88


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 2, 2011)

Round 28

Average: *1:27.38*

(1:40.52) 1:27.46 1:31.93 1:26.58 (1:13.25) 1:29.94 1:37.84 1:23.27 1:26.03 1:40.03 1:14.46 1:16.22

Not bad bad but got distracted on some of the solves


----------



## Samania (Sep 2, 2011)

This looks like fun ^^ 

*Round 28: 1:34.27 *

1:31.45, 1:26.63, 1:43.54, 1:39.10, 1:27.64, 1:40.44, 1:19.66, 1:42.03, 1:42.75, 1:30.03, 1:24.60, 1:38.02 = *1:34.27*

Possibly the first 4x4 Average of 12 I've ever done.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Sep 2, 2011)

Statistics for 09-01-2011 21:27:45
*TiLiMayor - Ronda 28
Average: 1:00.47*

Standard Deviation: 3.86
56.86 DP, 1:10.16 DP, 55.46 NP, (1:14.61) DP, 1:04.72 OP, 55.47 PP, 1:00.18 PP, 59.88 OP, 1:01.96 OP, 1:00.34 OP, (55.33) NP, 59.69 DP

So many lockups when fixing orientation parity, my edge lookahead killed the average..


----------



## Riley (Sep 2, 2011)

*Riley, Round 28, 2:04.57*

1:59.86, 2:10.67, 2:07.07, (1:46.72), 1:53.79, (2:14.63), 1:49.53, 2:01.84, 2:10.90, 2:05.09, 2:11.17, 2:10.65

Yay my second week of 4x4. Hopefully I'll be able to be sub 2 by next week.


----------



## APdRF (Sep 2, 2011)

1:18.33 1:19.60 1:24.22 (1:06.25) 1:15.20 1:23.13 1:22.32 1:15.94 1:20.12 1:22.48 (1:35.00) 1:20.58= 1:20.19

The worst average that I do in ages!


----------



## chikato_tan (Sep 2, 2011)

Chikato_tan, Round 28: 56.31

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 56.31
Standard Deviation: 3.63
Best Time: 50.81
Worst Time: 1:06.38
Individual Times:
1.	53.15	U Fw2 F Uw Rw U Rw' F2 U' L Rw' Fw2 U' F Rw D U L2 U' Fw' F2 U2 R U' B F' R F Uw L Fw U' L' Rw F' Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw U'
2.	55.45	L2 D2 B D2 R' D2 Rw F2 Rw D' F Rw' D' Fw2 R' Fw F L R Uw R' D2 Fw2 F D' L R D2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 F2 L' D Uw U' L2 D' Fw2 F2
3.	56.73	L D2 Uw B' Fw2 L' F U' B Rw' D2 Uw' L' Rw' R U2 B Fw R Fw D R' Fw' U R B Uw' U2 B2 Fw U' Rw D2 L' R' U Fw' R Fw R'
4.	53.70	B' U' B' Rw2 B2 F' D' U' R' F' Uw2 Rw R' Uw2 B2 Uw' B Fw2 L2 Rw' R B' F Uw2 L' U Fw2 F Uw2 U Rw' U Rw' R F' D2 Uw' F' Uw' R2
5.	57.39	L' Rw R' U Rw2 Fw' Rw B' Uw U2 B2 L F Uw2 R2 D' B' Uw' U B' Rw2 U' R2 D U2 B' L R D Uw' R D U2 Fw U' Rw' B F2 U Rw2
6.	55.95	Rw2 F U' R Uw2 Rw' R D2 F' R2 U Fw' D Uw2 U2 L' F2 D F2 Rw' D B R D Uw Rw Fw' D L' D2 Fw' F U L' Rw2 Uw' U2 L Rw' F
7.	55.27	L2 R' B D2 L' Fw2 D' Uw U B2 D' Uw' R' U Fw' Uw2 L2 R U2 F2 Uw' U B2 D B' Uw Rw' Uw L' Rw2 R' B2 Uw' B F Rw' Fw F2 L Rw
8.	55.41	D Uw B F' Uw B' Rw' B D2 U2 F' Rw' D2 R Uw2 L2 R2 B' Rw Uw R2 D' L2 R' Fw F' Uw' F' U' L2 Fw Uw B Rw R2 U' L2 Rw Uw' B
9.	56.91	D2 B L2 B2 U' L' R2 D' F Uw2 R' U F' L2 B2 D Uw U2 F2 D R B Rw B' L R' Uw' Rw2 U' Rw2 Uw Fw' F L' Uw U' F Uw L Rw2
10.	50.81	B Fw F2 Uw' L Uw2 B2 Fw F' R2 Fw' Rw2 Uw Fw2 Uw' Rw R2 F' D' B F D2 Uw' B Fw' Uw Fw2 Rw R U2 Fw2 R Fw' Uw2 R2 U Rw R2 D Fw'
11.	58.55	Fw F D L' F Uw' R' F L2 Rw U' L U L2 Uw' R' U2 Fw U' L F L' B2 L2 R2 U L U2 B' Uw2 L Rw' D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 Fw' F'
12.	1:06.38	Rw Uw' R' Fw L R2 Uw2 R Fw U R' F U B2 D Uw B F2 L Fw D2 Fw L Fw F' L B2 Uw2 F' D U B2 D Rw2 Uw Fw' F Uw2 U B'

comment: fully fail to sub 50


----------



## Selkie (Sep 2, 2011)

*Round 28

Average: 1:44.70*

2:03.86, 1:41.45, 1:42.05, 1:47.45, 1:42.49, 1:29.96, 1:43.85, 1:30.92, 1:39.50, 1:35.27, 2:00.14, DNF(2:12.38)

Very inconsistent. Nice Ao5 in there and again this round it fell apart at the end. The DNF was a complete fail at edge pairing 

That said its another step in the right direction and looks positive for my first 4x4 goal. make the 1m30s probable average cut for UK Open in November.

number of times: 11/12
best time: 1:29.96
worst time: 2:03.86

current avg5: 1:44.97 (σ = 10.87)
best avg5: 1:35.23 (σ = 3.50)

current avg12: 1:44.70 (σ = 9.71)
best avg12: 1:44.70 (σ = 9.71)

session avg: 1:44.70 (σ = 9.71)
session mean: 1:43.36


----------



## LouisCormier (Sep 2, 2011)

*Round 28: Louis Cormier - 59.93*

Average of 12: 59.93 (σ = 4.20)
58.59[start], 1:05.04, 59.76, 53.54, (DNF(5.29)), 59.40, 55.72, 57.93, (51.89), 1:08.22, 1:03.35, 57.75

DNF was an explosion


----------



## Selkie (Sep 3, 2011)

Apologies for the late posting of results/scrambles but had a bit of a family emergency. They will be posted a little later today.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 3, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Apologies for the late posting of results/scrambles but had a bit of a family emergency. They will be posted a little later today.


 
no worries


----------



## Selkie (Sep 3, 2011)

*Round 28 (Tuesday 30th August 2011 - Friday 2nd September 2011) Results:*

1. chikato_tan 56.31
2. Louis Cormier 59.93
3. TiLiMayor 1:00.47
4. Zoé 1:11.80
5. Pandadudex96 1:12.61
6. Arnaud van Galen 1:20.05
7. APdRF 1:20.19
8. Daniel Liamitz 1:21.65
9. Tall5001 1:27.38
10. Marcus P 1:31.52
11. Samania 1:34.27
12. Selkie 1:44.70
13. otsyke 2:03.29
14. Riley 2:04.57


*Round 29 (Friday 2nd September 2011 - Tuesday 6th September 2011) Scrambles:*

L2 Rw F2 Uw U2 Fw R Uw2 Fw' L U2 R Fw L U L2 R U' F2 Uw2 Rw' R2 Fw' D' Fw' U Rw' Uw Rw F Rw R' D U' R2 Fw2 L2 F R2 Fw'

U' Rw' Fw D' B R D' Uw' F2 D2 Uw2 R Fw' F2 Uw2 F' Rw R2 F L' R' D2 R Uw' B D U F2 L2 U F' L Rw2 U2 Rw2 B Rw' D L' Rw'

L' Rw2 F' Uw2 U F' L' R' F D2 U' B2 Uw U' B' Fw F2 Rw D2 L D2 B' Uw' Fw2 Rw Fw' L Fw' Uw' U B F' L Rw2 D Uw' R U L' Rw

D' Rw2 Fw2 L D' U' L2 R Fw Uw' U2 F Rw' F U R2 B D2 Uw U' Rw' R2 U Fw' F L' U2 R D F2 U Rw2 F' Rw B2 Rw' D' R2 F' U2

R' B L' R B2 Rw2 B2 L2 Rw D' Uw2 Fw' R' B2 Fw Rw2 R2 Uw' L2 D U Fw D2 L' Fw' Rw' D2 U2 Rw' D R2 U Fw Uw' B' F2 Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw'

D2 Rw2 F2 Rw' F2 Rw' F' U R' B D2 F Rw D' U B D2 F U F Rw2 Uw2 L R2 B Fw D Uw' B L R' Fw' F2 L2 B' L' Rw' D2 Fw2 D2

Uw R F' Rw2 U2 F' L2 B' Fw' D' Rw2 D' Uw2 F' Rw Uw2 F U2 Fw2 L' R' F Rw U B' R' Fw2 L Fw2 F U' B F' U Rw2 R' Fw' U' F' U2

L Rw2 Fw' D2 Rw2 F L R Fw' Uw B' U F2 D Fw2 Uw' B' Uw' Fw2 F' Uw Fw2 U2 Rw2 F U' F2 U F' Rw U L' R2 D Uw L' Uw Fw Rw Uw'

Uw' L R2 Fw2 F2 U' F' Uw' L2 Rw' F2 Uw B2 Fw D' Uw2 B' Rw2 D' R2 Uw B Fw Rw2 B' F2 U' Fw2 U2 Fw D' Uw' Fw2 D' R' Fw2 R' Uw L D'

F D' F U' B D Uw R2 F' D2 U L2 Rw Fw D2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 R D Uw U B U B' Fw2 F U2 Rw B Rw2 B2 U' L' D2 Uw2 U2 R D2 L

L2 Rw Uw' U' R' B2 F Rw2 B2 F L F' L Rw Uw' U F' D' Fw D' B' R2 U L2 R2 Uw B' Fw2 D' F2 R B' L2 Rw2 Fw U L2 D2 B' Fw'

B Fw F U' Rw' B' D' U F' D' U2 B D Uw B' Fw2 R Fw' L2 Fw2 D' R B2 D2 U B2 D' L' B' Fw2 F' D R B R' D' Fw L' Rw' Uw2


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Sep 3, 2011)

round 29

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:12.93
worst time: 1:34.09

current avg5: 1:20.78 (σ = 5.81)
best avg5: 1:20.78 (σ = 5.81)

current avg12: 1:24.24 (σ = 4.90)
best avg12: 1:24.24 (σ = 4.90)

1:19.25, 1:25.68, 1:27.44, 1:22.34, 1:28.25, 1:30.65, 1:26.47, 1:14.59, 1:12.93, 1:34.09, 1:28.56, 1:19.19


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 4, 2011)

Round 29

Average: *1:27.56*

1:23.66 1:21.08 1:26.66 1:21.25 1:44.47 1:27.93 (2:27.83) 1:21.28 1:33.53 1:22.05 (1:18.00) 1:33.71

Not very good. Dont remember what happened on the 2min but i think i screwed up OLL parity or something stupid like that! Still should have been better around 1:25 and lower is what im looking for!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 4, 2011)

number of times: 11/12
best time: 59.61
worst time: 1:20.78

current avg5: 1:17.00 (σ = 2.74)
best avg5: 1:08.86 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 1:11.84 (σ = 4.07)
best avg12: 1:11.84 (σ = 4.07)

session avg: 1:11.84 (σ = 4.07)
session mean: 1:10.72

times:

1:09.30, 1:08.19, 59.61, 1:09.08, 1:10.22, 1:14.22, 1:07.41, 1:14.40, 1:08.94, DNF(5.00), 1:15.81, 1:20.78


----------



## Selkie (Sep 4, 2011)

*Round 29

Average: 1:39.79*

1:36.65, 1:26.60, 1:44.93, 1:32.63, 1:59.92, 1:53.94, 1:27.13, 1:46.06, 1:34.34, 1:48.58, 1:38.65, 1:35.02

Still plagued a bit by inconsistency but I can feel some improvement. Had a pb ao5 of 1:26.xy just prior to this average.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:26.60
worst time: 1:59.92

current avg5: 1:39.91 (σ = 4.60)
best avg5: 1:38.07 (σ = 5.12)

current avg12: 1:39.79 (σ = 7.86)
best avg12: 1:39.79 (σ = 7.86)

session avg: 1:39.79 (σ = 7.86)
session mean: 1:40.37


----------



## M4rQu5 (Sep 4, 2011)

M4rQu5, Round 29: 1:31:68
1:30.22, 1:30.58, 1:35.43, 1:35.73, 1:27.63, (1:46.57), 1:39.57, 1:40.25, 1:28.44, (1:21.34), 1:24.58, 1:24.41


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Sep 5, 2011)

zzdanielzz29 ROUND 29

times (reset):
(45.65), 56.74, 55.29, 56.29, 58.50, 56.96, 55.07, 54.32, 49.08, 51.29, 1:05.29, 59.72 stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 45.65
worst time: 1:05.29

current avg5: 55.11 (σ = 3.48)
best avg5: 53.56 (σ = 1.63)

current avg12: 55.32 (σ = 3.02)
best avg12: 55.32 (σ = 3.02)

Good avg! and 2 singles sub50!!!


----------



## Mikel (Sep 5, 2011)

*Average: 2:19.45*



Spoiler



Ignore Scrambles
Standard Deviation: 13.62
Best Time: 1:40.15
Worst Time: 2:43.84
Individual Times:
1.	(2:43.84)	Rw' B2 Fw D2 Uw2 U' B' L' B Uw L R2 D2 B2 Fw2 F' L Rw R D2 U' Fw' F' Rw2 D' U2 L' R' D Uw2 U2 L Rw2 Uw F L2 Rw R Fw2 R
2.	(1:40.15)	R D Uw' Rw' R2 B' Uw L2 R2 B' F' D' F2 L2 R D' Fw F' L B' Uw F2 L2 R2 B2 D2 Uw U F Rw' R U B Fw2 Rw' U Fw2 D R F2
3.	1:53.06	F' L2 Rw R2 B2 D B' L Uw2 U2 Fw' Rw R2 B' F R2 D F2 L2 Uw Fw F' Rw2 R B Fw2 F' D2 Uw2 U' Rw' D2 Uw B2 F' L F2 U2 Rw D2
4.	2:19.94	D B Fw' F2 D2 B' U L2 Rw D Uw' Rw Fw2 F' L' Rw' B' L2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D Uw2 Fw D2 B' Fw' F Rw2 U L' Fw' U' B' D' U Fw2 L' R2 Uw'
5.	2:04.31	U2 B' Rw B' F U F' L B' R U' L Rw' R' F R2 D' B Fw2 F Uw U Rw F Uw' U2 F2 Uw' R Fw' F' D Uw' U2 Rw' U2 Fw F' Rw' Uw2
6.	2:21.36	B2 L2 R' Fw' F2 L' Rw' R' U' B' Fw' F U' B Fw' F2 Rw D B2 Rw' B2 D Uw U' F' Uw' R2 D2 Uw U B2 D' F L2 F L Rw' U' B R'
7.	2:37.22	Fw U F L2 Rw R2 B Fw2 F' D' Uw' R B R' B Fw2 L2 U Rw2 F' L2 F' D2 Uw U' R B2 D' Uw U B' Rw2 F2 U Fw' D' U' F2 Uw2 Rw
8.	2:38.30	B D2 R' U R' Fw' F Rw2 F R U R' U2 Rw D U' Fw2 D' Fw U2 L2 R' D' L' Rw' R' Fw' R Fw' F2 Uw Fw' R Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw' Rw2 R D
9.	2:40.58	D2 Rw D2 R2 Fw2 U B Rw' R2 D' U' B' F' R' Uw2 U L2 Rw2 R2 B' D2 U L2 Rw R2 D2 R2 B D' F2 U R Uw' U' Fw2 Uw R' D' B R'
10.	2:08.47	D Rw' R D R' D2 R' Fw' F D B' L2 D2 Uw2 L2 Rw' F D' Uw2 U' L Rw2 R B' Fw' F' R' D' B2 Rw U' Fw2 L' Rw' R' F2 D R' Fw' F
11.	2:11.81	L' B' Rw D' Uw U L' D2 Uw U2 L' U F2 U2 Rw2 R' Fw' D Uw2 L' Rw' R Uw2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 U' Fw F' D2 Fw2 F Rw R' Uw B' Fw2 F2 U' Rw'
12.	2:19.43	L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 L2 B' U' R F' L2 Rw2 R D' B2 L D' L F2 L R2 F' L R D2 Rw' R2 Uw2 L2 Rw R' D2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 D Uw Rw U' F2 U'


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 5, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 29: 1:14.08*
1:05.13 1:02.21 1:07.55 1:21.19 1:08.59 1:22.11 1:20.43 1:21.38 1:10.90 1:14.15 1:15.43 1:16.03
Comment: The start was incredible and done while cubing alone. After the first 5 solves Zoé joined and I slipped. Best Average 3/5: 1:07.09 (1:05.13 1:02.21 1:07.55 1:21.19 1:08.59)


----------



## Zoé (Sep 5, 2011)

*Round 29 = 1:12.66*
(DNF), 1:14.84, 1:18.68, 1:15.58, 1:15.80, 1:05.77, 1:07.71, 1:14.59, 1:17.21, 1:12.59, (1:03.56), 1:03.86

The DNF is a piece popping in some little bushes, 1 floor lower than we were cubing :/ So I was a bit afraid of that happening again and slower in the beginning, but it still turned out to be a pretty good average for me !


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 6, 2011)

Zoé said:


> *Round 29 = 1:12.66*
> (DNF), 1:14.84, 1:18.68, 1:15.58, 1:15.80, 1:05.77, 1:07.71, 1:14.59, 1:17.21, 1:12.59, (1:03.56), 1:03.86
> 
> The DNF is a piece popping in some little bushes, 1 floor lower than we were cubing :/ So I was a bit afraid of that happening again and slower in the beginning, but it still turned out to be a pretty good average for me !


 At least when you pop a piece and it drops a floor it can still be found (unlike at Mount Kinabalu) and it doesn't float away in the Mekong river


----------



## Selkie (Sep 6, 2011)

*REVISED THREAD RULES*

Here are the revised thread rules as promised. I will try and organise with a Mod or Administrator to have them replace those in post no 1. In addition I am finding out how possible it is to change the ownership of the results/scrambles link post so this can be updated.

Any questions or glaring erros please let me know.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Anyone is welcome to join, there are no requirements on your times when you being to participate in the thread.

This is a banded goal thread, with the goal times being 2 minutes, 1 minute 30 seconds and 1 minute. If you do not specify which band you will be competing in you will automatically be placed with your goal band being the band closest which is lower than your initial posted average. i.e. If your first posted average is 2:20.07 you will be plaved in the 2:00 goal band. If your first posted average is 1:29.99 you will be placed in the 1:00 goal band.

You graduate within your goal banding once you have sucessfully attained three averages below your goal with no averages above the goal inbetween. This allows for missing rounds with no impact to your graduation progression.

Once graduated at 2:00 and 1:30 you will automatically be placed in the next lower banding if you wish to continue to compete in the race.

Once graduated at 1:00 any times posted will be published in a separate Alumini section within the results.

Please do not use your own scrambles, please ensure you use the scrambles given within the thread for each round. These will be generated each week by me with the official WCA scrambler using the URL http://worldcubeassociation.org/reg...ramble_cube.htm?size=4&num=12&len=40&multi=on

We will be using the Ao12 system where twelve solves are completed and the best and worst individual times are disregarded and the remaining 10 times are averaged.

Although there is no verification of your times please be honest. The race is for your own enjoyment and progression. Any ficticious posted times are not going to get you to you goal any quicker in reality. You will be cheating yourself more than other participants.

Videos are always welcome to support your times or to prompt discussion or ask for advise. Please embed the video, but within spoiler tags as available on a 'Post Reply' toolbar and also post the usual textual requirements of a results post.

When posting results, please at the very least post the Round number and average (in minutes, seconds and hundredths of a second, e.g. 1:23.86, being 1 minute and 26.86 seconds). It is also preferred to post the 12 individual times. Any other information is also welcome such as the statistical data offered by qqTimer etc and your own comments. In addition if you would like a different name to appear on the results, say your real name as opposed to your forum name please also state this. An example results post would be:-



> *Round 0
> 
> Average 1:29.99*
> 
> ...


or


> *Chris Wright, Round 0
> 
> Average 1:29.99*
> 
> ...




The race is bi weekly with scrambles being posted (if at all possible) between 8pm and 10pm GMT each Tuesday and Friday. Results will ordinarily be posted at the same time but may follow slightly later in a post reserved prior to the scrambles. Forthcoming results and scrambles will be posted in separate threads.

I will allow late posting of times but please clearly mark the round and make a note that it is a 'Backfilled Time' - I will then endeavor to alter the relevant results post. Please note depending on the practicality of adminiistering, this rule may be withdrawn in the future.

I fully support constructive discussion within the thread, please feel free to use the thread for 4x4 on topic discussion between the participants and forum members but please refrain from trolling and/or spamming!

Where a specific thread rule is not covered please assume WCA regulations, if there is some ambiguity on something please feel free to ask within the thread or alternatively send me a forum private message.

Finally, the best of luck in attaining your goals, lets get cubing!

Chris aka Selkie


----------



## APdRF (Sep 6, 2011)

*Round 29*
1:14.63 1:24.53 1:29.58 1:10.57 1:13.62 1:13.28 (1:09.43) 1:19.37 (1:41.32) 1:29.25 1:14.27 1:17.80= 1:18.69 (SD= 9.15)

I'm going to win the award for the most regular avg.... xDD!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 6, 2011)

Round 29
(Friday 2nd September 2011 - Tuesday 6th September 2011)

Results



*1:00 Goal Race*
1. *zzdanielzz29 55.32 GRADUATED*
2. Pandadudex96 1:11.84
3. Zoé 1:12.66
4. Arnaud van Galen 1:14.08
5. APdRF 1:18.69 
6. Daniel Laimitz 1:24.24
7. Tall5001 1:27.56


*1:30 Goal Race*
1. M4rQu5 1:31.68
2. Selkie 1:39.79


*2:00 Goal Race*
1. Mikel 2:19.45


*zzdanielzz96* graduated this week from the 1 minute goal band, congratulations! Look forward to seeing you in the Alunimi section if you still wish to participate.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 6, 2011)

Round 30
(Tuesday 6th September 2011 - Friday 9th September 2011)

Scrambles




Rw Uw2 B2 U' B2 Uw' L' D' Uw Fw' L U2 Fw' R F R' D Uw2 B2 Rw B F D2 Uw U2 L Rw Fw D2 Uw' U' R' U L2 Uw2 U Rw2 B Uw2 L'

Uw2 U2 Fw F' Uw' B2 Fw2 F D2 Uw L' R2 Uw2 B' Fw U' R F' U2 F L' U2 Fw F L F2 L2 R2 D' R2 Fw Uw' B D B' Fw' Uw B' R2 Fw'

F L2 Fw L F2 L2 Fw2 Uw' U' R Fw2 U2 F Uw' B' R2 Fw2 F' Uw' L2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 L2 F2 Rw2 D' U Rw2 B' L2 Uw2 B R'

L U2 Rw R F2 R2 Fw' R2 Uw2 B' F' D Uw' L2 U B' L2 Uw2 F R2 B D2 Rw Uw' R2 F' Rw R2 D U L Rw2 U' L R' U' Rw2 B2 Fw F'

U Fw2 L Rw' D2 Uw2 U2 R2 F U' F U2 Rw U2 Fw' F Rw' F2 U2 L U' L B' Fw' L2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 D R2 Uw2 F D2 B' L2 D2 Rw' R D2 B

Uw2 U L2 D2 Fw L Rw2 Fw' Uw U2 Fw2 Rw2 F' U B2 Fw F2 R2 Fw2 Rw D L D F2 D U' L U B L' R Fw' L' Rw Uw' B Fw' Rw2 R Uw2

R2 Fw L Fw' D Uw2 U2 F U2 Fw Rw R2 D' F2 U2 Fw2 R D Uw Rw D2 Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw' B F' R B' Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw' B2 L D Rw R D' U

D Uw2 U' Fw D' Uw' B' Fw R2 D' B' Rw2 D2 U' F2 U' Fw2 F Rw' R D Rw' B2 L2 U' Rw Uw2 L D2 Uw' Rw' R' D R' B2 Rw R U' F R

R' Uw U2 Fw' F2 Rw2 B Fw F Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw' F' L2 D' L R' D2 B' D2 B' F' U' R' Fw' Uw' L' Rw2 D' L Uw2 U' L2 Uw2 Rw' R2 B2 L2 Uw2

Uw Fw2 R2 B2 U' Fw2 F' Uw2 F2 Rw Fw D Fw' R D2 Uw' Fw Uw2 Rw2 F' Rw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 D' B2 F' U2 B' Fw' Uw' U2 R D' L2 Fw2 R' Fw2 R Uw'

Fw Uw Rw' D Uw' L2 B2 F2 L D2 L2 F R F D Rw' D' U2 Fw2 D' B2 Uw2 L Fw2 F2 Uw' U' B' Rw' Fw' U B' Uw2 B Fw' D2 R2 B' F2 U'

F Uw B2 L D' B' F2 Uw2 B2 L D' Uw' B D U2 Fw2 U2 B' L U Rw' D U L' R' Fw L Rw2 D' Uw L Fw' Uw L R2 Uw' U' L' B2 L


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 7, 2011)

Love the new set up Selkie! You should if you can get the title changed to just 4x4 race or something other then Race to sub 1 4x4x4, New. Just so people who arent going for sub 1 wont think this isnt a race for them because this is for everyone! also you forgot APdRF he posted his results as you were posting yours. You should add him!


----------



## speedex (Sep 7, 2011)

*Erlang W round 30 * =1:03.68
1:04.29, 1:06.82, 1:01.26, 59.42, 1:04.79, 1:07.60, 1:12.96, 58.77, 1:06.99, 1:01.36, 57.11, 1:05.52 
damn it was pretty close lol


----------



## Selkie (Sep 7, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Love the new set up Selkie! You should if you can get the title changed to just 4x4 race or something other then Race to sub 1 4x4x4, New. Just so people who arent going for sub 1 wont think this isnt a race for them because this is for everyone! also you forgot APdRF he posted his results as you were posting yours. You should add him!



Thanks for the heads up, duly added APdRF's result. Sorry for the omission.

Title change and new posts linked from the first post for links to results and scrambles and graduations are incoming. Mike Hughey is kindly helping me with those changes which should be made in the next day or so. We have just been discussing the best way to achieve the changes.


----------



## APdRF (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for advice him, Tall5001!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 7, 2011)

*Round 30

Average: 1:40.77*

1:44.13, 1:39.72, 1:37.28, 1:58.81, 1:33.86, 1:49.42, 1:41.01, 1:32.35, 1:38.06, 1:27.05, 1:40.89, 1:50.99

Disappointing. Not one solve lower than the 1:26.xy ao5 warmup.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:27.05
worst time: 1:58.81

current avg5: 1:37.10 (σ = 3.55)
best avg5: 1:37.10 (σ = 3.55)

current avg12: 1:40.77 (σ = 5.74)
best avg12: 1:40.77 (σ = 5.74)

session avg: 1:40.77 (σ = 5.74)
session mean: 1:41.13


----------



## hiep_h1tv (Sep 7, 2011)

*Hiep Dang, Round 30
average: = 01:24.96*
01:14.22, 01:16.68, 01:33.36, 01:17.95, 01:21.82, 01:25.32, 01:38.82, 01:17.61, 01:28.15, 01:27.67, 01:43.71, 01:22.24


----------



## M4rQu5 (Sep 7, 2011)

M4rQu5 Round 30: 1:28.86
1:17.82, 1:29.97, 1:30.14, 1:56.06, 1:25.73, 1:29.17, 1:40.66, 1:33.64, 1:29.74, 1:22.52, 1:29.22, 1:16.16

1st and last solve were butt easy... almost cracked my single pb


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 8, 2011)

Round 30

Average: *1:25.94*

1:27.77 (1:34.28) 1:23.44 1:33.16 1:20.22 (1:11.05) 1:25.50 1:26.84 1:29.02 1:17.97 1:28.78 1:26.69

Really not that bad. Started horrible though! bot better in the middle and saved the average from a high 1:20's but still messed up at the end!!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2011)

*4x4 Race
Post Reserved For Scambles/Results Links*

This post will hold links to all rounds results and scrambles and will be linked to from the first posts within the thread.

Round 1 (22/2/11-1/3/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 2 (1/3/11-8/3/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 3 (8/3/11-15/3/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 4 (15/3/11-22/3/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 5 (22/3/11-29/3/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 6 (29/3/11-5/4/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 7 (5/4/11-12/4/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 8 (12/4/11-19/4/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 9 (19/4/11-26/4/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 10 (26/4/11-3/5/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 11 (3/5/11-10/5/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 12 (10/5/11-17/5/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 13 (17/5/11-24/5/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 14 (24/5/11-31/5/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 15 (31/5/11-7/6/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 16 (7/6/11-14/6/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 17 (14/6/11-21/6/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 18 (21/6/11-28/6/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 19 (28/6/11-5/7/11): Scrambles;Results
Round 20 (5/7/11-12/7/11): Scrambles;


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2011)

*4x4 Race
Post Reserved For Graduations*

This post will hold links to all gradulations and will be linked to from the first posts within the thread.

*cuber952-Round 7
Christopher Olson-Round 10
Cyrus Colah-Round 12*​


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Sep 9, 2011)

ROUND 30

1:26.80, 1:21.06, 1:23.52, 1:16.58, 1:14.06, 1:27.28, 1:30.63, 1:15.05, 1:27.44, 1:24.90, 1:24.38, 1:19.97

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:14.06
worst time: 1:30.63

current avg5: 1:23.08 (σ = 2.21)
best avg5: 1:19.64 (σ = 5.44)

current avg12: 1:22.70 (σ = 4.18)
best avg12: 1:22.70 (σ = 4.18)


----------



## APdRF (Sep 9, 2011)

1:14.02 1:27.56 1:16.59 (1:32.97) 1:25.05 1:27.15 (1:04.99) 1:19.31 1:15.19 1:24.90 1:13.93 1:19.22= 1:20.29 (SD= 7.41)

A LOT of parities... 

EDIT: the 1:04 solve was double parity too...


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 9, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 30: 1:12.65*
1:15.94 1:18.50 1:10.27 1:15.25 1:15.41 1:11.15 1:12.31 1:04.25 1:11.61 1:25.80 1:11.80 1:03.66
Comment: Pretty good, but not even 1 sub 60 this time. Best Average 3/5: 1:09.22 (1:04.25 1:11.61 1:25.80 1:11.80 1:03.66)


----------



## Zoé (Sep 9, 2011)

*Round 30 = 1:16.30*
1:15.03, 1:21.28, 1:13.96, 1:10.81, 1:19.65, (1:25.55), 1:24.03, 1:14.58, 1:12.11, 1:11.81, (1:06.80), 1:19.75

One of my worse average in a long time. I got completely distracted by a bunch of german people sitting next to us and talking, talking, talking... meeeeh :/


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2011)

All changes should now be implemented. Thread name change, rules change in post 1 and links in posts 2 and 3 to the new indexes. Special thanks to Mike Hughey for kindly assisting with this.

Any issues or suggestions please feel free to speak up. I am happy to change anything sensible that the majority want such as Tall5001's suggestion for bi weekly.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2011)

Round 30
(Tuesday 6th September 2011 - Friday 9th September 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
Erlang W 1:03.68
Arnaud van Galen 1:12.65
Zoé 1:16.30
APdRF 1:20.29
Daniel Laimitz 1:22.70
HiepDang 1:24.96
Tall5001 1:25.94


*1:30 Goal Race*
M4rQu5 1:28.86 1st sub goal result
Selkie 1:40.77
otsyke 1:41.97


*2:00 Goal Race*


----------



## Selkie (Sep 9, 2011)

Round 31
(Friday 9th September - Tuesday 13th September 2011)

Scrambles




B2 Fw2 R' F Rw2 R D2 L Rw' R U' Fw2 F' Rw2 R' B2 F L2 Rw2 Uw L' R' U2 B2 Fw' F2 Uw2 F L2 R B2 F' U Fw' D' Fw' L2 D' R' Fw'

L2 D Fw' Uw L B2 Uw F Uw2 Rw' B Uw U R2 F D2 L2 D R2 F' L' Rw2 Uw F U Fw' L D' Uw R2 Uw L Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw' U2 B2 Fw' U

Uw2 L' Rw B2 L2 R2 B2 L Rw2 R' U' Fw' F2 Uw L' B Uw U2 Fw' Uw U' R' Fw Rw B' L' Fw' L' Fw' U L2 D2 B' Fw2 L U2 R D' U' L2

U' F R U' F2 R' Fw R2 Fw Uw' U2 L2 R' D2 R2 D' Rw2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 B2 R2 Fw' R F' D R' D' U' L' Fw2 D2 F' Rw Fw2 R U Fw2 U B2

D' U L Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw' Fw2 R2 Fw2 U' R' B2 Rw D2 B F' Rw2 Uw2 L2 U L2 R F2 Rw R' Fw F' L Fw F' Rw U L' Rw2 R' D' Uw' U2 B'

Uw' L' U' L' B2 Fw2 L R' Uw' L' Rw' U F' R U2 B2 L Fw2 Rw' R' Uw B2 U Fw L Uw2 R2 B L' R' U2 Fw' F' L' Rw2 D B' Uw' B2 D

Fw2 U' F' Rw Uw' Rw B Fw' F' L R2 F D' F' Uw2 B2 F' Uw' F' L D2 U2 L B' F' U B' F2 U' Rw' Uw2 U F2 D2 F U2 Rw' F Uw L'

D F L2 D' Uw2 Fw2 F2 D U B2 D B2 Fw Rw' Uw' Rw' Fw' Rw2 D2 Uw U B2 D2 L' D' F' U2 Fw2 Rw' D L2 U Rw Fw R Fw' F R D2 R

L B2 U2 F2 Rw' B2 L2 Uw2 U Rw R' Fw2 F2 U Rw2 U' Fw Uw' L2 Rw Uw' U2 Fw' R' Fw' F' R' D B Uw2 F U' R' D2 Fw' F D Rw2 D' Uw

B' Fw2 F' L Fw R' D L2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 D' B D2 B' R2 Uw' F' Uw2 F2 Uw2 L' F' L2 Fw Uw L' Uw Fw' L Uw2 U Rw2 R' D2 Uw' U Rw' B2 Fw'

U2 Fw' U' L B' L Fw2 R' Fw2 R U Fw Uw2 L Rw2 B D L2 B' F' L2 U R B' Fw2 F2 L' R' Fw2 U Rw2 B F R B2 D2 L U' R U'

U Rw' D' R Uw' L R U2 F' L' Fw2 L B2 L D' F' Rw' U B' Uw' B' L' Rw2 R U2 R' B2 Fw2 U L R' F2 Uw2 B2 L' D Uw' L' Rw F2


----------



## otsyke (Sep 9, 2011)

*ROUND 30*
4x4x4 cube
Sep 9, 2011 8:56:11 PM - 9:29:51 PM

Mean: 1:43.52
Standard deviation: 10.64
Best Time: 1:29.04
Worst Time: 2:13.54

Best average of 5: 1:41.69
1:42.98 1:43.43 (1:29.04) (1:43.72) 1:38.67

*Best average of 12: 1:41.97*
1:38.92 1:48.79 1:38.86 1:42.98 1:43.43 (1:29.04) 1:43.72 1:38.67 (2:13.54) 1:45.53 1:31.77 1:47.02


----------



## Jakube (Sep 9, 2011)

*Round 31*

*Average: 1:15.95*

(1:30.80), 1:28.42, 1:16.26, 1:04.54, 1:26.18, 1:16.21, 1:17.15, (1:03.80), 1:11.60, 1:05.71, 1:26.57, 1:06.86
_I had a very bad start, only a 1:08.06 avg5 at the end._


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 9, 2011)

Round 31

1:22.75, 1:19.05, 1:18.03, 1:21.78, 1:06.65, 1:15.87, 1:15.85, 1:07.69, 1:17.96, 1:09.46, 1:08.38, 1:19.38

Average: 1:15.35

Should have warmed up first...you can see when the actual solves kicked in...


----------



## Zoé (Sep 10, 2011)

Hahaha, because the thread's name changed I had some difficulties finding it x)

*Round 31 = 1:16.62*
1:15.43, 1:16.55, 1:21.15, 1:16.78, 1:22.66, 1:15.41, 1:18.88, (1:25.71), 1:14.03, 1:18.52, 1:06.75, (1:03.16) 

I kind of suck lately... I hurt one of my fingernail and I think it might be slowing me down a bit. The two last solves saved me (yeaaaah, I can still do good solves ! )


----------



## speedex (Sep 10, 2011)

*Erlang W
Round 31

Average:1:01.71*
1:02.87, 59.05, 55.21, 1:03.19, 50.69, 1:01.68, 1:12.93, 1:09.58, 57.60, 1:08.87, 59.06, 1:00.00
meh, 1:09 and 1:08 ruin the whole average -_-


----------



## NSKuber (Sep 10, 2011)

Round 31
Average: 1:13.00
1:18.83 (1:03.91) 1:14.47 (1:28.06) 1:04.49 1:10.36 1:14.65 1:04.21 1:19.65 1:16.21 1:05.08 1:22.05


----------



## hiep_h1tv (Sep 10, 2011)

*Hiep Dang
Round 31
average: 1:19.59*
1:09.62 1:28.34 1:24.09 1:18.47 1:13.16 1:21.17 1:15.31 1:22.25 1:18.55 1:12.11 1:30.44 1:21.52


----------



## M4rQu5 (Sep 10, 2011)

M4rQu5 Round 31: 1:25.29
1:24.69, (1:10.58), (1:32.86), 1:23.05, 1:28.97, 1:27.83[God damn annoying edges], 1:30.99, 1:32.17, 1:24.33, 1:30.86, 1:12.49, 1:17.57


----------



## Selkie (Sep 10, 2011)

*Round 31

Average: 1:39.42*

1:39.40, 1:37.66, 1:48.76, 1:35.41, 1:33.80, 1:27.31, 1:30.82, 2:04.58, 1:44.36, 1:42.82, 1:22.15, 1:53.85

Scramble 11 has two opposite centers solved!

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:22.15
worst time: 2:04.58

current avg5: 1:47.01 (σ = 4.88)
best avg5: 1:33.34 (σ = 1.90)

current avg12: 1:39.42 (σ = 7.76)
best avg12: 1:39.42 (σ = 7.76)

session avg: 1:39.42 (σ = 7.76)
session mean: 1:40.08


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 10, 2011)

*Arnaud van Galen, Round 31: 1:15.57*
1:07.83 1:15.72 1:06.72 1:19.96 1:21.94 1:23.54 1:20.63 1:06.22 1:10.93 1:11.08 1:17.34 1:36.66
Comment: Lost focus a couple of time so it is a bad average for me. I didn't even do well on that scramble with the crazy easy centers. Best Average 3/5: 1:13.12 (1:06.22 1:10.93 1:11.08 1:17.34 1:36.66)


----------



## otsyke (Sep 10, 2011)

*ROUND 31*

4x4x4 cube
Sep 10, 2011 1:33:01 PM - 2:48:08 PM

Mean: 1:49.45
Standard deviation: 16.25
Best Time: 1:26.58
Worst Time: 2:21.69

Best average of 5: 1:40.47
4-8 - 1:37.24 (1:35.68) (1:48.46) 1:42.58 1:41.60

*Best average of 12: 1:48.51*
1-12 - (2:21.69) 1:43.66 2:08.80 1:37.24 1:35.68 1:48.46 1:42.58 1:41.60 2:15.90 1:48.83 1:42.33 (1:26.58)


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 10, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 51.28
worst time: 1:16.78

current avg5: 1:01.88 (σ = 1.46)
best avg5: 1:00.25 (σ = 2.07)

current avg12: 1:02.75 (σ = 5.23)
best avg12: 1:02.75 (σ = 5.23)

session avg: 1:02.75 (σ = 5.23)
session mean: 1:02.96

57.53, 1:02.53, (51.28), (1:16.78), 1:00.70, 1:09.48, 57.92, 1:03.94, 1:00.70, 1:14.96, 1:01.00, 58.76


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 10, 2011)

1:00 Goal, Round 31
1:25.14

1:27.04, (1:36.34), 1:18.62, 1:22.39, 1:30.40, 1:30.21, 1:29.86, 1:18.38, 1:27.23, 1:27.01, (1:12.69), 1:20.24

I suck at 4x4x4 so I figured I might as well join.

Bad/inconsistent start, but a better end.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Sep 11, 2011)

Round 31 = 1:10.17

1:09.56
1:09.61
1:13.61
1:14.61
1:11.02
1:09.91
1:12.21
(1:22.80)
1:11.80
1:04.71
(56.93)
1:04.61


This is my first time to join 

gogogo sub 70 !


----------



## Selkie (Sep 13, 2011)

Round 31
(Friday 9th September 2011 - Tuesday 13th September 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
Erlang W 1:01.71
Pandadudex96 1:02.75
Andri Maulana 1:10.17
NSCuber 1:13.00
AJ Blair 1:15.35
Arnaud van Galen 1:15.57
Jakube 1:15.95
Zoé 1:16.62
Hiep Dang 1:19.59
Tall5001 1:23.82
Avidcuber 1:25.14


*1:30 Goal Race*
M4rQu5 1:25.29 2nd sub goal result
Selkie 1:39.42
otsyke 1:48.51


*2:00 Goal Race*


----------



## Selkie (Sep 13, 2011)

Round 32
(Tuesday 13th September 2011 - Friday 16th September 2011)

Scrambles




Rw D' Fw' Rw Uw U Fw2 Uw R' Uw B' Uw' U2 Fw' Rw U' B U2 L B2 L' R2 B' F' L' Fw2 L2 B' Fw F D' F D2 B Fw D' Fw R' F Uw2

F' Rw' D U' R Fw2 R D Uw' B' Rw Fw F Rw U B Rw2 B D2 Uw' L Rw U2 B2 L' B2 Fw2 Rw2 B D2 U L2 F' L2 Fw' D' U2 B2 Rw' R2

Uw2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D Uw U L2 R' B2 L' Rw' Uw2 L' Uw' Fw D U' Fw' Uw2 R2 Uw Fw2 F' U F Rw B' L2 Rw R D' Fw' Uw' B' D R'

L2 U' F2 D Uw2 F2 D2 R B2 F R' Fw U' Fw2 R' D2 L' Uw2 Fw F' R2 Uw' U' L2 Fw2 F2 L' Rw R Fw2 F2 L Rw' F2 Rw2 D2 F' R2 Uw2 U2

L' Rw' D2 Uw' U' Rw2 U2 R2 F2 Uw L B F Uw Fw Uw F Rw' D B Fw2 L2 B2 Fw F U Fw' Uw' L2 D2 U F' D' Uw' F2 R Fw' Rw2 Uw2 F2

Fw' Uw2 R2 U B2 Fw2 L R U2 B R U2 F2 L2 Rw B' Fw2 U2 L Rw2 F' Rw R' F R2 F2 Uw2 Rw D' L' U2 F D' L' R B Uw' Rw2 B2 D

Uw2 U2 F Rw R' D' U' B2 Fw Uw' L2 R' B2 F2 Uw' Fw2 L' Rw' R D2 U2 Rw B D2 Uw2 U Rw R U Fw2 L' Uw' L' U R Uw L' F2 U2 R2

U2 L2 Rw R' B' Rw2 Uw L Rw' R2 B Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' F R F2 L' D Uw' B' Fw Rw' F Rw' B' Fw2 L' D' Uw Fw2 F' R2 U Rw Fw2 D' Uw2 F2

L D2 B2 L F2 R U' F' Uw' U' F D F' Uw2 B2 Uw2 F Rw2 B' Fw F2 D2 Rw' R2 F2 R Uw B D2 Uw2 Rw' D' R' D' U Fw2 D' R Uw2 R'

L Fw' L' F' R F' L' R' B' F2 D2 L' Uw' U' L2 R Fw' Rw Uw2 L' R' D Rw' D2 L2 Fw2 U L R2 B2 D U F2 R B L' R2 Uw2 U2 L2

D2 F2 D' B R2 D Fw2 Uw B F' Uw' Rw' D2 B Fw' F' R B' D F L' Rw' Fw F L F' Uw U R Uw L2 U Fw' U' F L U' Fw U F

Fw' Rw F' Rw Fw2 D2 L R2 U Rw' Fw' Rw U Rw B' D2 U' L2 F U2 B2 Fw L' Rw D Fw Rw F2 D L Uw' U B2 Fw' L' Rw' Uw2 L D2 U'


----------



## NSKuber (Sep 14, 2011)

Average: 1:12.63
(1:04.30) 1:07.40 (1:24.66) 1:09.33 1:18.08 1:10.50 1:04.97 1:14.80 1:20.21 1:12.69 1:20.75 1:07.59


----------



## Jakube (Sep 14, 2011)

*Average: 1:14.13 (σ = 6.04)*

1:15.68, 1:05.83, (1:00.26), 1:12.90, 1:20.42, 1:07.10, 1:06.48, (2:22.72), 1:17.06, 1:16.95, 1:13.49, 1:25.45

Very bad again.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Sep 14, 2011)

M4rQu5, Round 32: 1:22.72
1:29.07, 1:32.46, (1:42.11), (1:12.73), 1:34.76, 1:19.89, 1:15.41, 1:18.22, 1:23.97, 1:15.85, 1:19.51, 1:18.04
I went off to a really bad start. But, I yet managed to pwn my pbs. 1:17.84 Ao5!


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 14, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Round 32


 
So I have recently discovered that I can't use pillowed cubes in official comps (  ) , but may I participate in this with it?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 14, 2011)

terrible....

best time: 59.95
worst time: 1:13.62

current avg5: 1:05.76 (σ = 3.59)
best avg5: 1:05.76 (σ = 3.59)

current avg12: 1:07.10 (σ = 4.16)
best avg12: 1:07.10 (σ = 4.16)

session avg: 1:07.10 (σ = 4.16)
session mean: 1:07.05

1:00.78, 1:10.50, 1:02.09, 1:09.16, 1:13.62, 1:07.28, 1:11.26, 1:01.35, 1:05.78, 1:10.14, 1:12.63, 59.95


----------



## Selkie (Sep 14, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> So I have recently discovered that I can't use pillowed cubes in official comps (  ) , but may I participate in this with it?



Of course mate, be a pleasure to have you join in


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 14, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Of course mate, be a pleasure to have you join in


 
Sweet, gonna learn yau tomo, so we can all have fun with my times. I'll be in the sub130 race I hope.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 15, 2011)

*Round 32

Average: 1:42.24*

1:40.75, 1:37.07, 2:00.74, 1:45.60, 1:35.11, 1:22.87, 1:58.76, 1:37.61, 1:37.36, 1:47.58, 1:40.51, 1:42.09

Both hugely inconsistent and hugely disappointing. Note to self; If you cannot sleep don't get up and do a forum average! 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:22.87
worst time: 2:00.74

current avg5: 1:40.07 (σ = 1.85)
best avg5: 1:36.69 (σ = 1.12)

current avg12: 1:42.24 (σ = 6.64)
best avg12: 1:42.24 (σ = 6.64)

session avg: 1:42.24 (σ = 6.64)
session mean: 1:42.17



James Ludlow said:


> Sweet, gonna learn yau tomo, so we can all have fun with my times. I'll be in the sub130 race I hope.



Yau is awesome, switched myself about a month ago. The first three cross edges is a really weak part for me at the minute. Still so long as I qualify for an average at UK Open I will be happy.


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cant believe i forgot this race also!! ugh i will be doing both rounds soon!


----------



## APdRF (Sep 15, 2011)

ROUND 32:
(1:06.68) 1:23.60 1:12.73 1:08.93 1:11.56 1:22.34 1:17.09 1:13.47 1:14.99 (1:25.97) 1:12.88 1:17.14= 1:15.47

I missed last round... :/


----------



## Thunderbolt (Sep 15, 2011)

1:36.37, 1:47.40, 1:30.91, 1:33.13, 1:46.25, 2:00.64, 2:08.20, 1:40.00, 1:32.27, 1:48.66, 1:27.57, 1:38.78=1:41.44


----------



## CRO (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll join 

Round 32:
*Average of 12: 1:42.40*
1. 1:50.83 U R F' U' F2 B' L R2 D' R D' B2 L F U' F B2 R U' B R' L2 U' B F' 
2. 1:40.44 F2 B2 D2 L2 R' D' F2 U' B2 D2 L D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 U B2 F' U2 F' D' L2 
3. 1:37.52 F D2 R B L B F' R2 B2 F2 R F L' D R' F R2 D2 B2 R L' F' L' U' B2 
4. (DNF) D L U' F' U' D2 R' F' D2 U R' B L B2 F U R B L D2 L' U' B' D' L 
5. 1:36.24 L F L2 D F' U D2 R F' L U B2 L2 B2 R' F' L2 R F' L B D2 U2 R2 L 
6. 1:52.71 D U2 R D R2 L2 F2 B' R2 D B' D2 U F' R' F' B2 R' B' D R F' U B' U2 
7. (1:27.91) D B' L B2 L' F2 U' F R F L2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 D' R' F U2 D2 B' R B' L2 
8. 1:39.85 D' R2 F' R' D R U2 D L' D' R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 L' B R F B' U' D2 L2 U2 B' 
9. 1:52.02 L B2 L2 D U R2 D' U' B' R2 D2 R' B' U2 B' F2 R D' B' L' D2 F' L2 D' U 
10. 1:36.04 B2 D F2 R2 L B' R2 B' L' F2 B2 R2 L B U L' U L2 B2 U B' D L F' L 
11. 1:39.06 F' R' U B' L' B U' L2 B' F2 D' L' R' B L D R B2 F' R2 D2 U R2 L' B 
12. 1:39.33 B L B' F' U2 F' L' F R D2 R' B2 R U L B D R F' L2 B' R D2 U' R2 

Goal is 1:30


----------



## hiep_h1tv (Sep 16, 2011)

*Hiep Dang
round 32: average : 1.19.61*
1:28.05 1:25.80 1:12.02 1:25.50 1:31.89 1:13.73 1:16.77 1:15.98 1:14.19 1:18.08 1:23.62 1:14.39


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 16, 2011)

Round 32 1:13.18 1:11.58 1:17.08 1:17.47 1:18.28 1:08.24 1:12.21 1:07.06 1:09.84 1:02.40 1:13.97 1:00.65 = 1:11.30


----------



## Zoé (Sep 16, 2011)

*Round 32 = 1:10.64*

1:04.61, (1:25.18), 1:03.68, 1:14.88, 1:20.02, 1:04.47, (1:03.16), 1:07.41, 1:10.03, 1:16.55, 1:09.33, 1:15.47

A bit inconsistent (a few "bad" solves), but GOOD GOOD GOOD !
Best avg 3/5 = 1:07.30


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 16, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Yau is awesome.



Alas I am not.

I couldn't do anything last night as I worked a 14hr day, so I just did about 10solves.

A lovely bottle of Old Tom later,

1.56.36 1.54.76 1.40.27 1.30.11 1.43.65 2.25.63 1.50.43 1.39.63 1.49.62 1.35.62 1.36.54 2.11.63 = *1.49.01*

Not bad for a first avg I guess.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 16, 2011)

Round 32
(Tuesday 13th September 2011 - Friday 16th September 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
Pandadudex96 1:07.10
Zoé 1:10.64
Arnaud van Galen 1:11.30
NSCuber 1:12.63
Jakube 1:14.13
APdRF 1:15.47
Hiep Dand 1:19.61
Tall5001 1:25.39

*1:30 Goal Race*
M4rQu5 1:22.72 GRADUATED
Thunderbolt 1:41.44
Selkie 1:42.24
CRO 1:42.40
James Ludlow 1:49.01

*2:00 Goal Race*



*M4rQu5* graduated this week from the 1 minute 30 second goal band, congratulations! Look forward to seeing you in the 1 minute goal band if you still wish to participate.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 16, 2011)

Round 33
(Friday 16th September 2011 - Tuesday 20th September 2011)

Scrambles




B Fw' L' R' B U' B D' F2 Rw2 D' U2 Rw' Fw L' R D' L Rw' B Rw2 F Rw' F2 L2 D2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 B' F' D' U' B' Fw F2 Rw' Uw' U' F2

Uw2 U2 B F' R' Uw2 R' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 U' F2 D L2 Rw R U2 L' R' U R' B2 Uw U' Fw2 Uw B Rw' B2 D' R D' Uw F2 L2 D' Uw R B2 Fw

D2 L2 Rw B2 F2 Uw F2 R' D B' F2 L' R B D2 F' R2 Fw2 R' D2 Rw' Fw' Rw Uw L' D L' Fw2 Rw R2 B' U2 L2 Rw2 B2 L' Uw' F' L Fw2

Fw' L2 Rw Uw' Rw U B2 Fw2 R2 U Rw' U F D2 U F' Rw2 F2 Uw' R' Fw Rw' R' U Rw' Uw Fw2 F' U L2 B D U F2 D' Uw Fw' U2 Fw2 F

Fw R' F' U' Fw D F2 Rw R2 Uw L Uw Rw D' Uw' U' L B Fw' F2 R2 D Uw U' Rw2 D' Rw2 B F D' U2 R Fw2 L' Uw' R Uw R U B2

Fw' R2 B' Fw L2 Uw2 L' Rw' R' B Fw Rw R2 Fw2 F R' Uw2 U' L2 D' U B Fw2 F' L D2 L' R D U' R' U L2 U' Fw2 D2 U' Rw2 Fw' R

U Rw' B2 F' L2 D' Rw' R Fw' Uw Fw2 D L Rw' Fw' F' U Fw' Rw' Uw' F2 D' R' Fw' R' D F D' B2 Fw Uw2 U2 Fw' L' Fw' R' Fw2 Rw' D' U'

 D' B L2 D2 L R' U' Rw' Fw2 R2 F L F' D' Uw' B2 F2 L B Fw2 F2 D2 R2 Fw Rw2 D2 U B L2 Rw' Uw Fw2 U F L U' L' B' Uw Rw

R' B' F2 D2 L2 B U2 R2 Fw F2 D2 Uw2 B F' L' Rw' B2 Fw' Rw2 U' F' Rw' B' F' U' B F Rw2 B' R B2 Rw2 F2 L' Uw2 U2 F D' L2 F'

L2 R' U' B2 D2 Uw2 B Fw L B Uw' F' Uw' Fw D' F2 R D2 U F' R2 B Fw2 L' Rw B Rw2 F D F R' Uw2 B' Fw' R2 F2 R U' F L

R2 B' U2 Rw F' L' R' Uw' U F U2 L' D2 U2 Rw2 F2 Uw L D' U Fw F L R D2 F2 R2 B' D Uw' F2 U2 B F' Uw U2 B' Fw Uw' U2

Fw Rw U Rw' F L' Fw2 L' F R' F' U' R2 Uw2 R' D L F U' Fw Uw' Rw' Fw2 Uw U2 R2 F2 D' B R2 Fw' Uw2 F2 Rw Fw2 D U2 F Rw Uw2


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 16, 2011)

best time: 1:03.69
worst time: 1:27.47

current avg5: 1:09.52 (σ = 3.51)
best avg5: 1:06.61 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 1:11.22 (σ = 6.48)
best avg12: 1:11.22 (σ = 6.48)

session avg: 1:11.22 (σ = 6.48)
session mean: 1:11.95

1:13.93, 1:13.80, 1:25.85, 1:03.69, 1:04.73, 1:15.73, 1:03.90, 1:27.47, 1:07.64, 1:06.49, 1:05.69, 1:14.44

sigh :fp


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 17, 2011)

Round 31 ---BACK-FILED!!!!

Average: *1:23.82*

1:29.22 (1:13.31) 1:28.02 1:26.69 1:16.56 1:17.65 (1:40.75) 1:37.40 1:27.88 1:16.05 1:25.25 1:13.46

Good round!!! Some nice solves in there!!

Round 32---BACKFILED

Average: *1:25.39*

1:27.06 1:22.06 1:28.59 1:28.41 1:22.06 1:24.19 (1:29.19) 1:28.72 (1:19.55) 1:24.30 1:26.52 1:22.02

All sub 1:30 but not enough sub 1:20's about average for me!! finally caught back up on here yay!!

EDIT: or not..... i though i had made it but GMT messed me up!!! now i have to do yet again another round!!!


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 17, 2011)

Round 33

Average: *1:24.88*

1:26.21 1:36.36 1:29.78 (1:42.46) 1:19.63 1:28.55 1:17.47 1:25.46 (1:16.19) 1:23.75 1:18.53 1:23.03

Not bad under 1:25 which makes me happy but had a 1:42 which doesnt make me happy. NOW im finally caught up with this thread!!! that was alot of 4x4 tonight!!


----------



## NSKuber (Sep 17, 2011)

Average: *1:08.15*
1:07.43 1:10.44 1:03.90 1:04.44 1:07.50 1:04.75 (DNF) 1:16.61 (1:02.68) 1:10.34 1:09.56 1:06.56
Just AWESOME for me!
DNF was an unsolved PLL parity.


----------



## CRO (Sep 17, 2011)

Round 33
1:33.29, 1:35.27, 1:27.52, 1:32.94, 1:40.16, 1:40.24, 1:41.37, 1:33.06, 1:29.78, 1:25.15, 1:50.34, 1:38.46 = *1:35.21* (σ = 4.48)

Surprisingly good


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Sep 17, 2011)

round 33

1:24.59, 1:32.55, 1:14.81, 1:11.53, 1:17.41, 1:18.16, 1:09.53, 1:31.34, 1:12.36, 1:15.72, 1:43.02, 1:15.65

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:09.53
worst time: 1:43.02

current avg5: 1:20.90 (σ = 7.38)
best avg5: 1:14.58 (σ = 2.41)

current avg12: 1:19.41 (σ = 7.13)
best avg12: 1:19.41 (σ = 7.13)


----------



## Jakube (Sep 17, 2011)

Round 33: 

*Average: 1:09.49*

(1:18.04), 1:10.53, (59.42), 1:09.51, 1:05.07, 1:04.26, 1:15.96, 1:17.79, 1:04.33, 1:14.09, 1:09.07, 1:04.24

I´m satisfied with this, although there are some bad times in it.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Sep 17, 2011)

M4rQu5, Round 33: 1:20.32
1:14.51, (1:09.31), (1:32.27), 1:24.76, 1:11.56, 1:22.54, 1:21.14, 1:22.82, 1:22.41, 1:15.53, 1:24.87, 1:23.09


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 17, 2011)

Round 33

Stuck with Yau again. Quite an improvement on round32 - done anly 12hrs apart - 8 of which were spent asleep.

Statistics for 09-17-2011 12:41:21

Average: 1:31.73
Standard Deviation: 4.94
Best Time: 1:21.80
Worst Time: 1:48.86
Individual Times:
1.	1:31.13	
2.	1:35.14	
3.	1:26.89	
4.	(1:48.86)	
5.	1:29.88	
6.	1:34.66	
7.	1:24.42	
8.	1:33.97	
9.	(1:21.80)	
10.	1:42.13	
11.	1:23.64	
12.	1:35.44


----------



## Zookiedoken (Sep 17, 2011)

Round 33: (Aiming for 1min)
1:10.25, 1:01.03, 57.22, 1:03.07, 1:03.67, 1:05.02, 1:00.54, 1:13.65, 1:15.60, 1:07.40, 1:32.25, 58.60 = 1:05.88

Several really bad solves....*im looking at 1:32.25* havent done sup 1:30 in ages. everything went wrong.. worst look ahead ever and DP with several lockups. but ened up with an average avg


----------



## Selkie (Sep 17, 2011)

*Round 33

Average: 1:38.34*

1:30.79, 1:30.80, 1:31.68, 1:29.58, 2:07.29, 1:56.78, 1:38.89, 1:28.65, 1:38.32, 1:36.59, 1:44.83, 1:45.12

Started really consistently. Ruined by the counting 1:56.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:28.65
worst time: 2:07.29

current avg5: 1:39.91 (σ = 3.55)
best avg5: 1:31.09 (σ = 0.42)

current avg12: 1:38.34 (σ = 8.16)
best avg12: 1:38.34 (σ = 8.16)

session avg: 1:38.34 (σ = 8.16)
session mean: 1:39.94


----------



## Andri Maulana (Sep 18, 2011)

Missed round 32..

Round 33 average : 1:09.65

(1:24.78), 1:04.94, (58.80), 1:05.38, 1:08.30, 1:07.81, 1:01.61, 1:19.38, 1:02.86, 1:11.94, 1:22.47, 1.11.81

Uuhh, single 1:19.38 and 1:22.47 ruin my average


----------



## mycube (Sep 18, 2011)

Round 33 average: 1:46.40
1:40.14 1:41.28 1:52.57 1:41.60 1:46.79 1:55.58 1:41.80 1:55.25 (2:02.17) (1:37.58) 1:46.30 1:52.71


----------



## Zoé (Sep 19, 2011)

*Round 33 = 1 :12. 31*

1:12.21, 1:13.82, (1:08.98), 1:18.53, 1:18.63, 1:07.62, (59.79), 1:06.82, 1:13.02, 1:14.27, 1:09.23, 1:18.68

Yeah, a sub-1


----------



## Selkie (Sep 20, 2011)

Round 33
(Friday 16th September 2011 - Tuesday 20th September 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
Zookiedoken 1:05.88
NSCuber 1:08.15
Jakube 1:09.49
Andri Maulana 1:09.65
Pandadudex96 1:11.22
Zoé 1:12.31
Arnaud van Galen 1:17.96
Daniel Liamitz 1:19.41
M4rQu5 1:20.32
Tall5001 1:24.88

*1:30 Goal Race*
James Ludlow 1:31.73
CRO 1:35.21
Selkie 1:38.34
mycube 1:46.40

*2:00 Goal Race*


----------



## Selkie (Sep 20, 2011)

Round 34
(Tuesday 20th September 2011 - Friday 23rd September 2011)

Scrambles




Uw2 Fw2 Uw U R' Fw2 R2 Fw2 D' Fw2 D Uw B' F' D2 Uw Fw2 F L' D' L Rw2 D2 Rw2 U' Rw B2 Fw R D' B Fw' L2 R' U2 Fw' D' L F R'

L B F' U' B2 Fw' Rw B L Rw R' U Rw' B D R F' Rw2 Fw' U B' U' Fw2 R2 B' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 D Uw' Fw R B R2 D' Uw2 B2 Fw2 D' F2

Uw' U2 Fw F Rw2 R F' D' Uw2 Rw2 U' F D' Rw R2 D L Fw' R' Uw2 F U' R2 B R' Fw Rw R F2 L R2 Fw U Fw F' Uw2 Rw' U' F2 Uw2

F R' Fw' F' L Rw2 R' Fw' Rw R2 Fw' Uw2 F' Rw' F' Rw' R Fw F' U Fw2 Rw2 R' D L F L' D U2 B2 R D' R2 F R Uw L F2 Uw2 U'

Uw' L' U2 Fw R U' R' D2 U Fw2 D' Uw B' F' D' L2 R2 Uw R2 B2 D' Uw L2 Fw F D2 Uw' B F' L2 F' L Uw F' R U L D2 Rw' F

B' L2 B' Uw2 R Fw D' U Fw2 Rw2 R D' Rw B' Uw L2 Rw R B' Rw2 Uw2 F' R' Uw2 Rw2 F Rw D U' L2 Rw Uw2 F' D' U2 R Uw U L2 Uw

Fw' F2 D Uw' U2 Fw2 D' Fw2 D Uw Rw R' B2 D U' B' U' F2 D2 Fw2 L' Rw' Uw2 Fw Rw' Fw F' U B2 Fw2 Rw' R' Fw2 Rw' F' U' Rw2 B' D' U

B F L2 Rw B D2 L2 F Rw2 U' R2 U2 Fw' D' B L2 Fw F L2 F' L2 R F L Rw D' Uw2 U Rw2 Fw F' D2 Rw U' B2 U2 Rw2 R2 B' D2

B2 D' Uw U' Fw2 L2 D' B Fw2 Uw2 L B2 D Uw U2 B D2 U2 F' Rw U' B Fw2 Uw2 R2 B U' Fw' U' Rw R2 Uw U R' Fw D Rw R2 D' Rw

R' F' L' Uw2 Fw2 D Uw' B2 Rw' U2 Rw' Fw' L2 D' U2 F2 Rw B2 Fw2 U' L' Rw' Uw U Rw' Uw' L2 D2 F' L Rw2 F2 L' B Uw2 R2 Fw2 R' B F2

L' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 R D' Rw2 R U B Fw R D2 Uw F' Rw2 U' R2 U B2 Fw Rw B2 L U Rw' B' U' F' Rw' Uw2 B2 F L' Rw Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw F'

Uw2 L2 B2 L' U Fw R Fw Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw Rw' U' Rw' U F Rw2 Fw L' B' Rw2 F2 L' F Rw2 R2 B L' R U' R2 F2 Rw R' B U Rw' U2 R'


----------



## NSKuber (Sep 21, 2011)

Statistics for 09-21-2011 16:09:35

Average: *1:12.49*
1:05.58 1:14.25 1:20.18 1:26.38 1:08.81 1:06.81 (1:01.31) (1:28.65) 1:19.72 1:04.88 1:14.06 1:04.27
Really bad because of 1:26 1:20 and 1:19 counting...


----------



## M4rQu5 (Sep 22, 2011)

M4rQu5, Round 34: 1:21.13
1:21.10, 1:16.15, 1:21.61, (1:41.54), 1:30.68, 1:15.36, 1:21.52, (1:14.09), 1:14.64, 1:26.37, 1:25.34, 1:18.50

I need to do less of those slow ones...


----------



## Zoé (Sep 22, 2011)

*Round 34 = 1:14.20*

(1:05.33), 1:14.61, 1:13.06, 1:20.36, 1:17.27, 1:12.61, 1:08.05, (1:20.75), 1:15.88, 1:15.65, 1:07.72, 1:16.77

Not doing too good today, I'm tired ^^


----------



## Selkie (Sep 22, 2011)

*Round 34

Average: 1:42.79*

1:33.91, 1:34.65, 1:44.52, 1:41.39, 1:38.86, 1:42.53, 1:47.92, 1:35.24, 1:55.86, 2:03.27, 1:46.10, 1:40.85

Very disappointing 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:33.91
worst time: 2:03.27

current avg5: 1:47.60 (σ = 6.22)
best avg5: 1:38.30 (σ = 2.78)

current avg12: 1:42.79 (σ = 5.96)
best avg12: 1:42.79 (σ = 5.96)

session avg: 1:42.79 (σ = 5.96)
session mean: 1:43.76


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 22, 2011)

Average of 12: 1:04.33
1. 1:07.37 
2. 1:03.25 
3. (1:10.24) 
4. 1:03.66 
5. 1:01.22 
6. 1:02.35 
7. 1:00.41 
8. (56.50) 
9. 1:05.45 
10. 1:07.62 
11. 1:09.50 
12. 1:02.43


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Sep 23, 2011)

round 34

1:21.02, 1:19.56, 1:10.34, 1:15.11, 1:09.75, 1:22.66, 1:16.27, 1:14.72, 1:11.15, 1:14.11, 1:18.13, 1:25.91

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:09.75
worst time: 1:25.91

current avg5: 1:15.65 (σ = 1.77)
best avg5: 1:13.91 (σ = 2.57)

current avg12: 1:16.31 (σ = 3.84)
best avg12: 1:16.31 (σ = 3.84)


----------



## CRO (Sep 23, 2011)

Round 34

1:41.34, 1:34.43, 1:31.58, 1:42.34, 1:42.93, 1:44.84, 1:32.18, 1:32.53, 1:24.30, 1:31.36, 1:30.27, 1:20.68 = 1:34.33

Wow! 

1:20.68 should have been sub1:20, but I had a small lock-up on U2 AUF -.-


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 23, 2011)

Round 34: 1:12.47 1:10.53 1:17.18 1:16.30 1:13.86 1:15.52 1:20.66 1:09.30 1:33.50 1:14.09 1:18.06 1:19.63 = 1:15.83
Round 33: 1:19.05 1:21.09 1:09.36 1:18.40 1:15.11 1:21.03 1:07.66 1:19.75 1:19.59 1:15.05 1:23.08 1:21.21 = 1:17.96


----------



## Andri Maulana (Sep 23, 2011)

Round 34 : 1:09.98

1:10.15, (1:03.06), 1:11.91, 1:13.31, 1:03.28, 1:08.72, 1:11.44, 1:16.44, 1:09.43, (1:18.13), 1:09.90, 1:05.19


----------



## Selkie (Sep 23, 2011)

Round 34
Tuesday 20th September 2011 - Friday 23rd September 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
Pandadudex96 1:04.33
Andri Maulana 1:09.98
NSCuber 1:12.49
Zoé 1:14.20
Arnaud van Galen 1:15.83
Daniel Liamitz1:16.31
M4rQu5 1:21.13
Tall5001 1:23.61

*1:30 Goal Race*
CRO 1:34.33
Selkie 1:42.79

*2:00 Goal Race*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Selkie (Sep 23, 2011)

Round 35
(Friday 23rd September 2011 - Tuesday 27th September 2011)

Scrambles




B Rw' Fw2 F2 D B F2 Uw' U R Uw B' D L R' B2 L2 Rw' Fw' F Uw2 L2 F' Uw2 U B2 F D' Uw U Fw2 Uw2 U' F' L B2 Uw' B' Fw' Uw

R Fw' L Uw' U L Rw D' R B R2 F Uw' L Rw' D Rw F U B' R' Uw F Rw2 F' U' B' L2 Fw Uw2 R D F Rw2 D2 U2 L2 U' Fw2 U

Rw' U L U2 L' Fw' L2 D' Uw2 U' B2 D' U' Rw2 B2 Uw F' D2 Uw' U2 B Uw2 U2 Fw2 L' U' B D' L2 D' B2 D2 Fw Uw B D2 B2 L R' Fw2

B D2 U' Rw2 Uw2 F' U2 L' Rw' Uw' Rw Fw R' U2 F' L' Rw R2 Fw2 L' U R Uw2 U2 Fw2 D Rw2 F' L2 R' U' Rw' R2 Uw' U' B D Rw2 Uw2 L

Fw Uw U2 B' Fw F2 D' L2 R2 Fw2 F' L2 U2 B Fw2 Uw' U2 B U L2 B Fw2 F2 U' R B2 U' L' Rw2 U B' L B' U2 F' R2 F U R' Fw2

U2 R D2 U B Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 R' D' Uw Fw' D2 Uw2 B2 L' Uw2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R B' Rw B' U2 F2 D' B U' Rw2 Fw2 U' B' Uw' U2 Fw2

Uw' L Uw' Rw2 R D' Uw2 B2 Fw' F' R' U2 B2 L2 Uw' L R Fw L2 Rw2 U2 R2 U2 F' R B' Uw' L2 B' F' D' Uw' L R F R U' R2 U' F'

Rw' U B2 Fw2 Rw2 D' B2 U L B U L2 R2 Uw' U B' L R D' B2 L R B2 U2 B Fw2 F L2 F2 U2 L' Rw B' Fw' Rw D' B' R' U2 R2

Fw Rw2 U2 B' U' L2 Rw R' B' Fw' F' Rw' R2 B F L' U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 Uw' Rw' U F2 L2 Rw' D2 L' D' R' D Uw B Rw' D' U' F' Rw' Fw

Fw' D' Uw2 F' D2 Rw2 D2 Uw Fw2 L2 Rw Uw' L' F2 D' L' Uw' R D' R2 F' Uw R D R F L' Rw2 F' R2 D L D L2 F2 Uw Fw' L R U'

Rw2 Fw U' L2 B' Rw' B' Uw2 B2 Fw L' R' Uw' U' B2 F' Uw' Fw2 Rw2 D Uw2 U B' L Rw B2 Fw L2 Uw' Rw F2 R' F' D2 B' U' L U2 Fw2 D

Fw' Rw2 R D' L2 Rw' D2 Rw' D U L R Fw' F' L' B' Uw2 Rw' Fw' R2 Fw L' Fw' R Fw' F L R2 Fw R2 B2 D' F' R' B' L2 Rw' R' B' L2


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 23, 2011)

Race to sub-1

K4

1:04.26, 1:02.61, 58.90, 56.24, 55.83, 52.97, 1:10.29, 1:05.30, 59.26, 57.87, 54.07, 51.37 = 58.73

Didn't think it would be this easy. K4 avgpb for now.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Sep 24, 2011)

M4rQu5, Round 35: 1:22.74
1:24.18, 1:25.24, 1:19.04, 1:30.26, 1:15.21, (DNF(1:09.04)), 1:16.77, (1:13.10), 1:25.09, 1:26.05, 1:21.75, 1:23.86

4x4, Y U NO SUB1:20?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 24, 2011)

Round 35 : *1:37.08*
1:45.47, 1:28.65, 1:35.83, 1:25.96, 1:35.70, 1:40.70, 1:29.88, 1:44.14, 1:58.94, 1:58.05, 1:23.88, 1:26.42

Trying for Sub 1:30 average of 12


----------



## CRO (Sep 24, 2011)

1:30.86, 1:30.06, 1:33.20, 1:42.03, 1:34.95, 1:42.76, 1:31.25, 1:36.52, 1:28.40, 1:23.23, DNF(55.81), 1:20.80 = *1:33.33*


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 24, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 58.91
worst time: 1:19.37

current avg5: 1:02.90 (σ = 2.57)
best avg5: 1:02.90 (σ = 2.57)

current avg12: 1:07.96 (σ = 5.98)
best avg12: 1:07.96 (σ = 5.98)

session avg: 1:07.96 (σ = 5.98)
session mean: 1:08.16

1:04.51, 1:07.33, (1:19.37), 1:10.05, 1:01.57, 1:19.13, 1:13.10, 1:15.22, 1:01.39, 1:06.52, 1:00.79, (58.91)


----------



## Zoé (Sep 24, 2011)

*Round 35 = 1:12.23*

(1:18.32), (1:01.31), 1:16.18, 1:11.29, 1:14.03, 1:14.75, 1:08.60, 1:13.20, 1:10.58, 1:10.29, 1:07.90, 1:15.42

No sup-1:20, I'm happy about that


----------



## michaelfivez (Sep 24, 2011)

1:59.20, 1:45.98, 1:52.84, 1:58.95, 2:38.78, 1:49.19, 1:46.70, 1:59.81, 1:57.26, 1:41.21, 2:13.15, DNF(2:27.74)[switched centers lolz didn't bother to finish]

best time: 1:41.21
worst time: 2:38.78

*avg12: 2:00.19 (σ = 15.73)*

Lol 9/12 times are sub 2, yet my average is sup2...
It's way better then expected tough, I expected like 2:30-2:45 , double pairing is starting to pay-off after just 20 solves 

I'll be racing to sub 2 minutes


----------



## LouisCormier (Sep 24, 2011)

*Average of 12: 58.16* (σ = 3.89)
(51.06), 59.69, 1:00.19, 1:04.34, 54.15, (1:11.16), 53.02, 52.78, 1:01.30, 1:01.19, 54.72, 1:00.22

Pretty good


----------



## NSKuber (Sep 25, 2011)

Average: 1:10.53
1:08.13 1:03.90 1:09.77 1:05.08 (DNF) 1:12.46 1:05.18 1:10.33 (1:01.94) 1:14.72 1:27.08 1:08.66
Counting 1:27!
HATE HATE HATE!!!


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 26, 2011)

Round 34 -BACKFILED

Average: *1:23.61*

1:30.13 1:28.69 1:22.61 1:11.69 (1:05.13) 1:19.65 1:26.28 1:20.90 1:21.96 1:24.28 (1:34.18) 1:29.86

not sure why i keep forgetting to do this during the week! i feel bad! anyway pb single!! yay!!

Round 35

Average: *1:22.23*

(1:33.30) 1:14.00 (1:12.55) 1:24.08 1:13.91 1:20.88 1:27.72 1:22.33 1:23.46 1:24.84 1:25.97 1:25.13

Almost broke my PB average of 5 in this one but couldnt get another sub 20. Ended up with 1:16 and needed 1:15 bleh! Best average i have done in a while though


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 26, 2011)

Race to sub1
Round 35

1:32.69, 1:30.50, 2:00.39, 1:26.31, 1:23.51, 1:02.77, 1:38.99, 1:31.34, 1:32.23, 1:31.38, 1:27.00, 1:20.85 = 1:29.48


----------



## Selkie (Sep 26, 2011)

*Round 35

Average: 1:39.42*

1:40.90, 1:41.76, 1:31.68, 1:39.33, 1:39.12, 1:38.23, 1:37.19, 1:47.13, 1:36.39, 1:45.57, 1:36.16, 1:39.58

Well if I had to pick a positive it would be a better standard deviation and no sup 1:50. Disappointed not to have at least 1 sub 1:30 but in all honesty I have not practiced much 4x4 this week, instead concentrating hard on 3x3.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:31.68
worst time: 1:47.13

current avg5: 1:40.51 (σ = 3.80)
best avg5: 1:38.18 (σ = 0.79)

current avg12: 1:39.42 (σ = 2.68)
best avg12: 1:39.42 (σ = 2.68)

session avg: 1:39.42 (σ = 2.68)
session mean: 1:39.42


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Sep 26, 2011)

35

1:08.82, 1:29.16, 1:09.06, 1:15.30, 1:13.45, 1:10.81, 1:03.70, 1:07.61, 1:08.03, 1:07.50, 1:13.75, 1:04.38

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:03.70
worst time: 1:29.16

current avg5: 1:07.71 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 1:07.71 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 1:09.87 (σ = 3.23)
best avg12: 1:09.87 (σ = 3.23)


----------



## Selkie (Sep 27, 2011)

Round 35
(Friday 23rd September 2011 - Tuesday 27th September 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
LouisCormier 58.16 1st sub goal result
DavidWoner 58.73 1st sub goal result
Panadudex96 1:07.96
Daniel Liamitz 1:09.87
NSCuber 1:10.53
Zoé 1:12.23
Arnaud van Galen 1:16.40
Tall5001 1:22.23
M4rQu5 1:22.74
JonnyWhoopes 1:29.48

*1:30 Goal Race*
CRO 1:33.33
rahulkadukar 1:37.08
Selkie 1:39.42

*2:00 Goal Race*
michaelfivez 2:00.19

*Alumini Race*


----------



## Selkie (Sep 27, 2011)

Round 36
(Tuesday 27th September 2011 - Friday 30th September 2011)

Scrambles




D F' U' F Rw' B' F2 D2 Fw2 F2 R2 D U2 Rw R U2 B' L2 B R B F Uw B' F2 Uw' Fw Rw' Uw2 Rw' B Fw F R F' Rw2 B Fw U2 Fw

Fw' L2 Fw2 R F2 U' B2 U' F' D2 L2 D' Uw' L Rw' R2 B2 F2 Uw' Fw' F' L' B2 F2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 U' L' F' L2 U2 L Fw2 Rw B Uw' Rw' B2 R2

L' Fw2 Rw' U' R F' L' Fw F' Uw2 U' B2 Rw U' L2 B F' R' B U' L' Rw2 F L2 U B' R B U' Rw Fw2 D' Uw B' D2 R D2 Rw' F2 Rw'

L2 Rw' F U2 F D B2 Rw2 F' D' U2 R U L U2 F2 L' D2 Rw2 Fw2 L' D' F' Rw' Uw' L2 B2 D' U' B2 D Fw2 Uw2 Fw' D Fw' L2 F2 L' B'

L' R F R Uw2 F2 L Fw2 F R D Uw' B' Fw2 Rw2 D B2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 R2 B Fw Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw2 B D' L B Uw B' F' Uw2 B L' Uw2 U2 F'

R' Uw L2 Rw' U F R U2 R2 Fw2 U' R' Uw F2 L Rw' R F2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' B R Fw2 Rw' Fw' F' Uw U' Rw B F' L B Rw U2 Rw2 F' Rw' U2

B2 R' B Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B Fw2 L' R B' F L' Uw' B Rw Fw' Uw2 U L Uw U2 Rw' Uw' B F D' Uw F' Rw' U' Rw2 F' L' Rw2 Fw2 L Rw R2 F2

B D F Uw' B F2 Uw2 R' B' Uw' B2 R D' F Rw2 D B2 F Rw' Uw' Fw F2 L2 Fw D Uw' Fw F Uw' U B F L' Rw2 U Rw' Fw Rw' B' L

D' Rw2 Fw2 R D2 Rw D' R2 Uw Fw' F2 D' B U' B Fw2 F2 U2 F' D L B2 F D U2 Rw' D Uw L2 U2 L' R' Uw2 Rw D' F Uw' L U' L'

L R2 Uw' F2 R' F2 D' Uw R B D B Fw2 Rw2 F2 D2 L Rw2 R2 B' Uw L' Rw R U' Fw D2 Uw R Fw2 D Rw' Fw2 Uw L' R2 Fw D2 Uw F'

F2 Rw' B Fw2 F' D2 U2 Fw' Rw2 D' Rw B F' Uw F' L R' B Rw' U' Fw D' B' Fw2 F2 R' Uw2 F Rw2 U2 R Fw L' R' D' B' Rw F U2 Fw2

B' Fw' R2 B' F2 Rw' R' B2 L2 Fw' F Uw U' Rw2 D F' Rw2 Uw' R' Fw D2 F2 D' F R' Fw R B L2 F L' Fw' L U F' Rw R F' U B


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 28, 2011)

Round 36

Average: *1:18.01*

1:23.53 1:24.77 1:14.27 1:20.11 1:15.93 (1:30.25) 1:15.66 1:16.93 1:14.59 1:14.83 1:19.43 (1:13.43)

New PB average of 5 and 12 in there!! 1:15.45 and 1:18.01 lol. Awesome 4x4 session!!


----------



## NSKuber (Sep 28, 2011)

Average: *1:09.33*
1:00.75 1:11.61 1:01.90 1:13.46 1:14.03 (57.21) 1:20.28 1:03.50 (1:37.80) 1:14.38 1:08.56 1:04.78
Lots of fails, BUT 57.21 was Double Parity! That was awesome solve!


----------



## M4rQu5 (Sep 28, 2011)

M4rQu5, Round 36: 1:18.88
1:11.42, 1:20.20, 1:13.87, 1:26.16, 1:14.95, (1:06.42), 1:23.19, (1:33.09), 1:21.86, 1:09.02, 1:20.85, 1:27.28

dubs, then trips


----------



## Zoé (Sep 28, 2011)

*Round 36 = 1:10.10*

1:15.00, 1:12.83, 1:01.28, 1:01.91, 1:12.38, 1:13.25, (1:19.88), 1:08.94, (1:00.86), 1:12.46, 1:11.96, 1:11.00

I got soooooo unlucky with parities ! I had at least one in every of my solve (and most of the time I had two). But my edge pairing was just... amazing ! O.O I have no idea how I did to be so fast, but it felt great  So overall : that's just an very good average for me !


----------



## Selkie (Sep 28, 2011)

*Round 36

Average: 1:38.37*

1:24.53, 1:25.53, 1:38.21, 1:53.69, 1:39.42, 1:57.88, 1:27.51, 1:31.34, 2:07.37, 1:33.47, 1:33.82, 1:42.83

Massively inconsistent. Nice to have 3 sub 1:30's but 2 counting 1:5x's are not good 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:24.53
worst time: 2:07.37

current avg5: 1:36.71 (σ = 4.33)
best avg5: 1:32.88 (σ = 1.09)

current avg12: 1:38.37 (σ = 10.07)
best avg12: 1:38.37 (σ = 10.07)

session avg: 1:38.37 (σ = 10.07)
session mean: 1:39.63


----------



## Thunderbolt (Sep 28, 2011)

goal sub-1
1:24.40, 1:20.60, 1:18.62, 1:39.06, 1:19.47, 1:11.30, 1:25.59, 1:33.35, 1:52.83, 1:29.59, 1:37.48, 1:28.10=1:27.63


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 28, 2011)

59.70, 1:02.78, 1:05.17, 58.05, 56.21, 1:00.47, 1:01.73, 56.52, 1:02.95, 1:08.34, 1:03.14, 54.32 = 1:00.67

-__________-


----------



## dimwmuni (Sep 30, 2011)

Round 36

1:07.80, 1:07.58, 1:12.98, 57.18, 1:18.06, 1:41.90, 1:10.16, 1:25.72, 1:09.47, 1:02.42, 1:08.24, 1:20.76 = 1:12.32

Thought I might join this to motivate me to practice 4x4.


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 30, 2011)

I'll join this thread when I'm faster, at the moment my solves are like 4-7mins lol 12 solves may take over an hr :L


----------



## Selkie (Sep 30, 2011)

clifford2704 said:


> I'll join this thread when I'm faster, at the moment my solves are like 4-7mins lol 12 solves may take over an hr :L


 
I fully understand if you personally wish to wait so completing the solves does not take a long time but please do not feel you have to be at a particular level to take part. I am eager that solvers of all levels feel they can participate to aid their own progression and motivation. Whenever you feel like starting you will be welcome to.


----------



## NSKuber (Sep 30, 2011)

I fully agree with Selkie.
You can do this 12 solves not in one day, you may do 2-3 solves and then have a rest.
If you'll participate your time will quickly go down, to 1.5-2 minutes!


----------



## aronpm (Sep 30, 2011)

I'll play along

Round 36: 

average = 1:11.75

1:14.07, 1:10.59, 1:11.21, 1:14.07, 1:10.19, 1:08.17, 1:17.97, 1:07.95, 1:02.96, 1:18.44, 1:20.00, 1:04.86


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 30, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:04.67
worst time: 1:41.74

current avg5: 1:17.89 (σ = 1.56)
best avg5: 1:17.89 (σ = 1.56)

current avg12: 1:20.30 (σ = 5.36)
best avg12: 1:20.30 (σ = 5.36)



Spoiler



1:18.80, 1:13.05, 1:41.74, 1:14.49, 1:29.55, 1:25.66, 1:19.71, 1:15.69, 1:19.21, 1:04.67, 1:18.77, 1:28.03



Almost sub 1:20 :3. most solves were under 1:20 so I'm happy enough with that


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 30, 2011)

I swear I already did this rounds scrambles... 0_0.

Oh well, I'll just wait for the next round.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 30, 2011)

Round 36: 1:10.81 1:05.18 1:12.25 1:13.25 1:20.44 1:14.40 1:15.66 1:09.63 1:18.99 1:12.78 1:16.65 1:01.46 = 1:12.96
Round 35: 1:07.28 1:27.41 1:21.13 1:13.75 1:01.68 1:11.11 1:29.36 1:09.63 1:19.72 1:26.21 1:14.61 1:13.15 = 1:16.40

quite nice, looking forward to doing the next round of many puzzles with cubes that have been silicone sprayed for the first time in 6 months


----------



## Selkie (Sep 30, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> I swear I already did this rounds scrambles... 0_0.
> 
> Oh well, I'll just wait for the next round.


 
I have been recording times daily from the thread. I do not recall seeing this one, apologies if it has disappeared into the ether! 

I have your result from Monday this week, but being biweekly now that was last round result. I am, however, more than happy to backfill times if you want to still post back dated times.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 30, 2011)

Round 36
(Tuesday 27th September 2011 - Friday 30th September 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
DavidWoner 1:00.47
NSCuber 1:09.33
Zoé 1:10.10
aronpm 1:11.75
Daniel Liamitz 1:15.47
dimwmuni 1:12.32
Arnaud van Galen 1:16.40
Tall5001 1:18.01
M4rQu5 1:18.88
chrissyD 1:20.30
Thunderbold 1:27.63

*1:30 Goal Race*
Selkie 1:38.37

*2:00 Goal Race*

*Alumini Race*



Nice to see some new faces (avatars) in the race


----------



## Selkie (Sep 30, 2011)

Round 37
(Friday 30th September 2011 - Tuesday 4th October 2011)

Scrambles




Uw2 Fw2 L' R Fw2 D' U' R' D Uw' U Fw' U2 L2 F' L' B' Fw F Uw2 L' Rw2 Fw' F2 U2 F' Uw2 L' B' F' R F L' B2 F2 D2 F' Uw Rw2 F'

F' R2 B D U' Fw F' D' Uw U B L2 D' Uw R D' B D' Uw Rw' D Uw' U F' R2 U' F2 Rw D2 B Fw2 Uw2 L' B' D2 Uw2 L' Rw' B2 F2

L' Fw D B' Rw Fw' U2 L D F L2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw' U2 L' Uw' U' Fw2 F Uw2 Fw' Rw U' B D2 Fw2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' B U2 B' D Uw2 R2 U2

Fw2 Rw' R2 U' L2 Rw2 D2 Uw' Rw' R' D' B' Rw' R Fw' Uw' B2 Fw2 F2 D' L' B2 R D Uw U' Fw2 Rw' F' D Uw2 B2 U2 F2 Rw R' B Uw' U R

Rw B' F L2 U' F D2 Uw' L Rw2 B Uw Rw D' B2 F2 U2 Fw' F' Rw' Fw Rw' B' Rw' R' B Rw2 U Rw2 R' B' L U B Rw2 Fw2 F' R D' U

Rw2 F Uw2 B2 Rw' F2 L' R Fw2 F2 Uw Rw' Fw' L F Rw2 R2 Uw2 R2 D R B Rw2 D U2 Rw2 B Fw L Rw' B' D2 R2 Uw2 Rw' F2 D2 B2 F' Rw2

F2 D' Uw2 R' U2 B2 D2 Uw' L' Uw2 B2 U Fw2 D' Fw Uw R2 D Fw2 Uw B2 L' Fw' R Uw2 F L2 R' F Uw2 Fw L2 B Fw2 F D Rw Uw2 B' Rw2

Uw Fw2 F' Uw' L B' F U2 R D' L' R Uw2 R2 U2 Rw Fw D' U' Fw D' U L' F2 U2 Fw' L2 Rw2 D Uw L' D Fw' U' Fw' Uw' B Uw' R Fw2

U R2 B2 F2 D' U' F' U' F R2 Fw' D2 Fw2 L R' Fw2 R2 U' Rw D Uw L2 Uw' Rw R Uw' U2 R Fw' D' B R2 Fw2 D Fw' F D L Rw' U2

F2 D2 Uw U B Fw U2 B' Uw' Fw R D' Rw2 Uw' L U2 B' Uw' L2 B U' Fw2 F2 D' L Uw2 Rw F2 D Uw Rw' D2 Uw' Fw2 F D' Uw F2 L' D

B Uw2 U2 Rw U R F2 D' U2 L2 Fw L' U2 Rw F D2 Fw Uw2 U Rw' B D Fw Rw' R2 U2 R2 U2 Fw' Uw Fw2 Uw' U L Rw2 B Rw' F2 D' L2

R2 B D' B2 Fw L' Uw L Fw L2 D U' L2 Uw' L' Uw2 B2 U2 L U2 R B' D' B D' L' Rw' U2 B Fw R B' D' B D U2 Fw2 R2 D R2


----------



## Skullush (Sep 30, 2011)

Round 37
Average of 12: 1:33.98
1:23.96, (1:18.41), (1:47.26), 1:46.09, 1:19.54, 1:32.31, 1:28.62, 1:42.64, 1:34.77, 1:41.63, 1:33.76, 1:36.45


----------



## Zoé (Oct 1, 2011)

*Round 37 = 1:10.40*

1:08.81, 1:08.53, 1:08.05, 1:11.66, 1:03.97, 1:15.81, 1:14.83 1:07.72, (1:17.59), 1:17.38, 1:07.21, (59.86)

My edge pairing was less good than last round, but I also got (a bit) less parities, so that helped  And there was a sub-1, I'm always happy with that


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 1, 2011)

Average: *1:11.12*
Crappy(((


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Oct 1, 2011)

*36*
1:13.23, 1:11.50, 1:30.69, 1:12.95, 1:14.56, 1:05.56, 1:26.04, 55.21, 1:43.74, 1:15.05, 1:20.34, 1:04.82
number of times: 12/12
best time: 55.21
worst time: 1:43.74

current avg5: 1:13.40 (σ = 6.44)
best avg5: 1:11.02 (σ = 3.92)

current avg12: 1:15.47 (σ = 7.79)
best avg12: 1:15.47 (σ = 7.79)

*37*
1:18.51, 1:16.97, 1:13.01, 1:08.25, 1:19.41, 1:07.91, 1:16.57, 1:16.09, 1:21.12, 1:04.77, 1:26.14, 1:10.97
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:04.77
worst time: 1:26.14

current avg5: 1:16.06 (σ = 4.15)
best avg5: 1:12.61 (σ = 3.41)

current avg12: 1:14.88 (σ = 4.39)
best avg12: 1:14.88 (σ = 4.39)


----------



## SkaterFly (Oct 1, 2011)

Round 37

*1:35.28*

1. 1:33.06
2. (1:17.74)
3. 1:52.55
4. 1:43.39
5. 1:28.70
6. 1:31.10
7. 1:40.49
8. 1:28.16
9. (1:58.50)
10. 1:18.04
11. 1:47.40
12. 1:29.91

Better than I thought I was going to do


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 1, 2011)

hey Selkie just let me correct you a bit. My nickname is ThunderbolT not ThunderbolD


----------



## Samania (Oct 2, 2011)

*Round 37: 1:21.78*

1:23.87, 1:20.15, 1:24.06, (1:10.80), 1:11.53, 1:25.96, 1:25.84, 1:18.81, (1:33.41), 1:24.92, 1:22.51, 1:20.17 = *1:27.78*

Finally tightened my 4x4.. Great improvement on my times too ^^


----------



## aronpm (Oct 2, 2011)

Round 37:
average: 1:06.68

1:08.18, 1:06.46, 1:03.68, 1:11.92, 1:05.54, 1:08.26, (1:18.53), 1:10.09, (57.29), 1:03.85, 1:01.77, 1:07.06


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 2, 2011)

Round 36

1:05.99, 1:05.52, 1:08.48, 1:08.33, 1:02.84, 1:07.19, 1:00.67, 1:05.20, 1:05.16, 1:06.11, 59.66, 1:04.01 = 1:05.10
The sub 1 had double parity.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Oct 2, 2011)

Round 37 = 1:07.47

1:01.66, 1:10.74, 1:10.60, 1:05.50, 1:05.77, (1:22.87), 59.88, 1:11.13, 1:13.19, 1:07.82, 1:08.42, (57.94)


----------



## Andri Maulana (Oct 2, 2011)

Round 37 = 1:07.47

1:01.66, 1:10.74, 1:10.60, 1:05.50, 1:05.77, (1:22.87), 59.88, 1:11.13, 1:13.19, 1:07.82, 1:08.42, (57.94)


----------



## M4rQu5 (Oct 2, 2011)

M4rQu5, Round 37: 1:15.20
(1:02.09), 1:14.78, 1:11.45, 1:04.97, 1:20.63, 1:21.55, 1:19.25, 1:19.44, 1:09.71, 1:12.96, (1:23.05), 1:17.31

Shat on my Ao5 pb with 1:10.40! (And Ao12!)


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 3, 2011)

1:25.26, 1:35.15, 1:34.34, 1:30.80, 1:44.47, 1:30.00, 1:34.73, 1:32.54, 1:36.49, 1:28.83, 1:41.72, 1:39.69=1:34.43
omg OLL paritys and miniqj=crap :facepalm:


----------



## Selkie (Oct 4, 2011)

*Round 37

Average: 1:41.23*

1:33.68, 1:52.56, 1:30.96, 1:45.80, 1:24.54, 1:54.43, 1:30.83, 1:46.59, 1:57.14, 1:46.73, 1:23.48, 1:46.22

Disappointing. My bad lookahead between Yau stages, silly mistakes in edge pairing, slow 3x3 stage and slow parity execution seem to have me on a self inflicted plateau. Time to start anaysing my 4x4 as I do my 3x3. I have 6 weeks to be sub 1:30 for UKOpen or at the very least get a sub 1:30 in first two solves to qualify for the average and its about time I worked a little harder to attain that. More 4x4 practice time needed methinks


----------



## Selkie (Oct 4, 2011)

Round 37
(Friday 30th September 2011 - Tuesday 4th October 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
dimwmuni 1:05.10
Andri Maulana 1:07.47
aronpm 1:06.68
Zoé 1:10.40
NSCuber 1:11.12
Daniel Liamitz 1:14.88
M4rQu5 1:15.20
Samania 1:21.78

*1:30 Goal Race*
Skullush 1:33.98
Thunderbolt 1:34.43
Skaterfly 1:35.28
Selkie 1:41.23

*2:00 Goal Race*

*Alumini Race*


----------



## Selkie (Oct 4, 2011)

Round 38
(Tuesday 4th October 2011 - Friday 7th October 2011)

Scrambles




B Rw' B' Fw F' L' Uw2 F' D' Rw2 Fw' Rw' B2 U Rw B2 L' R B' Fw2 L2 Uw' U B2 D2 U2 L' Rw' D' Uw' R Fw D2 U2 B2 L' F' U2 B2 L

Uw Rw2 U2 R Fw' D2 B F D2 U' B Rw' B' F2 Uw' Fw Rw' R2 U Rw Uw' U2 L' R2 B D B D Uw2 L' Rw2 R' Fw F L B2 Rw Uw' B Fw2

F2 L R Fw' Rw B2 Fw' L2 U2 L D2 Uw' U' B' L Rw2 R2 D' B Rw' D2 U2 Rw2 D L' B2 L' D2 R B2 U' Rw Fw' L2 Fw' U' L' Fw F' L

L' Rw2 Uw' L D R' Uw R D' U2 B F' R2 U L B2 Fw' L R2 U Fw L' B Fw U Rw' Fw Uw' Rw R2 D' F U Fw Uw' Rw' R' B' L R2

Fw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 F L2 B Fw F Rw2 D Rw' D' L2 Uw2 L2 R' B2 R F2 Rw' U L2 B D2 L Uw' U F U2 F2 Uw Rw2 B2 D F2 L R' D2 U

Rw R D B' Fw' Uw2 R' Uw' L2 Uw' B R' B' F' D' B2 Fw F' D Fw' F2 D L2 B' R' Uw L Fw' F' Rw F Uw U2 Rw' R2 F D2 U F U'

Uw R' B Fw' F2 D Uw' F2 Rw' F2 Rw2 Uw B2 F2 D F2 L2 B' Uw' Fw Rw' F2 L R Fw' L Rw' D' R2 D' B' Fw2 Uw2 L' F' Uw2 L2 D U2 F2

Uw2 F' D' F2 R' D' B R2 U' F' Rw' U' B2 R2 Fw2 L Rw2 U R D2 U' R D Uw B2 Fw' R' Uw' U' B2 F' L2 U B' Uw Fw2 D2 U' R F2

B2 Fw' R2 F' Uw' B2 L2 D' U' Fw U2 B2 Uw2 U F' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 B' L' Rw2 R' D2 U R' Uw2 L' Uw Fw2 U2 L R' U' L Rw' D2 Rw2 Uw' Rw' Fw2

Fw U2 L R' F2 R2 D' L B' Fw Uw' L R' Fw2 R' Fw' F' Uw' B2 Uw2 Rw' R F Uw' Rw' B' Rw Fw' Uw' L' B' Uw B2 D U Rw Uw' Fw D2 Uw'

B2 L2 R2 Fw' R2 B' R2 F D2 Fw' Uw Fw2 L2 B2 Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw F2 D L Uw2 L B Uw' Fw' L' R2 Uw2 Fw U2 B' F Rw Fw' Rw' R' B Fw' F

Rw2 U' R2 D F' Uw' F R2 Uw Fw' D' Rw' R2 F' L' Rw' Uw2 F' R2 F Uw2 B R2 B Fw2 F' L2 R' D2 Fw Uw F2 D' Uw R' Fw' R Fw D Uw'


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 5, 2011)

Average: *1:08.08*
1:01.75 1:07.52 1:14.78 1:11.68 1:04.02 1:08.03 1:11.53 (1:23.40) 1:08.06 1:07.03 1:06.38 (55.88)


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Oct 5, 2011)

38

1:16.59, 1:04.20, 1:06.64, 1:06.58, 1:08.41, 1:15.23, 1:11.71, 1:07.75, 1:23.19, 1:09.65, 1:12.34, *51.34*

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 51.34
worst time: 1:23.19

current avg5: 1:09.91 (σ = 1.88)
best avg5: 1:07.21 (σ = 0.85)

current avg12: 1:09.91 (σ = 3.79)
best avg12: 1:09.91 (σ = 3.79)

PB SINGLE!!!!!!
my third sub 1...


----------



## Zoé (Oct 5, 2011)

*Round 38 = 1:09.35*

1:15.77, 1:02.77, 1:13.27, 1:10.52, (1:19.05), 1:10.93, 1:10.11, 1:04.52, 1:04.68, (54.08), 1:06.22, 1:14.66

PB single and average ! 54.08... It felt fast, but I just coudn't believe my eyes when I looked at my timer ^^


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 5, 2011)

1:34.32, 1:21.72, 1:37.75, 1:36.72, 1:41.98, 1:24.94, 1:26.43, 1:27.94, 1:30.95, 1:42.85, 1:30.97, 1:32.57=1:32.46


----------



## Skullush (Oct 5, 2011)

Round 38
*Average of 12: 1:38.21*
1. 1:29.93 
2. 1:36.90 
3. 1:40.50 
4. 1:32.85 
5. 1:45.51 
6. 1:47.65 
7. 1:30.31 
8. (2:32.35) 
9. 1:55.50 
10. 1:27.75 
11. 1:35.16 
12. (1:21.92)


----------



## zster007 (Oct 5, 2011)

*Round 38- 1:26.92*

1:21.03, 1:13.53, 1:44.68, 1:14.17, 1:11.30, 1:42.36, 1:26.20, 1:39.73, 1:16.33, 1:17.80, 1:33.39, DNF(1:17.33)

Comments: I was in my dorm with like 5 other people which is why my times are so inconsistent!


----------



## aronpm (Oct 6, 2011)

Round 38
Average = 1:17.34
1:16.60, 1:12.47, 1:23.34, 1:13.22, 1:12.83, 1:18.35, 1:23.46, 1:25.00, 1:12.43, 59.76, 1:15.68, 1:26.11

Really bad.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Oct 6, 2011)

M4rQu5, Round 38: 1:16.85
1:20.63, 1:10.16, 1:12.47, (1:23.98), 1:18.63, 1:14.37, 1:22.12, 1:20.15, 1:14.93, 1:19.96, 1:15.04, (1:05.46)
A fairly good average topped off with a good single.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 6, 2011)

*Round 38

Average: 1:41.60*

1:40.71, 1:29.87, 1:48.83, 1:29.19, 1:38.98, 1:44.76, 1:49.99, 1:34.24, 1:35.96, 1:51.82, 1:41.73, 1:50.90

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:29.19
worst time: 1:51.82

current avg5: 1:42.86 (σ = 6.15)
best avg5: 1:36.52 (σ = 4.75)

current avg12: 1:41.60 (σ = 6.71)
best avg12: 1:41.60 (σ = 6.71)

session avg: 1:41.60 (σ = 6.71)
session mean: 1:41.42


----------



## Mikel (Oct 7, 2011)

*Average: 1:46.31*
Round 38

Standard Deviation: 10.60
Best Time: 1:30.61
Worst Time: 2:52.88
Individual Times:
1.	2:04.38	
2.	1:57.84	
3.	1:40.43	
4.	(1:30.61)	PB OLL parity
5.	1:35.72	
6.	1:34.56	
7.	1:49.15	
8.	1:38.41	
9.	1:34.69	
10.	2:05.80	
11.	1:42.11	
12.	(2:52.88)


----------



## Andri Maulana (Oct 7, 2011)

Round 38 = 1:06.96

(1:01.47), 1:08.38, 1:02.69, 1:06.69, 1:12.09, 1:07.59, 1:03.16, 1:01.84, 1:07.84, 1:12.00, (1:17.19), 1:07.31


----------



## Selkie (Oct 7, 2011)

Round 38
(Tuesday 4th October 2011 - Friday 7th October 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
Andri Maulana 1:06.96
NSKuber 1:08.08
Zoé 1:09.35
Daniel Liamitz 1:09.91
M4rQu5 1:16.85
aronpm 1:17.34
zster007 1:26.92

*1:30 Goal Race*
Thunderbolt 1:32.46
Skullush 1:38.21
Selkie 1:41.60
Mikel 1:46.31

*2:00 Goal Race*


*Alumini Race*


----------



## Selkie (Oct 7, 2011)

Round 39
(Friday 7th October 2011 - Tuesday 11th October 2011)

Scrambles




R' D2 U' L2 D Uw U L' Rw2 R' D2 Fw' Uw' L' B2 Uw2 U' B D' U R2 B F' L' B R2 Fw L2 Fw L' B' R' D Uw' B2 Fw F L2 R2 F2

F' U2 Rw Fw' D Uw' U B2 R2 F R D L' Rw' Fw D L Fw2 U L2 U L2 Uw' Rw Fw R2 F2 Rw' B Uw' Rw2 R2 B Fw2 Rw2 B R2 D' R' B

D' Uw L2 Rw B' Uw2 B D B L' Rw B2 Fw U' F L' B2 F' L' Rw U' Fw F2 D2 F2 R D2 L Fw Rw2 Uw R' B' F2 D L Rw' B Uw R2

Rw' U' Fw L2 U2 B2 Fw Uw U2 L' Rw2 R2 B' D' U B' Fw Uw L' D2 Fw' Rw' B' F2 U Rw2 Uw' F2 R2 F Rw' Fw Rw' R F L' Rw R D' R

Rw2 Fw' U' B' Fw2 L D' Rw' U2 B L' B Fw' U L' U' L R2 B' Rw' Uw2 F2 U R' F' D' Uw2 U' Fw' F D R2 B' Rw2 F2 R' Uw' R2 Fw2 R2

B2 Fw2 U' B' F2 Rw' U2 Rw' R' D' Fw' D2 R2 Uw B' L' Rw R2 B' F Uw' F2 U2 Fw' L2 D2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 L2 F Rw Fw2 U2 L R D' Uw2 Rw F'

D2 F' D U B' Fw' F2 Rw D' Uw' B' U Fw' D B F2 R' B' Rw F D U' L' F2 L' Rw' Uw' Rw U2 L' B' Fw' F L Rw U' F' Rw' Uw Rw'

Uw L B2 U2 F Rw' R' Fw U2 Rw' B2 F D L2 B' D L Rw2 R2 D2 U2 F' Rw2 R Uw2 Rw2 R Fw L2 D' Uw' F2 U2 B2 L2 R B2 Rw F U

D2 B2 Fw2 F' R2 Fw' L2 R Uw2 Fw2 F L' U F2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 F2 Rw2 B2 Fw D2 U2 B Fw F2 D Uw F2 R2 Fw2 R D' B' R' Fw F' U2 F' D

F' Uw2 Rw Uw U2 Fw2 L D' B2 Fw U L D' U' Fw' F R D2 Uw2 L' Rw B2 L' Rw2 Fw2 R2 Fw' F' Rw Fw2 L B2 L' B Uw' Fw' Rw' D' Fw' F'

D2 F2 U L2 Rw2 F' Uw' Fw2 Rw D' U F2 L2 U Rw' R' U2 R2 B Rw2 U2 B Rw' Fw2 D2 Fw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw D2 Uw U2 B2 F Uw' L' Rw Uw2 B2

L Rw R2 F D' Uw U' B' Fw L Rw' D2 Rw2 R Uw' R B Uw F L2 Uw' F R U2 L2 F Rw' R2 U Fw U L' D2 U2 L2 Rw B Fw' L Rw


----------



## Skullush (Oct 7, 2011)

Round 39
*Average of 12: 1:28.07*
1. 1:34.35 
2. 1:33.13 
3. 1:29.55 
4. 1:23.14 
5. (1:08.11) 
6. 1:19.40 
7. (1:37.64) 
8. 1:33.78 
9. 1:28.60 
10. 1:20.46 
11. 1:30.97 
12. 1:27.35

Well that was pretty damn good.
The fifth solve went something like "That edge is already paired, so is that one, so is that one, so is that one..." First sub-1:10 single.


----------



## zster007 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Round 39- 1:20.75*

1:12.48, 1:14.62, 1:23.64, 1:26.16, 1:16.31, 1:07.07, 1:25.51, 1:21.97, 1:21.24, DNF(30.84), 1:29.37, 1:16.20


----------



## ianography (Oct 7, 2011)

I haven't posted in this race since Rounds 25 and 26... If I read the rules correctly, it's okay and I'll still graduate if I get a sub-1 average 

59.52, 59.41, 54.36, 58.36, 59.98, 56.72, 1:10.33, 59.40, 59.77, 58.28, 58.77, 59.47 = 58.97

Awesome! Graduated!


----------



## gbcuber (Oct 7, 2011)

*ROUND 39*
Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 1
Average: *1:07.62*
Standard Deviation: 5.19
Best Time: 58.46
Worst Time: 1:15.81
Individual Times:
1.	1:05.92	
2.	1:03.05	
3.	1:08.00	
4.	1:07.10	
5.	58.46	
6.	1:15.81	
7.	1:01.10	
8.	1:12.35	
9.	1:15.61	
10.	1:10.78	
11.	1:08.66	
12.	1:04.65
I love sub 1's, this is my third, but my pb is 51.10 lol


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 8, 2011)

*1:08.55.
*
There was A LOT OF CRAPPY solves. (


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2011)

Round 39: 1:14.55 1:21.86 1:17.52 1:18.53 1:30.19 1:07.69 1:14.08 1:12.47 1:18.46 1:02.52 1:12.97 1:23.47 = 1:16.16
Round 38: 1:40.46 1:17.18 1:19.55 1:18.83 1:16.44 1:05.43 1:08.25 1:05.27 1:10.58 1:23.11 1:20.68 1:15.00 = 1:15.50
Round 37: 1:13.56 1:10.65 1:08.11 1:15.02 1:08.53 1:20.69 1:10.36 1:10.15 1:11.69 1:03.90 1:05.94 1:15.77 = 1:10.98


----------



## Riley (Oct 9, 2011)

Round 39

1:51.67, 1:42.77, 1:56.33, 1:36.66, (2:20.89), 1:38.59, 1:46.43, 1:49.82, 1:52.50, 1:51.07, (1:27.81), 1.51.60

Average: 1:47.74

Comments: 1:27.81 was a PB!


----------



## Andri Maulana (Oct 9, 2011)

Round 39 = 1:09.28


----------



## Selkie (Oct 9, 2011)

*Round 39

Average: 1:33.53*

1:32.80, 1:26.66, 1:40.04, 1:41.33, 1:37.66, 1:23.76, 1:38.86, 1:27.68, 1:34.15, 1:32.31, 1:30.81, 1:34.28

Much, much better. PB ao12

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:23.76
worst time: 1:41.33

current avg5: 1:32.42 (σ = 1.37)
best avg5: 1:31.38 (σ = 2.72)

current avg12: 1:33.53 (σ = 4.24)
best avg12: 1:33.53 (σ = 4.24)

session avg: 1:33.53 (σ = 4.24)
session mean: 1:33.36


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 9, 2011)

pretty good after several weeks without 4x4

number of times: 11/12
best time: 56.38
worst time: 1:20.86

current avg5: 1:08.68 (σ = 4.82)
best avg5: 1:03.78 (σ = 2.15)

current avg12: 1:08.46 (σ = 6.19)
best avg12: 1:08.46 (σ = 6.19)

session avg: 1:08.46 (σ = 6.19)
session mean: 1:07.36

DNF(1:17.23), 1:20.86, 1:06.07, 1:03.15, 1:05.51, 1:06.33, 1:00.79, 1:15.79, 56.38, 1:05.72, 1:04.85, 1:15.49


----------



## Selkie (Oct 11, 2011)

Round 39
(Tuesday 4th October 2011 - Friday 7th October 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
ianography 58.97 GRADUATED
gbcuber 1:07.62
Pandadudex96 1:08.46
NSKuber 1:08.55
Andri Maulana 1:09.28
Arnaud van Galen 1:16.16
zster007 1:20.75


*1:30 Goal Race*
Skullush 1:28.07 First Sub Goal Time Achieved
Selkie 1:33.53
Riley 1:47.74

*2:00 Goal Race*


*Alumini Race*


You are correct sir, congratulations to *ianography* who indeed did graduate from the 1 minute goal banding this round. Look forward to seeing you in the Alumini section if you still wish to compete.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 11, 2011)

Round 40
(Tuesday 11th October 2011 - Friday 14th October 2011)

Scrambles




R2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' R' B Fw' F2 D' Fw' Rw' F L' R2 D2 U2 R Fw R B2 Fw2 D' B D B' Fw L2 D' Rw2 B' Fw2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 Rw R2 F R'

R B' Fw2 F2 Rw Fw U2 L' Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw U' L2 Rw Uw' Fw Rw Fw2 F' D' Rw' B' U' Rw2 D' U2 B2 D Fw' D' Fw L Fw2 L2 U R' Uw' B' D

Uw U B' R2 B2 Uw L' F' R' Fw2 D2 Rw Uw2 Rw R' Uw' R2 Fw2 F L' Uw' U B L' F Uw' Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 R D' R2 Uw2 F2 Rw' D2 B F2 R

Rw U L Fw2 Uw U' F2 Uw' L' D' U L2 Rw' B2 F' D B2 L' Fw2 D B' D' U' B2 Fw2 Rw' D L' Rw R' Uw2 F Uw U B R' B U2 Rw' D'

Fw2 F L' Rw2 U2 Rw' B' Fw' F Rw' R2 Uw2 F L2 Rw' R B2 F L F' R2 D2 Uw' R2 D Rw2 R2 F' L2 B2 U F2 U2 Rw' U F' D2 Fw' F2 D

R' U Fw F' R D2 F2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 B' L2 Fw Rw Fw' F2 Uw' F2 Rw' B2 Fw' F2 U Rw' D Uw2 Rw R D' F R2 Fw2 U' Rw2 U F Uw2 Fw2

L Rw2 Uw2 U Rw F2 R2 Fw U2 B F' D' Uw' U' Fw' L Fw Uw2 B' Fw U' Rw' F2 Rw2 D2 F Uw' L Rw B U' L2 D2 Fw' Rw' B D' F2 Uw' U2

Rw2 R Uw L2 F' Rw2 B2 Fw2 F2 D' Uw U' F2 Rw2 F' R2 B Fw2 F' Rw Fw' D2 L' D Uw' L' B F Rw' B Uw' F R2 Fw Uw B2 F2 R U2 F

Rw R B F2 R D' Uw U' L Uw B' Uw Fw Rw U R' Uw' R2 B' Fw' D2 Fw2 L' U L' Rw2 D Uw2 U2 L2 D2 Uw' B' Fw L' Rw' D Uw2 U2 Rw2

Fw' R' F2 L B' Uw2 L Rw B2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 B2 L2 R' Uw2 Rw D Uw2 L' Uw B Uw' L2 F R' Uw F2 D' L' B' D2 Fw D' Uw' Rw B2 D2 L Rw2

R' Uw' Fw' F Uw Fw' D' L2 D F' U B2 Fw' F' D Fw' L2 B2 D Uw' F2 Rw2 Uw U Fw' Uw' L' F R2 Uw Fw F' Uw L' Fw' Uw L B' Fw F

Uw2 Fw Uw' B2 F' Uw R Fw' Uw F2 D2 L Rw2 Fw U' F2 Uw' B F' Uw' L' U Fw' F' Uw U2 R' Uw' R U2 Fw' L2 B R' B' Fw' Uw Rw R2 F2


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 12, 2011)

Average: *59.51*
(1:09.59) 1:05.16 (48.75) 56.47 1:00.83 54.27 1:02.78 53.33 1:05.15 59.03 59.06 59.02
Suddenly! O_O
Awesome solves, and 48.75 is my PB!


----------



## Selkie (Oct 13, 2011)

*Round 40

Average: 1:32.77*

1:29.48, 1:30.07,1:27.04, 1:43.33, 1:36.41, 1:31.34, 1:32.25, 1:41.14, 1:30.99, 1:34.75, 1:21.46, 1:34.22


Started well, a counting 1:4x.yz did not help but slowly improving. The 1:21 could have been so much better, finished pairing at 48ish but messed up PLL and had to go back to last slot, OLL and PLL again. Should have been a pb.


----------



## CommaYou (Oct 13, 2011)

*Round 40* - goal: 2:00.00
_2:06.38_
02:14.15, 01:56.12, 01:54.75, 02:11.68, 02:09.41, 02:11.77, 02:10.65, (01:46.43), (02:29.02), 01:49.19, 02:19.48, 02:06.61

heh, beat my pb 3 times, also set new pb Ao5 and Ao12 (my first ever full Ao12 )
2:00 shouldn't be too difficult with some practice (and, eventually a new cube, crappy lanlan :s)


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Oct 14, 2011)

40

1:04.97, 57.26, 1:03.43, 1:15.89, 1:14.91, 1:00.37, 1:08.72, 1:12.22, 1:05.93, 1:26.82, 1:15.90, 1:04.17

number of times: 12/12
best time: 57.26
worst time: 1:26.82

current avg5: 1:11.35 (σ = 4.12)
best avg5: 1:06.24 (σ = 6.26)

current avg12: 1:08.65 (σ = 5.42)
best avg12: 1:08.65 (σ = 5.42)


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 14, 2011)

Round 40
1:24.92, 1:00.18, 55.52, 1:01.83, 1:16.54, 58.67, 1:11.54, 1:06.28, 1:14.97, 1:08.15, 1:08.55, 1:09.23 = 1:07.59


----------



## Skullush (Oct 14, 2011)

Round 40
*Average of 12: 1:29.43*
1. 1:44.45 
2. (DNF(24.14)) 
3. 1:44.38 
4. 1:17.39 
5. 1:29.77 
6. 1:26.37 
7. 1:25.89 
8. 1:23.75 
9. (1:10.99) 
10. 1:25.59 
11. 1:24.07 
12. 1:32.66 

Close. First solve I screwed up, second solve was a pop.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 14, 2011)

K4 

1:00.80, 55.19, 55.86, 1:05.08, 1:01.36, 59.26, 54.99, 1:00.56, 54.30, 1:01.75, 1:00.16, 55.79 = 58.57


----------



## Selkie (Oct 14, 2011)

Round 40
(Tuesday 11th October 2011 - Friday 14th October 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
DavidWoner 58.57 First Sub Goal Time Achieved
NSKuber 59.51 First Sub Goal Time Achieved
dimwmuni 1:07.59
Daniel Liamitz 1:08.65
Arnaud Van Galen 1:17.59
zster007 1:27.09

*1:30 Goal Race*
Skullush 1:29.43 Second Sub Goal Time Achieved
Selkie 1:32.77

*2:00 Goal Race*
CommaYou 2:06.38

*Alumini Race*


----------



## Selkie (Oct 14, 2011)

Round 41
(Friday 14th October 2011 - Tuesday 18th October 2011)
*Please note the results/scrambles will be posted earlier on Tuesday 18th than normal due to me being away on business from Tuesday until Thursday next week. Please note, however, that I will always backfill results where nescessary.*

Scrambles




U2 Fw2 Rw D Uw' F' Rw2 F2 Rw' B' Fw F L F2 D2 Rw' F U2 R' Fw' F' L' B F2 L Rw' Fw Rw' D' Uw L' F2 Rw' R2 D R' B2 U B Fw'

Rw' F2 R' B2 Fw' F' U Rw2 Uw' R2 B' D B2 F' L Uw2 U' L2 R Uw2 Fw2 Uw' B F2 R Uw' R' Uw' R' U' Fw L R' Fw2 L F D2 B' U2 L'

F' Rw R Fw' Uw' U' Fw2 L2 B' D' Uw2 U' B' Rw2 D Uw Fw L' B' F U R' D U Rw' Uw2 U' R2 B' F2 Uw2 B R2 Fw' L' Rw B' D' U' R'

F2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Rw D L2 B2 Rw' D2 U2 B Fw2 L Rw D F2 L2 F2 U2 R Uw' B D2 Uw B2 Uw2 L2 Uw B' Rw2 R' Fw' F2 U R' D2 B Fw'

Uw' Fw2 L' Rw' U' B D2 R U Rw' R B' R' D' U' Rw2 B2 F L' B2 Uw' Rw' B2 D2 Uw2 U2 R' U' F D' U F L Rw R' D' Uw L' Rw F

B2 Fw' U' L2 B2 Fw' F Uw' B D2 F L2 D2 U2 F' R Uw2 R Uw2 Fw Uw B2 Uw2 Rw2 F Uw2 Rw R' U F2 Rw R' Fw Rw R2 B2 Fw2 R Fw' U

B2 F2 L Rw2 R2 U F D' Uw Rw D' Uw B U R2 Uw F R' Fw2 Uw U B' Uw' Fw Rw' R' Uw B L2 R' Uw Fw' D2 L Fw2 F2 Uw U2 Fw2 F

D' B2 F' Uw' U B R2 B' F' D Uw' Rw2 R2 B Fw2 R' D2 B' Rw2 F' Uw U2 Fw2 L' Rw' Uw2 Rw' Uw' B' L2 R2 D2 U Rw U2 Fw Uw U2 B D

L Fw' U B2 F' Rw' R B2 Rw B F2 Uw U2 L' F' R D' B Fw' F' U R F2 Uw2 B' F2 U' B Rw2 D2 Rw2 R U2 B D2 Fw2 F Uw2 B2 Fw'

U2 L2 B2 R2 Uw2 U Rw D' Uw U2 B F2 R' F R' D' L' Fw L' F L2 F L' R2 D' L' Uw' Fw Rw' Uw F2 U L F L' Rw R' Fw' L' U2

Fw D' Uw Fw D B R U2 L2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' L B2 Rw' D2 Uw F2 L' Rw2 Fw' R2 Fw2 F' D' F2 D2 Rw R2 B' Rw Fw U Rw' Fw' L' R2 Fw' L Uw2

D F' Rw2 D Uw' B U L2 Uw' U B2 U2 Fw D2 Uw' L' Rw' D Uw U F' L' B Fw2 Rw Uw B2 Uw B2 Fw' D' Uw2 U' Fw2 L' Rw' B' Fw2 U Rw


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 14, 2011)

That was my second average under 1min.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 14, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> That was my second average under 1min.



It was indeed your second average under 1 minute. You had an average of 58.73 in round 35, but in round 36 you were very unlucky to get 1:00.47. The mention of how many sub goal within the results is concurrent to gauge when you will graduate and the newer thread rules are concurrent sub goal averages with no sup-goal results in between. Hope this clarifies.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 14, 2011)

Not in a row David. You had a 1:00.67 between your other sub1.

Edit-whoa I should have refreshed first.


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Oct 14, 2011)

41

1:14.06, 1:04.30, 1:07.70, 1:12.55, 1:12.47, 1:01.65, 1:10.16, 1:17.08, 1:05.73, 1:05.03, 1:13.72, 1:11.77

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:01.65
worst time: 1:17.08

current avg5: 1:10.40 (σ = 3.40)
best avg5: 1:06.97 (σ = 2.27)

current avg12: 1:09.75 (σ = 3.55)
best avg12: 1:09.75 (σ = 3.55)


----------



## Czery (Oct 15, 2011)

Hope it's not too late. 

Round 41. Sub 2:00.
Session average: 2:09.48

1. 2:13.49 §qFãU‹Dnj/ˆ›)eŒÝ‡ówãŒ:ÝÂ4Error: subscript out of range
2. (1:36.33) 
3. (2:55.00) 
4. 2:26.77 
5. 2:08.57 
6. 2:10.04 
7. 2:06.35 
8. 2:05.74 
9. 2:02.59 
10. 2:01.09 
11. 1:42.02 
12. 2:38.18 

Comments: First time practicing 4x4 seriously (hence declining times). Working on advanced pairing. Maru locked up like 30 times (annoying). Very promising to get sub 1:30 avg.


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 15, 2011)

Round 41
*Average of 12: 2:19.31*
1. (3:44.12)
2. 2:33.09 
3. 2:08.51 
4. 2:07.73 
5. 2:20.03 
6. 2:34.74 
7. (1:41.10)
8. 2:22.38 
9. 1:56.97 
10. 2:22.36
11. 2:35.84 
12. 2:11.48

Ok, I'm pretty confused by this format, but I enjoy solving 4x4 and am aiming for sub-2 minutes, so I'll just keep solving and try to figure out the deals with graduations, back-dating solves, and why standard deviation is interesting later. #7 is my personal best, huzzah! Also, going through my records, I've only had 5 single-solves under 2 minutes, so sub-2 is certainly a lofty goal.


----------



## zster007 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Round 40- 1:27.09*

1:20.73, 1:22.55, 1:24.32, 1:17.89, 1:22.35, 1:17.26, 1:41.73, 1:39.75, 1:34.75, 2:04.37, 1:29.62, 1:13.51

*Round 41- 1:28.10*

1:33.73, 1:32.66, 1:25.29, 1:25.95, 1:34.04, 1:22.86, 1:52.12, 1:11.63, 1:13.17, 1:38.75, 1:22.32, 1:32.27

Comment: I'm strugglin lol. I have extreme focusing issues.


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 15, 2011)

Average: *1:03.93*
1:02.13 1:08.52 1:06.40 (1:10.46) 54.27 59.72 58.90 1:08.31 1:07.90 1:05.94 1:07.18 (52.33)


----------



## Selkie (Oct 16, 2011)

*Round 41

Average: 1:32.28*

1:31.16, 1:32.65, 1:25.27, 1:29.72, 1:26.40, 1:46.93, 1:34.11, 1:32.20, 1:34.23, 1:24.32, 1:39.08, 1:37.99

Didn't keep count but sooo many parities.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:24.32
worst time: 1:46.93

current avg5: 1:34.81 (σ = 2.40)
best avg5: 1:29.09 (σ = 1.99)

current avg12: 1:32.28 (σ = 4.21)
best avg12: 1:32.28 (σ = 4.21)

session avg: 1:32.28 (σ = 4.21)
session mean: 1:32.84


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 16, 2011)

Round 41
55.20, 1:13.32, 1:07.74, 1:08.59, 1:16.75, 59.90, 1:11.32, 1:12.46, 1:10.79, 1:07.80, 1:05.60, 1:12.23 = 1:08.98
started off well but then. . .

Interesting fact my best avg of 5 (1:09.22) was worse than my avg of 12


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Oct 16, 2011)

dimwmuni said:


> Round 41
> 55.20, 1:13.32, 1:07.74, 1:08.59, 1:16.75, 59.90, 1:11.32, 1:12.46, 1:10.79, 1:07.80, 1:05.60, 1:12.23 = 1:08.98
> started off well but then. . .
> 
> Interesting fact my best avg of 5 (1:09.22) was worse than my avg of 12


 
WOW i didnt know its possible!


----------



## Zoé (Oct 17, 2011)

Pfffffff ! I am being extremely busy with school this year (and all the other stuff I'm doing ^^), it's gonna be haaard to keep on practicing regularly, but I'll do my best !

So *ROUND 41 = 1:08.91*
58.08 1:10.66 1:14.25 1:09.09 1:09.13 1:10.15 1:22.77 1:06.97 1:05.91 1:01.77 1:07.86 1:13.36

The good news is that even though I didn't practice much at all this past week, I still improved


----------



## Skullush (Oct 17, 2011)

Round 41
*Average of 12: 1:27.40*
1. 1:31.77 
2. 1:39.10 
3. 1:27.21 
4. 1:15.49 
5. 1:28.10 
6. 1:33.65 
7. 1:29.16 
8. (1:14.72) 
9. 1:25.81 
10. 1:20.31 
11. (1:53.86) 
12. 1:23.43


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 17, 2011)

Selkie said:


> It was indeed your second average under 1 minute. You had an average of 58.73 in round 35, but in round 36 you were very unlucky to get 1:00.47. The mention of how many sub goal within the results is concurrent to gauge when you will graduate and the newer thread rules are concurrent sub goal averages with no sup-goal results in between. Hope this clarifies.


 
Ahhh I see. Sorry, some race threads are concurrent to graduate and some are not. I should have checked.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 18, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Ahhh I see. Sorry, some race threads are concurrent to graduate and some are not. I should have checked.


 
Heh, no problem what so ever and no need to apologise  The thread used to be non concurrent averages but after I took over I revised the rules and decided to use the rules used by Mike in the Sub-20 3x3 race thread. That second average of your was soo close though! 




vlarsen said:


> Ok, I'm pretty confused by this format, but I enjoy solving 4x4 and am aiming for sub-2 minutes, so I'll just keep solving and try to figure out the deals with graduations, back-dating solves, and why standard deviation is interesting later.


 
I changed to multiple goal bands from the original race to sub 1 minute to open up participation to a wider audience but it does have a side effect of making the rules more complicated. However as you say just keep solving and posting times I will automatically band you and announce as you graduate each band and you can then just be racing to the next band. Don't worry about posting standard deviation, its very much optional, sometimes I wish I didn't post it as it can show how inconsistent I can be  As for back filing. Well if you miss a round and you do it later I will try and edit that weeks results. Hope that helps and welcome


----------



## Selkie (Oct 18, 2011)

Round 41
(Friday 14th October 2011 - Tuesday 18th October 2011)

Results

*I am posting early this round due to a 3 day business trip. However should you post later results so long as they are marked with the round number I will back fill results.*

*1:00 Goal Race*
DavidWoner 59.48 Second Sub Goal Time Achieved
NSKuber 1:03.93
Zoé 1:08.91
dimwmuni 1:08.98
Daniel Liamitz 1:09.75
Arnaud Van Galen 1:15.94
zster007 1:28.10

*1:30 Goal Race*
Skullush 1:27.40 GRADUATED
Selkie 1:32.28


*2:00 Goal Race*
CommaYou 2:04.75
Czery 2:09.48
vlarsen 2:19.31


*Alumini Race*[/QUOTE]



*Skullush *graduated from the sub 1 minute 30 second goal band this week, congratulations! We look forward to seeing you in the race to sub 1 minute if you still wish to participate.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 18, 2011)

Round 42
(Tuesday 18th October 2011 - Friday 21st October 2011)


Scrambles




B L' D2 Uw B Fw2 L2 Rw' R2 F2 D' L' R2 Fw D' L' Rw F' D B' Fw U' L Fw2 F2 D F2 D' L2 F L' Rw' R D R2 D Uw Rw' Fw' U'

U2 B' Uw' L2 Rw Uw2 B' Fw D' U Fw2 Uw' Fw R2 Fw F Uw' L' B2 L' Uw B R' Fw' R D2 L' Rw R Uw L Fw' D' Rw' D2 L' Fw' Rw' R' Fw

U' Rw R2 D B2 Fw2 F' Rw R U R2 Fw' Uw Rw' F R' F2 Uw2 B' D Rw R U B Fw L' Rw F' Rw Uw' L' Uw2 B Uw2 Rw2 D F2 D2 L2 Rw

U2 F L2 B' F2 Rw2 D' Uw L2 Rw' B D' Uw' U2 Rw' F R2 Fw2 D' L2 Rw R2 B' F U2 L Rw2 B Fw F R2 Fw F2 D2 Uw' U2 L Rw B R2

L R' Uw' L2 B2 F' Uw B L2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw F D2 Rw' B' L2 Rw R2 Uw2 B Uw2 Rw Fw' F L R2 Fw' R D' Uw F2 L2 B' Uw Rw' B' R2

Fw' F' R2 B F L2 B R2 Uw Fw' D' U Rw R2 D2 Rw2 U' R Fw R F2 D2 R' Fw' F' U2 L2 R' Fw F D U R B' Rw R B' U F L'

L' Uw Fw2 F' L' Rw Uw B2 Fw2 F' Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw' F L Fw2 Uw2 R Fw2 U2 Fw2 Rw Uw Fw2 F' Uw B Rw2 R B Rw Fw' F Uw' F2 D'

Rw' R Fw R2 Uw' L' F2 R' U' B2 F2 R2 Fw2 Uw' R' D R2 B2 Rw R2 B2 L2 R Fw F' D L2 Uw B Fw2 L' R U2 R2 F' D' U' L2 R2 Fw2

L2 D' U' B2 F U2 L Fw' Uw' U2 L R U2 Fw2 F2 Rw Uw' Rw2 R2 Fw R2 Uw2 B2 F' Rw2 D2 L B Rw2 R D Uw Rw R F' Uw' R D' Uw Rw'

B' D2 Rw2 Fw2 F U2 B Fw F2 L' D' Rw D2 Uw R2 Uw2 R2 B F D Uw2 B' R2 U L' Fw F Uw2 Fw' R2 D' L Fw' R2 F2 L R D' Uw2 U'

Rw' R2 Fw' F D' L' Rw' R' U2 Fw2 U' F' Rw F2 D2 L D B' L2 U2 B' F Rw' D' L' D' Rw2 R B Fw' D2 Rw' B' R2 Fw2 D' U' Rw Fw' Uw'

D' Uw U F U B2 R' D' U2 R U L2 Fw F' Rw' Fw F2 Rw Fw F' Uw' L' D2 Uw2 U2 Fw D U' L B' U2 Rw' D Uw' L' U2 B R2 B Rw'


----------



## Selkie (Oct 18, 2011)

*Round 42

Average: 1:32.32*

1:28.24, 1:40.46, 1:29.17, 1:29.17, 1:30.25, 1:37.47, 1:59.64, 1:31.10, 1:32.20, 1:33.76, 1:31.37, 1:24.61

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:24.61
worst time: 1:59.64

current avg5: 1:31.56 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 1:29.53 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 1:32.32 (σ = 3.72)
best avg12: 1:32.32 (σ = 3.72)

session avg: 1:32.32 (σ = 3.72)
session mean: 1:33.95


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 18, 2011)

Statistics for 10-18-2011 17:59:58

Average: *1:01.29*
1:03.11 (55.43) 1:06.83 57.08 1:06.52 1:01.90 58.52	(1:15.59) 58.52 1:03.15 59.44 57.80


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 18, 2011)

Round 42
*Average of 12: 2:07.94*
1. 2:03.75
2. 1:59.87 
3. 2:05.97 
4. 1:51.49 
5. 2:07.07 
6. 2:17.51 
7. 2:14.53
8. 1:58.44 
9. 2:10.03 
10. 2:13.04
11. 2:27.01 
12. 2:09.21

Whoa! New PB average. I'm pretty surprised at the consistency of the results, I usually put up at least one ~3:00.00.


----------



## zster007 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Round 42- 1:23.78*

1:40.41, 1:17.90, 1:54.17, 1:14.92, 1:12.87, 1:08.61, 1:26.78, 1:31.87, 1:22.86, 1:25.66, 1:22.81, 1:21.70


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 18, 2011)

Round 41

1:02.03, 1:00.51, 1:01.62, 54.23, 56.19, 1:07.38, 58.53, 59.82, 1:01.87, 53.16, 1:01.68, 58.31 = 59.48 
Almost blew it


----------



## CommaYou (Oct 18, 2011)

Round 41
2:04.75
(1:46.76), (2:30.50), 2:17.71, 2:10.66, 1:52.95, 2:28.96, 1:50.26, 2:05.10, 2:04.73, 1:54.75, 1:52.14, 2:10.20

Round 42
not done yet
1:57.68, 2:13.15, 2:03.20, 2:00.40, 2:09.57, 2:13.02, 1:58.25, 1;57.01


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 19, 2011)

Round 42

57.62, 1:00.91, 1:03.17, 52.38, 59.19, 1:04.12, 1:04.96, 1:02.33, 54.88, 55.24, 1:06.37, 53.40 = 59.58

Wow came even closer to blowing it there. Great ELL on the last solve.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 19, 2011)

Yay Woner.

I'll be doing the solves momentarily.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 19, 2011)

2:34.84(NP), 2:09.11(NP), 2:24.97(OP), 2:44.49(PP), 2:48.46(DP), 2:10.13(NP), 2:44.86(OP), 2:40.52(OP), 2:47.40(DP), 2:59.46(DP), 2:38.36(NP), 2:09.62(PP)

2:34.37 Average of 12. (PB)

I'm in a rush; I'll pretty this post up later tomorrow. >.>


----------



## Zoé (Oct 19, 2011)

*Round 42 = 1:09.99*
1:08.09, 1:11.26, 1:14.63, 1:09.58, 1:09.14, 1:10.97, 1:04.60, 1:10.89, 1:18.19, 1:11.53, 1:05.48, 1:08.31

It IS sub-1:10 ! Hahaha !


----------



## Skullush (Oct 19, 2011)

This is for sub-1m now.
It's hilarious how I actually got above 1:30 this time.

*Average of 12: 1:30.13*
1. (1:46.26) 
2. (1:16.43) 
3. 1:25.30 
4. 1:31.34 
5. 1:33.31 
6. 1:25.27 
7. 1:40.86 
8. 1:38.99 
9. 1:30.15 
10. 1:21.69 
11. 1:27.90 
12. 1:26.47 

Seriously, I think 8 or 9 of those were double parity.
That much parity should be illegal.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 20, 2011)

Round 42: 1:20.16 1:25.92 1:26.64 1:17.43 1:19.88 1:29.62 1:25.33 1:13.97 1:18.18 1:09.93 1:24.53 1:12.19 = 1:20.42
Round 41: 1:11.52 1:15.50 1:14.75 1:13.56 1:29.83 1:11.86 1:13.85 1:15.14 1:22.88 1:20.46 1:15.25 1:16.19 = 1:15.94
Round 40: 1:12.41 1:17.59 DNF 1:16.44 1:13.90 1:18.61 1:18.13 1:14.88 1:15.91 1:31.13 1:12.41 1:16.88 = 1:17.59

I am soo much faster in real competitions


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 20, 2011)

Round 42

Average = 2:30.21

*Times*
3:07.39, 2:28.08, 2:34.70, 2:08.07, 2:24.05, 2:15.20, 2:16.23, *2:05.45*, *3:50.64*, 2:46.13, 2:25.07, 2:37.19

I thought I would join this thread. I was hoping to learn 4x4 properly.
In the 3:50 something went wrong in the edge pairing. It took some time to sort it out.


----------



## emolover (Oct 21, 2011)

1:05.66

1:09.74, 1:00.41, 58.73, 1:10.60, 1:03.73, 1:14.72, 1:13.06, 1:05.88, 56.35, 1:06.21, 1:07.48, 1:00.78

Ten of the twelve solves had an orientation parity.  I feel as if my 4x4 times suck in comparison to my 5x5. 4x4: 65-70 5x5: 1:55ish.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 21, 2011)

Round 42
(Tuesday 18th October 2011 - Friday 21st October 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
DavidWoner 59.58 GRADUATED
NSKuber 1:01.29
emolover 1:05.66
Zoé 1:09.99
Arnaud Van Galen 1:20.42
zster007 1:23.78
Skullush 1:30.13

*1:30 Goal Race*
Selkie 1:32.32


*2:00 Goal Race*
vlarsen 2:07.94
MeshuggahX 2:30.21
Jaycee 2:34.37


*Alumini Race*[/QUOTE]



*DavidWoner* graduated from the sub 1 minute second goal band this round, congratulations! We look forward to seeing you in the alumini section if you still wish to participate.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 21, 2011)

Round 43
(Friday 21st October 2011 - Tuesday 25th October 2011)


Scrambles




Uw U B' Uw2 U F2 L Fw' Rw' R2 Uw2 U F' Rw B2 U L2 Uw' U Fw' Rw' U2 R D' Fw L R' D' Uw L Fw U2 R Fw2 Uw' Rw2 R' Uw U F2

Rw2 B2 Uw U L2 Rw B L' R B Rw Uw U L' Rw' Uw2 F2 L U2 F2 L2 R' Uw2 Fw F' Uw U2 Rw' R2 Fw' D B Rw' Uw2 Fw' U2 Fw2 Uw R' Uw

D2 Uw2 L Rw2 Uw' Fw2 U F L' R2 Fw Rw2 B2 Uw' L2 F2 Uw L' Uw2 U' B' D2 Fw' U Rw' Fw2 Rw U2 F L2 D2 Rw2 Uw' U' B Uw2 Rw U Fw2 R'

Fw2 D2 L' F2 R2 B' D2 Uw' U' F2 U L Rw' Uw2 L2 R' U2 Rw2 Uw B D2 U2 B Fw Uw B' F' Rw' B' Fw2 F2 D Rw2 R D2 U2 Rw' B' Rw2 R'

L2 R2 D' U2 L' Rw F D' U' Fw' U' Rw2 R2 Uw2 R2 Uw B' R' D2 Rw Fw2 F2 D' B U2 Fw' U Rw2 U2 Rw D2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 Rw D' L2 Rw Uw' Rw

Fw2 Uw R' B' U B' Fw' Rw R Fw' Uw Fw U' Rw R2 B Uw' U' Fw2 D B Fw' F' D Fw L Fw' F' D' L' F2 D R2 D2 B' Uw' B2 F Uw2 U2

Fw L R2 B' D' Rw2 F Rw D Rw2 F Rw' Fw' D2 Uw' L' F2 L B Uw U' L' Uw2 F2 L2 Rw' R D F U' Fw2 F' Uw2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 Uw Fw

B R2 Uw' L R2 B R' B' Uw U' F' L D2 U B Fw' Rw U2 B2 U L2 Fw Uw B Fw' L' F Rw' U Fw F' L F' L B' U B2 F Rw' B2

L B2 L Rw2 R' D2 Rw' Fw Rw U R2 Uw' B D R2 Fw2 L Uw F D' Uw' Fw' D' L F L2 B Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw D' R D2 Uw2 L Rw B' Fw' F'

F2 L2 D' F Uw' Rw Fw D L2 D' Fw' R' B U' F' R' Fw' U2 B D2 Rw2 D' F R B2 R' Fw2 L2 Rw R' D2 Uw B2 Fw' F L Rw2 B2 D Uw2

D B2 D Uw Rw' B Fw' F2 U2 F L F2 Uw2 L2 F' R U' B' Fw2 R U' Fw Uw2 U Fw Uw' L Rw2 R' B' F2 L2 U' B Rw B F' Uw L B

R Uw Rw2 R B Uw2 B' F' R2 Fw' R2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' Rw R2 U' Fw Uw' U' L' D2 Uw' B' D Rw' R2 U2 L2 F Rw Fw L F2 Uw2 B' Fw' F R2


----------



## M4rQu5 (Oct 21, 2011)

M4rQu5 Round 43: 1:13:27
1:18.33, 1:18.98, 1:07.58, 1:10.02, 1:11.70, 1:16.82, 1:17.44, 1:11.73, (57.65), 1:11.22, 1:08.93, (1:20.21)
School and whatnot taking time away from cubing..


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 21, 2011)

Round 43
*Average of 12: 2:02.29*
1. 1:56.83
2. 2:07.66
3. (1:40.26)
4. 1:61.22
5. (2:25.47)
6. 2:04.92
7. 2:15.56
8. 1:49.44
9. 1:55.61
10. 2:11.89
11. 2:03.52
12. 2:06.28

Whoa; PB single and average here, huzzah.


----------



## zster007 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Round 43- 1:27.39*

1:24.01, 1:24.87, 1:24.11, 1:24.83, 1:30.78, 1:33.65, 1:30.80, 1:31.63, 1:32.10, 1:33.07, 1:17.68, 1:16.22

Comments: I realized for the last 2 solves that I need to slow down my turning speed in order to stop my cube from locking up so often.


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 21, 2011)

Round 43
1:12.92, 1:17.98, 57.57, 1:15.27, 1:10.50, 1:08.57, 1:12.69, 1:07.71, 1:04.38, 1:15.88, 1:07.97, 1:04.04 = 1:09.99


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

Jaycee
Race to sub-2:00

Round 43

2:18.57, 2:01.40, 1:59.90, 2:10.29, 2:09.03, 2:13.41, 1:45.21, 2:08.62, 2:08.71, 1:55.25, 2:09.06, 2:09.50 = 2:06.52!


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 22, 2011)

Average: *1:03.19*
1:05.02 (52.38) 1:06.33 58.69 1:13.09 58.86 58.88 1:00.33 58.93 (1:21.93) 1:05.84 1:05.90


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 23, 2011)

best time: 54.06
worst time: 1:19.73

current avg5: 1:09.28 (σ = 5.68)
best avg5: 1:03.59 (σ = 5.41)

current avg12: 1:07.12 (σ = 8.42)
best avg12: 1:07.12 (σ = 8.42)

session avg: 1:07.12 (σ = 8.42)
session mean: 1:07.08

1:11.24, 57.85, 59.80, 59.72, 1:19.01, 1:18.93, 54.06, 1:10.88, 56.80, 1:19.73, 1:15.29, 1:01.66


----------



## Selkie (Oct 24, 2011)

*Round 43

Average: 1:29.50*

1:25.52, 1:18.97, 1:34.30, 1:19.57, 2:02.13, 1:29.23, 1:34.04, 1:18.10, 1:29.13, 1:29.85, 1:52.46, 1:21.95

Very pleased with this pb ao12. I completely messed up edge pairing on the sup 2m. That made solve 11 counting and pushed the average over 1m30s but I managed to rescue it on the last solve.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:18.10
worst time: 2:02.13

current avg5: 1:26.98 (σ = 3.57)
best avg5: 1:26.46 (σ = 6.05)

current avg12: 1:29.50 (σ = 9.24)
best avg12: 1:29.50 (σ = 9.24)

session avg: 1:29.50 (σ = 9.24)
session mean: 1:31.27


----------



## Selkie (Oct 25, 2011)

Round 43
(Friday 21st October 2011 - Tuesday 25th October 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
NSKuber 1:03.19
Pandadudex96 1:07.12
dimwmuni 1:09.99
M4rQu5 1:13.27
zster007 1:27.39

*1:30 Goal Race*
Selkie 1:29.50 First sub goal result

*2:00 Goal Race*
vlarsen 2:02.29
Jaycee 2:06.52

*Alumini Race*


----------



## Selkie (Oct 25, 2011)

Round 44
(Tuesday 25th October 2011 - Friday 28th October 2011)


Scrambles




L B' F R B2 Fw L D' Uw2 U' R D' U2 B Fw2 Uw Rw' Uw2 R2 B' F' L' Rw' R2 B' D U B' L2 D Uw' L2 U' Fw L' Rw' U' L' B' R'

L' D B Fw2 Uw L' Rw' F2 R' Uw2 U L2 B F Uw Fw U' Fw' D R' D2 U' L Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 F D2 B L' R B R D Uw2 B' L' R2 D' F'

U2 R' D Fw D' B2 Fw L2 Rw2 Fw2 F L' Rw2 Fw Uw F' Rw' B' L' R' B' F' L Uw L2 Fw2 D2 U Fw' L2 Uw' U' Fw2 F U L' Rw' R Fw' Rw

L D2 Rw B F' Rw Fw' L' R2 F' U' Rw2 Fw' Rw D U' F L B2 Rw2 R Uw' U2 L Rw' R' D2 L' B2 D' L Fw2 F R' F' U B' F U' F'

B2 Uw2 U2 B L' R2 D2 B' Rw' F' Uw2 Fw D2 B' F' Rw' R2 Fw2 R2 U' L2 U2 Fw' Uw2 R2 F' R Uw Rw' B' Fw F D2 Uw' B2 L D Rw2 F L

Rw U2 L2 R2 Uw B' Rw' B' Rw2 Uw F D' B2 R2 D L' Rw2 D Rw2 R Fw U Rw2 Fw D' Fw' F2 Uw R F' R2 F2 Uw Fw L2 Uw' Rw' B' Fw F2

F' U' Rw2 D' B' Fw2 F D' R Fw Uw U L Rw2 R F2 Uw2 B' Fw L2 D U' Rw' B2 Fw2 U' R U2 F' U L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 L R Uw2 U B Fw

L' Uw2 U R2 D U' Fw2 F' Rw' B Uw' U2 F2 Uw Fw2 D2 Rw2 D' U2 B' D' L Rw F2 L' R2 Fw' L2 Rw2 B2 Rw Uw' R' U' L' U' F Uw2 L' R

D' R' D R2 Fw2 Rw F' Uw R' Uw Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw' F2 R' Uw R' D2 U2 L2 R2 U Fw D F' D' R Fw' D2 Uw' U2 B Uw' U2 R2 B2 D Rw' R'

F D Uw2 F2 L2 R2 Fw' D B Fw D2 Uw U2 Fw' F' Uw F' L' D' Uw U Fw D F2 L Uw' L' Uw' B F' L' Rw' F D2 U2 L2 B L' B2 F

L2 U2 L' B L2 Rw Fw' Rw' B' U Fw' R U' Rw' R2 Uw' Fw R2 B' Rw B L B2 L R F' U2 B2 L' Rw2 R' B L D R2 D U L2 B2 U2

D2 U' L' Uw R2 B2 Rw R B2 F U2 B2 Fw' F2 U' L U' L Uw2 B2 D Fw D2 F L U F L' R' B D' U2 R' D' F' R2 U' F L D


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 25, 2011)

best time: 52.47
worst time: 1:24.22

current avg5: 58.66 (σ = 1.53)
best avg5: 58.66 (σ = 1.53)

current avg12: 59.46 (σ = 3.66)
*best avg12: 59.46* (σ = 3.66)

session avg: 59.46 (σ = 3.66)
session mean: 1:00.94

(52.47), 1:00.90, 52.76, (1:24.22), 1:06.60, 59.25, 1:02.90, 1:00.54, 56.70, 58.87, 1:00.42, 55.68


----------



## zster007 (Oct 26, 2011)

*Round 44- 1:16.47*

1:00.89, 1:03.76, 1:36.30, 1:17.77, 1:07.48, 1:36.49, 1:24.33, 1:09.15, 1:12.75, 1:22.95, 1:25.25, 1:04.92

Comments: I love my new 4x4. So much better than my old one! First single is my PB!


----------



## Selkie (Oct 27, 2011)

*Round 44

Average: 1:30.71*

1:21.23, 1:40.89, 1:33.39, 1:32.65, 1:26.93, 1:28.21, 1:38.92, 1:49.53, 1:26.42, 1:27.08, 1:26.00, 1:26.66

Finished well but far too inconsistent overall and in all honesty it wasn't an average deserving of sub 1:30.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:21.23
worst time: 1:49.53

current avg5: 1:26.72 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 1:26.72 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 1:30.71 (σ = 5.22)
best avg12: 1:30.71 (σ = 5.22)

session avg: 1:30.71 (σ = 5.22)
session mean: 1:31.49


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 27, 2011)

1:52.57, 2:09.81, 2:05.09, 1:53.96, 1:37.91, 2:11.39, 1:59.05, 2:10.20, 1:50.37, 1:59.64, 2:00.01, 1:55.17 = 1:59.59



5th solve is a new PB.


----------



## NSKuber (Oct 27, 2011)

Average: *1:03.47*
59.18 1:13.66 1:03.44 1:01.41 1:04.31 57.25 1:09.33 1:04.96 1:00.13 (55.21) 1:01.02 (1:14.19)
Bad


----------



## Zoé (Oct 27, 2011)

*Round 44 = 1:12.40*
1:05.95, 1:08.75, 1:15.62, (1:24.33), (59.44), 1:20.68, 1:07.06, 1:16.46, 1:10.83, 1:12.09, 1:13.86, 1:12.67 

For some reason, I don't seem to be able to do many good singles anymore  meeeeh !


----------



## SlechtValk (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi All,

I am joining this competition...

*Round 44 = 2:28.18*

2:26.72, 2:07.57, 2:16.74, 2:19.75, 2:05.44, 2:22.58, 2:46.49, 2:55.60, 3:02.71, 2:06.76, 3:00.27, 2:19.30


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 27, 2011)

Round 44 - Sub 2m
Average = 2:23.48

2:29.00, *2:03.09*, *2:57.85*, 2:10.38, 2:10.79, 2:24.95, 2:48.80, 2:06.66, 2:34.26, 2:42.20, 2:21.57, 2:06.19

Damn, bad times. I had switched two centers with each other on the 2:57. Saw it when I was finished with reduction, and I wasn't sure it could be fixed (without messing up some edges).


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 27, 2011)

Round 44
*Average of 12: 2:00.84*
1. 1:53.49
2. 2:11.52
3. (1:42.95)
4. 2:03.14
5. 2:02.29
6. 2:00.65
7. 2:08.54
8. 1:54.67
9. 2:01.91
10. 1:52.29
11. 1:59.91
12. (3:06.78)


----------



## Mikel (Oct 28, 2011)

*Average: 1:47.17*
Round 44

Standard Deviation: 9.35
Best Time: 1:28.34
Worst Time: 2:15.02
Individual Times:

1.	(2:15.02)	
2.	2:10.61	
3.	1:46.55	
4.	(1:28.34)	
5.	1:48.56	
6.	1:43.91	
7.	1:35.77	
8.	1:48.44	
9.	1:35.25	
10.	1:37.53	
11.	1:46.88	
12.	1:58.15


----------



## Selkie (Oct 28, 2011)

Round 44
(Tuesday 25th October 2011 - Friday 28th October 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
Pandadudex96 59.46 1st sub goal result
NSKuber 1:03.47
Zoé 1:12.40
zster007 1:16.47


*1:30 Goal Race*
Selkie 1:30.71
Mikel 1:47.17

*2:00 Goal Race*
Jaycee 1:59.59 1st sub goal result
vlarsen 2:00.84
MeshuggahX 2:23.48
SlechtValk 2:28.18

*Alumini Race*


----------



## Selkie (Oct 28, 2011)

Round 45
(Friday 28th October 2011 - Tuesday 1st November 2011)


Scrambles




L2 Fw U2 Fw2 U2 F U B' Fw2 F Uw2 Rw R2 Uw2 L D Uw L' Fw Rw B' U2 Rw Fw' F' L2 D2 U' R' D Fw2 D' F L' R2 F2 L2 B' Uw2 Rw2

B2 Rw' Uw' B' D' Fw Rw' Uw2 Fw Rw' F2 L F' Uw' F2 Rw U' Fw' R2 U2 L R2 U' R' F2 U2 Fw' R Uw L' D F2 L2 U F' Rw R2 Uw' Fw2 Rw

D' Uw' L2 R B2 U Fw2 F' L2 D2 Fw' Uw' R Fw L2 U B D' F2 D2 Rw Uw' L2 Fw' U B' L' B Fw' Uw' U' F2 D L2 R' B2 Rw' Uw' L' B

F2 U2 L R' D2 Uw L' F2 L2 Fw F Rw' R' U' Rw2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 D' L D2 Rw Fw' F Rw F2 Uw Fw2 Uw Fw' Uw L R' F U B' U Rw R2 Fw

F R U L2 Rw Fw2 Uw' L Rw2 R B2 L2 D U B' Uw U R2 B L' R Uw' U L' Uw B' L Uw2 U' L2 R' D L' Uw2 L' D' R' Uw' F2 R'

L U F D' U' L B2 Uw2 F Uw' L' R2 D R2 Fw' Uw Fw2 R D L2 Rw D' Uw U' F' U B2 R U R' F L D Fw2 F Uw F' L B U2

L' R2 Fw' Rw' R' Fw L' U2 Fw Uw2 B2 R2 U' Rw2 Fw' R' U2 L2 Rw2 R B Rw' Uw' L Fw' Uw2 R F2 U' F2 Rw B Fw2 R2 Uw2 L2 D2 Fw2 L2 Rw2

L2 B2 Fw2 L' D U' L' R F' D2 Fw2 U L' D Uw2 U2 B' Fw D2 Uw B2 L Uw2 Rw2 Fw D2 F U' Fw U2 B Uw2 U F Rw' R' D2 B L2 D2

Rw2 D2 Fw Uw U Fw2 F' U' Rw2 Fw' F2 U2 Rw2 F' Rw' D2 Rw' R F2 R' Fw2 R' Uw Fw' F' R' Uw' F U2 F2 Rw' R Fw Uw2 U2 B' F2 R Uw' Rw

Uw' Fw L2 Rw' R2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 U2 B Rw Fw' F2 L' Fw2 D U2 F' L' R2 D2 Uw' Rw Uw' F2 U' R2 Uw L2 B' Fw' F L2 F' Rw2 R2 U' F' U2

Uw U2 Rw' R U' L Rw R B' R' D U2 B2 Rw2 Uw' Rw Fw2 F2 L D' F R2 B Uw F2 D2 U' Fw2 F R' Uw2 Rw2 R' U' L2 Rw R' B R2 U

F Uw2 Rw F2 Uw R2 U B2 R' Fw Rw R B Fw' F L Rw R U2 B2 Rw2 U' L R2 Fw' Uw' F Rw Fw' Uw2 U' Rw2 F L Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw2 U Rw'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 28, 2011)

MeshuggahX said:


> Round 44 - Sub 2m
> Average = 2:23.48
> 
> 2:29.00, *2:03.09*, *2:57.85*, 2:10.38, 2:10.79, 2:24.95, 2:48.80, 2:06.66, 2:34.26, 2:42.20, 2:21.57, 2:06.19
> ...


 
I do this-rotate so the two that need to be swapped are on top/bottom, then do 
Rw2 U2 Rw2 Lw2 U2 Lw2.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 28, 2011)

1:15.82, 1:15.64, 1:09.73, *1:25.88,* 1:09.63, *1:03.26*, 1:21.95, 1:18.67, 1:15.48, 1:21.54, 1:15.50, 1:19.09

current avg5: 1:17.75 (σ = 1.60)
best avg5: 1:11.67 (σ = 2.81)

current avg12: *1:16.31* (σ = 4.03)
best avg12: 1:16.31 (σ = 4.03)

so so close to a sub 1 single. I'm so determined to get a sub 1 soon but I'm happy with a pb avg of 5 and 12 



RyanReese09 said:


> Rw2 U2 Rw2 Lw2 U2 Lw2.


 
Why not Rw2 U2 D2 Rw2 ?


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah, Rw2 U2 D2 Rw2 solves that problem just fine.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Oct 29, 2011)

best time: 51.47
worst time: 1:07.49

current avg5: 56.94 (σ = 2.20)
best avg5: 56.39 (σ = 2.99)

current avg12: 59.03 (σ = 3.32)
*best avg12: 59.03 (σ = 3.32)*

session avg: 59.03 (σ = 3.32)
session mean: 59.11

1:01.31, 1:02.77, 1:01.45, 59.28, 1:00.67, (1:07.49), (51.47), 58.43, 52.16, 58.57, 1:01.85, 53.83

I think the ao5 is pb


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I ended up doing. But at first I was thinking that it would mess up some edges. So I thought of making it a DNF. This added probably 30 seconds, very stupid of me.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 29, 2011)

*Round 45

Average: 1:30.21*

1:34.34, 1:28.38, 1:35.82, 1:20.00, 1:29.80, 1:27.04, 1:16.06, 2:03.91, 1:43.62, 1:32.06, 1:30.74, 1:20.24

Looks like I'm destined to get a run of 1:30.xy results like my run of 20.xy in the 3x3 race to sub 20  The 1:16 was double parity or would have smashed my pb single.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:16.06
worst time: 2:03.91

current avg5: 1:35.48 (σ = 5.79)
best avg5: 1:25.61 (σ = 4.12)

current avg12: 1:30.21 (σ = 6.70)
best avg12: 1:30.21 (σ = 6.70)

session avg: 1:30.21 (σ = 6.70)
session mean: 1:31.84


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 29, 2011)

Jaycee
Average : *1:50.32*

1:59.01 [OP]
1:55.13 [DP]
1:50.78 [NP]
1:44.79 [NP]
1:49.15 [PP]
(2:01.84) [DP]
1:53.05 [OP]
1:54.13 [DP]
1:43.82 [DP]
(1:31.45) [NP]
1:44.64 [NP]
1:48.72 [DP]

PB single, Ao5 at the end, and Ao12.  This is truly awesome for me.


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 30, 2011)

Round 45
*Average of 12: 2:10.05* 
1. 2:33.71
2. 2:13.36
3. 2:17.29
4. 1:48.89
5. 1:56.93
6. 1:56.28
7. 2:22.43
8. 2:19.01
9. (3:01.50)
10. (1:46.68)
11. 2:13.78
12. 1:58.85


----------



## Jakube (Oct 30, 2011)

*Round 45: 1:09.24*

1:08.63, 1:07.98, 1:12.36, 1:15.13, 1:07.60+, (1:16.86), 1:05.43, 1:08.11, 1:07.64, 1:11.61, (1:02.62), 1:07.94

Finally I have a good 4x4x4 (Dayan + mf8 mini). I´m starting practicing 4x4x4 more. Bad session, no sub 1, a lot partities.


----------



## zster007 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Round 45- 1:22.92*

1:35.74, 1:36.00, 1:34.04, 1:12.33, 1:20.40, 1:22.53, 1:34.65, 1:15.44, 1:19.12, 1:14.49, 1:20.47, 1:09.88


----------



## NSKuber (Nov 1, 2011)

Average: *1:00.84*
1:01.38 1:02.43 1:00.08 1:00.43 1:01.22 1:07.71 58.19 58.30 59.86 58.83 (1:17.08) (56.08)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 1, 2011)

Avg12 2:30.47

2:30.78, 2:29.03, 2:51.54, 2:57.88, 3:01.96, 2:24.13, 2:05.08, 1:58.65, 2:30.92, 2:24.23, 2:32.76, 2:18.33


----------



## Zoé (Nov 1, 2011)

*Round 45 = 1:12.63*
1:08.90, 1:15.44, 1:07.95, 1:04.24, 1:13.49, 1:16.45, 1:17.82, 1:03.81, 1:16.85, 1:12.18, 1:16.11, 1:14.72

... That just makes me wonder where I pulled my 1:05.xx average from at dutch open this week-end ^^'


----------



## Selkie (Nov 1, 2011)

Round 45
(Friday 28th October 2011 - Friday 28th October 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
Pandadudex96 59.03 2nd sub goal result
NSKuber 1:00.84
Jakube 1:09.24
Zoé 1:12.63
chrissyD 1:16.31
zster007 1:22.92


*1:30 Goal Race*
Selkie 1:30.21


*2:00 Goal Race*
Jaycee 1:50.32 2nd sub goal result
vlarsen 2:10.05
MatsBergsten 2:30.47


*Alumini Race*


----------



## Selkie (Nov 1, 2011)

Round 46
(Friday 28th October 2011 - Friday 4th November 2011)


Scrambles




Uw U' L2 Rw' F' Rw' R' B' Rw2 R2 D Rw D' Uw U2 R' U2 R' Uw' R' D Rw2 R' D2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 F' D F' L2 Fw U2 Fw2 D2 L2 D' B' Rw2 Uw'

Uw2 Fw R' U2 B' Fw' D2 B Rw2 Fw U Rw2 R2 D2 R' D2 Uw' U' F' R B' F2 L Rw' D L' Rw F' R' B Uw' R' D F' D Fw L U' F2 R

L2 F Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 R Uw F2 L' B F2 L2 R2 D' Uw' U2 Rw R2 Uw2 Fw' Uw Fw R2 B2 F2 Rw' D Rw U B2 Fw2 F' Rw' Uw' F2 U2 B' R Uw2

B2 Uw R' Fw F R2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw U' Fw' Rw R Uw2 L F2 D' L2 B' D' Fw2 L2 Rw R2 D' L' R2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 R D2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw L2 U Fw

B2 R' D' Uw2 U F2 D2 Uw U' B R2 D R' D' B' L' Fw' L' Rw' R B' Uw2 L R' D Rw' B' D2 U' Fw' Uw R F L2 Rw2 B D2 B R D

Fw' F2 L' R2 B2 Uw' Rw B2 Uw2 U' L D' R' D' B Fw2 F Uw2 B2 Fw' L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' L' Rw R F' L' R2 B2 Fw' L2 R U B' R B Uw

B2 Fw L Rw R2 F U2 B2 D' Uw Fw' Uw B F U' Fw' F R Fw Rw R' Fw L' U' Fw D' Uw' Rw Fw Rw B2 Fw' L2 R2 Uw B' Rw Fw' R2 D2

L2 R' B F2 U' Fw' D' U2 B2 L2 Fw' L2 Rw Fw Uw2 L' R' Uw2 U' L' F' D Fw2 Rw2 R' D' U' B' F2 U L2 U R B' Fw F2 L' D' U2 Fw'

D2 Uw' R' B2 Uw Fw F' Uw' F' L U' B' F2 Rw B Fw2 F2 Uw L' R2 D2 Uw2 B Uw B2 Fw2 F L' F' L' B2 Fw' L' Rw' D' R F Uw' R B2

D L2 D2 R2 U F L R Uw' B' Fw' Rw' D2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw' Fw' F' Uw U L2 D' B' Fw' F R2 B2 R' D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' L B' F L' Uw' Rw R2

Uw2 Rw Uw U' Rw2 U B F' L U L2 R Fw Uw R' D U Fw2 D2 U' Fw' D L D' U' Fw2 D2 Fw R2 Fw2 L2 B2 F Rw' F D' U' R2 F D

B Uw' F L2 Rw2 B F L' Rw' Uw U L' R2 U2 R2 Uw2 U' B' Fw' D2 B2 L Uw2 B' F2 D' U' F2 U' F' L R B2 Fw' R' Uw2 U2 B2 U' R'


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 1, 2011)

2:02.26, 2:02.10, 1:40.59, 1:51.71, (1:27.58), 1:46.36, 2:03.71, 1:55.22, 1:56.27, (2:11.88), 2:03.79, 1:50.37 ==>> 1:55.24

I am going to start the race since I think I am relatively bad at 4x4.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 1, 2011)

best time: 51.82
worst time: 1:19.25

current avg5: 57.77 (σ = 2.05)
best avg5: 56.81 (σ = 0.88)

current avg12: 58.70 (σ = 4.70)
best avg12: 58.70 (σ = 4.70)

session avg: 58.70 (σ = 4.70)
session mean: 59.84

(51.82), 1:07.57, 58.00+, 54.80, 1:07.24, 56.53, 55.89, (1:19.25), 58.54, 59.80, 53.65, 54.96

GRADUATE


----------



## NSKuber (Nov 2, 2011)

Average: *57.27*
58.90 51.46 55.40 1:01.77 58.75 53.00 1:02.66 (1:09.41) (50.88) 56.19 59.58 55.00
My PB!


----------



## Jakube (Nov 2, 2011)

*Round 46: 1:09.50 *

1:15.94, (1:26.82), 1:22.52, 57.83, (57.67), 1:13.00, 1:04.44, 1:04.00, 1:22.80, 1:10.49, 58.84, 1:05.14

So much bad times.. 3 sup 1:20s, and 3 sup 1:10s. 
Although: Best avg5: 1:02.09


----------



## zster007 (Nov 2, 2011)

*Round 46: 1:19.11*

1:17.86, 1:22.19, 1:20.44, 1:28.70, 1:16.40, 1:28.91, 1:21.73, 1:02.07, 1:22.10, 1:10.99, 1:19.56, 1:11.14

edit: I got my first sub 1 single when i was angrily solving about 10 solves after this average. I was so excited haha!


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 2, 2011)

Round 46
*Average of 12: 2:13.34* 
1. 2:14.34
2. 2:04.48
3. 2:04.81
4. 1:54.76
5. (2:36.37)
6. 2:27.60
7. 2:05.75
8. 2:34.26
9. 2:16.32
10. (1:50.00)
11. 2:05.53
12. 2:25.53


----------



## Selkie (Nov 4, 2011)

*Round 46

Average: 1:33.03*

1:19.74, 1:27.79, 1:21.44, 1:48.24, 1:26.47, 1:30.01, 1:47.90, 1:26.22, 1:43.57, 1:20.34, 1:41.71, 1:44.89

Started nicely, finished awefully. Common pattern 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:19.74
worst time: 1:48.24

current avg5: 1:37.17 (σ = 7.78)
best avg5: 1:25.23 (σ = 2.74)

current avg12: 1:33.03 (σ = 9.85)
best avg12: 1:33.03 (σ = 9.85)

session avg: 1:33.03 (σ = 9.85)
session mean: 1:33.19


----------



## Carson (Nov 4, 2011)

*Round 46
Average: 2:32.72*
Sub whatever... 2:00 I suppose?

Times:
2:54.96, 2:22.21, (4:02.06), 2:43.20, 2:49.66, 2:04.67, (1:55.31), 2:05.28, 2:18.93, 2:33.55, 3:17.61, 2:17.11

I think its time to start practicing 4x4 again. Before I kind of gave up on it, I was average about two minutes.


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 4, 2011)

Round 46

1:18.76, 1:09.61, 1:10.97, 1:30.18, 1:15.58, 1:09.45, 1:23.09, 1:16.39, 1:17.48, 1:16.00, 1:13.39, 1:16.43 = *1:15.77*

Edit: just noticed this is a pb avg of 12


----------



## Selkie (Nov 4, 2011)

Round 46
(Tuesday 1st November 2011 - Friday 4th November2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
NSKuber 57.27 1st sub goal result
Pandadudex96 58.70 GRADUATED
Jakube 1:09.50
chrissyD 1:15.77
zster007 1:19.11


*1:30 Goal Race*
Selkie 1:33.03
tozies24 1:55.24


*2:00 Goal Race*
vlarsen 2:13.34
Carson 2:32.72


*Alumini Race*


*Pandadudex96 *has graduated from the sub 1 minute goal band, congratulations! We look forward to seeing you in the Alumini section if you still wish to complete.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 4, 2011)

Round 47
(Friday 4th November2011 - Tuesday 8th November 2011)


Scrambles




L2 D' B D2 B D U2 Rw' D' U Rw' D2 Uw L' F2 D Rw' B' D2 Fw' F2 R2 D' R' Uw' U Fw F' Rw2 U2 B L Uw U L F' D' Fw' L2 Rw2

B' F' D B F' D' B' Fw' F2 L Rw R2 D2 B Fw2 F' Uw F' D Rw2 Fw Rw2 R Uw' U L' U2 L' D' Uw R B2 Rw F Rw' Fw2 F2 Rw U Fw'

R2 B' U Fw2 Uw' L' Rw R' B' L2 B2 Fw' L' D2 Rw2 R F2 Rw2 Uw R Fw Uw2 B' F2 D' L' D' B Rw' D U' R2 D Fw F' L R2 D F Rw2

L Uw2 Fw' Rw D B2 D2 Uw' U Fw2 U B2 Rw2 B2 D Uw2 Fw D' Rw' F L2 Rw' Uw' F2 R U Fw2 L2 Uw B Fw2 Uw B2 F' D Uw B L2 Uw2 U

F' U2 F L' Fw2 D U Fw2 U' Rw Uw' U2 B' R B2 L Rw R' D' B Rw2 R' F' L' D2 Uw' Fw' U2 Rw R2 U' Fw' L D B' Rw' F L Rw2 R'

D' U2 Rw2 Fw F L' Rw U2 L' Rw R' Uw' Fw D' L2 B D2 Rw2 Fw2 F' D2 F' D' Uw L R2 U' F' Rw2 R2 D Fw2 D' B Fw' D' Fw' U Fw Uw

D Fw U2 R2 F U' Rw U2 Fw2 Rw' Fw D B D2 Rw F2 Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw' R Uw' L Rw' D Uw B2 F' Uw' F' L2 Rw U Fw' F U' Rw B' Fw Rw'

L' R B2 Fw2 F U2 F Uw L Rw' R D2 R F' D2 Uw' U R D2 U2 F' L' D Fw2 F' Rw' F2 Rw D Rw' Fw Uw2 U' Rw' R2 F' D2 Uw' L Uw

B2 Uw2 L' D2 R2 Uw' Fw D2 B Fw' U2 L B Uw2 U L Uw Fw R2 Fw Rw2 R U2 R2 D Uw2 Fw' L2 Rw R' D2 Uw2 U2 B2 Rw Uw Rw2 Uw2 U L2

Uw' L' R F' D' Fw' D2 F' Rw2 R U Rw' F' Uw F Uw' F' R Fw' Rw2 Uw U2 R D' Fw2 L' Rw' Uw2 B2 F' D' B D' R2 B' F2 Uw2 F' L2 Rw'

B2 L' B D2 L' U2 B Uw F' L' F' D L Rw' Uw2 F' D' B2 Uw' Fw2 U2 B' R Fw2 U L' Rw' U2 R B D2 U Rw2 R2 U2 B D' Uw2 Rw B'

L2 U2 Rw B2 D' Rw F D R2 Fw' U' Fw' D2 B' Rw2 U2 L F' D' B2 F2 Uw2 U F' L R2 B2 U' R' Uw' L D' R2 D2 Uw B2 D' U L2 Fw


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Round 47*

Times: 1:29.16 (1:40.64) 1:22.93 1:30.13 1:29.14 1:28.07 1:29.49 1:17.25 1:28.50 1:27.45 1:22.74 (1:16.91)

Average: 1:26.49


----------



## zster007 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Round 47: 1:13.06*

1:14.40, 1:11.77, 1:04.75, 1:19.39, 1:14.20, 1:28.59, 1:19.83, 1:08.39, 1:04.16, 1:13.19, 1:19.34, 1:05.37


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Nov 5, 2011)

pb single and ao5  (for alumini round)

best time: 45.45
worst time: 1:16.00

current avg5: 1:00.87 (σ = 1.46)
best avg5: 51.25 (σ = 2.13)

current avg12: 57.28 (σ = 5.17)
best avg12: 57.28 (σ = 5.17)

session avg: 57.28 (σ = 5.17)
session mean: 57.86

1:02.85, 53.92, (1:16.00), 54.26, 49.65, (45.45), 49.84, 1:04.52, 1:02.73, 55.19, 1:00.71, 59.16


----------



## Carson (Nov 5, 2011)

*Round 47
Average: 1:56.57
Goal: Sub 2:00*

Times:
1:57.83, 1:59.28, 1:38.61, (2:16.32), 1:53.30, (1:32.87), 2:02.79, 1:56.27, 1:59.61, 1:57.30, 1:53.38, 2:07.35

My 2nd best ever single, best ao5 and best a012 were in this average.Only three times above 2:00, and the last solve probably shouldn't have been... I got ambitious and tried "color neutral centers" and it didn't work so well. I always solve center in a set order, except the first color can be green or blue. Yeah, I know... I really need to fix that.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 5, 2011)

PP, NP, DP, PP, NP, NP, OP, OP, DP, OP, OP, 

1:44.33, (1:37.75), 1:52.43, 1:55.73, 1:59.99, 1:45.37, 1:59.40, (2:04.48), 1:50.86, 1:52.16, 1:54.61, 1:56.56

1:53.14 Average of 12, with one sup-2.  Graduated!


----------



## NSKuber (Nov 5, 2011)

Average: *59.79*
(49.19) 1:00.21 (1:15.30) 1:00.80 58.52 57.36 1:01.52 1:01.13 56.02 57.55 1:07.93 56.90
1:07.93 solve almost ruined whole average, but last solve saved it)


----------



## Selkie (Nov 5, 2011)

*Round 47

Average: 1:27.29*

1:31.37, 1:31.54, 1:31.01, 1:25.07, 1:25.93, 1:28.44, 1:24.48, 1:30.97, 1:17.18, 1:25.10, 1:24.66, 1:25.90

A pb for the 5 and 12. Most pleasing is the fact I didn't get any of those bad solves I usually do.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:17.18
worst time: 1:31.54

current avg5: 1:25.22 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 1:24.75 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 1:27.29 (σ = 2.72)
best avg12: 1:27.29 (σ = 2.72)

session avg: 1:27.29 (σ = 2.72)
session mean: 1:26.80


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 5, 2011)

1:11.09, 1:21.51, 1:03.95, 1:22.33, 1:03.97, 1:18.31, 1:11.59, 1:10.07, 1:13.83, 1:08.78, 1:07.40, 1:08.56

best avg5: 1:09.14 (σ = 0.67)

best avg12: *1:11.51* (σ = 4.94)

Pb avg of 5 and my avg of 12 is now faster than my previous pb avg of 5 

still no sub 1 though :/


----------



## SlechtValk (Nov 6, 2011)

*Round 47
Goal: Sub 2:00

Average: 2:25.13*

2:33.00 (PP)
2:10.86
2:19.95 (PP)
2:05.63 (OP)
2:48.61 (PP)
2:32.08 (DP)
2:32.06 (OP)
2:19.73 (PP)
2:40.48 (PP)
2:24.96 (PP)
2:25.85 (DP)
2:12.36 (DP)

Pb avg of 12
Reasonable series, no really terrible solves, but also no really good ones...


----------



## Selkie (Nov 7, 2011)

I will be posting results and scrambles at about 7:00am tomorrow morning instead of tomorrow evening due to another business trip. Feel free to post late results as usual and I will back date results so long as the correct round number is shown.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 7, 2011)

*Round 47: 1:03.67*

1:09.89, 1:01.54, 1:10.07, 1:06.58, 1:00.18, (1:21.09), 1:04.99, (53.59), 1:05.23, 1:03.40, 59.26, 55.57

No warmup, so I had a very bad start.

edit: Got a 47.54 some solves later.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Nov 7, 2011)

Round 47 - Sub-2:00

Average = 2:07.69

*Times*
1. 1:57.08
2. 2:14.52
3. 2:08.96
4. 2:43.75 (Wrong OLL)
5. 1:54.42
6. 2:12.80
7. *1:52.76*
8. *2:51.03* (Don't know what happened. Felt lost during edge pairing.)
9. 2:04.59
10. 1:58.33
11. 1:57.68
12. 2:04.79

Now I'm starting to get somewhere. Almost a Sub-2:00 avg-5 (2:00.20).


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 8, 2011)

ROUND 47 -- SUB 1:30
(1:28.81), 1:44.41, 1:48.77, 1:57.81, 1:45.65, 1:43.64, (2:34.81), 1:43.18, 1:39.84, 1:45.74, 2:01.46, 1:31.24 ==>> 1:46.17

PB but still could have been a bit better. I don't turn as fast as I should on some of the solves.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 8, 2011)

Round 47
(Friday 4th November2011 - Tuesday 8th November 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
NSKuber 59.79 2nd sub goal result
Jakube 1:03.67
chrissyD 1:11.51
zster007 1:13.06
TheZenith27 1:26.49


*1:30 Goal Race*
Selkie 1:27.29 1st sub goal result
Tozies24 1:46.17

*2:00 Goal Race*
Jaycee 1:53.14 GRADUATED
Carson 1:56.57 1st sub goal result
MeshuggahX 2:07.69
SlechtValk 2:25.13


*Alumini Race*
Pandadudex96 57.28



*Jaycee* Graduated from the 2 minute goal band, congratulations! We look forward to seeing you in the race to 1 minute 30 seconds if you still wish to compete.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 8, 2011)

Round 48
(Tuesday 8th November 2011 - Friday 11th November 2011)


Scrambles




F' D L' Fw L Rw2 U L2 R' Uw' U Rw Uw U2 B' R' F L B Uw2 U B2 Fw Uw R' U' B Fw' L' B Fw' R B2 Fw2 Rw D F' D U' B

Fw' R' Fw2 R' B F2 U2 Fw' F L' R' U' Fw2 D' R2 D U Fw2 F' Uw U' B' D Fw Uw2 U' F' R D Fw' F Rw' U' L' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 D U2 Rw'

Uw' U Fw' D' R F' D F Rw2 Fw' F' R D2 B2 L' Rw' B2 Fw U Fw F2 Uw B' Rw D2 R2 B U2 B' Fw F U' B2 U' F Rw' Uw R D2 B'

B2 F' D U F2 Uw2 F' L' R D Rw' B2 L' B2 Fw' F L Fw D Uw' R Fw2 L D Rw2 D Fw D B2 D' U' Rw Uw' B' D R D Uw2 U' B2

Rw' B Fw2 F' Rw D' Uw' U' B2 F D2 L R' B' Uw' Fw' F2 L' B F' D2 L2 Rw Fw D' Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 L2 R2 B' L' Fw2 D U' Rw Fw R2 Uw2

Rw2 R Uw2 Rw2 R2 U2 Fw2 U B2 Rw2 U2 L' R' D L2 Rw2 R D' Uw' U' Rw' B' Fw R2 D Fw Rw U' L' Uw R' U2 Fw2 Uw2 L' R2 B2 U' L Rw2

Fw' F U B2 Fw' L R2 D2 U' L' Fw Rw2 R2 Fw' L2 R D' R' F' Uw2 Fw2 F Uw2 R Fw2 R' Uw' U Fw' L' R' U' Rw' Uw2 R D F Uw U2 R2

D2 U2 B' Uw2 R' D Rw2 R2 F' L' D U' Rw Uw2 U2 Rw R' D2 Uw' Fw L2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 Uw' B' Fw R2 B F L Rw' B' F2 U' R' D

B U2 F R' D U Fw L Uw' F' R2 B2 U' L' Rw' U' B2 Rw Fw U L2 Uw B' R Uw2 B' Fw U' B' Rw' Uw U2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 Uw Fw R' D Uw'

L2 R Fw Uw L2 F' R Fw2 D2 L2 R' U R2 U2 B F' D B' F2 D R' Fw' L B' D B2 R U Rw D2 L' Fw2 R B2 F' L' B2 R' D2 Fw

Rw Uw R' D L Rw R' B' L D' F2 Rw2 F2 R2 U2 L2 Rw R2 F2 U B Fw D2 Uw' B Fw D2 Fw' F2 D' F' Uw B2 Fw' F2 Rw U R' U R2

B U Rw' F' L2 Uw' R' F R2 U' Fw2 D2 U' R U L D' F' Uw' Rw' Fw2 Uw B' U R' Fw F' Rw' B F2 L2 Rw R Uw' Rw2 R2 B U' Rw' R2


----------



## Selkie (Nov 8, 2011)

*Round 48

Average: 1:29.86*

1:25.31, 1:24.79, 1:30.07, 1:23.75, 1:31.79, 1:26.53, 1:37.15, 1:29.73, 1:26.34, 1:38.96, 1:27.91, 1:39.48

Disappointed to have no sub 1:20s and tried my best to throw it away on solve 12 but still sub 1:30 .. just 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:23.75
worst time: 1:39.48

current avg5: 1:32.20 (σ = 4.84)
best avg5: 1:26.72 (σ = 2.37)

current avg12: 1:29.86 (σ = 4.62)
best avg12: 1:29.86 (σ = 4.62)

session avg: 1:29.86 (σ = 4.62)
session mean: 1:30.15


----------



## Carson (Nov 8, 2011)

*Round 48
Average: 2:00.76*

Times:
1:54.31, 2:00.12, 2:08.77, 2:22.82, 1:44.42, (2:34.47), 2:01.64, 1:57.84, 2:00.49, 2:01.56, 1:55.60, (1:37.08)

The 2:34.47 was a pretty bad screw up. I actually finished the cube, got a PLL skip, and then realized I missed two edge pairs... basically did two solves. If not for that solve, it would have been sub 2:00.


----------



## SlechtValk (Nov 8, 2011)

Carson said:


> The 2:34.47 was a pretty bad screw up. I actually finished the cube, got a PLL skip, and then realized I missed two edge pairs... basically did two solves. If not for that solve, it would have been sub 2:00.


I've done that a couple of times also.
There should be an algoritm to fix it without screwing up the whole cube...


----------



## NSKuber (Nov 8, 2011)

**** happens. Almost every solve had double parity...
Statistics for 11-08-2011 19:03:06

Average: *1:02.72*
1:04.13 .86 55.11 1:08.69 1:00.18 1:04.25 1:02.96 1:08.18 1:01.90 1:01.96 (53.77) (1:11.36)


----------



## Jakube (Nov 8, 2011)

*Round 48: 1:04.54*

(53.42), 1:00.13, 57.66, (1:18.68), 55.84, 1:10.75, 1:13.56, 59.23, 1:12.79, 1:03.40, 1:06.90, 1:05.13

_ had a decent start, but 3 counting 1:10s :fp_


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 8, 2011)

Round 48
*Average of 12: 1:53.05* 
1. 1:53.59
2. 2:00:78
3. 1:57.17
4. 1:45.76
5. 1:48.21
6. 1:51.60
7. 1:47.09
8. 1:52.34
9. 1:47.78
10. 2:06.18
11. (2:07.14)
12. (1:45.09)

What happened?? Almost all solves under 2 minutes; that neeever happens.


----------



## zster007 (Nov 9, 2011)

*Round 48: 1:16.40*

1:19.00, 1:10.23, 1:23.46, 1:19.51, 1:09.23, 1:11.34, 1:09.84, 1:19.95, 1:12.12, 1:23.02, 1:17.57, 1:21.44


----------



## vdpflayer (Nov 9, 2011)

*Round 48:*

Average: *59.27*
Standard Deviation: 3.62
Best Time: 51.39
Worst Time: 1:14.63
Individual Times:
1.	57.30	
2.	59.27	
3.	56.58	
4.	54.43	
5.	1:08.58 FFUU
6.	59.40	
7.	(1:14.63) FFUUUUUUUUUUU	
8.	55.17	
9.	(51.39)	
10.	1:02.68	
11.	1:01.57	
12.	57.71


----------



## pady (Nov 9, 2011)

*Round 48:*

1:11.48, (1:03.11), 1:19.45, 1:12.52, 1:09.07, 1:15.73, (1:33.59), 1:18.74, 1:05.58, 1:13.64, 1:11.15, 1:16.88 = [ *1:13.42* ]


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 9, 2011)

1:48.97, 1:50.78, (2:02.16), 1:30.61, 1:57.91, 1:41.40, 1:31.73, 1:27.42, 1:33.94, 1:31.96, (1:15.77), 2:00.70 ====>>> 1:41.54

Slow start and then a 1:31 ao5 and 1:15 single. PB by 12 seconds. Practice helps? lol


----------



## SlechtValk (Nov 10, 2011)

*Round 48
Average of 12: 2:18.53*

2:18.28 (OP)
2:10.39 (PP)
2:15.71 (PP+Messed up cross)
2:03.69 (OP)
2:10.89
2:26.40 (OP+Messed up PLL)
2:16.30 (DP)
2:32.51 (DP)
2:10.75 (OP)
2:25.78 (DP)
2:25.30 (PP+Messed up centers)
2:25.54 (PP)

Ao5: 2:12.33
Ao12: 2:18.53

PB Ao5 and PB Ao12, but no solve inside 2 minutes...


----------



## Selkie (Nov 11, 2011)

Round 48
(Tuesday 8th November 2011 - Friday 11th November 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
vdpflayer 59.27 1st sub goal result
NSCuber 1:02.72
Jakube 1:04.54
pady 1:13.42
zster007 1:16.40


*1:30 Goal Race*
Selkie 1:29.86 2nd sub goal result
tozies24 1:41.54


*2:00 Goal Race*
vlarsen 1:53.05 1st sub goal result
Carson 2:00.76
SlechtValk 2:18.53


*Alumini Race*


----------



## Selkie (Nov 11, 2011)

Round 49
(Friday 11th November 2011 - Tuesday 15th November 2011)


Scrambles




F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L' Rw U F2 Rw Fw' R2 F' L2 D2 R2 D' Uw2 Rw' Uw' R U' B Fw Uw' R B' D U Fw' F2 D U' F2 D B' D' R' Fw2

D B Fw U Rw R Uw2 B2 Rw2 D L B' F2 L' Rw2 R' Uw2 L Uw U' L D' B' Rw R' Fw2 L2 R2 Uw Fw F D2 L' Rw F2 Rw' F2 Uw2 B' F2

Fw' Rw2 F' D' L2 F2 Rw R' Fw' L Rw' R' Uw B' Rw' B2 F2 U' R U R' D R' F L2 Rw F2 L2 Rw R F' D' R2 F2 D' Rw' R2 B' R B

Fw2 U' B2 R2 D' U R U Fw2 D L2 F' Rw' U F' Rw' F' R2 U' Rw' Uw Fw' Rw2 D' B Uw U Rw' R' D2 U2 Rw2 Uw R' Uw' L2 D F L B'

F' L' R2 B2 F2 L' R2 D Uw U2 L' D B' Uw2 U L' Uw2 R B' R Fw' R' Uw2 R' D U' B2 Fw F' U' R2 Uw2 U' F' R' U2 Fw' L' B2 Rw'

F' Rw Fw' L2 Fw' Rw' B L' Uw L D' Rw R D' B Uw Fw L' Fw Rw2 Fw F' Rw2 D2 B' R B F' Uw Rw2 R' B' Rw' R U Fw2 Uw U2 L' D

R2 B2 U' Rw' R2 Fw' L2 D Rw D2 F2 Rw D' L U2 B' Fw U F2 Rw' Uw2 U R2 B Uw' L' F2 D' Uw' B F R U2 L Rw' B F2 Rw2 Fw L

D2 Uw' B D' U' B2 Rw2 D2 U B2 Uw2 B U B2 Rw2 R B' Fw2 Rw' D L Rw R Uw U2 R Fw F2 L Uw2 U2 R2 D' R' F' L2 D Rw' Fw U

Rw2 B' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 D Uw U2 L' D Uw F L F L' R' B2 D' L' Rw2 D2 F' D' L' D' U Fw2 Uw' Fw Uw' L2 Fw L Fw2 Uw R Fw' L2 Fw2 R

B L R B2 Fw U2 B2 Fw F' R U L' U' B2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 F L R D' U2 R2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 Fw' F R U2 F2 Uw2 B Uw' L' Rw Fw2 F' D2 Uw2

Rw Fw2 U Rw2 F D' Uw U2 B R D2 R' Fw Rw2 D2 Rw' Fw2 R' Uw U2 F' U F' L' U' R Uw U' Fw2 Rw2 R B2 Fw2 L Fw2 L2 Rw' Uw' U2 Rw

R2 B Fw' U Rw2 B2 L Rw R2 Uw' B R' Uw' Fw2 F' R' B Uw2 Fw' Uw2 L' Fw F Rw D' Fw' F' D' R2 D Uw2 Rw' R Fw F2 L Fw2 F' R' B2


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Round 49

1:13.20, 1:26.58, 1:17.01, 1:20.25, (1:07.01), 1:22.31, 1:26.86, (1:34.06), 1:20.38, 1:17.75, 1:22.68, 1:28.15 = *1:21.52*


----------



## NSKuber (Nov 12, 2011)

Average: *58.06*
(1:04.97) 55.56 1:04.50 57.28 59.08 56.46 1:00.30 57.69 (53.97) 55.71 55.41 58.61


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Nov 12, 2011)

Round 49

1:15.60, 1:14.18, 1:10.20, 1:10.25, 1:08.13, 1:06.56, 1:04.36, 59.98, 1:10.12, 1:12.34, 1:06.56, 1:03.64 => 1:08.63


----------



## Jakube (Nov 12, 2011)

*Round 49: 1:06.95*

1:09.68, 1:04.12, 1:07.39, 1:06.20, 1:07.38, (1:29.70), 1:00.24, (59.10), 1:05.71, 1:10.70, 1:05.24, 1:05.88

Bad!


----------



## MostEd (Nov 12, 2011)

sub2 race
2:18.46, 1:59.98, 2:07.22, 2:05.65, 1:55.59, (2:35.78), 1:56.21, 2:06.81, 1:46.28, 1:57.38, (1:43.79), 2:21.54
session avg: 2:03.51 (σ = 10.20)
first avg12 on my new 4x4, and timed solves in general. my new dayan 4x4 is awesome(thanks to izovire)


----------



## zster007 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Round 49: 1:18.89*

1:25.64, 1:24.21, 1:17.66, 1:26.80, 1:14.09, 1:29.26, 1:09.56, 1:13.95, 1:12.31, 1:19.46, 1:25.23, 1:08.12


----------



## tozies24 (Nov 13, 2011)

1:42.20, 1:36.86, 1:36.27, 2:02.68, 1:41.23, (1:35.08), 1:50.60, 1:47.12, 1:50.50, 1:47.77, 1:56.08, (2:41.93) ==>> 1:47.13

Kind of bad.


----------



## vdpflayer (Nov 14, 2011)

Average: 58.53
Standard Deviation: 2.24
Best Time: 52.41
Worst Time: 1:08.40
Individual Times:
1.	54.64	
2.	57.36	
3.	1:03.47	
4.	(1:08.40)	
5.	56.18	
6.	56.81	
7.	57.99	
8.	59.69	
9.	(52.41)	
10.	1:01.21	
11.	59.87	
12.	58.09

10/12 OLL parity, 7/12 Double parity


----------



## Selkie (Nov 14, 2011)

*Round 49

Average: 1:30.33*

1:28.11, 1:23.53, 1:31.33, 1:19.68, 1:27.88, 1:31.99, 1:36.55, 1:34.07, 1:29.20, 1:31.13, 1:46.51, 1:29.46

*Sigh*!! Oh well, never mind. At least I qualified for completing an average at UK Open (sub 1m30s with one of first two solves) and got an average of 1:33.xy so happy enough. 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:19.68
worst time: 1:46.51

current avg5: 1:31.56 (σ = 1.91)
best avg5: 1:26.51 (σ = 2.11)

current avg12: 1:30.33 (σ = 3.41)
best avg12: 1:30.33 (σ = 3.41)

session avg: 1:30.33 (σ = 3.41)
session mean: 1:30.79


----------



## Zoé (Nov 15, 2011)

*Round 49 = 1:09.93 *
(58.91), 1:12.11, 1:07.07, 1:09.48, (1:18.80), 1:09.47, 1:12.73,
1:11.93, 1:15.45, 1:09.70, 1:04.39, 1:07.01


----------



## 4EverCuber (Nov 15, 2011)

*Round 49*

*1:59.05*

ShenShou version I
Reduction method

Standard Deviation: 12.82

1.	(2:15.41)	Centers stuck on me....
2.	1:47.64	
3.	2:12.50	
4.	1:40.45	
5.	(1:39.59)	
6.	1:56.75	
8.	2:04.22	
9.	2:08.31	
10.	2:01.95	
11.	2:10.33	
12.	2:09.75	

After having taken a small break, (around 3 months) I've decided to try practicing the 4x4 again. For some reason my lookahead is slightly better although I have to work on my dexterity and speed. I really dislike my SS vI. I'm planning on ordering a version 3 later on this week. The centers just seem to lock up so much and the corner cutting isn't like my Dayan. The Dayan is just a bit too big and pops way too much for my liking. Others don't seem to have a big issue with it so I'm guessing it's my turning style. 

If you could place me in the sub 2 section despite the fact that I'm starting off with a sub 2 average, that would be appreciated as I don't think I can achieve this consistently yet. 

This is my personal best avg of 12 for the 4x4 so far. I was on a good roll at the beginning but somehow ended poorly. Was so excited that I forgot to take note of which parities I had during the solves.


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 49
*Average of 12: 1:58.39* 
1. 2:00.73
2. (1:35.12)
3. 1:56.26
4. 1:46.67
5. 1:58.18
6. 1:56.06
7. (2:28.57)
8. 1:57.78
9. 2:06.04
10. 2:12.51
11. 2:00.65
12. 1:49.04

Huzzah!


----------



## Selkie (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 49
(Friday 11th November 2011 - Tuesday 15th November 2011)

Results


*1:00 Goal Race*
NSKuber 58.06 1st sub goal result
vdpflayer 58.53 2nd sub goal result
Jakube 1:06.95
Reinier Schippers 1:08.63
Zoé 1:09.93
zster007 1:18.89
TheZenith27 1:21.52



*1:30 Goal Race*
Selkie 1:30.33
tozies24 1:47.13



*2:00 Goal Race*
vlarsen 1:58.39 2nd sub goal result
4EverCuber 1:59.05 1st sub goal result
MostEd 2:03.51



*Alumini Race*


----------



## Selkie (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 50
(Tuesday 15th November 2011 - Friday 18th November 2011)


Scrambles




D Uw' Fw' Uw' U' Rw2 Uw R' Uw B2 L2 Rw' Fw2 D F' Rw Fw F2 Uw' U L' U R2 Fw2 Rw' Fw Uw Rw R Fw2 D' Rw' Fw2 D2 F2 Rw' U2 F2 U2 R2

D2 B' Uw2 Fw2 D' Uw U2 F2 Rw Fw Rw' B Rw2 Uw' Fw2 F2 L2 B2 L2 R F' L U F2 Rw' B2 Fw2 F2 Uw U' L' D2 B2 R2 B' Fw' F' L' F Rw2

Uw Fw R2 B' U' Fw' D U' Fw D' Uw F' R2 Fw2 F2 R' D' Uw' F D2 U F2 D' B' Uw2 L2 R' U2 L' Rw' D2 Uw' U L R' B Rw U' R2 Fw'

B' Fw2 F L2 B2 Uw' U R' B Fw Rw2 B' D2 L Rw' R B Fw2 D2 U2 F' R2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 B Fw' Rw R' U' Rw2 D Rw Fw2 F Uw2 L' D L2 Uw2

B2 Fw2 F' R' Fw Uw U B' Fw' D' Uw2 U2 F' R2 U' L' B Fw F2 D2 B2 Rw D' B Fw' F' Uw2 U2 Fw' F' Uw2 Fw2 D2 U L2 D2 R2 Fw F' D'

B' L Uw2 B L' D' Uw2 U2 L' D' Uw' R' U2 Fw2 L2 Fw R2 Uw' L2 Rw2 R' B F2 D Uw' L' B' F2 D' U R' Fw R2 U2 L Rw2 F2 Uw2 F2 R2

F' D Uw' Fw2 Uw' R Uw2 L Rw B2 D' Uw2 Rw' U2 R2 F' Rw2 D F' L' D' Uw2 U2 F' Uw' F2 U L2 R B Fw' F2 U2 R2 D Rw2 Fw' D2 Rw' B2

Uw' U2 Fw R' D Uw U F2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw D2 R2 Fw2 L Fw' Rw' Uw' F' D B' Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 R F' L R2 D' Uw2 L2 R2 Uw Fw2 Rw' B2 Fw R2

Fw' Rw U2 Rw' Uw' F U F2 L' Uw2 Fw Rw B' F D2 Fw U L R2 B D L' D B' Uw' B' R2 Fw2 Rw D' Fw2 R' Uw2 U' L' B2 F2 Uw' F2 R2

L R' U Rw' B' Uw Rw' D U B' Uw2 U2 B F2 Uw F Rw' U2 Rw2 R U' L Fw Uw2 B' F' L Uw2 Rw R' Fw2 F D F Rw' B' Uw' Fw' F U'

Fw' L' R' U Fw2 L2 F2 L' Fw2 L Rw' Uw L2 R2 D' B' L Rw R2 B' Fw2 D' U L2 R2 D Rw' R2 Uw B' Fw' Rw2 R Fw U' Fw Uw L D Uw

L2 R Fw' R D Uw' U2 Rw R D R D' Uw' U Rw Fw2 Rw2 U L2 R' U' Rw D' U B2 F D2 B2 Uw' L Rw2 Fw' R2 Uw2 F' R2 B Fw2 F2 Rw'


----------



## MeshuggahX (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 50

Average - 2:03.60

*Times*
*1:43.61*, 1:57.73, 2:08.66, 2:05.48, 2:11.98, 1:51.29, 1:54.92, *2:12.95*, 2:00.98, 2:02.41, 2:11.39, 2:11.11

Haven't been practicing 4x4x4 so much. But there was an improvement since last time, barely.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 15, 2011)

1:39.07, 1:57.87, 1:58.99, 2:03.81, 1:45.75, 1:43.09, 1:55.99, 1:53.40, 2:04.07, 2:00.22, 1:56.38, 1:43.52

1:53.90 Average.

This felt like it should've been a lot better.


----------



## Carson (Nov 16, 2011)

*Round 50
Average: 2:03.78*

Times:
2:10.65, 2:05.16, 1:49.22, 2:09.06, 2:00.89, 2:34.00, 2:07.15, 2:09.87, 2:20.14, 1:54.47, 1:51.14, 1:43.58


----------



## zster007 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Round 50: 1:19.81*

1:32.24, 1:29.07, 1:19.37, 1:14.15, 1:26.66, 1:25.50, 1:13.76, 1:14.91, 1:15.66, 1:21.10, 1:17.81, 1:13.85

comment: Regression FTW!


----------



## vdpflayer (Nov 16, 2011)

Average: 57.44
Standard Deviation: 0.75
Best Time: 55.15
Worst Time: 1:10.13
Individual Times:
1.	57.18	
2.	57.72	
3.	57.18	
4.	57.24	
5.	57.57	
6.	55.68	
7.	(1:10.13)	
8.	(55.15)	
9.	58.45	
10.	58.43	
11.	58.27	
12.	56.63


----------



## 4EverCuber (Nov 16, 2011)

*Round 50*

*1:59.90*

ShenShou V I
Reduction method

Standard Deviation: 10.18

1.	1:49.17	no parities
2.	1:53.16	OLL parity
3.	2:11.05	both parities
4.	2:06.86	both parities
5.	(1:40.36) both parities
6.	2:02.55	both parities
7.	2:02.06	both parities
8.	1:55.11	both parities
9.	2:02.16	both parities
10.	1:49.78	no parities
11.	2:09.52	OLL parity
12.	(2:17.06) both parities

I don't understand how I've managed to improve on the 4x4 and gotten worse on the 3x3. anyway....


----------



## Jakube (Nov 16, 2011)

*Round 50: 1:06.42
*
1:09.22, 1:03.39, 1:02.42, 1:16.63, 1:03.69, (1:19.99), 1:06.89, 1:07.27, 1:06.17, (56.66), 1:05.44, 1:03.09

So bad (like always)
No warm up, bad ,light, ...


----------



## Selkie (Nov 17, 2011)

*Round 50

Average: 1:32.68*

1:37.46, 1:31.09, 1:27.95, 1:23.99, 1:12.96, 1:37.95, 1:32.00, 1:24.23, 1:44.71, 1:36.28, 1:33.68, 1:42.14

Done in the car during lunch with the ss v3, think I'll go back to my D+M. Some good and some bad, overall disappointed. Apart from the single, which is a pb and was double parity!


----------



## Zoé (Nov 18, 2011)

*Round 50 = 1:11.26*

1:14.22, 1:07.40, 1:15.97, 1:03.43, (1:18.90), 1:13.72, 1:18.84, 1:08.97, 1:13.36, 1:02.94, (1:02.75), 1:13.75

Only 3 solves didn't have double parity... guess which ones ^^'


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Nov 18, 2011)

Round 50 1:05.63

1:06.75, (1:23.35), (56.76), 1:05.34, 1:02.43, 1:11.23, 1:16.64, 1:01.64, 1:07.54, 1:04.53, 59.89, 1:00.32


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 18, 2011)

*Round 50*
number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:03.44
worst time: 1:38.04

current avg5: 1:12.19 (σ = 3.36)
best avg5: 1:09.86 (σ = 3.73)

current avg12: *1:14.78* (σ = 6.74)

1:11.00, 1:18.95, 1:15.76, 1:31.65, 1:10.34, (1:38.04), 1:06.97, (1:03.44), 1:15.12, 1:16.55, 1:07.49, 1:13.95

Really pleased with this. The 1:03.44 was pll parity with a T perm :fp Should of been sub 1


----------



## Selkie (Nov 18, 2011)

Round 50
(Tuesday 15th November 2011 - Friday 18th November 2011)

Results

*0:45 Goal Race*
[NEW GOAL BAND INCOMING]

*1:00 Goal Race*
NSKuber 57:23 2nd sub goal result
vdpflayer 57.44 GRADUATED
Reinier Schippers 1:05.63
Jakube 1:06.42
Zoé 1:11.26
chrissyD 1:14.78
zster007 1:19.81


*1:30 Goal Race*
Selkie 1:32.68
Jaycee 1:53.90



*2:00 Goal Race*
4EverCuber 2nd sub goal result
MeshuggahX 2:03.60
Carson 2:03.78



*Alumini Race*[/QUOTE]


*vdfplayer *has graduated from the 1 minute goal band, congratulations! We look forward to seeing you in the Alumini section if you still wish to participate.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 18, 2011)

Round 51
(Friday 18th November 2011 - Tuesday 22nd November 2011)


Scrambles




D R2 Fw2 L2 Rw Uw' U2 Fw2 Rw Fw' L2 Fw' Uw2 U L2 Uw L2 U' R' D2 Rw' B' L R2 B' F2 Rw' B2 F Rw2 R2 F' Rw2 D2 U2 Rw2 U Rw2 B2 Rw

F2 Rw D2 B' L2 Rw2 R B Rw Uw L Rw R' B' F' Uw2 Rw D' F L2 F L' Fw L D Rw' B2 L2 B Rw' Fw' F2 L2 Rw2 U Rw B2 Rw' R2 B2

L Rw' B L Rw' U L2 Rw2 R B2 L Rw' B2 L2 R2 Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw Fw2 Uw' U R F' Uw2 U R' B D2 Rw2 D' F Rw Uw' Rw2 U2 B' Fw2 U Rw

F R' F' Uw' Fw R' D' L' R' Fw' Rw2 F2 L Fw' L2 F2 R' F L2 U2 Rw' U R2 D' Fw D' B R' U B L' B2 D2 Rw2 R' U' Rw Uw2 R' Uw2

B' R D' Uw2 U L F2 D2 U Fw2 F' L R2 B L D' Fw' D' U B R Uw2 R' B' U B Fw L2 U' Rw' R Uw' B F Rw R' Uw' R B2 F

L R' F2 L B R2 B D' Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 F' U F' R' Fw' Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw R' B2 Fw2 D L' B' U' L' Fw2 F' Rw D U' L U' B Fw' F2 L'

Uw R D L Uw Rw' D2 Uw2 U Fw R Fw Rw D' Uw' U2 F' D' F' U' Fw' F2 D Fw2 Rw' F' D2 Uw' F R' U' Fw' U R' Uw' U2 B' Fw' Uw' B2

R F2 L Rw' D2 Rw B2 Rw D Uw2 U Fw F' L2 U2 Fw Uw R2 D F' D2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw F' L' R2 U B R B Fw U2 Rw2 Uw U Rw' Uw' U2

B' Fw' F2 D' B2 D U L2 D' F' D2 L2 B' D' B D2 Uw' L F U' L Uw' B2 L2 Uw U F2 U' B Rw' R' D2 Uw R' B2 Uw' Fw' R2 F Rw'

L2 Rw R2 D Fw' R Uw Fw D2 U B' Uw Rw2 U2 Fw2 Uw' R2 U Rw Uw' B Rw' D B' Rw R2 D U2 B' R2 D F2 R' U' B2 D' B2 U' R2 U2

Rw2 Fw2 L' R' F Rw R2 Fw D2 B2 Rw' U2 L2 D' Fw' D' Uw U Rw U' Fw R' B R' B L2 D Uw Rw R' Uw2 Fw' L Rw R' Fw' D U' B2 Fw2

Rw' R' Fw U' F2 D2 Uw' U R Uw2 Fw R2 Fw2 D F' R2 F' U L2 R' B2 Uw' B' D' Uw Fw2 D2 L2 D2 L D L Fw2 U2 Rw' B R D2 U2 L


----------



## Carson (Nov 19, 2011)

*Round 51
Average: 2:06.73*

Times:
2:04.67, 2:01.59, 2:07.56, 1:59.98, 1:59.63, 2:16.92, 2:09.63, 2:13.71, 3:19.37, 2:02.61, 2:07.75, 2:02.84

Well... that was a waste of 45 minutes.


----------



## NSKuber (Nov 19, 2011)

Round 50
Statistics for 11-19-2011 16:08:49

Average: 57.23
(46.00) (1:16.77) 56.15 51.86 51.81 54.52 47.36 54.09 1:05.63 56.56 1:07.88 1:06.43
Oh this was something unreal!

Added: oh, 
I'm late for 50'th


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 19, 2011)

1:16.55 (messed up centers)
1:05.62 (DP :fp)
1:13.55 (messed up the cross)
1:27.85 (messed up centers again  and OP)
1:34.01 fp)
1:14.96
1:23.31 (DP)
1:11.05 (OP)
1:20.26
1:18.44 (PP)
1:24.04 (DP)
1:05.50 (OP)

Avg : 1:17.56 

Really bad. Every time I have a chance of getting a sub 1 single I always get parity...


----------



## Jakube (Nov 19, 2011)

*Round 51: 1:04.63*

1:06.31, 1:02.37, 1:06.49, 1:05.15, 1:09.32, 1:03.33, 1:00.04, (1:10.07), 1:09.18, 1:00.48, 1:03.62, (55.45)


----------



## Selkie (Nov 19, 2011)

*Round 51

Average: 1:24.85*

1:19.62, 1:17.83, 1:22.79, 1:29.84, 1:18.10, 1:19.24, 1:22.27, 1:31.87, 1:34.28, 1:26.21, 1:35.89, 1:24.33

Well done about 200 3x3 solves earlier today trying to push my poor tps to the limts. Seems it has had a great side effect on my 4x4 times. Had a pb ao5 earlier of 1:18.xy. This is a pb ao12 and very pleased with it.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:17.83
worst time: 1:35.89

current avg5: 1:30.79 (σ = 3.38)
best avg5: 1:20.04 (σ = 2.00)

current avg12: 1:24.85 (σ = 5.30)
best avg12: 1:24.85 (σ = 5.30)

session avg: 1:24.85 (σ = 5.30)
session mean: 1:25.19


----------



## Selkie (Nov 20, 2011)

A new goal band has been added, 45 seconds, will be great to get some past graduates back and give motivation to those at the top of their game


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 20, 2011)

Selkie said:


> A new goal band has been added, 45 seconds, will be great to get some past graduates back and give motivation to those at the top of their game


Do you think that you could also add race to sub 40?


----------



## gbcuber (Nov 20, 2011)

Selkie said:


> A new goal band has been added, 45 seconds, will be great to get some past graduates back and give motivation to those at the top of their game


 
Could you also do 50 seconds?, that seems a little more reasonable to me.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 20, 2011)

47.90, 49.19, 47.71, 45.38, 48.59, 41.85, 44.92, 49.06, 51.08, 42.89, 42.78, 48.96 = 46.74


----------



## Selkie (Nov 20, 2011)

I can see the arguments for all goal bands to be honest guys. I am particularly helped by the race threads and owe my progression to them.

Consequently I will consider a 35s goal band that will include the requirements of those who fall below the lowest 45s goal band if you think it will be of value to you. Please let me know if you are a supporter of this 

(those who ask for a lower banding should get to a comp very very soon  )


----------



## jlow (Nov 20, 2011)

Round 51
Average: 1:30.59

1:30.52 1:20.96 1:20.97 1:36.65(pop) 1:33.57 1:22.47 1:16.76 1:31.62(DNF) 1:36.83 1:19.47 1:17.77 2:06.69
Pretty good. Wish the last solve was better


----------



## zster007 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Round 51: 1:14.46*

1:09.36, 1:16.92, 1:15.14, 1:17.08, 1:05.71, 1:11.53, 1:26.47, 1:12.83, 1:11.55, 1:17.74, 1:25.39, 1:07.12


----------



## chikato_tan (Nov 22, 2011)

Statistics for 11-22-2011 12:49:38

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 52.19
Standard Deviation: 2.96
Best Time: 48.01
Worst Time: 57.84
Individual Times:
1.	51.25	D R2 Fw2 L2 Rw Uw' U2 Fw2 Rw Fw' L2 Fw' Uw2 U L2 Uw L2 U' R' D2 Rw' B' L R2 B' F2 Rw' B2 F Rw2 R2 F' Rw2 D2 U2 Rw2 U Rw2 B2 Rw
2.	57.84	F2 Rw D2 B' L2 Rw2 R B Rw Uw L Rw R' B' F' Uw2 Rw D' F L2 F L' Fw L D Rw' B2 L2 B Rw' Fw' F2 L2 Rw2 U Rw B2 Rw' R2 B2
3.	51.11	L Rw' B L Rw' U L2 Rw2 R B2 L Rw' B2 L2 R2 Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw Fw2 Uw' U R F' Uw2 U R' B D2 Rw2 D' F Rw Uw' Rw2 U2 B' Fw2 U Rw
4.	51.46	F R' F' Uw' Fw R' D' L' R' Fw' Rw2 F2 L Fw' L2 F2 R' F L2 U2 Rw' U R2 D' Fw D' B R' U B L' B2 D2 Rw2 R' U' Rw Uw2 R' Uw2
5.	55.98	B' R D' Uw2 U L F2 D2 U Fw2 F' L R2 B L D' Fw' D' U B R Uw2 R' B' U B Fw L2 U' Rw' R Uw' B F Rw R' Uw' R B2 F
6.	48.70	L R' F2 L B R2 B D' Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 F' U F' R' Fw' Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw R' B2 Fw2 D L' B' U' L' Fw2 F' Rw D U' L U' B Fw' F2 L'
7.	48.01	Uw R D L Uw Rw' D2 Uw2 U Fw R Fw Rw D' Uw' U2 F' D' F' U' Fw' F2 D Fw2 Rw' F' D2 Uw' F R' U' Fw' U R' Uw' U2 B' Fw' Uw' B2
8.	53.40	R F2 L Rw' D2 Rw B2 Rw D Uw2 U Fw F' L2 U2 Fw Uw R2 D F' D2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw F' L' R2 U B R B Fw U2 Rw2 Uw U Rw' Uw' U2
9.	53.14	B' Fw' F2 D' B2 D U L2 D' F' D2 L2 B' D' B D2 Uw' L F U' L Uw' B2 L2 Uw U F2 U' B Rw' R' D2 Uw R' B2 Uw' Fw' R2 F Rw'
10.	48.75	L2 Rw R2 D Fw' R Uw Fw D2 U B' Uw Rw2 U2 Fw2 Uw' R2 U Rw Uw' B Rw' D B' Rw R2 D U2 B' R2 D F2 R' U' B2 D' B2 U' R2 U2
11.	55.59	Rw2 Fw2 L' R' F Rw R2 Fw D2 B2 Rw' U2 L2 D' Fw' D' Uw U Rw U' Fw R' B R' B L2 D Uw Rw R' Uw2 Fw' L Rw R' Fw' D U' B2 Fw2
12.	51.09	Rw' R' Fw U' F2 D2 Uw' U R Uw2 Fw R2 Fw2 D F' R2 F' U L2 R' B2 Uw' B' D' Uw Fw2 D2 L2 D2 L D L Fw2 U2 Rw' B R D2 U2 L


----------



## NSKuber (Nov 22, 2011)

Average: *56.98*
(1:11.52) 54.03 58.47 1:00.68 57.21 54.97 50.16 50.69 59.66 (47.77) 1:02.43 1:01.52
Amazing, 47.77 was No Parity and PLL-skip.


----------



## vdpflayer (Nov 22, 2011)

Average: 55.25
Standard Deviation: 1.76
Best Time: 48.74
Worst Time: 1:02.54
Individual Times:
1.	56.27	
2.	56.36	
3.	56.81	
4.	(48.74)	
5.	51.76	
6.	52.57	
7.	(1:02.54)	
8.	57.67	
9.	55.52	
10.	55.82	
11.	56.66	
12.	53.06


----------



## Selkie (Nov 22, 2011)

Round 51
(Friday 18th November 2011 - Tuesday 22nd November 2011)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
DavidWoner 46.74
chikato_tan 52.19
vdpflayer 55.25



*1:00 Goal Race*
NSKuber 56.98 GRADUATED
Jakube 1:04.63
zster007 1:14.46
chrissyD 1:17.56



*1:30 Goal Race*
Selkie 1:24.85 1st sub goal result
jlow 1:30.59



*2:00 Goal Race*
4EverCuber 1:56.28 GRADUATED
Carson 2:06.73



*Alumini Race*




*NSCuber *graduated form the 1 minite goal banding, congratulations. We look forward to seeing you in the 45 second band if you still wish to compete.

*4EverCuber *graduated form the 2 minite goal banding, congratulations. We look forward to seeing you in the 1 minute 30 second band if you still wish to compete.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 22, 2011)

Round 52
(Tuesday 22nd November 2011 - Friday 25th November 2011)


Scrambles




B Fw F' D' L Uw' F D L' Rw2 D2 L' D' Uw Fw U2 Fw' F2 R U' L Uw L U L2 F2 R' D2 Uw' F' Uw L' F' Rw F D2 Rw Uw B Fw

F' Rw' Uw B2 Fw' F2 D2 Rw2 B2 F2 Uw Fw2 D2 F' Uw' Fw2 L2 R' B' L2 Fw' F D' Fw R2 B2 Rw' U' Rw2 D' R F Rw' D' Uw2 Rw F' D2 B Fw2

Rw D2 F2 Uw' R' U B' Uw2 R Uw U2 F Uw' R B Fw D R B F' L B2 Fw D' Uw2 U F' L' Uw' B2 F2 L R' F D' U R2 Uw2 F L

B2 D2 Uw F R2 Fw2 F L' B F2 R U' Rw' D' F Rw2 R2 U L2 B' Uw2 B2 D2 Rw U2 R2 D2 R' D2 U2 R F R2 D' F R' F Uw U' L2

Fw L' D Rw D2 Uw2 F' Uw' U2 F' Uw' R' D2 Fw L2 R' D Fw L' Rw2 R2 Fw' D' R2 D2 F' L' Rw' U B' Uw' B2 L' B2 D U2 Rw2 Fw D L2

B' Fw2 D2 R U' R' U' Rw U R2 Uw U2 F2 R Fw U2 L Rw2 F2 Uw' L2 R2 Fw2 U' Rw Uw U' L' D Uw2 L' Rw' B Uw2 R2 Fw' D2 B' Fw' F2

Uw L Rw2 Fw2 D R Uw' Fw2 L' R' B' Fw2 F' Rw Uw L Uw' F' Rw R D2 B Fw2 R U2 F2 D' Rw' Uw' F2 L2 B' Fw' F U' R2 D U' Rw2 Uw

D L D Uw Rw2 R2 F Rw Uw' L F' D2 F' Rw2 U' L Uw' L' R2 F' D Rw' Fw D U2 F L2 U2 L' Rw Fw2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 B Rw'

F' U2 R' Fw L2 Uw F' Rw' Uw R D' L' R2 U2 Rw2 D Uw' U' L' Uw Rw' Fw' F' U L F' Rw' D2 Uw' Rw2 D' F2 Uw2 U R' D2 Uw' B2 F' L'

D2 B' D Rw F L Fw2 L' R' F' R D U2 R2 Uw' U2 L' Rw' Uw L2 R' D Uw' L R2 B2 L' Rw2 R2 Uw R' F2 Rw2 U R' Fw' R F D U'

Rw Fw2 R2 Uw B2 Fw R D2 B Rw R' B2 Rw2 U' B2 F' L' U L Fw2 F R Uw' U2 L' Rw2 R D' Fw D' L U' R F' Rw U' Fw2 D2 L F2

B' U' L2 F2 U R U2 B' Fw2 Rw D' Fw D B2 Fw F' Uw U' B L' Fw Uw' L2 D Fw' Uw F' D2 L D2 Uw2 U2 B2 Rw2 D F' L2 F Rw2 Uw2


----------



## otsyke (Nov 22, 2011)

*ROUND 52*

4x4x4 cube
Nov 22, 2011 9:59:42 PM - 10:29:00 PM

Mean: 1:46.66
Standard deviation: 12.39
Best Time: 1:31.22
Worst Time: 2:14.93

Best average of 5: 1:36.96
2-6 - (1:31.22) 1:35.18 (1:58.13) 1:40.12 1:35.58

*Best average of 12: 1:45.38*
1-12 - 1:47.74 (1:31.22) 1:35.18 1:58.13 1:40.12 1:35.58 1:34.58 1:58.81 (2:14.93) 1:49.41 1:41.01 1:53.21

1. 1:47.74 B Fw F' D' L Uw' F D L' Rw2 D2 L' D' Uw Fw U2 Fw' F2 R U' L Uw L U L2 F2 R' D2 Uw' F' Uw L' F' Rw F D2 Rw Uw B Fw
2. 1:31.22 F' Rw' Uw B2 Fw' F2 D2 Rw2 B2 F2 Uw Fw2 D2 F' Uw' Fw2 L2 R' B' L2 Fw' F D' Fw R2 B2 Rw' U' Rw2 D' R F Rw' D' Uw2 Rw F' D2 B Fw2
3. 1:35.18 Rw D2 F2 Uw' R' U B' Uw2 R Uw U2 F Uw' R B Fw D R B F' L B2 Fw D' Uw2 U F' L' Uw' B2 F2 L R' F D' U R2 Uw2 F L
4. 1:58.13 B2 D2 Uw F R2 Fw2 F L' B F2 R U' Rw' D' F Rw2 R2 U L2 B' Uw2 B2 D2 Rw U2 R2 D2 R' D2 U2 R F R2 D' F R' F Uw U' L2
5. 1:40.12 Fw L' D Rw D2 Uw2 F' Uw' U2 F' Uw' R' D2 Fw L2 R' D Fw L' Rw2 R2 Fw' D' R2 D2 F' L' Rw' U B' Uw' B2 L' B2 D U2 Rw2 Fw D L2
6. 1:35.58 B' Fw2 D2 R U' R' U' Rw U R2 Uw U2 F2 R Fw U2 L Rw2 F2 Uw' L2 R2 Fw2 U' Rw Uw U' L' D Uw2 L' Rw' B Uw2 R2 Fw' D2 B' Fw' F2
7. 1:34.58 Uw L Rw2 Fw2 D R Uw' Fw2 L' R' B' Fw2 F' Rw Uw L Uw' F' Rw R D2 B Fw2 R U2 F2 D' Rw' Uw' F2 L2 B' Fw' F U' R2 D U' Rw2 Uw
8. 1:58.81 D L D Uw Rw2 R2 F Rw Uw' L F' D2 F' Rw2 U' L Uw' L' R2 F' D Rw' Fw D U2 F L2 U2 L' Rw Fw2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 B Rw'
9. 2:14.93 F' U2 R' Fw L2 Uw F' Rw' Uw R D' L' R2 U2 Rw2 D Uw' U' L' Uw Rw' Fw' F' U L F' Rw' D2 Uw' Rw2 D' F2 Uw2 U R' D2 Uw' B2 F' L'
10. 1:49.41 D2 B' D Rw F L Fw2 L' R' F' R D U2 R2 Uw' U2 L' Rw' Uw L2 R' D Uw' L R2 B2 L' Rw2 R2 Uw R' F2 Rw2 U R' Fw' R F D U'
11. 1:41.01 Rw Fw2 R2 Uw B2 Fw R D2 B Rw R' B2 Rw2 U' B2 F' L' U L Fw2 F R Uw' U2 L' Rw2 R D' Fw D' L U' R F' Rw U' Fw2 D2 L F2
12. 1:53.21 B' U' L2 F2 U R U2 B' Fw2 Rw D' Fw D B2 Fw F' Uw U' B L' Fw Uw' L2 D Fw' Uw F' D2 L D2 Uw2 U2 B2 Rw2 D F' L2 F Rw2 Uw2


----------



## gbcuber (Nov 22, 2011)

*Round 52*
Pretty good average, no major mistakes

Average: *1:01.44*
Standard Deviation: 1.71
Best Time: 56.56
Worst Time: 1:05.65
Individual Times:
1.	1:03.65	B Fw F' D' L Uw' F D L' Rw2 D2 L' D' Uw Fw U2 Fw' F2 R U' L Uw L U L2 F2 R' D2 Uw' F' Uw L' F' Rw F D2 Rw Uw B Fw
2.	(56.56)	F' Rw' Uw B2 Fw' F2 D2 Rw2 B2 F2 Uw Fw2 D2 F' Uw' Fw2 L2 R' B' L2 Fw' F D' Fw R2 B2 Rw' U' Rw2 D' R F Rw' D' Uw2 Rw F' D2 B Fw2
3.	1:01.95	Rw D2 F2 Uw' R' U B' Uw2 R Uw U2 F Uw' R B Fw D R B F' L B2 Fw D' Uw2 U F' L' Uw' B2 F2 L R' F D' U R2 Uw2 F L
4.	1:04.12	B2 D2 Uw F R2 Fw2 F L' B F2 R U' Rw' D' F Rw2 R2 U L2 B' Uw2 B2 D2 Rw U2 R2 D2 R' D2 U2 R F R2 D' F R' F Uw U' L2
5.	1:01.85	Fw L' D Rw D2 Uw2 F' Uw' U2 F' Uw' R' D2 Fw L2 R' D Fw L' Rw2 R2 Fw' D' R2 D2 F' L' Rw' U B' Uw' B2 L' B2 D U2 Rw2 Fw D L2
6.	58.96	B' Fw2 D2 R U' R' U' Rw U R2 Uw U2 F2 R Fw U2 L Rw2 F2 Uw' L2 R2 Fw2 U' Rw Uw U' L' D Uw2 L' Rw' B Uw2 R2 Fw' D2 B' Fw' F2
7.	58.76	Uw L Rw2 Fw2 D R Uw' Fw2 L' R' B' Fw2 F' Rw Uw L Uw' F' Rw R D2 B Fw2 R U2 F2 D' Rw' Uw' F2 L2 B' Fw' F U' R2 D U' Rw2 Uw
8.	59.49	D L D Uw Rw2 R2 F Rw Uw' L F' D2 F' Rw2 U' L Uw' L' R2 F' D Rw' Fw D U2 F L2 U2 L' Rw Fw2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L' D2 B Rw'
9.	1:03.67	F' U2 R' Fw L2 Uw F' Rw' Uw R D' L' R2 U2 Rw2 D Uw' U' L' Uw Rw' Fw' F' U L F' Rw' D2 Uw' Rw2 D' F2 Uw2 U R' D2 Uw' B2 F' L'
10.	1:01.28	D2 B' D Rw F L Fw2 L' R' F' R D U2 R2 Uw' U2 L' Rw' Uw L2 R' D Uw' L R2 B2 L' Rw2 R2 Uw R' F2 Rw2 U R' Fw' R F D U'
11.	(1:05.65)	Rw Fw2 R2 Uw B2 Fw R D2 B Rw R' B2 Rw2 U' B2 F' L' U L Fw2 F R Uw' U2 L' Rw2 R D' Fw D' L U' R F' Rw U' Fw2 D2 L F2
12.	1:00.63	B' U' L2 F2 U R U2 B' Fw2 Rw D' Fw D B2 Fw F' Uw U' B L' Fw Uw' L2 D Fw' Uw F' D2 L D2 Uw2 U2 B2 Rw2 D F' L2 F Rw2 Uw2

Solves 6-10 were 59.91 average of 5


----------



## Selkie (Nov 22, 2011)

*Round 52

Average:1:29.51*

1:26.51, 1:29.42, 1:20.21, 1:42.18, 1:26.93, 1:46.56, 1:22.85, 1:34.87, 1:21.84, 1:26.78, 1:43.50, 1:14.68

Sooo many parities, average was over 1:30.5 going into last solve and managed to rescue it.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:14.68
worst time: 1:46.56

current avg5: 1:27.83 (σ = 5.37)
best avg5: 1:27.62 (σ = 1.29)

current avg12: 1:29.51 (σ = 7.73)
best avg12: 1:29.51 (σ = 7.73)

session avg: 1:29.51 (σ = 7.73)
session mean: 1:29.69


----------



## Carson (Nov 23, 2011)

*Round 52
Average: 2:00.76*

Times:
1:57.39, 2:15.04, 2:28.04, 1:51.02, 2:07.11, 1:55.58, 1:52.43, 1:56.52, 2:21.23, 1:47.59, 1:56.25, 1:55.02

I really think it's time for a new cube. I lost at least 5 seconds on at least half of these solves due to the cube locking. The last solve should have been about 1:40, but the cube locked like crazy on OLL, PLL Parity, and PLL. Hmm... x-cube or Mini Dayan+MF8?


----------



## NSKuber (Nov 23, 2011)

Average: *58.49*
52.28 1:04.72 56.56 (48.72) 53.36 1:07.21 56.09 57.21 55.19 (1:12.34) 58.18 1:04.06

Too many sup-1's.
But another great sub-50 solve, which was now non-lucky and with OLL-skip!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 23, 2011)

Carson, get shenshou 4v4 v3.


----------



## vdpflayer (Nov 23, 2011)

Average: 55.50
Standard Deviation: 2.78
Best Time: 50.01
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	54.30	
2.	(DNF)	
3.	55.05	
4.	56.25	
5.	54.48	
6.	55.49	
7.	1:03.54	
8.	50.60	
9.	54.72	
10.	(50.01)
11.	55.03	
12.	55.54


----------



## Zoé (Nov 23, 2011)

*Round 52 = 1:10.10*
1:08.49, 1:11.53, 1:13.64, 1:09.11, 1:09.19, (1:14.30), 1:09.08, 1:12.45, 1:07.43, 1:12.54, 1:07.52, (56.43)

Strangely, I do really well during competitions lately and when I practice at home it isn't so great... I like this better than the other way around though, so it's not too bad


----------



## 4EverCuber (Nov 23, 2011)

Carson said:


> I really think it's time for a new cube. I lost at least 5 seconds on at least half of these solves due to the cube locking. The last solve should have been about 1:40, but the cube locked like crazy on OLL, PLL Parity, and PLL. Hmm... x-cube or Mini Dayan+MF8?


 

Which cube are you currently using? I'm using a SS version I and it locks up on me all the time. I'm going to get the version 3 because I hear good things about it. I have a Dayan + MF8 (regular) and if it weren't for all the popping...I might use it more. I tried to relube it the other day, loosened it a bit, now the inner layers work nice...but the outer layers are even worse.


----------



## cubelover111 (Nov 23, 2011)

my pb 2:08.70 just got my first 4x4 yesterday


----------



## 4EverCuber (Nov 23, 2011)

Round 51

*1:56.28*
Standard Deviation: 8.01

1.	2:01.78 Did PLL parity alg by mistake.
2.	1:51.22 PLL parity
3.	1:58.50 PLL parity
4.	2:08.58 OLL parity
5.	1:59.06 no parity
6.	1:48.42 PLL parity
7.	1:55.28 PLL parity
8.	1:52.64 OLL parity
9.	1:48.14 both parities
10.	(1:41.61)	no parities
11.	(2:09.49)	PLL parity
12.	2:00.64 both parities

Round 52

*2:00.38*
Standard Deviation: 15.40

1.	1:57.03 OLL parity
2.	1:40.52 PLL parity
3.	2:08.86 PLL parity
4.	1:53.06 OLL parity
5.	2:07.86 both parities
6.	1:52.84 no parities
7.	(1:31.78)	no parities
8.	2:08.30 PLL parity
9.	(2:30.89)	PLL parity plus an dedge pop
10.	2:01.91 PLL parity
11.	2:18.59 both parities plus dedge pop
12.	1:52.89 no parities

Round 52 was somewhat disastrous for me....


----------



## zster007 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Round 52: 1:16.78*

1:14.91, 1:17.03, 1:24.72, 1:11.46, 1:31.72, 1:22.89, 1:05.52, 1:22.01, 1:08.39, 1:22.46, 1:18.41, 1:01.00


----------



## Carson (Nov 23, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Carson, get shenshou 4v4 v3.


 


4EverCuber said:


> Which cube are you currently using? I'm using a SS version I and it locks up on me all the time. I'm going to get the version 3 because I hear good things about it. I have a Dayan + MF8 (regular) and if it weren't for all the popping...I might use it more. I tried to relube it the other day, loosened it a bit, now the inner layers work nice...but the outer layers are even worse.



The SS V3 is what I'm using. I love the size, and when aligned properly it is very smooth. I have trouble keeping the layers aligned when turning, and it leads to lock ups. I have a Dayan+MF8 (regular size) but never even stickered it because it feels too big to me.


----------



## Jakube (Nov 23, 2011)

*Round 52: 1:04.65*

(1:00.12), 1:00.82, 1:05.21, 1:13.26, 1:00.22, (1:15.25), 1:06.23, 1:00.29, 1:06.60, 1:01.31, 1:06.94, 1:05.60

No single sub 1! Exasperating!


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 24, 2011)

*Round 52*
1:16.81, 1:16.46, 1:16.45, 1:02.80, 1:10.80, 1:15.04, 1:20.25, 1:18.52, 1:07.81, 1:12.86, 1:16.41, 1:14.25 = *1:14.54*

Much better than last round


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 25, 2011)

Round 52
*Average of 12: 1:51.31* 
1. 1:59.66
2. 1:37.05
3. 1:59.54
4. 1:51.26
5. (1:34.70)
6. 1:52.67
7. (2:08.69)
8. 2:08.67
9. 1:43.31
10. 1:43.66
11. 1:54.59
12. 1:42.68

I think that's graduation for me, hooray! Or does missing weeks reset the counter?


----------



## Brest (Nov 25, 2011)

*Round 52

Average: 1:41.39*

1:38.90, 1:48.02, 1:56.58, 1:28.34, 1:52.66, 1:31.95, 1:32.54, 1:42.90, 1:41.76, 1:48.81, 1:41.59, 1:34.72

Mean: 1:51.56
Best Time: 1:28.34
Median: 1:41.68
Worst Time: 1:56.58
Standard deviation: 8.40

So I guess sub 90; unless I have to graduate from sub 120 first?..


----------



## Selkie (Nov 25, 2011)

Carson said:


> Hmm... x-cube or Mini Dayan+MF8?



Heh Carson, there are a few options. The regular D&M is a nice cube and has the great endorcement of being used for all recent WRs but some find it too large and it is prone to dedge pops. Its newer smaller brother has some outer layer issues which many have tried to cure from modding but failed so in my opinion it is largely disappointing. The x-cube is ok, needs a bit of breaking in but I find it a little, hmm, 'crunchy' and is expensive if you end up not liking it much? As others have stated I believe the best bet is the ShenShou v3 and its has the benefit of also being very cheap relative to some other 4x4s. It can be a bit locky though that can be reduced by a little adjustment of tensions, lubing and sometimes modding. I have all (much to my wife's annoyance at the size of my puzzle collection  ) and my current main of choice is the ss v3 but a very close second being the regular D+M. If only the D+M was a little smaller it would take number 1 spot but I find I am very slow at the 3x3 stage on it.



vlarsen said:


> I think that's graduation for me, hooray! Or does missing weeks reset the counter?



That is indeed graduation, you do not need to compete in every round for graduation, you just need no sup goal results inbetween your three sub ones. Sub 1:30 next? 



Brest said:


> So I guess sub 90; unless I have to graduate from sub 120 first?..



You can start in whatever band you wish to. However if you had not stated I would have put you in the 90 second race anyway since it is the banding closest, below your first posted time. Welcome to the race


----------



## Brest (Nov 25, 2011)

Selkie said:


> You can start in whatever band you wish to. However if you had not stated I would have put you in the 90 second race anyway since it is the banding closest, below your first posted time. Welcome to the race


Sweet! Thanks for your work on this, I'm sure it's time consuming. :tu


----------



## Selkie (Nov 25, 2011)

Brest said:


> Sweet! Thanks for your work on this, I'm sure it's time consuming. :tu


 
It is not that much effort to be honest and I enjoy it. I compete in and gain a lot of motivation from the various race threads. Its nice to be able to give something back to the community, however small


----------



## Selkie (Nov 25, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> Round 51
> 
> *1:56.28*


 
Despite your Round 52 being over 2 minutes, your backfilled Round 51 was a graduating result. I have amended the results and will take your round 52 result in the 1 minute 30 second race.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 25, 2011)

Round 52
(Tuesday 22nd November 2011 - Friday 25th November 2011)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
DavidWoner 44.90 1st sub goal result
vdpflayer 55.50
NSKuber 58.49

*1:00 Goal Race*
gbcuber 1:01.44
jakube 1:04.65
Zoé 1:10.10
chrissyD 1:14.54
zster007 1:16.78

*1:30 Goal Race*
Selkie 1:29.51 2nd Sub Goal Result
Brest 1:41.39
otsyke 1:45.38
4EverCuber 2:00.38

*2:00 Goal Race*
vlarsen 1:51.31 GRADUATED
Carson 2:00.76

*Alumini Race*

*vlarsen *graduated from the 2 minute goal band, congratulations. We look forward to seeing you in the the sub 1 minute 30 second goal band if you still wish to compete.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 25, 2011)

Round 53
(Friday 25th November 2011 - Tuesday 29th November 2011)


Scrambles




B' Uw B' R2 U2 R D2 Uw' U' Fw' Uw L2 Rw' R' U2 L2 F' D' B' D' B2 U B2 D' L D Uw2 U L Uw2 L Rw Fw' Rw2 B U B Uw Rw Uw2

U' Fw' F2 U F' Uw' U2 B' F' L2 Rw2 Uw' U2 R' Fw2 F2 Rw2 D2 U Rw R' Uw R2 B' F2 Uw F' R D' Uw U2 Fw L B F2 R' F2 Uw U' F'

Fw U' B U2 B R' U2 B2 Uw2 U2 Rw' R F' R2 D' B R' Uw2 L' U L U' B2 R' Fw' F2 U' L Rw' F' U2 R2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' U' R' F' Uw F'

B2 Fw F' Rw2 D' U B' F' D' L2 R U2 Fw2 F' Uw2 F D2 U F' D' B2 Uw Rw2 R' F Uw' U' F R2 Fw D' Uw Fw2 L Fw2 F D' Rw2 U B2

L' Fw' U2 L2 R F Uw B2 Uw2 B' R2 D L' Uw2 U Fw2 F R' U F' Uw' R2 Uw' F Rw D2 B D' U' R B2 Uw' U2 B' U' B Uw U2 Fw2 L2

F2 L2 R2 B2 Fw' R2 U2 B Rw' R' U2 R' Fw2 F Rw F D Uw2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 U B F2 D' F D2 F' Uw L2 R2 B2 R D' Uw2 L2 R2 F' U2 Fw2

B2 Fw L2 R2 Uw2 U Fw' Uw R B L2 F' Uw2 Fw2 L2 U L2 B D2 B' F2 L B U L2 Uw R' B2 Fw2 F' D2 F' L' B' R' F2 Rw U2 B Fw'

L' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 D2 U' F2 L' D U' Fw L' Uw R F' D2 Fw' Uw L B2 U' R2 Uw' L2 D' L2 R2 D' U' Rw2 D' U' R U' B' D2 U R2 D' F'

Fw' Uw L2 F2 L2 Fw L B' Fw' Rw B Uw Fw' R' Fw F Rw2 F' L Rw B2 Fw2 U' B2 Uw U' L2 U2 Rw' Uw B L D2 B2 Uw2 R' Uw' B2 U Rw'

R2 U L B' L' U R2 F' Rw' B Uw B D' R' Fw2 Uw' Fw' L' B' D Rw' R2 D Uw' R' Fw F2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 R' Fw' F2 L' B Fw' F2 L U' Rw'

L2 U Rw R2 D2 F2 Uw2 B2 F' U B' Fw' F Rw F' D2 L2 B Rw' R Uw2 Rw' R' Uw2 Fw' F2 U L R Fw2 D' R' F2 D Uw2 Rw2 D' Rw2 Fw Rw

U' Fw2 Uw B' Uw' B' F2 Rw' Fw' R' Uw U Rw' Fw' F R2 F' Uw2 R B' R Uw2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw' U Fw' D Fw' F Uw Rw2 F D2 Fw2 L' D2 Uw2 B


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 25, 2011)

(2:30:50 PM) Nibblr: (notice) DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 48.16, 40.85, 44.79, 47.20, 46.96, 43.74, (50.00), 42.04, 43.73, 47.86, 43.76, (38.46)
(2:30:50 PM) Nibblr: (notice) DavidWoner's Average: 44.90, Best Time: 38.46 Worst Time: 50.00

Clutch last solve


----------



## Selkie (Nov 25, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> (2:30:50 PM) Nibblr: (notice) DavidWoner's 12 Individual Times: 48.16, 40.85, 44.79, 47.20, 46.96, 43.74, (50.00), 42.04, 43.73, 47.86, 43.76, (38.46)
> (2:30:50 PM) Nibblr: (notice) DavidWoner's Average: 44.90, Best Time: 38.46 Worst Time: 50.00
> 
> Clutch last solve



Was I right to assume this was Round 52? Or were you just super fast on Round 53? 

Ive backfilled as 52 let me know if it isnt


----------



## Carson (Nov 26, 2011)

Round 53 - Sub 2:00
Average: 2:03.00

Times:
2:00.87, 2:13.68, 2:09.27, 1:55.75, 2:13.76, 1:57.38, 1:58.21, 2:03.72, 1:56.63, 1:47.22, 3:52.98(Messed up OLL Parity Alg), 2:00.69


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 26, 2011)

*Round 53*

1:23.70, 1:22.32, 1:05.14, 1:23.41, 1:16.51, 1:11.18, 1:15.36, 1:17.22, 1:23.01, 1:18.20, 1:06.52, 1:15.27 = *1:16.90*

not bad considering most of the solves were double parity


----------



## Selkie (Nov 26, 2011)

*Round 53

Average: 1:28.61*

1:40.09, 1:27.35, 1:33.96, 1:21.96, 1:16.48, 1:29.47, 1:29.13, 1:28.79, 1:24.29, 1:30.19, 1:40.66, 1:20.91

Hugely inconsistent but sub 1:30 all the same. And 1 minute goal band next for me, that one may take some time to graduate from 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:16.48
worst time: 1:40.66

current avg5: 1:27.76 (σ = 2.52)
best avg5: 1:26.26 (σ = 3.16)

current avg12: 1:28.61 (σ = 5.36)
best avg12: 1:28.61 (σ = 5.36)

session avg: 1:28.61 (σ = 5.36)
session mean: 1:28.61


----------



## Zoé (Nov 26, 2011)

*Round 53 = 1:08.92*
(1:16.38), 1:08.80, 1:08.34, 1:04.08, 1:07.90, 1:15.36, 1:10.62, 1:13.59, 1:04.28, 1:05.86, (1:00.26), 1:10.40


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Nov 27, 2011)

*Round 53

Average 1:56.27*

2:00.36, 1:52.13, 1:56.39, 1:54.25, 1:51.95, 2:04.84, 1:56.74, 1:56.72, 1:50.22, (1:48.59), 1:59.11, (2:09.02)

pretty consistent, counting 2:04 however :S


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 27, 2011)

Round 53
Goal: Sub-1:30
1:29.20

(1:44.75[messed up parity algs]), 1:23.01, 1:32.99[bad edge pairing], 1:25.14, 1:15.60, 1:28.94, (1:10.77), 1:42.12, 1:29.58, 1:34.67, 1:20.59, 1:39.33[messed up centres]

I'm very inconsistent on 4x4x4, so I thought I'd join the 1:30 race first, even though I'm mostly sub-1:30 now.


----------



## jlow (Nov 28, 2011)

Round: 53
Goal: sub 1:30
Average: 1:29.71

1:31.57 1:40.17 1:26.86 1:31.01 1:23.10 1:17.62 1:24.28 1:40.48 1:44.87 1:17.09 1:17.16 1:56.23(pop)
Cube: Dayan+ mf8


----------



## zster007 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Round 53: 1:14.34*

1:17.32, 1:21.05, 1:11.66, 1:19.68, 1:09.11, 1:09.67, 1:32.70, 1:12.42, 1:17.58, 56.96, 1:12.33, 1:12.62

PB single!


----------



## 4EverCuber (Nov 28, 2011)

*Round 53*

*1:58.71*

Standard Deviation: 11.04


1.	1:59.03	no parities
2.	DNF	cube exploded
3.	1:58.48	no parities
4.	1:53.94	both parities
5.	2:04.45	both parities
6.	1:59.30	both parities
7.	1:51.58	no parities
8.	2:06.03	PLL parity
9.	2:00.17	both parities
10.	(2:24.48) fail solve
11.	(1:37.38) no parities
12.	1:50.98	OLL parity

I think after my cube exploded I didn't have a smooth session. I became very careful in my turning and I think that probably had some effect on subsequent times. Regardless I don't feel like it was a very good session for me overall. Probably fairly indicative of where I am currently and all I can do is practice and improve. 

Looks like it's going to be a very long time before I reach my next goal.


----------



## SlechtValk (Nov 28, 2011)

*Round 53
Average: 2:23.21*

2:09.15 2:25.33 3:04.38 2:23.28 2:23.53 2:39.93 2:14.43 2:29.86 2:16.58 2:01.41 2:19.18 2:30.86

First Ao12 with my new ShengShou 4x4 vIII. It still needs some more breaking in and maybe even a bit of 'modding' (scraping of the production ridges)
and probably some tensioning (it is too loose...)

And the first session using my StackMat timer (instead of the spacebar)

Still no sub 2min single...


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Round 53*
1:20.99, 1:16.65, (1:40.64), 1:14.49, 1:18.45, 1:15.82, 1:17.07, 1:21.28, 1:18.06, (1:06.52), 1:17.93, 1:18.76 = *1:17.95*
_Nice average!_


----------



## Selkie (Nov 30, 2011)

Sincere apologies for being a day late with results/scrambles all. I had a very urgent client matter come up that had me away on business for 2 days. Will update results in a few hours when I get home.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 30, 2011)

Round 53
Friday 25th November 2011 - Tuesday 29th November 2011)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*


*1:00 Goal Race*
Zoé 1:08.92
zster007 1:14.34
chrissyD 1:16.90
TheZenith27 1:17.95


*1:30 Goal Race*
Selkie 1:28.61 GRADUATED
AvidCuber 1:29.20
jlow 1:29.71 1st Sub Goal Result
manyhobbyfreak 1:56.27 1st Sub Goal Result
4EverCuber 1:58.71


*2:00 Goal Race*
Carson 2:03.00
SlechtValk 2:23.21


*Alumini Race*


*Selkie *graduated from the 1 minute 30 second goal band.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 30, 2011)

Round 54
(Tuesday 29th November 2011 - Friday 2nd December 2011)


Scrambles




D' L2 R' F2 D F' Uw2 U R B Fw D Uw' F R' Fw' Uw' L Uw2 Rw' R2 Uw' U R2 D L2 Fw2 L2 D2 Uw U' Rw2 R B F2 U L' R D U2

R' F Rw Fw L B2 Fw2 F Uw U' Rw' U2 L Rw' D' B' Fw' R' B2 F' Rw2 B F2 Uw2 B Fw2 U R2 Fw2 F' D2 L2 R' B2 D' Rw2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw

Fw' L' Uw U' R B R F Rw2 F2 L2 U R2 F D' Uw F D Uw U2 F D Rw Fw F U' L B2 Rw' R2 F L U F' Uw' Rw' D' Uw U2 L

Uw2 R2 Uw' U' R Fw2 F2 L' R Fw L' F R2 B' Rw Uw2 F L2 B Fw2 D' B' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 D' L' Rw' Fw' F2 Uw2 Rw' R Uw2 B L2 R B R' B'

Uw2 Rw R Uw' R2 B2 Uw L D B' U2 B R D' B Fw2 D' L Uw2 U' R2 Uw' R' B' Rw U L R' D2 Rw' D2 Uw U2 B D2 Uw Rw' D2 U2 F

D' Fw2 D' B' F' U' R2 B2 L2 Fw2 U2 R' Fw2 D R2 D R' D' R2 B' L F2 D' B' U2 Rw2 D U2 Fw' L2 Rw R2 U2 Fw2 Uw' B F' D' B F2

L Fw2 L' Fw2 R' D Fw' F Uw Fw' Uw2 L' F' L' B' Rw Uw2 Rw2 U' B2 F2 D Uw' B2 Fw D2 L B2 L D R' B2 Rw2 B2 F' U2 B L Rw' Fw

L U Fw L2 R' D Uw2 L D2 Uw2 Fw' Uw U2 F2 Rw Fw' F Rw' F' U' L2 B' D2 L' U F L' Fw Uw2 Fw' L2 F U B' R D2 B' Uw2 Rw' U2

Rw2 B' R2 Fw2 D2 Fw L2 R2 B' F2 D R' Uw2 R B2 L2 Rw' Fw' D Uw' Rw Uw2 B Fw2 Uw U' L2 B L2 Uw R' Uw' U2 R Fw2 L D U' L U'

R B2 Fw Rw' D' U2 R D2 U2 B Uw R' U R' B' L2 R2 B Uw' U B R Uw' Fw' D' Rw2 B' Fw' L' Fw' F' D U' F2 U' Fw' F2 U' L' Uw

Rw' R Uw2 Fw' F' U Fw' Rw2 D' Fw2 F U2 F2 L2 R' Uw' L F2 Uw F Rw2 R F' Uw U Rw R' F' D' F2 Rw' U F L2 D2 Rw Uw Rw' U2 B'

D U' Fw2 L' D' U2 R2 B2 Rw' F2 Uw B' D' U' Fw2 D2 L2 R' Uw2 R Uw F L' B2 F2 Rw2 R2 Fw Rw' B2 F Rw F Uw U' B Fw' F2 R2 D2


----------



## MeshuggahX (Nov 30, 2011)

Round 54 - Race To Sub-2:00

Average - 1:56.75 

*Times*
1:57.87, 1:46.47, 1:46.50, 2:04.72, 1:55.41, *1:30.69*, 1:46.24, 2:04.96, *2:09.57*, 2:05.03, 2:04.14, 1:56.17

A good average for me and my best single this far. I don't know what happened towards the end. But my first sub-2:00 in this thread any way.


----------



## Carson (Dec 1, 2011)

*Round 54 - Sub 2:00
Average: 1:58.43*

Times:
2:09.11, 1:50.44, 2:02.39, 2:12.72, 2:02.92, 1:55.66, 1:57.72, 1:51.12, 1:59.76, 1:49.63, 1:45.07, 2:05.54


----------



## zster007 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Round 54: 1:13.47*

1:10.31, 1:11.14, 1:17.53, 1:13.42, 1:15.44, 1:16.69, 1:10.56, 1:23.62, 1:02.47, 1:08.50, 1:12.74, 1:18.34


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 2, 2011)

can i join here? i wish to break the 40s barrier :/


----------



## cubelover111 (Dec 2, 2011)

*RACE TO 2:00*
Average 2:23.32

Times:
2:24.38, 2:17.98, 2:25.88, 2:08.92, 2:34.66, 2:27.86, (1:55.23), 2:15.81, 2:01.66, 3:05.91, 2:29.92, 2:46.15


----------



## Selkie (Dec 2, 2011)

*Round 54

Average: 1:23.94*

1:31.50, 1:13.17, 1:13.83, 1:31.89, 1:25.05, 1:36.54, 1:23.50, 1:18.90, 1:17.42, 1:23.99, 1:35.51, 1:17.80

Really inconsistent but some good solves makes it a pb ao12.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:13.17
worst time: 1:36.54

current avg5: 1:20.23 (σ = 2.70)
best avg5: 1:20.23 (σ = 2.70)

current avg12: 1:23.94 (σ = 6.81)
best avg12: 1:23.94 (σ = 6.81)

session avg: 1:23.94 (σ = 6.81)
session mean: 1:24.09


----------



## Selkie (Dec 2, 2011)

Round 54
Tuesday 29th November 2011 - Friday 2nd December 2011)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*


*1:00 Goal Race*
zster007 1:13.47
Selkie 1:23.94


*1:30 Goal Race*



*2:00 Goal Race*
Carson 1:58.43 1st Sub Goal Result
MeshuggahX 1:56.75 1st Sub Goal Result
cubelover111 2:23.32


*Custom Goal Band Participants*


*Due to popular demand I am adding a custom goal banding to allow participants to race to their own goal banding, this will take the place of the Alumini section. If you wish to be included in this, eg 40seconds or 50seconds please state your goal aim in your post.*


----------



## Selkie (Dec 2, 2011)

Round 55
(Friday 2nd December 2011 - Tuesday 6th December 2011)


Scrambles




L' B Fw Rw2 Uw R' B' Fw' D Uw' U' R2 D2 B' F Rw' B D Uw' U2 L' U' L Rw' Uw2 U2 R' D' Uw R Fw Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw' U F2 D2 B Rw'

R B2 Fw F2 L' Fw2 U B' Fw' Uw F2 L2 U2 B R F R2 B2 Fw D2 B Fw' F U2 Fw2 L' Rw F' U L2 R Uw2 L' U2 F' D2 U' B Fw2 F

Uw2 R' Fw' Rw R B L' U' F' U2 B U B D Fw2 F2 L B' L2 Rw' B2 D' U B L' Rw B Fw' D' Uw U Fw F' D2 L2 Rw2 R2 F2 U Rw2

Fw2 D U' Rw B Uw2 Rw2 R B' Fw2 D' Uw L' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 F Uw2 F2 D B2 R' B2 F' R Uw' B Fw' Uw2 R Uw' R2 U2 F2 D' Fw' L2 Uw' L2 R'

U' Rw B Uw R Uw' Rw2 R D' Fw L' R' B' F U Rw' B2 R2 F U2 Fw2 L2 Rw R2 D2 B L U2 Fw' D' L2 B U' B2 R F2 R2 D F U2

Uw' B Fw L Rw2 U2 R2 F' L' Uw2 Fw2 F2 D F2 R Fw F2 Rw2 U2 B2 Fw F R2 B' Fw' F' D' B2 F2 L' F' D' Uw U' R2 U' Fw D' Uw' R

L' D L' Rw' R D Uw L F' R' Uw L2 Rw2 D B2 L' R2 Uw' L D Rw' U B' F Uw2 U' R' D2 Uw2 L' D2 B2 F' D2 Rw' U' L2 Rw2 B2 U2

B2 F R2 D' F R' Uw' L R' Uw' U' Fw D2 F' L U2 L2 B' Fw2 F2 L Rw D2 Uw U' B2 F' U2 Rw' R2 D2 Rw2 D2 U L D Uw2 L' Rw2 F

D' Fw' U' Fw2 Uw' Rw' Fw R F2 D2 R F' D' Uw' F U' B' Rw' Uw F' Uw' U2 B Fw' F2 Rw B D Uw2 B2 Uw' L' B R Uw U' Fw2 D2 L Rw

Uw2 F2 L Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 Rw' F U2 R2 D2 B' D2 Fw' L' Rw' R D Uw' F2 L' U2 Fw2 D U2 F D2 L U Rw' Fw2 U' B' Uw' U Fw2 U R

R2 U2 L' D' R' B2 Uw2 U F Rw Uw2 R' Fw F' D Uw2 B Fw2 F U L2 Rw B Fw F L Uw' U' B R' Fw2 L Rw R2 B2 D' Rw F' L' U

Fw2 F' U2 B F L Rw2 B' L2 R2 U' Fw D2 L Rw' D2 Uw2 B2 Fw L' R B2 F2 D2 Uw2 U2 R2 Uw' R' U B Uw' Fw' F D U B' D2 U' B2


----------



## Selkie (Dec 2, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> Do you think that you could also add race to sub 40?


 


gbcuber said:


> Could you also do 50 seconds?, that seems a little more reasonable to me.





yoinneroid said:


> can i join here? i wish to break the 40s barrier :/



Sure, feel free to compete and state your goal with results posts. A custom goal band race now replaces the Alumini section.


----------



## zster007 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Round 55: 1:15.06*

1:13.68, 1:16.75, 1:15.04, 1:13.10, 1:22.11, 1:14.94, 1:17.04, 1:22.63, 1:05.12, 1:15.73, 1:07.78, 1:14.39


----------



## MeshuggahX (Dec 3, 2011)

Round 55 - Sub 2:00

Average - 1:54.42

*Times*
1:52.38, 1:52.82, 1:44.72, 1:58.16, 1:57.35, 1:59.90, *1:34.22*, 1:59.82, *2:08.83*, 1:53.88, 1:47.43, 1:57.70


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 3, 2011)

Round 55, Goal: sub-1:30
1:29.80

1:48.48[messed up centres, OLL/PLL parity], 1:28.26, 1:26.05, (DNF(1:41.45)), 1:26.31, 1:29.81, 1:33.44, (1:19.72), 1:28.02, 1:23.60, 1:24.56, 1:29.50

Not very good, very inconsistent (σ = 6.78) and I felt like I could have been much faster.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm joining this.
I used the scrambles from round 20 because when you click "results/scrambles" on the second post, it implies that we're on round 20 because the results haven't been posted yet. Whatever though, I should have used context clues.

Average of 12: *1:01.17*
1. 59.06 U L' r U R D2 U L' u2 R' u L U r2 u2 B D' f F2 L2 f2 R r B U u2 F D' B f2 U L B2 L' f2 D2 u' F2 B' R' 
2. 1:01.15 L2 r u F' D2 L2 F2 L R' r2 f' L' B2 U D2 f' u U2 F u' f' U R2 r' u2 R u2 D U' f2 U R2 L' f' u' D2 f' R L f2 
3. 59.30 f L D U2 R' F' L2 u2 D L u' F D2 R' f u' r2 R' F r2 U F' U' r B2 f' F' L2 R r2 B2 U f L' F2 R2 u2 F2 B' R' 
4. 1:00.65 f' B2 R2 F' r L2 D R' L2 u' B' D f2 u L U' f D U2 B' u U' f2 F R' F U' R' L u D2 U2 f' F' u2 L' R F2 r' F' 
5. 57.21 r D2 L u2 U F B r L U2 B' D2 f2 u2 B u' f' D2 f R' u2 f R L' f L' D' u' r2 L R' F2 L' D F2 L' r f F' R 
6. 1:04.28 r2 F D2 U2 R2 L' D' L' B2 F2 f2 L u2 F' L' r F' r2 D' L2 f2 B U' R L U2 B u' B2 U f2 r2 U2 r L f2 R' D U2 r 
7. 1:05.56 B' U2 u2 L2 F' B2 L2 B' r R u2 B2 R' f D2 R B L' R' U2 u2 f D' u2 R' D2 U' R F L' f' u f u' f' R' f' D2 F2 r' 
8. (53.13) U2 B2 F u2 B2 D2 u2 F' R2 U' R' D2 F2 r' F L2 r2 B2 U' F D B r2 F' r u U' F2 L B' F' r L2 R U' D2 u2 F2 r f 
9. 1:00.02 U2 F' L2 r R B L r' R2 f F' D L2 u' B2 F' f2 L F f' B' u' L2 U2 B u' D B' r' u2 D R2 F2 U' D' f' L D2 r2 f 
10. (1:06.52) U2 L f2 R2 f F B2 R F' R U' F' u r D2 f D' u2 R' U' B' D u' f U2 R u' U f U2 B U' L2 U2 R2 u' D B2 u f2 
11. 1:03.05 U B f u' R' D' U F B' R B u' r f2 B' D f R F f r L' F2 D f' B2 F' R D F2 U2 R F' U' r2 F B f u D 
12. 1:01.44 R D' L2 U2 L' U2 B U r f L2 f U F' B' r2 R u U2 B R' L2 f' D' U2 L2 r2 R2 F' f B' u' r D' f F u F2 R B

Sub 1 race btw for me.


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 4, 2011)

round 55 (sub 40)
average: 42.76

39.20, 43.47, 44.96, 43.14, 47.12, (37.54), 43.59, 41.47, 42.13, 44.06, 38.48, (48.91)


----------



## cubernya (Dec 4, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> *1:58.71*
> 
> Standard Deviation: 11.04
> 
> ...


 
You do realize that a DNF is the worst time of your average, so you got the wrong average? The correct average is 2:00.84

Selkie, this will also effect last round's results


----------



## 4EverCuber (Dec 4, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> You do realize that a DNF is the worst time of your average, so you got the wrong average? The correct average is 2:00.84
> 
> Selkie, this will also effect last round's results



You're absolutely right. I was going on the average cctimer was giving me for the session average. On my way to work right now so I'll have to recheck it when I get home. I wasn't trying to deceive anyone as I'm only really hurting myself in the end. I hope everyone believes me when I say this is a genuine mistake on my part.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 4, 2011)

Absolutely. Many timers have it set up like that


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 4, 2011)

*Round 55* Goal: sub 1:10

Average *1:14.58* 

*1:24.84*, 1:23.17, 1:13.90, 1:10.17, *(58.90)*, 1:13.39, 1:19.11, 1:10.28, 1:17.97, 1:14.99, 1:16.10, 1:06.70 

Started really bad but got much better. Second sub 1 and pb aswell


----------



## 4EverCuber (Dec 4, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Absolutely. Many timers have it set up like that



Is there a way to configure it to account for dnfs?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 4, 2011)

Nope. I would say just use a different timer, but that's just me.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Dec 4, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Nope. I would say just use a different timer, but that's just me.


 
I have prisma cube timer as well. Maybe I'll give that a shot.


----------



## MostEd (Dec 4, 2011)

sub2 race
2:05.14, 2:00.53, 1:34.98, 2:13.66, 2:11.51, 2:00.46, 1:39.16, 2:06.83, 1:54.24, 2:16.82, 1:48.24, 2:47.48
noooo my last solve killed this damn avg: 2:01.66 (σ = 11.20)
used yau on all


----------



## Diniz (Dec 4, 2011)

Round 55:
52.46[PP], 50.64, (59.39), (47.54), 56.51[OP], 58.71[DP], 51.12[OP], 58.48[PP], 56.62[PP], 53.13[DP], 50.37[PP], 53.13[PP] = 54.12


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 5, 2011)

I missed a round again... I hate when that happens.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 5, 2011)

I'll only be in this for 1 round because I'm doing the holiday competition.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 5, 2011)

1. 83.15 L' B Fw Rw2 Uw R' B' Fw' D Uw' U' R2 D2 B' F Rw' B D Uw' U2 L' U' L Rw' Uw2 U2 R' D' Uw R Fw Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw' U F2 D2 B Rw'
2. 57.61 R B2 Fw F2 L' Fw2 U B' Fw' Uw F2 L2 U2 B R F R2 B2 Fw D2 B Fw' F U2 Fw2 L' Rw F' U L2 R Uw2 L' U2 F' D2 U' B Fw2 F
3. (98.83) Uw2 R' Fw' Rw R B L' U' F' U2 B U B D Fw2 F2 L B' L2 Rw' B2 D' U B L' Rw B Fw' D' Uw U Fw F' D2 L2 Rw2 R2 F2 U Rw2
4. 80.00 Fw2 D U' Rw B Uw2 Rw2 R B' Fw2 D' Uw L' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 F Uw2 F2 D B2 R' B2 F' R Uw' B Fw' Uw2 R Uw' R2 U2 F2 D' Fw' L2 Uw' L2 R'
5. 68.53 U' Rw B Uw R Uw' Rw2 R D' Fw L' R' B' F U Rw' B2 R2 F U2 Fw2 L2 Rw R2 D2 B L U2 Fw' D' L2 B U' B2 R F2 R2 D F U2
6. 66.65 Uw' B Fw L Rw2 U2 R2 F' L' Uw2 Fw2 F2 D F2 R Fw F2 Rw2 U2 B2 Fw F R2 B' Fw' F' D' B2 F2 L' F' D' Uw U' R2 U' Fw D' Uw' R
7. 77.59 L' D L' Rw' R D Uw L F' R' Uw L2 Rw2 D B2 L' R2 Uw' L D Rw' U B' F Uw2 U' R' D2 Uw2 L' D2 B2 F' D2 Rw' U' L2 Rw2 B2 U2
8. (57.30) B2 F R2 D' F R' Uw' L R' Uw' U' Fw D2 F' L U2 L2 B' Fw2 F2 L Rw D2 Uw U' B2 F' U2 Rw' R2 D2 Rw2 D2 U L D Uw2 L' Rw2 F
9. 66.94 D' Fw' U' Fw2 Uw' Rw' Fw R F2 D2 R F' D' Uw' F U' B' Rw' Uw F' Uw' U2 B Fw' F2 Rw B D Uw2 B2 Uw' L' B R Uw U' Fw2 D2 L Rw
10. 78.58 Uw2 F2 L Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Rw Fw2 Rw' F U2 R2 D2 B' D2 Fw' L' Rw' R D Uw' F2 L' U2 Fw2 D U2 F D2 L U Rw' Fw2 U' B' Uw' U Fw2 U R
11. 81.65 R2 U2 L' D' R' B2 Uw2 U F Rw Uw2 R' Fw F' D Uw2 B Fw2 F U L2 Rw B Fw F L Uw' U' B R' Fw2 L Rw R2 B2 D' Rw F' L' U
12. 74.81 Fw2 F' U2 B F L Rw2 B' L2 R2 U' Fw D2 L Rw' D2 Uw2 B2 Fw L' R B2 F2 D2 Uw2 U2 R2 Uw' R' U B Uw' Fw' F D U B' D2 U' B2

*Average: 1:13.55*

_PB average and PB single with OLL Parity_


----------



## jlow (Dec 6, 2011)

Round: 55
Average: 1:30.26(sub 1:30)
1:14.88 1:45.64 1:29.03 DNF1:22.41 1:26.82 1:28.77 1:31.98 1:14.25 1:52.13 1:17.74 1:21.61 1:34.03
Cube: Dayan+mf8


----------



## Selkie (Dec 6, 2011)

*Round 55

Average: 1:29.22*

1:16.81, 1:26.73, 1:28.00, 1:24.90, 1:21.00, 1:37.59, 1:31.88, 1:21.43, 1:28.43, 1:31.55, 1:40.74, 1:44.55

Started ok, finished terribly. 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:16.81
worst time: 1:44.55

current avg5: 1:33.57 (σ = 5.23)
best avg5: 1:24.21 (σ = 2.39)

current avg12: 1:29.22 (σ = 6.09)
best avg12: 1:29.22 (σ = 6.09)

session avg: 1:29.22 (σ = 6.09)
session mean: 1:29.47


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 6, 2011)

Round 55 
*Average of 12: 1:46.09* 
1. 1:50.04
2. 1:36.98
3. 1:41.62
4. 1:56.71
5. 1:50.46
6. 1:47.85
7. (1:57.12)
8. 1:38.00
9. (1:30.70)
10. 1:50.06
11. 1:47.06
12. 1:42.15

Whoa, first time with no solves over 2 mins! Also a PB single! I'm really liking this race thread.


----------



## Brest (Dec 6, 2011)

Round 55

*Average: 1:46.17*

1:53.00 (1:24.83) 1:51.96 1:58.42 1:46.67 (1:59.65) 1:40.58 1:46.73 1:40.62 1:58.49 1:29.18 1:36.00

Mean: 1:45.51
Best Time: 1:24.83
Median: 1:46.70
Worst Time: 1:59.65
Standard deviation: 11.06


----------



## Carson (Dec 6, 2011)

*Round 55
Average: 1:59.81*

Times:
2:05.14, 1:56.68, 2:07.57, 1:54.26, 2:07.82, 1:41.24, 1:44.23, 2:00.96, 2:04.71, 2:02.51, 1:59.42, 2:02.63
Very close one...


----------



## SlechtValk (Dec 6, 2011)

*Round 55
Average: 2:02.93*

Times:
1:52.58 2:02.34 2:15.00 1:45.00 2:23.09 2:03.47 1:55.00 1:52.61 1:56.63 2:00.65 2:07.91 2:38.94

Best average of 5: 1:57.03
1:45.00 2:23.09 2:03.47 1:55.00 1:52.61

Finally some progress!
And finally more times under 2 minutes!!

Bit annoyed about the 2:38 at the end. Could possibly have gotten my first sub 2min Ao12...
But still a great average for me!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 6, 2011)

Round 55

Meyer

55.84, 1:05.03, 1:08.65, 1:01.42, 1:12.56, 1:09.62, 1:08.74, 1:04.40, 1:01.22, 1:10.83, 1:06.22, 1:00.88 = 1:05.70


----------



## Selkie (Dec 6, 2011)

Round 55
(Friday 2nd December 2011 - Tuesday 6th December 2011)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
Diniz 54.12


*1:00 Goal Race*
TheMachanga 1:01.17
DavidWoner 1:05.70
TheZenith27 1:13.55
zster007 1:15.06
Selkie 1:29.22


*1:30 Goal Race*
AvidCuber 1:29.80 2nd Sub Goal Result
jlow 1:30.26
vlarsen 1:46.09
Brest 1:46.17


*2:00 Goal Race*
MeshuggahX 1:54.42 2nd Sub Goal Result
Carson 1:59.81 2nd Sub Goal Result
MostEd 2:01.66
SlechtValk 2:02.93


*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 40s:* yoinneroid 42.76
*Sub 1m10s:* chrissyD 1:14.58


----------



## Selkie (Dec 6, 2011)

Round 56
(Tuesday 6th December 2011 - Friday 9th December 2011)


Scrambles




U Rw2 Fw' U2 Fw2 R' U Fw F2 D Uw' L' F' D L' B F2 L2 Rw2 U F2 R' Uw B2 D F2 L2 Rw R2 D2 R' Uw' Fw F' R' F Uw' L' F D'

Uw L F U' L R F Rw Fw2 L' U B' U' Fw F' D' F2 U R B2 D B' Fw' R2 B2 U L2 D2 Uw' R Uw B2 L' B F Uw F2 Uw L' R'

Rw' D2 L' R B2 L2 D' U L U R D' B' F' D2 B2 Fw2 F2 L Rw2 D2 U L B L' R2 Uw Rw2 D' Fw D Uw2 U2 R D' Fw D2 Uw' U L

B' F2 R2 U R2 F2 Rw' R D2 F' R D B Fw' D Uw2 L Rw' R U F D Rw' Fw2 F Rw2 U Rw2 Uw' B' U2 Rw2 R Uw L2 Rw' R' U2 B2 L2

Rw' Uw2 R' Fw' Uw2 Rw' R2 Uw Fw2 L' Fw D B F' L D2 Uw Fw L2 Rw2 D2 U R Uw2 U' B' F' D Uw' B2 Fw2 F U2 B Fw' F2 U2 R2 U B'

D' Uw2 B Rw' D2 F2 L Rw2 R' Fw' U' B2 L' Rw' R' D B F' R D Rw R D2 B2 D2 L R2 Fw' L R2 B2 U L' Rw' Fw2 U Fw' L' Fw' Rw

L2 Rw' Fw R' F D2 U' Rw2 Fw Uw' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 L U B Fw F' R2 D L' Rw' D2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 B Fw2 D Uw' U2 B2 D B' F' L' D' Uw' U' B2

Uw U L D2 Uw' B Uw2 F' Rw2 R Fw2 Rw2 B' Fw' Uw' Fw2 L' Rw2 B2 L2 F2 Uw B2 F2 R2 B2 Fw2 Uw' F D' Uw2 R Fw2 U' L D Fw' L2 U2 L

D' Rw' U Rw U Rw' D U2 L' B Rw' D2 Uw F' D' B' Fw Uw2 R U' Fw' D U2 Rw D' L2 Uw2 Fw D U2 B2 D Uw' L Fw' D2 R' U2 Rw Uw'

L2 Uw2 L' Rw2 F' Uw' L2 Rw' B2 Fw2 L D2 Fw U B2 U2 B' Fw2 D' L' R2 U2 B L' Fw' Uw Rw2 Uw U' L Rw2 B F2 R B Fw Rw2 U B' F'

Fw' L2 Uw' U2 Rw B Rw D' F2 D Fw2 L2 D Uw' B' D' F Uw B2 D2 Uw' U' B' R' Uw' L Fw' Uw2 L2 Rw' D2 Uw B' Fw2 L Rw R B D' U

Rw2 Uw' L2 B D' U' L R' F2 L' B2 Rw2 D2 U' B' Fw' R D' B' Rw D' Uw' F2 D R2 D U' F' L2 B Fw2 L2 U' Fw F2 R D B' Rw R'


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 7, 2011)

Round 56: Sub-1:30
1:24.88

1:20.78, (1:13.71), 1:22.95, 1:26.94, 1:27.30, 1:23.77, 1:18.18, 1:21.74, 1:29.40, (2:07.14[messed up centres in a very big way, OLL&PLL parity]), 1:30.06, 1:27.72

This was mostly quite good for me; I think I've shown a lot of general cubing progress lately. Admittedly, the last four solves weren't that great, but it started out very well.

Now, on to sub-minute!


----------



## zster007 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Round 57: 1:10.16*

1:10.04, 1:17.46, 1:03.90, 1:10.01, 1:06.85, 1:12.87, 1:11.59, 1:11.37, 1:25.74, 1:05.87, 1:09.35, 1:06.18


----------



## vdpflayer (Dec 7, 2011)

Average: *50.23
*
43.86
44.61
50.47
48.83
1:00.93
53.51
47.59
50.33
50.66
54.28
49.23
52.76


----------



## MeshuggahX (Dec 7, 2011)

Round 56 - Sub 2:00

Average - 1:52.57

*Times*
1:54.88, 1:45.04, 1:43.37, 2:02.21, *2:06.50*, 1:44.54, *1:37.61*, 2:01.58, 1:46.69, 2:02.98, 2:00.90, 1:43.47

This round didn't feel as good as the last one, because of all the sup-2:00 solves. But it was a better average and now I have graduated from sub-2:00.


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 8, 2011)

round 56 (sub 40)
average: 42.83
39.52, 40.45, 40.42, 45.55, 42.65, 43.21, (37.18), (46.28), 45.87, 42.99, 44.79, 42.90


----------



## Henrik (Dec 8, 2011)

*Round-56
Goal: sub-60*

1:08.65, 54.62, 1:00.76, 1:11.04, 1:01.01, (DNF), 1:08.61, 56.90, 1:11.01, 57.57, 1:00.63, (53.03) = *1:03.08*
DNF was me being stupid and not remembering single parity flip, 4 times above 1:08 :S not good at all.
Avg is not good either my best avg of 100 is better than 1:03.
More practice!


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 8, 2011)

*Round 56*

Goal:sub 1:10

1:14.57, 1:24.02, (1:31.67), 1:10.95, 1:24.52, 1:13.95, 1:17.23, 1:12.09, 1:12.08, 1:25.39, (1:04.79), 1:19.82 = *1:17.46*

Not bad considering I haven't done much 4x4 recently


----------



## Carrot (Dec 8, 2011)

Henrik said:


> *Round-56
> Goal: sub-60*
> 
> 1:08.65, 54.62, 1:00.76, 1:11.04, 1:01.01, (DNF), 1:08.61, 56.90, 1:11.01, 57.57, 1:00.63, (53.03) = *1:03.08*
> ...


 
Nice to see you here!  I'll join in at some time I guess


----------



## Zoé (Dec 8, 2011)

*Round 56 = 1:06.43 *
1:00.24, 1:13.87, 1:07.66, 1:08.99, 1:13.62, 1:02.90, 1:03.81, 1:08.52, 59.12, 1:05.61, (55.33), (1:15.52)

Getting sub-1 is still not as frequent as I would like to... but at least I'm doing less sup-1:10 (beurk those). 
I also did a breakdown avg of 12 yesterday to practice : 14.65s for centers, 25.44s for pairing and 29.52s for 333. I really should start practicing 333 a bit more


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 8, 2011)

Round 56

58.62, 1:04.05, 1:17.32, 1:05.95, 54.80, 52.91, 55.21, 51.37, 1:01.91, 59.62+, 59.53, 1:01.80 = 59.44

lol terrible. Still very inconsistent with Yau and my cube sucks today


----------



## jlow (Dec 9, 2011)

Round:56
Average: 1:31.15(sub 1:30)
Cube: Dayan+mf8
1:24.14
1:34.13
1:23.79
1:23.40
1:31.72
1:35.17
1:31.47
1:52.91(pop)
1:47.63
1:35.06
1:15.08
1:25.06


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 9, 2011)

Round 56:
46.76, 51.48, 50.32, 46.90, (1:04.27), 53.13, (46.65), 50.37, 53.54, 53.19, 53.83, 48.36 = 50.79
So far from sub 45..


----------



## Selkie (Dec 9, 2011)

*Round 56

Average: 1:23.64*

1:17.75, 1:27.74, 1:23.29, 1:20.85, 1:26.46, 1:26.38, 1:23.14, 1:39.34, 1:26.92, 1:17.04, 1:15.35, 1:26.81

Another pb ao12 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:15.35
worst time: 1:39.34

current avg5: 1:23.59 (σ = 4.63)
best avg5: 1:22.36 (σ = 4.07)

current avg12: 1:23.64 (σ = 3.73)
best avg12: 1:23.64 (σ = 3.73)

session avg: 1:23.64 (σ = 3.73)
session mean: 1:24.25


----------



## MostEd (Dec 9, 2011)

SUB 2MINUTES
1:54.14, 1:52.73, 1:40.53, 1:32.44, 1:48.66, 1:41.29, 1:55.65, 1:53.46, 1:38.90, DNF(1:58.63), 1:45.53, 2:14.68
avg12: 1:50.56 (σ = 9.93)
DNF was i messed up parity
and finally sub2!


----------



## Selkie (Dec 9, 2011)

Round 56
(Tuesday 6th December 2011 - Friday 9th December 2011)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
vdpflayer 50.23
Hyprul 9-ty2 50.79
amostay2004 59.44


*1:00 Goal Race*
Henrik 1:03.08
Zoé 1:06.43
zster007 1:10.16
Selkie 1:23.64


*1:30 Goal Race*
AvidCuber 1:24.88 GRADUATED
jlow 1:31.15


*2:00 Goal Race*
MostEd 1:50.56 1st Sub Goal Result
MeshuggahX 1:52.57 GRADUATED


*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 40s:* yoinneroid 42.83
*Sub 1m10s:* chrissyD 1:17.46



*AvidCuber *graduated from the 1 minute 30 second goal band, congratulations. We look forward to seeing you in the race to sub 1 minute if you still wish to complete.

*MeshuggahX *graduated from the 2 minute goal band, congratulations. We look forward to seeing you in the race to sub 1 minute 30 seconds if you still wish to complete.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 9, 2011)

Round 57
(Friday 9th December 2011 - Tuesday 13th December 2011)


Scrambles




Rw' B L' B2 Fw F2 Rw' R2 F2 Uw2 B Fw L F2 D U2 Rw' U' L F D2 U' L' R D' Uw' L' B' D2 Uw' B2 L R' F D' R B Rw Uw2 U

R Fw2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U B Rw R F L' Fw L' D' Uw2 Fw' F' Uw L' D Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 U L R B Fw D L' Rw B' Fw U L' Rw'

B' D' Rw2 R' F2 R2 B L D F' U2 B2 U B2 Rw' B Rw2 R' B U B Fw' D' B2 Fw' F L Rw' D2 Fw L2 U2 B U2 Rw2 F U R Uw U2

Uw2 L2 Fw' Rw' B2 F' L D Rw2 Fw' U L2 Rw R' F' L' Fw2 F Uw2 Rw2 R2 U2 Rw' R' D2 B' Fw D Fw2 R Fw' Uw U2 F2 R2 U' B L R Fw2

R2 D' F' U Fw' D Fw' L Uw B2 F' Uw' L' Fw' D' L' U R' F Uw U L2 R D B D' Uw2 Fw2 F2 L2 U' F2 L R' F2 R2 F' R' B U

Fw' Rw' R2 Uw' L2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 L' U' Fw F U' B Fw U2 Fw Rw' B Uw' B2 Uw2 L2 R' B' D2 R' B2 L2 Uw' L' Fw Uw2 F L2 Uw' B F D2 L'

Uw' U B2 L2 B Fw2 Uw' U2 Rw' U2 F' Uw2 L2 Rw B Uw2 F2 Uw2 U2 Rw' F' U' B' Fw' Rw B Rw2 R Uw2 F' Uw' B2 L D' F' R U Fw' D Uw

L D' L Rw2 R2 Uw B2 D' F R2 Uw B' Rw Fw L R' Fw' F D' F D2 L2 D R2 Uw B' U2 R2 B2 Rw' U2 R2 B Rw' D L B2 R' Fw' F'

Rw2 F' R U' R' B' Uw B2 Fw2 D' Uw2 U2 L Rw' Fw2 F' L Uw' Rw D2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw' F2 Uw2 L U2 L U' Rw2 R B' Fw2 Rw F U B

B F2 Uw' L2 U' L Rw2 D U' B2 R' F' Uw2 Fw U2 B U2 Rw B Fw Uw' Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Uw2 U2 R2 D2 L' R' F2 R' Uw2 L2 R F2 Rw D

Fw' D2 L' Rw' Uw F' U2 L2 Rw' R2 Fw2 D2 L Uw2 U Fw D' F2 Rw' R' Uw' Fw Rw2 D2 B U2 B2 F' L2 U2 F L R' B2 U Rw2 R' D2 L' Uw2

B2 R' F2 D' L2 B2 Rw2 F Rw2 Fw2 L F2 L' Uw' U B' Fw U Rw' F2 D2 Uw' U' Fw Rw' Uw2 B Fw' D' Uw Rw2 B U' B Fw2 F Uw2 F L2 R


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 10, 2011)

Round 57 - George
Goal - Sub minute
Average - 1:23.02 [PB i think]

1. 1:25.76
2. 1:41.54 pop
3. 1:14.96 
4. 1:32.07
5. 1:31.21
6. 1:28.64
7.  1:06.26
8. 1:10.44 
9. 1:23.26 
10. 1:13.36 
11. 1:12.88 
12. 1:37.64 Failed ELL

Comments: finally learnt all L2E cases for k4, now i just need to get better at them...

PS: all those scrambles had easy centre cases


----------



## Henrik (Dec 10, 2011)

Henrik

Round-57
Goal: sub-60

1:10.10, 58.54, 1:00.44, (51.13), 1:03.90, 1:07.38, 59.85, 1:08.53, 1:01.04, 1:04.34, (1:13.59), 58.68 = 1:03.28
Should have been better than last round!


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 10, 2011)

round 57 (sub 40)
average: 40.59
37.75, 42.77, (49.70), 42.18+, 38.57, 39.21, 44.77, 39.27, 42.13, 39.70, (37.06), 39.50

an awesome average for me, especially considering i've been not practicing a lot last few days, but i got lucky on parities, if only i keep on practicing...


----------



## Skullush (Dec 10, 2011)

*ROUND 57
Average of 12: 1:26.08*
1. 1:28.33 
2. 1:25.84 
3. 1:26.92 
4. 1:16.55 
5. 1:21.98 
6. (1:12.10) 
7. 1:29.18 
8. 1:27.41 
9. (1:41.74) 
10. 1:34.48 
11. 1:23.38 
12. 1:26.68 

Bad average.


----------



## Czery (Dec 11, 2011)

Round 57
*
Average : 1:56.09 *(σ = 16.86)
1. (1:33.56)  
2. 1:57.45 
3. 2:25.32 
4. 2:16.91 
5. 2:14.90 
6. (2:55.43) 
7. 1:39.40 
8. 1:56.45 
9. 1:51.98 
10. 1:35.71 
11. 1:46.68 
12. 1:36.11 

It went from good to bad and from bad to worse. I barely made sub 2. 
my cube just feels like locking up today. (yes, I still use a Maru)


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 11, 2011)

Round 57:

1:02.53, 1:03.84, 57.63, 53.16, 1:07.68, 59.31, 59.50, 54.99, 53.76, 53.08, 54.31, 52.46 = 57.21

Terrible first half. I need to warm up before doing this next time.


----------



## Brest (Dec 11, 2011)

*Round 57

Average: 1:45.02*

1:44.54 1:33.46 1:35.39 1:49.91 2:06.03 (1:22.15) 1:44.70 1:44.91 1:48.19 (2:22.76) 1:36.65 1:46.38

PB single & av12 with Yau!

Mean: 1:46.26
Best Time: 1:22.15
Median: 1:44.81
Worst Time: 2:22.76
Standard deviation: 15.01


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2011)

Learning from your reconstructions eh Brest?


----------



## Brest (Dec 11, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Learning from your reconstructions eh Brest?


Yes indeed! After the cross, pairing the remaining edges is so much faster with Yau. Although you can see the solves where I completely stuff up from lack of experience. And it's a pity I still haven't learnt my colour scheme...


----------



## zster007 (Dec 12, 2011)

*Round 57: 1:15.89*

1:16.46, 1:14.58, 1:12.31, 1:06.08, 1:18.68, 1:09.31, 1:28.12, 1:26.38, 1:15.54, 1:22.23, 1:12.76, 1:10.68


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Dec 12, 2011)

Oooh! I'd love to join this. I very, very recently got a 4x4 and just started solving, and I'm rather interested in the puzzle now. My eventual goal is sub-1, but for now I'm aiming for sub-1:30, so I'll probably be here for a while.
I use K4, by the way. My ELL could use some serious work. Things I need to fix: My parity 'algorithms' at the moment are rather poor, and I usually set them up, I need to spot more cancellations during F3L, but my biggest problem is probably pausing, especially during the first few steps. Oh, and I need to improve my overall movecount... 

Round 57
Race to sub-1:30:
1:35.74, 1:45.52, 1:20.68, 1:28.27, 1:42.33, 1:39.42, 1:15.58, 1:44.70, 1:37.13, DNF(1:37.62) [messed up parity], 1:24.82+, 1:33.10



Spoiler



number of times: 11/12
best time: 1:15.58
worst time: 1:45.52

current avg5: 1:38.31 (σ = 4.81)
best avg5: 1:29.46 (σ = 7.70)

current avg12: 1:35.17 (σ = 8.00)
best avg12: 1:35.17 (σ = 8.00)

session avg: 1:35.17 (σ = 8.00)
session mean: 1:33.39



Heh. Just off. The last solve had amazing F3L, but horrible ELL... >.<


----------



## jlow (Dec 12, 2011)

Round: 56
Average: 1:22.45(sub 1:30 goal)
Cube: Dayan+mf8
1:20.94
1:19.94
1:33.48
1:14.66
1:17.34
1:36.50(pop)
1:20.10
1:21.14
1:09.40
1:50.97(pop)
1:23.48
1:16.96


----------



## Selkie (Dec 12, 2011)

As noted by a few participants, both the results and scrambles link posts are very out of date. Unfortunately I have had a few hectic months at work with many business trips.

I will be bringing these posts up to date, together with rule alterations about the 45s goal banding and the custom goal banding over the festive period when I actually will have some time off, yipee! 

In addition I am planning to add some method of illustrating participants progression with a history of results and graphs, simplar to the implimentation by Brian in the Sub 30 3x3 Race Thread. Hopefully this will give competitors some extra motivation as you can see how well you have progressed over recent rounds.

I would also confirm that over Christmas and the New Year period the results and scrambles will still keep to the usual schedule of Tuesdays and Fridays. I was wondering about some change in some way over the festive period to add something different but in all honesty with people participating in the Holiday comp and with people spending time with families I think we will stick to the same format unless anyone has any great ideas to the contrary


----------



## Selkie (Dec 12, 2011)

*Round 57

Average: 1:29.30*

1:29.40, 1:23.73, 1:33.69, 1:24.27, 1:32.57, 1:33.54, 1:27.49, 1:29.06, 1:15.64, 1:42.77, 1:25.44, 1:33.83

A shockingly bad average and only 1 sub 1:20. Had OLL parity on 11 of the 12 solves and locked up my SS v3 on every turn of those parity algs losing so much time, but no excuses as the rest of the solves were as bad. Decided to return to the Dayan and MF8 as main after this set.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:15.64
worst time: 1:42.77

current avg5: 1:29.45 (σ = 3.44)
best avg5: 1:27.33 (σ = 1.48)

current avg12: 1:29.30 (σ = 3.78)
best avg12: 1:29.30 (σ = 3.78)

session avg: 1:29.30 (σ = 3.78)
session mean: 1:29.29


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 12, 2011)

51.97, 47.64, 46.00, 42.55, 52.53, 48.43, 44.29, 1:00.82, 54.13, 47.67, 51.86, 45.24 = 48.98
The first 8 solves had double parity.. followed by OP, NP, PP, DP.
Wow.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Dec 12, 2011)

Round 57 - Sub 1:30

Average - 1:43.65

*Times*
1:42.36, 1:39.17, 1:42.11, 1:44.55, *2:02.25*, 1:44.05, 1:48.48, 1:35.64, *1:26.04*, 2:00.68, 1:33.29, 1:46.12

I'm happy with this round. Improved myself about 9 seconds since last round, and a new PB single.


----------



## Carson (Dec 13, 2011)

*Round 57 - Sub-2:00
Average 1:53.80*

Times:
2:21.66, 1:58.30, 1:59.01, 1:55.55, 1:42.16, 2:07.43, 1:35.36, 1:41.55, 1:50.44, 1:45.21, 2:07.17, 1:51.18
I was expecting the worst after the first solve... but things worked out pretty well!


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 13, 2011)

Round 57 
*Average of 12: 1:50.90* 
1. 1:39.46
2. 1:48.62
3. 1:45.98
4. 1:54.98
5. 1:47.06
6. (1:30.04)
7. 2:09.95
8. (2:49.64)
9. 1:40.21
10. 1:58.07
11. 1:46.54
12. 1:58.10

Whoa, first time with no solves over 2 mins! Also a PB single! I'm really liking this race thread.


----------



## gbcuber (Dec 13, 2011)

vlarsen said:


> Round 57
> *Average of 12: 1:50.90*
> 1. 1:39.46
> 2. 1:48.62
> ...


 
There were 2 sup 2-minute solves...


----------



## Zoé (Dec 13, 2011)

*Round 57 = 1:06.84*
(1:15.57), 1:09.05, 1:09.46, 1:12.56, 1:09.78, 1:02.54, 1:06.25, 1:07.00, (53.34), 1:08.36, 58.87, 1:04.49

New PB single  (very good edge pairing and a pretty easy last layer)


----------



## Selkie (Dec 13, 2011)

Round 57
(Friday 9th December 2011 - Tuesday 13th December 2011)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
Hyprul 9-ty2 48.98
amostay2004 57.21


*1:00 Goal Race*
Henrik 1:03.28
Zoé 1:06.84
zster007 1:15.89
Georgeanderre 1:23.02
Skullush 1:26.08
Selkie 1:29.30


*1:30 Goal Race*
jlow 1:22.45 1st Sub Goal Result
Phlippieskezer 1:35.17
MeshuggahX 1:43.65
Brest 1:45.02
vlarsen 1:50.90
Czery 1:56.09


*2:00 Goal Race*
Carson 1:53.80 GRADUATED


*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 40s:* yoinneroid 40.59



*Carson *graduated from the 2 minute goal band, congratulations! We look forward to seeing you in the race to sub 1 minute 30 seconds if you still wish to compete.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 16, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Round 57
> (Friday 9th December 2011 - Tuesday 13th December 2011)
> 
> Results
> ...



Scrambles?


----------



## zster007 (Dec 16, 2011)

Someone else could just do it. I will!

Round 58
(Friday 16th December 2011 - Tuesday 20th December 2011)

Scrambles

1. Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 D F' L D U2 Fw2 F2 U2 Rw2 R' U Fw2 Rw B2 L' B2 L' U' L Uw2 F D2 Fw F2 Uw U2 B' Fw2 R F2 L' Rw2 D' Rw2 F2 D2 R'

2. Uw2 U Rw2 B2 L2 D' L R2 D' B Fw2 U' F' D U' B' Fw Uw Fw2 U R' Uw U2 F' U' Fw Uw L2 R' Fw D' Uw2 L2 B2 D Fw Uw Rw' B L2

3. Uw B2 Fw2 F' U B Fw2 L2 Uw Rw2 D2 U2 L2 F' L' Uw2 L Rw' Uw' L Rw' R Uw L Rw B D L Rw2 D2 Fw' Rw2 B2 D' Uw2 R Fw2 D2 Uw' L'

4. Fw' F Rw R F2 D F2 Uw' Fw' Uw' R2 F Rw2 D' B2 U' Rw' R2 U2 Rw U L Rw2 D' U B Uw' U B' Uw U R F' Uw Rw' B Rw' Fw2 L R

5. B F' L2 Uw' F Rw2 D' Uw2 B Fw' D L R B2 Uw2 Fw' D' Uw2 U' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 D2 F Rw Uw' L2 U R2 B' U' Fw2 D Fw2 L Rw2 R' B' Fw2 F2

6. B2 Fw Rw B2 F2 D2 Rw' Fw2 U2 B R F2 L' F2 D' Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 R U' R Uw F2 Uw R' B' F' L Rw' R' Uw2 L Rw2 Uw F' Uw2 U F' Uw2 F'

7. R2 B Rw2 Fw D2 Uw' U2 L' B Rw2 F D' U2 B' Fw' L Rw Uw2 B Rw' R' Uw2 U' Fw Rw' B2 Fw' Rw2 F' D Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 R Uw2 R2 B L R Fw'

8. L' Fw' F' D' Uw' U' L' Rw R F R U R F' R2 D Uw U B F L R2 B' Rw2 U Fw L' Rw' R Uw2 F2 U' Rw' Uw' Rw2 D2 Rw D' L F'

9. B' Fw L' Rw2 Fw' D Fw' U2 B Fw Rw' B' Fw F2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw2 U2 Fw F2 U2 R' Fw' Uw2 U2 Rw' D2 Uw' R U2 L' U' B2 D2 U F D' Uw U

10. B' Rw' Fw' L2 D' Uw U Fw Uw B U R2 B' Rw2 F Rw Uw U' B2 L2 Fw2 D2 U' Fw2 D U Rw2 Fw2 D' R' Uw Fw2 U F L' Uw Fw2 U2 R2 B

11. Uw2 L R U2 Rw F' Rw' Fw' F L2 Uw F' D2 U F Rw Fw R2 Fw D2 B' Fw D Uw B F' D2 L' U2 L2 Rw2 R' D Fw2 D' U L' Uw' U F'

12. F' Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw' Uw U Rw U2 R Uw' Fw' F2 Uw2 R Uw' L B L' D' Fw F' U2 R2 F Rw2 F2 D' B Fw Uw2 Rw2 R B U2 F2 Rw' F D' Rw2


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 16, 2011)

round 58 (sub 40)
(37.06), 46.28, 39.91, 44.54, 38.22, 43.70, (48.96), 39.16, 46.19, 37.87, 39.82, 40.84 = 41.65


----------



## Selkie (Dec 16, 2011)

Damn, apologies I created the posts for scrambles and results just before going away on business and appear to have only posted one of the posts. Had far too many trips recently, but at least that was the last trip until February. Thanks for posting the scrambles zster007, much appreciated


----------



## Brest (Dec 16, 2011)

*Round 58

Average: 1:45.40*

1:37.14 1:50.02 1:30.83 1:37.48 1:44.79 (1:28.35) 1:54.21 (2:42.36) 1:43.88 2:00.98 1:56.65 1:38.04

Mean: 1:48.73
Best Time: 1:28.35
Median: 1:44.34
Worst Time: 2:42.36
Standard deviation: 18.86

Ouch pops


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 16, 2011)

George - 1:33.06
Goal is sub minute -.-

1. 1:40.15 
2. 1:28.49 
3. 1:30.18 
4. 1:38.66 
5. 1:39.47 
6. (1:16.76) 
7. 1:24.20 
8. 1:22.58 
9. 1:37.03 
10. 1:30.31 
11. 1:39.56 
12. (1:46.12) 

Mostly terrible


----------



## Henrik (Dec 16, 2011)

Round-58

Goal: sub-60

1:03.91, (1:27.18), 1:06.56, 1:08.57, 1:01.56, 1:03.64, 59.25, (55.42), 57.90, 1:04.14, 1:09.90, 56.29 = 1:03.17
Maybe I should do more than 1 warm-up solve :S


----------



## Selkie (Dec 16, 2011)

*Round 58

Average: 1:25.28*

1:31.29, 1:23.60, 1:06.70, 1:23.83, 1:29.85, 1:19.68, 1:31.46, 1:27.92, 1:28.25, 1:15.88, 1:31.65, 1:21.06

Pleased with the pb single, apart from that quite average.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:06.70
worst time: 1:31.65

current avg5: 1:25.74 (σ = 3.32)
best avg5: 1:22.37 (σ = 1.90)

current avg12: 1:25.28 (σ = 5.03)
best avg12: 1:25.28 (σ = 5.03)

session avg: 1:25.28 (σ = 5.03)
session mean: 1:24.26


----------



## MeshuggahX (Dec 16, 2011)

Round 58 - Sub 1:30

Average - 1:43.00

*Times*
1:35.33, *1:24.93+*, 1:59.43, 1:45.15, 1:40.82, 1:32.67, 1:34.67, 1:40.55, *2:04.37*, 1:40.28, 1:43.43, 1:57.70


----------



## Selkie (Dec 17, 2011)

I will delay the posting of results and scrambles until tomorrow night to give participants more time due to my own error. If you wish to participate please use zster007's scrambles for round 58 as detailed in this post http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?27649-4x4-Race-Thread-(45s-1m-1m30s-2m)&p=685716&viewfull=1#post685716


----------



## zster007 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Round 58: 1:18.36*

1:26.48, 1:23.43, 1:05.97, 1:15.51, 1:28.99, 1:08.37, 1:05.53, 1:06.28, 1:22.41, 1:20.86, 1:25.33, 2:04.56


----------



## Selkie (Dec 18, 2011)

Round 58
(Tuesday 13th December 2011 - Friday 16th December 2011)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*



*1:00 Goal Race*
Henrik 1:03.17
zster007 1:18.36
Selkie 1:25.28
Georgeanderre 1:33.06


*1:30 Goal Race*
MeshuggahX 1:43.00
Brest 1:45.40


*2:00 Goal Race*



*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 40: *yoinneroid 41.65


----------



## Selkie (Dec 18, 2011)

Round 59
(Friday 16th December 2011 - Tuesday 20th December 2011)


Scrambles




U' Fw2 F2 D' U' F' R2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw' U2 R Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 Rw' D U L' Rw2 D U2 B2 Uw2 L2 R2 U' F U B' Fw' U' L2 Uw' Fw2 L' D U Fw'

D2 F' Rw' D Fw2 D' L U2 F L D R2 D2 Uw2 U' B' Fw2 F2 Uw U2 Rw' R U2 B' Rw D2 Rw B F R2 D' Uw' F D Rw' Fw F U2 B Rw2

Fw2 L2 D' U L Uw2 U' B2 Rw' R D2 L2 Rw2 R2 B F2 L2 F U B' L' U Fw D2 F' D L D2 Uw Rw2 R2 Uw U' Fw' Uw R2 Fw2 U Fw2 R2

B2 Fw R' B F2 L B2 Fw U F D' Uw' U2 B2 L2 Fw2 L2 Uw L' U Rw Fw2 Rw R2 B' Uw' B' R2 D L U L2 R' Uw2 L Fw' L' Uw' B R2

B Fw' F' L' Rw D2 L2 D Rw2 D Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 R D L Rw B' R2 F U2 L2 Rw R' Fw D Rw B2 Fw2 F L' Rw' R2 Fw Rw' B' D' Uw

L Uw B2 L Rw' Uw L2 F R F Uw2 B D' Uw Fw Uw2 Fw2 U2 Rw2 B' L D' Rw2 Fw' F2 Uw' B2 Fw' Rw' Uw' L2 R2 D' F2 U B F' U' R' U'

D' Fw2 F2 D' L' U' Rw F Rw2 R Fw' R2 U Rw R U L U L' R' B2 Rw2 D Uw2 Rw U R2 B2 L Uw2 B2 F2 Uw2 L D2 Uw B' D' Fw' F

L' F' Uw' U B D Fw2 R2 B' D2 F2 R' D Uw2 Rw' U B L B' Rw' R' Uw2 Rw2 R' U2 R Uw' Rw2 D2 U2 L' Rw2 R' Fw' D L2 R2 U B2 Fw

D Rw' B' U' R' Fw2 L2 R' U' R' Fw U2 Fw2 Uw2 U' L' Fw R' D U F' Rw R B2 Fw' F' L Rw2 R' B2 U2 L2 Rw2 B Uw2 Rw D' Uw U L2

U2 L' F Uw Rw D' R D' Uw B' Fw' Uw R U L' Rw2 F' Rw2 U' R2 F2 D2 Fw Uw' B2 Uw2 R' F' L D' U B' R' D Rw R Uw2 F2 U2 F

Fw L' U Rw' B2 Uw2 L R' U F2 Uw' U' B R2 U B2 F2 Uw L D F' Uw2 U B F L B' Fw2 Uw Rw' Fw' R' U' F Uw2 L R U F L2

D L2 R F2 L2 B2 Uw U Fw Uw2 L2 Rw D F2 U2 Fw' U L' D F Rw2 D F2 Rw2 Fw F Uw2 Rw' D' U L2 R2 Uw L' Fw R2 U2 R Uw' Fw'


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 18, 2011)

Jaycee - Race to Sub-1:30
Round 59
*Average : 1:31.69*

1) 1:26.79
2) 1:44.02
3) 1:24.67
4) 1:23.36 (At this point I'm thinking "WTF. This is so awesome." I'm normally around 1:45. PB average of 5 with the solve before solve 1.)
5) 1:27.20 (PB Ao5 again! Could possibly get PB Ao12 with next solve...)
6) 1:22.13 (PLL skip.... PB Ao5 and Ao12! This is so insane.... I should be 15-20 seconds slower.)
7) 1:21.57 (PB averages again.... WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!?!?)
8) 1:46.61 (Sanity has been restored. PB Ao12 >__>)
9) 1:29.44 (40 second PB reduction! Then 2 F2L fails and Double Parity.... PB Ao12!)
10) 1:53.58 (1:20 reduction :/ Tied Ao12 because took it out the worst solve, and IS the worst solve.)
11) 1:41.21 (PB Ao12 by 0.01..... Highly doubt I'll beat this Ao12 with the last solve!)
12) 1:31.50 (Yay! PB)

This is the most messed up thing I've ever done! I swear, next week the average will be 8 or 9 seconds slower. <3 Epicness and a great way to end my Average of 50! 1:39.26, by the way.

~Jaycee


----------



## Carson (Dec 18, 2011)

*Round 59 - Goal = 1:30
Average: 2:07.90*

Times:
2:10.77, 2:09.80, 2:00.93, 2:06.02, 1:52.26, 1:48.00, DNF(11:25.67), 2:05.44, 2:22.93, 2:23.09, 1:49.37, 2:18.38

So... who can tell me how to reassemble a SSv3? I know where all of the pieces go, but I can't seem to find the correct order to insert them... keep getting stuck with a couple pieces that I can't get in. (This is in reference to the 11:25.67 DNF btw)


----------



## Diniz (Dec 18, 2011)

Back on 4x4. (sub45 race)

50.80[OP], 1:02.23[OP], 53.38[PP], 59.61[DP], 56.17[DP], 1:00.71[DP], 49.11, 1:01.37[OP], (DNF(32.68)), 59.78[OP], (47.72[OP]), 51.76[PP] = 56.49


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Dec 18, 2011)

Carson said:


> *Round 59 - Goal = 1:30
> Average: 2:07.90*
> 
> Times:
> ...


 
@Carson: this is a good SS v3 assembly tutorial.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 18, 2011)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> @Carson: this is a good SS v3 assembly tutorial.


 
This. That's the one I used. You can even see my comments from two months ago! :O


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Dec 18, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> This. That's the one I used. You can even see my comments from two months ago! :O


 
Subbed, Jaycee, since your improvements are pretty **** fast.


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 18, 2011)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Subbed, Jaycee, since your improvements are pretty **** fast.


 
*small polite bow* Why thank you! I've subbed to you as well.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 18, 2011)

*Round 59

Average: 1:25.84*

1:19.03, 1:29.25, 1:35.36, 1:19.99, 1:21.10, 1:23.08, 2:03.83, 1:29.53, 1:20.45, 1:24.06, 1:31.21, 1:25.84

number of times: 12/12 
best time: 1:19.03
worst time: 2:03.83

current avg5: 1:26.48 (σ = 2.28)
best avg5: 1:23.45 (σ = 4.13)

current avg12: 1:25.99 (σ = 4.91)
best avg12: 1:25.99 (σ = 4.91)

session avg: 1:25.99 (σ = 4.91)
session mean: 1:28.56


----------



## MeshuggahX (Dec 18, 2011)

Round 59 - Sub 1:30

Average - 1:45.25

*Times*
1:47.11, 1:42.79, *1:28.58*, 1:44.45, 1:42.81, 1:47.04, *2:04.87*, 1:49.50, 1:41.19, 1:55.09, 1:46.88, 1:35.67

Bad average. On the 2:04 solve I noticed two unpaired edges during PLL, annoying.


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Round 59-Sub 1*
1:06.21, 1:06.62, 1:07.57, 1:04.37, 1:02.35, 1:15.03, 57.40, 1:10.66, 1:06.36, 1:06.53, 1:00.11, DNF(1:01.47)=1:06.58


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 19, 2011)

round 59 (sub 40)
39.04, 36.67, 43.14, 44.36, 47.31, 44.57, (35.19), 46.92, 46.33, 41.93, (59.11), 44.15 = 43.44


----------



## zster007 (Dec 19, 2011)

*Round 59: 1:16.44*

1:18.15, 1:22.02, 1:15.48, 1:20.78, 1:11.43, 1:21.44, 1:23.97, 1:05.64, 1:15.58, 1:11.11, 1:13.30, 1:15.12

comment: I love how I'm slowly getting slower every round.


----------



## Carson (Dec 19, 2011)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> @Carson: this is a good SS v3 assembly tutorial.


 


Jaycee said:


> This. That's the one I used. You can even see my comments from two months ago! :O



Thanks for the link, the video made perfect sense. All I really needed to know was that the corners go in last. Unfortunately, after an hour of trying, I finally gave up. A v-cube 7 is easier to assemble...


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 19, 2011)

*Round 59:* (sub-60)

(50.99), 59.57, 1:01.81, 1:04.38, 1:01.88, 54.78, 52.66, 1:05.05, (1:06.38), 55.99, 51.81, 57.36 = *58.53*
_Comment: I felt like doing some 4x4._


----------



## Zoé (Dec 19, 2011)

*Round 59 = 1:07.75*
1:07.98, 1:02.85, 1:06.92, 1:08.76, 1:03.71, (1:17.10), (1:00.09), 1:08.98, 1:10.32, 1:12.42, 1:05.74, 1:09.85


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 19, 2011)

Round 59:

55.29[O], 53.00[P], 47.90, 53.05[P], 53.36+, 53.17[O], 45.92, 49.43[O], 50.36, 50.50[P], 59.59[OP], 53.78[O] = 51.87

Not bad..I probably average around this right now. Slightly lucky on the parities


----------



## jlow (Dec 20, 2011)

Round:59-Sub 1:30
Average: 1:20.63
Cube: Dayan+mf8
1:20.74
(1:12.28)
1:16.88
1:16.55
1:16.59
1:26.93
1:22.05
1:27.27
1:27.54
(DNF1:33.18)
1:17.94
1:13.81


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 20, 2011)

Round 59

Average: *1:15.23*

1. 80.92
2. 74.37 
3. 74.48 
4. (66.43) 
5. 74.99 
6. 79.68 
7. (82.95) 
8. 73.58 
9. 79.09 
10. 68.69 
11. 67.41 
12. 79.05


----------



## Skullush (Dec 20, 2011)

*ROUND 59
Average of 12: 1:26.12*
1. 1:21.70 
2. 1:26.92 
3. 1:35.54 
4. 1:19.55 
5. 1:37.00 
6. 1:24.96 
7. 1:28.83 
8. 1:24.02 
9. (1:37.08) 
10. 1:20.28 
11. (1:14.04) 
12. 1:22.39


----------



## Selkie (Dec 20, 2011)

Round 59
(Friday 16th December 2011 - Tuesday 20th December 2011)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
amostay2004 51.87 
Diniz 56.49


*1:00 Goal Race*
Zane_C 58.53 1st Sub Goal Result
mitch1234 1:06.58
Zoé 1:07.75
TheZenith27 1:15.23
zster007 1:16.44
Selkie 1:25.84
Skullush 1:26.12


*1:30 Goal Race*
jlow 1:20.63 2nd Sub Goal Result
Jaycee 1:31.69
MeshuggahX 1:45.25
Carson 2:07.90


*2:00 Goal Race*



*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 40: *yoinneroid 43.44


----------



## Selkie (Dec 20, 2011)

Round 60
(Tuesday 20th December 2011 - Tuesday 23rd December 2011)


Scrambles




D' Rw Fw' D' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U L Rw' D2 U2 B' L' Rw2 B' L Rw2 B' D2 L Uw2 F2 Uw U B F' Rw' R D B2 D F Uw2 Fw' L Rw' R U' Rw'

Fw R' U2 R D2 Uw' F U L Uw' F L' Rw2 Uw U2 L2 R2 Fw' L2 B' Fw' Rw F2 L2 F L D' U2 Fw2 U' Fw' F2 D L Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 D B

B2 Uw2 F2 L' D2 B' D2 R' Fw R2 Fw' Uw F2 U F2 U B' Rw' B Rw B2 F' R2 Fw' L' R' F Rw2 B F R' B' R B2 L2 Rw' Fw2 F2 U L

F2 D' B R D U' B Fw' F Rw' Fw' U2 L R2 B2 F2 Rw' R2 F' Rw2 R' D' L2 R2 U L' Rw' U2 B2 Rw2 D Uw B' Fw' Rw F Rw2 R' D Rw

L R' U R D Uw R' Fw' L' Rw R' F2 Uw2 F' D Rw2 B F Rw' R2 B L Fw L2 Rw2 B' Fw2 D F' Uw2 Rw2 R Fw2 R2 Uw B' D' B R Uw'

L' B D Uw2 L2 D2 Uw2 L2 U' L' B2 Uw2 U' B F U' Rw Fw L2 Fw' D' Uw2 U' L Rw Uw' Rw' R' D' L B2 Fw U' Fw L' Rw Uw2 L2 Rw' Fw'

R2 Fw' F R2 U B F2 U L2 Rw B' Uw' Rw' D2 B' R' Uw' F2 L B D Uw2 L2 B2 Fw F2 L Rw' B Fw' F D U2 Rw D F2 D Rw' B2 L

B F2 U' R D2 B Rw2 B' F2 L Rw' U2 B Rw R' Fw F L' U2 Fw2 U2 B Fw' U' F' L Uw U' L2 D B2 L' Fw R2 Uw2 Fw' U2 B2 D' Fw2

L' Uw U' F Rw' Fw R' D F' Uw2 B2 Fw2 Uw' U R U2 Fw2 L2 D2 U R Uw' Fw2 L D Uw L' Uw' L D' F' D2 Fw2 R B' D' Rw2 Uw B2 F2

B' L2 D' L' R' D2 F' Uw2 R Fw2 L' D' B' U L' F2 D' U L2 R B' F' L2 D2 U' B2 Uw' F R2 B R B Fw2 Rw' F' R2 U2 R' Uw2 U

B Fw2 R2 B2 R2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 L2 D Fw U2 Rw Uw2 L' B2 F' L U B2 Uw' R2 U' Fw R' D Rw' B Fw2 F U2 Fw Uw2 Fw' Uw2 F2 Uw B R2 F2

R' D' Uw' U' L Uw Fw L' Fw2 L2 R B R B2 Fw R F2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F2 D2 Rw Uw2 U2 F' D2 Uw2 F2 L2 R2 Fw Uw F U B Fw2 R F R


----------



## Zoé (Dec 21, 2011)

*Round 60 = 1:06.93*
1:07.97, 1:07.43, 1:08.83, 1:07.84, 1:04.78, 1:04.11, 1:08.06, (1:13.23), 1:06.58, 1:03.38, 1:10.37, (1:03.03)


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 21, 2011)

Round 60

1:09.17[O], 51.68[P], 51.93[OP], 56.50[OP], 1:07.25[OP], 55.07, 57.97[P], 53.72, 57.44[OP], 46.99[P], 1:06.15[OP], 52.78[P] = 57.05

Bad and too many parities


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 21, 2011)

round 60 (sub 40)

49.41, (35.46), 37.84, 46.88, 37.65, 40.08, 46.20, 42.33, (49.46), 48.11, 41.37, 42.75 = 43.26 :/


----------



## Selkie (Dec 22, 2011)

*Round 60

Average: 1:22.32*

1:21.21, 1:12.24, 1:20.08, 1:29.06, 1:12.35, 1:23.73, 1:24.45, 1:25.69, 1:35.82, 1:25.93, 1:18.27, 1:22.44

Beginning to see some improvement in the problem area of my solves, lookahead into first three cross edge in Yau. Successfully planning one and a half centres at inspection giving me much better lookahead. PB ao12.


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 22, 2011)

Round 60

1:11.91, 1:14.08, 1:14.25, 1:14.37, 1:21.47, 1:14.83, 1:13.82, 1:07.25, 1:07.65, 1:15.84, 1:13.73, 1:29.86 = *1:14.20*

Good, consistent average. My 3x3 broke so I'm going to focus on 4x4 till I get a new one in a few weeks (I'm never buying a zhanchi ever again)


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Round 60 - 1:12.50*

Mean: 71.73
Standard deviation: 6.65
Best Time: 56.19
Worst Time: 79.55

Best average of 5: 70.72
2-6 - (79.55) (64.16) 72.46 68.11 71.59

Average of 12: *72.50*
75.78 (79.55) 64.16 72.46 68.11 71.59 79.18 74.90 66.72 78.59 (56.19) 73.47


_The 56.19 is PB._


----------



## zster007 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Round 60: 1:20.65*

1:36.27, 1:33.50, 1:17.25, 1:14.59, 1:20.90, 1:26.07, 1:20.66, 1:30.41, 1:15.33, 1:11.27, 1:03.63, 1:16.53

comment: I must break the trend.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Dec 23, 2011)

Round 60 - Sub 1:30

Average - 1:40.06

*Times*
*1:52.59*, 1:39.15, 1:42.75, 1:48.70, 1:40.81, 1:46.33, 1:39.46, 1:38.56, 1:42.61, 1:29.48, 1:32.76, *1:25.51*


----------



## Selkie (Dec 23, 2011)

Round 60
(Tuesday 20th December 2011 - Friday 23rd December 2011)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
amostay2004 57.05


*1:00 Goal Race*
Zoé 1:06.93
TheZenith27 1:12.50
zster007 1:20.65
Selkie 1:22.32


*1:30 Goal Race*
MeshuggahX 1:40.06


*2:00 Goal Race*



*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 40: *yoinneroid 43.26
*Sub 1:20: *chrissyD 1:14.20


----------



## Selkie (Dec 23, 2011)

Round 61
Friday 23rd December 2011 - Tuesday 2775 December 2011)


Scrambles




Fw2 F2 U' B2 F L D2 Uw2 R Uw F U' B Fw L2 D Rw' B' Fw L2 F' D B' D' Fw F2 Rw2 Fw' L R F' Rw2 B D2 L' Fw Uw' L2 R D2

L' Rw B Uw' Fw2 L' R' U' F2 U' B D2 F' R2 U' Fw' L' Rw' B' Fw F2 Rw F Rw F' D Rw Uw2 Rw' D B' R2 Fw F' R' U' B L Rw Uw2

Rw' B Fw' F' D2 L Fw' L2 U2 L2 D L' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 B' F2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw F' Uw2 Fw2 L Rw2 Uw' Rw' R2 D' Fw2 F' L Fw2 Uw' F' D' U B' F U2

R' F2 Uw2 L Rw' U2 R' Fw' D2 Uw B2 Rw' U Fw D' Uw U2 B2 L Fw2 R' D' F2 Rw' R2 D' L2 Rw Fw' F L2 Uw' R Uw' B Uw' L D2 Uw2 B'

D L2 Rw D R2 F2 D2 U R U' B2 F2 R2 Fw' L' B' L' Uw' Rw2 Uw2 L Uw2 U2 Fw2 U2 F' Uw' U2 B F2 U2 F U' F' L Rw D Uw U' R2

D2 L2 Rw Uw U2 L D' Uw B R2 F R2 F L' Rw2 R Fw L' Rw' Fw' D Rw2 D2 U' Fw D' Rw' R2 F2 U B U' R U2 Fw' U2 F2 U2 B F2

U Rw U2 Fw' F2 R2 B' Fw L Fw2 L2 R U2 L' Fw' Uw B2 R' F2 Rw B' Fw L' D' Uw' U' Fw Uw' F2 L Rw2 B2 D' Uw' Fw F U2 B2 R D2

B2 Fw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 R2 Uw' U L' Rw' B Uw Fw D2 B2 R Fw D' L2 D' L' Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw B2 Uw2 F' Rw2 F' D' R B2 Fw' Rw' U' B' F' Rw' D2

L2 Uw' U2 Fw2 R' Uw' U2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 F Rw R D B Fw2 F Rw Uw L2 U' Rw2 Uw L2 Fw F Rw Fw' F2 R' F' R' U2 B' L D Uw' L' Rw2 R2

D B2 D' B' D2 U B2 U2 B2 Fw2 D2 Fw D2 Fw' F Uw' L2 R' D2 Fw Rw' B' U2 Fw2 F Uw' B' L' D' F' L2 R Fw F' R2 Fw2 L Rw2 F' U'

L F2 R2 U B2 R Fw2 F' L Rw2 B U2 R' Uw B R2 U2 Fw2 R' F2 Rw2 U L' Uw2 B Fw' D2 Uw2 R' Uw2 F2 D Uw R2 Fw' L R2 Uw' R B'

B' R' Fw2 Uw R2 Uw' U Fw' F2 D B' Rw R2 Fw' F Uw' B2 D Uw B2 D2 Uw L' B2 Fw R D2 R U' L' R2 Fw2 F2 L2 R B R Fw' F2 Rw


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 24, 2011)

Round 61
Average: 1:35.43 (sub1:30)

Individual times: 1:31.89, (1:24.93), 1:33.77, 1:39.95, (1:52.35), 1:28.75, 1:40.36, 1:39.18, 1:25.17, 1:39.84, 1:40.07, 1:35.36

Fine average. My shengshou v3 is really locky all of a sudden. I didn't tension it or change it at all, it just started feeling really locky at times. Weird.
Hoping to average sub1:30 by River Hill Winter 2011 so I can make the cut-off.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 24, 2011)

Round 61

59.84[OP], 54.17[O], 48.00, 48.30, 17:30.44[POP], 59.57[OP], 54.14[OP], 58.33, 1:00.93[OP], 50.37[O], 50.04[OP], 48.95[P] = 54.46

Stupid POP spoiled my momentum there >_> Parities didn't help either


----------



## MeshuggahX (Dec 25, 2011)

Round 61 - Sub 1:30

Average - 1:45.01

*Times*
1:36.00, 1:38.51, DNF, 1:43.68, *2:08.90*, 1:52.24, 1:48.49, 1:34.84, *1:24.52*, 1:44.54, 1:40.13, 1:42.79

The DNF was a pop. And after that I had a break for a day. I didn't have the time to fix it. After that it all went bad.


----------



## AndersB (Dec 25, 2011)

Round 61 - Sub -2:00
Average: 2:16.21

2:25.87, 2:39.49, 2:21.21, 2:56.00, 2:23.75, 2:05.79, 2:28.40, 2:00.18, 1:48.79, 2:13.77, 1:59.27, 2:04.37

First half was TERRIBLE. Rest was okay, I guess. I suck at 4x4, because I haven't had a working one since april.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 27, 2011)

*Round 61

Average: 1:25.20*

1:16.42, 1:26.64, 1:31.89, 1:34.25, 1:32.22, 1:31.81, 1:21.43, 1:37.03, 1:19.48, 1:17.04, 1:16.34, 1:20.77

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:16.34
worst time: 1:37.03

current avg5: 1:19.10 (σ = 1.55)
best avg5: 1:19.10 (σ = 1.55)

current avg12: 1:25.20 (σ = 6.57)
best avg12: 1:25.20 (σ = 6.57)

session avg: 1:25.20 (σ = 6.57)
session mean: 1:25.44


----------



## zster007 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Round 61: 1:17.67*

1:01.90, 1:23.84, 1:18.30, 1:12.48, 1:27.67, 1:25.34, 1:19.73, 1:11.30, 1:26.41, 1:06.71, 1:19.61, 1:12.99

comment:...


----------



## Selkie (Dec 27, 2011)

Round 61
(Friday 23rd December 2011 - Tuesday 27th December 2011)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
amostay2004 54.46


*1:00 Goal Race*
zster007 1:17.67
Selkie 1:25.20


*1:30 Goal Race*
Ickathu 1:35.43
MeshuggahX 1:45.01


*2:00 Goal Race*
AndersB 2:16.21


*Custom Goal Band Participants*


----------



## Selkie (Dec 27, 2011)

Round 62
(Tuesday 27th December 2011 - Friday 30th December 2011)


Scrambles




Uw2 R Uw2 Fw R' B2 Fw' U2 B' L2 Rw' Fw' Uw' U2 B2 L2 D' Uw Rw R F Rw' F' Uw U' B2 L' U B2 D' L Uw2 R Fw L' R2 D' Uw' L' F'

Fw Rw F2 U2 Fw Rw' U Fw2 R' B2 Rw2 D' B' L Uw2 F2 D R2 Uw' R D' Rw2 Uw' L2 D' R2 Uw Rw B' Uw2 R' D2 Fw F R2 B U2 R2 D R2

U2 L2 R' B Fw D' B2 D2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 B' F2 Uw2 L D U' F L2 Uw' U' L Uw F2 L' Rw' R' B2 D Fw D' U Rw' F Rw' D B2 U L2 D'

U R2 D2 Uw' U2 Fw2 F2 Uw L' F2 U2 B' R' U' Fw' L R2 F' L Rw R' F L Fw2 Rw2 R' B Fw' F Uw' R' B2 L Rw' D Uw' Rw F2 D' Uw'

Rw Uw U L2 B2 Rw D B' Rw U2 Rw' F2 U Rw2 R' B2 Rw2 R2 U Rw' Fw2 L' B2 D2 Uw2 Fw U' L Rw R' Uw' U Rw' B2 R2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 U'

Fw F Uw L D2 F L Rw R' D' F2 L2 Fw Rw' Uw' U2 Fw D' Rw2 D' U B2 Fw2 F D Rw F2 Uw B D R U Rw2 D U' F U F2 R' Fw'

D Uw2 R2 Uw' F' Rw2 R2 Uw' U2 L R' U B' Fw' Uw2 U' Rw' R2 Uw F' Rw' R Fw2 R2 Uw2 B2 Rw' B D' L D Uw' U F2 D B' Fw2 Rw2 D2 U'

B Rw' Uw' U' L' Uw' Rw2 F2 U R2 D2 R' B' D' B2 F D Rw2 B' F R2 F2 Uw' Fw' R2 Uw' U2 B' Uw B2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' U' F2 Rw' F2 D2 Uw' B'

Rw B Fw2 Uw2 B' F' L2 Rw2 D U B' F D2 U B R2 Uw' L2 U' L' R' B2 Fw2 Rw' Uw F' D Uw' U L' U' R F' Rw B Fw U' L Rw' R

U F2 L Rw' B F L Fw' F Rw Uw' F Uw' L Rw R' F2 D L R B' Fw2 F2 D Uw B L B U2 B2 F U L2 R' D' U2 Rw Uw U2 L'

B Fw' F R D U' Rw' Uw2 B Fw2 F R' F' Rw' D U' L' B2 Uw L B' Rw U L U' Fw F2 L' D2 Uw' U2 R' F' Uw R' Fw D2 Uw' U' R'

B2 R B Fw' L' D2 Uw2 R Fw' F D2 U2 Fw2 F2 Rw D2 U' L F' Uw' F D' Uw' Rw2 D B' Uw' Fw' F D' U R Uw' L2 R B' L2 Rw' D2 U'


----------



## Brest (Dec 27, 2011)

*Round 62

Average: 1:30.95*

1:33.25 1:39.09 1:34.82 1:25.07 (1:15.59) (1:46.93) 1:26.29 1:34.50 1:22.82 1:39.21 1:35.82 1:18.58

Mean: 1:31.00
Best Time: 1:15.59
Median: 1:33.88
Worst Time: 1:46.93
Standard deviation: 8.93


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 28, 2011)

49.84, 41.82, 51.46, 56.27, 49.28, 53.76, 50.97, 43.32, 50.66, 51.48, 57.09, 50.40 = 50.74
Not even sub-50, I'm never going to get sub-45. Hahaha


----------



## zster007 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Round 62: 1:18.61*

1:22.66, 1:20.94, 1:21.64, 1:29.20, 1:19.67, 1:14.07, 1:21.37, 1:15.23, 1:12.20, 1:19.38, 1:18.03, 1:13.15


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 29, 2011)

Round 62

49.78[P], 50.15[P], 57.37[O], 54.88[OP], 56.22, 1:01.58, 48.32[P], 53.55[OP], 1:06.68[OP], 56.66[OP], 53.44[OP], 56.88[OP] = 55.05

Damn double parities on last 5 solves lol


----------



## Selkie (Dec 29, 2011)

*Round 62

Average: 1:22.91*

1:23.34, 1:18.13, 1:25.60, 1:29.11, 1:22.35, 1:18.03, 1:31.92, 1:26.17, 1:12.65, 1:20.06, 1:22.58, 1:23.70

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:12.65
worst time: 1:31.92

current avg5: 1:22.11 (σ = 1.52)
best avg5: 1:21.42 (σ = 3.46)

current avg12: 1:22.91 (σ = 3.35)
best avg12: 1:22.91 (σ = 3.35)

session avg: 1:22.91 (σ = 3.35)
session mean: 1:22.80


----------



## AndersB (Dec 29, 2011)

Round 62 - Race to sub -2:00
Avg: 1:46.10!!!

1:38.23 (NP), 1:30.57 (NP), 1:50.34 (PP), 1:39.91 (NP), 1:41.48 (NP), 1:51.61 (DP), 1:57.54 (DP), 1:57.76 (PP), 1:42.35 (OP), 1:47.99 (OP), 1:39.88 (OP), 1:51.62 (DP)

Awesome average! Contained pb single, pb avg5 and pb avg12!!!


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 30, 2011)

round 62, sub 40

(44.61+), 43.84, 41.39, 42.90, 39.40, 44.49, 40.94, 36.96, 39.10, 42.33, 38.52, (36.26) = 40.99


----------



## Henrik (Dec 30, 2011)

Henrik

Round-62
Goal: sub-60

1:13.05, 1:05.00, 1:08.27, 1:01.62, 1:10.60, 1:10.59, 1:06.88, 1:06.67, 1:02.72, (59.21), 1:00.30, (1:15.35) = 1:06.57
10/12 OLL-parities, New cube (S4v3), no practice the past 1½ weeks due to bad finger.


----------



## icuber (Dec 30, 2011)

1:26.93, 1:35.50, 1:20.35, 1:28.02, 1:25.23, 1:32.93, 1:38.17, 1:32.03, (1:58.34), (1:16.47), 1:27.46, 1:30.28 = 1:29.69


----------



## vlarsen (Dec 30, 2011)

Round 62
*Average of 12: 2:06.85*
1. 2:08.90
2. 1:52.87
3. 2:10.82
4. 2:13.59
5. (1:44.01)
6. 2:03.71
7. 2:19.96
8. 2:12.51
9. (2:32.37)
10. 1:50.78
11. 2:08.60
12. 2:06.73


----------



## Selkie (Dec 30, 2011)

Round 62
(Tuesday 27th December 2011 - Friday 30th December 2011)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
Hyprul 9-ty2 50.74
amostay2004 55.05

*1:00 Goal Race*
Henrik 1:06.57
zster007 1:18.61
Selkie 1:22.91
icuber 1:29.69


*1:30 Goal Race*
Brest 1:30.95


*2:00 Goal Race*
AndersB 1:46.10 1st Sub Goal Result
vlarsen 2:06.85


*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 40s:* yoinneroid 40.99


----------



## Selkie (Dec 30, 2011)

Round 63
(Friday 30th December 2011 - Tuesday 2nd January 2012)


Scrambles




Fw2 D2 U' L U' Fw Uw F U2 B' D2 Uw2 B D2 Rw U' Rw U B' U2 B F2 U Fw L' Rw' D2 Rw' D F' L2 Rw' R Fw2 F Rw2 B Rw' D' Rw2

Rw' D R U' L2 R' Uw' Fw R2 B' L2 Fw' F' U Fw Rw U2 F2 R' Fw F' D Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw' F' Uw' L2 R' U R2 B2 D2 Uw' U2 L' U2 R' U

Fw Rw2 D' Uw' L F2 Uw L2 Rw B2 R2 Uw2 L' D' L Uw L R B2 L R2 Fw2 Rw D F' R2 D' Uw Rw B' D' Uw2 U L D Uw2 Fw Uw' L R

Uw R2 Uw' Rw' D2 U' L' Rw2 Uw2 B2 L' Rw2 B2 L R B2 L2 B2 U L Fw R B2 F' L Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 L F Rw' R' Fw Rw'

Fw' R' B' Fw2 L' B Rw D U2 R' Fw' F2 Uw' B' L2 F R Uw2 Fw2 D Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' R' Fw2 Rw Uw Fw Rw D' L' B2 Uw2 L2 Rw R' B' R2 F

Rw2 D R' Fw R' F' L Rw' R2 D2 U2 B' Fw L' F Rw' R2 F' U B2 Fw2 D2 F2 L R2 B R' B L2 F' L' Rw D Rw2 Fw F' Rw' D Uw' R

Uw2 F R2 Uw B R U Rw2 B2 Fw' R2 U B' Rw2 F' Rw' B2 Rw' R B R' B D Rw' Uw' L F' R' B2 Fw' U' Rw' Fw' L' Uw U' R2 D U2 Rw2

U' Fw' F L2 R D U' B Rw Fw' D2 U' Fw L2 Rw' F2 U2 Fw Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw2 R' Uw' Rw' U2 Rw R F2 R2 Fw U' F' Rw' Uw Fw' R' Uw' U2 Rw2

U' B2 Uw U' Fw2 R2 B' Fw' F2 D B Fw2 R2 F2 R Fw L R' Uw2 L' U' L F U2 R D' U' Fw2 Uw' U B2 Uw' F' R' U L2 Rw2 D2 U F2

Fw' F Uw B2 L R' D2 Fw2 U Fw2 F2 L' Uw Fw' R F D' L2 D2 Uw2 B' U2 Fw2 Rw2 D' B2 U' R' U' B2 Rw B F Uw2 R2 B' Fw' Uw2 U' R'

F' D2 Fw F R2 D2 Uw2 L' D Uw2 L F2 R B' R' Fw L2 B' L2 F' R' B' Rw Fw U B2 F L2 Rw R' D' Uw B2 L' F L Rw B2 D2 L

D F' R' D2 Rw2 B2 Fw D U' R' D' Fw F Rw Uw2 L Rw' Uw' U2 B2 D R B Uw Fw2 L' Rw2 B F U2 Fw' F R' B U' Fw R D' B2 F'


----------



## cityzach (Dec 30, 2011)

Why are there repeated scrambles? 3-4 are the same and 7-8 are the same.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 30, 2011)

Round 63
Goal: Sub 1:00

Times: 1:09.87, 51.37, 1:03.35, 59.84, 1:05.43, 1:06.84, 1:00.13, 1:06.18, 1:09.00, 1:05.97, 59.63, 1:03.82 = 1:04.02


----------



## Selkie (Dec 31, 2011)

cityzach said:


> Why are there repeated scrambles? 3-4 are the same and 7-8 are the same.


 
Duly amended, thanks for letting me know. Had friends round most of the day and the festive drinking session started with lunch so may have misplaced the odd Ctrl-C


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 31, 2011)

Round 63
Sub 1:30
*Average: 1:40.00*

Individual times: (1:58.32), (1:19.00), 1:32.78, 1:48.50, 1:54.06, 1:46.78, 1:43.05, 1:45.83, 1:23.55, 1:44.99, 1:23.28, 1:37.13
Very slow and inconsistent. I've been doing nothing but BLD, 3x3, and 5x5 since Christmas because I got a blindfold, colored lunhui, and shengshou 5x5, so I'm out of practice.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 1, 2012)

Round 63:

52.57[P], 54.82[O], 47.36[P], 54.88[OP], 51.01[O], 52.66[OP], 1:01.92+[O], 51.48[O], 40.79, 49.57, 54.76[P], 45.81[O] = 51.49

Good average. Especially with parities not in my favour


----------



## zster007 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Round 63: 1:12.18*

1:07.31, 1:20.56, 1:06.81, 1:12.83, 1:11.37, 1:10.31, 1:22.09, 1:15.19, 1:07.51, 1:08.70, 1:21.18, 1:04.05


----------



## Hershey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Round 63*

(sub 1 race)
1:03.59, 53.30, 1:06.26, 1:05.00, 1:01.64, 1:02.80, 54.00, 1:09.37, 53.64, 1:03.83, 59.80, 1:13.30 = 1:01.99


----------



## Henrik (Jan 1, 2012)

Round 63
Goal sub-1

1:02.93, 1:02.42, 1:02.15, 1:06.43, 1:00.94, (50.27), 1:00.66, (1:11.08), 1:10.17, 1:06.07, 1:04.24, 1:05.86 = 1:04.19
Good single, good start, bad ending. I need more sub-60 solves.!


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Round 63 
Goal: sub1

1:01.49, 59.36, 59.92, 1:00.89, 1:08.85, 1:28.53, 58.42, 55.17, 1:02.61+, 57.24, 1:09.25, 59.59 = 1:01.76 avg12

meh.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Jan 3, 2012)

*4x4x4 cube - 1:09.21*

Mean: 69.38
Standard deviation: 7.38
Best Time: 58.66
Worst Time: 81.83

Best average of 5: 65.37
8-12 - (81.83) 63.60 67.02 (58.66) 65.49

Average of 12: *69.21*
58.71 79.11 68.44 68.71 78.50 75.14 67.40 (81.83) 63.60 67.02 (58.66) 65.49

_PB Average of 5 and 12! 2 Sub-1 results!_


----------



## Selkie (Jan 3, 2012)

*Round 63

Average: 1:26.31*

Not a good average. Somewhat suffering from no 4x4 practice over the festive period.

1:29.57, 1:25.07, 1:26.87, 1:32.16, 1:27.40, 1:30.15, 1:11.00, 1:24.50, 1:26.54, 1:27.64, 1:24.37, 1:21.04


----------



## Selkie (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 63
(Friday 30th December 2011 - Tuesday 2nd January 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
amostay2004 51.49



*1:00 Goal Race*
masteranders1 1:01.76
Hershey 1:01.99
cityzach 1:04.02
Henrik 1:04.19
TheZenith27 1:09.21
zster007 1:12.18
Selkie 1:26.31


*1:30 Goal Race*
Ickathu 1:40.00
otsyke 1:50.21



*2:00 Goal Race*



*Custom Goal Band Participants*


----------



## Selkie (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 64
(Tuesday 2nd January 2012 - Friday 5th January 2012)


Scrambles




Rw U2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 L R' B' D' U' Fw2 Uw B' U Rw' R U' F' L R Fw2 F Uw' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 R' F' Rw F2 R2 Uw' F' U2 B' L R2 F' D2 R2

Fw Rw2 R' U Fw F2 R2 Uw' R F2 U R' U' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' D2 Rw R Uw' F2 R' Uw U' R' U L Rw2 D' R D2 Fw2 L2 B' L' Fw L2 Rw Fw F2

L' Uw2 B L F2 Uw2 B2 D2 B' Rw' D U2 F2 L2 D L2 Fw' U F2 D2 Fw Rw U L2 R' D' Uw2 F2 Uw2 R B2 Fw Uw2 Rw F Uw U F' Rw' Fw

F L' B2 Fw U B' F R' B2 F R2 Fw' L Fw' F' R D Fw' U R' Uw2 L D F D Fw' Uw' Fw' F' Rw' B2 L' B U B F' Rw U' Fw2 L'

B2 R F' L' D Uw2 B' R2 D L' Rw Uw' F' U R2 B2 Rw2 D L' Rw' B U2 B' L2 Fw' F2 R' Uw2 R2 F D2 R Uw Rw2 D2 U R' B' Uw2 B

D' Rw D F D2 B' U Rw' U B2 Fw2 U2 Fw R Uw2 Rw' F Uw L Rw Fw' F' D R2 D L2 F U2 L' Uw F2 D' U' Fw' Uw2 L Rw Uw2 L U

R B' D2 B Uw2 Rw R' U L2 Rw2 R2 F' L2 Rw' B2 L2 Rw D U' L Rw B Fw2 F U B2 F R D Uw L R Uw L2 U2 Rw2 F2 R' B' L

R D Fw' Rw2 U L' Rw' Fw F' L2 Uw' U L' R' Uw' B D' Uw2 L' Rw Uw' Fw L Fw D Rw2 F2 L Uw2 U' Fw2 F D L2 Rw R U' L B2 F2

Uw Rw R' D2 Rw F2 Uw Rw' F' L' R F L Fw2 D Uw U' L' Fw2 L' Uw R' Fw D2 Uw Rw2 B U2 R2 U L Rw B2 Fw2 Uw L R' B' U2 F

F2 D2 Uw2 U' R' Fw' D R D2 U B F D' B2 Fw F' Uw Fw2 D U Fw L Uw' B2 Fw F2 D' U' R2 D' U2 L B L D' B Rw F R2 D

F U L2 R' U Rw2 Uw' B' U2 B2 D B Uw2 Fw' L' F L' Rw D2 Fw2 F R' B L2 R' D Fw' R2 F2 D U2 R' Uw2 B' Fw2 F2 L' D U Fw'

Uw B Fw' U B' Fw2 F' D' Uw' Rw Uw Rw' R2 Uw L2 R2 D' L' F L' Uw' F2 L2 F2 Rw' Uw B Fw2 F2 U' Rw' D' Uw U L B' R2 B2 R2 B'


----------



## otsyke (Jan 3, 2012)

*Round 63

Average:: 1:50.21
*

1. 2:02.03 Fw2 D2 U' L U' Fw Uw F U2 B' D2 Uw2 B D2 Rw U' Rw U B' U2 B F2 U Fw L' Rw' D2 Rw' D F' L2 Rw' R Fw2 F Rw2 B Rw' D' Rw2
2. 2:06.41 Rw' D R U' L2 R' Uw' Fw R2 B' L2 Fw' F' U Fw Rw U2 F2 R' Fw F' D Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw' F' Uw' L2 R' U R2 B2 D2 Uw' U2 L' U2 R' U
3. 1:45.56 Fw Rw2 D' Uw' L F2 Uw L2 Rw B2 R2 Uw2 L' D' L Uw L R B2 L R2 Fw2 Rw D F' R2 D' Uw Rw B' D' Uw2 U L D Uw2 Fw Uw' L R
4. 1:47.81 Uw R2 Uw' Rw' D2 U' L' Rw2 Uw2 B2 L' Rw2 B2 L R B2 L2 B2 U L Fw R B2 F' L Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' Rw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 L F Rw' R' Fw Rw'
5. 1:35.54 Fw' R' B' Fw2 L' B Rw D U2 R' Fw' F2 Uw' B' L2 F R Uw2 Fw2 D Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' R' Fw2 Rw Uw Fw Rw D' L' B2 Uw2 L2 Rw R' B' R2 F
6. 1:31.93 Rw2 D R' Fw R' F' L Rw' R2 D2 U2 B' Fw L' F Rw' R2 F' U B2 Fw2 D2 F2 L R2 B R' B L2 F' L' Rw D Rw2 Fw F' Rw' D Uw' R
7. 2:28.12 Uw2 F R2 Uw B R U Rw2 B2 Fw' R2 U B' Rw2 F' Rw' B2 Rw' R B R' B D Rw' Uw' L F' R' B2 Fw' U' Rw' Fw' L' Uw U' R2 D U2 Rw2
8. 1:45.28 U' Fw' F L2 R D U' B Rw Fw' D2 U' Fw L2 Rw' F2 U2 Fw Rw' Uw Rw2 Uw2 R' Uw' Rw' U2 Rw R F2 R2 Fw U' F' Rw' Uw Fw' R' Uw' U2 Rw2
9. 1:48.40 U' B2 Uw U' Fw2 R2 B' Fw' F2 D B Fw2 R2 F2 R Fw L R' Uw2 L' U' L F U2 R D' U' Fw2 Uw' U B2 Uw' F' R' U L2 Rw2 D2 U F2
10. 2:06.26 Fw' F Uw B2 L R' D2 Fw2 U Fw2 F2 L' Uw Fw' R F D' L2 D2 Uw2 B' U2 Fw2 Rw2 D' B2 U' R' U' B2 Rw B F Uw2 R2 B' Fw' Uw2 U' R'
11. 1:37.48 F' D2 Fw F R2 D2 Uw2 L' D Uw2 L F2 R B' R' Fw L2 B' L2 F' R' B' Rw Fw U B2 F L2 Rw R' D' Uw B2 L' F L Rw B2 D2 L
12. 1:47.36 D F' R' D2 Rw2 B2 Fw D U' R' D' Fw F Rw Uw2 L Rw' Uw' U2 B2 D R B Uw Fw2 L' Rw2 B F U2 Fw' F R' B U' Fw R D' B2 F'


EDIT: too late, nvm


----------



## Selkie (Jan 3, 2012)

otsyke said:


> EDIT: too late, nvm


 

Not too late I have back filled the time in the Round 63 results. Feel free to compete in the latest round as well if you wish


----------



## otsyke (Jan 3, 2012)

Selkie said:


> Not too late I have back filled the time in the Round 63 results. Feel free to compete in the latest round as well if you wish


 
oh, thank you!


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 64
Goal: sub1

54.47, 1:03.37, 58.23, 1:03.07, 1:01.56, 56.83, 57.40, 59.87, 1:04.66, (51.33), (1:13.65), 58.65 = 59.81 avg12

decent.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 4, 2012)

round 64, sub 40
(52.41), (37.61), 49.44, 45.04, 48.75, 44.54, 46.01, 46.09, 42.59, 47.85, 46.83, 48.40 = 46.55
lol, should've join for sub 45 instead


----------



## Selkie (Jan 4, 2012)

*Round 64

Average: 1:23.52*

1:24.15, 1:23.10, 1:27.79, 1:15.96, 1:32.70, 1:27.03, 1:11.53, 1:20.51, 1:25.18, 1:16.52, 1:34.10, 1:22.20

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:11.53
worst time: 1:34.10

current avg5: 1:22.63 (σ = 1.93)
best avg5: 1:20.74 (σ = 3.54)

current avg12: 1:23.52 (σ = 4.85)
best avg12: 1:23.52 (σ = 4.85)

session avg: 1:23.52 (σ = 4.85)
session mean: 1:23.40


----------



## Henrik (Jan 4, 2012)

Round 64

Goal: sub-60

1:07.51, 54.87, 58.18, 1:02.06, (53.57), 1:02.83, 1:03.83, 55.85, (1:17.89), 59.93, 57.45, 1:16.89 = 1:01.94
Last one was bad, not easy to find edge-pairs, and F2L was bad during 3x3fase.


----------



## otsyke (Jan 4, 2012)

*Round 64:

Average of 12: 1:55.23*

1. 1:44.16 Rw U2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 L R' B' D' U' Fw2 Uw B' U Rw' R U' F' L R Fw2 F Uw' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 R' F' Rw F2 R2 Uw' F' U2 B' L R2 F' D2 R2
2. 1:27.49 Fw Rw2 R' U Fw F2 R2 Uw' R F2 U R' U' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' D2 Rw R Uw' F2 R' Uw U' R' U L Rw2 D' R D2 Fw2 L2 B' L' Fw L2 Rw Fw F2
3. 1:52.46 L' Uw2 B L F2 Uw2 B2 D2 B' Rw' D U2 F2 L2 D L2 Fw' U F2 D2 Fw Rw U L2 R' D' Uw2 F2 Uw2 R B2 Fw Uw2 Rw F Uw U F' Rw' Fw
4. 1:43.38 F L' B2 Fw U B' F R' B2 F R2 Fw' L Fw' F' R D Fw' U R' Uw2 L D F D Fw' Uw' Fw' F' Rw' B2 L' B U B F' Rw U' Fw2 L'
5. 1:44.11 B2 R F' L' D Uw2 B' R2 D L' Rw Uw' F' U R2 B2 Rw2 D L' Rw' B U2 B' L2 Fw' F2 R' Uw2 R2 F D2 R Uw Rw2 D2 U R' B' Uw2 B
6. 1:51.49 D' Rw D F D2 B' U Rw' U B2 Fw2 U2 Fw R Uw2 Rw' F Uw L Rw Fw' F' D R2 D L2 F U2 L' Uw F2 D' U' Fw' Uw2 L Rw Uw2 L U
7. 2:06.40 R B' D2 B Uw2 Rw R' U L2 Rw2 R2 F' L2 Rw' B2 L2 Rw D U' L Rw B Fw2 F U B2 F R D Uw L R Uw L2 U2 Rw2 F2 R' B' L
8. 2:29.13 R D Fw' Rw2 U L' Rw' Fw F' L2 Uw' U L' R' Uw' B D' Uw2 L' Rw Uw' Fw L Fw D Rw2 F2 L Uw2 U' Fw2 F D L2 Rw R U' L B2 F2
9. 1:47.77 Uw Rw R' D2 Rw F2 Uw Rw' F' L' R F L Fw2 D Uw U' L' Fw2 L' Uw R' Fw D2 Uw Rw2 B U2 R2 U L Rw B2 Fw2 Uw L R' B' U2 F
10. 2:00.44 F2 D2 Uw2 U' R' Fw' D R D2 U B F D' B2 Fw F' Uw Fw2 D U Fw L Uw' B2 Fw F2 D' U' R2 D' U2 L B L D' B Rw F R2 D
11. DNF F U L2 R' U Rw2 Uw' B' U2 B2 D B Uw2 Fw' L' F L' Rw D2 Fw2 F R' B L2 R' D Fw' R2 F2 D U2 R' Uw2 B' Fw2 F2 L' D U Fw'
12. 1:52.98 Uw B Fw' U B' Fw2 F' D' Uw' Rw Uw Rw' R2 Uw L2 R2 D' L' F L' Uw' F2 L2 F2 Rw' Uw B Fw2 F2 U' Rw' D' Uw U L B' R2 B2 R2 B'


----------



## zster007 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Round 64: 1.17.74*

1:11.95, 1:19.13, 1:27.29, 1:23.25, 1:16.57, 1:12.38, 1:31.70, 1:15.93, 1:21.17, 1:04.77, 1:06.75, 1:22.97


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 5, 2012)

Round 64, race to sub 45
58.08, 43.53, 58.39, 50.43, 45.46, 51.67, 54.32, 49.61, 46.67, 48.93, (43.41), (1:00.96)= 50.71
pretty bad, counting 2 58s :/


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 5, 2012)

Round 64
1:22.06[o], 1:14.46[o], 1:12.29[o], 1:28.84[op], 1:17.77[p], 1:25.88[o], 1:10.00[p], 1:15.07[x], 1:16.55[p], 1:05.61[p], 1:17.35[x], 1:13.85[p]

Average - 1:16.53

I guess I'll join the race to sub 1 min. I usually average around 1:22 so this is good for me.
I got lucky with parity in the 2nd half.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 5, 2012)

Round 64: 53.63

52.97[OP], DNF(0.27), 54.80[OP], 55.71[P], 1:02.90[OP], 53.38[O], 46.61, 1:00.42[OP], 45.87[O], 53.69, 49.96[O], 44.69

DNF because I solved while this page was open >_> 
Not bad average considering many parities and 2 counting sup-1s


----------



## Selkie (Jan 6, 2012)

Round 64
(Tuesday 2nd January 2012 - Friday 5th January 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
CuberMan 50.71
amostay2004 53.63


*1:00 Goal Race*
masteranders1 59.81 1st Sub Goal Result
Henrik 1:01.94
cube-o-holic 1:16.53
zster007 1:17.74
Selkie 1:23.52


*1:30 Goal Race*
otsyke 1:55.23


*2:00 Goal Race*


*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub40:* yoinneroid 46.55


----------



## Selkie (Jan 6, 2012)

Round 65
(Friday 5th January 2012 - Tuesday 9th January 2012)


Scrambles




B R2 F2 L Rw' R' U' Rw R U2 B Rw2 Uw' L' B' Fw D2 Fw2 F2 D' L D' Fw' Uw2 Fw' L' R2 Fw D' B' Rw R' U' R Fw2 Uw2 Fw Uw2 B Fw'

D Uw2 B F' Rw' Uw B2 F L2 F' L Fw' F L R2 U' Fw2 F2 Uw L2 Rw F' D2 F2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 B2 R F2 Rw2 F R2 Fw' Uw2 L U2 R2 Fw' F'

F' Rw D Uw' L Rw R' D Rw R' U' L2 B2 Fw2 F R2 B Rw2 R2 B D L Rw2 F' D2 Uw2 U' B2 Rw2 R' D Uw' L' B D2 Uw U' Rw Fw2 L

Uw' Rw' U R' D2 B U2 Rw' Uw U' L Rw' B2 Rw2 D2 U2 L' B2 Fw U' F U F Rw Uw R' U' Rw2 Fw2 L2 R2 D2 R2 Fw' F Rw Fw' R D' R

U2 B' Fw' F2 D2 Uw Rw R' F' U2 B2 F' D' U R2 Fw' F' U2 F Uw B' Fw' Rw D2 Rw2 B D2 Uw U' Rw F2 D' Fw R' D Uw' F' Uw' Fw' U

R2 Fw' Rw' Fw2 R F' U' Rw Uw2 B' F L D Uw L Rw2 Fw2 D B2 Fw' F U' R2 D' U' B2 F Uw2 U R2 D' Uw2 U R B Uw2 U R2 Uw' R

Rw2 Fw L' B2 R2 D Uw' F U' B' Fw R' F L' D' B2 U Fw' F Uw2 U' Fw2 R2 F2 R B R2 Uw L D2 Uw' Rw' U' B' Fw D' L' D Uw2 B'

R2 B' Fw F D2 Uw' U' L2 R D2 B D' Uw L' Uw2 R' U' R2 D' F U2 Fw F R2 B2 Fw' Rw2 U2 Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 Rw' Uw' U F' L' R

L Fw2 Uw' Fw2 L' R Uw F Uw2 L2 F D' F Uw Fw' L F D Uw' B' Fw L R2 Fw D2 L B2 D F' D Fw L Fw2 Uw Rw' R' Fw2 D' U Fw

B Fw2 Uw2 L Rw2 D2 Rw' R2 B' U L2 B D2 U Rw2 R' D U' F' D B2 R' D' F R F R' D' L Rw Fw' D2 Uw2 L' Rw' R2 U B F2 Uw'

Uw' L2 F D' Uw B' U' B2 Uw' Rw2 R B' U Fw Rw2 F L Fw Rw' Uw2 R B2 L' F' U Rw' R2 Fw2 R F2 L F L2 B L' Rw' R U' R' U2

L' Fw F Uw U Fw' L2 Rw' D Fw2 L Rw R' F' Rw2 B Rw' R2 Uw B U' Fw L' Uw U' Fw R' Uw U' L' U2 Rw D L2 U' L2 Rw D L2 U


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Round 65
goal: sub1
1:13.70, 1:00.94, 55.68, 57.19, 1:17.32, 1:05.67, 1:08.93, 1:04.07, 57.92, 52.08, 59.42, 56.11 = 1:01.96 avg12

lolfail


----------



## Henrik (Jan 6, 2012)

Round 65

Goal sub-60

(1:11.53), 59.93, 1:01.77, (56.75), 1:01.52, 1:05.77, 1:00.88, 1:02.62, 1:05.95, 58.49, 1:02.98, 1:05.32 = 1:02.52
Never going to get that sub-60 :S


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 7, 2012)

Round 65, Race to sub 45
50.44, 51.80, 55.02, 54.97, 47.21, (45.72), (59.56), 53.78, 55.63, 50.63, 50.21, 47.56= 51.73
bad.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 7, 2012)

round 65, sub 40
40.82, 38.88, (45.63), 43.23, 44.42, 42.10, 44.06, 37.66, 43.71, 44.86, (35.19), 38.18 = 41.79


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jan 7, 2012)

Round 65 - Sub 1:30

Average - 1:40.62

*Times*
1:38.82, 1:33.79, 1:39.97, 1:40.61, *1:27.64*, 1:40.29, 1:35.98, 1:30.60, *2:23.54*, 1:46.58, 1:52.03, 1:47.50

Something weird happened during edge pairing in the ninth solve and I got totally lost. I never really recovered from that horrible solve.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 8, 2012)

Right, I'm joining this to aim for Sub-1. I'm using Yau on red cross.

1:26.20, 1:19.90, 1:33.11, 1:28.93, 1:31.81, 1:39.34, 1:36.69, 1:17.22, 1:34.66, 1:35.15, 1:32.30, 1:28.15

Comments: This is a terribly **** average. I suck at 4x4 and I need to totally retension and lube my cube.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 8, 2012)

Round 65:

50.81[OP], 44.34, 48.92[P], 54.62[OP], 53.28[P], 55.64[OP], 49.55[OP], 47.38, 54.06[OP], 55.46+[P], 1:01.38[OP], 58.43[OP] = *52.82*

Ugh...7 double parities. Didn't do too well towards the end


----------



## Czery (Jan 8, 2012)

1:43.29, 2:09.75, 1:26.89, 1:39.86, 1:30.40, 1:37.45, 1:41.30, 1:52.69, 1:42.29, 1:30.16, 1:37.24, 1:47.51 = 1:40.22 (σ = 6.97)


----------



## zster007 (Jan 8, 2012)

*Round 65:1:15.69*

1:04.40, 1:14.78, 1:07.03, 1:10.10, 1:45.44, 1:22.37, 1:12.94, 1:19.07, 1:15.96, 1:04.76, 2:01.77, 1:01.64


----------



## AndersB (Jan 9, 2012)

Round 65 - Goal sub -2:00
Average: 1:50.90, GRADUATION!

1:52.88[DP], 1:54.72[OP], 1:46.86[DP], 1:22.66[PP], 2:00.53[DP], 2:14.90[DP], 1:34.71[PP], 2:02.99[DP], 1:47.59[OP], 1:51.36[NP], 1:56.85[DP], 1:40.49[NP]

Fails and too many parities:-(. Well, atleast I graduated from the sub -2 race!


----------



## Selkie (Jan 9, 2012)

AndersB said:


> Well, atleast I graduated from the sub -2 race!


 
Hi AndersB,

According to my records this is the second sub goal result with no results over the goal in between and consequently you still need another sub to graduate:-

Round 61: 2:16.21
Round 62: 1:46.10
Round 63: No Entry Time Recorded
Round 64: No Entry Time Recorded
Round 65: 1:50.90

However please do let me know if I have messed up the results in some way.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 9, 2012)

Selkie said:


> Hi AndersB,
> 
> According to my records this is the second sub goal result with no results over the goal in between and consequently you still need another sub to graduate:-
> 
> ...



Meh, I checked it and you seem to be right... Don't know why I thought I had done it thrice, when I think about it now I have only done two which sucks.
Ah well, I'll graduate next time.


----------



## Zoé (Jan 9, 2012)

YATTAAA ! I finally handled in my huge school project today, I can cube again 

So : *Round 65 = 1:06.64*
1:04.15 1:03.52 1:11.38 1:08.13 (1:12.96) 1:08.22 1:07.05 (58.90) 1:04.68 1:06.34 1:01.91 1:11.05

... and I am still wondering how the hell I did a sub-1 avg (and belgian NR) at dutch nationals in December, I'm really not that close to being sub-1 yet


----------



## Selkie (Jan 10, 2012)

*Round 65

Average: 1:21.83*

1:28.28, 1:24.72, 1:26.32, 1:14.92, 1:35.14, 1:15.30, 1:28.82, 1:19.56, 1:12.71, 1:20.12, 1:20.69, 1:19.53

What started as decidedly mediocre actually turned into a good average. Need to try and minimize the number of sup 1:25 solves and I need a few more warm ups too. Don't seem to get flowing on 4x4 until I have done 10 or so.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:12.71
worst time: 1:35.14

current avg5: 1:19.74 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 1:18.33 (σ = 2.16)

current avg12: 1:21.83 (σ = 4.73)
best avg12: 1:21.83 (σ = 4.73)

session avg: 1:21.83 (σ = 4.73)
session mean: 1:22.17



cube-o-holic said:


> I guess I'll join the race to sub 1 min.





Yttrium said:


> Right, I'm joining this to aim for Sub-1. I'm using Yau on red cross.



Nice to see a couple of the UK contingent participating and preparing for Rapidash 2012, game on!


----------



## JasonK (Jan 10, 2012)

Haven't done 4x4 in a while and times have started slipping - need some motivation to practise again 

1:24.48, (1:05.29), 1:14.71, 1:13.79, (1:26.21), 1:07.76, 1:17.01, 1:13.80, 1:22.43, 1:14.14, 1:23.96, 1:13.04 = 1:16.51

The 1:05 should've been like 1:00, but massive pause on PLL cause I couldn't work out if I had parity or not :fp


----------



## Brest (Jan 10, 2012)

Round65
*Average: 1:28.64*


Spoiler



1:25.80 1:33.86 1:21.47 1:27.18 (1:44.14) 1:28.78 1:18.00 (1:15.91) 1:22.04 1:37.58 1:38.67 1:33.06

Mean: 1:28.87
Best Time: 1:15.91
Median: 1:27.98
Worst Time: 1:44.14
Standard deviation: 8.40


----------



## Selkie (Jan 10, 2012)

Round 65
(Friday 5th January 2012 - Tuesday 9th January 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
CuberMan 51.73
amostay2004 52.82


*1:00 Goal Race*
masteranders1 1:01.96
Henrik 1:02.52
Zoé 1:06.64
zster007 1:15.69
WTF2L? 1:16.51
Selkie 1:21.83
Yttrium 1:30.69


*1:30 Goal Race*
Brest 1:28.64 1st Sub Goal Result
Czery 1:40.22
MeshuggahX 1:40.62


*2:00 Goal Race*
AndersB 1:50.90 2nd Sub Goal Result


*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub40:* yoinneroid 41.79


----------



## Selkie (Jan 10, 2012)

Round 66
(Tuesday 9th January 2012 - Friday 12th January 2012)


Scrambles




L' R2 U L Uw' U2 F2 D' Uw' R2 B Rw D2 Rw' F2 Rw Fw2 U B2 Fw2 F2 L' Uw U L Uw U2 Rw Uw2 U Fw' L' F R' Uw' Rw2 R Fw' F L2

D2 Uw' U B L' F2 Uw2 B Fw U' Rw' Uw2 L D' R2 U' R' F' Uw B D' Fw2 Uw2 L2 B Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 B Uw' F2 L' R' D B2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Rw' B'

R2 Uw' U' Rw R D' Uw Fw' U R2 F L R Fw U' R B' L2 Rw' Fw2 F' Uw2 B2 R Fw U R' D2 Uw2 U Rw2 D2 U2 B' L' D' L' Rw R' B2

R' B2 D' L' U' Fw2 U L' F D' Uw2 U' F2 R' B' Fw2 Uw2 B' R U' R U' Rw Fw' L R2 Fw2 L' R D' Uw' L Rw' R2 Fw' L' Rw2 B D' Uw2

L' U L' U B' L' D Uw2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 U' B R2 B' R F U B2 L' Uw' L' Rw F L' Fw' L2 Fw' U2 L2 B' F' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' U B2 R D2 U'

D' U Rw' R' D' Uw' Rw2 R2 F2 R2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 U B' F D' B2 D Uw L' Rw2 R' Fw' L D' L' Rw2 D Rw Uw' B' Fw' Uw L2 Uw R2 U' Rw' R

B' F' L' D' Uw2 F2 D2 U2 R' D' L2 B2 F2 L2 R' U' Fw D2 B Fw2 F' L R2 B D' Fw' U' F' L2 U Rw2 D Uw2 Fw' Uw' B' Uw B L Rw

D2 B2 Fw2 L2 B Fw2 Rw D2 B2 Fw' R' D2 B L' Rw B2 Fw R2 D F' Uw' L Rw Uw2 Fw' L2 B R Fw2 L2 D U2 F D2 Uw' U2 L' R2 U' F

Rw D2 Fw' Rw Uw' L D Uw' U' R2 D U2 F2 L' F' D2 U' Fw' Uw' F' Rw' U' F' Rw' R2 B2 Uw' R' Uw2 B' R B L' Uw B' Fw2 F Uw2 U L2

Fw D2 Fw2 F L' R2 Uw2 Fw2 U' Rw D' L' Uw2 R F L' Rw Uw2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 U' R B2 R B F L2 Uw' U' L Rw' Uw2 U2 R Uw' F' Uw Fw' Uw

U B' U F' D' B L F2 L' Rw' B2 Rw' D2 U L U' L' Uw U B Fw' R2 B L2 B2 L2 Rw2 R B2 F L2 D' R' B2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U2

B R F2 Rw2 R B Fw F L Uw' U L2 Rw' R U B F R D Uw B L' Uw F2 U B Rw D2 Uw' F2 R B2 L' U' L Rw D' Uw' U R2


----------



## zster007 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Round 66: 1:10.97*

1:18.35, 1:01.01, 1:23.26, 1:02.74, 1:15.39, 1:16.37, 1:19.99, 1:10.58, 1:03.63, 1:06.89, 1:11.21, 1:04.52

comment: that may be a personal best average of 12. not 100% sure though.


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 11, 2012)

Round 66, race to sub 45
46.38, 54.63, 54.86, 48.80, (1:01.61), (39.47), 50.15, 52.25+, 48.11, 58.59, 43.41, 48.30= 50.55
fail, counting 58s and 2 54s


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 11, 2012)

Round 66:

50.48, 57.02[OP], 47.51, 59.72[OP], 57.22[OP], 46.67[P], 53.69[P], 45.04[P], 47.24[P], 50.02[OP], 1:00.73[O], 45.17 =* 51.47*

Had some fails. Gonna try to roll this now


----------



## zipzap321 (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 66:
*1:20.99*
1:29.48, (1:04.02), 1:29.75, 1:14.94, 1:08.33, 1:36.85, 1:11.70, 1:29.51, 1:22.51, 1:17.63, 1:09.19, (1:36.91)


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 12, 2012)

round 66, sub 40
46.16, (35.04), 45.08, 40.14, 40.65, 41.15, 45.35, 45.45, 46.75, 40.68, (49.21), 39.91 = 43.13


----------



## AndersB (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 66 - Race to sub -2:00


1:44.15[DP], 1:32.42[NP], 1:36.25[NP], 1:54.56[OP], 1:30.85[DP], 1:40.61[PP], 1:45.14[OP], 1:41.63[PP], 1:50.12[OP], 1:39.70[NP], 1:22.87[NP], 1:43.86[OP]

Damn parity on last solve, would have been sub 1:40 without it-.-
But graduation and avg12 PB!


----------



## Selkie (Jan 12, 2012)

*Round 66

Average: 1:24.25*

1:13.42, 1:28.62, 1:24.36, 1:26.09, 1:15.24, 1:30.56, 1:23.78, 1:22.05, 1:23.60, 1:40.06, 1:22.83, 1:25.34

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:13.42
worst time: 1:40.06

current avg5: 1:23.92 (σ = 1.05)
best avg5: 1:21.90 (σ = 4.76)

current avg12: 1:24.25 (σ = 3.90)
best avg12: 1:24.25 (σ = 3.90)

session avg: 1:24.25 (σ = 3.90)
session mean: 1:24.66


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 66
*Average of 12: 1:51.16* 
1. 2:00.07
2. 1:45.06
3. 1:44.10
4. 1:56.60
5. 1:37.06
6. 2:00.50
7. (1:24.40)
8. 1:38.96
9. 1:59.11
10. 1:51.95
11. 1:58.18
12. (2:27.93)


----------



## Henrik (Jan 13, 2012)

Round 66:

goal: sub-60

1:08.84, (1:19.87), 1:02.75, 1:09.28, 1:03.43, 1:00.19, 57.82, 1:04.32, 1:01.54, 1:13.56, 1:08.40, (46.52) =1:05.01
My worst avg I think on 4x4 race, two sub-60s the last (46) is PB, centers swaped on tooooo many solves, warmup had more sub-60 in 4 solves than this!!!
ARRFFGGG


----------



## Zoé (Jan 13, 2012)

*Round 66 = 1:06.95*
1:07.08 1:10.53 1:06.80 1:06.69 1:02.46 1:05.59 1:03.78 1:09.06 1:08.88 1:08.65 (1:10.55) (1:00.07)


----------



## Selkie (Jan 13, 2012)

Round 66
(Tuesday 9th January 2012 - Friday 12th January 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
CuberMan 50.55
amostay2004 51.47


*1:00 Goal Race*
Henrik 1:05.01
Zoé 1:06.95
zster007 1:10.97
zipzap321 1:20.99
Selkie 1:24.25


*1:30 Goal Race*
vlarsen 1:51.16


*2:00 Goal Race*
AndersB 1:40.47 GRADUATED


*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub40:* yoinneroid 43.13



*AndersB *Graduated from the sub 2m goal band, congratulations! We look forward to seeing you in the race to 1m30s if you still wish to compete.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 13, 2012)

Round 67
(Friday 12th January 2012 - Tuesday 16th January 2012)


Scrambles




D' F Rw' R B' D2 B' R2 B F D B2 Uw' R Fw' Uw' F' Uw' F L' Rw R2 Fw' L Fw D2 R2 F D' Uw U' Rw2 Fw F' Rw B' Fw' U' B' Fw

Fw' F Rw' D' F' D Uw' B2 U Rw F' L Rw2 D U2 Fw2 D U' Rw B2 Fw2 Rw' B' L R D2 Fw L Rw2 Uw2 L' Rw' R2 Fw2 U R' F D2 Uw2 L2

L Rw' Fw U' L B D2 B Rw' U' Fw2 F' Uw' L2 D U B' Fw' F' Rw Uw U B Rw R2 Uw R Fw' L2 Rw2 B' Fw2 F' L2 F' Uw U Rw2 R2 Uw2

Rw2 Uw' F' U' B' D2 L2 R2 D' Rw' R2 D2 Uw2 L2 F L2 Rw F L2 F2 Uw B' U2 L2 B2 D' U F2 R2 B L' D F2 R2 F' Uw2 Fw2 D' Uw2 U'

R2 D L Fw D' L2 D2 U' R' B2 L' D' L Uw U L R D' U L D U' R' Uw2 R' Fw D U' F2 D F Uw' F L' Rw U Fw2 L2 B2 F'

L' Rw R Uw2 U' F Rw Fw F' Uw' F2 Uw' U' Rw2 B Uw R Fw2 Uw' U' F' Uw' L' Rw' R Uw B Rw R' Uw U L Rw R' D2 U' Rw D2 B F'

Rw B' Rw B2 D' L Uw2 B D2 B F L Rw Uw' B2 F' R' B2 L' Fw' F2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw' R' B2 Fw' Rw' R' Fw' Rw2 B2 D2 U2 L R Fw Uw B2

L D Fw L Rw B Fw' D2 B2 F Uw' Rw' R2 F2 Rw' F U' L' R B' L' Uw2 L2 U L2 F R D L Rw Fw' F' L' B' L' F' L Rw' B R'

Fw' U' Rw' B2 D2 Uw Rw' B2 L' Uw B R2 B' U2 R2 D' Rw B' F' D2 Uw' U2 Rw Uw2 U' L' D R' B2 F R' U B2 Fw2 L2 D2 Fw2 F2 R U'

Uw' F' U L' Uw' L2 R Fw' F L2 Uw' B F' Uw' R2 Fw' F2 U' Fw' R' D2 Fw D Uw2 B2 Uw2 U Rw' Uw2 R D U' Rw2 R D' R2 Uw2 U' B2 Uw'

Uw' B2 D' R' D U2 B' F2 R D' U2 Rw Fw U L D L' R2 Fw F2 Rw2 U' B Uw2 F' Rw' R' Uw B' Uw U2 B D' B' D U L D2 Uw2 U

Uw B' Uw2 B2 Rw' D2 Uw2 U L2 R' Fw R' F Rw D' Fw Rw' R2 B' L2 D B Uw U L Rw' Fw R2 D L2 B' F2 Rw2 Uw' R U2 Rw2 R2 Fw Uw


----------



## AndersB (Jan 13, 2012)

Selkie said:


> *AndersB *Graduated from the sub 2m goal band, congratulations! We look forward to seeing you in the race to 1m30s if you still wish to compete.


 
You bet! :-D

ROUND 67 - Race to sub -1:30
Result: 1:43.21

1:28.77, 1:54.09, 1:31.70, 1:37.28, 1:44.55, 2:12.47[FAIL], 1:38.54, 1:57.13, 1:25.32, 1:47.35, 1:49.39, 1:43.27

Way too many mistakes and shitty paritites :-(


----------



## Czery (Jan 14, 2012)

Round 67
*Average: 1:34.71*
1. 1:51.30 
2. 1:52.76 
3. 1:16.63 
4. (1:14.23[PLL skip]) 
5. 1:37.15 
6. 1:30.70 
7. 1:27.44 
8. (2:02.93) 
9. 1:25.04 
10. 1:36.96 
11. 1:31.66 
12. 1:37.41 

Those parities totally screwed me up.


----------



## Henrik (Jan 14, 2012)

Round 67
Goal sub-60

52.82, 53.55, 1:04.34, (48.52), 1:03.69, 54.71, 52.04, 1:00.88, 56.99, 54.41, (1:11.17), 1:02.13 = 57.56
Yay finally!!! too bad about my 1:11 but yay for sub-50 !


----------



## emolover (Jan 14, 2012)

Since I have concluded that I suck at 4x4, I am joining again and I am going to use a new method. I will only be using Yau.

Sub 1

1:15.75

1:22.18, 1:04.63, 1:11.61, 1:08.24, 1:29.55, 1:15.32, 1:07.90, 1:12.94, 1:17.28, 1:28.11, 1:27.98, 1:05.98

No sup 1:30's at least.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 67 - Sub 1:30

Average - 1:40.70

*Times*
1:30.30, 1:43.04, 1:39.57, DNF(0.01), 1:29.19, 1:45.68, 1:37.16, 1:33.71, 1:52.46, 1:36.27, *1:22.44*, *1:59.59*

Without the stupid DNF it probably would have been sub 1:40 at least. The DNF was because my keyboard wasn't working properly so the timer never even started. The last solve was also really bad.


----------



## Zoé (Jan 15, 2012)

*Round 67 = 1:05.41*
1:08.08 1:10.18 1:04.65 1:03.28 1:10.94 (1:13.72) 1:05.69 1:03.91 1:02.33 1:02.68 (1:00.58) 1:02.36
The ending was nice


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 67

51.75[P], 1:02.66[O], 58.32[O], 54.27[P], 1:00.73[OP], 57.03, 49.60, 55.10[O], 48.96, 57.55, 46.96, 55.83[P] = 54.91

Bad. Should've done some warmup solves first..cube was really locky.


----------



## Brest (Jan 15, 2012)

Round 67
*Average: 1:27.94*


Spoiler



1:26.26 1:27.98 1:25.97 1:19.44 1:34.67 1:22.71 1:27.29 (1:18.88) 1:28.46 1:33.79 1:32.82 (1:36.27)

Mean: 1:27.88
Best Time: 1:18.88
Median: 1:27.64
Worst Time: 1:36.27
Standard deviation: 5.49


----------



## Selkie (Jan 16, 2012)

*Round 67

Average: 1:25.94*

1:20.08, 1:17.06, 1:26.26, 1:21.80, 1:27.74, 1:29.17, 1:35.24, 1:29.53, 1:47.06, 1:28.81, 1:15.66, 1:23.72

Solves 5-10 were just shocking. Very disappointing average.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 16, 2012)

*Round 67*

best avg5: 1:17.94 (σ = 3.52)
*current avg12: 1:23.26 (σ = 5.16)*
1:25.27, 1:21.00, 1:29.52, 1:22.30, 1:29.21, 1:21.68, 1:29.83, 1:10.18, 1:17.15, 1:21.78, 1:29.96, 1:14.88

I'm gonna keep jumping in and out of this whenever I have time.


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 67
*Average of 12: 1:52.32* 
1. 2:07.34
2. 1:38.43
3. 1:50.06
4. 1:39.71
5. 1:44.50
6. 2:01.45
7. 1:41.73
8. 2:00.07
9. 1:55.07
10. (2:59.59)
11. (1:31.31)
12. 2:04.79


----------



## zster007 (Jan 16, 2012)

*Round 67: 1:13.64*

1:11.97, 1:18.61, 1:11.12, 1:09.01, 1:15.12, 1:17.19, 1:09.88, 1:12.81, 1:04.92, 1:17.21, 1:13.43, 1:20.41


----------



## Selkie (Jan 17, 2012)

Round 67
(Friday 12th January 2012 - Tuesday 16th January 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
amostay2004 54.91


*1:00 Goal Race*
Henrik 57.56 1st Sub Goal Result
Zoé 1:05.41
zster007 1:!3.64
emolover 1:15.75
Yttrium 1:23.26
Selkie 1:25.94


*1:30 Goal Race*
Brest 1:27.94 2nd Sub Goal Result
Czery 1:34.71
MeshuggahX 1:40.70
AndersB 1:43.21
vlarsen 1:52.52


*2:00 Goal Race*


*Custom Goal Band Participants*


----------



## Selkie (Jan 17, 2012)

Round 68
(Tuesday 16th January 2012 - Friday 19th January 2012)


Scrambles




R2 D' Uw' Fw' U B' Uw2 F2 D2 R' Fw Rw' R2 F2 D U F2 D' F2 Rw' D2 B2 F' R Uw L B2 F' U' Rw Fw R' F2 D R' Uw2 B2 L Rw' Uw2

F2 R Fw2 Rw2 R D Uw Fw' F' Rw' D B Rw2 R D L' Rw' D' Fw2 Uw F U2 Rw Uw2 B F2 Uw2 L2 U2 B2 Uw' R' B' Fw Rw R2 D' L' Uw2 L'

L' R' Uw L' U2 Rw2 F' R' F' D' F2 U2 F2 D' U' B2 R' Uw2 L Rw' R Uw' Fw' F2 L2 Fw F2 D2 B2 D2 U' R B2 R2 D2 U L B2 U' B'

B Rw2 D' Rw Uw2 Rw' R' U' L2 R' Uw L' R2 Uw' U Rw U L2 Rw' R Uw L2 B2 L2 B' Uw B2 Fw' L Rw B R F' L F2 U2 Rw2 R' Uw2 U

Rw' R' D2 Uw F' D' B' F' R' U' B F' U2 B2 Uw' B D2 B R' D2 Uw' U L' Rw R U' F R' D' R U' B L2 Fw2 L' F Uw R' B' U

R' Fw R2 B Fw' R Uw Rw' D2 Fw F' U2 L Fw2 Rw' R' F' D' Fw2 U2 B2 D2 Uw' B Fw U B2 Fw2 U F D' Fw' F Rw B' Fw2 D2 U' L Fw2

D Uw B2 Rw' R2 U2 R' B' Uw2 U2 L' Rw' Fw D2 Uw R2 Fw' Rw' D2 U2 B Rw2 U' Rw' R' D' Uw2 U2 L2 D2 Uw' U2 L' Rw F2 U B2 Fw2 F2 U

U B2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' F Rw' D' L2 Fw' U B2 Uw' U' B2 Fw Rw' D2 Uw' U2 Fw2 L Rw2 R' D' L' D2 B Fw' Rw Fw2 D' B2 R' F L2 R' B'

B Uw2 B D2 B2 Fw' U' F2 U2 Rw Uw2 L B' Rw D2 Uw2 U2 B F2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' F' D' U2 B2 D Fw D2 B' Rw2 F2 Uw' L Fw' L' R' Fw' R U2

D' Uw Fw L2 B' D' Uw' R2 B' Fw' F L Uw' Rw' D2 F2 U' B Fw Rw' D' Rw2 Uw2 L B U L' Uw2 U' Rw' U2 L' R B F Uw U B' F2 Rw2

L2 Rw2 F' Rw D2 Uw2 L' Uw' Fw' F2 Uw2 L D U' B2 F D Uw Fw' U' L2 Rw2 Fw L' D' L F2 Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw Rw' Uw Rw2 D F R F' Rw U2

D Fw' F R' F Uw U' Rw R' D' U L2 Rw' R F2 R D2 F D' F2 U2 B D2 Fw2 L' B2 L2 Rw R Fw Uw2 B Fw F' R U2 L' U2 L' Fw


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 17, 2012)

racing to sub 1:30
Average of 12: 1:48.541
1. 1:56.328 
2. 1:46.243 
3. 2:01.314
4. (2:09.518 
5. 1:36.131 
6. 1:44.364 
7. 1:36.516 
8. (1:32.750) 
9. 1:53.130
10.1:54.804 
11. 1:45.963
12. 1:50.641
parity on 11/12 solves


----------



## Brest (Jan 17, 2012)

Round 68
*Average: 1:25.06*


Spoiler



1:19.08 1:17.35 (1:16.71) (1:36.69) 1:35.62 1:18.39 1:23.49 1:26.66 1:22.95 1:18.74 1:34.28 1:34.04

Mean: 1:25.33
Best Time: 1:16.71
Median: 1:23.22
Worst Time: 1:36.69
Standard deviation: 7.47


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 18, 2012)

round 68, sub 40
34.40, (44.18), 39.79, 34.65, 38.73, 42.23, 43.41, 42.76, 35.95, 41.66, (33.70), 36.18 = 38.98

pb :O


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jan 18, 2012)

Round 68 - Sub 1:30

Average - 1:37.86

*Times*
1:53.01, 1:30.11, *1:13.77*, *1:57.01*, 1:33.46, 1:37.86, 1:51.80, 1:27.39, 1:30.90, 1:43.30, 1:21.05, 1:49.71


----------



## zster007 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Round 68: 1:17.63*

1:25.37, 1:26.05, 1:11.13, 1:33.37, 1:06.04, 1:29.61, 1:20.73, 1:11.38, 1:09.50, 1:18.43, 1:11.15, 1:12.90


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 19, 2012)

Round 68: *1:55.40*
2:13.75, 1:39.25, 2:00.10, 1:38.42, (1:36.26), (2:18.92), 1:44.34, 1:52.85, 2:14.51, 2:06.76, 1:50.50, 1:53.54


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 20, 2012)

round 68, sub 45
53.60, 48.65, 46.73, 50.49, (56.07), (38.58), 47.69, 49.98, 49.44, 52.84, 50.18, 48.65= 49.83


----------



## Selkie (Jan 20, 2012)

*Round 68

Average: 1:19.90*

1:10.46, 1:22.53, 1:31.04, 1:09.77, 1:24.52, 1:20.97, 1:22.44, 1:11.34, 1:26.85, 1:20.81, 1:18.63, 1:20.49

Very pleased, a pb ao12 and first ao12 under 1:20

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:09.77
worst time: 1:31.04

current avg5: 1:19.98 (σ = 0.96)
best avg5: 1:18.25 (σ = 4.92)

current avg12: 1:19.90 (σ = 4.99)
best avg12: 1:19.90 (σ = 4.99)

session avg: 1:19.90 (σ = 4.99)
session mean: 1:19.99


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 20, 2012)

Round 68:

52.37, 46.80[O], 54.54[OP], 1:08.84, 49.81, 50.09[P], 49.62, 45.59[P], 46.06[O], 51.61[OP], 45.92, 46.22 =* 49.30*

Wooo sub-50 =D Quite lucky with parities


----------



## Henrik (Jan 20, 2012)

Round 68
Goal sub- 60

1:01.79, 57.48, 59.32, (1:15.18), 1:04.66, 1:08.20, 1:04.05, 1:06.60, (55.72), 57.82, 1:10.53, 1:03.08 = 1:03.35
No practice all week


----------



## Zoé (Jan 20, 2012)

*Round 68 = 1:06.95*
(1:13.28), (1:00.38), 1:01.66, 1:07.26, 1:05.37, 1:02.31, 1:04.70, 1:11.24, 1:12.12, 1:09.26, 1:07.46, 1:08.14


----------



## Diniz (Jan 20, 2012)

Round68: Sub45: 54.97
54.49, 48.81, 51.34, 58.20, 1:00.52, 59.96, (1:03.59), (46.75), 53.75, 51.82, 59.39, 51.41


----------



## Selkie (Jan 20, 2012)

Round 68
(Tuesday 16th January 2012 - Friday 19th January 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
amostay2004 49.30
CuberMan 49.83
Diniz 54.97


*1:00 Goal Race*
Henrik 1:03.35
Zoé 1:06.95
zster007 1:17.63
Selkie 1:19.90


*1:30 Goal Race*
Brest 1:25.06 GRADUATED
MeshuggahX 1:37.86
cubecraze1 1:48.54
vlarsen 1:55.40


*2:00 Goal Race*


*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub40:* yoinneroid 38.98 1st Sub Goal Result


*Brest* gratuated from the 1 minute 30 second goal band, congratutaions! We look forward to seeing you in the race to sub 1 minute if you still wish to compete.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 20, 2012)

Round 69
(Friday 19th January 2012 - Tuesday 23rd January 2012)


Scrambles




Fw2 R U2 B2 F U F R2 B2 U' R2 B F2 D' Uw2 L' B2 F' U2 Fw2 L Rw' D Uw' B' D2 Uw' U2 L Rw2 D2 L2 Rw Fw2 R' D' Rw2 U' Rw' F2

Uw R' U2 L' B' F' Rw' B2 Fw D L Rw2 Uw' B' Uw2 R Uw2 Rw2 R2 Fw' F' Rw D F Rw2 R F2 Rw' Fw L2 Fw L2 D2 Uw2 Rw' F' Rw' Uw2 B2 F2

B Fw2 F Rw' D Uw2 L F2 L' R B' D Rw2 B2 F' L2 B2 F U' B R D' U' F' D2 L' Fw2 Rw Uw' Rw' Uw U' L2 R' U2 F2 D' Uw' B' Fw'

Rw U' B Fw' L Rw2 F' Rw Fw2 F D2 R2 B' Fw' L' B L2 U R2 D' L2 Rw D' U' B F2 L2 Fw Rw2 B Rw F D2 R2 Fw L' B2 F2 D2 R2

Rw2 R B2 U L' Rw D Fw' L' Rw2 B' Fw2 Rw' Fw L' Uw2 Fw U F2 L' U B2 Fw Uw L2 Fw' Rw2 F Uw2 L2 R2 Fw2 Rw B2 R' U B2 Fw' Uw' F2

D R F2 R2 D' B Fw' F' U Rw R2 Fw2 L' B' Fw2 F' U2 B L2 Uw Rw U' L D U R' Fw2 Rw' Uw Fw F' L U' L Rw U L2 Fw2 Rw2 D

Rw R' B2 Fw2 R' D Rw U2 R2 F' L' Rw B' Fw2 L' Fw' Uw F' L' Rw2 B2 F' Uw2 R' F Rw2 D2 U L2 Fw2 L2 Uw Rw2 B Fw' D' F2 D L Rw'

Fw' R' Uw' Rw D B Fw' F Uw' U Rw2 R U' Fw F2 L' D2 L' R' Fw Uw' U' Rw' Uw2 Rw' B U' B Fw F' R2 Fw R' Uw2 U' Rw D R2 Fw Rw'

U Rw R D' F' D Uw2 Fw' L2 R' F2 L' Rw2 U' B2 Fw2 U F Uw2 L Fw' L Rw B D L2 Rw D2 L Uw U' F D2 Rw' R Fw2 D2 Uw U Rw2

Uw2 B D L' R2 B Uw B2 D' L' D2 Rw2 R' Fw' F' L2 R2 B' Fw F2 D' Uw' U2 F D Fw L' B D' Uw2 U' B F2 L2 R Fw2 F D' Uw2 R2

D Uw2 B Fw2 F2 Uw B2 R' Uw' R' Uw2 U L' D U F' L' Rw2 R2 F2 D' U2 B Fw L Fw2 U L U Fw Uw' R Uw U Rw' B' Rw' U2 F2 L

Uw2 R U2 Fw Rw D' R2 D2 Uw2 R F2 D2 F' D2 U' Rw' D L2 R2 D Uw2 U Fw' F2 R D F2 U2 Rw D Fw2 L2 Fw' L2 B Fw' F Uw' U Fw'


----------



## Czery (Jan 20, 2012)

ROUND 69 

*Average: 1:30.32*
1. 1:29.54 
2. 1:20.44 
3. 1:35.30 
4. 1:27.98 
5. (1:17.06) 
6. 1:23.03 
7. 1:24.07 
8. (1:49.71) 
9. 1:40.99 
10. 1:41.38 
11. 1:37.39 
12. 1:23.03 

DOi. That is thirty miliseconds from my goal.


----------



## Henrik (Jan 21, 2012)

Round 69

Goal: sub-60

59.35, 1:01.45, 1:03.67, (1:12.03), 1:01.14, 1:07.46, 58.06, 58.68, 58.11, 59.16, (52.27), 52.31 = 59.94
Fantastic 2nd half !!! two 52s in a row! yay.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 22, 2012)

round 69, sub 40
44.60, 45.14, (33.28), 41.41, 41.98+, 46.39, 33.73, (48.81), 45.84, 37.76, 43.00, 45.41 = 42.53


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 22, 2012)

round 69, sub 45
49.97, 50.48, 55.32, 47.42, 59.17, 53.22, 51.34, 50.58, 47.16, (46.29), 50.31, (59.38)= 51.50


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 22, 2012)

*Round 69* - Sub 1:00

current avg5: 1:18.12 (σ = 4.53)
best avg5: 1:14.99 (σ = 1.05)

*current avg12: 1:18.63 (σ = 6.66)*
best avg12: 1:18.63 (σ = 6.66)

(1:26.42), 1:08.13, (1:06.77), 1:23.18, 1:25.16, 1:26.08, 1:13.94, 1:15.01, 1:16.03, 1:23.31, 1:10.48, 1:24.95

By my current standards this is bad. It got better towards the end. 1:06 was DP.


----------



## zster007 (Jan 22, 2012)

*Round 69: 1:10.60*

1:15.40, 1:08.75, 1:02.94, 1:15.28, 1:07.15, 1:23.45, 1:05.04, 1:17.10, 1:10.37, 1:08.15, 1:08.51, 1:10.26


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 23, 2012)

Round 69: *1:48.75*
(2:31.48), 1:44.18, 1:49.23, 1:39.25, 1:54.64, 2:06.32, (1:37.89), 1:42.56, 1:44.51, 1:43.79, 1:46.62, 1:56.37


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jan 24, 2012)

Round 69

Average: 1:58.37
2:12.85, 1:42.04, 1:59.75, 1:48.42, 2:13.80, 1:49.36, 2:08.79, (2:36.65), (1:40.37), 2:14.67, 1:51.95, 1:42.11
Terrible. Just terrible. :fp


----------



## Selkie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Round 69

Average: 1:23.77*

1:18.55, 1:33.26, 1:32.89, 1:27.16, 1:24.48, 1:14.77, 1:23.31, 1:15.47, 1:16.14, 1:29.85, 1:24.57, 1:25.27

Some really bad solves in there! 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:14.77
worst time: 1:33.26

current avg5: 1:22.00 (σ = 4.15)
best avg5: 1:18.31 (σ = 3.55)

current avg12: 1:23.77 (σ = 5.38)
best avg12: 1:23.77 (σ = 5.38)

session avg: 1:23.77 (σ = 5.38)
session mean: 1:23.81


----------



## Selkie (Jan 24, 2012)

Round 69
(Friday 19th January 2012 - Tuesday 23rd January 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
CuberMan 51.50


*1:00 Goal Race*
Henrik 59.94 1st Sub Goal Result
zster007 1:10.60
Yttrium 1:18.63
Selkie 1:23.77


*1:30 Goal Race*
Czery 1:30.32
vlarsen 1:48.75
uyneb2000 1:58.37


*2:00 Goal Race*


*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub40:* yoinneroid 42.53


----------



## Selkie (Jan 24, 2012)

Round 70
(Tuesday 23rd January 2012 - Friday 26th January 2012)


Scrambles




Uw' L' D2 Rw2 D U L R' D2 Uw' B2 Rw2 R D F D' Fw F R2 B2 D' U Fw2 L2 Fw' L Rw2 R Uw' F' U F2 R2 F' Uw U2 B2 Uw2 F2 D2

Fw2 Uw' R2 D2 B2 Rw' Uw2 L Uw Rw D U2 B' Fw2 D2 Uw2 U' R' F2 D L R B F2 L Rw2 D' R U2 L' Fw2 Rw R' F R D' B Uw' U' Rw'

F2 D' Rw2 R2 F2 D' R' Uw2 R2 B' Fw F2 L2 B' Fw2 F L' F R2 F' D' Uw' Rw' B' R2 U2 Fw' Rw' R2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 U' F2 D2 U' F' Uw B2 F'

D' Uw2 Fw' F' U' B2 D' Uw2 Rw2 D2 L2 D' Rw2 U2 F' D' B2 R2 B L' F Rw F2 R2 Fw2 L Rw' B D Rw Fw D' Uw' U2 B' Rw2 R2 B Rw' R'

B' D2 Uw Fw2 D2 U Fw R2 Uw L2 U' B' D F2 Rw2 Uw2 U' L2 Uw B' Fw' F R2 B D' Rw' D Rw2 D2 U F2 Rw Fw F2 D2 R2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw'

Fw2 D Uw Fw2 R2 B' F2 R F Uw' Fw' D B2 Fw2 D' U' L2 Rw' F2 Rw' Fw L2 R' Uw2 L2 B2 Fw' Rw R2 D2 Uw2 B' Fw F' Uw2 L' Rw2 Fw Rw2 R

Uw' B R B2 Fw2 F D' Fw2 L' U' L' R B2 F2 D' U2 Rw' R2 B' Rw' B' F' L Rw D2 Rw2 R Fw2 R2 U2 L' B Fw' D Rw U Fw L B2 R2

Uw' Rw B F2 U L2 D2 Rw' R' Fw' Rw B Uw Rw' U2 L2 B D B Fw D R Fw2 D U B2 Rw2 R Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 B2 L Rw B F Uw' U B'

U' Fw' L' Rw' R' B F L' D Uw2 U2 L Rw R2 Uw U2 R' Fw' U2 Fw' L' Rw F' D Uw' U2 B' F' R2 B2 Uw U B Uw2 U2 R D U2 B2 Uw

L2 Rw R' B' Uw2 U' Rw R2 D2 R' U' Fw U' L Rw' Fw2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 F Uw' U2 B' L D' Fw D Rw Uw Rw' F' Rw' Fw2 F2 D' Rw Fw2 U B Fw2

Fw F2 Rw' U2 B' R' B2 Fw' F' D2 Uw2 U Fw' D2 U F Uw' B' R' B D2 F L' Uw L U2 L2 U L2 F' Uw2 R2 B' F' D2 Uw R Uw' F' Rw

D' R' D Fw' F' L Rw R F' U2 L D2 Fw2 D U' B Uw L' R B R2 Fw Rw' Uw' L Rw' U2 L2 D' L' Uw2 L Uw U' B2 Fw' F Rw R Uw2


----------



## zster007 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Round 70: 1:16.13*

1:17.95, 1:03.64, 1:19.08, 1:22.07, 1:22.11, 1:18.84, 1:22.64, 1:14.09, 1:16.79, 1:02.14, 1:11.88, 1:14.81


----------



## Henrik (Jan 25, 2012)

Selkie said:


> Round 69
> (Friday 19th January 2012 - Tuesday 23rd January 2012)
> 
> Results
> ...


 
It is my 2nd Sub goal result, but okay, I'll stay here longer, if you really want me to. 

Or do they have to be in a row?

Round 70

Goal sub-60

1:08.58, 56.26, 1:06.08, 1:01.89, 1:05.65, 1:02.31, 1:07.72, (54.02), (DNF(1:35.09)), 1:30.84, 1:04.05, 1:05.10 => 1:06.85
WTF mess up in centers and edgeparing on DNF and then pop on the one after!!! OLL-Parity on all! maybe the 54 was without. Arg.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 26, 2012)

ROUND 70

1:13.77, 1:25.79, 1:08.70, 1:24.26, 1:05.85, 1:22.52, 1:02.96, 1:09.82, 1:14.66, 1:23.94, 1:30.01, 1:16.49
*current avg12: 1:16.58 (σ = 7.21)*
best avg5: 1:10.11 (σ = 4.41)


----------



## Selkie (Jan 26, 2012)

*Round 70

Average: 1:21.13*

1:23.50, 1:18.36, 1:18.46, 1:18.63, 1:27.00, 1:22.00, 1:21.19, 1:11.86, 1:26.22, 1:24.04, 1:53.87, 1:11.46

Quite a normal average on current times but still consistency problems that does disappoint me.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:11.46
worst time: 1:53.87

current avg5: 1:20.71 (σ = 6.32)
best avg5: 1:19.70 (σ = 1.63)

current avg12: 1:21.13 (σ = 4.27)
best avg12: 1:21.13 (σ = 4.27)

session avg: 1:21.13 (σ = 4.27)
session mean: 1:23.05




Henrik said:


> It is my 2nd Sub goal result, but okay, I'll stay here longer, if you really want me to.
> 
> Or do they have to be in a row?



Whilst that would be a great way of keeping good competitors in the race, unfortunately it is because they have to be consecutive. However I can see how it is misleading, I'll starting marking as consecutive in the results to help. With your recent results it shouldn't be long till you graduate and can leave .. or stay for the race to sub 45 even


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 26, 2012)

round 69, sub 40
46.69, 48.02, (48.44), 39.79, (33.74), 38.45, 38.01, 37.43, 39.21, 40.69, 42.38, 47.32 = 41.80

lol avg, i mean those bad solves at the beginning and the very last solve could lead to sub 42 avg, i thought it won't even be sub 43


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 27, 2012)

Round 47, sub 45
47.53, 43.62, 49.80, 44.90, 45.19, (1:03.84), 54.95, (39.33), 44.93, 49.91, 45.93, 42.22= 46.90 yay


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 27, 2012)

I hope it's not too late for me to join 

Round 70 Goal: sub-1

Average of 12: 1:08.02

1:15.49, (1:23.98), 1:07.22, 1:08.23, 1:20.73, 1:01.65, 57.39, (54.23), 1:17.49, 1:02.46, 1:02.26, 1:07.27 

Quite bad


----------



## AndersB (Jan 27, 2012)

Round 70 - Race to sub -1:30
Avg: 1:38.13

1:33.46, 1:41.55, 1:56.94, 1:33.68, 1:43.72, 1:32.67, 1:34.40, 1:38.04, 1:35.61, 1:54.64, 1:32.44, 1:33.55

Reeeally consistent and sub 1:40!! I got double parity in like every solve though :-(


----------



## Selkie (Jan 27, 2012)

Round 70
(Tuesday 23rd January 2012 - Friday 26th January 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
CuberMan 46.90


*1:00 Goal Race*
Henrik 1:06.85
JianhanC 1:08.02
zster007 1:16.13
Yttrium 1:16.58
Selkie 1:21.13


*1:30 Goal Race*
AndersB 1:38.13


*2:00 Goal Race*


*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub40:* yoinneroid 41.80


----------



## Selkie (Jan 27, 2012)

Round 71
(Friday 26th January 2012 - Tuesday 31st January 2012)


Scrambles




Uw' F' Uw' Fw L' Rw R' F Uw B' Rw Fw2 L2 D2 Fw2 Rw R2 D' Uw2 Rw' B2 U2 F' L D' Rw2 U Fw2 Uw' U' Fw Uw' F2 Rw' F2 U F' D' Fw2 L

D' B2 U R Uw' U B2 Rw' R F' R' F' U2 Fw' U B2 Rw' D2 Uw Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' D2 Uw R2 Fw2 F' Rw2 Uw F U2 R2 F2 D' F2 Uw2 U2 Rw F2

D' Uw2 F L' D U F L Rw U' Fw F2 D F Uw2 L Uw' R' Uw' B F Rw2 Fw2 U2 R Fw' F2 Rw B Uw L F2 D' U2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 L' R' U'

D R2 Uw2 Rw D' F2 L Rw2 U' F L Fw2 F' Uw2 Rw' B2 D' L2 Rw R B Fw' Rw U2 L' B' Rw2 R2 D' B2 R2 B U2 L Fw L' Uw2 F2 R' D

B2 F Uw2 L' Rw' R' F2 L2 Rw' F2 D' L2 D2 Fw U2 Fw2 L' Rw' Uw R' D' B Uw B Fw' L' U2 B2 F2 U Fw2 D' Rw2 F2 Rw Fw D Rw2 B2 F2

U' L' Rw Uw2 Fw' D' U' L U B2 L' R' Uw B Fw' Rw' R' F' Rw' B' F2 R D' Uw2 Rw2 U2 L' D2 U' Rw' D2 U' L' B Uw U L R U L'

U F Uw' F R2 U Fw D2 Fw' D' B2 U B2 Fw Rw' Fw' U Rw2 Fw' D2 U' B' F2 Rw' R' Uw2 F L B2 Uw U L Uw Rw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw Rw' F' D

D Fw2 U F' U Fw2 L2 Fw' Rw2 Fw U' B2 F2 Rw2 R2 D2 U2 L' Rw2 Uw2 L' Rw' Uw' Fw' U2 Rw B2 Fw F2 U2 F2 D2 Uw B' Fw F' U B D Uw'

F' R U2 Rw' D2 U B F Rw' Fw' L2 Rw2 B' D B2 D Uw2 Rw2 F' D2 Fw2 F' Uw2 R F' Rw B2 Rw2 Uw2 B' Fw2 U Fw' F R U' F2 L' Fw L

U2 B' Fw U' L Rw Fw' F2 U2 R F D Uw' U Rw2 Fw L' B2 R2 D2 B2 Fw' D2 U2 Rw' B' U' F2 R' Fw2 F' D2 U2 Fw' D' L B Fw' D2 F'

B' F2 Uw2 F' U L Rw' U2 B2 D' U' Fw R F' Rw' F' L' Rw' B Fw' F U Fw R2 D B Rw' D Uw' Fw L' D R' B2 Fw F' U' R2 U Fw

Rw2 D' Uw' U2 L Uw' U2 B2 Fw' Rw' R2 D Uw2 Fw2 D' B R2 B F' Uw' L' Rw2 R2 B2 F U F' R B2 L' Rw' R' B2 Rw' Fw' R2 Uw' U Rw' R


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 28, 2012)

Round 71 Goal: sub-1

Average of 12: 1:09.49

(52.11), (1:24.88), 1:10.25, 1:04.68, 1:15.19, 1:06.98, 1:05.04, 1:21.18, 1:04.70, 1:14.15, 1:05.09, 1:07.65 

Bad again.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 29, 2012)

Round 71:

48.60[OP], 50.55[P], 51.64, 43.25, 1:35.00[OP], 52.51[OP], 49.10[O], 49.67[O], 44.18+, 51.82[OP], 53.21[OP], 54.05[OP] = 50.53

Very good, considering these are my first 12 solves in more than a week. Also the shitloads of parities >_>


----------



## Selkie (Jan 30, 2012)

*Round 71

Average: 1:20.95*

1:22.73, 1:15.83, 1:20.55, 1:20.11, 1:25.57, 1:19.74, 1:22.13, 1:17.25, 1:27.97, 1:22.22, 1:23.35, 1:12.27

Not enough sub 1:20s but at least more consistent than usual.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:12.27
worst time: 1:27.97

current avg5: 1:20.94 (σ = 2.65)
best avg5: 1:20.13 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 1:20.95 (σ = 2.75)
best avg12: 1:20.95 (σ = 2.75)

session avg: 1:20.95 (σ = 2.75)
session mean: 1:20.81


----------



## yoinneroid (Jan 30, 2012)

round 71, sub 40
46.36, (51.11), 46.13, 39.35, 46.15, 37.56, 48.08, 42.79, 43.62, (36.32), 40.10, 42.98 = 43.31


----------



## Henrik (Jan 30, 2012)

Round 71

Goal: sub-60

56.82, 1:03.21, 1:04.67, 1:10.03, 1:02.42, 1:03.37, (51.09), 1:06.02, 1:07.29, (1:10.71), 59.82, 1:07.25 = 1:04.09


----------



## AndersB (Jan 30, 2012)

Round 71 - Race to sub -1:30
Result: 1:37.99

1:44.16, 1:58.71, 1:33.10, 1:48.41, 1:34.20, 1:44.06, 1:28.32, 1:36.51, 1:26.15, 1:31.58, 1:27.56, 1:52.03

A really bad start ended up being pb avg12 and my first sub 1:30 avg5, 1:29.15!


----------



## zster007 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Round 71: 1:15.85*

1:18.83, 1:14.87, 1:21.68, 1:16.02, 1:17.13, 1:14.98, 1:09.62, 1:12.73, 1:02.31, 1:17.55, 1:15.06, 1:21.73


----------



## Brest (Jan 31, 2012)

Round 71
*Average: 1:25.26*


Spoiler



1:23.23 1:19.03 (2:01.41) 1:25.66 1:28.50 1:28.62 1:27.77 (1:13.63) 1:21.35 1:23.51 1:28.36 1:26.57

Mean: 1:27.30
Best Time: 1:13.63
Median: 1:26.12
Worst Time: 2:01.41
Standard deviation: 11.15





Selkie said:


> *Brest* gratuated from the 1 minute 30 second goal band, congratutaions! We look forward to seeing you in the race to sub 1 minute if you still wish to compete.


Thanks! =)


----------



## Selkie (Jan 31, 2012)

Round 71
(Friday 26th January 2012 - Tuesday 31st January 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
amostay2004 50.53


*1:00 Goal Race*
Henrik 1:04.09
JianhanC 1:09.49
zster007 1:15.85
Selkie 1:20.95
Brest 1:25.26


*1:30 Goal Race*
AndersB 1:37.99


*2:00 Goal Race*


*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub40:* yoinneroid 43.31[/QUOTE]


----------



## Selkie (Jan 31, 2012)

Round 72
(Tuesday 31st January 2012 - Friday 3rd January 2012)


Scrambles




U R' Fw F2 L' Rw U2 B' Fw' Uw2 L' F' Uw2 F Uw2 U F2 Uw' R' Uw' Fw F' R D Uw U L' U' Rw2 Fw D Rw2 Uw L2 B2 Rw2 B2 Rw' R B2

Rw R2 Fw D Rw U' R' D' Uw2 F' U' B2 F2 Uw2 F Uw B2 U L D2 Uw2 Rw D Uw' U' B Uw B Rw2 U Fw F D R2 D2 Fw Rw2 R2 Uw U2

B' R' B L Fw U' R' D2 Uw2 B Fw F' D2 Uw' U2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 D' L' F D Uw2 U2 B2 Rw' Fw Rw2 F' U2 Fw R2 B2 Rw Uw Fw' Rw'

Uw' Fw D U B2 Fw2 D F R' U' L B2 Fw2 F2 U R' B' D' B Fw' D' L Uw2 B D U' F2 R' B L D' Rw' F' Rw2 B R2 B Rw' F D

D2 Fw' U R' D Uw' L' Rw' D2 Uw B' Fw' L D' L Uw R2 Fw2 F' Uw L' B' R' Fw F' L' Rw2 F L' R2 D' Uw Rw F' U L Uw2 L Rw Uw2

Uw U' B' F2 D L B2 D L2 U F' R' B2 Uw U Fw' Uw L2 R D2 U B2 Rw2 R' Fw2 R U F L' R' B F' L' Uw' F R' Uw2 R2 B R

F' U Fw2 F' L' R Uw2 B2 F L2 R2 Uw' Fw D2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 Fw2 D' U' L2 D' L2 U' Fw L2 U' L' B U Rw' D' Rw Uw Rw2 R2

F' D2 Uw B F' L2 F2 D U2 L' R' Uw' Rw B' R' F D2 U2 F' R Uw' Fw' D2 Rw2 R2 B2 D2 Rw D2 Uw2 U F L' D' L F2 L' Rw Uw2 B2

Uw' Rw2 D2 R U L Rw' F2 D2 F' L' Fw L Rw R' Fw F' Rw' R2 Fw' U' B' L2 R2 Fw2 U2 L' Uw B' U Fw' D2 L' Rw2 D' R2 F2 D2 F' U2

D Uw2 U2 Fw L2 Rw2 D Rw R' B' D Rw F D2 R2 D' R2 Uw Rw D' Uw R F L' Rw2 B' L Rw B' L U2 Rw2 U' B L B2 F2 D2 Uw2 L'

D2 B' D Rw' F2 U2 Fw2 F2 R' B' U Rw B' Fw F2 Uw' B F L2 R' D Uw U2 R F2 Uw L2 B2 Rw' B Uw Fw2 R F2 D B2 Fw R2 F' R

L2 D2 Uw' Rw' B U' B D' U' Rw Uw2 U Fw' L2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 F2 R' D' Rw R2 B' L' R2 Fw2 Rw B2 Fw L F' R Uw2 Fw Rw' F L Uw B L


----------



## zster007 (Feb 3, 2012)

You forgot me for round 71!


----------



## zster007 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Round 72: 1:16.20*

1:17.30, 1:33.05, 1:10.82, 1:24.53, 1:18.03, 1:19.44, 1:31.17, 1:12.31, 1:11.63, 1:07.40, 1:09.39, 1:06.54

comments: I'm trying out 3-2-2-2-3 instead of 3-6-3. I'm not sure which one is faster yet! My cube also needs either lubed or adjusted because it's off right now.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 3, 2012)

Round 12 average 3.00.36
2:34.18, 2:49.54, 2:48.22, 3:45.84, 3:15.01, 2:29.72, 2:18.97, 2:28.05, 3:00.36, 2:28.17, 4:39.14, 4:24.50


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 3, 2012)

round 72, sub 40
41.02, 44.65, 39.00, 38.69, 42.20, 34.65, 41.36, 38.25, (32.91), 42.16, (45.18), 39.47 = 40.15 so close


----------



## Selkie (Feb 3, 2012)

zster007 said:


> You forgot me for round 71!


 
It was odd, when I posted the results, on the forum index it showed last post by Brest but when I came into the thread your's and Brests posts were missing. I can see both your results now so fixed!


----------



## Selkie (Feb 3, 2012)

*Round 72

Average: 1:21.51*

1:19.26, 1:39.25, 1:22.32, 1:11.22, 1:17.73, 1:13.14, 1:29.25, 1:16.22, 1:21.70, 1:19.15, 1:25.92, 1:30.38

Quite a nice ao5 in there.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:11.22
worst time: 1:39.25

current avg5: 1:22.25 (σ = 2.79)
best avg5: 1:15.70 (σ = 1.91)

current avg12: 1:21.51 (σ = 5.31)
best avg12: 1:21.51 (σ = 5.31)

session avg: 1:21.51 (σ = 5.31)
session mean: 1:22.13


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 3, 2012)

Round 72, goal: sub-1

Average: 1:08.93

1:08.86, 1:02.81, 55.00, (1:13.01), (53.79), 1:00.07, 1:04.61, 1:03.70, 1:12.21, 1:02.24, 1:12.98, 1:10.86


----------



## Henrik (Feb 4, 2012)

Round 72

Goal: sub-60

1:01.77, (51.53), 1:00.88, (1:12.66), 55.76, 1:07.89, 1:02.63, 1:02.47, 56.99, 1:04.56, 1:01.09, 55.34 => 1:00.94
So close


----------



## AndersB (Feb 4, 2012)

Round 72 - Sub -1:30
Result: 1:34.34

1:40.59, 1:21.38, 1:28.18, 1:39.32, 1:32.95, 1:32.82, 1:28.08, 1:35.85, 1:29.00, 1:36.24, 1:40.37, 2:05.76

Good average but TERRIBLE end.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 4, 2012)

Round 72

My average was *50.45* but speedsolving had an error just now and the times were gone. So if you believe me then please count me in this round's results :3


----------



## jonlin (Feb 4, 2012)

Round 72
1. 1:47.70
2. 1:30.36
3. 1:44.97
4. 1:52.91
5. 1:52.70
6. 1:57.50
7. 1:48.11
8. 1:40.66
9. 1:38.75
10. 1:56.75
11. 1:37.80
12. DNF
Average: 1:47.79
Goal: sub 1:30


----------



## Selkie (Feb 4, 2012)

Round 72
(Tuesday 31st January 2012 - Friday 3rd January 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
amostay2004 50.45


*1:00 Goal Race*
Henrik 1:00.94
JianhanC 1:08.93
zster007 1:16.20
Selkie 1:21.51


*1:30 Goal Race*
AndersB 1:34.34
jonlin 1:47.79


*2:00 Goal Race*
guinepigs rock 3:00.36


*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub40:* yoinneroid 40.15


----------



## Selkie (Feb 4, 2012)

Round 73
(Friday 3rd January 2012 - Tuesday 7th January 2012)


Scrambles




F2 L Fw2 Uw' Rw Fw2 U' F Uw2 F Rw' F2 U2 L Rw2 B' D' B2 U' F D' Uw' R' U2 F R' B' Uw2 F2 L U' F' Rw2 R Uw' F U2 Fw2 Uw F'

L D U Fw U L' R2 Fw F Uw2 B Rw' Fw2 L' R D2 U2 B' D Uw' U' B2 Uw' Fw Uw' R B' Fw' F Uw L2 Fw' Rw' U B' Rw' Uw2 B' Fw F'

L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 D2 B Fw2 F' L Uw2 R U2 B Fw' D Fw Rw2 Uw2 R U F' L B2 Uw2 U F U B' Uw2 Rw' Fw' F2 U' B' D' R D' R' D2 F

F' D2 Rw' Uw2 R Uw' Fw F Rw B Uw2 F2 D2 Uw U' Rw' D' Uw Fw' D Uw2 R2 Fw' F2 Uw U Rw2 R' F L2 B' Fw2 U' L R2 Uw' Fw R' Fw2 Uw2

B F2 U B' U2 Rw2 U Rw' D Uw2 F2 Rw' Uw2 B D Rw2 R' B' D' Uw' Fw2 F' Rw U' B' D2 Uw' Fw2 U B D2 U' F D' F' D' Fw2 L2 B' U

B2 Fw F L Rw2 B2 Rw' U F L' Rw' Uw2 L' R B D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R' D B2 Fw L Uw U2 L B' D' Rw' Fw Rw' Uw2 U R Uw B

Rw' F' L2 Rw' Uw L' U' Fw' L D' Uw2 Fw' Rw Uw2 Fw' F L2 Uw' B' Rw' R2 F' D Uw Rw' U' Fw2 R' Uw2 B D2 U Fw2 U B' U2 R' Fw D2 B2

U' L' Fw2 R B' L Rw' Uw' Rw' Fw F Rw2 R' Fw2 F2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R2 B R' U2 Rw2 B F2 Rw2 R2 U' R' B' U' B' L' Fw' Uw' L2 D Uw U2 Rw'

Rw' Uw L B U R2 Uw' L Rw' Fw' L2 Fw Rw' U Rw2 Fw Rw Uw2 R' Uw' L' D' U2 Fw' Uw F2 L2 D2 Uw' R D' R' Uw L Rw D' Uw' Fw' L2 Uw

Fw2 F' Uw B Fw' Rw R' D Fw D2 B' L B' Rw2 D2 L' Rw D2 B Fw D' Uw' Rw D2 Fw Uw' B Rw2 D' Uw2 R' B L2 R Uw2 B Rw2 Fw Rw' Uw

Uw' Fw' Uw2 U' Fw U' L2 F' D U' L2 R2 D2 B' D Fw D U' Rw F D' Uw2 U2 B2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R U R' D2 R D2 Fw' L Rw2 U F' L Uw

D B' Fw2 F D2 Fw' F2 D2 B2 R' U2 L R2 B' Rw' B' Fw2 D' U' Fw' L2 B2 Fw' R' Uw U' F' Rw' Uw' U' Fw R' Fw Uw' B U2 R' D2 Fw2 R2


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 5, 2012)

Round 73 
Goal: sub-1

Average: 1:07.76

1:23.43, 1:06.12, 1:17.75, 1:05.78, (1:25.25), 1:08.18, 1:00.88, 1:00.93, (56.10), 1:17.97, 58.53, 58.07

Selkie, you got the date wrong; it's February now


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 5, 2012)

round 73, sub 40
(38.45), 38.51, (45.96), 39.16, 44.51, 39.28, 45.25, 44.53, 41.47, 41.57, 43.46, 42.14 = 41.99


----------



## angham (Feb 5, 2012)

Round 73: sub 1
Avg: 1:27.94
Times: 1:29.79, 1:22.37, 1:32.68, 1:25.18, (1:19.70), 1:26.46, 1:28.27, (1:45.10), 1:23.03, 1:41.78, 1:29.21, 1:20.65
Dangerously close to not even sub 1:30 :S


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 6, 2012)

Round 73

53.40, 49.80[P], 49.77[P], 48.15, 57.01[OP], 46.94[P], 57.46+, 53.78, 51.58[O], 1:06.88[O], 49.45, 44.05 = 51.73

Bad, especially with so little parities. This week I actually practised 4x4 and I suck >_>


----------



## MeshuggahX (Feb 6, 2012)

Round 73 - Sub 1:30

Average - 1:42.16

*Times*
1:43.27, 1:34.11, 1:39.03, 1:36.39, 1:32.11, 1:36.86, 2:17.13, 1:39.30, 1:50.85, 1:25.02, 2:11.81, 1:37.90


----------



## zster007 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Round 73: 1:11.33*

1:16.91, 1:17.73, 1:04.76, 1:07.99, 1:02.04, 1:14.12, 1:13.21, 1:07.65, 1:09.51, 1:18.75, 1:09.99, 1:11.45


----------



## Selkie (Feb 7, 2012)

*Round 73

Average: 1:24.08*


1:16.40, 1:22.02, 1:19.82, 1:26.21, 1:19.45, 1:41.44, 1:04.09, 1:26.62, 1:24.97, 1:26.68, 1:41.10, 1:17.58


----------



## AndersB (Feb 7, 2012)

Round 73 - Race to sub -1:30
Result: 1:30.33

1:28.69, 1:30.81, 1:26.90, 1:36.93, 1:49.64, 1:23.58, 1:20.68, 1:22.04, 1:50.35, 1:18.59, 1:39.50, 1:24.51

So damn close! Really good average and PB single twice, though!


----------



## Selkie (Feb 7, 2012)

Round 73
(Friday 3rd February2012 - Tuesday 7th February 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
amostay2004 51.73


*1:00 Goal Race*
JianhanC 1:07.76
zster007 1:11.33
Selkie 1:24.08
angham 1:27.94


*1:30 Goal Race*
AndersB 1:30.33
MeshuggahX 1:42.16


*2:00 Goal Race*


*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub40:* yoinneroid 41.99


----------



## Selkie (Feb 7, 2012)

Round 74
(Tuesday 7th Fenruary 2012 - Friday 10th February 2012)


Scrambles




R' B Uw2 L U' Fw' R2 Fw2 F Rw' Fw2 L2 R B' R Fw' F' D Rw R2 Uw' B' R Fw' Rw2 F2 Rw' Fw2 F2 Uw' F' L' U Rw' U' Rw2 Uw' R2 D Rw

Uw' L' Fw2 Rw2 Fw' U2 F' D' Uw' Rw2 D' F D U' F D2 B' Fw2 D2 L' F' R2 Uw' Rw' Uw' U2 L U B Fw F2 D' U B2 Fw' Rw' Uw' F U' F'

Rw2 D2 Uw2 F Uw2 Fw' U' B U Fw2 D' U2 B2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 R' Fw Rw R2 Fw' U Rw2 Uw' Fw' L2 U F' Uw B' D' L' B U R B' D' Rw2 Fw' D2

Fw Rw Uw2 B Fw2 L' U' Fw' D2 Uw Rw F L Rw' Fw Uw2 Rw B' Fw2 F D U B Uw Fw2 Uw' Rw2 U' Fw U' F' Rw' D Uw2 F' Uw' U' R F U'

B2 Fw2 Rw2 U' F Uw' R B Fw L Fw' U' Fw Rw' D' Fw Uw' Fw2 D Uw' U2 F2 Rw D2 R2 D U2 Rw D R D2 Rw2 B Uw2 F D2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 U

Uw L' F' L' B2 F' R Uw2 L2 U Rw2 U L' R D Uw L' F2 U Fw' F D B' F Uw' Rw2 U Fw' D' Fw' F' D2 B Fw D Uw2 B F Uw L

U B2 Fw2 L' Rw' D B2 Rw Fw' U2 R2 Uw' L Fw L2 Rw' Uw F' Rw Fw D' B Uw' Fw F2 Rw R D B2 U2 Rw F L' Rw2 R2 D' U2 B' Fw' Rw'

B' Rw' D2 F2 Uw U2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Rw D' Rw' F U' B2 L2 Uw F L' Uw' L' Fw2 D' Uw' R F' Rw Uw' R F' U' Rw2 D2 Rw U B Uw U2 Rw

D' Uw U' F L2 D' B2 Fw R2 D2 Rw' B2 L' R Uw' F' Uw2 U2 F Rw2 Uw L' B2 D' Uw L' Fw F' Rw U2 Rw2 F' D U2 L2 Rw2 Uw' L Rw' D2

L' Rw2 U2 Rw Uw' B' F D L B' Fw2 Rw2 U2 R2 F' Uw Fw' D' Uw B Fw F2 Rw' B' L2 U' R2 B2 L' B' F2 D Fw2 Rw2 D R D' U2 R F

Rw2 B' L' R U2 R2 D' Uw L' Rw Fw' R' B Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 F2 Rw U2 R2 B' Fw2 L2 D' L' Uw Fw F R' Uw B R2 B2 D' L2 Rw2 R2 Fw' Rw2

F2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 B2 U F2 U2 Rw2 D' Fw' U' L' D2 Rw R U2 Rw R' Fw' L2 Rw2 U F' D L' D' R2 U F' Rw' Uw' U2 Rw2 R B2 D U2 L R'


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 8, 2012)

Round 74

Goal: sub 1
Average: 1:09.10

1:08.71, 1:12.32, 1:20.08, 59.51, (1:23.75), 1:09.88, 1:14.15, 1:03.82, 1:16.25, 1:07.97, 58.29, (55.92)

Terrible. Bad temper is not helping.


----------



## CuberMan (Feb 8, 2012)

Round 74, sub 45
53.00, 48.81, (42.91), 49.26, 47.09, 54.40, (1:02.23), 55.64, 1:01.86, 52.77, 56.61, 54.94= 53.44
lolol, have't practice for a long time and now I went down from 49s to 53s


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 8, 2012)

Round 74:

56.78[OP], 49.24[OP], 48.64[P], 55.98[OP], 49.73, 51.59[P], 55.17, 49.23, 59.89[OP], 53.36[OP], 51.06, 57.42[O] = 52.96

Bad.


----------



## SittingDeath (Feb 8, 2012)

Im gonna join even though i suck at this. My times are really bad but i need to challange myself 
2 PB this round. If i continue i maybe can get the sub 2 XD
Goal for now: Sub 4:30 
5.17.32
3.41.52
4.17.93
4.24.14
3.39.15
5.01.50
4.50.42
5.22.71
7.38.19
4.26.29
4.28.49
4.42.43
AVG: 4.39.30


----------



## vlarsen (Feb 9, 2012)

Round 74: *1:49.91*
1:43.56, 1:46.76, 1:48.21, 1:43.73, 1:53.62, (1:59.89), 1:59.64, (1:40.79), 1:45.56, 1:54.40, 1:48.59, 1:55.07


----------



## Riley (Feb 9, 2012)

Race to sub 1:30, Riley, Round 74

Average: 1:46.37

1:48.92, 1:39.12, 1:38.18, (1:29.72), 1:58.30, 1:53.62, 1:38.70, 1:58.14, 1:31.37, 1:54.12, 1:43.19, (2:07.92)


----------



## zster007 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Round 74: 1:11.74*

1:10.30, 1:01.51, 1:10.06, 1:13.13, 1:09.99, 1:21.11, 1:07.65, 1:06.92, 1:18.96, 1:13.36, 1:15.48, 1:11.52


----------



## Selkie (Feb 10, 2012)

*Round 74

Average 1:19.87*

1:17.43, 1:13.55, 1:14.85, 1:25.13, 1:18.86, 1:26.67, 1:28.35, 1:19.20, 1:16.86, 1:25.18, 1:16.60, 1:17.93


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 11, 2012)

Round 74

Did 323 for bant. Guess I'm no faster at Yau...

best avg5: 1:17.44 (σ = 3.18)
current avg12: 1:17.08 (σ = 4.94)

1:11.68, 1:11.83, 1:18.88, 1:23.30, 1:23.08, 1:07.28, 1:23.27, 1:18.65, 1:20.11, 1:13.83, 1:19.83, 1:09.65


----------



## Selkie (Feb 11, 2012)

Round 74
(Tuesday 7th Fenruary 2012 - Friday 10th February 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
amostay2004 52.96
CuberMan 53.44


*1:00 Goal Race*
JianhanC 1:09.10
zster007 1:11.74
Yttrium 1:17.08
Selkie 1:19.87


*1:30 Goal Race*
Riley 1:46.97
vlarsen 1:49.91


*2:00 Goal Race*


*Custom Goal Band Participants*


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like I sniped that Average just in time!


----------



## Selkie (Feb 11, 2012)

Round 75
(Friday 10th February 2012 - Friday 10th February 2012)


Scrambles




Uw U' Rw Fw' F2 L F Rw' R Uw' B2 Fw2 R' Fw F' D' L' Rw' Uw2 B' U R' Uw' L2 B' Fw L D Uw2 Rw' Fw' R2 D' B' Uw' L D L' Uw L

Uw Rw2 F' Uw L' B2 Rw F2 D R' B2 Rw B F Uw' L2 U2 B2 D' B Rw2 Uw2 B L2 Uw2 B F' Uw2 B2 F2 Rw' R2 B' F' Uw Rw Fw' D' U L2

F2 Rw' F' Uw' U2 R' Fw U2 F2 D' U' Rw' U2 F2 R2 B2 F L' B2 Fw2 F2 Rw' R Uw Rw' R2 B2 D2 U' L' Rw R2 Fw' D Uw Rw2 R Uw F Uw

Fw Rw2 U2 L' Rw U2 Rw B2 L2 U' Fw' D' R' U Rw' B2 L2 U' B' Rw Uw' Rw Uw' U2 F Rw2 U B2 F2 Rw' R2 F2 D' B2 Fw F D2 L' U' B

D Rw F2 L D2 Uw U2 L U' R2 F' D Rw F L' R2 Fw' Uw' L2 U B' L2 R2 F R2 B' Rw' F' D2 R2 B2 L B Rw' F' U F' L' B D

L' B' Uw2 U2 B' Rw' B Fw2 Uw U2 Fw U' Fw U' L Rw B F' L F2 Rw2 D2 U2 Rw' U2 Rw D2 Uw' U L' B2 Rw2 Uw' U' Rw' Uw B' L' B F2

D Uw' U2 L2 B' L U L2 B' L2 R' Fw' U2 Rw' F Rw' B' L' Rw R F' D2 Rw2 Fw' D' L2 U2 Fw2 U F Uw' F D' Uw2 L D Rw' Uw Fw F

D Rw B' Fw' F Rw2 R' Fw' Uw U' L B2 Uw Fw L B2 L Uw' L' F2 D' R' U' L' Rw' B' R B' D' L R2 F Rw' D' L Uw Fw2 Uw' B' R

D U' B L2 R2 Uw' U2 B D B2 Fw' U2 Fw' Uw' Fw L Uw2 B2 L' Uw U F2 D' U L2 Rw' B' U F Uw Rw U F2 Rw2 B2 U' Fw F L2 U2

B2 D' R F' Uw U2 R' B2 Fw Uw2 B Rw2 U2 R2 F U2 Fw' L' Rw U L' D2 B2 F' Uw' R' Uw' L U B2 Fw' F2 Uw L' B D L Uw L' Fw2

D2 U Fw U2 B L' D F' U Rw' R2 U B' R2 D' L' R2 B R Uw L' Fw2 F Rw D' Uw' U' B Rw' F2 Uw' B2 Uw' U2 Fw D U2 B2 R Fw2

U Fw F D' Uw2 L' Fw' Uw2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 Fw' F2 Rw' D' F' U Rw' Uw' Rw B2 F U2 F Uw Rw2 U' L' B L2 Rw D Uw2 U' F' Uw L2 R D F'


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 11, 2012)

Round 75

Goal: sub1

Average: 1:02.51

59.96, 1:11.14, 1:08.13, (1:13.35), (49.93), 1:11.69, 1:04.92, 55.68, 57.55, 1:07.04, 50.79, 58.17 

Close. PB avg5 and avg12. Second sub50 so far. Quite nice.


----------



## Riley (Feb 11, 2012)

Round 75, Riley, Race to sub 1:30

Average: 1:31.53

(1:56.60), 1:35.65, 1:38.81, 1:36.48, 1:32.98, 1:23.26, 1:36.09, 1:31.49, (1:14.05), 1:30.01, 1:26.34, 1:24.18


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm back in the race to sub-2:00 because I've switched methods from Reduction to OBLBL. 

1:56.33, 1:59.67, 2:06.62, (2:07.70), 1:57.36, (1:47.98), 2:00.68, 1:53.82, 1:54.89, 1:54.00, 1:59.54, 2:00.00

1:58.29


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 12, 2012)

round 75, sub 40
38.59, 39.58, 44.77, 43.59, 47.88, 44.91, 51.30, (51.76), 39.99, (37.95), 49.02, 44.61 = 44.42


----------



## JackL (Feb 12, 2012)

Round 75 - Sub 2 Minutes

Average - 2:10.72

02:19.02, 02:05.36, 02:18.54, 02:19.83, 02:18.83, (02:28.71), 02:08.59, 02:03.84, 01:55.48, 02:05.11, (01:52.72), 02:12.60.


----------



## emolover (Feb 12, 2012)

OBLBL Race to sub 1

1:23.31

1:18.69, 1:28.61, 1:24.51, 1:35.88, 1:35.17, 1:12.58, 1:17.58, 1:22.66, 1:08.31, DNF(56.71), 1:17.37, 1:20.02

I'm in the same boat as Jaycee. Reduction sucks.

The DNF was a complete mess up.


----------



## mycube (Feb 12, 2012)

Reduction with Freeslice-Edgepairing

Race to Sub1

1:06.72 1:06.72 1:05.94 1:05.65 (1:08.66) 1:04.55 1:06.22 1:06.21 (1:00.16) 1:06.36 1:04.46 1:06.71 = 1:05.95

feels very bad.. not even one sub1.


----------



## dingleb115 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Round 75
2:15.75*
2:28.71, 2:29.08, 2:03.68, 2:12.97, 2:07.98, 2:15.52, 2:03.24, 3:07.29 (oops), 2:18.83, 2:25.64, 1:55.53, 2:11.87


----------



## zster007 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Round 75: 1:09.62*

1:13.25, 59.92, 1:24.19, 1:01.21, 1:11.48, 1:09.43, 1:14.89, 1:15.87, 1:09.84, 1:06.66, 1:09.31, 1:04.26


----------



## dcuber98 (Feb 14, 2012)

Round 75

Race to sub-1

1:30.22, 1:34.91, 1:33.99, 1:25.02, 1:35.73, 1:19.61, 1:29.97, 1:27.70, 1:08.94, 1:25.73, 1:16.38, 1:21.26 = 1:26.48


----------



## CuberMan (Feb 14, 2012)

Round 75, sub 45
41.27, (1:58.27), 48.27, (40.19), 50.53, 46.18, 53.79, 55.10, 43.29, 46.33, 45.18, 47.25= 47.72


----------



## Selkie (Feb 14, 2012)

*Round 75

Average: 1:17.32*

1:09.65, 1:25.86, 1:17.51, 1:31.26, 1:13.80, 1:14.90, 1:17.64, 1:10.03, 1:08.86, 1:15.12, 1:17.41, 1:39.33

PB ao12 by over 2 seconds and I think the ao5 is a pb too.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:08.86
worst time: 1:39.33

current avg5: 1:14.18 (σ = 3.09)
best avg5: 1:12.91 (σ = 2.09)

current avg12: 1:17.32 (σ = 6.35)
best avg12: 1:17.32 (σ = 6.35)

session avg: 1:17.32 (σ = 6.35)
session mean: 1:18.45


----------



## Selkie (Feb 14, 2012)

Round 75
(Friday 10th February 2012 - Tuesday 14th February 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
CuberMan 47.72


*1:00 Goal Race*
JianhanC 1:02.51
mycube 1:05.95
zster007 1:09.62
Selkie 1:17.32
emolover 1:23.31
dcuber98 1:26.48


*1:30 Goal Race*
Riley 1:31.53


*2:00 Goal Race*
Jaycee 1:58.29 1st Sub Goal Result
JackL 2:10.72
dingleb115 2:15.75


*Custom Goal Band Participants*[/QUOTE]
*Sub 40s:* yoinneroid 44.42


----------



## Selkie (Feb 14, 2012)

Round 76
(Tuesday 14th February 2012 - Friday 17th February 2012)


Scrambles




Rw2 D2 Uw' U L' D' B2 Uw2 U R U2 L2 R Uw Fw2 R2 Uw' B' U B2 L D Uw U' R2 D U' L2 R' F2 R B Fw2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw'

L' R2 F2 D2 Rw' D B D2 Fw L D' L U' Fw Uw' Fw' F2 L Fw L F' L Fw' D Uw' R' Fw' R' F' Uw L B Uw' U' B' Fw' Uw B2 Fw Uw

D Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 F2 D2 U' Rw R2 F R F' L' F L' Rw' F' D Uw' U2 B' L' B L' R2 U' F' D U' Rw D' Fw2 Rw' R' B Uw2 U' Fw L'

L Rw' Fw2 F2 L' U2 L' R2 U' R B2 D2 B2 D2 U' L Fw' Uw' R' U' R2 F L' Rw2 R U2 F2 L R2 F D' Uw2 L B' Uw2 U L Rw' R Uw'

L2 D2 Rw' Uw' L2 D2 F L2 D2 Rw2 R D B' Fw2 Rw' F L2 F2 U Fw Uw2 Fw' Uw2 U L' Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw2 D B L' Rw Uw Fw L R' F Rw F2

D2 U Rw2 F' R' D2 U L2 B Rw' R2 D Rw2 Fw Rw' Uw U' B Fw D2 B Fw2 D' R2 D Uw U' R U2 B2 Fw F' L' F2 U2 Fw2 U L D' R2

D' Uw Rw F' L R' U2 L D2 L' Rw' B2 D2 F2 Uw2 Rw' U' Fw' F' D U R B2 L2 B' D Uw2 U' F U F Rw2 Fw D' Uw' U' F Rw R Fw'

B D2 U2 Rw D' U' B2 L2 R2 D' U2 L2 Uw' B2 Fw2 L' B2 F L' Fw2 L2 Fw' U L' R F L' R2 D Uw2 Rw' B' Rw R' F2 Uw2 L' R2 D F2

Rw2 R2 B2 R2 Uw Fw L' Rw Uw2 F' L U' R2 D' B' D' Fw D L2 Rw Uw Fw' L R D B Rw2 Uw2 U' L' Rw2 B Fw2 U' B' F2 L2 U2 Fw D

D Uw' F Uw L' R2 Uw L2 Rw R' D Fw' Rw' B2 F D Rw Fw' D2 B2 R' Fw' R' B' L' Rw' B2 Rw Fw' D B2 R2 D U' Rw U' Fw2 D U' L

U Rw2 R B' Uw2 L2 D Uw U' Fw' Rw2 B' F' R2 B' R Fw F' R2 Uw' U' R' Uw F2 D Uw' R' Fw2 L Rw2 R2 D' U2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' U2 Fw F' D2

B2 Fw L' B L' Rw' B2 R' U R Fw D2 Uw U2 R F D R' F Rw R' Uw2 L2 Rw' D U2 R2 U' B U B' Fw F2 D Rw2 B L' U2 L Fw


----------



## zster007 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Round 76: 1:11.56*

1:13.88, 1:12.35, 1:11.55, 1:07.14, 1:01.37, 1:15.79, 1:14.84, 1:03.73, 1:10.43, 1:11.80, 1:24.81, 1:14.06


----------



## Riley (Feb 15, 2012)

Round 76, Riley, Race to sub 1:30

*Average: 1:19.02*
1:24.12, 1:16.58, 1:11.26, 1:16.55, 1:25.41, 1:27.98, 1:18.47, (1:29.54), 1:15.23, (1:09.32), 1:09.69, 1:24.90


----------



## mycube (Feb 16, 2012)

Round 76, mycube, Race to sub1

1:03.59 1:05.59 59.88 1:02.65 1:04.97 56.65 1:04.00 1:03.06 (1:07.63) (55.47) 1:03.56 1:00.46 = [b[1:02.44[/b]
much better than the last time


----------



## Henrik (Feb 17, 2012)

Henrik

Round 76
Goal: sub-60

1:04.49, 1:01.30, (1:18.26), 58.71, 59.85, 58.42, 1:07.35, 1:12.22, 1:01.12, 59.17, (56.36), 56.53 = 1:01.92


----------



## Selkie (Feb 17, 2012)

*Round 76

Average: 1:15.62*

1:16.98, 1:22.06, 1:09.56, 1:15.48, 1:20.22, 1:29.74, 1:12.24, 1:09.76, 1:14.66, 1:16.20, 1:05.65, 1:19.01

Another pb ao12


----------



## Selkie (Feb 17, 2012)

Round 76
(Tuesday 14th February 2012 - Friday 17th February 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*


*1:00 Goal Race*
Henrik 1:01.92
mycube 1:02.44
zster007 1:11.56
Selkie 1:15.62


*1:30 Goal Race*
Riley 1:19.02 1st Sub Goal Result


*2:00 Goal Race*


*Custom Goal Band Participants*


----------



## Selkie (Feb 17, 2012)

Round 77
(Friday 17th February 2012 - Tuesday 21st February 2012)


Scrambles




Rw' D U' Rw2 U' L' D2 U' Rw' B2 R' Fw' F Uw U L2 B2 Uw U' Fw' Rw2 Fw F' Rw' B Uw' Fw' F' Uw R' Fw U2 B Fw Rw2 Fw' L B U2 B2

Uw2 U' Fw' R2 D2 F U Rw2 U2 Rw2 B2 Fw R' Fw' L2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 D2 B2 D2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' Rw' D Uw B' F' D' L2 D' Rw2 Fw' F' U2 Fw2 F2 D2 Uw2

D Rw R2 Fw D2 U2 Fw F' Uw B2 F D' B' U F2 U Fw F2 D Rw D2 Fw Uw' L2 B2 Uw' L Rw2 F2 Rw B' R D2 R' B D2 Uw F' Uw2 Fw'

B2 Fw Rw2 D' B R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L' U2 L' U2 Fw' L2 Rw2 Fw F D2 Fw2 F2 Rw' D Fw' F L' R D2 U2 B' Fw D' Uw2 U2 Fw' Rw R' Fw' Rw'

Fw F2 L2 Rw2 B' L' B' Uw U' L2 Fw' F' D' L2 R2 Fw' F L' R2 Uw2 L' Rw' B' L2 Rw U2 Rw B2 D' L' U R D2 L2 D L2 R Uw L2 Fw

R B' F' R' Uw Fw2 R D' Uw' B U' B' L2 D Uw U2 F L' R2 Uw' Fw D' U' Fw Rw2 R Uw' R Uw2 Fw Rw' Uw B Fw' Rw' B' F U2 L2 Fw'

F2 L' D Fw' Uw' Fw' Uw2 F' D' B2 F' D2 Fw R Fw L2 R' Uw L R B' Fw F Uw U Rw2 R' B' F' Rw' R2 Fw' F D' Uw U2 B' D U' B2

Uw2 F' D2 Uw F2 L Fw2 Rw' R' Uw' U' R' Uw B' F' L' Uw2 L' D2 L R2 U' B D' F' U' B L U R' B Rw' D' B' Fw D2 L' Rw F' R'

Uw2 R F' D Uw F2 U2 B' F2 D2 Fw2 R' Uw Rw2 Uw2 Rw F2 L2 Rw Uw2 Rw' R Uw' F' U2 Fw2 F Rw2 R D' L' F Rw' D2 Uw U B F U' Fw2

L2 R Uw Rw' U B D Fw' Rw U' L Fw Uw2 Fw2 F2 U Fw' L' D R' Fw U2 L' Rw F D L' Rw2 D Uw Fw' F' Uw Fw2 U2 F' D' F' L2 B'

R B Fw L2 F2 Rw Uw' R' U2 R' Fw2 U F' Uw' B' D' Uw U F' Uw2 U2 R2 U' Fw2 D' B' Fw2 Uw2 L2 R' Uw2 L2 F R' Fw D Uw B F U

Uw2 F D Uw2 B D Uw U L2 Rw B L' D U2 Fw' D' F2 U R F D2 Uw2 L Fw2 F' Uw2 F2 R' D' U' Fw' F' L2 U Fw' D2 B2 R Uw R'


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 17, 2012)

Can I move on to the race to sub-1:30 even though I never graduated sub-2 with OBLBL? I am averaging under 2:00 by a lot now. 

1:33.23, (1:50.70), 1:45.69, 1:50.39, 1:44.09, 1:49.85, 1:49.86, 1:39.84, (1:31.08), 1:48.41, 1:38.54, 1:37.83

*1:43.77 average*


----------



## Henrik (Feb 18, 2012)

Henrik

Round 77
Goal: sub-60

58.40, 1:03.49, 1:04.95, (1:06.85), 1:04.69, (55.21), 1:03.62, 57.40, 1:02.74, 1:03.52, 58.70, 58.90 = 1:01.64


----------



## Riley (Feb 19, 2012)

Round 77, Riley, Race to sub 1:30

Average: 1:18.52

1:09.32, 1:29.16, 1:21.91, (1:33.19), 1:21.78, 1:18.28, 1:21.05, (1:05.20), 1:19.62, 1:18.88, 1:14.12, 1:11.05


----------



## mycube (Feb 19, 2012)

Round 77, mycube, Race to sub1

1:05.16 1:03.46 (1:05.86) 1:01.84 (52.28) 1:02.96 1:03.80 1:02.15 1:03.59 1:05.68 1:01.84 1:00.13 = *1:03.06*
nice single but no counting sub1..


----------



## AndersB (Feb 19, 2012)

Round 77 - Race to sub -1:30
Result 1:27.69

1:31.84, 1:58.40, 1:24.98, 1:45.76, 1:13.37, 1:16.51, 1:30.64, 1:26.82, 1:26.07, 1:13.68, 1:40.29, 1:20.27

Finally a sub -1:30 average!!! All Pb:s were broken.


----------



## emolover (Feb 20, 2012)

Race to sub 1

1:17.11

1:24.81, 1:19.89, 1:12.21, 1:29.41, 1:23.43, 1:19.09, 1:12.14, 1:24.87, 1:05.61, 1:13.26, 1:12.50, 1:08.94

Yea sub 1:20!!!


----------



## Selkie (Feb 20, 2012)

*Round 77

Average: 1:21.82*

1:21.67, 1:21.49, 1:24.08, 1:50.58, 1:24.88, 1:15.79, 1:23.23, 1:29.21, 1:15.67, 1:21.07, 1:17.56, 1:19.25

Back to sub 1:20 after two good rounds *sigh*

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:15.67
worst time: 1:50.58

current avg5: 1:19.29 (σ = 1.43)
best avg5: 1:19.29 (σ = 1.43)

current avg12: 1:21.82 (σ = 3.65)
best avg12: 1:21.82 (σ = 3.65)

session avg: 1:21.82 (σ = 3.65)
session mean: 1:23.71


----------



## zster007 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Round 77: 1:09.95*

1:10.62, 1:16.05, 1:08.70, 1:10.46, 1:05.64, 1:08.67, 1:15.06, 1:06.25, 1:02.55, 1:18.76, 1:08.17, 1:09.91


----------



## Selkie (Feb 21, 2012)

Round 77
(Friday 17th February 2012 - Tuesday 21st February 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*


*1:00 Goal Race*
Henrik 1:01.64
mycube 1:03.06
zster007 1:09.95
emolover 1:17.11
Selkie 1:21.82


*1:30 Goal Race*
Riley 1:18.52 2nd Sub Goal Result
AndersB 1:27.69 1st Sub Goal Result
Jaycee 1:43.77


*2:00 Goal Race*


*Custom Goal Band Participants*


----------



## Selkie (Feb 21, 2012)

Round 78
(Tuesday 21st February 2012 - Friday 24th February 2012)


Scrambles




Uw' R2 D2 Fw2 F' Rw D B2 Fw' F' D' B2 Fw' F2 D U' Fw D' Fw F2 L2 U' Rw2 Fw' D Uw Rw2 D Uw2 B' L D2 F2 D' L' B' Uw U' B' Fw2

L Rw2 B L Fw2 F' L' D Rw R B' Uw B L R F' L2 B F D F U R Fw2 D2 L2 Fw' L' B2 Uw B U' L' R' B Fw2 F Uw' L D'

R2 B2 Fw' R2 D Uw2 U B2 Fw2 Uw' R D2 Fw2 F2 U Fw Rw' R' U2 Fw' L Fw' F' R2 B2 Fw2 F Uw2 B' Uw2 L Rw' R F2 Rw' R F D Fw' R2

Uw' U Fw' L2 D L2 Rw2 R' D Uw B2 Fw2 R Fw F2 Uw2 U B F' U' B' L Uw U2 B2 Uw2 B' L Rw' R2 Uw R B' R' U Fw2 R F2 D' Rw'

Fw' Rw' D' U Rw R' Fw2 U L' Fw2 L' Fw F2 D2 F D Uw2 R' B' F' D Fw' F' U L R B2 D Rw' Uw' L2 D' L' B2 F' L Rw R U2 Fw'

Uw' Rw2 B' F' Uw' Rw' Uw2 Fw' L' F' R B Fw' F' Rw Uw Fw2 R' Fw R2 Fw2 F2 D L' U Fw D Fw2 F Uw2 B2 Fw2 F' L2 Uw2 U L' Rw' R' D2

D' Uw2 U2 B2 R2 B' F Rw2 D2 Fw' L Fw Uw2 U2 Rw B Uw' U' L Rw' Fw' F Uw' Fw2 F' L D' R F R Uw Fw' U2 R Uw R2 B' L D L2

U Rw2 D' Fw2 F' L2 U2 Rw2 R D' Uw U' B F' D2 Uw U2 Fw2 F' L' R Fw' L U2 Rw B D2 U F' Rw' R2 Fw D' F2 U2 B' Fw' R' Fw' F2

R U2 Fw D' U L' D2 Uw Rw2 B R2 Uw B L Fw Rw' U2 B2 F' Rw' D' L2 Rw R2 U' L' Rw' F' Uw B2 F D' Fw' Uw2 B2 L2 Rw2 B' D' L2

Rw F Rw' D' B2 R D2 U' L Rw' B2 U' L Uw L' B' Fw D2 L2 Fw' R' D' Rw Uw R Uw2 B' F2 U B' Fw U2 L B' Fw D L U2 F' L

Uw' B' F2 Uw' B' L Rw' Uw U' L' B Fw Uw2 L' D' B' F D2 R F' D R2 Uw Rw' B' Uw B Fw L' Rw' D Fw' R2 D' B' Fw2 Rw' B2 Uw2 Fw'

L' Rw Uw F L Fw2 F' R B2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw Rw D U L' Rw2 R B2 F L R' Fw2 D L' Fw D2 U R2 F2 R' Fw F2 Uw2 B R' U' L2 F


----------



## emolover (Feb 21, 2012)

Why wasn't Jaycee included.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 21, 2012)

I was about to ask the same thing. Ninja'd by a long shot.


----------



## Riley (Feb 22, 2012)

Round 78, Race to sub 1:30, Riley

Average: 1:22.59
(1:37.92), 1:37.05+, 1:23.68, 1:17.81, (1:09.20), 1:16.03, 1:19.99, 1:24.48, 1:13.47, 1:12.50, 1:33.30, 1:27.60
Comments: Really bad, lots of double parities, and if not, oll parities.


----------



## zster007 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Round 78: 1:08.68*

1:11.33, 1:08.38, 1:02.43, 1:22.82, 1:03.33, 1:10.01, 1:05.48, 1:02.01, 1:16.39, 1:14.61, 1:07.09, 1:07.70


----------



## Selkie (Feb 23, 2012)

*Round 78

Average: 1:19.79*

1:20.57, 1:15.45, 1:18.80, 1:35.61, 1:22.07, 1:06.62, 1:15.79, 1:16.53, 1:20.09, 1:15.62, 1:39.88, 1:17.40

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:06.62
worst time: 1:39.88

current avg5: 1:18.01 (σ = 1.52)
best avg5: 1:15.98 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 1:19.79 (σ = 5.71)
best avg12: 1:19.79 (σ = 5.71)

session avg: 1:19.79 (σ = 5.71)
session mean: 1:20.37


----------



## Selkie (Feb 23, 2012)

emolover said:


> Why wasn't Jaycee included.


 


Jaycee said:


> I was about to ask the same thing. Ninja'd by a long shot.


 
Apologies, duly corrected.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 24, 2012)

Round 78, Goal sub-1

Average: 1:02.88

1:03.57, 1:04.32, 1:00.49, 59.08, 1:13.43, 1:04.35, (56.34), 1:02.95, (1:19.38), 1:01.33, 1:01.43, 57.87

Damn it.


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 24, 2012)

James Ludlow

1:20.38 1:17.23 1:18.08 1:12.64 1:18.05 1:18.04 1:20.77 1:11.90 1:20.03 1:19.73 (1:07.87) (1:22.86) = *1:17.69*

I don't seemed to have slipped too much.


----------



## Selkie (Feb 24, 2012)

Round 78
(Tuesday 21st February 2012 - Friday 24th February 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*


*1:00 Goal Race*
JianhanC 1:02.88
zster007 1:08.68
James Ludlow 1:17.69
Selkie 1:19.79


*1:30 Goal Race*
*Riley 1:18.52 GRADUATED*
AndersB 1:27.69 1st Sub Goal Result
Jaycee 1:43.77


*2:00 Goal Race*


*Custom Goal Band Participants*


*Riley *Graduated from the 1 minute 30 second goal barrier, congratulations! We look forward to seeing you in the race to sub 1 minute if you still wish to compete.




James Ludlow said:


> James Ludlow
> 
> 1:20.38 1:17.23 1:18.08 1:12.64 1:18.05 1:18.04 1:20.77 1:11.90 1:20.03 1:19.73 (1:07.87) (1:22.86) = *1:17.69*
> 
> I don't seemed to have slipped too much.



Great seeing you back mate. Hope you and the family are keeping well


----------



## Selkie (Feb 24, 2012)

Round 79
(Friday 24th February 2012 - Tuesday 28th February 2012)


Scrambles




F2 L' D2 Fw2 F2 U R2 Uw' Rw' R D2 Uw R Uw' U' Fw R' Fw2 L Rw' Uw2 R2 Fw2 R U' Rw D2 Uw2 U Fw Uw' Fw2 L R' B' D' Rw' Fw2 L R2

Uw2 U' B2 Rw' R2 D2 Uw U Rw Uw U2 B2 R' F D2 F D Uw' Rw2 R' F' R' Uw L' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 B D2 U' Rw Fw' D2 F2 D' B' Fw2 F' D B

R Fw2 L' Fw F' R Uw2 Fw' D Uw' Fw2 F' Uw' U' Fw R2 D Uw2 L' D L' U' B L' Rw' B' R2 D' Fw Uw2 Fw F Rw2 R' D2 L Rw D B' U'

L2 Uw U2 Rw2 D Fw Rw Fw2 L' Fw F2 D2 U Fw' R' D' F2 L' B2 Fw' F' L Rw R B' D' U' B2 Rw2 U F R2 Uw U Fw F2 L Rw2 F' Rw

B Fw Rw R2 D L2 R U2 R D2 Uw' L' Rw F R' U' Rw' R' Fw' L' R D F2 D2 Fw F2 R B' F D' U2 B2 D2 Uw F2 R Fw L' Fw L2

B F U2 F2 L2 D2 L Rw R' D' B' Uw2 B2 L2 R D R D U2 F L2 R F2 Uw2 Fw' D2 B2 Fw' Rw2 F2 Rw' D Rw' F' U2 L' Uw B Rw2 R2

Uw F D2 R' U2 B2 L R' D Rw Uw' U Rw' B2 F D2 L Rw' F2 Rw R U2 R Fw Rw D' Fw' L U2 Fw' F D' Fw' Uw' R B Uw' F' D Fw2

B Uw L Rw2 D' Uw' L2 Fw D2 Rw' R2 Fw Uw' U F U F2 U' Fw2 R' D2 Rw' Uw B' D U2 B2 R' B Fw2 F' Rw2 R Fw' L U' L B L2 R

B Fw' D2 F' D' U2 Rw2 B Rw Uw2 B U' Fw' L R2 B Fw F Rw' Fw' F2 R' Uw2 L R' F Uw2 B Rw D F L Fw R B2 F2 L Rw' Fw2 Uw

B Rw2 R' F D Uw' L2 Rw2 U2 B L U2 Fw' D2 Uw' L' Rw Fw2 R Fw F2 R2 Uw' U' Rw R2 Uw B' F Uw R' D R2 B R2 Uw Fw2 D2 U' Fw2

B' Fw U2 L2 R2 D2 Uw2 L2 R Uw' U' Fw Uw' F2 D Rw2 D2 U2 L' B2 F2 L Uw' Rw' U' Fw2 Uw L2 Rw2 R Fw' L Uw' L' Uw2 F D' L2 D' F'

L' B2 U2 L' D F D' Uw R Uw' L R' U Rw2 U2 Rw' D2 U Fw2 F' L Rw U' B' Fw F2 Uw' U' R2 F' Rw Uw2 U R Fw' Rw F2 L' R Uw'


----------



## Riley (Feb 25, 2012)

Riley, Round 79, Race to sub 1 

*Average: 1:16.04*

1:16.03, (1:43.67), 1:14.87, (1:06.04), 1:25.13, 1:16.51, 1:09.73, 1:11.89, 1:18.15, 1:20.82, 1:16.11, 1:11.18


----------



## zster007 (Feb 26, 2012)

*Round 79: 1:11.36*

1:10.05, 1:05.33, 1:10.68, 1:23.22, 1:09.11, 1:10.81, 1:04.04, 1:06.57, 1:14.03, 1:17.22, 1:28.71, 1:06.62


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 26, 2012)

Round 79, Goal: sub-1

Average: 59.92

1:02.33, 1:00.95, 1:03.84, 56.88, 57.42, 1:07.02, 57.22, 55.60, (52.44), (1:12.53), 55.72, 1:02.19 

Yay.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 26, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Round 79, Goal: sub-1
> 
> Average: 59.92
> 
> ...


 
Great dude, that avg5 is like top 10 in Malaysia!


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 26, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Great dude, that avg5 is like top 10 in Malaysia!


 
56.xx avg5 iirc. I have no chance of getting that in a comp  You can see my 3x3 results lol. I panicked.

EDIT: Can't believe Mazei is that bad at 4x4 ._. His 4x4:5x5 ratio doesn't seem right.


----------



## mycube (Feb 26, 2012)

1:00.75 1:00.52 (49.96) 1:00.59 1:00.96 50.80 (1:02.68) 58.88 1:02.25 1:02.63 57.90 1:00.55 = 59.58
PB average of 12 and first Ao12 sub1


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 26, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Round 79, Goal: sub-1
> 
> Average: 59.92
> 
> ...





mycube said:


> 1:00.75 1:00.52 (49.96) 1:00.59 1:00.96 50.80 (1:02.68) 58.88 1:02.25 1:02.63 57.90 1:00.55 = 59.58
> PB average of 12 and first Ao12 sub1


 
RACE EACH OTHER!


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 26, 2012)

_James Ludlow_

1.17.85 1.18.50 1.11.63 1.19.35 (1.04.54) 1.12.48 1.11.05 1.09.95 (1.36.52) 1.09.30 1.22.21 1.13.66 = *1.14.60*

_Comment - Good. _


----------



## CuberMan (Feb 27, 2012)

Round 79, sub 1
45.96, 48.97, 56.41, (43.82), (59.54), 49.89, 54.36, 51.50, 49.54, 50.53, 56.64, 54.14= 51.79 bad


----------



## majikat (Feb 28, 2012)

Round 79...sub-1.

01:20.82, 01:32.88, 01:34.82, 01:29.66, 01:20.16, 01:23.27, 01:31.78, 01:26.88, 01:24.19, 01:16.51, [01:35.99], [01:13.30]
==
1:26.10


----------



## Zoé (Feb 28, 2012)

I haven't practice 4x4 in a while... and my x-cube got "lost" during my last competition. I now have a shengshou which I'm really not used to (those things keep locking up >_<) and my times got really really bad !
So, time to join the race again ! 

Round 79 = 1:11.75

1:09.26, 1:13.85, 1:09.50, (1:15.84), 1:12.03, 1:15.06, 1:04.75, 1:15.71, 1:10.16, (1:01.29), 1:11.46, 1:15.70


----------



## zster007 (Feb 29, 2012)

That's why I always make sure my cubes are accounted for during competitions. Some people just have suspect morals...


----------



## iizii (Feb 29, 2012)

*Round 79*
Goal - 1:30

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:17.63
worst time: 1:41.84

current avg5: 1:32.79 (σ = 10.02)
best avg5: 1:25.36 (σ = 4.01)

current avg12: 1:28.21 (σ = 7.06)
best avg12: 1:28.21 (σ = 7.06)

session avg: 1:28.21 (σ = 7.06)
session mean: 1:28.47

1:29.28, 1:26.98, 1:22.40, 1:29.93, 1:23.75, 1:33.24, (1:17.63), 1:38.70, 1:21.22, (1:41.84), 1:38.44, 1:18.20


----------



## Selkie (Feb 29, 2012)

*Round 79

Average: 1:20.64*

1:11.34, 1:26.90, 1:17.09, 1:20.33, 1:22.00, 1:20.77, 1:25.34, 1:06.02, 1:22.13, 1:35.14, 1:22.34, 1:18.18

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:06.02
worst time: 1:35.14

current avg5: 1:20.88 (σ = 1.91)
best avg5: 1:19.80 (σ = 2.04)

current avg12: 1:20.64 (σ = 4.17)
best avg12: 1:20.64 (σ = 4.17)

session avg: 1:20.64 (σ = 4.17)
session mean: 1:20.63


----------



## Selkie (Feb 29, 2012)

Round 79
(Friday 24th February 2012 - Tuesday 28th February 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
CuberMan 51.79


*1:00 Goal Race*
mycube 59.58 1st Sub Goal Result
JianhanC 59.92 1st Sub Goal Result
zster007 1:11.36
Zoé 1:11.75
James Ludlow 1:14.60
Riley 1:16.04
majikat 1:26.10


*1:30 Goal Race*
iizii 1:28.21 1st Sub Goal Result


*2:00 Goal Race*


*Custom Goal Band Participants*


----------



## Selkie (Feb 29, 2012)

Round 80
(Tuesday 28th February 2012 - Friday 2nd March 2012)


Scrambles




Rw2 Uw' Fw' Uw' U' L2 U2 B' Rw2 D' L D2 F2 U' L' Rw F' U B2 D' L2 Rw2 B2 Uw F R Fw R U2 F2 L2 D2 L' Rw' D Rw U' B' L' Rw'

Rw Fw2 U2 L D' U' Rw R' D' Uw' Fw' R2 Fw' F D' Fw F2 Uw L Fw2 Uw L2 R' U' Fw F' U2 Fw Rw' Fw F' U2 L' R Uw' U2 B Fw' D2 U

F Rw2 B F D R' F' D2 Uw U' Rw2 D' L2 B2 L2 R D2 B2 Rw' D2 F Uw2 Rw2 R' D2 U L2 Fw2 D Rw' B2 F2 Rw B L' Rw2 D Fw F' D2

L' B' U' L' Rw2 D U' F Rw2 D Rw' U' F D2 Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 L' F Rw' R2 B2 Fw' Rw R Fw R' D2 B2 Fw' Rw D' B Uw2 L2 R2 Uw' U' L2

Fw' L2 Fw Uw' U2 Rw2 U' R2 D2 U Fw' Uw L' Rw' R' U Fw2 F' R2 U2 Fw' Uw Fw F R' D2 Uw' L R D2 U2 Rw' Uw2 B' Uw U' F' D Rw' R

Fw2 Rw' F Uw2 U R' D Uw2 Fw' F' Rw R' Fw U2 Rw D2 Uw2 R2 B Rw2 Uw2 U Rw R D' R F2 D' Rw' D' U2 Rw2 R' D Uw R D' Rw' Fw' Uw

Rw' Uw' U' L2 F2 D2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 Fw L Rw2 D' Rw' R2 Uw' U' Fw' R U2 Rw' B Uw U Fw2 Uw Rw F' D Uw' F' R Fw' L' B F2 Uw' Fw' U L'

L' Uw2 F L R' B2 F2 D' F Uw' F2 L D' Fw' U F Rw2 Fw' L' Rw R U F Uw' U2 Fw2 R' Fw' F Rw Fw' D2 F' Rw' U2 B F Rw2 B Uw'

Uw2 L' B2 R2 Uw2 R2 Uw U F' L2 Rw' F' Rw B D2 Uw2 B' Rw2 U2 B Fw Uw' B Fw2 D2 L2 D B Fw' L Uw' R' B2 L' Rw2 R' B2 Fw2 F Rw'

F R2 D U2 Rw2 B' F Rw' D Uw F' Rw' D2 B Rw Uw2 U L' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 L Rw' R' Fw2 D Fw2 F2 L2 Rw2 R F2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw' B' L2 R F L2

B Uw Rw U2 B U2 R2 Uw' B Fw' F R2 U' R' D2 Uw' U2 B F2 Rw R' Fw2 Uw' Rw2 U' L R' Uw2 B F2 Rw2 Uw R2 B Fw' Rw2 D2 U2 Rw F'

F' D' Uw F D Uw2 L' B' R D F Rw2 B' D2 Rw' D2 L D' Uw' L2 B U Fw' Rw Uw2 U' F D L' F U Rw' Fw2 F2 Rw' F L2 B' Uw2 B'


----------



## Selkie (Mar 1, 2012)

*Round 80

Average: 1:19.79*

1:12.46, 1:20.22, 1:23.79, 1:18.10, 1:15.53, 1:21.96, 1:19.87, 1:21.61, 1:13.91, 1:29.05, 1:22.11, 1:20.79

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:12.46
worst time: 1:29.05

current avg5: 1:21.50 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 1:17.95 (σ = 1.92)

current avg12: 1:19.79 (σ = 2.93)
best avg12: 1:19.79 (σ = 2.93)

session avg: 1:19.79 (σ = 2.93)
session mean: 1:19.95


----------



## zster007 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Round 80: 1:08.62*

1:07.45, 1:09.43, 1:07.98, 1:16.12, 1:10.25, 1:00.40, 1:06.37, 1:08.05, 1:08.18, 1:01.08, 1:11.24, 1:18.71


----------



## Riley (Mar 2, 2012)

Round 80, Riley, Race to sub 1

Average: 1:21.09

1:27.52, 1:17.35, 1:22.91, 1:26.68, 1:19.69, (1:13.53), 1:15.84, 1:17.63, 1:24.74, 1:15.15, (1:41.01), 1:23.40

Comments: Haven't practiced lately, 10,000 cube relay is taking up a lot of my cubing time.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 2, 2012)

Round 80, goal: sub-1

Average: 1:01.82

55.13, 57.44, 1:03.90, 1:03.09, 1:06.50, 1:05.79, (54.51), 1:00.67, 1:00.79, 1:04.27, (1:09.05), 1:00.61 

Last one had a great start and then DP and failed 3x3. Daaaamn. Could've been sub 50 methinks.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 2, 2012)

Apologies for posting Tuesdays results and scrambles a day late but I had a late notice urgent business trip. Because of this I will delay the new results and scrambles until tomorrow to give people a chance to compete in round 80.

For anyone interested I recorded a few videos today, some may be interested in the 4x4 ao5 of 1:18.82. I posted them all in the video gallery here http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?35739-Progress-Update-3x3-18.38-Ao12-4x4-1-18.82-Ao5-5x5-2-33.55-Single


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 2, 2012)

Race to sub-1:30

1:33.01, 1:26.82, 1:25.45, 1:23.65, 1:28.58, (1:38.80), 1:19.60, 1:19.85, 1:36.35, (1:16.32), 1:26.10, 1:27.65 = 1:26.71

Had 2 EPLL skips (Solves 3 and 4) With OBLBL and full COLL of course


----------



## Zoé (Mar 2, 2012)

*Round 80 = 1:10.47*

1:13.60, 1:08.35, 1:12.42, 1:11.58, 1:06.23, 1:07.42, 1:11.46, 1:13.60, (1:14.45), 1:13.15, 1:06.93, (1:05.70)


----------



## mycube (Mar 3, 2012)

Round 80 - Goal: Sub1

(52.83) 1:00.91 59.31 59.50 (1:03.28) 59.44 57.66 55.25 55.41 59.78 59.86 1:00.61 = *58.77*
wow :O very nice


----------



## Akash Rupela (Mar 3, 2012)

Race to sub 1:30
1.32.28, 1.43.96, 1.45.75, 1.22.49, 1.32.63, 1.33.96. 8.42.31, 1.20.88, 1.22.95, 1.25.38, 1.23.94, 1.21.61 = 1.30.50

Done without warmup, not satisfied. The 8 minute solve was first a 4 piece explosion, fixed it, then it was a 20 piece explosion, but did not DNF
The last 5 solves were done a bit slowly to avoid explosion. So though they may be very close to my PB ao5, its just not satisfying, I believe with some homework on 4x4, i can sub 1:10 this puzzle. And I m gonna work on it, from now....


----------



## Selkie (Mar 3, 2012)

Round 80
(Tuesday 28th February 2012 - Friday 2nd March 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*


*1:00 Goal Race*
mycube 58.77 2nd Sub Goal Result
JianhanC 1:01.82
zster007 1:08.62
Zoé 1:10.47
Selkie 1:19.79
Riley 1:21.09


*1:30 Goal Race*
Jaycee 1:26.71 1st Sub Goal Result
Akash Rupela 1:30.50


*2:00 Goal Race*


*Custom Goal Band Participants*


----------



## Selkie (Mar 3, 2012)

Round 81
(Friday 2nd March 2012 - Tuesday 6th March 2012)


Scrambles




B' L2 R2 U2 Rw' D' Uw' L2 U F D2 Fw F2 D U2 Rw' B L Rw R' U' Rw' R D2 Uw2 U' L' R2 Uw' Rw2 B U2 L' B D' Fw' Rw' D Uw2 U2

Fw2 F Rw Fw2 Uw' B D' Uw2 U' Fw' U2 L R Uw Rw Uw2 R' D2 L R2 Fw L2 Uw' Rw' Fw Rw F' U2 L F' R Fw2 Rw' Uw' F' L2 U' L' B2 U'

U Rw F L2 D R' D' F2 Uw2 B Uw B' F2 D R B2 Fw F2 Rw Uw B Fw F Uw2 B' Uw' B2 Fw F' L2 U' L' Rw2 R' U R2 D' Fw F' Uw

F2 D' L2 R U2 R' D' F' R2 B F2 Uw B R2 Fw' U R' D F R2 D Uw2 Fw2 D' Fw2 D L' Rw' B Fw Rw2 B' Fw' L Rw' B Uw' U L' B

D2 Uw U' Fw' D Uw U2 R2 Fw2 D F2 L' R Uw' Rw2 D2 R2 D Uw' U2 B' Fw L D' Rw Uw' F' R2 Uw U R' Fw' D' Uw B U B Fw R2 U

L2 U B F2 D2 F Rw2 B F' L' F' Uw Rw' B' Rw' Uw' U' R U2 Fw' R2 B2 R2 U Rw2 R2 D L U2 F' U2 Rw2 U Fw2 Rw D Rw' R2 B' D

F R' Uw' Rw2 U F2 L2 Rw' R' B' F' Rw' D' F2 U' Rw2 B2 D' Uw' Rw' R' B2 L' Uw2 B2 Fw D' B Fw2 Uw' B' Uw F2 R Uw2 U B Uw Fw' F'

Fw2 R' D Uw' L' U' L B' L R' U2 Fw U' L2 D Uw2 U2 R2 D' R' F' Rw' R' U2 L' B' U2 L Uw U' F Rw2 R U F' Rw R Uw B F2

L' D Fw' U' L' Rw D' Uw Fw' Rw D2 B L2 Rw F Uw Fw U' B2 R' Fw2 D' Uw2 R' F R' Uw B' F L' Fw L2 B' F' Rw2 Uw Fw' Rw2 Uw Fw

L F2 U B2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 D' Rw2 D B U' B2 D2 Rw2 D2 Uw L' Rw' B' Fw Rw R2 D L2 R Uw' F R' F L Rw2 R' U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw' U' Rw' D'

F' Uw2 Fw' F2 D' U' B Fw2 R2 Uw2 B' Rw2 Fw L' F U' B2 Fw2 Uw2 R' Fw2 R U' B' U2 Fw F' Rw B Rw Fw2 Rw Uw2 B2 Rw U' Fw Uw L Fw

Fw F2 L' Uw' B2 Uw2 U Fw2 U' L B D2 Uw' B' R' U Fw' D' Uw' R B2 Uw2 L2 R' B Rw' U B2 Fw' F2 R2 U2 R' Fw' F U2 Rw2 D F' D2


----------



## Riley (Mar 4, 2012)

Riley, Round 81, Race to sub 1

Average: 1:18.50

1:27.92, (1:35.68), 1:24.20, 1:23.63, 1:06.78, 1:19.94, 1:21.47, 1:20.86, 1:09.43, 1:06.50, 1:24.25, (1:02.61)


----------



## zster007 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Round 81: 1:14.67*

1:12.40, 1:11.92, 1:03.60, 1:18.63, 1:09.43, 1:08.87, 1:15.35, 1:23.00, 1:14.75, 1:21.03, 1:19.14, 1:15.18


----------



## CuberMan (Mar 4, 2012)

I didn't compete in round 80, it's round 79 result -_-



Selkie said:


> Round 80
> (Tuesday 28th February 2012 - Friday 2nd March 2012)
> 
> Results
> ...


----------



## Selkie (Mar 4, 2012)

CuberMan said:


> I didn't compete in round 80, it's round 79 result -_-



Apologies, fixed now


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 80

55.17[O], 43.31, 51.22, 53.33[O], 56.42[P], 57.56[O], 47.05[P], 1:06.92[OP], 1:02.03[OP], 50.88[P], 51.89[P], 50.30[O] = 53.39

First 12 solves in almost a month so kinda bad


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 4, 2012)

1:25.63, 1:29.68, 1:37.76, 1:15.63, 1:28.30, 1:26.55, (1:43.52), (1:11.41), 1:32.19, 1:36.67, 1:29.61, 1:29.74 = 1:29.18

This felt like it sucked :/


----------



## Akash Rupela (Mar 5, 2012)

RACE TO SUB 1:30
1:15.12, 1:27.78, 1:20.57, 1:21.73, 1:27.35 , 1:25.69, 1:23.00 1:24.18, 1:24.09, 1:20.76, 1:25.21, 1:26.71= 1:23.93

I m happy this is 7 seconds better than the one i posted yesterday. Though i dislike the consistency. When the solve went a little slow, less parities came. When solving fast, either double parity came or something went wrong with the edges which i realised while dong f2l. My real aim is to get at least 75 second average till 23rd of this month, (when i have my next comp). Hope i can achieve it with daily 50 solves


----------



## tx789 (Mar 6, 2012)

RAce to sub 2 
1:57.95

107.61 127.81 131.29 110.78 (92.58) 125.68 101.90 (154.35) 128.56 132.91 111.78 101.20


----------



## Zoé (Mar 6, 2012)

*Round 80 = 1:09.58*

1:06.63, 1:08.65, 1:15.12, 1:08.09, 1:04.47, 1:17.16, 1:06.37, 1:13.13, 1:15.03, 1:10.61, 1:05.28, 1:06.87


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 7, 2012)

Round 81, Goal: sub 1

Average: 1:03.79

1:06.23, 1:06.82, 1:11.07, 1:00.48, 1:03.28, (52.17), 1:04.14, 1:01.43, 1:07.23, (1:16.72), 55.02, 1:02.22 

Sorry it's a bit late. Real sloppy solves too.


----------



## mycube (Mar 7, 2012)

(57.11) 59.63 1:01.02 59.86 1:02.21 59.22 59.86 1:00.71 1:00.75 (1:03.02) 59.19 59.36 = 1:00.18
it SHOULD be sub1(had before this an Ao100 sub1). But no


----------



## Selkie (Mar 8, 2012)

Round 81
(Friday 2nd March 2012 - Tuesday 6th March 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
amostay2004 53.39


*1:00 Goal Race*
mycube 1:00.18
JianhanC 1:03.79
Zoé 1:09.58
zster007 1:14.67
Riley 1:18.50
Akash Rupela 1:23.93 1st Sub Goal Result


*1:30 Goal Race*
Jaycee 1:29.18 2nd Sub Goal Result


*2:00 Goal Race*
tx789 1:57.95 1st Sub Goal Result


*Custom Goal Band Participants*


----------



## Selkie (Mar 8, 2012)

Round 82
(Tuesday 6th March 2012 - Friday 9th March 2012)


Scrambles




F2 D2 U2 R2 Uw' U' L2 B2 Fw2 L2 D' Uw2 R Fw' U' Fw D2 R' U B D' Uw U' F' D U' B R' Uw2 Rw R2 Fw' Uw' F R2 F Uw F' R' B

Uw U L' Uw' U2 Fw2 U' Rw' R D2 Uw F' L' B2 Fw' Uw Rw B2 L Rw' U Rw' R2 D' U' B' Uw' L2 D' Fw U L' Fw2 Rw Uw Fw' Rw' Uw2 Fw D'

Rw' U2 R B2 U Fw F' R' Fw F' L' B' Uw L R' U' Rw2 B Fw2 L2 B D2 Uw U' L2 U2 Rw' B2 Fw L' U' Rw2 D' Rw2 F L' R Fw F Uw'

F' Uw' U2 B U F2 Uw2 F' Rw2 B Fw' R' F' D2 U' L2 F' Uw' B' D L2 Rw B Fw' L' R' Uw L Rw Fw' D Rw' D2 Rw2 F' U B' R U L

Rw2 F2 L Uw' Rw2 F2 R2 F L' B2 L2 Fw F U2 L' R B2 F' R' U' F Rw D B Uw B' D2 F' Rw Uw2 R B Rw' U' F' U' B2 D' L' Rw2

D Fw2 D U F2 U2 F R F D' F L2 D' Uw B2 D Uw' Fw2 L' Fw R Fw2 R2 D U R Uw' U Rw2 Fw U' F' Rw2 F U' Fw' F2 U L' B'

Fw' Rw2 B D B' U2 L R' B2 D Fw' F Rw D L B L2 B2 R D2 Fw2 D U F D Uw2 U2 B' Rw D Rw2 D Fw D2 Fw' Rw' R Fw2 Rw Uw

D' R Uw' Rw2 R' D B L B' Rw R2 Uw' Fw2 U F Rw2 R' D' Uw2 F2 R' Fw L2 D2 L Rw2 B Uw2 B' F2 D' L2 R2 D' R D' L2 R' B2 F2

U' Rw2 U2 L' Rw Uw2 Fw2 R2 F' D' Rw2 D' B2 D Rw B R' B R D U Rw' D Uw B' L2 R2 U L' Fw' F2 Uw' L' Uw' Rw B D Uw' U2 R'

L2 Uw R Uw F Uw Fw' Uw2 Fw' L F R Uw' B2 D Uw2 B2 Fw L2 Fw' F' L Rw2 R2 B' Fw' F2 R' Uw2 U' Fw2 F' U B F' Uw2 B' L D2 L

L' B U' B2 D' L Rw R B R' F Rw' Fw' L' Rw B' F' R2 D2 U' L Fw Rw' R2 B Rw' D' U2 Fw L' B' D' Uw' L' D B' L2 B2 Fw Rw

U2 F2 L' B F L' R2 B D Uw Fw2 R' Uw2 F D2 L R2 D2 Uw2 Fw F2 Rw' D2 U' Fw' L U' Rw F' U Rw' B Uw U2 L Rw R2 B F R2


----------



## Riley (Mar 10, 2012)

Riley, Round 82 (even though it's late, no one has competed yet...)

Average: 1:20.61
1:17.93, 1:21.58, 1:17.12, 1:26.45, 1:16.67, 1:12.86, 1:27.44, 1:27.41, 1:16.63, 1:26.55, 1:17.66, 1:18.09


----------



## Skullush (Mar 10, 2012)

Round 82
Goal: Sub-1:00
*Average of 12: 1:21.49*


Spoiler



1. 1:28.68 
2. 1:23.22 
3. 1:23.43 
4. 1:13.24 
5. 1:27.29 
6. (1:07.56) 
7. 1:17.63 
8. 1:23.12 
9. 1:26.44 
10. 1:12.21 
11. (3:14.06) Mini-explosion
12. 1:19.64


Terrible terrible terrible terrible terrible I need a new 4x4. Shenshous turn into crap after a little while.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 82
(Tuesday 6th March 2012 - Friday 9th March 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*



*1:00 Goal Race*
zster007 1:18.78
Riley 1:20.61
Skullush 1:21.49


*1:30 Goal Race*


*2:00 Goal Race*


*Custom Goal Band Participants*


----------



## Selkie (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 83
(Friday 9th March 2012 - Tuesday 13th March 2012)


Scrambles




L' R' F' L' R B' Fw' F' Rw' R2 F L Fw' F' D2 Uw' U2 B D B' D2 F' Uw F2 R Fw2 D2 U' B2 D' L' R' D2 L R' Uw2 B' D Rw' R'

L' Rw' F Uw Rw' Fw D2 F' Uw' U2 L' R Uw2 U' Rw Uw' U2 L' Fw2 F' D2 Rw2 U B F2 R2 Uw U' R' F' U' F' R D Uw2 U Rw2 Uw U2 F'

U' F2 Rw U' L2 D2 B Fw Uw U2 Rw' F Uw2 L2 Rw Fw2 L Uw' F R' D' Uw' Fw2 D Uw' B L2 Rw' R B D Uw2 R B2 R' D Uw B' D' Fw2

F' L R B F' L R2 F' U R B' D2 B2 L' Fw Uw' B L B R2 D Rw Fw' U2 L R2 F Rw Uw' Fw Uw2 F U' L' B L' D' Fw2 L F

U' B R2 Fw' L' D Fw F Rw2 D2 Uw' L' R Uw B' F L' B2 Fw' F' R Uw L Fw' D' Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw D2 Rw U' B R2 Uw Rw2 U B' Fw Rw2

B F Rw2 B' U L2 Rw' R2 Uw' Fw L' Uw U' F2 U B F' Rw' U Rw D Uw' B' Rw2 R Uw2 Rw' Uw2 L R U Rw' D Uw Fw' L2 F' R' F U'

R' Uw Rw' D2 Fw2 U F D' Uw2 R F2 R D F D' F D' U F2 R2 U' F L' R2 F2 L R2 D L2 B2 F L' D Rw2 Fw U2 Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw'

Uw U L2 Rw' R2 D' L' Fw D2 B' R2 Fw' U' R2 D Rw' F2 R' D U' L2 B Rw' Fw Uw Fw R U2 L U R2 D B' Fw' R2 Fw' U B' L2 U

D' R F2 L' Rw2 B' L2 Fw2 L2 R2 Fw Uw2 U Fw2 U' Fw' R D' Rw D' U Rw2 Fw F L' Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw2 D L Rw R2 F' Uw' Fw2 F2 Rw2 D' B2

Fw U2 Fw' Rw F' D Rw Uw2 U' F' D U' L Uw L R' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 Fw2 L R2 D2 U2 L' B' D' U' B Fw2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R F D2 Fw2

R' D2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 U' B' Fw' D' Uw' B2 D' R' B Uw U B L F2 Rw2 Fw Rw' Uw2 Fw' Uw' Fw L' B2 D' U B' D2 Fw2 F R' B2 D L' R Fw

Uw' Fw F2 D U L' Rw' R Fw Rw2 U' R Uw' U Fw2 F' D' B' F' U2 B' L B R2 Uw2 B' Fw Uw2 L2 R' D2 Uw U' L2 B' L' Rw' Uw' Fw Rw


----------



## Riley (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 83, Riley, Race to sub 1

Average: 1:17.63
1:26.83, 1:35.14, 1:07.16, 1:21.35, 1:16.71, 1:18.99, 1:34.31, 1:06.77, 1:13.61, 1:10.11, 1:12.83, 1:14.44


----------



## mycube (Mar 11, 2012)

58.84 (51.25) 59.44 (59.56) 59.33 57.09 56.28 53.34 59.21 58.68 57.72 58.16 = 57.81

finaly 3 times sub1


----------



## Skullush (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 83
Goal: Sub-1:00
*Average of 12: 1:21.00*


Spoiler



1. 1:20.94 
2. 1:19.63 
3. 1:20.45 
4. 1:23.73 
5. 1:25.72 
6. 1:14.61 
7. 1:21.17 
8. (1:12.58) 
9. 1:26.80 
10. (1:29.35) 
11. 1:21.55 
12. 1:15.38


Used my Dayan this time.


----------



## zster007 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Round 82: 1:18.78*

1:11.92, 1:23.22, 1:24.79, 1:25.42, 1:20.85, 1:36.69, 1:16.21, 1:08.83, 1:17.90, 1:19.10, 1:19.34, 1:09.08


----------



## zster007 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Round 83: 1:17.67*

1:18.33, 1:30.82, 1:13.82, 1:13.26, DNF(1:13.55), 1:13.32, 1:09.02, 1:11.66, 1:30.05, 1:18.86, 1:12.58, 1:14.04


----------



## Akash Rupela (Mar 12, 2012)

Round 82 , RACE To SUB 1:30 

AVERAGE= 1.21.64
1.28.34, 1.25.88, 1.22.45, (1.08.42), 1.11.83, 1.25.70, 1.21.89, (1.30.72), 1.20.37 , 1.15.39, 1.25.92, 1.18.63

I guess my next post will do the formalities of placing me in the sub1 goal


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 12, 2012)

Round 83:

51.20[P], 48.86[P], 49.21[P], 53.11[P], 54.99[OP], (41.76), (56.61[OP]), 55.39[P], 47.09, 51.21, 52.71, 51.05[P] = 51.48


----------



## TheZenith27 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm Back!

*4x4 Race to Sub-1:00*
*Round 83*

52.25, 57.41, 56.76, (1:06.66), (48.48), 59.05, 1:05.53, 59.34, 56.44, 59.43, 58.84, 56.08 = *58.11*

_The 48 is a new PB. 100th Post!_


----------



## Zoé (Mar 13, 2012)

*Round 83 = 1:06.37*

(57.73), 1:11.04, 1:09.41, (1:14.68), 1:10.30, 1:01.55, 1:01.74, 1:04.24 ,1:06.75, 1:03.24, 1:02.95, 1:12.43


----------



## Henrik (Mar 16, 2012)

Round 83

Goal: sub-60

1:04.29, 1:02.23, 1:05.46, 1:04.68, (1:14.80), 1:03.37, 1:06.94, 1:09.10, (51.99), 59.79, 55.28, 53.65 => 1:02.48 min
Strange start good endning. Last 5 = 56.24 avg of 5.


----------



## CuberMan (Mar 16, 2012)

Rpund 83: DNF
(DNF(48.28)), 52.19, 49.56, DNF(0.14), 54.52, (44.46), 46.86, 46.80, 55.79, 50.21, 51.61, 49.00

FAIL, 1st don't see parity, 4th timer fail


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 16, 2012)

Round 83

Goal: sub-1

Average: 1:02.00

1:08.30, (54.17), 1:02.74, 55.33, 1:02.13, 57.54, 1:09.63, 57.89, 1:03.48, 55.06, (1:10.52), 1:07.91 

Bad. Meh I'm tired.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 20, 2012)

*Huge apologies for neglecting this thread all. Have had two absolutely manic weeks at work and been working all hours. Results/Scrambles incoming.*

*Round 83

Average: 1:19.76
*
1:13.16, 1:22.60, 1:20.72, 1:18.83, 1:20.60, 1:22.43, 1:13.87, 1:18.15, 1:18.66, 1:32.50, 1:20.14, 1:21.59

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:13.16
worst time: 1:32.50

current avg5: 1:20.13 (σ = 1.20)
best avg5: 1:18.98 (σ = 0.84)

current avg12: 1:19.76 (σ = 2.44)
best avg12: 1:19.76 (σ = 2.44)

session avg: 1:19.76 (σ = 2.44)
session mean: 1:20.27


----------



## Selkie (Mar 20, 2012)

Round 83
(Friday 9th March 2012 - Tuesday 13th March 2012)

Results


*0:45 Goal Race*
amostay2004 51.48
CuberMan DNF


*1:00 Goal Race*
MyCube 57.81 1st Consecutive Sub Goal Result
TheZenith27 58.11 1st Consecutive Sub Goal Result
JianhanC 1:02.00
Henrik 1:02.48
Zoé 1:06.37
Riley 1:17.63
zster007 1:17.67
Selkie 1:19.76
Skullush 1:21.00


*1:30 Goal Race*
Akash Rupela 1:21.64 2nd Consecutive Sub Goal Result


*2:00 Goal Race*


*Custom Goal Band Participants*


----------



## Selkie (Mar 20, 2012)

Round 84
(Tuesday 20th March 2012 - friday 23rd March 2012)


Scrambles




F' Uw' L' R2 Fw F2 D' Rw2 U B' U Fw D' U' Rw R2 Fw R Fw U2 B D B' F' L' B2 Rw2 U B' Fw L Fw R D R2 B D B L U

Uw Rw' Uw Fw2 F' D2 L R2 Uw Rw2 D' L D F R2 F R2 Fw' R2 Uw2 F2 R2 B' Fw' F L' D2 Uw2 B R D Rw' R' U' L2 Uw B Fw' U L

Uw2 U' L2 D2 U2 Fw2 F2 U2 F L U' B Fw' F' Uw' F2 R B2 Fw' L' Rw2 D2 Uw' B2 F Uw U' R' Uw2 Fw R2 U L' Fw' F Rw B L2 R Uw'

B F L2 B2 D' F2 Rw R2 Fw U B Uw2 R2 Uw2 F U2 L' U' Fw F' U' Fw D L2 Rw Fw Rw Fw2 Rw' B2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 F' R' B2 Fw D

B' Fw' L2 Fw D2 U' F' Rw Uw' L2 D2 U L' R Fw R2 B' F' U' R' Uw Rw' R Fw' Uw U Rw2 U2 R' D' Uw' U2 B2 F U2 Fw R' Uw L' B'

Fw' D' L2 F Uw2 L' Rw R' Uw' Fw2 L2 U Fw2 L' U2 B' U2 F D2 B2 L' Fw2 F D2 B2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' U2 L' D U B D2 U Rw' Fw U2 B' D'

U Rw2 F2 Uw' B Fw' U2 F2 Uw' Rw2 Uw2 L B2 F' D2 U2 L' Rw B2 U2 L2 Uw' B F' L2 R' D2 U' F' D2 U2 L Rw U2 R U2 B2 Fw2 D Fw'

L' Rw2 D U' B Rw2 Uw' U L2 B2 L' Rw' R' D' B2 L' Fw2 L2 D' B' Rw2 R2 D U' R D2 Fw' L2 Rw2 B' D' F2 L2 Fw' L' Rw R' Uw F2 R'

Rw2 U L' B Fw F D Uw' Fw R D2 Fw Uw2 B Fw D2 Uw' Fw2 Uw' L B' Fw' F' U Fw2 R D2 Fw U' L2 Rw R D' Rw Fw' D2 B Fw2 F2 Rw'

R Fw F' R' D' U2 Rw D Fw' L Rw' U2 B U Fw D2 Fw D' L' U Fw U2 L' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 U' L' R' Fw D Fw2 L U2 L2 R'

Fw2 F2 R' B' D Uw B' Fw D Uw2 B2 Fw F' Rw2 R' U F' R' U' R2 F' R Uw' Rw U R Uw U' Rw Uw B2 L2 Fw' D' F' D' Uw' F R' B2

U2 F Rw B2 Fw2 F' D' Fw L' U2 L R U' Rw B2 L' Rw' F Uw F' Uw2 L' D Fw Rw U Fw Rw' D2 R' Uw Fw2 F' L2 U' L' Uw' R' B U


----------



## Selkie (Mar 20, 2012)

*Round 84

Average: 1:18.49*

1:11.97, 1:23.27, 1:14.34, 1:15.21, 1:20.54, 1:18.13, 1:27.81, 1:19.76, 1:23.66, 1:10.05, 1:17.32, 1:20.71

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:10.05
worst time: 1:27.81

current avg5: 1:19.26 (σ = 1.43)
best avg5: 1:16.69 (σ = 2.74)

current avg12: 1:18.49 (σ = 3.64)
best avg12: 1:18.49 (σ = 3.64)

session avg: 1:18.49 (σ = 3.64)
session mean: 1:18.56


----------



## Skullush (Mar 20, 2012)

Round 84
Goal: Sub-1:00
*Average of 12: 1:20.75*


Spoiler



1. 1:25.40 
2. (1:27.56) 
3. 1:22.15 
4. 1:14.57 
5. (1:13.70) 
6. 1:18.74 
7. 1:25.70 
8. 1:21.04 
9. 1:15.64 
10. 1:24.42 
11. 1:20.52 
12. 1:19.34


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 20, 2012)

_James Ludlow Round 84_

1.10.06 1.09.58 (1.06.32) 1.09.02 1.09.49 1.10.52 1.09.26 (1.15.24) 1.12.22 1.13.39 1.07.79 1.08.38 = *1.09.95*

_Comment - what's quite amusing me is i haven't really been doing 4x4. Could be pb avg12 - I'm not to hot on recording times lol._


----------



## Riley (Mar 21, 2012)

Riley, Round 84, Race to sub 1

Average: 1:12.72
1:10.02, 1:13.11, 1:12.08, (1:22.76), 1:11.16, 1:15.80, 1:12.64, 1:16.56, 1:14.56, (1:09.76), 1:10.99, 1:10.27
Comments: Consistent.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Mar 21, 2012)

Round 84, Race to sub 1.30

average of 12: 82.20
- 73.71 85.69 86.65 72.80 (98.69) (72.79) 95.75 83.36 76.90 80.98 73.84 92.35

Comment, not even sub 80 , fml


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 21, 2012)

Round 84:

45.52[P], 50.96[OP], 49.40, 52.83[OP], 55.02, 51.72[OP], 58.46[P], 52.27, 1:06.32[OP], 1:02.22[OP], 46.35[P], 43.66 = 52.48

lol inconsistent


----------



## icenerdrd (Mar 21, 2012)

icenerdrd Round 84:

01:22.46	01:23.70	01:33.42	01:49.01	01:30.48	01:47.12	01:41.22	01:19.27	01:52.03	01:38.31	01:33.24	01:32.34	
Ao10/12: *1:35.13*


----------



## CuberMan (Mar 22, 2012)

Round 84:

Average: 49.48
(56.87), 50.48, 45.54, 46.67, 47.43, 52.09, 55.02, 49.14, 50.06, 51.11, (44.66), 47.26


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 23, 2012)

Round 84 "Average": 5 mins 5.57 sec

Standard deviation: 31.33
Best Time: 264.53 (4:23.53)
Worst Time: 341.78 (5:41.78)

Best average of 5: 304.57 (5:04.57)
1-5 - (341.78) 339.93 291.69 (264.53) 282.10

Note: I'm sooooo slow at 4x4 that an Ao12 would have taken forever! (well an hour but I don't have an hour ) So it's 100% ok if you do not post this Ao5 in the result for the round! I just wanted to get my foot in the door in this race coz I'm starting working on 4x4... and it's fun!


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 23, 2012)

Round 84, Goal: sub-1

Average: 1:07.96

1:01.75, 1:04.60, 1:12.59, 1:04.01, 1:10.06, 1:09.02, 1:12.29, 1:10.06, 50.64, 1:15.47, 1:12.21, 1:02.99 

Bummer. Nice single but awful average. New cube kept locking up.


----------



## jonlin (Mar 25, 2012)

Race to sub_1:00\
1:27.68, 1:22.69, 1:33.11, 1:27.26, 1:44.88, 1:25.93, 1:39.12, 1:29.06, 1:21.04, 1:37.44, 1:30.59, 1:34.87
Avg: 1:30.38
I had a bad day. Don't demote me.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Mar 29, 2012)

Round 84 - Sub 1:30

Average - 1:38.64

*Times*
1:43.99, 1:46.11, 1:33.70, 1:37.67, 1:34.30, 1:34.59, 1:38.60, 1:27.65, 1:32.45, 1:49.42, 1:52.41, 1:35.61

Is the thread still alive? The round should have ended last friday.


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 31, 2012)

Round 84 — Sub 1:30

*Average: 1:44.45*

1:38.97, 1:42.77, 1:45.79, 1:47.22, (1:30.37), (1:57.73), 1:42.93, 1:44.81, 1:44.79, 1:42.72, 1:43.53, 1:50.95

Bad finish. I had a great single in there, but I really need to get all my solves to be sub-1:45...


----------



## ottozing (Mar 31, 2012)

racing to sub 1

average - 58.90

52.53, 58.09, 59.52, 57.40, 54.18, 1:00.05, 1:01.48, 58.73, 1:03.15, 1:00.74, 58.38, 1:00.46


----------



## retep (Mar 31, 2012)

*Round 84:
Average: 6:28.76 (σ = 56.45)*
8:58.27, 8:04.57, 7:34.36, 7:08.33, 6:50.22, 6:37.13, 6:16.67, 5:57.66, 5:38.22, 5:24.83, 5:15.64, 5:08.47

New PB every solve lol (just recently got a 4x4x4, figured I would jump right into the thread despite my times not even being close )

Btw how can you lube a 4x4x4 (or take it apart for that matter), it seems like the edge pieces and stuck to the inner pieces and need to somehow come out together... Also is there any way to prevent like minor popping (pieces often come like "dislodged" and makes it really hard to turn, so often just apply some pressure and they pop back in (my cube never like explodes into many pieces). Btw it is a rubik's brand...


----------



## AndersB (Mar 31, 2012)

retep said:


> Btw how can you lube a 4x4x4 (or take it apart for that matter), it seems like the edge pieces and stuck to the inner pieces and need to somehow come out together... Also is there any way to prevent like minor popping (pieces often come like "dislodged" and makes it really hard to turn, so often just apply some pressure and they pop back in (my cube never like explodes into many pieces). Btw it is a rubik's brand...



The most important tip: DON'T TAKE IT APART!!! If you do it's very likely to brake. 

Instead get a lube that you can put in the holes between the cubies (CRC, Jig-a-loo, Lubix and others). Other then that, i would recommend you to get a new cube, Rubik's 4x4x4 is BAD.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 1, 2012)

Sincere apologies all for not updating this thread recently. Not only is work manic but I am also having to deal with some personal issues, if someone would like to temporarely take over the thread for a couple of weeks I would really appreciate it.

Sorry again guys.


----------



## Brest (Apr 1, 2012)

Round 84
(Friday 9th March 2012 - Tuesday 13th March 2012)

Results
*0:45 Goal Race*
CuberMan	49.48
amostay2004	52.48

*1:00 Goal Race*
ottozing	58.90
JianhanC	1:07.96
James Ludlow	1:09.95
Riley	1:12.72
Selkie	1:18.49
Skullush	1:20.75
jonlin	1:30.38

*1:30 Goal Race
Akash Rupela	1:22.20	~GRADUATED~
icenerdrd 1:35.13
MeshuggahX	1:38.64
BlueDevil	1:44.45

2:00 Goal Race
DaveyCow	5:05.57 (av5)
retep	6:28.76

Custom Goal Band Participants

-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Round 85
(Sunday April 1st - Sunday April 8th)

Scrambles


Rw2 R U Uw B2 Rw2 Uw' D L2 U Uw R Fw B R' Fw2 L' Fw2 B' R F Fw' U2 Rw2 F2 D B L Uw D Fw U' Fw Uw' Rw B2 R' Fw2 L D'
Uw2 D F' B' Rw2 R' U' D2 R F Fw2 U L2 D2 B U Rw' U L' D2 F Fw' Uw' F' L2 D2 F' Fw2 B2 Rw' F2 B2 U Rw2 Fw2 L D2 B L B2
R' Fw2 Rw2 F B2 Rw' D Rw R Uw' D B Rw' R' Fw2 L B2 D F' B2 Rw' D' B U2 Uw' D' F Rw2 U2 Rw2 R U R Fw U' Fw' B L2 Rw' R
U2 Uw2 D2 F2 U' Rw Fw U2 L' R Fw Uw Fw' U' Fw2 B Rw2 R2 F' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Rw R U Uw' B' Rw' R2 Uw2 D Fw L' Uw' D F' R' Uw2 D R'
Rw Fw2 D2 F Fw' U' D B' Uw R2 Fw' L2 Rw' U R2 F' D R U F R2 D2 R Uw2 Fw' B D' B D2 L' Fw' Rw Uw2 D Fw R U' F2 B2 U
U2 Uw' Rw' Uw' Fw B D2 R2 Fw' U' D2 L2 D2 Rw' R' Uw2 B2 L U' L Rw2 F2 Fw2 B' R' Uw D' L U2 Uw' D2 B' L' R' U2 L B' U' L Rw2
L R F U' Rw R U2 D2 R U D' Rw F' B2 L2 Rw2 R B' Uw' D' Fw' B2 U2 B' R' Uw' D2 L F Uw Fw' L' F R2 B' R' F2 U' Rw' U'
Fw Rw U' B Uw2 L R2 B' Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw' R' F2 U Uw' D Fw2 B2 L2 U' B' D2 F Uw2 D Fw' L Rw2 Fw2 B Uw' D2 Fw2 Uw2 F2 U L2 U' F
F' U R2 Uw' D F2 U2 F2 Fw U2 B2 Rw2 U2 L2 Fw B2 R2 Uw' Fw' L2 R2 F Fw B Rw' B' Uw2 Rw2 U2 Uw' D2 Fw' D2 B2 U Uw L F2 Fw Rw'
U' D L2 Rw' U2 D Rw' Uw L D' L Uw' F2 Fw' B Uw' D' R Uw' Rw B L2 R2 Fw R' Fw2 D2 F Fw2 B Rw2 B' L2 Uw D' R2 U' Uw2 D L'
R' F D Fw D R2 D F' Fw2 D2 B L2 R' F2 Fw' U R2 D F L' B L F Uw2 L' Rw2 F Fw B2 R2 U Uw2 Rw' R U2 Rw F' D2 F' R
D2 B' L2 R' Uw' D F U D B2 L' Rw R' B' Uw' L Uw Rw2 R' D R2 U2 R2 U R Fw2 U2 Uw2 F' L2 F Fw B2 Uw2 Fw2 B Rw2 Fw2 B2 Uw'
*


----------



## emolover (Apr 1, 2012)

Race to sub 1: 0/3

1:01.61

1:02.25[OP], 1:03.41[DP], 58.32, 1:12.61[OP], 56.33[OP], 1:05.32[OP], 1:09.01[DP], 58.12[PP], 1:04.86[DP], 1:03.74, 54.76[OP], 52.52[DP]

I hate 4x4 but I need to get good at it. I think this was a triple PB and hooray for brest!


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 2, 2012)

If I can, I'd like to set a custom goal...I'd like to do Race to Sub-50...

Race to Sub-50: 0/3

59.53, 48.37, 1:02.88, 49.77, 1:04.36, 1:02.31, 51.69, 1:09.37, 1:05.70, 57.76, 53.96, 58.84

Average of 12: 58.68

I just broke the sub-1 barrier last week...and since then my times have been all over the place...as seen with the two sub-50's in the middle of the high 50s and sup-1's!


----------



## ottozing (Apr 2, 2012)

racing to sub 1

1:02.20, 56.71, 1:02.67, 1:09.48, 55.33, 58.98, 59.30, 1:08.38, DNF(57.99), 1:02.96+, 56.08, 1:00.46 

average = 1:01.72 D=

i got sub 1 last round, just not this round


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 2, 2012)

Round 85, Goal: sub-1; achieved 1 time

Average: 1:03.54

1:02.22, 1:03.18, 1:15.11, 1:06.63, 1:03.54, 1:02.89, 1:16.01, 58.13, 55.81, 1:03.75, 1:04.10, 45.64 

Bad, but awesome single.


----------



## 95Rifles (Apr 2, 2012)

1:48.877, 1:41.627, (1:52.853), 1:27.411, (1:18.614), 1:43.552, 1:34.982, 1:26.250, 1:29.967, 1:47.268, 1:40.646, 1:41.739 = 1:38.232 ave12

Sub 1:30 current goal... 4 times below it


----------



## MeshuggahX (Apr 2, 2012)

Round 85 - Sub 1:30

Average - 1:30.90

*Times*
1:40.81, 1:20.86, 1:26.17, 1:32.64, *1:50.85*, 1:33.94, 1:35.48, 1:36.38, *1:18.17,* 1:26.45, 1:29.93, 1:26.34


----------



## Zoé (Apr 3, 2012)

Race to sub-1 (0/3)
*Round 85 = 1:06.55*
1:07.99, (1:15.64), 1:02.90, 1:13.34, 1.01.94, 1:08.06, (59.19), 1:10.06, 1:10.21, 1:07.46, 1:05.59, 1:00.66


----------



## retep (Apr 4, 2012)

*Round 85 (0/3)*
If I can I would like to create the custom goal of *sub 3min* (I don't see myself breaking sub 2 anytime soon with my piece of crap cube...)
*Average: 3:38.85 (σ = 9.24)*
(3:11.03), 3:34.73, 3:49.41, 3:48.02, 3:30.72, 3:35.13, 3:42.10, 3:20.22, 3:38.70, (DNF(3:53.93)), 3:49.69, 3:39.80


----------



## Riley (Apr 5, 2012)

Round 85, Riley

Race to sub 1, 0/3

Average: 1:12.40
1:07.50, 1:17.16, 1:16.97, 1:12.47, 1:07.82, 1:17.89, 1:14.79, 1:11.96, 1:08.26, (56.91), (1:23.65), 1:09.22


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, I'm new at this, but my goal is 5:00 and posting here might help bring it down:

*Avg: 5:25.56*

5.52.80, 5:30.56, 4:52.39, 4:51.93, 5:58.68, 5:12.03, 5:53.27, 6:03.39, 5:22.74, 4:50.62, 5:19.59, 5:18.72


----------



## Skullush (Apr 7, 2012)

Round 85
Goal: Sub-1:00 (I haven't broken the 1:00 barrier yet)
*Average of 12: 1:16.28*
1. 1:23.57 
2. 1:14.67 
3. (1:33.44) 
4. 1:14.47 
5. 1:31.55 
6. 1:14.65 
7. 1:22.00 
8. (1:05.92) 
9. 1:10.57 
10. 1:12.55 
11. 1:09.81 
12. 1:08.98


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 8, 2012)

Round 85
Goal: sub-2:00

Average: 2:48.92 

2:35.06, 2:43.33, 2:54.12, 2:55.76, 2:57.16, (2:03.65),
3:30.05, (3:31.76), 2:48.73, 2:17.11, 2:51.82, 2:36.06


----------



## Brest (Apr 9, 2012)

Round 85
(Sunday April 1st - Sunday April 8th)

Results
*0:45 Goal Race*
Nothing to see here, move along...

*1:00 Goal Race*
emolover - 1:01.61
ottozing - 1:01.72
JianhanC - 1:03.54
Zoé - 1:06.55
Riley - 1:12.40
Skullush - 1:16.28

*1:30 Goal Race*
MeshuggahX - 1:30.90
95Rifles - 1:38.232

*2:00 Goal Race*
TheWitcher - 2:48.92

*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 50:* AJ Blair	58.68
*Sub 3:* retep	3:38.85
*Sub 5:* Reprobate	5:25.56

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Round 86
(Sunday April 8th - Sunday April 15th)

Scrambles


R' Uw2 D2 L' Rw U2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 L Rw' Uw2 D' F R2 F' B2 Uw' R B L Rw' Fw R D2 F' U D' L' Uw' Rw' R2 B' L2 F2 Uw' R F' B Rw'
R2 U' Rw Fw' Uw R2 F D F L' R2 F2 Rw2 R F2 B' Rw R2 B2 Uw L' Rw' U' F Uw2 D2 F2 U' Uw' D' Fw2 B Uw D' R2 U' R Fw2 U' D2
Uw2 D Rw' R2 B2 R' B' D2 Rw F2 B' U' D' B U2 R Fw U R' Fw U' B R2 F' Rw R2 Uw' L2 Rw2 D' R2 U R' U' F' L2 U D Fw' B2
L Uw F' B' L' U' D R2 U D' L' F' L U F L2 F Uw F' B2 L2 Rw2 B2 Rw' R' Fw2 R2 Fw' B L F' Rw' Fw' B' D Rw U2 Fw' D2 R2
F2 Uw2 Rw' Fw' Uw' D2 L2 R U Uw' Rw Uw B L Rw2 R F B' R' U' Uw2 L2 R Fw2 D2 L2 D' L Rw F Fw Uw' Fw B' L2 Rw2 F B2 R Fw'
F2 B' Uw' Fw' U Uw B' Rw' F2 Fw R Fw2 Uw L' R2 Uw' R Fw2 B U2 Rw' Fw' Rw' R2 Fw Uw2 L2 D2 Rw2 Fw2 B' U' F' U Fw2 L' F2 Fw' B2 Uw
F' B U R' U F' Fw2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Rw Uw2 D Fw' U' Uw2 R2 D B D2 L2 U2 Rw' R2 Fw2 B' U F2 Rw2 F' Fw' Uw' Fw' Rw2 Uw' Fw' U2 Uw' L U'
U' Rw2 R2 U F2 Rw2 Uw' B Rw' D2 Fw' U Rw2 Uw D F' L' Fw2 B2 L Uw' D L' F2 U Uw2 Fw' U B2 L2 F2 Fw B2 U Uw2 R F' B' Uw D'
R' U2 F' Fw' Rw' R2 Uw' D L U2 D F' Fw B' U2 Fw Uw R2 Uw' D2 Rw F' U' Rw2 U2 Rw' Uw2 D B2 R' F' Rw2 R B' U' Uw2 L2 F2 Fw Rw
L' R' F2 Rw U L2 Fw' U F' R2 F2 B' L' F U' Uw F' B L F' Fw2 R F Fw2 B2 R2 Fw2 L Uw2 Fw' B2 R Fw B2 D2 F' Fw U F' U2
D L' U Fw' B' D2 Rw' U2 L' Rw R2 Fw Uw D Fw2 U2 D' Rw Uw2 D' Fw2 U' L' Fw R' U Uw L' Rw' U' F' Fw' Uw2 R U2 B2 Rw' F2 Uw L
F L2 U2 D Fw' R2 U2 B2 L U L' R' U' Uw2 B L2 Rw R2 F' U Rw Fw' Uw2 D' F' U Uw' D B2 L2 Fw' L2 R' B U2 D R2 D L2 F'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 9, 2012)

race to sub 1 - round 86

1:03.89, 1:15.11, 1:02.85, 1:02.24, 58.73, 51.53, 54.28, 1:08.57, 52.61, 1:04.45, 59.59, 1:05.68 

average =1:01.29 (σ = 4.76) FML


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 9, 2012)

Round 86 - Race to Sub-1(0/3)

Average: 86.73

1:28.04, 1:47.94, 1:21.55, (1:15.75), 1:34.05, (2:16.18), 1:18.33, 1:18.76, 1:26.33, 1:33.07, 1:23.06, 1:16.17

I should definitely stop doing these at 2:00 in the morning.


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 9, 2012)

Round 86
Goal: sub-2:00

Average: 2:35.87

2:53.79, 3:01.21, 2:19.20, 2:14.52, (2:10.55), 2:21.54, 2:34.89, 2:24.90, 2:26.91, 3:00.49, (3:31.63), 2:41.30


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 10, 2012)

*Sub-3???*

*Average: 3:08.71*

3:12.90, 3:09.49, (3:44.32), 2:57.28, 3:26.68, 3:39.88, 2:45.40, 3:03.78, 3:08.39, 3:01.14, (2:38.80), 3:02.19


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 10, 2012)

Round 86
Goal sub 5:00 (0/3)

3:57.51, 5:12.23, 4:55.19, 5:46.54, 4:11.47, DNF (4:05.17), 4:51.89, DNF (3:36.41), 4:59.10, 5:47.92, 3:37.72, 4:42.48 = DNF


----------



## retep (Apr 11, 2012)

*Round 86
Goal: Sub 3 (0)
Average: 3:30.07 (σ = 21.16)*
4:03.15, 3:55.13, 3:19.71, 3:19.85, 3:39.39, 3:12.31, 3:05.62, 3:29.13, 3:04.68, 3:52.54, 4:02.29, 2:50.83
Finally a sub 3 time, but man I hate my cube, I get so frustrated popping pieces back in multiple times each solve and I hate how I can't do any finger tricks, I have to turn the sides with my whole hand because it is so stiff and my hands get so tired after like 3 solves... I really hope I can get a new cube soon (might set a new goal immediately if I do, I expect my times would fall significantly).


----------



## Zoé (Apr 11, 2012)

*round 86 = 1:04.47* (race to sub-1 0/3)
1:03.26, (55.45), 56.94, 1:08.18, (1:11.08), 1:03.9, 1:07.47, 1:06.59, 56.78, 1:08.64, 1:07.04, 1:05.85

I just finished moding my Shengshou, it is soooo much nicer now


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 11, 2012)

Round 86, race to sub-1 (1/3)

Average: 1:03.34

1:01.99, 1:08.14, 1:04.44, 1:19.61, 53.91, 59.31, 59.96, 56.70, 1:02.40, 1:05.10, 1:07.88, 1:07.47 

Lots of sub-1s in the middle. Meh average.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Apr 11, 2012)

my goal is sub 1:30
1. 1:48.44 
2. 1:29.99 
3. 1:46.53 
4. 1:40.03 
5. 1:51.97 
6. 1:37.10 
7. 1:49.07 
8. 1:35.79 
9. 1:52.53 
10. 1:45.92 
11. 1:45.47 
12. 1:38.33 
*=1:43.87*


----------



## Mikel (Apr 11, 2012)

*Average: 1:32.94*
Race to sub 1:30

1:25.56, 1:37.91, 1:49.22, 1:38.63, 1:23.22, 1:31.25, (1:19.65), 1:35.41, 1:38.28, 1:24.33, (2:29.94), 1:25.55


----------



## Akash Rupela (Apr 11, 2012)

Race to sub1 (0/3)

80.05, 78.77, 71.08, 78.58, 91.72, 86.58, 74.41, (67.58) ,(106.40), 74.73, 82.14, 73.75= 79.18

I expected a better average, after 4 sub1 singles in 2 days , with a 67 sec ao5, i guess i have a lot to practice. This was not expected after hundred solves daily (of 4x4, yes)


----------



## Riley (Apr 12, 2012)

Riley, Round 86 Race to sub 1, 0/3

Average: 1:08.80
1:03.83, 1:02.20, 1:13.90, 1:15.69, 1:14.00, 1:08.75, 59.94, (58.97), (1:21.41), 1:04.79, 1:14.50, 1:10.36


----------



## MeshuggahX (Apr 12, 2012)

Round 86 - Sub 1:30 (0/3)

Average - 1:30.44

*Times*
1:27.17, 1:22.73, 1:24.90, 1:10.46, 1:32.88, 1:37.69, 1:23.73, 1:27.38, 1:41.55, 2:16.20, 1:38.13, 1:28.25

Solve 4, LL-skip!
Solve 10, thought I had switched centers so I switched solved some more noticed I hadn't and just gave up.


----------



## Brest (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 86
(Sunday April 8th - Sunday April 15th)

Results
*0:45 Goal Race*
Nothing to see here, move along...

*1:00 Goal Race*
ottozing	1:01.29
JianhanC	1:03.34
Zoé	1:04.47
Riley	1:08.8
Akash Rupela	1:19.18
Ninja Storm	1:26.73

*1:30 Goal Race*
MeshuggahX	1:30.44
Mikel	1:32.94
Thunderbolt	1:43.87

*2:00 Goal Race*
TheWitcher	2:35.87

*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 3:*
Alcuber	3:08.71
retep	3:30.07

*Sub 5:*
Reprobate	DNF

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Round 87
(Sunday April 15th - Sunday April 22nd)

Scrambles


U Fw' Rw2 F Fw' B' Uw L2 F' Rw R B U L' D2 F B' D' B2 R Fw' B D2 Rw D L' R' U2 L Rw F2 R' Fw' Rw D2 R Fw' U' R B2
L U B' U Fw U' R2 U2 D' Fw' L' R2 Fw2 B L2 R' Uw2 B' L' Uw F' R B' R' U2 R' U B U L' Rw2 R2 F U' D2 R2 F L Fw' L2
B2 Uw' L U2 F Uw D' L2 F B2 L R' Uw R' F2 Fw2 B' D Rw' F2 Rw2 B' R2 Uw2 L F' Uw D' F U' D L' D F' B U' D' L' R2 D'
Fw' U2 L2 R' U Uw' F Fw B2 L2 U' Rw F Fw B2 Rw' Uw L' Uw' D' L R2 U2 B U F2 U' Uw' D Fw2 Rw R' Uw F D' F Uw2 L F' Fw'
U2 Fw' Uw' L' Rw2 D Fw' L' Fw U' R F L2 R' Uw' B2 D' F Uw2 D' F B' L' Uw2 L2 U' D' F' B L U' D R B Rw B2 R2 U2 B2 L2
U R' Fw2 B' U Uw2 D2 Rw' F' Uw2 F' B Uw L U' Fw' U2 Fw U' R U Uw Rw2 F' B L2 R' U' F Fw2 L' B Rw' U L' R' F Fw2 D2 R2
Rw D' Rw' R B Uw' R2 Uw' F' L2 D B' Uw2 D B U Uw L R2 U2 Uw2 D Rw2 D Rw' U' L2 Uw Rw2 F Uw' Fw Uw' Fw' Rw U' Uw F' B D2
Rw2 Fw2 U2 F2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 F2 Rw' F2 L2 Rw' U F' U F Fw2 B R' U2 Uw Fw2 U F L' R F Rw B D2 F2 U' Uw Fw2 D2 B' Uw' D B Rw2
Uw2 F Fw Uw2 R2 F2 B L U' D' Fw' L Uw F Uw2 Fw U2 Rw2 F2 B U' Uw Fw B L F' Fw2 L2 Fw U Rw2 D F2 Fw' R2 D2 B' Rw' U2 D2
B' Uw' D2 R2 Uw F Fw2 U L2 D R' F' D2 F' B' L R' Uw' R B Rw2 U F R F' Fw2 Rw Uw L F2 L B' D2 B2 U' F U L2 R2 Fw
Rw2 R2 F2 Rw2 Uw L Rw2 R' Uw L2 Fw' R D' F' L2 F Uw' B2 U' F' Fw Uw L2 Rw' Uw D' Rw' Fw Uw D2 L2 F U2 Uw2 D2 R2 U' Fw Rw' R
U' Rw F2 B2 Uw B R2 Uw Rw2 D F L' B2 Rw2 Uw' D2 B2 R' Fw2 D L' Rw2 Fw L2 R U2 F Fw' U2 Rw2 R2 F' B L2 R' D2 F' Uw' R' U2


----------



## Henrik (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 87

Goal: sub-1 (0/3)

1:58.21, 1:15.14, 1:01.34, 1:04.29, 57.76, 1:12.35, 1:05.47, 57.10, 1:03.64, 1:05.35, 1:04.16, 53.89 => 1:04.66
First two: Extremely cold hands (Pop on first)


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 87
Goal: sub-2:00

Average: 2:05.59 

2:09.85, 2:06.23, 2:13.55, 1:58.74, 2:19.35, (2:32.02), 1:59.07, 1:59.81, (1:47.82), 2:12.91, 2:02.76, 1:53.64


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 87
Goal: sub-5:00 (1/3)

Avg = 4:22.91

4:49.62, 3:54.73, 4:09.93, 4:18.18, 4:01.51, 4:37.73, 4:56.67, 4:25.99, 4:28.92, 3:37.79, 4:51.35, 4:11.10


----------



## 95Rifles (Apr 17, 2012)

(1:55.111), 1:35.983, 1:27.645, 1:19.836, 1:25.990, 1:38.640, 1:33.038, 1:44.144, 1:29.863, 1:50.520, 1:38.440, (1:12.917) 

Race to sub 30 - 5 times below 

Average of 1:34.410


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 87
Goal: Sub-1
Average: 1:21.27

1:18.64, (1:40.31), 1:15.82, 1:23.77, 1:01.22, 1:27.33, (1:00.16), 1:32.37, 1:16.60, 1:16.19, 1:31.82, 1:28.90


----------



## Riley (Apr 18, 2012)

Round 87, Riley, Race to sub 1

0/3
Average: 1:12.12
1:17.54, 1:22.78, 1:12.44, 1:15.25, 1:04.16, 1:06.69, (1:03.75), 1:14.42, 1:06.31, 1:08.80, (1:23.17), 1:12.82


----------



## ottozing (Apr 18, 2012)

Round 87, race to sub 1 (0/3)

01:07.51, 00:58.91, 00:52.44, 01:05.78, 01:01.73, 01:04.17, 00:57.27, 00:57.61, DNF, 01:00.00, 00:58.85, 00:54.46

average = 01:00.63

-___-


----------



## Zoé (Apr 18, 2012)

Round 87, race to sub-1 (0/3)
*1:02.38*
1:03.01, (1:10.11), 1:03.62, 1:10.48, 57.48, 1:00.99, (53.91), 56.05, 58.69, 1:09.48, 57.26, 1:06.72

Best avg of 5 = 57.33, which might actually be my PB


----------



## Skullush (Apr 19, 2012)

Round 87
Goal: Sub-1:00
*Average of 12: 1:18.78*
1. 1:20.39 
2. 1:16.30 
3. 1:14.47 
4. 1:25.10 
5. 1:12.20 
6. (1:05.66) 
7. 1:23.46 
8. 1:15.44 
9. 1:23.20 
10. (1:46.94) 
11. 1:16.10 
12. 1:21.10


----------



## retep (Apr 19, 2012)

Round 87
Goal: Sub 3 (0/3)
Average: 3:11.60 (σ = 12.58)
3:08.95, 3:00.55, 3:27.48, (2:50.99), 3:24.35, 2:58.74, 2:54.29, 3:26.92, (DNF(2:55.77)), 3:01.20, 3:19.96, 3:13.55
getting close  The DNF sucked tho, I was at PLL by 2:30 and then I realized I had 2 unpaired edges, I tried to quickly fix it but it would have taken a while, so i just gave up on it...


----------



## MeshuggahX (Apr 19, 2012)

Round 87 - Sub 1:30

Average - 1:27.53

*Times*
*1:11.57*, 1:29.89, 1:29.59, 1:26.16, 1:29.37, 1:19.73, 1:20.79, 1:34.09, 1:33.05, *1:37.70*, 1:27.18, 1:25.44

Good round for me. And first sub-1:30, in this thread at least.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 21, 2012)

Round 87, sub-1 (1 time)

1:07.04, 1:07.30, 1:08.69, 58.53, 57.05, 1:05.70, 52.41, 54.89, 1:06.11, 52.91, 1:05.35, 1:04.59 = 1:01.95

Fingers are still sore haha, have been breaking in my 4x4 a lot. Got lots of sub-1 avg12 yesterday though.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Round 87
Goal: Sub 1 (0/3)

Average: *1:17.02*

1:18.44 1:14.71 (1:07.25) 1:20.06 1:17.77 1:24.02 1:16.22 1:23.59 1:13.75 1:11.27 1:10.41 (1:29.63)

Would have been sub 1:17 but i screwed up that last solve!! that sucks!!


----------



## Brest (Apr 24, 2012)

Round 87
(Sunday April 15th - Sunday April 22nd)

Results
*0:45 Goal Race*
Nothing to see here, move along...

*1:00 Goal Race*
ottozing	1:00.63	>.<
JianhanC	1:01.95
Zoé	1:02.38
Henrik	1:04.66
Riley	1:12.12
Tall5001	1:17.02
Skullush	1:18.78
Ninja Storm	1:21.27

*1:30 Goal Race*
MeshuggahX	1:27.53	1st result under - 2 more to go!
95Rifles	1:34.410 

*2:00 Goal Race*
TheWitcher	2:05.59 

*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 3*
retep	3:11.60

*Sub 5*
Reprobate	4:22.91	1st result under - 2 more to go!

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Round 88
(Sunday April 22nd - Sunday April 29th)

Scrambles


Rw' U L' Rw Fw2 Uw R2 B' L Rw U2 Uw2 F Rw' U D' Fw2 B L F U D Rw' R' F' U F' B2 L F2 Rw2 D2 R2 Uw2 D B2 Rw' F' L2 R'
Fw' L2 F U2 F2 Fw' B' L' F' B D' L' U2 R' Fw' R2 F L2 Rw R' F' Rw R2 D' F2 Fw2 Rw R Fw2 L U D' Fw' L2 U R F2 Fw2 Rw' B'
U Fw2 R Fw2 R2 U D L' B U' Uw R2 B U R F2 Fw B R2 F2 Rw' Fw2 D' Fw U B' Uw' Rw2 Uw' R' D2 Fw' L Uw2 Rw' Uw D' R' F' D'
U2 Uw D2 F Fw2 B2 D' Fw' B' Rw' U D' F R B' Rw2 Fw Uw' F2 U D F2 B U' Uw2 Fw L' Uw2 F L R U' F Fw' B2 Uw2 L' Rw2 R Fw'
B Rw2 R Fw R Uw Fw' U2 Uw2 F' L2 U' F' B' R2 F D2 L' U Fw L' Rw2 R' D' L F2 D' Rw' D Fw L2 D' F2 Fw' B L B2 Rw' U2 R'
Uw' Rw' F D2 L' Uw' F' U2 Uw D B D Fw' Uw2 R2 U D' F Fw2 U R' U' Rw D' F' B U2 L' Rw2 F2 L2 Rw' F' Rw' B' Uw' R F2 Uw' R
R D2 F2 L F' L' Uw2 Fw R2 D L' Fw2 U2 D F Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw L2 R Uw2 L U' F Uw2 D L2 U' Fw Uw L' F2 Uw Rw2 Fw' L' Uw2 D B
U2 Uw F L Uw' D2 B2 Rw' Fw2 Uw' F2 B2 D' F' Fw2 L2 U2 F2 D2 Fw2 U' D' Rw' R2 D' F Fw2 U D' F2 Rw2 B R2 B R F2 Rw U' F' D
R2 U' Fw2 L2 Uw' Rw B R B2 R' F' Fw L F' U' Rw' B2 U Fw' B' D2 R' Uw R' B' Rw Fw Uw' D' L' Uw2 Rw2 F2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 F' Fw' R F
U' Rw' Uw B U2 Uw2 D L2 Rw B' U2 L2 F2 Uw2 Rw B L2 R2 F' Fw2 R2 F2 U L' R2 Uw' D' L B2 L2 U2 Rw2 B2 Uw F R F' Fw' B Uw2
U' L' U Uw2 Rw F2 B2 Rw F2 Fw L2 U' F2 Fw B U2 F Rw' F U2 D2 Fw' B Rw' D' Rw2 R Fw2 R2 F Uw2 R2 Fw L2 R2 F Rw' U2 Fw Rw
U' D' L' R2 B' Rw2 U2 Uw2 B2 R' F' L B2 R D2 B2 Rw U' Rw U' Uw D L' B U2 Uw' F' U Rw Fw B' R2 Fw D2 Rw B Rw D' B' D2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 24, 2012)

round 88, race to sub 1 (0/3)

average = 1:00.10 (ok this is starting to **** me off)

00:56.68
01:06.19
01:04.88
00:57.69
01:00.41
00:55.01
01:01.45
00:59.47
00:56.57
01:04.59
00:59.62
00:58.69

-___________________________- soooo close


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 24, 2012)

Round 88, goal: sub-1 (1/3)

53.69, 1:13.23, 1:02.18, 1:07.78, 1:03.72, 47.24, 58.23, 55.50, 49.44, 1:08.29, 58.83, 59.22 = 59.69

2 sub 50s, not bad.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Apr 24, 2012)

round 88, goal: sub 1 (0/3)

average= 1:20.68

1:24.21, 1:18.70, (1:14.00), 1:16.57, 1:15.92, 1:20.07, (1:26.44), 1:24.54, 1:21.31, 1:23.38, 1:23.88, 1:18.17

way too may sup 1:20s for my liking, but oh well


----------



## Reprobate (Apr 24, 2012)

Round 88, Goal: Sub-5:00 (2/3)

4:16.02, (4:45.95), 3:57.44, 3:47.90, 3:26.17, 4:00.90, 4:00.12, 4:04.87, 3:46.39, 4:38.60, (3:15.65), 4:07.31 

Avg = 4:00.57

Right. Next time I'll set a tougher goal.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 25, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Round 88, goal: sub-1 (2/3)
> 
> 53.69, 1:13.23, 1:02.18, 1:07.78, 1:03.72, 47.24, 58.23, 55.50, 49.44, 1:08.29, 58.83, 59.22 = 59.69
> 
> 2 sub 50s, not bad.


 
i think you mean (1/3) not (2/3)


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 25, 2012)

Round 88 Goal Sub 1 (0/3)

Average of 12: *1:15.76*

1:17.72 1:09.06 1:15.55 1:14.65 1:14.06 1:16.71 (1:04.68) 1:19.03 1:18.90 1:14.88 (1:20.47) 1:17.06

PB single in there which makes me happy but other then that this is just ok. Had a new Pb average of 1:12 today so thats where im aiming for!!


----------



## Riley (Apr 26, 2012)

Round 88, Riley, 0/3

Race to sub 1
Average: 1:11.02
1:18.37, (1:04.00), 1:10.27, 1:09.86, 1:04.83, 1:08.45, (1:19.04), 1:13.10, 1:10.88, 1:18.76, 1:09.46, 1:06.25


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 26, 2012)

ottozing said:


> i think you mean (1/3) not (2/3)


 
Nope, I had one back when Selkie hosted this race. Unless Brest wants to start afresh?


----------



## Brest (Apr 26, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Nope, I had one back when Selkie hosted this race. Unless Brest wants to start afresh?


Remember that these race threads are for for your own enjoyment and progression. However, to graduate past a goal threshold:



Cyrus C. said:


> You graduate within your goal banding once you have sucessfully attained three averages below your goal with no averages above the goal inbetween. This allows for missing rounds with no impact to your graduation progression.



So you need three consecutive times under your goal average to graduate. Although, it's really about fun and improvement!


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 26, 2012)

Oho, I knew you were European, Brest. In honour of the race rules, this round shall be my first time


----------



## Skullush (Apr 27, 2012)

Round 88
Goal: Sub-1:00
*Average of 12: 1:18.65*
1. 1:12.04 
2. 1:27.44 
3. (1:27.88) 
4. 1:13.38 
5. 1:19.67 
6. 1:20.79 
7. 1:26.31 
8. 1:19.05 
9. 1:19.82 
10. 1:11.01 
11. (1:08.97) 
12. 1:16.99


----------



## tx789 (Apr 28, 2012)

Round 88 
Race to 1:30 

1-12 - 108.76 118.68 98.34 89.51 100.47 122.79 (144.78) 115.40 122.79 (82.24) 118.76 107.17
1:50.27 
1:22.24 is pb single


I'm changing race to 1:30 from 2:00 since I have got a pb mean of 100 of 1:53.92


----------



## MeshuggahX (Apr 28, 2012)

Round 88 - Sub 1:30

Average - 1:27.55

*Times*
1:31.17, 1:33.74, 1:29.69, 1:20.51, 1:28.80, *1:17.54*, 1:23.20, *1:36.01*, 1:22.82, 1:33.58, 1:25.23, 1:26.71


----------



## Brest (May 1, 2012)

Round 88
(Sunday April 22nd - Sunday April 29th)

Results
*0:45 Goal Race*
Nothing to see here, move along...

*1:00 Goal Race*
JianhanC	59.69	1st result under - 2 more to go!
ottozing	1:00.10	>_>
Riley	1:11.02
Tall5001	1:15.76
Skullush	1:18.65
cubefan4848	1:20.68

*1:30 Goal Race*
MeshuggahX	1:27.55	2nd result under - 1 more to go!
tx789	1:50.27 

*2:00 Goal Race*

*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 5*
Reprobate	4:00.57	2nd result under - 1 more to go!

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Round 89
(Sunday April 29th - Sunday May 6th)

Scrambles


L R B2 Uw2 F R2 B U' B D2 Rw' F2 L' Uw2 F2 R2 Fw' R' Fw' R' F B2 Rw B2 Rw2 D2 B L2 F2 Fw' B2 R' F Fw2 D2 B Rw' U F Rw'
F L' F2 U F2 U D' Rw Uw' D2 Fw' R U Uw R' D' L2 Rw D2 L2 Rw B2 D Fw' B2 U2 Rw F L' Rw2 Uw' L' Fw' L2 R Uw B' U2 Uw D2
L' R F2 Uw B' Rw2 R' Uw Rw' U Uw' F' D' Fw' U' L' Rw2 Uw' L2 Fw L2 B Uw2 L U2 Rw U F2 L' Uw L F' B' Uw2 D2 L' B2 Rw2 F' Fw'
D2 F' D L2 R' D Fw' U2 B U' D' Rw' D2 Fw' L2 B Uw F' Fw2 B2 Uw2 L' D' L' Fw' L2 U D2 F2 R' F U' D Fw D B2 U' D2 Fw Rw
Rw R2 Fw2 B U2 B2 Rw2 R' F Rw2 B L' Rw F L' Rw' R2 U Rw2 R' F B2 Uw L B' R2 Uw' D' F' Fw D2 R B L2 R F2 U' Uw Rw U
L2 Rw' R2 B L2 Rw R U' Fw2 D2 F' B' L Rw Fw2 D2 L2 R D2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U F' Fw' U' Fw2 D Rw' Fw2 U F B2 L2 B' R2 Fw D2
Uw D L' Rw2 R Fw2 U Uw D2 R' F2 R F2 Fw' Uw' B Uw L U' L2 Fw Rw2 F D' B' U' Fw' D2 L' R' B2 L' Uw' F' U Uw F2 R' Uw L2
L2 U' D2 Fw2 L Rw' F2 B2 R' Uw2 B L' F2 U2 Fw' U D L' U2 Uw D L2 Uw2 D B2 R B' L' Rw2 R' Uw R D' R2 U F U' F L2 Fw'
F B' L2 F2 U' Uw2 D' L B' Uw B D2 R Fw' Uw' F Uw F B2 L F2 U Fw' B2 L2 Rw' F Fw U2 D F2 Rw2 R F2 B2 Uw' B Uw' B Uw'
B2 U' D' Rw2 Uw' L Rw2 F' D B2 L Rw' D2 Fw2 L R' U' Uw2 D Fw' R2 U2 Uw2 L2 Rw R B Uw L Fw' R F' L2 U2 D2 F' Uw Rw R' F'
U L2 D' R U' L B2 L' R U' B Rw2 U' Uw' L2 U' Rw' Fw2 Uw F U2 B U Uw' Rw Fw2 B2 R U' B' R' Fw' L' D' Rw' Uw D2 F2 B2 U'
Uw L' F2 B2 Rw U2 Fw' U' Rw' Fw U B D B2 U2 Fw' U' L R' B' U' Uw' R' F' Uw L U R F2 U' B' L R2 Fw U' F2 L2 F U Rw2


----------



## JianhanC (May 1, 2012)

Round 89, goal: sub-1 (2/3)

1:01.79, 56.61, 59.70, 1:01.13, 1:13.32, 1:02.49, 1:02.82, 1:05.13, 1:00.05, 54.22, 53.12, 52.22 = 59.70

Made it, sort of


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 1, 2012)

Round 89: Race to sub-1(0/3)

1:13.73

1:10.09, 1:11.55, 1:18.12, 1:14.07, (1:21.87), 1:18.22, 1:10.09, (1:09.74), 1:13.07, 1:18.39, 1:10.84, 1:12.82


----------



## Reprobate (May 1, 2012)

Round 89 Goal: sub-5:00 (3/3)

4:13.13, 3:56.14, 4:10.88, 3:49.56, (3:13.34), (4:26.01), 3:59.57, 4:13.49, 4:12.90, 3:24.97, 4:11.56, 3:43.98

Avg = 3:59.62


----------



## TheWitcher (May 2, 2012)

Round 89
Goal: sub-2 (0/3)

Average: 2:04.83

2:16.30, (1:49.09), (2:42.08), 2:07.57, 2:03.84, 1:57.01, 1:54.15, 2:20.58, 2:11.36, 2:00.36, 2:02.63, 1:54.53


----------



## MeshuggahX (May 2, 2012)

Round 89 - Sub 1:30

Average - 1:23.82

*Times*
1:19.65, 1:14.86, 1:30.87, 1:23.82, *1:35.22*, 1:28.44, 1:31.40, *1:09.89*, 1:26.57, 1:14.70, 1:26.83, 1:21.02


----------



## Tall5001 (May 2, 2012)

Round 89 (0/3)

Average of 12: *1:13.65*

1:18.47 1:17.28 1:10.96 1:08.06 1:14.00 1:13.38 1:16.28 (1:05.68) 1:15.38 1:13.71 1:08.96 (1:19.00)

Great average of 12. Just finished modding my SS v3 with the konsta's mod and Florian. It is different and totally better but hard to get used to. First Average of 12 with it was this maybe if I keep practicing with this i can finally get sub 1!!


----------



## Skullush (May 4, 2012)

Round 89
Goal: Sub-1:00
*Average of 12: 1:18.84*
1. 1:16.78 
2. 1:22.77 
3. 1:18.46 
4. 1:16.76 
5. 1:16.82 
6. 1:14.16 
7. (1:39.68) 
8. 1:17.18 
9. 1:25.41 
10. 1:18.42 
11. (1:13.88) 
12. 1:21.64


----------



## BlueDevil (May 5, 2012)

Joining the race!

Round 89. Goal: sub-1:30

*Average: 1:34.75*

1:45.37, (1:21.18), (DNF), 1:49.40, 1:31.15, 1:31.08, 1:23.59, 1:28.08, 1:29.65, 1:46.35, 1:28.01, 1:34.77

5 sub-30 singles! The 1:21 is also a PB. I just need to work on not getting those 1:45s, and I'll be really close.


----------



## Brest (May 7, 2012)

Round 89
(Sunday April 29th - Sunday May 6th)

Results
*0:45 Goal Race*
Nothing to see here, move along...

*1:00 Goal Race*
JianhanC	59.70	2nd result under - 1 more to go!
Tall5001	1:13.65
Ninja Storm	1:13.73
Skullush	1:18.84

*1:30 Goal Race*
MeshuggahX	1:23.82	*~GRADUATED~*
BlueDevil	1:34.75

*2:00 Goal Race*
TheWitcher	2:04.83

*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 5*
Reprobate	3:59.62	*~GRADUATED~*

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Round 90
(Sunday May 6th - Sunday May 13th)

Scrambles


F2 L2 D2 R' F' Fw2 Uw F2 Rw2 Uw R D' B2 Rw2 U' Uw2 F' B2 Rw' F2 B' Rw2 R' F' Uw Fw U2 F R U2 Uw' F2 B2 Uw D2 F' U2 F2 Fw B2
L Rw2 R F U L' Rw U F2 U2 F D F' Rw' R2 F' Rw2 R2 B2 Uw2 Rw2 B' D' L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R F2 Fw R Fw2 L' Uw' D' Fw2 R F
L' Rw' D2 Fw' U2 Rw2 F2 B' D' R F U2 Rw R2 U' L Fw' L' R2 U L' R Fw2 D' Fw' Uw' R D' Rw' F' Rw' B' Uw2 Fw2 Rw Uw2 F' Fw' U' Uw'
Rw2 U' D L2 F' U' Rw' Uw B' L' Rw2 R' F Fw' D2 B' U Uw' L Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw' Fw2 B D L' R Uw' D F2 B2 L2 Rw R2 B' D L'
B2 R U2 L2 U2 D' B Rw2 U D Rw' Uw' D B L2 Fw L' R U' L2 Rw2 Fw' L Fw2 Rw' F Uw L2 U F2 L' Fw' B D' L2 Fw' B' Rw R' B2
Uw2 F Uw2 F D' B' D' Rw' U' Uw D' Rw' Uw D2 R U' L2 Fw2 U2 F Fw2 R2 U2 B2 U Uw D2 L2 Fw U' Fw2 U' Fw U Fw' B2 Uw2 D R2 F2
F Fw' Rw' U2 Uw' Fw' L R2 D R U2 B' U2 F2 L B U Fw' Uw' Rw' U' Fw' B R2 Uw' L B2 Uw D' B2 U2 Fw2 B2 U Fw Rw2 Fw' B Uw Fw'
Fw B U L F' Uw2 Rw Uw' Fw L2 Rw2 R' B2 U' D2 Fw' Rw2 D2 F2 U R2 B D2 Fw B L' D2 L2 U D L' Rw R' U2 B2 U' L R F2 Fw2
D2 F' Uw2 R Uw2 L Rw' Fw U2 F' B' Uw' L' U D' L2 B L' D' L U2 L' F Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 F Rw D' L' Rw2 U Fw U' Fw U L' R' D'
Rw R2 F' Fw2 B2 R' U2 D L2 Fw' Uw L2 R D' F2 L' B2 Uw' R' B' U R2 B' D Rw F2 L' R2 F' U' Rw' B2 Uw Rw2 B D Rw B2 D' L2
F' L2 R' U2 R F Rw2 U Uw R' Fw2 B U R2 F' U2 Rw' F' Fw' B L2 F L2 B2 R' D' F2 Fw' Uw2 D' B2 Rw2 R Uw2 F' Fw U2 Rw' R' U
B U2 Uw R' F2 Uw' Fw' B2 L2 B' D' L' Rw B D2 L Rw U' Rw2 B' R2 Uw2 Fw' U L' Rw2 F2 R2 F' Uw2 L2 Uw2 Rw R' U' F D' Fw2 L2 Fw'


----------



## Reprobate (May 7, 2012)

Excellent. I'd like to set a new custom goal of 3 minutes

Round 90 Goal sub-3:00 (0/3)

Avg = 3:38.06

3:47.29, 3:39.74, 3:44.55, 3:44.42, (DNF 4:08.91), (3:09.96), 3:40.37, 3:11.11, 3:43.73, 3:23.56, 3:26.92, 3:58.88


----------



## JianhanC (May 8, 2012)

Round 90, goal: sub-1 (3/3)

1:12.17, 1:03.03, 59.75, 1:02.62, 1:04.84, 55.86, 54.33, 59.10, 53.54, 48.12, 56.42, 1:01.66 = 59.11

Woot. Gained momentum towards the end.


----------



## Carson (May 8, 2012)

Round 90
Goal: 1:30
Average: 1:50.11

Times:
2:16.25, 1:42.44, 1:50.48, 1:56.15, 1:43.86, 1:45.84, 1:51.84, 2:01.83, 1:55.37, 1:38.61, 1:42.12, 1:51.18

I haven't participated in awhile, and I have the New Albany contest coming up next month, so I thought maybe I should try to get my 4x4 chops back...


----------



## TheWitcher (May 8, 2012)

Round 90
Goal: sub-2:00 (1/3)

Average: 1:55.83

1:52.57, 1:47.00, 1:57.27, 1:42.06, 2:06.59, 2:02.06, 2:11.44, (2:36.64), 1:49.16, (1:41.68), 1:44.50, 2:05.62


----------



## Skullush (May 9, 2012)

Round 90
Goal: Sub-1:00
*Average of 12: 1:21.04*
1. 1:18.18 
2. 1:21.96 
3. (1:13.20) 
4. (1:52.45) 
5. 1:21.44 
6. 1:28.20 
7. 1:18.58 
8. 1:14.20 
9. 1:23.36 
10. 1:13.97 
11. 1:30.97 
12. 1:19.50 

That was absolutely terrible


----------



## Riley (May 10, 2012)

Riley, Round 90

Race to sub 1: 0/3

Average: 1:10.99
(1:18.66), 1:10.59, 1:10.61, 1:12.42, 1:18.34, 1:08.52, 1:13.65, 1:05.08, 1:17.06, 1:03.20, 1:10.39, (59.78)


----------



## Ickenicke (May 10, 2012)

Round 90

Goal 1:30 0/3

1:36.66[DP], (1:46.65[DP]), 1:42.11[OP], 1:38.96[OP], 1:32.53[OP], (1:19.90[NP]), 1:22.95[PP], 1:26.58[NP], 1:21.82[DP], 1:29.33[OP], 1:34.67[OP], 1:19.95[NP] = *1:30.56*

First 4 solves were so much fail


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 10, 2012)

Round 90: Sub-1(0/3)

*1:14.34*

1:15.33, 1:05.75, 1:11.82, (1:04.09), 1:11.37, (1:29.20), 1:17.51, 1:05.96, 1:27.00, 1:11.14, 1:10.42, 1:27.14+


----------



## MeshuggahX (May 12, 2012)

Round 90 - Sub-1:00

Average - 1:26.06

*Times*
1:14.77, *1:36.21*, 1:34.48, 1:17.03, 1:33.71, 1:26.44, *1:12.80*, 1:25.20, 1:34.13, 1:18.29, 1:23.56, 1:33.02

Not a good average, to many sup-1:30.


----------



## Brest (May 13, 2012)

Round 90
(Sunday May 6th - Sunday May 13th)

Results
*0:45 Goal Race*

*1:00 Goal Race*
JianhanC	59.11	*~GRADUATED~*
Riley	1:10.99
Ninja Storm	1:14.34
Skullush	1:21.04
MeshuggahX	1:26.06

*1:30 Goal Race*
Ickenicke	1:30.56
Carson	1:50.11

*2:00 Goal Race*
TheWitcher	1:55.83

*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 3*
Reprobate	3:38.06

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Round 91
(Sunday May 13th - Sunday May 20th)

Scrambles


Fw' L2 Rw2 B2 U2 F U B U2 F D2 R' Fw' Uw D' Fw2 R2 U B' Uw2 R Uw2 Fw' L' Uw R D' Fw2 Rw Fw B' Uw2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' Rw' R2 B'
L2 D L D2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' D R' Uw' F' Uw2 Fw2 B' Uw L2 D2 B' L Fw2 Rw' Uw B' L2 U Uw' L Fw B2 Rw' F Fw2 Uw R2 F Fw' L2 Uw' L2 Uw
F B' L2 F U' Uw' L' R Fw B D' Fw' B' D2 F' Fw L2 U' Uw L' R' Uw2 Rw2 R' F2 Rw2 D' B' Uw Fw2 Uw L Rw' R Uw2 Rw U L F Rw
Rw2 Fw' Rw Uw L' Rw' B2 R2 D L Rw' F2 B' L2 Fw' U Rw U L Rw2 Fw2 B D' F' B2 Uw2 D' R2 Uw L' U2 Uw2 L Rw2 D2 F B U L2 R'
F D Fw2 R Uw2 L' Rw F U2 D2 L F' U' Uw2 L U D2 L R' U B2 U Uw2 B Uw' F B D2 L2 Fw U2 Uw L2 Fw2 D' B2 L Rw2 D' F
U' R F' U' F B2 D' Rw R' B2 L' Rw Uw D' B' L' Rw' R' D2 Fw' B U' Uw' L Rw F' R' Fw2 U2 Fw D Rw' R2 Fw2 B D Rw' U Uw' R2
L U F L U' D2 B' L' Uw' R' F' U' Fw2 Uw' R' Uw' F Uw' Fw Rw' F2 L2 B R2 F2 U Uw' D2 Rw U2 F D2 F B Rw F' Fw' Uw2 D2 F
Fw' Rw2 U Rw2 D2 Fw' Rw2 U' Rw' Uw' Fw' Uw' B' R2 F' B Rw U2 Fw' B2 L R' B2 Rw' R2 Uw D2 L2 F D2 L' Uw' Rw Uw D2 L' Uw2 D' B2 U2
F Fw2 B2 D2 B2 L F Fw2 B2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 F B Rw' F Fw2 Uw L Fw' B L2 Uw2 D' R2 B L2 U Uw Fw' B2 L2 F' R' U F' Rw2 U Rw2 Fw
Uw' Fw2 D' L2 Uw' B' Uw2 B' U' D2 L' R2 U' Uw2 L' Rw R' B' Uw' D' F Uw R D' B R Uw2 F' L2 U D2 L2 Fw U L2 U Rw' Uw2 D' R
F2 U' R2 B' L F Fw Rw U' D2 R' Uw' D2 B D2 F Fw' D2 F' Uw2 D L' Rw2 F2 R D2 Rw' D L2 B L' Uw' Fw D R B' Rw' Uw' F U
Fw2 D' L R2 U2 Uw2 F' R F2 Uw' B' L B U Rw Fw2 L F' B Uw' B Uw2 B' R' U D' F' Fw' L' D2 Fw B U B' Rw' U' D2 F L2 U'


----------



## Skullush (May 13, 2012)

Round 91
Goal: Sub-1:00
*Average of 12: 1:17.15*
1. 1:06.71 
2. (1:25.58) 
3. 1:12.39 
4. 1:21.17 
5. 1:15.90 
6. 1:25.22 
7. 1:23.11 
8. 1:18.65 
9. 1:22.07 
10. (1:04.40) 
11. 1:05.19 
12. 1:21.04


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 13, 2012)

Round 91
Sub-1(0/3)
Average: 1:08.60
1:13.50, 1:04.36, 1:21.97, 59.43, (56.92), 1:00.25, 1:05.91, 1:07.66, 1:09.61, 1:08.00, (1:22.54), 1:15.26


----------



## Reprobate (May 13, 2012)

Round 91, Goal: sub-3:00 (0/3)

Avg = 4:17.71

(5:49.92), 4:33.88, 4:17.88, 3:53.87, 4:11.16, 3:50.83, 4:01.59, 4:40.33, 4:18.49, 4:25.87, (3:31.98), 4:43.20

Trying more advanced edge pairing...not paying off so far


----------



## TheWitcher (May 13, 2012)

Round 91
Goal: sub-2:00 (2/3)

Average: 1:55.03

1:46.70, (1:43.36), 2:02.40, 1:50.58, 1:51.33, 2:05.81, 1:55.17, (2:15.84), 1:54.54, 1:49.95, 1:59.63, 1:54.15


----------



## JianhanC (May 14, 2012)

Round 91, goal: sub 55 (custom band goal please)

58.21, 58.54, 50.45, 59.39, 55.41, 1:06.58, 57.69, 58.69, 1:07.88, 58.83, 1:05.14, 1:08.15 = 1:00.64

Failed at the end, especially the last solve, with easy centers too.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 14, 2012)

Round 91 Goal sub 1:00 (0/3)

Average of 12: *1:11.35*

1:10.46 1:17.27 (1:21.41) 1:14.59 1:13.16 1:09.59 1:12.38 1:11.97 1:10.00 1:03.41 1:10.65 (1:01.86)

If i could roll this average i think i could get sub 1:10 but i had a bad start so it kinda sucks o well next week should be better!


----------



## Carson (May 14, 2012)

*Round 91
Racing to sub 1:30
Average: 1:50.08*

Times:
1:46.07, 2:00.12, 1:43.52, 1:42.82, 1:47.15, 1:41.50, 1:55.01, 1:58.41, 1:51.77, 1:42.40, 2:42.80, 1:53.52

The 2:42 was a pop.


----------



## Ickenicke (May 14, 2012)

*Round 91* Race to sub 1:30 (1/3)

1:22.86[NP], 1:28.45[DP], 1:26.28[DP], (1:17.34[PP]), 1:32.31[DP], (2:37.64[PP]), 1:23.58[DP], 1:43.75[DP], 1:19.30[PP], 1:24.67[PP], 1:34.43[OP], 1:23.08[PP] = *1:27.87*


----------



## mycube (May 14, 2012)

I'll join this race again 
Long road to sub45.
average: 57.45
55.65 59.78 55.75 56.96 58.58 58.44 58.43 56.88 (51.78) 59.02 54.97 (59.80)
no sup1


----------



## MeshuggahX (May 14, 2012)

Round 91

Average - 1:26.56

*Times*
1:22.00, 1:23.81, 1:25.90, 1:33.89, *1:11.82*, 1:25.13, 1:23.96, *1:37.43*, 1:22.54, 1:35.53+, 1:21.84, 1:30.96


----------



## Sillas (May 15, 2012)

_Round 91_
Goal: Sub-2:00
Average of 12: 2:07.76

2:00.06, (2:29.34), 2:26.82, 1:59.90, 1:54.58, 2:04.85, 2:20.34, 1:54.20, (1:46.41), 2:23.91, 2:16.55, 1:56.35


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (May 18, 2012)

times (reset):
58.98, 59.39, 55.68, 56.02, 54.09, 1:03.65, 55.45, 59.87, 52.65, 1:01.91, 1:05.78, 57.16

current avg12: 58.22 (σ = 2.91)

race to sub 45...


----------



## kbh (May 19, 2012)

Round 91 - Race to sub-2:00 (0/3)

2:01.83, 2:03.93, (1:47.71), 1:55.58, 1:59.68, 2:05.92, 1:57.96, 2:04.25, (2:11.86), 2:03.98, 1:52.61, 1:59.52

Average: 2:00.53

D'oh


----------



## Riley (May 19, 2012)

Round 91, Race to sub 1, 0/3

Average: 1:09.53
1:13.85, 1:00.87, 1:18.21, 1:02.25, 1:12.88, 1:10.94, 1:09.70, (59.83), 1:01.68, 1:15.04, (1:20.97), 1:09.83


----------



## uvafan (May 20, 2012)

Round 91
Sub-2(0/3)
3:39.42, 3:56.60, 3:06.27, (DNF(3:32.45)), 3:41.01, 3:28.07, 3:36.97, 3:20.07, 2:56.09, 4:24.92, 3:14.60, (2:51.59)=3:32.40


----------



## Brest (May 22, 2012)

Round 91
(Sunday May 13th - Sunday May 20th)

Results
*0:45 Goal Race*
mycube	57.45
Daniel Liamitz	58.22

*1:00 Goal Race*
Ninja Storm	1:08.60
Riley	1:09.53
Tall5001	1:11.35
Skullush	1:17.15
MeshuggahX	1:26.56

*1:30 Goal Race*
Ickenicke	1:27.87	1st result under - 2 more to go!
Carson	1:50.08

*2:00 Goal Race*
TheWitcher	1:55.03
kbh	2:00.53
Sillas	2:07.76

*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 0:55*
JianhanC	1:00.64

*Sub 3*
uvafan	3:32.40 
Reprobate	4:17.71

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Round 92
(Sunday May 20th - Sunday May 27th)

Scrambles


B2 U B' L' Rw' R2 U2 B2 L' Rw' U Rw2 F2 Rw2 R2 Fw B U2 Fw' B' U2 F2 Uw' F2 L' D F2 Fw' U2 L' Rw2 D2 L2 R D' Fw2 D Fw Rw Uw
B U2 L Uw2 L' F2 Fw2 U' D' R' Fw' Rw' F U' L2 Uw' L' Uw R2 B2 Rw2 Uw L Fw2 R B R2 F' L2 U' D R B Rw' U Uw2 D2 Fw' L R2
R B' Rw' Uw' F2 R D2 B' Rw2 Fw' B2 U' Rw' Fw L' Rw' F2 L U Uw2 F Fw2 Rw2 Uw' L' U' D L2 Rw2 R2 Fw' D2 L' Rw2 R' Uw' L2 F B L'
Fw2 B' D R D2 B Rw B D R2 Fw L2 F' Uw L2 Uw2 L2 U2 Uw2 Fw U D' L' U' B D' L B' L' Rw2 U F' R2 B2 U2 Fw' U' Rw2 D Rw'
L2 U' F2 R U' Rw Uw2 D2 Rw R2 F B' Rw F' U D2 Fw B2 L' Rw2 B D F Uw' D F Fw2 D' B L' Rw Uw2 Rw2 R Uw' R' B L' Rw2 R2
U2 D' L' R U' L D Rw2 Fw Uw2 F' Rw2 Uw' L' Fw2 Uw2 B' U F' Rw2 U2 Fw2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw2 F' Fw B Rw2 B2 R2 Uw' R2 U Uw' F' Fw R2 F2
U Uw D2 L D B2 U' Uw' D2 Rw' D R U2 Uw' L2 B Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' F' D' F' Fw2 U2 R' Fw2 B Uw' D' Fw2 Rw F2 Rw F' Rw2 F B2 Uw2 Rw2
F' Fw B2 D2 F B' L2 F B2 D2 L Rw R2 B' Uw2 D' Fw' Rw2 R2 F2 Uw L' Fw' U2 Rw' U Uw2 R Uw2 Fw2 B2 L2 Fw' R F Fw' B2 Uw' Fw U
D L R Fw' B2 U' D' L' R' U' F2 Uw' R2 F' B D' F' B2 Rw2 R U2 Uw D R2 U' Uw D B2 D2 F U2 Uw' D' Rw2 U2 Fw' B Rw' Uw2 Rw'
L' F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 Uw' L' Rw2 R' Fw' B' L R2 B Rw B2 D' F' R2 Fw' Uw D' B L2 D' F B U Uw Rw2 R2 F' D F' Rw' F2 Fw B'
D Fw2 L2 Fw D2 B D L2 F' D F D' Fw' L' Uw' L' B U Fw2 L2 Rw F' B' Rw2 U2 F2 D B R F2 Rw2 R U' F' Fw' Rw F2 U L2 R
L R Fw' L2 D B Uw2 Fw' U' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 F L U B' U' R2 Fw' R' D2 R2 F L' R2 U Uw' L2 Uw' Fw' D2 Fw2 B' L Rw2 R2 Uw Fw D'


----------



## Skullush (May 22, 2012)

Round 92
Goal: Sub-1:00
*Average of 12: 1:09.53*
1. 1:11.28 
2. 1:08.12 
3. 1:11.01 
4. (1:15.62) 
5. 1:11.65 
6. 1:03.54 
7. (1:02.92) 
8. 1:10.54 
9. 1:11.02 
10. 1:05.94 
11. 1:12.80 
12. 1:09.44 

Very happy with this
New PB Avg5 (1:06.67)


----------



## mycube (May 22, 2012)

Round 92
Race to sub45 (0/3)
56.55 55.80 (53.58) 59.47 54.36 (1:00.03) 54.80 56.44 55.36 55.81 57.31 56.72 = 56.25


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 23, 2012)

1:01.45, 1:14.89, 1:02.67, (1:16.93), 1:16.50, 1:04.97, 1:15.16, 1:08.60, 1:00.78, 1:08.99, (54.21), 1:07.41 = 1:08.14

Sub-1(0/3)


----------



## Reprobate (May 23, 2012)

Round 92
Goal: Sub-3:00 (0/3)

*Avg = 4:02.36*

3:31.07, 3:41.45, 4:04.90, (3:06.30), 4:26.49, 3:27.11, 4:11.54, 4:13.30, (4:52.24), 4:25.01, 4:00.60, 4:21.78


----------



## Carson (May 23, 2012)

*Round 92
Goal: Sub-1:30 (0/3)
Average = 1:52.41*

Times:
1:38.49, 2:08.74, 2:05.49, 1:44.60, 1:42.37, 2:09.83, 1:39.76, 2:02.11, 1:38.27, 1:48.85, 1:59.11, 1:54.60

I still feel so awkward when I solve 4x4. I can't use the same finger tricks as with 3x3, and I feel as if I am fighting the puzzle the entire solve. My hands start to hurt after only a couple of solves, and are aching by the time I finish an average of 12... does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 23, 2012)

No, but I have a heavily modded cube. What cube do you use?


----------



## JianhanC (May 23, 2012)

Round 92, goal: sub 55

52.51, 59.42, 1:07.82, 1:01.62, 59.31, 55.79, 49.56, 1:06.22, 1:07.56, 57.95, 1:03.92, 1:03.65 = 1:00.79


----------



## Tall5001 (May 23, 2012)

Round 92 Race to sub 1(0/3)

Average of 12: *1:09.93*

1:07.27 (1:15.68) 1:15.65 1:12.34 1:07.88 1:10.05 1:05.69 (59.86) 1:15.02 1:09.18 1:12.90 1:03.28

That was a terrible day of 4x4ing!!! PARITY everywhere soooo annoying. Even though i had a nice sub 1!!! Still bad!


----------



## TheWitcher (May 24, 2012)

Round 92
Rece to sub-2:00 (3/3)

Average: 1:47.21

(1:59.60), 1:40.55, 1:48.64, 1:44.22, (1:40.02), 1:44.50, 1:51.50, 1:48.55, 1:44.59, 1:55.06, 1:48.33, 1:46.14

yay.


----------



## labirint (May 24, 2012)

Hello everybody! I'm new here and I want to participate in this race too. 

Round 92.
Goal: *Sub 1:30 (0/3)*
Average = *1:49.32*

Times: 1:41.80, (2:07.61), 1:48.86, 2:04.08, 1:56.94, 1:40.91, 1:55.83, 1:42.06, 2:02.34, 1:41.52, (1:38.68), 1:38.88


----------



## uvafan (May 25, 2012)

Round 92
Sub-3 mins (0/3)
3:28.16, 3:22.88, 2:27.18, 2:54.82, 2:59.23, (DNF(3:09.01)), 4:07.84, 3:15.01, 2:50.51, (2:17.79), 2:46.08, 2:45.82 = *3:05.75*

Ugh. 5.75 secs away.


----------



## kbh (May 26, 2012)

Round 92 
Goal: Sub 2 mins (1/3)
Avg: 1:50.65
(2:19.69), 1:34.88, 1:42.05, 1:51.89, 1:49.13, (1:27.83 (PLL Skip)), 1:54.86, 2:08.29, 2:03.20, 1:46.35, 1:49.33, 1:46.56

That 1:27.83 is pb, but it is the luckiest solve ever! Last two centers were already made, 3 free F2L pairs, 6 move OLL and PLL Skip!


----------



## henkka (May 26, 2012)

Round 92 

Race to sub-3

avg *3:03,35*

3:06.62
3:12.93 
3:17.27
3:00.08
2:58.73 
2:58.92 
2:54,88
(3:19.50)
(2:43.52)
3:00.96 
2:55.33
3:07.79

Eastsheen sucks!


----------



## MeshuggahX (May 27, 2012)

Round 92 - Sub-1:00

Average - 1:23.54

*Times*
1:24.24, 1:24.82, 1:17.94, 1:31.29, 1:25.29, *1:16.15*, 1:26.19, 1:27.20, 1:20.91, 1:16.81, 1:20.71, *1:32.37*


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 27, 2012)

Round 92 - Georgeanderre

1:16.35, 1:07.20, 1:33.05 (Pop), 1:11.20, 1:08.39, 1:16.11 (Pop), 1:08.87, 1:27.47 (Pop), 1:18.45, 1:16.62, 1:03.45 (DNF), 1:12.22

DNF had OLL parity at 58 seconds, a lock at 1:01 and explosion -.-

I think the average is 1:15.756 although I am unsure as I am outside with nothing but a stackmat and my phone (which has a terible calculator)

Goal is sub 60s


----------



## Riley (May 28, 2012)

Round 92, Race to sub 1, 0/3

Average: 1:05.56
1:02.94, 1:13.87, 54.54, (53.78), 1:09.33, 1:05.37, 1:06.56, 1:05.33, (1:21.17), 1:09.39, 1:07.61, 1:00.65


----------



## Brest (May 28, 2012)

Round 92
(Sunday May 20th - Sunday May 27th)

Results
*0:45 Goal Race*
mycube	56.25

*1:00 Goal Race*
Riley	1:05.56
Ninja Storm	1:08.14
Skullush	1:09.53
Tall5001	1:09.93
Georgeanderre	1:16.87
MeshuggahX	1:23.54

*1:30 Goal Race*
labirint	1:49.32
Carson	1:52.41

*2:00 Goal Race*

TheWitcher 1:47.21	*~GRADUATED~*
kbh	1:50.65	1st result under - 2 more to go!

*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 0:55*
JianhanC	1:00.79 

*Sub 3*
henkka	3:03.35
uvafan	3:05.75
Reprobate	4:02.36

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Round 93
(Sunday May 27th - Sunday June 3rd)

Scrambles


Rw' D' B2 U' Uw2 F' Fw B2 U' Fw2 D R D2 F' Fw2 Uw' Fw2 L2 D Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw' Fw' U' Fw2 B' Uw' Rw2 R2 F2 Fw2 B' L F2 B2 R2 U' D2 F
Rw' R Fw B' L' Rw2 U' B D2 Fw2 U2 B2 L2 B Uw F L B D' F2 Uw B2 Uw' D Fw L2 F2 Fw U2 B' R' F' D2 Fw L2 Fw' Uw' B2 Rw2 Fw2
D F2 Fw2 Uw2 D2 Fw2 U' Rw' B2 Rw F2 U' Rw2 F B2 R' B U' L' R U2 D2 Fw2 U2 F2 L2 F2 Fw2 B Uw' D B' L2 D L2 Uw F2 B2 Rw2 Uw
R B' Rw U' Fw Uw F Fw Uw2 D' R U Uw F' Fw2 L Fw' U D2 Rw R2 Fw' U2 Uw D Rw' B Rw' Uw F Fw L2 B U' Rw' B2 Rw' F2 D F'
Rw2 R' D' L2 U2 D2 F2 U L2 D Fw' R F' B' R' F2 D2 L' F B' L B' D F' B U' Uw L2 U2 Uw B' Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw' F2 Fw B' Rw Uw2
F2 Fw U Uw Rw2 Uw2 R D F' U' Rw' F2 D2 Rw' F2 B D B D' L Fw' Rw' Uw2 D Fw2 B2 Rw2 Uw' D2 L R Fw2 U2 Uw L Rw R D' Fw R'
R' B Rw' F Fw2 Rw' B' D2 F2 R U2 Fw B' R' Uw' F2 R B2 Rw2 R2 U2 D' L' R2 D2 F Uw2 Rw Uw2 D2 L2 F Fw2 B2 Uw Rw2 Uw Fw B L'
F' Fw' B U' D L' U Uw L Uw' D' R2 F2 L2 U' Uw' D B R' U Rw' R Uw2 L Rw2 U' F' Fw' Rw2 R2 D Rw Uw D2 L2 U2 B Rw' D2 B2
D F U2 L U' B' U' Fw2 B' D2 R2 D2 Fw L2 Rw' D2 B' U2 Fw2 B' L Fw' B L2 Uw D' R2 F D Fw2 L' F' Fw2 L2 R2 B L Uw Fw Rw'
Uw2 R2 U L Fw2 U' B L2 F2 L2 U2 Uw F2 D' R' Fw U2 F Fw2 B' Rw2 R' Uw2 L D2 L' Rw' F Rw2 D' L U' Uw Rw2 Fw' D L Uw F Fw'
Uw2 R D B' D Rw F2 B' Uw' F' Fw R2 D' Rw2 Fw' Uw' L Rw' F' B2 D' L Rw' R2 U' F D2 F B R' Uw' F2 Fw' Rw' Fw' Rw' B2 L2 Uw Fw
Rw2 F' Fw2 B' U2 L R2 F Fw Rw2 Fw2 R2 Uw' F' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 L Rw R' B Rw2 F D' B U2 Uw2 F Fw2 L' Fw2 B2 R Uw2 Fw2 Uw Fw' B L2 U2


----------



## DaveyCow (May 29, 2012)

*Round 93* Average of 5: 3:34.01



Spoiler



Mean: 216.08 (3:36.08)
Standard deviation: 22.11 
Best Time: 190.35 (3:10.35) PB!!
Worst Time: 248.02 (4:08.02)

Best average of 5: 214.01 (3:34.01) PB!!
1-5 - 194.30 214.73 (190.35) (248.02) 233.01



As before, it takes me so long to solve I only did an Ao5 - though a PB Ao5 and had two PB singles! (3:10.35 no parities, 3:14.73 both parities)


----------



## JianhanC (May 29, 2012)

Round 93, goal: sub 55

1:05.32, 1:04.97, 58.21, 54.44, 56.88, 1:00.48, 56.67, 1:03.85, 52.09, 1:04.28, 59.24, 54.38 = 59.34

will be back


----------



## mycube (May 29, 2012)

4.80 57.08 55.25 54.97 49.30 (47.11) (57.13) 55.53 52.16 55.71 54.03 54.09 = 54.29
Goal: Sub45  (0/3)


----------



## Skullush (May 30, 2012)

Round 93
Goal: Sub-1:00
*Average of 12: 1:16.59*
1. 1:11.80 
2. 1:08.17 
3. (1:06.65) 
4. 1:26.70 
5. 1:08.81 
6. 1:23.38 
7. 1:25.37 
8. 1:22.97 
9. (1:31.25) 
10. 1:17.94 
11. 1:12.15 
12. 1:08.61


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 30, 2012)

*Round 93*

*Round 93
Average: 6:04.14*

6:39.66, (7:53.31), 7:38.78, (4:26.32), 4:48.69, 5:03.99, 7:29.48, 4:28.71, 5:06.67, 5:51.96, 7:20.46, 6:01.65

My new QJ 4x4 showed up today. It seems really tight and I don't know any parity algs yet. This is my first 4x4 average of 12.


----------



## Carson (May 30, 2012)

*Round 93
Goal: sub-1:30
Average: 1:38.30*

Times:
1:37.25, 1:35.80, 1:33.07, 1:24.48, 1:39.64, 1:35.87, 1:32.15, 1:31.43, 1:44.56, 1:45.96, 1:53.92, 1:47.30

I couldn't believe how good this average started out.

New PB single by :02
New PB Ao5 by :09
New PB Ao12 by over :10

My hands and brain were both pretty much exhausted by the last few solves, so I slowed down somewhat.


----------



## Riley (May 31, 2012)

Round 92, Race to sub 1, 0/3

Average: 1:07.09
1:05.41, 1:02.61, 1:10.81, 1:03.48, (1:01.72), 1:06.58+, 1:13.11, (1:17.14), 1:04.02, 1:11.19, 1:10.84, 1:02.83


----------



## Reprobate (May 31, 2012)

Round 93, Goal: Sub-3:00 (0/3)

4:01.17, 4:05.58, 2:59.41, 3:53.77, 4:24.95, (2:53.19), 3:35.08, 3:48.26, 3:23.27, 3:39.49, 3:48.28, (DNF) = *3:45.93*

Finally getting a few sub-3 times with 6-edge pairing.


----------



## henkka (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 93
goal Sub 3

avg *2:40,02* 

2:35,27 
2:34.90 
2:25.12
(2:19,03) 
2:48,06 
2:49,06
2:27.91
2:36.06
2:59.23
2:47.80
2:36.81
(3:06.66)


----------



## labirint (Jun 2, 2012)

Round 93.

Average of 12 = 1:40.13.
Goal: sub 1:30 (0/3)

1:39.18, 1:47.71, 1:54.40, 1:33.47, 1:37.08, (2:09.75), 1:30.55, 1:36.03, 1:41.68, 1:43.15, (1:28.34), 1:38.08


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jun 3, 2012)

Round 93 - Sub-1:00

Average - 1:20.70

*Times*
*1:13.14*, 1:22.98, 1:20.04, 1:13.94, 1:32.39, *1:35.73*, 1:16.05, 1:34.02, 1:21.59, 1:15.16, 1:15.51, 1:15.35

A few really bad solves. Nice consistency on the last three solves.


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 3, 2012)

Round 93
Goal: sub-1:30 (0/3)

Average: 1:53.55 

1:55.04, 1:59.98, 1:58.53, 2:01.26, 1:40.29, 2:00.14, 1:55.97, (1:37.32), (DNF(1:37.60)[huge pop]), 1:46.95, 1:49.57, 1:47.80


----------



## uvafan (Jun 4, 2012)

Round 93
Goal: Sub-3 (1/3)
(2:33.87), 2:37.25, 2:38.55, 2:41.40, (DNF(2:32.69)), 4:00.42, 2:58.99, 2:54.21, 2:54.72, 2:41.28, 2:35.68, 2:37.31 = 2:51.98

Without the counting 4 minute solve it would have been much better.


----------



## Brest (Jun 5, 2012)

Round 93
(Sunday May 27th - Sunday June 3rd)

Results
*0:45 Goal Race*
mycube	0:54.29

*1:00 Goal Race*
Riley	1:07.09
Skullush	1:16.59
MeshuggahX	1:20.70

*1:30 Goal Race*
Carson	1:38.30
labirint	1:40.13
TheWitcher	1:53.55 

*2:00 Goal Race*
nothing to see here, move along

*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 0:55*
JianhanC	0:59.34

*Sub 3*
henkka	2:40.02	1st result under - 2 more to go!
uvafan	2:51.98	1st result under - 2 more to go!
DaveyCow	3:34.01
Reprobate	3:45.93
Brian Kremer	6:04.14

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Round 94
(Sunday June 3rd - Sunday June 10th)

Scrambles


D L F2 Fw' Rw Uw' F' Fw B' L' Rw' R Fw' Rw' U' L' Uw' Fw L2 Rw2 Fw2 B2 L' D2 F R' U' Rw' Fw' B Uw2 F L2 Fw Uw D' Rw2 Uw2 D' Fw'
U Uw' L2 Uw L2 D' F' D L' Rw R' U D2 L' Rw' R F Fw' L U' Uw2 D2 R2 D Fw B2 Uw' Rw B' Rw2 U' Rw2 D2 L' F Fw2 B R' D' L2
L B2 Rw F' Fw2 Rw2 F L D L Rw2 F' D R2 Uw R' Uw' B2 U D2 Fw2 D Fw' B R2 Uw Rw U' Uw2 L2 Rw' D2 L' Rw' Fw2 B' Uw2 F U' B
F' Uw' Rw F Fw2 U2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 B' D Rw2 Uw B2 L U D' L Uw F2 Fw Rw' U' B L2 R' Fw Uw B' Rw' D L' Rw2 F2 B2 L' Rw' Fw' R2 Fw
Rw' R U D2 F' U L' R' Uw' D Fw2 U2 D' F' B2 Rw' U F' D' L' Fw U' D' L2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 R2 F U D' L' R2 Uw L Rw2 F Rw Uw2 Fw
Rw2 F Uw Rw D2 Fw B2 U' F' Fw L2 F R' Uw Rw' Fw D' R2 Uw Rw2 Fw Rw2 Uw Fw' R' D2 Rw' F' B2 L2 D' F' L B Rw Fw B D' F2 R'
U' F2 Rw' F2 Fw2 B U2 Rw' B' L R2 Fw2 B Rw B' U2 Uw' Rw U L U D F2 B U F2 L' Rw R Uw' F2 D2 L2 U' B D' Fw L' F B2
Fw' Uw2 R B' Uw D2 B U2 Fw' B2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 R' Fw U2 B U' D' Fw R' B' U2 B L Rw' Uw2 L Rw' U Uw B2 U' Rw R' F2 Rw' Fw2 B2
B2 L Uw' F2 Rw' Fw2 R2 Fw Uw' R U2 Uw D2 F' L2 Rw' R' U B Uw2 Rw2 D2 F2 Fw2 B Rw' Uw Rw2 R2 F' B Uw B Rw' U L' F' Fw2 L Fw2
F' Rw' U2 Fw R2 F L2 Fw2 L2 U2 L2 Rw Fw2 Uw F2 L Rw2 Uw' L U' L' F' D2 L B2 Uw D' L R F2 B' R' B U2 L' F Fw D2 F' B2
B Uw2 L2 Fw' L' U' D' Fw L2 Rw R2 U2 L' Fw R Fw2 R D2 F R2 B U' F2 U2 D L2 Fw Uw' D' B Rw' Uw D2 L' Rw' U' R F Fw B2
Rw2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 B' D R U2 D' R Uw2 D B2 L' Rw R Fw2 B2 U2 D' F' U Uw2 Fw' Uw L' D' R F U' B' Uw D2 L2 Rw' B2 U Fw2 L2


----------



## kbh (Jun 5, 2012)

Round 94.
Goal: Sub 2 mins (2/3)
Average: 1:49.67


1:50.45, 1:56.27, 1:43.48, (2:06.78), (1:29.88), 1:54.20, 1:40.43, 2:01.29, 1:41.61, 1:52.78, 1:41.07, 1:55.16


Yay, sub 1:50


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 5, 2012)

Round 93, race to sub 55

1:24.44, 1:04.62, 1:01.38, 1:05.43, 1:01.84, 53.26, 53.03, 1:02.45, 1:08.28, 56.31, 1:02.10, 55.14 = 1:01.08

waat. This is one of the craziest averages I've done.


----------



## Riley (Jun 5, 2012)

Round 93, Race to sub 1, 0/3

Average: 1:06.35
(1:14.89), 1:07.60, 1:13.89, 1:13.74, 1:06.33, 1:02.55, (58.19), 1:05.23, 1:03.96, 1:04.11, 58.67, 1:07.46


----------



## Sillas (Jun 6, 2012)

Round 93
Race to sub 2 minutes
Average: 2:17.88
2:34.52, 2:21.47, 2:10.91, (DNF(1:31.08)), 2:17.91, 2:01.71, 2:25.66, 2:07.43, 2:13.05, (1:54.60), 2:20.55, 2:25.55


----------



## RaresB (Jun 6, 2012)

Round 93
Race to Sub 1 minute
Average: 1:29.48
1:22.80, 1:35.02, 1:30.44, 1:31.31, 1:20.46, 1:28.17, 1:24.35, 1:29.35, 1:56.05, 1:17.25, 1:38.19, 1:34.73
Eww


----------



## mycube (Jun 6, 2012)

53.11 56.25 55.80 51.91 (57.22) 55.00 56.50 56.19 56.93 53.83 (51.03) 53.00 = 54.38
Goal: sub45 (0/3)


----------



## Skullush (Jun 6, 2012)

Round 94
Goal: Sub-1:00
*Average of 12: 1:13.47*
1. 1:07.86 
2. 1:08.77 
3. 1:17.81 
4. 1:07.07 
5. 1:22.76 
6. 1:12.48 
7. (1:05.44) 
8. (1:23.68) 
9. 1:21.50 
10. 1:18.72 
11. 1:11.15 
12. 1:06.56


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 7, 2012)

*Round 94*

*Round 94
Goal: Sub 3
Average: 4:16.88
*

6:28.82, 7:35.94, 4:19.22, 4:03.17, 3:41.52, 3:59.36, 3:56.70, 4:42.07, 3:34.67, 3:43.15, 3:30.60, 4:20.20


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 94
Goal: sub-1:30 (0/3)

Average: 1:48.39

1:46.95, 1:49.54, 1:44.73, 1:59.77, (1:25.06), 1:49.21, 1:43.03, (2:12.66), 1:43.83, 1:39.64, 2:05.25, 1:41.93


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 7, 2012)

Well.. this is usually when I would be typing in results, here they are:

Explosion DNF, Explosion DNF, ...

So I guess this is a DNF


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 94 - Sub 1:00

Average - 1:21.78

*Times*
1:20.58, 1:13.54, 1:20.67, 1:18.41, 1:25.90, 1:38.42, *DNF*, 1:21.78, 1:23.14, *1:12.73*, 1:17.03, 1:18.34, 1:38.42


----------



## CuberMan (Jun 8, 2012)

round 94, sub 45

45.18, 49.90, 51.06, 50.33, 44.22, (38.58), (53.89), 50.72, 44.79, 49.53, 47.45, 45.95= 47.91 not bad


----------



## labirint (Jun 9, 2012)

Round 94. Goal sub 1:30 (1/3)

1:14.69, 1:17.36, 1:37.27, 1:36.94, 1:21.59, 1:18.75, 1:29.58, 1:28.53, 1:20.53, 1:39.46, 1:15.59, 1:24.28 = 1:25.04


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 9, 2012)

Round 94 (I think) Goal: Sub-3:00 (0/3)

*Avg = 3:14.96*

4:00.68, 3:10.61, 3:08.70, 3:22.05, (DNF), 2:53.63, (2:43.74), 2:52.21, 3:24.92, 3:25.52, 3:03.23, 3:08.08


----------



## uvafan (Jun 11, 2012)

Round 94

Sub-3 (2/3)

166.20, 152.38, 153.39, 157.76, 130.80, 129.19, 127.91, (DNF), 157.27, 154.81, 144.1, (112.31) = *2:27.38*


----------



## Carson (Jun 12, 2012)

*Round 94
Average: 1:50.45*

Times:
1:40.80, 1:49.47, 1:48.92, 2:28.36, 1:49.22, 1:50.92, 1:54.80, 1:59.06, 1:41.90, 2:05.92, 1:35.14, 1:43.49


----------



## Brest (Jun 12, 2012)

Round 94
(Sunday June 3rd - Sunday June 10th)

Results
*0:45 Goal Race*
CuberMan	0:47.91
mycube	0:54.38

*1:00 Goal Race*
Riley	1:06.35
Skullush	1:13.47
MeshuggahX	1:21.78
pwnAge	1:29.48
Georgeanderre	DNF

*1:30 Goal Race*
labirint	1:25.04	1st result under - 2 more to go!
TheWitcher	1:48.39
Carson	1:50.45

*2:00 Goal Race*
kbh	1:49.67	2nd result under - 1 more to go!
Sillas	2:17.88

*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 0:55*
JianhanC	1:01.08

*Sub 3*
uvafan	2:27.38	2nd result under - 1 more to go!
Reprobate	3:14.96
Brian Kremer	4:16.88

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Round 95
(Sunday June 10th - Sunday June 17th)

Scrambles


Uw' D2 B2 Uw F' D' F' Fw2 L2 Rw2 U' L B Uw L2 Fw2 U' Uw D L Rw' U' L B U' D2 L R U D' L' Uw B2 R D' R' D2 F U2 Uw
R F' Fw Rw R2 F' R2 Fw2 R2 U Rw' Uw' R Fw L2 R' Fw2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw' D' Fw U Uw D' F L' D F' Fw' B2 U' Rw' U2 Fw2 R' B2 L R
F2 Fw B D2 F2 Fw D2 B' Rw Uw D' R F B2 U' B2 D' L B2 Uw2 D Fw' L' Rw' F' Fw2 R2 B2 R Fw B' Uw' B' Uw B' Uw' D' L2 Rw2 Fw2
L2 Rw2 U2 F' U' Fw Uw2 F' Rw U L2 R' Uw2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 Uw' D2 R F2 Fw' B' Rw2 U2 F2 Rw' U' Fw' Rw2 B2 Rw' R' F2 D' F' L2 Uw Rw2
Uw' B Uw2 Fw B2 Rw' F2 U' D' L Rw2 Fw' B L' U Uw2 F' Rw Uw2 Rw U R B2 L' F' B' L' D F2 Uw2 D2 F' U' Uw R2 Fw2 L2 D2 Fw D'
Uw2 B2 R Fw' R Fw' B U2 Uw Fw' Rw' F Uw' R' F2 Rw2 F2 B' Uw D2 F2 Fw2 L F D2 L Uw Fw D2 Fw B2 Rw' U' L2 Uw F' D Rw B' L'
Uw2 D' F Fw' R B D F2 Uw Rw2 R' F' U2 R2 D2 F2 Uw' Fw' L2 D' L2 F2 Uw Rw2 R' D2 L2 U2 L U Fw2 L2 Rw' Uw' L2 F2 Uw D2 R D
F B' U2 Uw2 D2 L2 D' Rw' R Uw' D F2 B' Uw' B' Rw' D Fw' Uw2 D B Uw B R' U B' R2 Uw' B U F2 Fw L Fw' L' U' Uw' B2 U' Fw2
F' Fw B2 L2 Fw' U Uw2 L2 U2 Uw2 D' F2 Fw B' U2 Uw2 D B' Uw2 L Fw Uw F2 L2 Rw' U D2 L2 Uw' L U Uw' D' L2 R Uw2 B L U2 D2
U2 F' B' R Uw R' B2 L2 F2 U' Uw2 B L Uw2 F' Rw F Uw' R U' Uw' L2 Rw' U' D L2 U2 Rw2 F Fw2 D2 R Fw' L U' Rw2 U D2 B' L'
Fw' B Uw D2 Rw' F B' L2 U R' B' L' Fw' Uw' F2 Fw Uw B' L2 U2 R' Fw2 R2 Uw2 D' R' B' Uw' Fw2 L2 U' Fw' L U2 Uw' D2 Fw' D2 F2 Uw
F' Uw2 R' U2 L Rw' B' U' Fw2 B2 L' D2 Fw2 B2 L' F B' L' Rw2 U' Fw D' B' L2 Fw2 L' Rw2 Uw' D2 Rw U2 Uw' Rw Fw Rw F2 L F' D2 R'


----------



## Carson (Jun 12, 2012)

*Round 95
Racing to sub 1:30
Average: 1:52.46*

Times:
1:42.97, 2:12.76, 1:52.03, 1:41.78, 1:52.08, 1:50.60, 1:49.44, 2:01.69, 1:59.55, 2:09.86, 1:41.98, 1:44.36


----------



## Riley (Jun 13, 2012)

Round 95, Race to sub 1, 0/3
Average: 1:03.19
59.51, 1:08.23, (56.95), 58.72, (2:28.14), 1:00.95, 1:03.54, 1:06.36, 1:03.58, 1:01.22, 1:01.18, 1:08.58


----------



## henkka (Jun 13, 2012)

Round 95
goal sub 3 (2/3)

avg *2:16,98*

2:27,05 2:12,13 1:56,21 2:25,92 2:14,84 2:30,32 1:57,42 (1:48,57) (2:42,84) 2:11,51 2:35,03 2:19,36


----------



## mycube (Jun 13, 2012)

Goal: sub45 (0/3)
54.83 56.06 57.88 57.91 54.46 (1:02.53) (47.22) 55.00 55.58 55.16 54.61 53.15 = 55.46
:/


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 13, 2012)

Round 95, goal: sub55

1:00.04, 1:16.89, 1:01.46, 1:05.48, 47.33, 56.67, 55.52, 1:03.71, 1:03.86, 1:06.11, 53.58, 54.34 = 1:00.08

._.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jun 13, 2012)

Round 95 Goal : sub 1min
1:17.63, 1:20.94, 1:04.98, 1:20.48, 1:23.99, 1:17.43, 1:20.48, 1:13.71, 1:14.01, 1:16.06, 1:14.66, 1:20.50

session avg: 1:17.59


----------



## uvafan (Jun 13, 2012)

Round 95
Goal :Sub 3(3/3)
2:16.84, 2:25.96, 2:27.80, 2:02.80, 2:21.46, 2:19.01, (1:52.91), 2:06.70, 2:12.14, 2:21.06, (2:43.29), 2:25.26 = 2:17.9

Yay. Next goal is sub-2


----------



## emolover (Jun 14, 2012)

*Round 95 (Yau)
Racing to sub 1
Average: 1:05.95
*
1:17.42, 1:22.46, 51.11, 1:04.55, 1:02.07, 1:05.40, 1:04.12, 1:08.95, 1:11.11, 1:00.16, 1:08.74, 56.95


----------



## Sillas (Jun 17, 2012)

Round 95 
Racing to sub 2 

*Average: 1:52.06*


2:05.55, 1:41.74, 2:05.30, (2:09.59), 1:50.82, 2:00.70, 1:47.64, 1:55.07, 1:46.70, (1:25.90), 1:57.44, 1:29.64


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jun 17, 2012)

Round 95 - Sub 1:00

Average - 1:19.54

*Times*
*1:25.41*, 1:17.82, 1:18.01, 1:21.71, 1:20.30, 1:18.30, *1:15.66*, 1:22.45, 1:19.99, 1:16.11, 1:17.95, 1:22.80


----------



## Brest (Jun 18, 2012)

Round 95
(Sunday June 10th - Sunday June 17th)

Results
*0:45 Goal Race*
mycube	0:55.46

*1:00 Goal Race*
Riley	1:03.19
emolover	1:05.95
NevinsCPH	1:17.59 
MeshuggahX	1:19.54

*1:30 Goal Race*
Carson	1:52.46

*2:00 Goal Race*
Sillas	1:52.06	1st result under - 2 more to go!

*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 0:55*
JianhanC	1:00.08

*Sub 3*
henkka	2:16.98	2nd result under - 1 more to go!
uvafan	2:17.90	*~GRADUATED~*

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Round 96
(Sunday June 17th - Sunday June 24th)

Scrambles


F2 Fw L2 Rw' R' B L' Rw R2 D' L R2 U B' U F2 L2 F2 Fw' R' B2 Uw L Uw B' R' Uw2 Rw B Uw F Rw2 F D2 L D2 Rw' U2 F B
Uw2 D Fw Uw F2 L2 R Uw2 F2 R2 Uw' F Uw B2 Uw L Uw L2 R2 F Uw' F Rw F Uw2 L' Rw R2 Fw2 B2 Uw B2 D' Rw2 R' Uw2 L2 Rw' R' U2
U R' U D2 F' Rw' Uw' D' F' B L' F' U2 F2 B2 L Fw B2 D L D' Fw' B' R2 D' Rw' Fw2 R' F B2 D2 F2 B L2 Fw B L' R D' F'
L U2 L' Rw2 B U Uw2 L' F2 Fw2 B2 Rw2 U' R2 B' U2 Uw Fw2 U2 D Rw B' Uw2 F L2 F2 U D2 L' Rw U Rw F' B2 R' U' B D2 Rw2 R
Uw2 F B' Uw2 D' F2 Uw2 B' R' Uw' D R' F' U2 Fw D2 F' B R2 U F D2 R' B2 L2 U L D L R' F U' L F' L' U R Fw U' R'
F' Fw B2 Rw R' B' R D' L R2 D F B' U Fw' D B' R2 Fw Uw R' U D2 F' D' B R2 D' Fw2 B U' F2 B2 L' Fw L2 Rw2 D L Rw'
Rw D F2 Fw R2 F2 B U D R2 U' Uw2 D' L D' Fw B2 U2 L' R Fw2 Uw' R2 F2 Fw2 Rw' R' Uw D2 F2 Fw B' L2 F' B2 U R Fw2 B' R
F2 R2 U' Rw R D2 F2 R2 B Rw D B2 Uw2 D2 L Uw' B2 L R Uw' L2 R' F R D' Fw B2 U2 Uw2 R2 F U2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 D' Rw Uw' Rw
Uw' F' Fw U2 D' L' Rw' B R' Uw' D2 Rw2 F U2 R' B2 U L' F Fw2 Rw' B2 Rw2 Uw2 D B2 Uw' D2 Fw2 B D' Fw B2 R' F B2 U' Uw2 D2 L
F B U2 B2 L R U' D F R' Uw D L Rw Fw U' Uw' D B' R2 Fw2 Uw L' Uw2 L' R' Uw L' D' Rw Uw B' Rw2 R B2 D F2 Rw Fw Uw2
B2 R' F D L R D' B' D L2 Rw F2 B' Uw2 L2 Uw2 L' B2 Rw' D R F' D2 L2 U2 B' D L D F R2 U2 L Rw2 B2 R' Fw2 B2 Uw2 D
F D2 Fw2 Uw' Fw D L2 F2 Fw L2 Fw2 U' D2 Fw2 L U' L' F' Rw2 F2 Fw B Rw2 B2 D' R Fw2 D B2 L' U' Uw F' Fw' R U' D' F2 Rw B2


----------



## Carson (Jun 18, 2012)

*Round 96
Racing to sub 1:30
Average: 1:49.43*

Times:
1:33.72, 2:08.31, 1:48.19, 1:52.84, 1:57.98, 1:55.47, 1:52.33, 1:32.37, 1:49.88, 1:55.58, 1:43.21, 1:45.07


I was a little conservative with turning this round... my x-cube popped a couple of nights ago and it took me almost an hour to find all of the pieces and reassemble it... I really didn't want to relive that experience. 

On the 11th solve, after solving the first two opposite centers, the other four were already solved and there were two edge groups paired already... too bad I couldn't capitalize on that.


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 18, 2012)

Round 96, goal: sub55

1:01.08, 58.82, 1:00.10, 57.40, 50.32, 57.52, 1:30.72, 1:05.00, 57.29, 1:08.93, 59.79, 1:00.32 = 1:00.63

Was having an exciting chat with a friend. Terrible excuse, I know


----------



## henkka (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 96
race to sub 3 (3/3)

avg *2:10,44*

(2:35.68), 2:05.46, 2:13.91, 2:25.78, 2:30.87, 2:19.23, 2:00.55, 1:59.22, 1:57.30, 1:58.90, (1:44.85), 2:13.20

Wuhuu! Next sub 2


----------



## mycube (Jun 19, 2012)

Goal: Sub45 (0/3)
54.83 (58.03) 55.94 56.40 55.97 55.22 55.83 54.96 56.22 48.55 (48.08) 53.96 = 54.79
two nice singles. cleaned my cube and its horrible.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 96 - Sub-1:00

Average - 1:13.32

*Times:*
1:13.85[DP], 1:07.87[OP], *1:21.69[DP]*, *1:06.72[PP]*, 1:07.64, 1:18.80[OP], 1:13.07[OP], 1:17.75[OP], 1:18.95[OP], 1:17.77[PP], 1:06.93, 1:10.54

Really great average. I had one time over my last average, and also a sub 1:10 average of 5 (1:09.79). Let's hope I don't get slower again.


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 96
Goal: Sub-3:00 (0/3)

Avg: 3:23.17

3:41.95, 3:30.70, 3:22.88, 3:26.53, 3:35.73, 3:11.21, (4:17.52), 3:24.62, 2:48.28, 3:40.10, (2:43.26), 3:09.68


----------



## Sillas (Jun 20, 2012)

Round 96
Goal: Sub-2:00

Average: 1:38.98


1:52.62, 1:36.59, (DNF(1:31.02)), 1:29.34, 1:33.06, 1:35.11, 1:44.93, 1:35.82, 1:51.25, 1:24.96, (1:22.45), 1:46.14

DNF is a pop in the PLL parity.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jun 20, 2012)

Round 96 , sub 1 goal.

1:12.87, 1:26.99, 1:04.43, 1:15.49, 1:21.61, 1:13.35, 1:14.35, 1:24.42, 1:19.75, 1:27.51, 1:09.00, 1:17.25

session avg: 1:17.51 

lots of fail center


----------



## Riley (Jun 21, 2012)

Round 96

Race to sub 1, 1/3
Average: 57.98
Times:
1:07.51, (50.70), 1:01.91, (1:08.37), 54.97, 54.38, 52.84, 57.05, 1:01.52, 51.51, 57.87, 1:00.26
Comments: Finally!


----------



## DaveyCow (Jun 21, 2012)

Round 96 Ao12 Race to sub 3:30 - 224.88 (3.44.88)



Spoiler



Mean: 226.73 (3:43.73)
Standard deviation: 22.84 
Best Time: 193.58 (3:13.58) PB
Worst Time: 278.35 (4:38.35)

Best average of 5: 211.97
4-8 - (278.35) 210.14 (204.03) 213.48 212.30

Best average of 12: 224.88
1-12 - 254.22 232.73 249.24 (278.35) 210.14 204.03 213.48 212.30 224.83 222.83 224.99 (193.58)



Actually did an Ao12 this time (took me a long time  but PB single in there of 3:13


----------



## Henrik (Jun 21, 2012)

Round 96

Goal sub-55 (0/3)

(50.17), 54.07, 54.96, (1:24.12), 51.96, 1:02.37, 1:06.63, 54.86, 1:02.89, 53.92, 54.14, 1:01.63 = 57.74 sec


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 21, 2012)

*Round 96
Sub-45
Average: 59.31*

Times: 1:07.30[O], 53.06[P], 1;02.77[P], 54.40[P], 57.16[P], 56.50[D], 1:07.40[D], 59.78[N]. 57.38[N], 1:00.33[O], 54.69[O], 1:02.77[O].

A pretty crappy average considering that I normally get 55s and 56s. Whatever, I wasn't really warmed up.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 23, 2012)

*Round 96*

*Round 96
Average of 12: 4:37.62*

3:49.32, (3:34.29), 4:51.42, 5:36.43, 4:16.11, 3:37.30, 4:12.63, 6:03.74, (6:20.94), 3:55.20, 5:24.49, 4:29.61


----------



## Selkie (Jun 25, 2012)

*Round 96

Goal Banding: Race to Sub 1 Minute

Average 1:14.15*

1:19.68, 1:05.20, 1:08.85, 1:18.47, 1:07.18, 1:15.96, 1:17.06, 1:26.14, 1:15.62, 1:09.75, 1:01.91, 1:23.77

Comment: Quite a mixed bag of solves for me there and feel somewhat disappointed with the average. However 1:14.xy is about average for me these days so cannot really complain.

Many thanks Brest for stepping up and running the thread. Unfortunately RL got very complicated and what with that and being very busy at work I had to hand over control to someone else. Seems you are doing a great job sir!


----------



## Brest (Jun 26, 2012)

Round 96
Sunday June 17th - Sunday June 24th

Results
*0:45 Goal Race*
mycube	54.79
yoshinator	59.31

*1:00 Goal Race*
Riley	57.98	*1st result under - 2 more to go!*
MeshuggahX	1:13.32
Selkie	1:14.15
NevinsCPH	1:17.51 

*1:30 Goal Race*
Carson	1:49.43

*2:00 Goal Race*
Sillas	1:38.98

*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 0:55*
Henrik	57.74
JianhanC	1:00.63

*Sub 3*
henkka	2:10.44	*~GRADUATED~*
Reprobate	3:23.17
DaveyCow	3:44.88
Brian Kremer	4:37.62

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Round 97
Sunday June 24th - Sunday July 1st

Scrambles
F Rw' D R B2 Rw B Uw2 R' B Rw Uw' Rw Uw' F Rw R2 Fw' B2 L U' L2 R2 U F' Fw' Uw D2 F R2 Fw R Uw2 L' Rw R Uw' R' U2 Rw
Fw2 B' L2 U' Uw F L2 R B' R2 U' Uw' Fw' L Rw F U' L2 Rw U F' Fw L Uw D' Fw2 L Fw U F2 Fw B2 Rw U' D L2 R2 D F2 R
Fw2 B Rw' F U F' B2 L2 Rw2 R Uw B Uw Rw2 R2 Uw' L Uw' F' B2 U2 B D' Fw' B Rw2 Fw' B2 L' B2 R' B' L Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw2 D2 Fw' B'
Uw L2 Rw2 R2 B2 U2 D Fw Rw' Fw' D' L' Rw U Fw Uw' F' L2 Uw L Fw' L' Rw Uw' L2 D2 L' Rw' Fw Uw2 F2 Fw' U' Rw Uw2 D2 Fw L' B2 R
D Rw' D2 Rw R' U2 F' Fw' B2 Uw2 Rw2 U' Uw D' F Uw B D' L2 Uw' L F' B2 L F2 Fw' Uw' Fw U2 B Uw2 L2 B' Uw' F Fw B Uw F' L
U Uw' Rw R Fw B2 Uw' B' L' F2 L' F' Uw L2 Rw U Fw' L R' B U' L Rw2 Fw R' U Fw' B' Uw Fw U' L Fw' B Uw L U' R B' D'
U2 Fw B' L' R' U2 B U2 B' Rw R' D2 R Fw Uw' L R2 U2 D' B2 Uw R' U F B' Rw2 Fw2 U2 Uw2 D' R' U' Uw Fw2 U' R Uw2 Fw B U2
D2 Rw2 F2 Uw' R' D L' Rw' D2 F Rw' R U2 Uw D L Uw2 R' F2 U' L' U Uw' F Rw U' Rw U2 R U F2 B Uw D F' Fw U2 Uw' B D
U2 D Fw' B U' D2 Fw' R Fw B Uw2 D2 Fw B2 D' Fw' L' F' Fw2 B2 Rw U Uw2 B' L Rw Uw D2 L2 B U2 Fw' U Rw2 F2 Fw L2 U Fw B
L' B' R F Fw U2 B' D' F R' U F B' Rw2 R2 U' F Fw B2 L Rw2 U' L2 F' R' U2 Fw2 D F Rw2 Fw R2 U' Uw' Rw' R U F2 L B2
L2 U2 Fw2 Rw' U2 D F2 U Fw R B2 L2 Fw2 R2 B2 L' U Rw' Uw2 Fw' D2 B Rw R D' Rw B2 Rw' Fw B' D2 Fw U' D' R Fw2 U2 F' Fw Uw2
Fw2 U' D2 F2 B' Uw R' F Fw' Uw' Fw B R F Fw B U' Uw D B' L2 Rw F Rw U2 L' Rw' B D' F' Rw D2 Fw' R' U Fw2 B2 U2 Rw2 Uw2


----------



## mycube (Jun 26, 2012)

Goal: sub45 (0/3)
(57.05) 56.13 54.38 54.68 54.61 (49.88) 55.08 53.53 55.71 56.93 53.77 55.69 = 55.05


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jun 26, 2012)

Sub 1 goal

1:11.65, 1:17.55, 1:02.49, 1:22.09, 1:16.45, 1:22.92, 1:24.22, 1:22.03, 1:01.91, 1:22.38, 1:26.57, 1:15.04
session avg: 1:17.68


----------



## Riley (Jun 26, 2012)

Round 97

Race to sub 1, 2/3

Average: 57.39
52.18, 58.68, (1:16.41), 55.76, 1:01.56, 1:00.01, 55.96, 56.96, 58.84, 55.69, (51.40), 58.22


----------



## Carson (Jun 26, 2012)

*Round 97
Racing to sub 1:30
Average: 1:37.74*

Times:
1:51.48, 1:41.53, 1:30.22, 1:48.74, 1:39.77, 1:31.92, 1:31.16, 1:29.59, 1:45.99, 1:46.03, 1:32.40, 1:29.61


----------



## Selkie (Jun 27, 2012)

*Round 96

Goal Band: Sub 1 Minute

Average: 1:13.36
*
1:16.97, 59.22, 1:10.41, 1:08.33, 1:19.31, 1:02.41, 1:25.12, 1:16.15, 1:15.31, 1:11.72, 1:17.54, 1:15.40

number of times: 12/12
best time: 59.22
worst time: 1:25.12

current avg5: 1:15.62 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 1:07.05 (σ = 4.15)

current avg12: 1:13.36 (σ = 5.15)
best avg12: 1:13.36 (σ = 5.15)

session avg: 1:13.36 (σ = 5.15)
session mean: 1:13.16

Comment: started well and the best ao5 is close to pb but lost concentration and lookahead and ended up just better than average. Still goal for Weston-Super-Mare Open in a couple of weeks of sub 1:10 single and sub 1:15 avg looks achievable.


----------



## Unnoticed (Jun 27, 2012)

*Round 97
Racing to sub 1 (0/3)
Average: 1:09.69*

1:19.61, 1:06.74, 1:08.21, 1:14.76, 1:07.17, 1:20.61, (54.25), 1:01.23, 1:02.84, 1:08.03, (1:21.49), 1:07.66

That 54 was awesome. If only I had gotten another to cancel out the counting sup 1:20.


----------



## Sillas (Jun 27, 2012)

*Round 97
Racing to sub 2 *

Average: 1:40.80

1:40.56, 1:39.92, 1:46.50, 1:40.83, 1:40.18, 1:41.62, (1:31.66), 1:48.74, 1:38.27, 1:37.93, 1:33.41, (1:53.58)


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 28, 2012)

Round 97, race to sub 55

1:03.76, 55.03, 1:03.41, 1:01.27, 1:05.75, 56.46, 1:00.14, 1:10.73, 52.77, 57.33, 1:05.32, 54.50 = 1:00.30

Sick.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 28, 2012)

Sub-1: 1:09.76

1:11.59, 1:12.04, 1:06.07, 1:10.25, 1:15.59, 1:15.35, 1:13.43, (1:20.25), (59.60), 1:03.31, 1:04.45, 1:05.56


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jun 29, 2012)

Round 97 - Sub-1:00

Average - 1:21.09

*Times*
1:24.58, 1:17.44, 1:27.40, *1:05.54*, 1:33.14, 1:19.15, *DNF*, 1:23.79, 1:18.50, 1:13.49, 1:16.44, 1:16.95

Damn, awful...


----------



## RaresB (Jul 2, 2012)

Round 97 - Sub 1

Average : 1:28.68 

1:33.84, 1:21.43, 1:09.14, 1:27.89, 1:43.32, 1:29.16, 1:29.82, 1:22.91, 1:30.94, 1:23.56, 1:47.29, 1:23.88


----------



## KCuber (Jul 2, 2012)

sub 45
51.19, 56.19, 49.19, 1:00.94, 53.44, 50.21, 51.93, 55.81, 53.10, 52.72, 52.21, 55.83
number of times: 12/12
best time: 49.19
worst time: 1:00.94

current avg5: 53.88 (σ = 1.69)
best avg5: 51.86 (σ = 1.62)

current avg12: 53.26 (σ = 2.07)
best avg12: 53.26 (σ = 2.07)


----------



## Brest (Jul 2, 2012)

Round 97
Sunday June 24th - Sunday July 1st

Results
*0:45 Goal Race*
Kcuber	53.26
mycube	55.05 

*1:00 Goal Race*
Riley	57.39	1:00	*2nd result under - 1 more to go!*
Unnoticed	1:09.69
Ninja Storm	1:09.76
Selkie	1:13.36
NevinsCPH	1:17.68
MeshuggahX	1:21.09
pwnAge	1:28.68

*1:30 Goal Race*
Carson	1:37.74

*2:00 Goal Race*
Sillas	1:40.80

*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 0:55*
JianhanC	1:00.30

-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Round 98
Sunday July 1st - Sunday July 8th


Scrambles

D2 L2 Rw2 Uw F' Uw' L' D' F2 Uw2 L R' D' F L U' F B2 L' R2 U' D2 Rw2 U2 F2 Fw2 B2 R2 D Rw' R2 B2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 Rw' R' U Uw2 Rw'
Uw F2 Rw' R F D2 Fw2 U Fw2 Rw U' Fw' Rw2 D2 F Uw L U2 D2 B2 Uw Rw' R Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 U Uw' Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 U B' U2 Uw' F' B' R
Rw F' Fw B' L' D L Fw L F Rw Fw' L' Uw' Fw2 B' U' Rw2 Uw B' Uw L2 Rw R D' L2 U' L R' F' L2 R' U2 F2 Uw Rw R F Rw R2
Rw R2 U' Uw' D Rw2 B' Rw F' U' Uw2 F' Rw2 Fw2 B2 L2 Fw D' Rw R2 D' B' U Rw F' Fw2 D R B' L Fw Uw' Fw2 U2 F' Fw Uw F B2 R2
R2 F' U B U2 B Rw B U2 L' B2 D' Fw' U F' Uw2 Fw' D2 L' U D2 R2 Fw2 B2 L' Rw2 B2 L2 Uw D B2 U2 F2 Uw2 Rw Fw2 B2 R2 Fw2 L'
D' Fw' B' D2 Rw' D2 Rw2 R2 Fw' B2 Rw2 R2 U F' Rw' U' L Rw R2 Fw L U2 L Uw2 D F2 B R' Uw' D F2 U L2 B' Uw2 Rw F' Uw' L2 Rw
Rw2 R2 Uw2 L Fw' Uw F Fw B2 U' F U2 Uw2 R' Uw D R2 D2 B' L2 B2 L R F Fw L' R F' Fw' Uw Rw' Uw' L' U2 D' Rw2 Uw' L' Rw2 D2
F2 Fw' B L D2 Fw2 Rw D' F2 D2 Rw Uw2 F2 Rw' U Rw2 R2 D Rw R' F2 R Fw' U2 Uw D2 B2 Rw' Uw' F' B' Uw2 Fw2 B2 U2 D' Rw' Uw R2 D
Fw L2 Rw' R2 Uw' D2 F2 L D2 L D2 L' U F' U R2 U F' R Uw D2 Rw' R2 B Uw L2 U2 Uw B Uw Fw' D' B R F2 R2 U2 L F2 U'
Uw D B' L2 Uw F U Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 F2 Fw2 B L Rw2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 F B2 Uw F' U2 B2 D L' R' D2 B2 U Uw2 Fw Uw' B L' Rw' F
U' Uw L2 Uw' D L' Uw2 Fw Uw D F2 Rw U Uw L Fw2 D2 F Rw Uw' B' D' F B L D2 F Fw' R D Fw' R2 F U' F' L2 Rw R2 Uw2 L2
Rw' U2 R2 U2 F' Fw2 B D' B Uw F2 R' U2 F L' U D' B' D2 B' D2 Fw2 D' Rw F2 L' U2 L' R U' Uw' D2 B' Rw' R2 U2 L2 Rw R2 Fw'


----------



## Carson (Jul 2, 2012)

*Round 98
Racing to sub 1:30
Average: 1:49.99*

Times:
1:36.29, 1:53.36, 1:47.20, 3:36.78, 1:56.88, 1:52.06, 1:50.22, 1:59.64, 1:56.07, 1:36.75, 1:46.50, 1:41.26


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 2, 2012)

Round 98, goal: sub 55

53.10, 56.31, 1:01.21, 55.68, 1:08.07, 55.49, 52.04, 1:03.24, 1:02.95, 1:07.96, 56.17, 59.21 = 59.13


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 2, 2012)

Round 98, sub-1(0/3)

1:04.87

1:09.30, 1:09.89, (55.42), 1:09.02, 1:05.91, 1:05.82, 1:00.25, 58.27, (1:11.12), 58.33, 1:06.46, 1:05.41

Yay, counting sub-1s


----------



## Sillas (Jul 2, 2012)

Round 98 - Racing to sub 1:30

Average: 1:38.89

1:31.30, 1:35.00, 1:44.92, 1:30.82, 1:33.45, 1:44.79, 2:00.81, 1:28.64, (1:25.43), 1:32.03, 1:47.16, (2:02.85)

I'm gratuated in sub-2 minutes. Not bad average.


----------



## Riley (Jul 2, 2012)

Round 98

Race to sub 1, 3/3!!

Average: 58.21
58.38, 1:02.27, 1:02.84, (53.76), 56.50, 55.14, 56.74, (1:11.17), 55.21, 1:02.43, 56.77, 55.86


----------



## henkka (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 98

race to sub 2 

avg *2:07.43*

2:10.06, 2:13.67, 2:09.52, 1:57.43, (2:23.65), 2:13,26, 2:19.17, 2:00.33, (1:41.42), 2:01.36, 2:14.49, 1:55.03


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 98

Racing to sub 1

1:19.96, 1:15.30, 1:14.67, 1:18.78, 1:07.81, 1:16.20, 1:02.74, 1:12.97, 1:28.78, 1:15.68, 1:14.92, 1:13.27

session avg: 1:14.96


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 4, 2012)

*Round 98
Sub-45
Average: 57.98*

1:03.15 [O], 58.86 [O], 51.25 [N], 49.25 [N], 1:08.25 [D], 50.71 [N], 1:01.94 [D], 56.77 [O], 1:03.38 [P], 57.08 [O], 57.72 [N], 58.91 [D].

Comments: 

First of all, I didn't compete last week because I was away, I hope that doesn't disqualify me or anything. 
Second, I switched to Yau a couple of days ago, which is why this is a little slower that normal.
Third, the fourth solve was Reduction, with no parity, which is why it was so beast.

Counting 50.xx and 51.xx with Yau! Huzzah!

Also, I love how my best and worst times always seem to be right next to each other.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 5, 2012)

*Round 98

Goal: Sub 1 Minute

Average: 1:15.64*

1:15.03, 1:13.88, 1:03.86, 1:31.68, 1:17.69, 1:13.00, 1:20.10, 1:07.14, 1:16.50, 1:10.24, 1:17.15, 1:25.68

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:03.86
worst time: 1:31.68

current avg5: 1:14.63 (σ = 3.82)
best avg5: 1:13.25 (σ = 3.14)

current avg12: 1:15.64 (σ = 5.16)
best avg12: 1:15.64 (σ = 5.16)

session avg: 1:15.64 (σ = 5.16)
session mean: 1:15.99


----------



## mycube (Jul 5, 2012)

Goal: sub45 (0/3)
57.83 55.31 (53.94) 55.58 56.90 54.19 56.03 55.22 (58.05) 54.18 54.63 54.46 = 55.43


----------



## RaresB (Jul 7, 2012)

Goal : Sub 1 (0/3)

1:27.82, 1:26.54, 1:18.97, 1:14.71, 1:12.40, 1:12.75, 1:37.75, 1:19.14, 1:29.79, 1:23.82, 1:20.76, 1:34.77 = *1:22.91 *


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 7, 2012)

Round 98
Racing to sub 1
Average: 1:04.65
1:09.83, 1:11.32, 55.67, 1:05.74, 1:06.62, (54.76), 1:02.24, (1:23.49), 1:14.64, 55.90, 56.30, 1:08.30

Reduction is good to me!


----------



## CuberMan (Jul 7, 2012)

Round 98
Racing to sub 45
Average: 47.19

48.71, 46.68, (38.67), 55.33, 46.66, 48.26, 53.22, 45.24, 43.91, (1:16.02), 42.03, 41.87

bad, too much pauses :/


----------



## Guti (Jul 8, 2012)

*Round 98*
*Racing to sub 2: 1/3* *AVERAGE : 1:52.84*
1:50.03, 1:45.09, 1:44.52, 1:33.66, 2:00.84, 1:56.32, 1:46.17, DNF(1:56.96), 1:38.28, 2:19.50, 1:58.00, 2:09.68
Last 6 solves were very bad


----------



## Brest (Jul 9, 2012)

Round 98 - Results
July 1st - Sunday July 8th

*0:45 Goal Race*
CuberMan	47.19
mycube	55.43 
yoshinator	57.98

*1:00 Goal Race*
Riley	58.21	*~GRADUATED~*
Unnoticed	1:04.65
Ninja Storm	1:04.87
NevinsCPH	1:14.96 
Selkie	1:15.64
pwnAge	1:22.91 

*1:30 Goal Race*
Sillas	1:38.89
Carson	1:49.99

*2:00 Goal Race*
Guti	1:52.84	*1st result under - 2 more to go!*
henkka	2:07.43

*Custom Goal Band Participants*
*Sub 0:55*
JianhanC	59.13


-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-


Round 99 - Scrambles
Sunday July 8th - Sunday July 15th


L2 D' R B Rw2 R Fw2 R Uw' F' L2 R' F' Fw2 D2 Fw' B2 L' Uw D L R F' U Fw2 B' L' Rw' Fw' R Uw' D2 Fw' Rw2 Uw2 D2 L R' F' L
B' Uw2 D' Rw' F U Uw' D' Rw2 U' B U' Uw2 L Rw' F' R2 Fw Uw2 B L' R F2 D2 R' U' R B R F D2 L Rw' R2 F' B Rw' R' F' L2
D2 R' Fw Rw Uw L' R' Uw2 D' Fw' L' Rw F R U2 F' U2 L' U L2 F' Uw2 Rw' U' Uw D2 R2 U B' R' B' Uw2 L' R U Uw' L U F2 L2
L' Uw' D B' R2 F L2 Rw2 F L2 Fw2 B L' D R2 F2 Fw L' U' Rw R2 U D' F2 D2 L Rw2 D L2 Fw2 U' F' Uw B2 Rw2 D' Rw' F Uw' D'
R2 Fw' U Uw2 L F' Rw2 R' B' U2 Uw Fw2 U' Rw2 B2 D' B L' Rw R2 U D2 Fw Uw2 B L' Rw' R B' L D Fw' B2 L' B L Rw B' D2 R'
B2 Rw Uw2 D F' U' Fw2 R2 B D' Rw F2 Rw F Fw L Rw' R2 F' D F' B2 D Rw F2 U B U Uw D2 Rw' Fw R2 Fw' Uw2 D R U2 Uw F
R' Uw2 L' D2 B Uw' R2 F2 Fw B U' D2 R Fw D' Fw D F' Rw' R' Uw' L Uw' R2 Fw2 L' R U F2 Fw' D Rw D F2 U2 F2 B Rw2 B Uw2
B2 Uw' R B2 L2 Rw' R' D2 L' U2 L Fw2 B D' Rw R2 F L R B2 L' R2 D' F U' D2 L' Uw' D2 F Fw2 B L' Uw2 D F2 Fw' L Rw' D'
Fw B' L2 Uw2 R2 Fw' B2 R U L Rw2 F2 B U F2 L2 Rw' B2 Uw2 R U2 Uw' D Fw2 Uw' D Rw D B' L2 U2 F B' Rw' R U D F Rw R2
U R2 U Uw2 D' F2 B L2 F2 Fw2 B2 U Rw R2 Uw2 D2 F B D2 Fw2 U D' F' Uw' L' Rw' B' Uw L2 Rw' Fw2 R U' B' U2 D' L' F2 Fw2 Uw
Rw U D' R' Fw2 U Uw2 D2 B2 U Rw Fw' L2 R' B2 Uw' L2 R Fw B' Rw' D F2 Uw' F U D' L Rw' Fw' U Uw2 Rw2 D2 R' F' D' Fw' D2 Fw'
U F' Fw' B2 L U F2 B D Fw2 B2 L D' F2 B' R Uw2 Fw U2 D2 L2 R U2 R' Uw R2 Fw2 L2 D2 Fw R B2 L' Rw Fw' Rw U2 Uw D R2


----------



## Riley (Jul 9, 2012)

Round 99

Race to sub 45

Average: 57.26
57.47, 56.23, 58.28, 59.90, 55.85, 52.41, (46.88), 59.97, 52.18, (1:03.48), 1:00.32, 1:00.02
Comments: Too many parities. :/


----------



## KCuber (Jul 10, 2012)

Round 99
Race to sub 45
52.31, 53.16, 50.02, 50.68, 48.55, 52.36, 1:01.36, 54.18, 50.90, 48.43, 59.55, 52.23=52.39
The counting 49 screwed the decent average i was having


----------



## mycube (Jul 10, 2012)

Goal: sub45(0/3)
(57.66) 56.13 55.83 54.46 56.25 54.27 52.77 56.44 53.84 54.19 54.50 (52.09) = 54.87


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 10, 2012)

*Round 99
Sub-45
Average: 57.34*

54.75, 1:00.01, 1:01.46, 1:01.83, 50.66, 59.75, 52.09, 1:00.90, 53.31, 56.31, 57.84, 56.97

RAWR I really wanted to get a 55 or a 56! Stupid Stupid Stupid.

Yau is so much fun!!! =D


----------



## Carson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Round 99
Racing to sub 1:30
Average: 1:44.53*

Times:
1:47.17, 1:41.64, 1:32.97, 1:49.91, 1:58.85, 1:41.12, 1:34.19, 1:43.76, 2:07.09, 1:40.95, 1:43.92, 1:43.81




You missed my results from last week as well.


Carson said:


> *Round 98
> Racing to sub 1:30
> Average: 1:49.99*
> 
> ...


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 99, racing to sub 1min.
1:14.75, 1:17.35, 1:30.01, 1:06.16, 1:04.05, 1:08.10, 1:22.00, 1:17.76, 1:16.55, 1:11.89, 1:08.16, 1:17.99

session avg: 1:14.07


----------



## Sillas (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 99

Race to sub 1:30

1:29.09

1:28.53, 1:35.13, 1:21.64, (1:19.90), (1:49.28), 1:24.74, 1:26.28, 1:30.32, 1:31.76, 1:36.31, 1:28.93, 1:27.27 

Simply mythical for me. I lubed my cube and I'm training Yau more.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 99 - Sub 1:00

Average - 1:13.55

*Times*
1:12.23, 1:15.17, *1:24.35*, 1:22.80, *1:01.18*, 1:21.04, 1:11.88, 1:05.60, 1:09.62, 1:11.93, 1:06.18, 1:19.07

So close to get my second sub-1:00 single, but I got PLL-parity.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 13, 2012)

round 99

sub 1

1:29.38, 1:10.35, 1:24.22, 1:06.92, 1:26.08, 1:13.48, 1:16.63, 1:49.30, 1:15.06, 1:15.38, 1:19.90, 1:18.06 = 1:18.85


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 13, 2012)

Round 99: Sub-1

1:11.76

1:20.35, 1:03.60, 1:20.01, 1:13.01, (1:21.21), (55.70), 1:12.90, 1:04.40, 1:03.88, 1:19.08, 1:03.89, 1:16.48

Changed to CN Yau, it's working out pretty well.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 14, 2012)

Round 99
Goal: Sub-2

2:33.11, 2:05.96, 1:44.73, 2:24.48, 2:40.89, 2:14.13, 1:58.56, 2:13.15, 2:13.04, (1:33.82), 2:11.89, (DNF(1:25.78)) = 2:13.99

I never practice 4x4...


----------



## Brest (Jul 17, 2012)

Round 99 - Results
Sunday July 8th - Sunday July 15th

*0:45 Goal Race*
Kcuber	52.39
mycube	54.87
Riley	57.26
yoshinator	57.34

*1:00 Goal Race*
Ninja Storm	1:11.76
MeshuggahX	1:13.55
NevinsCPH	1:14.07 
pwnAge	1:18.85 

*1:30 Goal Race*
Sillas	1:29.09	*1st result under - 2 more to go!*
Carson	1:44.53

*2:00 Goal Race*
uvafan	2:13.99	2:00

-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Round 100 - Scrambles
Sunday July 15th - Sunday July 22nd



Rw F D Fw' Rw Fw Rw Fw B' U' Rw2 R2 U' Uw2 Rw' D2 Fw L R F2 L2 U F' Fw U2 D' R' F B' U2 Rw' F U2 Rw' Uw D' Rw' R' D Rw'
U2 R F' B' Uw2 L2 U L' Rw Fw' U' L D' F2 B' D' Fw Rw' R D2 Fw' L R Uw2 L' R2 U' F U' R2 U Uw D2 F Uw2 L Fw B' U D'
Fw' Rw D2 Rw2 U Uw' Fw' U' F B U2 Fw U D L Rw2 R' U2 Uw2 F U2 B U2 R U2 Uw' L2 Uw2 B2 D2 F' B U2 B2 D' B' U' R2 Uw2 R
Fw2 U Uw' Fw D B2 U' Uw F2 B' Rw' R F B2 D2 B' U D B R' B R U2 Uw' Fw D F' Rw' R Fw D' F2 Fw' D Fw2 Rw Fw2 B2 D' L'
L' R2 F B U L2 Rw2 Uw' D B L' F Rw2 U Uw Rw' D' Rw U2 F2 Rw' U2 D' Fw Rw Uw L2 B' D' L' Rw' F2 D2 F U Uw B' R2 F' Rw'
F' Fw2 U2 R Fw2 B2 D' Fw2 Rw' U' Uw Fw' Uw' D2 Rw2 R Fw2 B' R U' Rw2 F2 L' Rw R2 B2 U2 Uw2 Fw2 L Rw' R' D' L' Fw L' Rw' Fw' Rw2 R'
Rw' U' L2 R' Uw' R2 Uw' F2 B D2 Rw2 D2 Fw B' U B' R' D2 Rw' B2 Rw D L Rw' R2 U' D R Uw Fw' Rw2 R2 B2 L B2 L2 Rw' Fw B' Rw'
Uw2 L2 U' F Fw' B2 Rw' R' Uw D' Rw U' L D' Rw2 F2 Rw R2 F2 B' Uw' B' Rw B2 L2 Fw2 B' L U F' Fw2 Uw2 R2 U' Uw2 D' B D2 L2 D'
U Rw' F Rw Uw R2 B' U' D' L2 R2 D' Fw' B2 Rw D' Rw' U' Uw L Rw2 R2 Fw2 D L' F Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 R2 Fw U2 R Uw2 B U Rw' R D2 F
U2 Rw2 U Uw2 D2 R Uw2 D' L' U' Fw' Uw2 D2 F Uw B2 U' Rw2 B' R Uw F Fw B2 L2 F2 Fw U' Uw R' Fw' R2 U' D' B L' Uw' Rw R' U'
Uw' D' B' Rw R2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 D Rw Uw F' D2 R Uw' F' L D' L' Rw2 F' U Rw2 F B R' Fw Rw' R' U Uw D2 Fw' L' Uw2 Fw U' Fw L Rw
U2 D' F' Fw R' Uw Rw R2 U B' Uw' F' R Uw' Rw' R U' Rw F D' Rw Fw Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 Fw2 B2 Uw2 L2 U' Rw2 R F2 R2 Uw Rw D F2 U


----------



## Selkie (Jul 17, 2012)

*Round 100

Goal Band: Sub 1 Minute

Average: 1:16.22*

1:10.34, 1:17.33, 1:12.28, 1:11.68, 1:21.92, 1:09.68, 1:22.12, 1:22.21, 1:18.11, 1:16.48, 1:24.25, 1:09.63

Sub par, not helped with three counting sup 1:20s




.....................................................................................





An official average from the weekend for any critique and an indication of my solves:-

Weston Super Mare Open 2012 4x4 Round 2 Average 1:17.53 - (1:09.43), 1:12.06, 1:20.36, (1:27.93), 1:20.16


----------



## mycube (Jul 17, 2012)

Goal: sub45 (0/3)
53.55 53.41 53.91 55.27 55.33 56.03 56.52 56.15 55.72 (57.50) 55.11 (51.09) = 55.10
:/


----------



## KCuber (Jul 17, 2012)

Round 100
Race to sub 45

49.86, 52.11, 52.40, 53.12, 55.11, 48.93, 47.86, 56.51, 49.97, 49.94, 49.92, 1:01.01=51.79


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 18, 2012)

*Round 100

Goal Band: Sub 1 Minute

Average: 1:01.58*

(52.16), (1:12.06), 1:02.91, 1:03.28, 56.68, 1:07.03, 1:03.93, 1:05.27, 58.86, 1:01.02, 56.90, 59.91

PB single.


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 18, 2012)

*Round 100
Sub-45
Average: 55.55*

52.92, 51.25, 58.78, 57.91, 52.42, 50.98, 56.30, 1:06.02, 1:00.72, 54.27, 52.38, 58.59

=D


----------



## Sillas (Jul 19, 2012)

Round 100
Sub-1:30
Average: 1:30.27

1:24.74, (1:41.09), 1:38.73, (1:23.38), 1:28.07, 1:30.14, 1:23.49, 1:31.48, 1:25.77, 1:35.85, 1:28.20, 1:36.26

No comments.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Round 100*
*
Goal Sub 2:00

Average: 2:19.04*

2:18.69, 2:30.35, 2:22.25, 2:20.91, 2:04.60, 2:26.71, 2:27.14, 1:59.75, 2:12.78, 2:27.19, 2:35.30, 1:57.12


----------



## Riley (Jul 21, 2012)

Round 100

Race to sub 45 (0/3)

Average: 59.19
59.51, 58.03, 1:01.81, 1:00.76, 54.84, (1:12.39), 54.39, 54.99, (49.26), 1:03.21, 58.03, 1:06.31
Comments: Looks like a 5-6 day break didn't help.


----------



## Brest (Jul 23, 2012)

Round 100 - Results
Sunday July 15th - Sunday July 22nd

*0:45 Goal Race*
Kcuber	51.79 
mycube	55.10
yoshinator	55.55
Riley	59.19

*1:00 Goal Race*
Unnoticed	1:01.58
Selkie	1:16.22

*1:30 Goal Race*
Sillas	1:30.27

*2:00 Goal Race*
awesomecuber150	2:19.04

-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Round 101 - Scrambles
Sunday July 22ndh - Sunday July 29th


D L U' L Rw' U F Rw2 R F' D2 B R B2 U' F' B2 D2 F' L D' F2 B2 U D' Rw2 F' Rw Uw2 D' R' F2 R' U' Rw2 U F' U R' Fw'
R' F' B L F B2 Uw D2 Rw2 F' Fw' Uw L2 Rw R' Fw2 D2 B2 Uw' D2 Fw Rw D B' D2 Rw2 D Fw2 U2 Fw' Rw' D R2 U2 L' D' B2 U2 L Fw2
Uw Fw' D' B2 Rw2 Fw' U2 Rw Fw' B2 R U2 D2 B D L U2 Uw L2 Rw' Uw' D' F' Rw' Uw' Rw B2 U F2 L R F2 U Rw' B Rw D R2 Fw' B'
D2 F Rw Fw R2 D R2 U2 B' Uw' D Fw' B2 U R U Fw2 U Fw' U Uw F' Fw2 U' Uw D' Rw2 Uw2 L Rw R' D R' F D' F D L' F' U
Uw2 B L' Uw R2 Fw2 U R Uw2 F B2 U2 F' Rw2 U Uw D2 L' U' R2 Uw R' U' D L' Fw B2 R B Rw' D' B Uw2 L2 Rw' R2 U D' R Fw'
L R' U' Uw' D' Fw' D' F2 Fw' B L Fw Uw2 L' R B2 Uw2 R' D R' F' Rw U' L' D2 Fw2 U' Fw B U2 B' L R' Uw R' B2 L Rw' Uw R'
Rw' U2 L' D' Rw2 Uw2 D' Fw D2 R2 U' L' R Uw' Rw U2 D2 Rw Fw2 B' Uw L' Fw' L2 F2 B L Rw F2 B' D L Rw' R2 U' Uw Fw' L U2 Rw
Fw R2 U2 Fw2 R2 U F' R2 Fw2 Rw' D' B2 L' R2 B Uw Rw Fw' L2 Rw Fw R D2 B2 L R2 F' L F Rw2 Uw2 L' Rw D F2 R2 F Uw' L D'
F2 L2 R2 U Uw2 Fw Uw B' R2 Fw' Uw2 D2 L' Uw' D2 B Rw R' F' Fw' B Uw2 L B2 D F U2 B' Rw2 U Fw D2 R' D' R B Rw U' Rw2 U2
Rw2 U2 R2 U' Rw2 R Uw' F' B U D2 F' Fw' L2 Uw D' Rw F2 L' Rw' F2 L2 D R' B2 L' Rw2 R U2 R' U F' Uw' Rw Fw' U' Uw2 R2 U' Uw2
U Uw D2 L' Rw2 R' D' Fw2 B L U L R' D Fw Rw2 Fw2 L' R B Uw2 L2 R' D' F U Uw' L2 D2 R' F L2 Rw2 F' Rw2 D2 Fw' Uw' R' D2
U Uw2 F' D2 R' Uw Rw2 F B L' Rw Fw' R' D R F R F Fw2 B2 Uw' Rw2 Fw' L' U2 Fw2 B2 R D Fw' Uw D R U2 Uw2 L2 R Fw' B2 U'


----------



## KCuber (Jul 23, 2012)

Round 101
Race to Sub 45
39.36, 58.47, 48.74, 49.90, 48.41, 42.70, 51.96, 46.07, 49.67, 46.31, 52.59, 45.51=48.19
Pretty good, was hoping for a 47 but this is still good, and the single was awesome.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 23, 2012)

Round 101

Race to sub 1

1:11.60, 1:16.87, 1:17.77, 1:18.73, 1:10.48, 1:13.88, 1:15.43, 1:20.95, 1:17.91, 1:33.29, 1:18.71, 1:12.76 = 1:16.46


----------



## Sillas (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 101
Race to sub-1:30

Average: 1:33.83

1:26.22, 1:49.39, 1:47.57, 1:17.31, 1:27.02, 1:37.10, 1:32.04, 1:30.55, (1:16.25), 1:41.46, (1:58.79), 1:29.62


----------



## Riley (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 101, Race to sub 45, 0/3

Average: 57.24
59.82, 1:02.05, 51.42, 54.10, 56.75, (46.35), 53.70, 1:02.09, 49.01, 1:04.19, (1:04.43), 59.29


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd like to join, if I may...

Round 101
Race to sub-1
avg12: 1:08.023 (σ = 5.22)


Spoiler



1:14.611, 1:03.393, 1:14.449, 1:08.034, 1:09.842, 1:11.360, 1:09.009, 1:14.679, 1:03.618, 56.611, 1:09.303, 49.302
number of times: 12/12
best time: 49.302
worst time: 1:14.679

current avg5: 1:03.177 (σ = 5.19)
best avg5: 1:03.177 (σ = 5.19)

*current avg12: 1:08.023 (σ = 5.22)
best avg12: 1:08.023 (σ = 5.22)

session avg: 1:08.023 (σ = 5.22)*
session mean: 1:07.018



That sub-50 was pretty sweet. F3L felt just perfect.


----------



## mycube (Jul 26, 2012)

goal: sub45
55.53 52.31 53.78 54.78 56.72 54.56 53.21 (58.59) 53.30 52.38 (51.30) 56.05 = 54.26


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 30, 2012)

*Round 101
Sub-45
54.48*

47.44, 58.56, 55.53, 51.31, 1:03.39, 57.44, 1:00.81, 43.75, 46.58, 52.05, 1:08.88, 51.69.

HOLY CRAP. PB average of 12 and 5 (the last 5 solves). On top of that, the 43.75 was OP and would have been PB without the parity. 

Huzzah!


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jul 30, 2012)

Round 101 - Sub-1:00

1:12.07

*Times*
1:10.41, *1:05.28*, 1:11.82, 1:09.83, 1:10.25, 1:15.15, 1:15.61, *1:16.06*, 1:12.30, 1:11.40, 1:14.54, 1:09.43


----------



## Selkie (Aug 8, 2012)

*Round 101

Goal: Sub 1 Minute

Average: 1:16.20*

1:02.78, 1:29.49, 1:10.84, 1:17.61, 1:19.11, 1:15.78, 1:08.95, 1:18.16, 1:17.59, 1:22.63, 1:20.74, 1:10.63

number of times: 12/12
best time: 1:02.78
worst time: 1:29.49

current avg5: 1:18.83 (σ = 1.68)
best avg5: 1:14.74 (σ = 3.50)

current avg12: 1:16.20 (σ = 4.60)
best avg12: 1:16.20 (σ = 4.60)

session avg: 1:16.20 (σ = 4.60)
session mean: 1:16.19


----------



## Selkie (Aug 8, 2012)

*A huge thanks to Brest for stepping up and helping so much by looking after thread whilst I have been particularly busy with life etc, it has been much appreciated. With agreement with Brest I will start running the thread again now I have some more time to devote.

Lets get solving  .......*



Round 101 - Results
Sunday July 22ndh - Sunday July 29th

*0:45 Goal Race*
KCuber 48.19
mycube 54.26
yoshinator 54.48
Riley 57.24

*1:00 Goal Race*
Phlippieskezer 1:08.02
MeshuggahX 1:12.07
Selkie 1:16.20
pwnAge 1:16.46


*1:30 Goal Race*
Sillas 1:33.83


*2:00 Goal Race*


-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Round 102 - Scrambles
Wednesday August 8th - Sunday August 12th


B F' Uw2 Fw' Rw' R2 Uw L Fw2 F2 D' Uw' L' Uw' R D F' L Uw Fw' R' D L2 R' U F' U Rw' D' Fw' D2 Rw2 Uw' R' D2 L D' L' Rw R'
Uw2 U2 B' Fw F' L' Rw' R' B' Uw2 B Fw2 F2 R F' Uw2 B' Fw' F' Rw U' R2 F Rw' Uw Rw R' D U2 L' D' L' B' F' R B' R2 Uw2 L R'
Fw' U' B2 F' D' Uw2 Fw2 U' L F2 R Uw Rw' B2 Uw' L F2 L' Rw' R2 Uw2 F2 U2 L' R Fw2 D Uw' L U' L U' B' Rw D2 Uw' Rw D2 F L'
B F Rw' R' U2 L2 Rw2 Fw' L2 R2 U F' Rw2 D L' R2 D Uw' U' Fw2 L' Rw R Fw F D2 L Rw D' U' L2 R U2 Rw' Fw' D F D' U' L2
R2 D' L' Uw R F D Fw2 L Uw' R2 Uw' U' R' F U' B2 R2 F2 L' Fw D' L2 U2 L D2 U' L Rw' D' Uw' F2 L' Rw2 R B Fw2 R2 Uw2 Rw
B2 L F' D' B2 Uw B' Fw L B' F' L B2 Fw2 F L2 U2 F2 D Uw F Uw2 Rw2 D' F' Uw' L Uw F D2 F2 Rw Fw' F' U' F Uw2 Fw' L2 R
L2 B' Fw' F' D R2 F2 D' Uw L' Rw2 F' Uw2 Fw F R2 B F D2 U2 B D Uw L2 Rw2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 R D U' L' R Fw L R2 B2 Rw2
Fw2 R Fw F2 Uw R B2 F' R' Fw2 D' B2 U Fw Uw2 R Uw Rw2 D' B' L2 Rw' R' U2 L' R D2 L' F R U B2 Fw Rw B2 Fw2 F Uw' R' B
F' D B U2 F' Uw2 U' Fw' R D2 Uw F' L2 Uw L Rw' Uw Rw2 D2 R D U2 F L R' F Rw' R2 U Rw B U B Fw Uw R' B Rw B2 Fw'
B2 Uw' L U Fw R' D' Uw2 Fw D Rw' R2 B' Fw F' Rw' F2 L Fw U2 Fw2 F2 L2 Uw' R2 Fw' Rw' F Uw' U2 R' F' R2 Uw U2 L Uw U2 L' Fw
F D2 L Fw2 D' Uw B F2 Uw R' Fw2 Uw U R D R F' R' B' Uw' U2 Fw2 L' Fw2 F' Rw2 R' Uw2 U L2 F R D2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 L' F' L F'
L Uw B Rw' F D2 Uw2 L' Rw2 Uw L2 Fw F' R' D2 Uw Rw' U' Rw2 Fw2 F Uw F D2 Rw Uw' B' Rw' D' R' Fw' R Uw B' U' Fw U2 F' L' R


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 8, 2012)

Round 102
Goal 1:30

*Average: 1:51.00*

1:55.93, 1:48.48, 2:08.08, 2:03.57, 1:43.68, 1:44.31, 2:00.24, 1:46.04, 1:43.16, 2:00.01, 1:44.59, 1:31.02

Last solve is my PB! I was going to be going for the 2 min mark but already past it so I'm going for 1:30


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 9, 2012)

*Round 102
Sub-45
53.23*

52.33, 50.28, 49.15, 52.25, 55.83, 57.35, 56.81, 54.71, 57.71, 47.75, 54.82, 48.78

I've been practicing a lot =)


----------



## KCuber (Aug 9, 2012)

Round 102
Race to sub-45 (1/3)
Almost didnt get sub 45, this was an ok average.
45.06, 46.41, 44.01, 43.63, 46.61, 44.44, 55.08, 47.80, 43.93, 44.83, 42.86, 42.28=44.96


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 9, 2012)

Round 102
Race to sub-1
avg12: 1:02.132 (σ = 4.18)


Spoiler



54.083, 1:03.911, 1:08.826, 56.988, 1:06.730, 1:02.206, 57.240, 1:05.947, 1:04.372, 1:04.573, 1:05.272, 48.733
number of times: 12/12
best time: 48.733 (2-alg ELL and easy Rouxblock. Derp. Failed on the centres, though.)
worst time: 1:08.826

current avg5: 1:04.739 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 1:01.798 (σ = 3.57)

current avg12: 1:02.132 (σ = 4.18)
best avg12: 1:02.132 (σ = 4.18)

session avg: 1:02.132 (σ = 4.18)
session mean: 1:01.573


----------



## mycube (Aug 10, 2012)

Goal: sub45 (/0/3)
51.55 52.71 49.59 52.55 (57.56) 54.49 51.06 51.61 55.66 55.88 (42.50) 53.93 = 52.90
not bad 
wtf 11. scramble..


----------



## Selkie (Aug 10, 2012)

mycube said:


> wtf 11. scramble..



Think the strangest scramble for 4x4 I saw was solve 11 in round 30 in this thread. Gave opposite centres of blue/green already solved and I solve Yau on blue cross ... still didn't get a pb, but here is the scramble for info 



> U2 Fw' U' L B' L Fw2 R' Fw2 R U Fw Uw2 L Rw2 B D L2 B' F' L2 U R B' Fw2 F2 L' R' Fw2 U Rw2 B F R B2 D2 L U' R U'


----------



## MeshuggahX (Aug 12, 2012)

Round 102 - Sub-1:00

Average - 1:11.43

*Times*
1:03.52, *1:23.06*, 1:18.21, 1:11.15, 1:08.90, 1:15.56, 1:09.58, 1:19.36, 1:02.03, 1:14.45, *1:01.37*, 1:11.57

A bit inconsistent.


----------



## uvafan (Aug 12, 2012)

Round 102 - Sub-2 (0/3)

2:04.39, 1:46.49, (2:28.49), 2:18.24, 1:46.63, 1:58.30, 2:12.71, 2:06.74, 2:04.28, (1:42.84), 2:11.46, 1:49.66 = *2:01.89*

Got a new pb even though I haven't practiced 4x4 in ages.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 13, 2012)

Round 102 - Results
Sunday August 8th - Sunday Augiust 12th

*0:45 Goal Race*
KCuber 44.96 1st Sub Goal Result
mycube 52.90
yoshinator 53.23

*1:00 Goal Race*
Phlippieskezer 1:02.13
MeshuggahX 1:11.43
Selkie **time incomming soon**


*1:30 Goal Race*
awesomecuber150 1:51.00


*2:00 Goal Race*
uvafan 2:01.89


-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Round 103 - Scrambles
Sunday August 12th - Sunday August 19th


Rw R' Uw' F' Uw' U2 Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw' U2 L2 Rw' F' D2 Uw U B' Fw Rw2 Fw2 U Fw2 U' L' D B' Fw' L Fw2 L Rw' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L Rw'
D2 Uw Fw2 Rw' Uw2 R' B L Fw U2 Fw D' R2 B2 U2 R U' F D U' R2 D B' Fw Uw F' U L' Rw R2 B2 Fw R' Fw' D' L' Rw D' L Rw
L Fw2 Rw' F Rw' Fw Uw2 U Rw B2 L Rw' U' F2 D2 F Uw B' R Fw' Rw2 Uw' F2 D Rw Fw2 Uw L F' Uw' B Fw' Rw' Uw U2 B2 D2 U2 L' R'
R F Uw2 R' Uw' U2 B2 F' U Rw2 D L2 Rw2 F L2 Uw' U2 R2 Fw2 R2 B' Fw' U' B Fw2 Uw' Fw' Uw L2 Rw' F D' Uw U2 R' D' U' B L' F'
Fw L' U2 R Uw' F Rw2 Uw Rw U Rw' Uw2 Fw U B' U' Fw2 F Uw' U2 L' Uw U2 Fw F2 Rw' Fw' F2 L2 D F2 Uw' L2 R' Uw' U2 Rw' Uw' U' L
F Uw F2 L2 D Rw2 R' F2 D' Rw2 R' D2 B' Fw' D' Uw2 B2 F2 R D2 Rw2 Uw R Fw' U B F2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw Uw2 U Fw' F2 Uw U' R' Fw U
R2 D U Fw2 L2 R2 B' Rw B' D' F2 R2 F2 Uw2 Rw Fw' Rw2 U Rw F Uw' Rw' Fw' Rw2 U' F U' B Uw2 B D L2 B2 L2 B Rw2 R2 Fw2 F' Uw
Fw2 D B2 Uw' B' R2 B2 Fw' L2 Fw2 F L B D' Fw' F2 Rw' R' Fw2 U L Fw F U' R' D' F' L2 F' R Uw' F2 Uw' U L2 Rw2 F D' Uw' Fw'
U' B Rw D2 Fw' Uw' R' Fw2 D2 Uw' U' R2 F U' F2 Rw' B2 F Uw' L2 R' D Fw L2 R2 F' Rw U2 F U2 L2 Uw F D L' Rw F2 L Rw2 D'
Rw' R2 F' Rw2 D2 U2 B2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 U R B' R2 F2 L U2 F2 R B' Fw2 F' R2 D L D2 F2 D F2 D2 Uw' U2 B2 F2 L' Rw2 B' Fw F Rw2
R' B2 U B' Fw' F2 D B' L' Rw R2 Uw F' D2 Fw Rw B2 Rw2 R D L' Uw U2 B L Rw R' Uw U' R D2 Rw D L Rw U Rw' Uw Fw2 U
D2 U F2 D Fw2 Rw2 Fw L' Fw2 L2 R U B2 Fw' F2 D' F2 L2 D U B Fw2 U' R F Uw' L2 R D2 B' Uw' B2 Uw2 F2 D Uw2 U2 Fw' Uw Fw2


----------



## Riley (Aug 14, 2012)

Back in the 1:00 race, I switched to Yau.

Race to sub 1, 0/3
Average: 1:06.55
Times: 1:10.42, 1:12.79, 1:02.23, 1:09.28, (1:00.44), 1:01.30, 1:07.84, 1:06.56, 1:03.57, 1:06.53, 1:04.97, (1:12.84)


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 14, 2012)

Riley said:


> Back in the 1:00 race, I switched to Yau.



Woot! Go Yau!


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 15, 2012)

Round 103

Average: 1:41.97

1:40.15, 1:29.64, 1:39.41, 1:39.59, 1:51.02, 1:57.68, 1:41.66, 1:36.70, 1:54.53, 1:32.17, 1:47.16, 1:37.29

10 sec drop in a week!


----------



## CuberMan (Aug 15, 2012)

Round 103 - race to sub 45

Average: 47.82
45.27, (41.95), 43.76, 50.52, (53.66), 46.53, 52.70, 47.62, 46.43, 52.30, 49.79, 43.26


----------



## foolish (Aug 15, 2012)

Round 103
Race to 1:30

Average: *1:51.45*

1:44.37, 1:41.45, 1:49.26, 1:58.88, 1:36.08, _(2:15.69)_, 2:10.03, 1:59.23, 1:49.20, 1:48.53, 1:57.44, _(1:34.38) PB_

Time to get better on 4x4 and bigger cubes :tu


----------



## mycube (Aug 15, 2012)

Goal: Sub45 (0/3)
(54.06) 53.66 53.43 50.52 52.75 53.69 51.61 50.28 52.46 51.96 52.88 (47.77)

PLL-Skip saves the sub50


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 19, 2012)

Dat inconsistency

Round 103
Race to sub-1
avg12: avg12: 1:00.41 (σ = 5.31)


Spoiler



1:01.95, 1:03.47, 48.49, 1:03.33, 1:06.23, 48.39, 56.66, 55.84, 1:06.59, 1:03.25, 1:13.55, 58.31
number of times: 12/12
best time: 48.39
worst time: 1:13.55

current avg5: 1:02.72 (σ = 3.40)
best avg5: 56.16 (σ = 6.07)

current avg12: 1:00.41 (σ = 5.31)
best avg12: 1:00.41 (σ = 5.31)

session avg: 1:00.41 (σ = 5.31)
session mean: 1:00.51





Spoiler


----------



## Selkie (Aug 21, 2012)

Round 103 - Results
Sunday August 12th - Sunday August 19th

*0:45 Goal Race*
CuberMan 47.82
mycube 52.32

*1:00 Goal Race*
Phlippieskezer 1:00.41
Riley 1:06.55


*1:30 Goal Race*
awesomecuber150 1:41.97
foolish 1:51.45


*2:00 Goal Race*



-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Round 104 - Scrambles
Sunday August 19th - Sunday August 26th


D' Uw R' F' L2 B' D' Rw' D U L2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Rw' R2 Uw2 L2 Fw L' R B' D Uw2 U2 B' L Rw2 Uw2 L2 Fw L' Rw2 D L2 B' Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw'
B' Fw' F2 L2 R' U' F' D2 L Rw2 B2 F Rw Fw Uw' U2 L2 Uw2 L2 R Fw U' B2 L' Fw2 U2 F L' Rw' Uw F' D2 Fw F' L R' F Uw2 U' L
Rw' Uw2 U' B2 D Fw' D B2 U' Rw2 D B' D' Uw' U' R' U F2 Rw Uw' F Rw B2 D' Rw' B' D L2 R2 B2 L2 Rw' Uw2 L' R' Fw L' R D2 Uw2
U' B' Fw2 F2 D' Uw U' Fw' F Rw' D B2 Fw' U2 L' F2 D2 Rw2 R' B2 Rw' F' R D' L2 R2 Fw2 F2 R2 Fw Uw2 Rw U2 F Uw2 Rw2 Fw' R U2 Fw'
Rw' D2 Uw' U R' Fw2 U2 B' D' Uw2 U' L2 D Rw' Uw L D' Rw2 F' D' L B Uw2 B2 L2 Fw' Uw' B' L2 Rw2 R2 U' Fw2 Uw2 Rw' D' Fw2 D2 L2 Uw2
F2 L2 R' Fw2 L Uw2 U2 R' B2 F2 R2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 D2 B2 Rw F' U2 F2 D' B' L' U' Fw' D' Uw' Fw2 D B U2 F' L2 Rw' B' U B2 R Uw Fw2
F' Rw R F L' R2 D2 Fw' F' Rw Uw U' Rw' B Uw2 Fw F R Fw F2 Uw' Rw' D B2 Fw U2 B' Uw B' L F' U' Rw' Uw' B Uw' U' Fw F U
U' F2 D' L Rw' U2 L B' D' Uw2 U' Fw2 Rw' Fw' F R2 Uw2 U2 L' D' Uw' Fw2 R B2 U' B' F' Uw' Fw' R' F Uw' R' Fw Uw Fw2 F D' Uw' U
Rw' B2 D' Uw' L2 D U2 Fw2 L R' B' R' Uw2 L2 B Fw' Uw U' B2 D2 Uw' U R' U2 B2 L2 R2 D Fw2 Rw U Rw' D Uw' Fw U Fw L2 U2 L
Uw' U2 L' Rw2 R' Fw2 L' Rw' Fw' Rw B2 Rw' Uw' Fw Rw2 R' Uw B2 Fw U F' D2 L' Fw L' Rw2 R B' Fw2 R B' R B2 D F2 Uw2 L' R' U2 Rw'
Uw' Fw F' Rw2 U2 Fw L' B Fw' R' D' F' Rw2 R B U B' L' Rw2 F2 D2 U' Fw2 L U2 F2 D2 B' D B Fw Uw L' B' Fw' R' B R Fw Uw2
R' D' U' R D' F' Rw' F' L2 U' B Fw2 L' Rw B2 Uw U2 Fw2 U2 R U' B2 L' Rw' D2 L' Rw F2 Rw F' L U' B Fw2 F2 R' B2 Fw' D2 Uw


----------



## mycube (Aug 21, 2012)

Race to sub45 (0/3)
52.16 53.68 52.30 47.52 49.68 51.11 51.88 51.86 52.88 51.09 52.77 49.28 = 51.17


----------



## MeshuggahX (Aug 22, 2012)

Round 104 - Sub-1:00

Average - 1:12.54

*Times*
1:16.26, 1:09.02, 1:08.10, *57.87*, 1:12.95, *1:20.56*, 1:08.51, 1:14.33, 1:12.96, 1:14.27, 1:18.33, 1:10.65


----------



## uvafan (Aug 22, 2012)

Race to sub-1:30

*Average:1:53.08*

2:09.46, 1:53.41, 1:59.59, 1:46.30, (2:17.61), 1:45.01, 1:48.45, 1:47.26, 1:43.45, (1:40.14), 2:06.66, 1:51.21

Just put my ss v3 back together after a pop that took out the first layer.


----------



## Skullush (Aug 23, 2012)

Round 104
*Average of 12: 1:05.65*
1. 1:06.98 
2. 1:05.43 
3. 1:03.91 
4. (59.28) 
5. 1:00.38 
6. 1:07.90 
7. 1:09.34 
8. 1:02.17 
9. 1:01.78 
10. 1:10.68 
11. 1:07.91 
12. (1:14.27)


----------



## mdolszak (Aug 24, 2012)

Round 104
Race to sub-2:00

*Average: 2:39.59*

2:37.82, 2:41.08, 3:42.28, 2:07.96, (1:51.46), 2:26.37, (3:55.23,) 2:12.34, 2:55.37, 2:22.37, 3:16.51, 2:13.82

Alright, I guess this is a benchmark for me to improve upon, since I think it's my first ever timed 4x4 Ao12 haha. 
I completely screwed up the OLL parity on the sup-3 solves, which was why they were so high.

I see a ton of room for improvement, since I only use beginner's (one-by-one) edge pairing.


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 24, 2012)

Round 104 - Race to sub-1:00


Average: *1:27.07*


Times:

1:27.62
(1:09.05)
1:26.07
1:16.55
1:31.39
(1:41.05)
1:30.95
1:18.87
1:33.16
1:36.41
1:35.29
1:14.41


----------



## ZhanChi5 (Aug 27, 2012)

Round -104
Race to 45

Session Average: 54.05
σ: 5.80
Best Time: 44.75
Worst Time: 59.61
Individual Times:
54.63, 56.63, 48.13, 54.70, (59.61), 49.57, 59.15, 45.29, 58.92, 59.51, 54.01, (44.75) 
Lool stability)))


----------



## Selkie (Aug 27, 2012)

Round 104 - Results
Sunday August 19th - Sunday August 26th

*0:45 Goal Race*
mycube 51.17
ZhanChi5 54.05


*1:00 Goal Race*
Skullush 1:05.65
MeshuggahX 1:12.54
FaLoL 1:27.07


*1:30 Goal Race*
uvafan 1:53.08


*2:00 Goal Race*
mdolszak 2:39.59


-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Round 105 - Scrambles
Sunday August 26th - Sunday August 2nd


U2 Fw2 R Uw2 R2 U' Rw Uw U' R2 F Rw2 B2 F' U' B Fw' L2 U' Rw2 R Fw' L B2 F2 D2 Uw2 L' Fw2 F' Rw R Fw Rw R D' U' B2 L2 B
L B F2 Uw L2 U2 B2 F2 L D Uw' Fw' Rw R U2 R B' Uw2 U' L' B2 Fw2 Uw B2 F D2 U' Fw' F' Rw B D U2 L Rw2 D' Uw' L' D' L2
L' Uw F2 R' Fw F' Rw R' Fw D2 L2 B2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' D U2 Rw' R B' D2 Uw R' Uw2 B Rw' R Fw2 L F2 U R' Uw U' F L Fw2 D' Fw2 F'
F' Uw U2 Rw2 Fw D2 Uw2 B' Fw U Rw' F' Uw L2 R Uw' F' Uw2 U Rw2 B' Fw2 U' B D Uw2 R2 Uw B2 D2 Rw2 B' D Uw' Fw' U B D' Fw2 D2
L2 Rw2 R' D2 Rw2 B' U2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 R F' D L2 F D' Uw' Fw2 U B' F R' F D' Fw' U2 B Fw2 F R D' Uw2 B2 Rw Fw' D' L Fw Uw' Fw2
Uw' R D' Uw R2 Uw' L2 R' U2 Fw2 D' B D Uw2 Rw2 D' B2 L' R' F' Uw U2 F2 D R2 F' U L' F2 Rw2 R B' U Rw' D U2 Fw2 D B' U2
L2 R D' Rw' Uw Fw F Rw' B2 L R2 Uw2 Rw' F' L Rw2 D U L' Fw' U L2 Uw2 B Fw' Uw' Fw R2 B2 Fw2 F D' Uw Rw2 B Fw D' B D' U'
Rw2 F' Rw F2 D2 U B2 Fw F2 L' Rw2 R F' Uw' Rw B2 Fw' F2 D2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw' L' Rw D' Fw2 Rw R Fw' D U2 F Uw' Fw L2 Rw R B' F
L2 Rw R' Fw2 L2 U2 F2 L' R Fw2 Rw' Uw2 L F2 R' D Uw2 U B' F' L2 Rw' R B2 D2 L Rw2 R' B' R' B2 Rw Uw2 R U2 B' F' D' L R
L2 U' L2 R' Fw U' L' R D2 U2 F' D Uw2 F R' D' L2 B2 Rw' F' L2 R B' R Uw' B' F' D Uw' U2 F' Rw Uw2 U2 B Fw F R' F L2
Uw' B' L' Rw2 D2 Rw2 U' B U2 B Fw D2 Uw U F U' Fw U2 R Uw Fw Uw' B2 D' Uw' Fw2 D' L' F' D U Fw Uw2 B F' D2 U B' L2 U'
D' B U L2 Fw' Uw2 B Fw2 F2 Rw R' B2 L2 Rw2 R2 B' Rw B2 R D2 Uw' B Fw2 Uw U' R' D' R F2 L2 D' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Uw F D2 Uw2 Fw2 D2


----------



## ZhanChi5 (Aug 28, 2012)

Round 105
Race to sub 50
Session Average: 55.42
σ: 3.14
Best Time: 49.56
Worst Time: 59.94
Individual Times:
57.96, 54.67, (49.56), 54.37, 53.87, 59.05, 53.04, (59.94), 54.68, 52.98, 58.26, 55.36


----------



## mycube (Aug 28, 2012)

Goal: sub45 (0/3)
(56.86) 53.19 53.22 49.58 56.56 52.83 53.97 54.75 54.63 51.53 (49.43) 53.38 = 53.36


----------



## Skullush (Aug 28, 2012)

Round 105
*Average of 12: 1:10.18*
1. 58.34 
2. 1:13.05 
3. 57.16 
4. 1:02.73 
5. 58.58 
6. 1:23.76 
7. 1:26.51 
8. 1:07.81 
9. (53.99) 
10. (1:27.64) 
11. 1:25.20 
12. 1:08.70


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 31, 2012)

Round 105

Race to sub-1:00

1:25.28, 1:25.37, (DNF), 1:23.80, (1:09.80), 1:13.59, 1:27.70, 1:23.12, 1:41.95, 1:22.67, 1:22.53, 1:27.01 = *1:25.30*


----------



## BlueDevil (Sep 3, 2012)

Round 105

*Average: 26.17*

1:18.31, 1:33.10, 1:23.81, 1:35.00, 1:30.95, 1:31.53, 1:23.96, 1:22.78, (1:09.19), 1:24.14, (1:36.91), 1:18.08

Single pb by 7 seconds!  Love my new ss v4


----------



## Selkie (Sep 3, 2012)

Round 105 - Results
Sunday August 26th - Sunday September 2nd

*0:45 Goal Race*
mycube 53.36


*1:00 Goal Race*
Skullush 1:10.18
FaLoL 1:25.30
BlueDevil 1:26.17


*1:30 Goal Race*



*2:00 Goal Race*



*Custom Goal Bands*
Sub 50: ZhanChi5 55.42


-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Round 106 - Scrambles
Sunday September 2nd - Sunday September 9th


Fw2 Rw Fw2 U Rw U2 Fw R Fw Rw Uw' U' Fw' R2 D U L' Rw R2 Fw2 D F2 L D2 B' Rw R' Fw' F2 D' Fw Rw2 U F2 Rw2 Uw' U2 L B2 F2
Uw2 B F Uw2 F2 R D' Uw' R' B D U' R2 F Uw' F2 U' B Fw' U' B F' L U2 L' F' Uw2 U2 B2 D L' Uw2 L' B Uw U Fw' F' Rw' Uw
D2 Fw U2 Rw' R' Fw2 F2 L B U' R D2 F2 R' D' L Rw2 B' Fw2 D Uw' U L Uw' L Rw2 Fw' R U B D2 Uw' U2 R2 B' Fw D' U' F2 U'
B2 F Rw' B F' Rw2 D2 Fw' Rw F' U2 L' Rw2 D' L2 U Rw R2 Fw Uw' Rw D' L2 D' Fw Uw U2 B' U R' Uw Fw2 F Uw' R Uw R2 B' Uw R'
Rw' U B2 R D L D2 F2 L' B' D U2 Fw Uw' Rw R2 B2 F2 Rw' U Fw' Uw U2 B R D' Uw2 R B Uw' U' Fw D Uw U' R' Uw Rw2 D' Fw'
B2 F R' U' B2 Fw' Uw' Rw' Fw2 Uw U' L2 Rw B2 Fw2 D Rw2 U Rw2 Fw2 L Fw2 Uw' R Uw2 L' Rw' R2 D2 Fw' D Uw' R2 Fw F' Rw D' Uw2 U' L2
Fw' Uw L' Rw2 R2 D Fw' L' B' D' Uw2 L2 F U Rw' F L Fw2 R' Fw' D' Rw2 D F R2 D2 Uw2 U2 L2 R' U2 R' F' Rw2 U F' Rw2 R2 B D2
F2 D Fw' Rw B Rw' Fw2 D' Uw' U' L2 B F D2 U' Fw D Rw R2 D' U F2 Rw' Fw2 L' D Rw F' Uw R' Fw L2 R' B2 L2 U' B L2 F2 Rw
D Uw' U B2 Uw F D' L' U2 R2 B2 Uw L' Fw' L R D' Fw' U' Rw' F' Uw' U' R2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 U2 Fw2 L D' Fw' U' R Uw B' U2 Rw2 F' Uw
B2 L2 R' D' Fw2 F' Rw Uw2 B2 Fw2 L Rw Uw2 F' R B2 Rw' R' D' Uw' F' L' R Uw2 B Fw L2 R F U Rw R D2 L' Rw' D Uw' U' Rw2 F'
L' Rw' Fw' U2 L' B2 F Uw' Rw D B' F L2 Rw F' D2 U Fw R' F Uw B' U2 L' F Rw' D' B Uw' L2 U2 B2 D' L B' Uw Fw2 Uw2 U F2
Fw L Rw R2 Uw' U2 Rw R D2 R D Uw' B U2 F' Uw2 L' Fw Rw2 Fw L2 R2 B' F2 Rw B' U2 B Rw' R' Uw2 L R Fw2 D R' B2 L2 R U


----------



## mycube (Sep 6, 2012)

Goal: Sub45(0/3)
(51.68) 53.83 (55.90) 51.96 51.93 54.75 55.40 53.22 55.34 53.77 53.19 52.69 = 53.61

not even a sub50..


----------



## anaveragecuber (Sep 7, 2012)

Round 106
Goal: 2 min.

2:33.37, (3:22.34), 2:26.40, 2:14.90, 2:40.10, 2:44.74, 2:18.68, 2:42.06, 2:23.74, 2:25.68, 2:45.80, (2:13.24) = 2:31.55


----------



## Selkie (Sep 8, 2012)

*Round 106

Goal: Sub 1 Minute

Average: 1:17.65*

_Comment:_ Poor 

1:11.55, 1:13.08, 1:41.58, 1:16.96, 1:10.42, 1:23.73, 1:23.49, 1:07.73, 1:29.57, 1:20.79, 1:13.67, 1:13.27


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 9, 2012)

Round 106

Race to sub-1:00

1:07.89, 1:07.23, 1:25.50, 1:20.56, (1:04.32), 1:28.99, 1:09.52, 1:17.07, (1:31.55), 1:23.84, 1:17.88, 1:18.58 = *1:17.71*


----------



## Selkie (Sep 10, 2012)

Round 106 - Results
Sunday September 2nd - Sunday September 9th

*0:45 Goal Race*
mycube 53.61


*1:00 Goal Race*
Selkie 1:17.65
FaLoL 1:17.71


*1:30 Goal Race*



*2:00 Goal Race*
anaveragecuber 2:31.55


*Custom Goal Bands*



-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Round 107 - Scrambles
Sunday September 9th - Sunday September 16th


Uw Fw' Rw' B' Uw L R F2 L' R2 U' F D L' Rw2 U2 L2 R' D Fw' R' F' Uw' U B' F2 D2 Uw' L F' L Rw2 R2 U Rw2 R F2 L' R2 Uw
Fw L2 F' L' D2 R' B2 Rw2 D Uw F Rw B' D' Rw2 Uw2 Fw R2 Fw U F2 D Rw' F' R D Fw Uw U' R U B' F2 D2 B2 F' D Uw2 B' U
U' L R2 B2 U R2 F Uw2 U' Fw' L2 B2 F L2 Rw Fw2 Rw' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 Rw R U' Rw2 F' Uw2 F2 D' Rw2 Fw F' D' R2 U B' Rw D' B
B2 Uw F L Uw2 U R2 D Uw L Rw' R B Fw2 L' U2 F2 D R2 D' U F2 L D2 Rw B Uw B Fw2 Rw2 R B' Fw2 L2 Rw2 D Uw' L2 Rw Uw
Uw' F' U2 B2 R' U F2 L B2 Fw F D2 R Uw Rw' D2 U Fw F L Fw L2 Rw2 R F2 L2 B' Uw' B' Fw L' Rw' Fw2 F' Uw Fw2 L2 B F2 Uw'
R' F' R' D2 U2 L2 Fw L' R2 U' L Rw R2 D U L B' F' D' Uw Fw' D2 U Rw' Uw F' L D2 F' Rw U2 B2 L Uw' F' Rw2 R2 B Rw R
Uw2 U B R Fw D' Uw F Rw' U' L2 B D B2 Rw' R' F2 R D2 Uw U' L' Rw' Fw2 R' Fw' D2 L' U L' Rw' R2 B Rw' R' D2 Uw' B U2 F'
L2 U Fw2 D B F' L' Rw R F D R' Uw U Rw D2 Uw2 U' Fw' R Fw Rw2 Fw L2 B' Fw2 D L' R Fw2 Uw' R2 D' R2 F' L Rw' B' Uw R2
Fw' Rw F' U' R' F' Rw2 R Uw2 L' Rw U Fw2 F2 L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw' R B L' U' L2 R Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 R' D Uw U' L U B L' Rw R2 D2 F'
F2 Rw' B2 D' U2 Fw F2 D B2 Fw' Uw U2 B L F' L2 R' Uw B' Uw' Rw' D2 Fw' D' Uw2 L R2 D L D' Uw U Fw D2 Rw' Uw U R2 U L'
L Rw2 Uw' F' Rw D2 Rw' Fw' F' Rw2 Uw' U Fw' Rw2 D' U' L B' L' Fw' D2 R' U' Fw2 Uw' U Rw B2 L2 U2 Rw2 D F2 Uw' L Rw2 D' Uw2 B D'
L Uw' U' Rw2 D R2 D B D L R' Uw U' L2 Uw Rw2 B Uw U2 F Uw' Rw' F L' Fw' R' Uw B' L' Rw' R B' F' D2 L' Rw2 B D Rw2 D'


----------



## Selkie (Sep 11, 2012)

*Round 107

Goal Band: Sub 1 Minute

Average: 1:15.59*

_Comment:_ Better but still sup 1:15 

1:12.32, 1:09.04, 1:13.38, 1:16.23, 1:16.20, 1:22.71, 1:13.88, 1:18.91, 1:18.13, 1:10.74, 1:19.09, 1:16.97


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 11, 2012)

Round 107

Race to sub-1:00

1:57.34, 1:39.01, 1:19.16, 1:19.26, (1:14.03), 1:15.16, 1:30.28, 2:21.40, 1:16.65, (2:31.56), 1:16.17, 1:59.79 = *1:35.42*

OMG, I could shoot my f****** Dayan against a wall !!


----------



## mycube (Sep 12, 2012)

Goal: Sub45 {0/3}
55.43 52.47 53.46 52.00 55.78 53.02 53.91 (56.81) 55.94 54.59 54.09 (50.50) = 54.07


----------



## Selkie (Sep 18, 2012)

Round 107 - Results
Sunday September 9th - Sunday September 16th

*0:45 Goal Race*
mycube 54.07


*1:00 Goal Race*
Selkie 1:15.59
FaLoL 1:35.42


*1:30 Goal Race*



*2:00 Goal Race*


*Custom Goal Bands*



-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Round 108 - Scrambles
Sunday September 16th - Sunday September 23rd


Rw Fw R' D2 Uw2 B2 D' Rw' Uw' L R' F' D' Fw' Uw Fw2 L2 F Rw' Fw D' B Fw Uw2 L' R B' Fw' F' D' Uw F D Uw2 U2 Rw2 R2 U2 L' D'
F' Uw' Fw F' D L' Fw' U2 R' D' U L2 R2 D Rw Fw' Uw2 R D2 R' U Rw' R2 Fw F' D' L' D' Rw D' R Uw' Rw2 F R B2 Rw' D F R2
L2 Uw L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L' Rw R D Uw2 Fw Uw U2 Rw2 Uw2 U' L' R' F Rw2 D Uw R' Fw' Rw2 R' D Uw' B Fw R2 U F2 D B2 Rw' U F'
B' Rw' R U' Fw' D2 Uw2 L D U' B2 L2 Rw' R2 D2 U2 Rw' F2 L' Uw' Rw2 Uw U' L B Uw' F U F2 Uw Rw2 F' Rw Uw L' Uw Rw Uw' U' F'
B' Fw F2 R' Uw R2 D2 B' Fw L Rw2 F2 L Rw' U' F2 D' U' R2 Uw L' B2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 R Uw R2 U L' Fw2 F' L' Rw2 D2 U Rw' Fw' L' Uw'
F Rw B Fw' L' F2 D Fw U' Fw2 U Fw' D' R2 D F D2 U Fw D R' Uw Fw2 F L2 U F L' B2 Fw' F' L Uw2 Fw2 F L F2 D Rw B'
F D2 Rw' B' Fw D' L Rw' R2 D' Fw Uw B2 Fw Uw U' R2 D2 Rw F2 Rw' U Rw Fw' Rw D2 B2 D' L Uw' R Fw2 R2 Fw' D' R2 Uw L Rw Fw'
D L F' L D2 Uw2 L D Uw2 R D Fw L Rw' Uw' R' B' Rw F L2 R2 F' D' Uw' U2 F' U2 R' B Fw' F Uw' F' L' Rw R' U' L U' Rw'
F2 R' B F2 Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' Uw2 U' L2 B Fw L Rw2 Uw' F' L' Rw2 F R F2 Rw' R D' L Fw' L Rw Uw U' Rw' R2 U' Fw D Uw2 U Rw R2
U' L U R2 B' F2 R' Fw U F Rw' Fw' F D' Fw2 Rw' B2 Uw2 R' D2 Rw B L R Uw2 B' Fw F Rw2 Fw' R Fw' F Uw U' R2 B2 Fw2 R F2
F2 D' U2 L' Rw B D2 Uw Fw U R' B2 D' U' B' U F Rw Uw U2 L2 Uw U' Rw2 Uw Fw2 D2 B L Rw' Uw' U' Fw2 U2 L R' D Rw' U' Fw
Uw2 Fw' Uw' B F Rw2 D Uw L D R2 B Fw' L2 R' F' Rw Fw D U2 B' Uw2 U Rw2 D2 L R2 F2 U2 F' R' U' L Rw2 Uw2 L Fw L R2 Fw'


----------



## mycube (Sep 18, 2012)

Goal: sub45(0/3)
54.68 (56.46) 55.44 54.06 55.53 53.15 52.31 54.28 54.52 52.50 (52.00) 52.81 = 53.93


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 18, 2012)

Round 108

Race to sub-1:00

1:38.06, 1:17.88, 1:09.13, 1:16.84, 1:26.26, (1:08.48), 1:29.32, 1:29.50, 1:18.74, 1:15.34, 1:14.09, (1:43.30) = *1:21.52*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 19, 2012)

Round 108

Goal: Sub-2:00

Average: 2:55.15

Comments: I've only done about a dozen solves before this on a 4x4. So I'm just a beginner on big cubes (greater than 3x3). I don't practice.

2:44.29, 2:59.31, 3:07.91, 2:44.71, 3:05.25, 3:05.00, 2:11.56, 2:53.19, (2:07.30), (4:11.29), 3:18.20, 3:02.03


----------



## BlueDevil (Sep 19, 2012)

Round 108 - Race to sub-1:00

*Average: 1:20.21*

(1:33.57), 1:16.45, 1:09.54, 1:30.71, 1:25.51, 1:26.50, 1:22.11, 1:17.97, 1:14.24, (1:06.93), 1:25.34, 1:13.73

I like 32223


----------



## AndersB (Sep 20, 2012)

Round 108
Race to sub -1:00

Average: *1:05.47*

1:07.73, 1:06.79, 1:06.98, 1:07.75, 58.33, 1:00.09, 1:04.47, 1:11.30, 1:04.51, 1:04.22, 1:07.18, 1:04.99


----------



## MeshuggahX (Sep 20, 2012)

Round 108 - Sub-1:00

Average - 1:15.38

*Times*
1:13.51, *1:19.27*, 1:09.33, 1:09.56, 1:14.58, 1:17.64, *1:00.99*, 1:19.04, 1:17.67, 1:18.30, 1:18.02, 1:16.17

...bad.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 27, 2012)

Round 108 - Results
Sunday September 16th - Sunday September 23rd

*0:45 Goal Race*
mycube 53.93


*1:00 Goal Race*
AndersB 1:05.47
MeshuggahX 1:15.38
BlueDevil 1:20.21
FaLoL 1:21.52


*1:30 Goal Race*



*2:00 Goal Race*
sneaklyfox 2:55.15


*Custom Goal Bands*





Apologies for the late post all, been drowning in an urgent work project this week.



-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-

Round 109 - Scrambles
Sunday September 23th - Sunday September 30th


L U' L' Rw Uw' U L2 U Rw2 Fw D Rw2 F2 U F' Uw2 L R Fw Rw' Fw R' B R' Uw2 Rw D2 Fw' D2 L2 Rw2 R Uw2 U2 B D2 L Rw B2 Uw'
Rw' U2 B2 U2 Fw' D2 B D' B F2 L Rw' F Rw' Fw' R2 Uw' Fw' Rw' B' L Rw2 R Uw2 B2 F D2 B' F D2 U Rw2 F2 Rw U Rw' Fw2 D' Rw2 Uw
L Rw F L Rw2 Uw' Rw' B D Rw' Fw2 D' U2 B2 Fw' L Rw D2 Fw2 U Fw' F' R2 D2 F Rw' R' B' Fw2 F2 L2 Rw2 F2 R2 Fw Rw B' U Fw L
Rw2 R B2 F R D2 L2 D2 F L' R2 Fw U2 Rw2 F' R' D2 U2 L' F U2 Fw' Rw R F' R' Uw U Fw' D2 F' Rw' R B2 Fw' D Fw F2 R U2
Rw' B2 L' U L Rw2 B2 Fw' R2 U2 B L2 R F2 L' R2 Fw F D Fw2 D Rw2 F2 Uw' Rw' Fw2 F' Uw' R D' Fw' Rw2 R2 B' Fw' D F R' B2 L
D2 B Uw' U2 R B2 Uw' Fw2 L2 Uw2 F2 Rw Fw Rw' R D Rw2 U B' R D2 R2 Fw2 L' Rw' R2 D Fw U' Rw' U2 B D2 Uw' U' R2 F2 Rw B2 Rw
Fw' L' B' D' U' Rw' Fw D2 B Rw U2 R' F R' D2 B2 Fw' L U Fw2 F' L U' R' D R F Uw' U2 B' L B' D' B' L' F2 D Fw' L F2
F' U Rw2 R U R U R2 Uw2 F' D2 Uw' Rw D2 U L' Rw2 D2 U Rw B2 D U L Uw2 B Uw B2 Fw2 L2 D Rw2 B Uw2 R' D2 Uw R2 U' L2
B F2 R2 F' Rw' D Uw' R' D B' Rw2 B U2 Fw2 L' B' Uw' U Rw B2 R B' L' D' L2 R2 Fw2 F D' Uw2 F Rw B Rw2 Fw2 D F' L' F R2
Uw Fw' Rw' U R2 B D Fw R2 Uw2 F L' Uw' U2 L' Rw Fw' D' L U2 Fw Uw L' Fw2 R Uw2 B L2 Rw' R' U' Rw' R Fw2 L R Uw Fw R' F2
D2 Rw2 F Uw2 U2 L U' Fw Rw' B D2 R2 Uw2 U' F' U Fw2 L2 D B2 R U2 B' L2 Fw D L' B Uw2 R2 D2 Uw2 R2 U Fw F D2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2
B2 Uw2 U B' Rw R B2 D U' Rw D Fw' L Rw' R' F2 D2 U L' D Uw' R' F2 Rw2 D2 R F' U L' R B Fw F' L' Rw D Rw' U B' F'


----------



## ianography (Sep 28, 2012)

48.22, 37.25, 37.59, 43.84, 45.43, (54.21), 49.52, 40.79, 48.35, (33.09), 51.95, 36.36 = 43.93. 

What is this. Second best time ever and second best average of 12 ever, with four sub-40s. Nonsense.


----------



## mycube (Sep 29, 2012)

Goal: sub45(0/3)
(52.09) (59.33) 57.58 54.78 54.15 56.41 57.57 54.46 56.94 56.88 55.15 55.09 =55.90
need to adjust my cube..


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 29, 2012)

Round 109
Race to sub-1:00

1:25.41, 1:21.14, (1:12.05), (DNF), 1:26.69, 1:18.75, 1:25.94, 1:21.10, 1:23.15, 1:24.46. 1:15.48, 1:21.83 = *1:22.40*


----------



## KCuber (Sep 29, 2012)

Round 109
Race to sub45 (1/3)
39.54, 48.59, 38.67, 41.26, 44.22, 42.07, 46.30, 39.33, 41.28, 42.09, 42.70, 42.87=42.17


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 30, 2012)

Round 109

Goal: Sub-2:00

Average: 2:32.66

Comments: Nice... shaved off 23 seconds from last week. I didn't practice at all except for half a dozen warm up solves earlier today.

2:36.73, 2:48.51, 2:44.74, 2:17.46, 2:30.65, 2:21.06, (3:05.45), (2:14.86), 3:02.66, 2:19.14, 2:28.79, 2:16.86


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 30, 2012)

Round 109
Race to sub 1:00

1:09.68, 1:10.39, 1:07.39, *1:16.96*, 1:07.75, 1:16.90, 1:16.23, *54.60*, 1:04.06, 58.54, 1:01.12, 1:12.31 = 1:08.44


----------



## Brest (Oct 4, 2012)

Round 109
Sub 1
*Average: 1:15.94*


Spoiler: Stats



1:06.42 1:19.35 1:26.59 1:08.03 (59.20) 1:13.80 1:10.14 (1:36.18) 1:31.13 1:08.52 1:20.65 1:14.75
Mean: 1:16.23
Average: 1:15.94
Best time: 59.20
Median: 1:14.28
Worst time: 1:36.18
Standard deviation: 10.47


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 6, 2012)

Round 109 
Race to sub 1:30

Average of 12: 1:52.05

Individual Times:
1:57.02, 1:43.72, (2:19.67), 1:46.69, 1:50.34, 2:04.86, 1:52.72, 1:43.66, 1:55.14, (1:29.01), 1:57.35, 1:48.95


----------



## Thunderbolt (Oct 15, 2012)

race to sub 1:30(it is sub 1:30 but I see a lot of mistakes in m solves and those sub 1:30 solves are often just lucky so I still didnt break this barrier)
1:13.57, 1:33.28, 1:11.53, 1:23.48, 1:39.79, 1:31.70, 1:33.57, 1:42.96, 1:20.83, 1:18.39, 1:23.16, 1:21.96=*1:25.97*


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 16, 2012)

Round 109 - Sub 1:00

Average - 1:12.75

*Times*
1:16.73, *1:02.36*, 1:12.30, 1:10.53, 1:04.33, 1:25.92, 1:07.82, 1:02.88, 1:23.54, 1:05.14, 1:18.30, *1:31.13*


----------



## lleoh (Oct 17, 2012)

*Round 109*
Goal: sub 1
1:04.50, 1:00.19, (1:21.83), 1:07.53, 58.19, 1:01.75, 1:07.65, 1:00.98, 57.14, (56.41), 1:07.80, 1:15.62 = *1:04.14*


----------



## mycube (Oct 20, 2012)

i decided to take this thread over after i waited 2 weeks for an answer of selkie. is this for everyone ok? then i could rename the 5+ race to 4+ race and all big cubes are in one thread. 
so the next round would start on monday


----------



## mycube (Oct 22, 2012)

Results Round 108:
1. 42.17 KCuber
2. 43.93 ianography
3. 55.90 mycube
4. 1:04.14 lleo
5. 1:08.44 NevinsCPH
6. 1:12.75 MeshuggahX
7. 1:15.94 Brest
8. 1:22.40 FaLoL
9. 1:25.97 Thunderbol
10. 1:52.05 khoavo12
11. 2:32.66 sneaklyfox

*This are the last results in this thread*

the new 4+ race you can find here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?38831-5-Race&p=788982#post788982

i would be happy to see you all there


----------

